# Shwmae horse products



## only_me (26 July 2013)

Has anyone ordered from them?

I ordered the socks in Early June and still haven't recieved them, the 1st parcel got lost in the post and they have told me that they have posted a second set but they still haven't arrived.

Has anyone else had any issues?


----------



## Capriole (26 July 2013)

Lots of people I believe. Do a google search and see what threads didn't get deleted.


----------



## Follysmum (26 July 2013)

Bargepole.


----------



## only_me (26 July 2013)

Oh i didn't realise that  I have been having problems trying to contact them and all I want is a parcel tracking number!


----------



## jenylou (24 October 2013)

Hi I am just wondering if you ever received your rug as I have been waiting since the 9th August on mine despite emailing, facebook pm, calling I have still not received the rug

I am not thinking of taking further as this is terrible service and if you go on their facebook page it is all positive feedback and if you post "just checking to see when I will receive my rug paid for over 2 months ago" they delete your post!

I am now at my wits end and was so looking forward to receiving my rug!


----------



## LeannePip (24 October 2013)

jenylou said:



			Hi I am just wondering if you ever received your rug as I have been waiting since the 9th August on mine despite emailing, facebook pm, calling I have still not received the rug

I am not thinking of taking further as this is terrible service and if you go on their facebook page it is all positive feedback and if you post "just checking to see when I will receive my rug paid for over 2 months ago" they delete your post!

I am now at my wits end and was so looking forward to receiving my rug!
		
Click to expand...

i had wondered whether this was the case - i have them on facebook and all the reports are glowing! which cannot be true!  sorry but no i havent ordered anything from them so woudlnt know!


----------



## jenylou (24 October 2013)

I know its a nightmare and £200 out of pocket they even tried telling me they had ben replying to endless emails but it turns out there is another person with my name in New Zealand and they have been replying to the other person (hardly unlikely as you hit reply to the email you are in!!) I don't know where to go from here apart from contacting trading standards or similar as it appears lots of other people have had problems with them too yet on fb it is glowing reports of happy people

never had just poor customer service in my life


----------



## alliersv1 (24 October 2013)

There were a series of less than complimentary threads on another forum I use.
One of the posters is a member here. I'll point her in this direction...


----------



## Capriole (24 October 2013)

How did you pay? I'd be cancelling and getting my order back and going somewhere more reputable.


----------



## jenylou (24 October 2013)

I paid via debit cardI cant get money back or rug as no one replies or tells me they will send a rug but still no rug


----------



## Capriole (24 October 2013)

I had this with another company, i went into my bank and explained the details, and they made me an appointment with the Fraud Dept. (Company had my money, I had no goods, they weren't answering my calls/emails...). When I let the company know this and that I had gone to Trading Standards, they refunded me.


----------



## alliersv1 (24 October 2013)

I seem to recall that snotty messages left publicly on their FB page helped "move things along" a bit too.


----------



## MissChaos (24 October 2013)

Utter muppets from the state of some of the 'information' on that site.

I like the inference that they have tons of 'consultants' working off a single mobile line (and it's going to be a single line) so you might not get a reply immediately because they're 'extremely busy' - not because there's a couple of them working from home. I also liked 'Please do not contact us via the company facebook as this is not a safe system and is not managed by a consultant.' Would love to know who it IS managed by, in that case. And I'm just positive discouraging people from contacting you via social media has nothing to do with queries like those on this thread.

No refunds available, no registered address given on the site. Never mind Distance Selling Regs, then.

Directors
JESSICA JANE CLARKE
Pound Farm Edwyn Ralph, Bromyard, Herefordshire, United Kingdom, HR7 4LU

ANNIE VICTORIA BROWN
Pound Farm Edwyn Ralph, Bromyard, Herefordshire, United Kingdom, HR7 4LU

Domain details

 Registrant: 
        John Maddison 

    Registrant type: 
        UK Individual (nope)

    Registrant's address: 
        14 Pankhurst Place 
        STANLEY 
        Durham 
        DH9 6XH 
        United Kingdom


----------



## jenylou (24 October 2013)

I have actually just got off phone with consumer direct who have given me advice so going to put in writing to them asking for money back. I had already emailed them to say that I would be going to trading standards re them as after searching on the net it appears there are many of us who have had problems with them and the company director emailed me back saying she does not like me threatening her staff with action. I informed her that maybe if they replied to my emails/calls I would not need to say I was going to trading standards


----------



## Capriole (24 October 2013)

Dont be surprised if this thread is deleted as well :wink3:


----------



## alliersv1 (24 October 2013)

MissChaos said:



			Utter muppets from the state of some of the 'information' on that site.

I like the inference that they have tons of 'consultants' working off a single mobile line (and it's going to be a single line) so you might not get a reply immediately because they're 'extremely busy' - not because there's a couple of them working from home. I also liked 'Please do not contact us via the company facebook as this is not a safe system and is not managed by a consultant.' Would love to know who it IS managed by, in that case. And I'm just positive discouraging people from contacting you via social media has nothing to do with queries like those on this thread.

No refunds available, no registered address given on the site. Never mind Distance Selling Regs, then.

Directors
JESSICA JANE CLARKE
Pound Farm Edwyn Ralph, Bromyard, Herefordshire, United Kingdom, HR7 4LU

ANNIE VICTORIA BROWN
Pound Farm Edwyn Ralph, Bromyard, Herefordshire, United Kingdom, HR7 4LU

Domain details

 Registrant: 
        John Maddison 

    Registrant type: 
        UK Individual (nope)

    Registrant's address: 
        14 Pankhurst Place 
        STANLEY 
        Durham 
        DH9 6XH 
        United Kingdom
		
Click to expand...

Here are your "consultants"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ion-Customers-chomping-bit-horse-onesies.html


----------



## MissChaos (24 October 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Here are your "consultants"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ion-Customers-chomping-bit-horse-onesies.html

Click to expand...

18 and 20?! 

Points for trying but sounds like they're in way over their heads.


----------



## 9tails (24 October 2013)

Holy Cr@p!  I love brightly coloured rugs but my horse would kick my head in if I tried to dress her in those!  Which is a stroke of luck as I doubt one would ever turn up judging by this thread.


----------



## jenylou (24 October 2013)

lol very true but when you get fb emails it is from the consultants, when you call and leave message the person who calls you back only answers the phone and when you threaten to go to trading standards its the company director who emails you back personally asking you not to speak to her "staff" in that tone!

Should start up a facebook page for those who have had poor service seen as their own page is glowing reports on their products.  I have also had to laugh in the past when they state next day dispatch yet I have been waiting over 2 months for mine!


----------



## alliersv1 (24 October 2013)

jenylou said:



			lol very true but when you get fb emails it is from the consultants, when you call and leave message the person who calls you back only answers the phone and when you threaten to go to trading standards its the company director who emails you back personally asking you not to speak to her "staff" in that tone!

Should start up a facebook page for those who have had poor service seen as their own page is glowing reports on their products.  I have also had to laugh in the past when they state next day dispatch yet I have been waiting over 2 months for mine!
		
Click to expand...

Seems like they may have multiple personality disorder too!
I have a feeling there actually was a FB page set up. Not sure if it still exists though.


----------



## Capriole (24 October 2013)

jenylou said:



			Should start up a facebook page for those who have had poor service seen as their own page is glowing reports on their products.  I have also had to laugh in the past when they state next day dispatch yet I have been waiting over 2 months for mine!
		
Click to expand...

There was one. "I've been ripped off by..." I think it was called.  It was a busy page.  No, its gone I think  alliersv.


----------



## jenylou (24 October 2013)

I am a very patient person and really wish I had googled them first but I saw it on facebook and thought it was a great idea for keeping my grey pony clean overnight for shows (no more poo stains!!) but I am going to take this further and I am going to print off all the various posts from people on other sites re the service and send that to trading standards as unless you google them you only get good comments from their facebook page and website.  Also apparently they are breaching trading standards by not putting a valid telephone number and address on their website I had to get their address from company house.


----------



## alliersv1 (24 October 2013)

Capriole said:



			There was one. "I've been ripped off by..." I think it was called.  It was a busy page.  No, its gone I think  alliersv.
		
Click to expand...

 I thought so. I bet it was heaving lol.



jenylou said:



			I am a very patient person and really wish I had googled them first but I saw it on facebook and thought it was a great idea for keeping my grey pony clean overnight for shows (no more poo stains!!) but I am going to take this further and I am going to print off all the various posts from people on other sites re the service and send that to trading standards as unless you google them you only get good comments from their facebook page and website.  Also apparently they are breaching trading standards by not putting a valid telephone number and address on their website I had to get their address from company house.
		
Click to expand...

I'll pm you..


----------



## spottybotty (24 October 2013)

These two have been ripping people of for several years! The excuses they come out with for delays etc are quite something!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (24 October 2013)

How these are still trading is beyond me. Shame H&H gave them publicity for their 'onsies' as sure that lead to countless more people being ripped off by them.


----------



## Dizzleton (24 October 2013)

I'm glad I read this thread! I was thinking about getting a turnout onsie; but I don't think I'll bother now


----------



## Follysmum (24 October 2013)

I had a rug from them that was so shoddy it was not fit to put on a horse.  I sent it back, they said they would re alter to make it fit.  6 weeks later nothing, eventually they sent another rug as they could not find mine !!!  it was an awful fit and all the work was so shoddy again, all mix matched bits of material.   Awful people and should never be allowed to trade.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (24 October 2013)

i also had an ill fitting rug (after weeks of chasing, being told it had been sent, etc). The neck hole came all the way back to half way along his back!! the fabric stretched ridiculously and was just generally poor. Not as bad as their customer service though. I still have the abusive pm i got on Facebook after i dare write on another forum about the bad service i received. Unfortunately a moderator of that forum at the time took it upon himself to remove mine along with a lot of other peoples comments after taking Shwmae's word for it they were trying hard to rectify their service!! Shame as would have saved a lot of people being ripped off had they been able to find it off a google search. And low and behold 2 years later all the same problems re delivery (or lack of!), FB comments being deleted, poor customer service and poor service are all still a regular occurrence!


----------



## only_me (24 October 2013)

Just seen this - no, I never received them. They were also very annoyed that I posted publicly on here and don't appear to be able to handle bad press! After a few well worded comments I left on their facebook page I did manage to get a refund (and funnily enough, all comments I made have now been deleted!) however within days of getting my refund funnily enough they did say that they managed to "find my socks" and if I still wanted them... 
I declined 

Post does get lost in the post sometimes, yes but when you cannot supply me with the tracking number of the courier you used or a receipt of posting if using standard parcel post then I highly doubt that they were sent at all. If they had said a 3 month waiting list then that would also be fine at least I was aware of the time scale.

I suppose I was just so annoyed that I was being lied to constantly and was not given a straight answer. If you haven't posted them then just tell me so! They also tried to blame the fact that they were having trouble locating my parcel (when it was "lost") is because I live in Northern Ireland... funnily enough nobody else has problems delivering to me!

They have a lot of positive press on their facebook page and I would like to hope so, as these people have actually received products from them and they do look like good products. 
The customer service is appalling tbh I found it very difficult to get hold of them (no one has no access to phone/email service for over 9 days these days) and the replies I received through facebook messaging were not always the most professional.

I hope that they get better as I think they have great potential but need to either have a stock base and an improved website or they will continue to get bad press. They also need to take a few lessons in business and communications as well as at the end of the day, the customer pays the wages and if the customer ain't happy then the business doesn't get paid!


----------



## Dr_Horse (24 October 2013)

I ordered from them. Received a couple of items. Very very poorly made!!! Half the order was and still to this day is missing and I've just given up hope!!!! Never again!!!
It got lost in post 2nd parcel in post oh wait look here not packaged or sent!!!


----------



## Neet (24 October 2013)

Im another unsatisfied customer. Ordered 2 pairs of turnout boots.

They arrived by courier stuffed in a courier bag, no packing, fitting or care instructions.
Did even indicate front or hind and both boots the same lenght.  
Fronts fit but back 6 inches too short
I immedialty emailed for replacements as just thought they had packed the wrong one.

They repied no refunds on made to measure items and £4 delivery charge to send them back.

The fornt ones that appeared to fit just kept falling down.

Very poor abusuve customer service.

Ive put a claim throught paypal and will be going to trading standards too.

Its a digrace


----------



## Tiarella (24 October 2013)

I had issues too! Ordered it so i could collect it from a nps show i was attending the same as them. They had 'problems' and spent 3 weeks waiting for it!


----------



## warmbloodcrazy (24 October 2013)

WOw i will defo not be ordering from them... EVER!


----------



## slumdog (24 October 2013)

I have two onesies from them, first one I bought off someone else and was happy with, and second one arrived very quickly tbf. But the sizing isn't good and they are not safe. It seemed to fit ok but the first time I left it on overnight the hood slipped down over his face and he nearly killed himself! Found him in the morning with it totally over his face, shaking and dripping with sweat. He'd not touched his hay so assuming he'd been like it most of the night! I've not used it since and I'll never use the hoods again. Dangerous IMO.


----------



## JJones (24 October 2013)

Wasted £97 with them! Ordered a onsie wide enough for a xwide cob. What came I had to cram my boy into. He only wore it twice and it fell apart. They said they'd send a courier to pick it up and sort out. Nothing ever arrived to collect it and they told me they'd wasted 3 collection service payments as firstly the courier couldn't find me and other times I hadn't been in. Work from bloody home and onsie was in the porch where all other couriers I've booked manage to collect things from!
Total disgrace and run by two kids by look of that photo!


----------



## neet23 (15 November 2013)

If anyone has had problems with this company please contact http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/england/consumer_e.htm  and file a report.  All calls are passed on to trading standards.


----------



## jakkibag (26 November 2013)

Ive just read a post on another well known horse forum claiming, that someone is falsey using 'Shwmae's name to sell onesies and never send them on!!??? Apparently the police are involved too with regard another order that was not fulfilled!


----------



## sunleychops (26 November 2013)

jakkibag said:



			Ive just read a post on another well known horse forum claiming, that someone is falsey using 'Shwmae's name to sell onesies and never send them on!!??? Apparently the police are involved too with regard another order that was not fulfilled!
		
Click to expand...


Utter c r a p

They have probably started that one themselves to try and get a bit of pressure off themselves!


----------



## jakkibag (26 November 2013)

Lol!!!! I notice the other thread on here has been closed and there is a request to close/delete the thread on the other site too!


----------



## rubyruby66 (26 November 2013)

I too have fallen foul to this company, they are rude and their customer service is non existant. Post something on their facebook wall that they don't like and they block you from posting and sending messages. I ordered pj's for my mare on a three day delivery paid via PayPal and received nothing, no pj's no emails nothing!. Once I posted on their facebook page before being blocked I eventually got an email  reply saying thier horse had collic and they had no internet for 6 days. How convenient! There are so many comments regarding onsie which haven't arrived on their facebook page, but they delete them straight away! This company should be shut down its one excuse after another! Next step for me is trading standards as I have yet to get my money back!


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 November 2013)

don't have internet connection but can delete comments and block people. I smelly a big fat rat


----------



## showingmadfilly (28 November 2013)

Good morning,

I feel its time I step in here specially now I've been to the police and alerted them to this gang of people who are intent on damaging my company and my name.

I would like to point out some facts to everyone who reads this and make them very aware of the truth.

1) there was a company who took my companies pictures posted them and was taking vast amounts of money on onesies she had never made before or even designed to know how to make them. This was swiftly addresssed and as far as I am aware she has now stopped taking money. 

2) the police were contacted and I did have a meeting with an officer twice about this appalling and bullying behaviour which has festered on this forum. The lady on the other thread is also the one who has opened fresh threads on other forums so don't be mistaken into thinking it's all new people because it's actually a handful of people who have taken a dislike.

3) the lady used her product for THREE WEEKS! And liked it before deciding she needed it adjusted for her other horse. We contacted trading standards and asked advice and they said she was not entitled to a refund and if we thought the adjustments would damage the item we were within right to fix and return.... Which is what we did. So yes she didn't get the adjustments done as she wanted but it was within her best interested.

4) you may not all be aware but there are thousands of happy shwmae customers out there and this little handful (because it is a little handful compared to the amount we sell) is nothing more then people finding a bandwagon and leaping on it. I am not stupid I know 90% of these people have either never ordered and are saying they have because their friends have asked them or are people passing judgment before even knowing us. I find it sickening actually that this thread to thread jumping game you've all done is allowed to continue.

You all pick on silly things such as age, spelling and other trivial things yet you do not address the fact that yes we might be young and yes I might not be the most up there with spelling but I run a company which is vastly increasing worldwide and have done now for three years. I might have made mistakes and I have one or two more to address but I am not a scam, I am not a fraud and I am certainly not a thief. If I were any of these do you all think I would have walked into a police station knowing they would look into my company? 

The other company WAS NOT one of mine and when I heard someone tell me they had bought a onesie thinking it was us selling them and it wasn't and they had lost their money I was disgusted!

You all may think you have loads of people who hate us and yes you might have made yourselves a lovely group of behind the scenes keyboard warriors and gossips but what you don't see is how many are on the other side moaning about you. Others have noticed how personal, nasty and down right over the top this has become and many you message privately come to me asking me to sort the issue because they are sick of you putting us down and not allowing them the chance to make their own minds up.

I see this as a group of bullies who have this too far now,

If dispatch and customer service is all I need to sort because quite honestly the other comments are clearly people who have though oh yes this looks fun I'll take it one step further.... Then I will address the dispatch and I will address the service but I won't allow my staff or me or my business partner to be bullied.

I have on several occasions asked you all to come forward and message me on my email but non of you have....

I personally think the rat is not me but maybe the ring leaders of this group who are ruining other peoples chances at a lovely product.

It is very selfish and should stop now, your jumping from old thread to old thread and to be honest as the police said horse and hound are at fault for allowing this.

I really think this should be the end of it now, if you have problems your extremely welcome to email me and arranged a day for tea and biscuits but this whole online bullying thing needs to stop. Your all meant to be adults and some of these comments are childish because you have no proof either way and are shooting nasty comments in the dark not really knowing head nor tail of the facts.

I'll prepare my self for the normal ear bashing horse and hound allows but I'm glad I put my point across.

Jessica


----------



## sunleychops (28 November 2013)

Wow you have an awful lot to learn if you aim to have a long term successful business missy!


----------



## *hic* (28 November 2013)

The person apparently taking loads of money stated, according to pictures YOU posted, on 14 November this year that she would consider how to make the same product you make. It's highly unlikely that in the two weeks since then she could have taken loads of money and ripped loads of people off with non-delivery - or even one person! Your own experience must show you that customers don't tend to get on to TS or anywhere else for that matter for non-delivery in that time. So ,it's not nice having competitors, they didn't, however and again according to what YOU posted on your page, use your photo as advertising material! They asked if that was what an enquirer had meant. They'd actually - again from info you posted - wanted to use you as a supplier but were put off by the numbers of people, not just on FB, not just on this forum but on all sorts of media who had been having delivery problems.

I think, as has been posted on your FB pages, that you would be best off getting your head down and making the products that so many people have ordered and are still waiting for. Increasing your business by doing 50% off offers is fine but you have to be able to ship the goods in a timely manner. Your business seemed to be running at capacity (from the reports back from people who were experiencing delays) before you put on the sales - so now you are running at more than capacity and for far less profit: Not too good a business move and one which as well as generating lower profits is likely to generate increased complaints.

Be careful!

btw there is a user report button on here, if you use it on the posts / threads which you consider to be bullying then I'm sure that the FAT will look into those posts, if necessary with the backing of their legal team.

One further thing - now coming out and stating very obviously that this username IS involved with the business there are many of your previous posts where you claim to be a customer of Shwmae and you have claimed that the service you have received is excellent. So you have not exactly been open and above board in the past.


----------



## MadBlackLab (28 November 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			One further thing - now coming out and stating very obviously that this username IS involved with the business there are many of your previous posts where you claim to be a customer of Shwmae and you have claimed that the service you have received is excellent. So you have not exactly been open and above board in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I looked at this and this username does full livery and showing livery according to posts. Maybe doing too much?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 November 2013)

I don't think the police can help when customers aren't happy. 

There are plenty examples on here of online companies where people have nothing but praise for them, like Viovet and, I think, Ariat's customer service. 

You seem intend on blaming everyone else for your problems and come across as rude and almost bullying yourself.


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 November 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Good morning,

I feel its time I step in here specially now I've been to the police and alerted them to this gang of people who are intent on damaging my company and my name.

I would like to point out some facts to everyone who reads this and make them very aware of the truth.

1) there was a company who took my companies pictures posted them and was taking vast amounts of money on onesies she had never made before or even designed to know how to make them. This was swiftly addresssed and as far as I am aware she has now stopped taking money. 

2) the police were contacted and I did have a meeting with an officer twice about this appalling and bullying behaviour which has festered on this forum. The lady on the other thread is also the one who has opened fresh threads on other forums so don't be mistaken into thinking it's all new people because it's actually a handful of people who have taken a dislike.

3) the lady used her product for THREE WEEKS! And liked it before deciding she needed it adjusted for her other horse. We contacted trading standards and asked advice and they said she was not entitled to a refund and if we thought the adjustments would damage the item we were within right to fix and return.... Which is what we did. So yes she didn't get the adjustments done as she wanted but it was within her best interested.

4) you may not all be aware but there are thousands of happy shwmae customers out there and this little handful (because it is a little handful compared to the amount we sell) is nothing more then people finding a bandwagon and leaping on it. I am not stupid I know 90% of these people have either never ordered and are saying they have because their friends have asked them or are people passing judgment before even knowing us. I find it sickening actually that this thread to thread jumping game you've all done is allowed to continue.

You all pick on silly things such as age, spelling and other trivial things yet you do not address the fact that yes we might be young and yes I might not be the most up there with spelling but I run a company which is vastly increasing worldwide and have done now for three years. I might have made mistakes and I have one or two more to address but I am not a scam, I am not a fraud and I am certainly not a thief. If I were any of these do you all think I would have walked into a police station knowing they would look into my company? 

The other company WAS NOT one of mine and when I heard someone tell me they had bought a onesie thinking it was us selling them and it wasn't and they had lost their money I was disgusted!

You all may think you have loads of people who hate us and yes you might have made yourselves a lovely group of behind the scenes keyboard warriors and gossips but what you don't see is how many are on the other side moaning about you. Others have noticed how personal, nasty and down right over the top this has become and many you message privately come to me asking me to sort the issue because they are sick of you putting us down and not allowing them the chance to make their own minds up.

I see this as a group of bullies who have this too far now,

If dispatch and customer service is all I need to sort because quite honestly the other comments are clearly people who have though oh yes this looks fun I'll take it one step further.... Then I will address the dispatch and I will address the service but I won't allow my staff or me or my business partner to be bullied.

I have on several occasions asked you all to come forward and message me on my email but non of you have....

I personally think the rat is not me but maybe the ring leaders of this group who are ruining other peoples chances at a lovely product.

It is very selfish and should stop now, your jumping from old thread to old thread and to be honest as the police said horse and hound are at fault for allowing this.

I really think this should be the end of it now, if you have problems your extremely welcome to email me and arranged a day for tea and biscuits but this whole online bullying thing needs to stop. Your all meant to be adults and some of these comments are childish because you have no proof either way and are shooting nasty comments in the dark not really knowing head nor tail of the facts.

I'll prepare my self for the normal ear bashing horse and hound allows but I'm glad I put my point across.

Jessica
		
Click to expand...

Jessica, how can you tell such porky pies, you should be ashamed of yourself.  

If you would respond to emails/letters then we would not have to resort to public forums.  

If you honoured promises that you made when fully aware of all the details then I would not have a problem.  And for every ones information I used the Onsie for ONE NIGHT ONLY.  With no fitting guidance provided by Shwmae how was I to know the legs would cause pressure marks when the material has a small degree of stretch to it.  Shant say what happened because it was too long in the body!  Thankfully I did not go for the full head as was worried about the eyes getting covered and panicking the horse.


----------



## Follysmum (28 November 2013)

If this bull is true explain about your lack of being able to make and send the rugs and hoods you make. The onesies are a recent product.  I can't believe in a million years you have lots of happy customers.


----------



## Patterdale (28 November 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			One further thing - now coming out and stating very obviously that this username IS involved with the business there are many of your previous posts where you claim to be a customer of Shwmae and you have claimed that the service you have received is excellent. So you have not exactly been open and above board in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Oooops.......!


----------



## cross (28 November 2013)

Due to the problems that I experienced with this company, I have written to Trading Standards. PLEASE COULD EVERYONE who has experienced issues, write to them as well, as this is the only way that we can help stop other people experiencing the same as we all have. Trading Standards Address for the Carmarthen Area, where this company operate from is, 5 Spilman Street, Carmarthen, Wales. SA31 1JY. My story was, I ordered and paid nearly £200 for a rug from this company in early September.  Like everyone else I had the same problems  no rug arrived. Then the odd email saying delay due to moving or sick horses. Only after a huge FB campaign and writing to the press, I did eventually get my money back in late November 2013.  This company target the young, and many of their FB followers are little girls desperately saving for Xmas and have asked parents for one of these rugs - I would hate them to be in the same situation as we have been. So please write to Trading Standards and let them know what has happened to you - this is the only way that we can collectively help protect others


----------



## cross (28 November 2013)

you are not alone, let H & H know, they will be interested....


----------



## JJones (28 November 2013)

"I've tried lots of companies for these in the heat of the moment I bought different types from snuggy and blew at least three months wages. I really liked them apart from the fleece would rub the manes. I don't like sd equestrian at all, I saved up to buy one just to find my pony in an awful state not able to see from the blind fold around it's face. Can't say enough about shwmae products I did hear about the rumours but happy to say I have just bought two more rugs from them tonight 36.00 for a hood and a rug bargain."

^^Yep very grown up I must say. 

I'd like to hear from some of your millions of happy customers. Only heard from all the unhappy ones so far.


----------



## MadBlackLab (28 November 2013)

because they isn't happy customers lol


----------



## ester (28 November 2013)

Oh great, throw a bit of stealth marketing in for good measure . That doesn't undermine the forum at all.

You have been reported for it Jessica.


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 November 2013)

She doesn't learn does she!


----------



## MadBlackLab (28 November 2013)

Stop digging comes to mind Jessica


----------



## WelshD (28 November 2013)

All i can say is if you want ro compete with the big boys you need to make your products to the very highest standards from the best quality material plus throw a lot of time and effort in to repairing your reputation by delivering on your promises - prove everyone wrong and your business will really fly and the regular threads like this on forums wil become a distant memory  

Whether you think your reputation is deserved or not is irrelevant - word gets around and people like me decide not to take the gamble which is a shame


----------



## alliersv1 (29 November 2013)

JJones said:



			"I've tried lots of companies for these in the heat of the moment I bought different types from snuggy and blew at least three months wages. I really liked them apart from the fleece would rub the manes. I don't like sd equestrian at all, I saved up to buy one just to find my pony in an awful state not able to see from the blind fold around it's face. Can't say enough about shwmae products I did hear about the rumours but happy to say I have just bought two more rugs from them tonight 36.00 for a hood and a rug bargain."

^^Yep very grown up I must say. 

I'd like to hear from some of your millions of happy customers. Only heard from all the unhappy ones so far.
		
Click to expand...

Ooops. Busted!


----------



## fatpiggy (29 November 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			The person apparently taking loads of money stated, according to pictures YOU posted, on 14 November this year that she would consider how to make the same product you make. It's highly unlikely that in the two weeks since then she could have taken loads of money and ripped loads of people off with non-delivery - or even one person! Your own experience must show you that customers don't tend to get on to TS or anywhere else for that matter for non-delivery in that time. So ,it's not nice having competitors, they didn't, however and again according to what YOU posted on your page, use your photo as advertising material! They asked if that was what an enquirer had meant. They'd actually - again from info you posted - wanted to use you as a supplier but were put off by the numbers of people, not just on FB, not just on this forum but on all sorts of media who had been having delivery problems.

I think, as has been posted on your FB pages, that you would be best off getting your head down and making the products that so many people have ordered and are still waiting for. Increasing your business by doing 50% off offers is fine but you have to be able to ship the goods in a timely manner. Your business seemed to be running at capacity (from the reports back from people who were experiencing delays) before you put on the sales - so now you are running at more than capacity and for far less profit: Not too good a business move and one which as well as generating lower profits is likely to generate increased complaints.

Be careful!

btw there is a user report button on here, if you use it on the posts / threads which you consider to be bullying then I'm sure that the FAT will look into those posts, if necessary with the backing of their legal team.

One further thing - now coming out and stating very obviously that this username IS involved with the business there are many of your previous posts where you claim to be a customer of Shwmae and you have claimed that the service you have received is excellent. So you have not exactly been open and above board in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity I did a google on Shwmae and on another forum someone had been complaining about quality etc.  A person then answered saying how this hadn't been her experience at all, quality was excellent, delivery was excellent, pony couldn't be happier.  Funnily enough the username had Jess sat in the middle of it.  Coincidence?  No, and I don't believe there are fairies at the bottom of my garden either.


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 November 2013)

Me thinks some folks at Shwmae are rather too busy deleting comments and blocking people from Facebook, then checking on all forum threads for anything related to them to actually be on top of their business and getting things right.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (29 November 2013)

To go to the Police over this matter is ridiculous as they won't be interested as nothing criminal has been done by any of the posters on this or any other forum.

If however the Police wish to have a look at the person responsible for controlling this business then they may be interested. Under the Theft Act there is an offence under 'Retain & Deal'. This refers to when someone has been given money for a specific purpose. If that person the money is given to does not use that money for the specific purpose the money was handed over for & spends the money on anything else then they are guilty of an offence. The offence is absolute & excuses can be given but won't matter as the offence is absolute.

It is far better for someone in business to supply the goods & services paid for & then they will have a good business & happy returning customers that to evade supplying & resort to a variety of excuses for their failure to perform


----------



## cross (29 November 2013)

Here here - very well written. Trading Standards will also be interested in such business practices. One has to go through the local Citizens Advice Centre, tel No 0845404506, and they will then refer on to the Trading Standards Office for the Carmarthen area.


----------



## PolarSkye (29 November 2013)

Just deliver what you have been paid for when you said you would deliver it - simple really!

I have advised my yard owner (still waiting for a product she paid express delivery for over three weeks ago) to report you to trading standards.

P


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 November 2013)

It is not only delivery ... it is fit as well.  If they supply you with something that does not fit and promise to alter it and don't then they are in breach of contract.   They say on the web site something like any idiot can add legs, but they don't seem to be able to add legs that actually fit a normal horse.


----------



## cross (4 December 2013)

oh dear the post of yesterday on the Shwmae FB page... It is usually advisable for company directors to be even slightly aware of the law, particularly in relation to the issues that THEY raise so publicly on THEIR own forums, ie Slander and the recording of phone calls. 

 To deal with the first issue above there are two torts that involve the communication of false information about a person, a group, or an entity such as a corporation. Libel is any Defamation that can be SEEN. Slander is any defamation that is SPOKEN and HEARD. In general, there are four defenses to libel or slander: truth, consent, accident, and privilege. In the case where the allegedly defamatory communication/s is/are essentially true, is usually an absolute defense.

With regard to the the laws regarding the recording of phone messages are Regulation of Investigatory Powers Act 2000 ("RIPA")
Telecommunications (Lawful Business Practice)(Interception of Communications) Regulations 2000 ("LBP Regulations")
Data Protection Act 1998
Telecommunications (Data Protection and Privacy) Regulations 1999
Human Rights Act 1998

Under RIPA it is a tort to record or monitor a communication unlawfully. This means that if you think you have suffered from unlawful interception of your phone calls or e-mails you have the right to seek redress by taking civil action against the offender in the courts.


----------



## *hic* (4 December 2013)

I cannot believe how close to the eye this is!


----------



## Dizzy socks (4 December 2013)

*hic* said:









I cannot believe how close to the eye this is!
		
Click to expand...

Nor can I!


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 December 2013)

OMG I wouldn't be using that hood. The eye holes are dangerous


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 December 2013)

I had not bothered to look at the Shwmae Facebook until just know and it all seems quite desperate to me.  Bit of a laugh really Shwmae accusing people of telling lies and forming hate groups.  Quite bizarre ... not to mention recording phone calls.   Whatever next.


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			I had not bothered to look at the Shwmae Facebook until just know and it all seems quite desperate to me.  Bit of a laugh really Shwmae accusing people of telling lies and forming hate groups.  Quite bizarre ... not to mention recording phone calls.   Whatever next.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops a bit of a typo there ... now not know!


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 December 2013)

Lying on forums. Would this be the thread she talking about. Oh and not lying at least 2 pictures on there with 'perfectly fitting' onesie where the horse's eye is nearly covered by the 'perfectly' fitting item. Pictures speak volumes


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 December 2013)

What is scary is the fact that the owner thinks it fits the horse and even worse that Shwmae have put the picture up and they think it fits the horse.


----------



## ester (5 December 2013)

I asked about the fit of said item, perfectly nicely and appear to have been removed/banned/whatever.


----------



## mil1212 (5 December 2013)

Just to let anyone know, I wanted to source a rug with leg covers, but after being treated badly by shwmae, I was determind never to order from them again.  So,  I have sourced a similar horse all in one, from another British company, it was delivered the next day, it is made from very light weight stretch material, factor 50, and breathable, I am thrilled with it. Probably best I don't post the name of it here, so not advertising or dragging them into this arguement, but other options are available! pm me if you are interested in knowing who.


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 December 2013)

ester said:



			I asked about the fit of said item, perfectly nicely and appear to have been removed/banned/whatever.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, there's a surprise!  If you are not gushing praise it will be removed from the Shwmae Facebook as they do not like any sort of criticism/complaint of their products and construe this as 'hate' or 'lies' or 'bullying'.   Would be far better if they actually learnt how to deal with complaints professionally and keep all customers happy.


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 December 2013)

Example of a professional company returns policy.

Returns

If you are not 100% satisfied with your online purchase, you can return your order to us for a full refund.

We offer a 30day no questions asked returns period and we will transfer any refund back into your account as soon as we receive the return of goods.


----------



## PolarSkye (5 December 2013)

And in other news, instead of writing long, inflammatory, accusatory texts to customers threatening people with legal action, they would be better off spending their time fulfilling their customers orders/needs/requests.

It's all a real shame.  There clearly ARE happy customers, but the appalling customer service is letting this fledgling business down big time.  

Honestly, they should take a leaf out of RBS' book - after the banking debacle earlier this week, their head of customer service was on every major news network apologizing for their glaringly obvious mistakes/muddle . . . a much better way of handling (justifiably) unhappy customers IMHO than slagging said customers off on public fora and doing a mass "facelift" on FB by deleting all negative comments.

People wouldn't leave negative or unhappy comments unless they had something to be negative or unhappy about.

Sigh.

P


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 December 2013)

I personally think its unprofessional to be putting on your business page your getting legal advice and police involved for customers that aren't happy. Also it makes potential customers google and find this. voilà lose another customer before they even order. Very clever NOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (5 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Good morning,

I feel its time I step in here specially now I've been to the police and alerted them to this gang of people who are intent on damaging my company and my name.

I would like to point out some facts to everyone who reads this and make them very aware of the truth.

1) there was a company who took my companies pictures posted them and was taking vast amounts of money on onesies she had never made before or even designed to know how to make them. This was swiftly addresssed and as far as I am aware she has now stopped taking money. 

2) the police were contacted and I did have a meeting with an officer twice about this appalling and bullying behaviour which has festered on this forum. The lady on the other thread is also the one who has opened fresh threads on other forums so don't be mistaken into thinking it's all new people because it's actually a handful of people who have taken a dislike.

3) the lady used her product for THREE WEEKS! And liked it before deciding she needed it adjusted for her other horse. We contacted trading standards and asked advice and they said she was not entitled to a refund and if we thought the adjustments would damage the item we were within right to fix and return.... Which is what we did. So yes she didn't get the adjustments done as she wanted but it was within her best interested.

4) you may not all be aware but there are thousands of happy shwmae customers out there and this little handful (because it is a little handful compared to the amount we sell) is nothing more then people finding a bandwagon and leaping on it. I am not stupid I know 90% of these people have either never ordered and are saying they have because their friends have asked them or are people passing judgment before even knowing us. I find it sickening actually that this thread to thread jumping game you've all done is allowed to continue.

You all pick on silly things such as age, spelling and other trivial things yet you do not address the fact that yes we might be young and yes I might not be the most up there with spelling but I run a company which is vastly increasing worldwide and have done now for three years. I might have made mistakes and I have one or two more to address but I am not a scam, I am not a fraud and I am certainly not a thief. If I were any of these do you all think I would have walked into a police station knowing they would look into my company? 

The other company WAS NOT one of mine and when I heard someone tell me they had bought a onesie thinking it was us selling them and it wasn't and they had lost their money I was disgusted!

You all may think you have loads of people who hate us and yes you might have made yourselves a lovely group of behind the scenes keyboard warriors and gossips but what you don't see is how many are on the other side moaning about you. Others have noticed how personal, nasty and down right over the top this has become and many you message privately come to me asking me to sort the issue because they are sick of you putting us down and not allowing them the chance to make their own minds up.

I see this as a group of bullies who have this too far now,

If dispatch and customer service is all I need to sort because quite honestly the other comments are clearly people who have though oh yes this looks fun I'll take it one step further.... Then I will address the dispatch and I will address the service but I won't allow my staff or me or my business partner to be bullied.

I have on several occasions asked you all to come forward and message me on my email but non of you have....

I personally think the rat is not me but maybe the ring leaders of this group who are ruining other peoples chances at a lovely product.

It is very selfish and should stop now, your jumping from old thread to old thread and to be honest as the police said horse and hound are at fault for allowing this.

I really think this should be the end of it now, if you have problems your extremely welcome to email me and arranged a day for tea and biscuits but this whole online bullying thing needs to stop. Your all meant to be adults and some of these comments are childish because you have no proof either way and are shooting nasty comments in the dark not really knowing head nor tail of the facts.

I'll prepare my self for the normal ear bashing horse and hound allows but I'm glad I put my point across.

Jessica
		
Click to expand...

Its funny how these thousands of happy customers don't come forward to say anything - and its far more than a handful of dissatisfied customers from the amount of different threads with hundreds of comments between them.

The fact that your service is still as appalling as it was when i had the misfortune of dealing with you over 2 years ago, with the same excuses STILL being used, comments STILL being deleted is shameful. The fact that your business continues to grow i assume can only be attributed to the forums deleting a lot of the threads that would alert people to the type of company they'd be dealing with!


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

Funny Shwmae still haven't responded to my last email !  

The more times I read that last showingmadfilly post the more convinced I am that she is in a fantasy world of her own as her claims are so outlandish.  A bit like a small child, if they keep telling themselves something often enough they start to believe it and then its not a lie.   Except we all know its not the truth as we have all experienced the not so nice side of Shwmae customer service.


----------



## OldHacker (6 December 2013)

FabioandFreddy said:



			Its funny how these thousands of happy customers don't come forward to say anything - and its far more than a handful of dissatisfied customers from the amount of different threads with hundreds of comments between them.

The fact that your service is still as appalling as it was when i had the misfortune of dealing with you over 2 years ago, with the same excuses STILL being used, comments STILL being deleted is shameful. The fact that your business continues to grow i assume can only be attributed to the forums deleting a lot of the threads that would alert people to the type of company they'd be dealing with!
		
Click to expand...

I am so glad I Googled this company.
I have a 12 year old daughter who was desperate for a "onesie" for her pony. But they are not cheap! I think they look ridiculous... but then.....
There is usually no smoke without fire and in the case of Shwmae the fire has been burning for a couple of years. same old excuses every time, horse with colic, two horses dying in two months from colic, no internet etc etc  and these posts are years old! ( The company owners are 20 and 18?!). This cannot all be made up.
I read a post on Shwmae's Facebook page on from Dec 3rd where it is claimed by Shwmae that "hate Gangs" are "slandering" and behaving "illegally". These two young ladies have no knowledge of the law, obviously! Negative reviews are dealt with under Civil Law and the new Defamation Act 2013, section 1, would make it very difficult for Shwmae to even action a claim. Particularly in light if their own actions. I hope they have deep pockets, libel cases are very, very expensive will they sue every allegedly dissatisfied customer? 
I only Googled them because they pointed out they had bad press and someone else had done the same thing on the post. 
On the Shwmae page today two customers are asking where their items are!
I also note with interest that the "satisfied" customers all use i instead of I, the language style is very similar in all the "positive" comments  and that "Danish" customers use very English English.... very suspicious.
The photos are all the same ones too..
So thank you Shwmae for warning me about yourselves, your own page had lead me here!


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

Whoops, bit of a back fire Shwmae, better delete it quick from FB!


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

Another unhappy customer has gone berserk on the Shwmae FB .... Mr Angry indeed ... have a read before Shwmae delete all his messages!


----------



## alliersv1 (6 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Another unhappy customer has gone berserk on the Shwmae FB .... Mr Angry indeed ... have a read before Shwmae delete all his messages!
		
Click to expand...


Wow! He's been busy!


----------



## NellRosk (6 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Another unhappy customer has gone berserk on the Shwmae FB .... Mr Angry indeed ... have a read before Shwmae delete all his messages!
		
Click to expand...

Love the fact he's commented the same thing on every post! Have fun deleting Shwmae!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 December 2013)

NellRosk said:



			Love the fact he's commented the same thing on every post! Have fun deleting Shwmae!
		
Click to expand...

All gone . . . got time to do that then . . . but not ship customer's parcels.

Sigh.

P


----------



## NellRosk (6 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			All gone . . . got time to do that then . . . but not ship customer's parcels.

Sigh.

P
		
Click to expand...

FFS  Their fb page is cringeworthy, broadcasting and bragging about the testimonials from their customers. If they had any sense they would get their arse off fb and spend their time actually making/ distributing their products!


----------



## spottybotty (6 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			All gone . . . got time to do that then . . . but not ship customer's parcels.

Sigh.

P
		
Click to expand...

They havent gone from the Shwamae Products LTD page yet


----------



## cross (6 December 2013)

Now there is a surprise!!!



PolarExpress said:



			All gone . . . got time to do that then . . . but not ship customer's parcels.

Sigh.

P
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

Just checked and its all still there.  Just need to read it careful as it starts off looking like praise!!


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

Definitely look at the S FB, yet another potential customer read the ravings on there about hate gangs etc, which made them Google and now they say they wont be ordering.  Shwmae really have shot themselves in the foot over this one.


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

Shwmae have been busy, mad ravings on 3 Dec of hate groups, police/solicitors and recording telephone conversations has been removed from their FB along with the unhappy customers comments.

CAN I SAY AGAIN ... ANYONE WHO IS HAVING PROBLEMS WITH ORDERS ETC PLEASE CONTACT CITIZENS ADVICE.   The more complaints that go through to Trading Standards the more visible it will be


----------



## babymare (6 December 2013)

Been reading through this and have to agree complain on mass. All experincing issues shoukd raise with trading standards. Such service as this is disgusting and no less than fraud. . Complain guys


----------



## cross (6 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Just checked and its all still there.  Just need to read it careful as it starts off looking like praise!!
		
Click to expand...

No its gone already, but to follow is their latest FB Post but read under it - how long before they delete that comment?? Another testimonial towards the onesie from another happy customer.

S's FB comment "With all new staff and all new machines these onesies are flying out and soon we will have more available for Xmas present.

Can't wait to see more and more of these as we near Xmas

So many lucky horses out there!
Share
4 people like this.

 xmas presents????? I still haven't got mine when I ordered in November!!
8 minutes ago


----------



## justabob (6 December 2013)

Only just read this page. Anyone that would order a onsie for a horse deserves everything they get............now all get over yourselves and get into the real world of horsemanship. Never in my life heard/read such rubbish in all my life! Onsies FGS!!!!!!!


----------



## cross (6 December 2013)

ooh so rude, but very funny!!! I have a horrible feeling that I agree with you, but the concept of trying to keep a grey horse clean was just too much of a temptation. But the reason why we are all so angry is that £200 is a lot of money and to have received such a shocking service and no product and to be messed around so badly by a serial offender (as we all found out to late) really gets the goat. Now that is a point do you think someone makes onsies for goats???


----------



## PolarSkye (6 December 2013)

justabob said:



			Only just read this page. Anyone that would order a onsie for a horse deserves everything they get............now all get over yourselves and get into the real world of horsemanship. Never in my life heard/read such rubbish in all my life! Onsies FGS!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

The point is not whether the product is necessary/ridiculous/laughable, etc., the point is that people have paid money in good faith for said product and been fleeced . . . pun intended.

I wouldn't buy one for my horse, but feel sorry for those who have spent good money on something they have yet to receive . . . and the shoddy customer service they have received beggars belief.

P


----------



## *hic* (6 December 2013)

For me the point is that they are selling a product with the potential to cause injury and are happily posting pictures of said product fitted in manner likely to cause injury. When people posted to warn them of the danger and to ask them to please alert the owner that there could be a problem the comments were deleted.


----------



## JJones (6 December 2013)

justabob said:



			Only just read this page. Anyone that would order a onsie for a horse deserves everything they get...........
		
Click to expand...

Really? just because you dont like an item of rug type? We deserve all we get? Nice person arent you.


----------



## justabob (6 December 2013)

£200 loads of money to have lost............no sympathy Cross, sorry both parties as daft as each other.


----------



## justabob (6 December 2013)

An item of rug type????? You silly person, we have had horses for hundreds of years, rugs get better and better........then some idiot comes up with a ridiculous idea, then the ridiculous people want to buy it. JJones you are ridiculous, now go away and learn somthing about horses and their welfare.


----------



## lisa_dundee (6 December 2013)

JJones said:



			Really? just because you dont like an item of rug type? We deserve all we get? Nice person arent you.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same! How rude and small minded lol


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 December 2013)

Justabob is a bit blunt but the notion of putting a horse in a onsie is at best ridiculous and at worst, downright dangerous.

I do hope those who have lost money or poor service get the result they want, but there are better ways to de- mud a horse before an event. An un-lazy way.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Justabob is a bit blunt but the notion of putting a horse in a onsie is at best ridiculous and at worst, downright dangerous.

I do hope those who have lost money or poor service get the result they want, but there are better ways to de- mud a horse before an event. An un-lazy way.
		
Click to expand...

But what if you have a grey, are affiliated, stay away at shows for 2-3-4 days, and said grey likes to sleep with his/her head/body in its poo?  Mud isn't a problem for greys . . . stable stains are . . . and washing every day can't be good for their skin?

Like I said, I wouldn't buy one for my horse (and he's grey) . . . but I can totally see why people with grey competition horses/ponies would want to find a solution to bathing constantly when AWAY.

P


----------



## justabob (6 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			I thought the same! How rude and small minded lol
		
Click to expand...

Rude and small minded! Because I do not agree with a ONESIE! Is everyone on here under the age of 6? How on earth did we ever cope in years gone by, good glad you have all been done out of your money. You need to listen to your horses, they are not dolls.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 December 2013)

If no washing facilities, I hot cloth with  a mix of Dettol, lavender rinse and baby oil, added to a flask of hot water. Takes 2 minutes. Works for me.


----------



## babymare (6 December 2013)

Justabob i also dont like them and no i certainly wouldnt buy one BUT people have paid honest good money for an item which they are not getting. regardless of your thoughts on product the fact is they are offering a disgusting service. it stinks of fraud/theft by deception and they need to be reported.so ok if dont like item(like me) thats inmaterial in the issue here


----------



## PolarSkye (6 December 2013)

justabob said:



			Rude and small minded! Because I do not agree with a ONESIE! Is everyone on here under the age of 6? How on earth did we ever cope in years gone by, good glad you have all been done out of your money. You need to listen to your horses, they are not dolls.
		
Click to expand...

Why the vitriol?  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (6 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			If no washing facilities, I hot cloth with  a mix of Dettol, lavender rinse and baby oil, added to a flask of hot water. Takes 2 minutes. Works for me.
		
Click to expand...

Good for you.  However, the issue here is not whether the product is "necessary" . . . or whether you, or anyone else for that matter actually needs it/can effectively clean a grey ready for competition without washing facilities . . . the issue is that people have parted with good money expecting to receive a product - any product, could be a hat, a rug, a whip, boots - and have not had said products delivered when they were promised . . . sometimes months after payment.  

To me, that's wrong.  The value (or otherwise) of the product has no bearing . . . what matters, legally and ethically, is whether or not those customers have been treated fairly - have the goods they paid for (sometimes extra for express delivery) been received and were those goods fit for purpose?  In many instances, this hasn't happened.  To me, this is fraud.  End of.

P


----------



## justabob (6 December 2013)

Well a lesson learnt then. Idiot puts a ridiculous item on the market and fools buy it.


----------



## Patterdale (6 December 2013)

Yes justabob IS a bit blunt but I totally agree with the point she's making. 

If the company is defrauding people out of money then yes they should be brought to justice, but in the meantime, every disgruntled customer means another horse has been spared from having to wear one of these monstrosities.


----------



## babymare (6 December 2013)

Guys guys i also agree a onsie is not something i would buy for many reasons 1 being safety in my eyes but the point of thread isnt about if you like them.Its about a company taking money and not fulfilling thier contract with customer. This needs to be reported before more people hand money over to be left empty handed. Lets start a seperate love them v hate them thread but keep this one to the facts.All who have issues contact trading standards lodge complaint and get this sorted .


----------



## cross (6 December 2013)

Well said. This thread is about a company who has consistently not provided a service that it has taken funds for.  All we want to do is to tell our own stories, so others can be in a position to make an informed choice, so they do not have to go through what we have. Trading Standards is the way ahead.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Good for you.  However, the issue here is not whether the product is "necessary" . . . or whether you, or anyone else for that matter actually needs it/can effectively clean a grey ready for competition without washing facilities . . . the issue is that people have parted with good money expecting to receive a product - any product, could be a hat, a rug, a whip, boots - and have not had said products delivered when they were promised . . . sometimes months after payment.  

To me, that's wrong.  The value (or otherwise) of the product has no bearing . . . what matters, legally and ethically, is whether or not those customers have been treated fairly - have the goods they paid for (sometimes extra for express delivery) been received and were those goods fit for purpose?  In many instances, this hasn't happened.  To me, this is fraud.  End of.

P
		
Click to expand...

Erm, I think I did respond to the point about the apparent poor customer service. 
I also responded to the criticism against Justabob, because those who like them decided to make a personal attack on what was a valid point about the fleecy dishcloth,


----------



## babymare (6 December 2013)

Yes dont let this slide into a battle of who likes what. Lets keep this post about dealing with an important issue. ie bad service,money taken no goods. It could be any product any company. But a forum can highlight problems pre warn and work together. so push arguing aside and stick together guys


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

justabob said:



			Well a lesson learnt then. Idiot puts a ridiculous item on the market and fools buy it.
		
Click to expand...

Dear Justabob, I find your attitude totally despicable.   I have said this before but for your benefit I shall say it again.  I purchased an Ultimate Onsie, not because I wanted to dress my horse up in a pantomime outfit but because she suffers chronically from fly bites.  Her reactions are so bad she often has to be given steroid injections.   She wears a sweet itch rug with belly flap and a fly mask.  She is covered in fly repellent.  She is still eaten alive by flies.  Now tell me what would you do, put the old girl to sleep because its too much hassle or try and make her more comfortable?  Maybe don't answer that question.  I care for my horses and want them to be comfortable whether they are old and retired or young and in work.  I find people like you who just jump to conclusions that we just want to dress our horses in silly outfits rather annoying.   And yes I am over £200 out of pocket and in possession of a Onsie that does not fit my horse.  Just for good measure I ordered with a neck cover but not a full face as was worried about the eyes getting covered.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 December 2013)

Fair enough BM. 
Just noticed the other thread about this company was locked by admin, so be careful, I suspect an interested party would like this thread shut.


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Fair enough BM. 
Just noticed the other thread about this company was locked by admin, so be careful, I suspect an interested party would like this thread shut.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, its the 'f...d' word that got it locked last time


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

babymare said:



			Yes dont let this slide into a battle of who likes what. Lets keep this post about dealing with an important issue. ie bad service,money taken no goods. It could be any product any company. But a forum can highlight problems pre warn and work together. so push arguing aside and stick together guys 

Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## babymare (6 December 2013)

No doubt MSR  this post will be shut down but hopefully enough has been said to pre warn people esp those with young children looking at presents to order at peril. I love posts when people come on and say how good a company was but so many are saying time and time again re this company something must be done.


----------



## babymare (6 December 2013)

Im no expert but all with issues should log complaint with thier trading standards and get together and get others refernce numbers and go back to thier trading stanards and say the following complaints have been made blah blah. does that make sense. basically talk to each other and work en mass. Keep logs screen shots diarys of all said.the "people" running said company are playing with fire here. Watchdog? Maybe worth a mail to them. just hate low bad service esp with posts they have written


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

justabob said:



			Well a lesson learnt then. Idiot puts a ridiculous item on the market and fools buy it.
		
Click to expand...

ps I do not see why you should object to people trying to keep their horses clean and save themselves time.   Surely even you must have some modern gadgets at home to help you or do you still scrub your laundry by hand and sweep the floors with a brush.


----------



## babymare (6 December 2013)

Step back Corner Mad House. step back  lets not argue.Lets keep it factual hun x


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 December 2013)

NellRosk said:



			FFS  Their fb page is cringeworthy, broadcasting and bragging about the testimonials from their customers. If they had any sense they would get their arse off fb and spend their time actually making/ distributing their products!
		
Click to expand...

Hear Hear Hear


----------



## babymare (6 December 2013)

The company concerned would love this to turn into a slagging match so lets keep it on track


----------



## JJones (6 December 2013)

babymare said:



			The company concerned would love this to turn into a slagging match so lets keep it on track 

Click to expand...

Quite agree. 

I actually laughed at the pleasant response I had from a member.


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 December 2013)

babymare said:



			The company concerned would love this to turn into a slagging match so lets keep it on track 

Click to expand...

Yep.  Sorry.


----------



## justabob (6 December 2013)

You say you bought the *ultimate Onesie* these words make me roll on the floor laughing. How in gods name you fool,did we cope with horses in the past without a ******* ONESIE. I am sorry but you make stockmanship look like a joke.


----------



## OldHacker (6 December 2013)

They are absurd! Onesies are the shell suits of tomorrow. Thinking of packing mud into containers of varying sizes and selling it as an instant onesie. Easy to fit, easy to apply, warm, natural, organic and brushes out easily. Could add glitter to the mud for Christmas and do white mud for greys! Anyone interested? Don't go and nick my idea mind, I have take a screen shot to prove I thought of it on here first!


----------



## only_me (6 December 2013)

justabob said:



			You say you bought the *ultimate Onesie* these words make me roll on the floor laughing. How in gods name you fool,did we cope with horses in the past without a ******* ONESIE. I am sorry but you make stockmanship look like a joke.
		
Click to expand...

And you sound like a complete ass! 

Just being as blunt as you have.

The point of the thread, if you bothered to read it, was about poor customer service, not the products.


----------



## OldHacker (6 December 2013)

But the product is the ultimate equine chav accessory! Complete with chav customer service.


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 December 2013)

This thread is not about the product its about the fraud and the customer service of this company


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 December 2013)

I hope those who are having problems get a full refund. 

At least that way the horses won't suffer the indignity of being dressed up in one.

 What's wrong with people these days ? Is there one part of the horse's anatomy that doesn't needed to be covered and protected from mud, rain, sun or wind. 
Horse's roll for a reason. They know better than humans how to look after their own coats.


----------



## andy4556 (6 December 2013)

hi just wondering if ur got ur rug yet ? im having massive problems with these people 5 weeks i have waited now for this delivery that was supposed to be sent out in november after payng over 200 pounds for items, and now i have messaged several times and they remove my comments off the page also i recived a message (not to nice) saying they didnt have the message but i actually have a screen shot of several messages and conversations saying its been seen out ect different stories from them all the time untill they stoppe replying at all , i will be happy with a refund or my items from this company but i certainly will not be ordering again, and if ther will be no response i will be contacting my bank and paypal as this is alot of money and should not be happening and isnt very professional im extremely dissapointed by tis haven also spoken to other customers who have not recieved ther items either and are going through the same thing!


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 December 2013)

Its easy and quite simple to get a refund from paypal if you paid that way. Raising a dispute gets results especially from traders who don't communicate with you.


----------



## JJones (7 December 2013)

Hope you paid via paypal andy.


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

Good evening,

It's amazing how quick you all have shown your colours, turning on each other and bickering as though you have a real cause to fight for.

Getting a group of friends to pretend for you is smart I must admit to that, getting people to come up with fake and untrue accounts of misconduct is beyond smart.

A forum allowing your constant bullying again is remarkable but.... To argue amongst yourselves. Shows to me and hopefully others that you are indeed just a group of people with nothing more then time on your hands.

I don't see the point in this, 
I would apologise if I or the company were in the wrong. I would sit back and beg on my knees if I thought it wouldn't just fuel your fire. However the truth of the matter is nothing anyone does will stop you because your bullies and bullies love attention.

If you have a genuine issue you can message me,
Pay.shwmaeproductsltd@hotmail.co.uk

But we are sending upto 60 items plus weekly and only one has come back for alterations in the past month. To me that's success! Non of you are justified and your just putting worry in people's heads because you're being selfish,

Statements like its terrible we have so many happy people and we are bragging is uncalled for and we all as adults know it. I have said it before and I will state it again, if and it's a big if.... You are someone who's genuinely unhappy then that's a real shame and maybe if you messaged we could sort it but coming on here and doing this just so you can make yourselves feel better is not fair on anyone... Including your families who you are ignoring to do it and the thousands of families who will be getting onesies this Xmas and just want the chance to share their happiness without people like this making them seem bad for being happy.

It's Christmas in a couple of weeks and I am sure know one wants to waste their time worrying about a silly little thread that we all know is just becoming a joke.

Telling me to get off my arse and work.... You know nothing about the work I or the team do. You don't know our hours or our days. Because if you did you would see we do a lot more for the horse and animal community then you think! And by making us out to be bad people inevitably you will ruin it for many. All the charities we support will loose their money, all the horses we save and give lives with the money behind the scenes, all the people we help with problems that could loose animals their lives... Is one thread which has no true meaning actually worth loosing everything we do.

I think it's time you all stopped arguing now, sit back and realise your acting like a group of school kids ganging up bullying.

we are all old enough to know better and it would be nice if you could see past your insecurities  and just message me with the same respect I offer you and sort this.

You've taken this too far and if their was a line you have not just crossed it you've taken a run and jump over the edge.

Let's act like the adults we are suppose to be and get it sorted before Xmas! If you can't bring yourselves to do that and you want to continue this then I'm afraid I don't see how it can ever be resolved and you'll prove me right that there was just no true reason behind any of this.

Now I must head off to bed because I will be working again tomorrow and so will those I work with,

I would like to think you can all be mature enough to message no matter how big or how small the matter and you'll soon see I am human and I'm not the terrible person your making out I am.

Night all
Jess


----------



## cross (7 December 2013)

Right lets all settle down and get back to the basics. One buys a product on-line and one is told it will be despatched in 3 working days because you have paid express delivery. The product (what ever it is say it was a an oven) failed to appear at the appointed time. You try on many occasions to contact the company. You become a little alarmed as you find the only number is a mobile that goes straight to voice mail.No surprise your receive no reply.  You try writing to them but there is no address anywhere on the website or fb page.  You then email the company. Again no reply, and if you are lucky after weeks of chasing you get a reply sorry, but due to delay in moving office/sick horses/internet down/we don't have fabric in stock but your item will be dispatched next week. Surprise no items comes through. You email the company again and leave messages on their mobile. You have paid your money - where next do you go. The company do all of their advertising and are very active on FB. You message them via this route. Funny your negative message is deleted and then you are blocked from posting on their site. You are now in a quandary, a company has a substantial amount of funds from you, you cant't get hold of them. You alert the trading standards in their area, and then you start to google them and find you are not alone. Not only this, that they have been carrying on this type of practice for years and using the same excuses. You next find that you are threatened via their own FB that they will be going to the police and that they will be seeking legal advice and have been recording phone messages without following the proper protocol. There are over at least 8 laws that the company have broken, so far by them with these threats, and their retain of funds without supplying product or in many cases return of funds. When you find the company on not just on a daily basis but an hourly basis posting on their FB that they have so many happy customers, but when people who are not happy have their posts taken down by that company, but who are very happy to write frankly silly things on their site and invite people to view their happy customer experiences, by which most people mean to "Google" said company and their perspective customers, read the reports of what has happened to so many of us, and not to mention posting on the FB page threatening to take their customers to court, when they still have not learned of the basic definitions of slander and liable, if it were not so serious, because of the amount of money involved, when you add up those that have not had a return of funds, or product, this is a huge amount. Also more worryingly they report on their own Fb page that they are recording telephone messages without the consumer knowing -  I can't tell you how many laws they are breaking here. They then write on their own FB a diatribe of how it is not their fault, and that everyone is ganging up on them. This has invited customers to google the company and a number have reported on the companies FB page that they would not be buying because of what they have read- So fridge, mattress, TV, or what every, a company that takes money but does not supply the product, or only does so after a huge amount of angst for the buyer and has a long record of such business practice, this fact should without doubt be made aware to the public and the relevant authorities and the press. That is why programs like watch dog, cowboy builders and rogue traders are so popular and not to mention why there are so many consumer laws put in place to stop businesses acting in such a way


----------



## cross (7 December 2013)

Andy from my own experience you have to get your paypal dispute in within 45 days of order or they will not look into it and the company are well aware of this deadline - I fell foul of it. Good luck xx


----------



## charlie76 (7 December 2013)

Just give the people their goods or refund the money, you are looking like a total incompetent idiot , you won't have a business before long if you don't sort your attitude out. Disgraceful. You have  14 pages of complaint on here alone. Unbelievable


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

Like I have said... If they are true allegations they will come forward via messages on email and resolve it but as of yet know one has done. 

I am not an imcompendent idiot and I am not the one arguing amongst myself.

14 pages and most of them are occupied by arguing.

I will say it again.... If anyone has a genuine issue and is not faking it or making it up please message me and I will work with you. 

I can assure you though as before know one will because I am starting to think this is friends of friends and so on.


----------



## charlie76 (7 December 2013)

But you take them off your page, if you have nothing to hide you wouldnt , you would reply and sort it. 
On a separate note, your fb page shows a horse in a leopard print onesie, please contact the owner of that horse and replace the hood before you cause it an accident, the eye holes are so close to its eyes you will blindfold it and cause panic or seriously injure his eye. You have a duty of care to ensure that your product fits and more importantly is safe, this is not. 
I have no issue with your product but that is down right dangerous.


----------



## dogatemysalad (7 December 2013)

Is it a coincidence that the mention of paypal disputes got such an immediate reaction ?


----------



## charlie76 (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Like I have said... If they are true allegations they will come forward via messages on email and resolve it but as of yet know one has done. 

I am not an imcompendent idiot and I am not the one arguing amongst myself.

14 pages and most of them are occupied by arguing.

I will say it again.... If anyone has a genuine issue and is not faking it or making it up please message me and I will work with you. 

I can assure you though as before know one will because I am starting to think this is friends of friends and so on.
		
Click to expand...

So you can honestly say that all these people are lying, they have ,made it up? They have their rugs and /or a refund? Honestly? All of them telling a story?


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

I take off the liars and the people who are just a result of this petty attempt to ruins company.... Your right I will take off those attempts as they aren't worthy of anyone's time. The ironic thing is away from this forum you'll be lucky to find two people who are even anxious about their items and those people are fine once they realise it's normally down to the time scale of delivery they've chosen.

The leopard is fine, it was down as she's as new to a hood and we explained to pull it up. Just like anything new when people haven't had them they need direction.

Again another attempt made by everyone here to damage a name without taking into consideration we had already addressed it.

I would appreciate those with an issue actually message me privately and we will sort things but know one has and non of you can explain why... Is it they are fake or is it you know you've ordered in time and your being totally unreasonable.

It's beyond me why you have all started arguing amongst yourselves like primary children.... Wouldn't adults of messaged.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

from what I gather people are trying to contact you with complaints but you, the company are ignoring them so how can you say you are happy to resolve it so which is it. Also by recording phone calls without people's permission is against the law. Also slating the haters on your face book page has only lead to more potential clients seeing this thread and deciding to stay clear of your products. Very clever of you


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

No they didn't.... What got a response was the fact you all look stupid. You've started arguing with each other.

I can sort PayPal in seconds, they are bespoke items and trackings are always available so no reason for me to even think about PayPal if I'm honest.

I just think you all look silly arguing and it's like you've run out of things to blast at us so you've started on one another


----------



## Alexdaw (7 December 2013)

Hi, 
I'm a genuine customer. Shame we can't attach your email responses on here. 

Paid for the good on the 11/13 no goods. False hopes. Sure your aware, calling me a nightmare customer because I'm worried you have my £500 for almost a month and still no goods. 

I have the right to chase and you formed a contract by accepting payment yet you still have Fulfilled the contract. 

Alex


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			from what I gather people are trying to contact you with complaints but you, the company are ignoring them so how can you say you are happy to resolve it so which is it. Also by recording phone calls without people's permission is against the law. Also slating the haters on your face book page has only lead to more potential clients seeing this thread and deciding to stay clear of your products. Very clever of you
		
Click to expand...

Trust me they aren't phone calls they are messages some sick people have left and they are something if I chose to go through with it would get some people in an awful lot of trouble! Threats can end up in prison but I'm not like that. I know those people are provoked by this god awful thread.

People aren't trying to message,
If they were they would have a reply.... That's the amusing thing though isn't it. They say here they do all those things yet I have staff and people who know us who know this is not true.

But who do you believe? The company with hundreds of happy customers or the threads filled with people who's only posts are on this thread or the others they've started? 

I know who looks the more dodgy from my side


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

All of you have read this and know one has emailed yet...


----------



## dogatemysalad (7 December 2013)

That would be a start if you dealt with the people who paid by paypal. It'd be awful if your account was frozen.

If I were you, I wouldn't draw attention to arguments on this thread. Its your products that are the subject. That must be quite embarrassing for you.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

I believe the majority which is unfortunately the unhappy customers and looking at the pictures of some of your products I can understand why


----------



## honetpot (7 December 2013)

For those who do not know Distance Selling Regulations as well as the Sale of Goods Act cover goods bought on line.
http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/regulation/distance-selling-regulations/


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			That would be a start if you dealt with the people who paid by paypal. It'd be awful if your account was frozen.

If I were you, I wouldn't draw attention to arguments on this thread. Its your products that are the subject. That must be quite embarrassing for you.
		
Click to expand...


Like many have said the products aren't the subject... And no it's not embarrassing at all knowing that people are going out of their way to try and damage a name but can't even message me with their reasons... Until they do why would I even be worried?

I will keep saying it, you got my attention by the fact it was clear to me everyone had run out of ideas to damage me or my name so they started on each other and I wasn't happy with the fact you all made it look a joke!

Maybe some of these unhappy customers that apparently are there could message me and justify their issues because right now it's all people saying they are real but non of them are coming forward?

Baffles me really because I've pretty much begged them to message me and still..... Nothing


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

honetpot said:



			For those who do not know Distance Selling Regulations as well as the Sale of Goods Act cover goods bought on line.
http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/regulation/distance-selling-regulations/

Click to expand...



Theses are the rules the company follows and it would appear the person who started this thread wouldn't have read them because she breeched the contracts and it was the reason we couldn't refund her.

Corner mad house.... Who started this and has involved so many other fake people Is the person who used the onesie time and time again and tried to have a refund after use.

It's mad how one person can cause so much up roar and I've noticed when things go quiet she's the one to bump it back up almost like she can't stand it that people just want to leave it.

I'll await the messages I've asked for


----------



## Alexdaw (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Like I have said... If they are true allegations they will come forward via messages on email and resolve it but as of yet know one has done. 

I am not an imcompendent idiot and I am not the one arguing amongst myself.

14 pages and most of them are occupied by arguing.

I will say it again.... If anyone has a genuine issue and is not faking it or making it up please message me and I will work with you. 

I can assure you though as before know one will because I am starting to think this is friends of friends and so on.
		
Click to expand...




showingmadfilly said:



			Like many have said the products aren't the subject... And no it's not embarrassing at all knowing that people are going out of their way to try and damage a name but can't even message me with their reasons... Until they do why would I even be worried?

I will keep saying it, you got my attention by the fact it was clear to me everyone had run out of ideas to damage me or my name so they started on each other and I wasn't happy with the fact you all made it look a joke!

Maybe some of these unhappy customers that apparently are there could message me and justify their issues because right now it's all people saying they are real but non of them are coming forward?

Baffles me really because I've pretty much begged them to message me and still..... Nothing
		
Click to expand...

I emailed - I face booked you... My name is alex Dawson. I still don't have the goods. I paid on the 13th nov. Anyone wanting to see the responses before you purchase contact me- alex_dawson_14@hotmail.com 

I'm not a liar. Just a very upset , very disappointed customer. You call me a nightmare- why because you have my money- I chase the goods - no luck. 

Maybe you could reply to my emails with my tracking number that works and arrives at my home.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

Alexdaw said:



			Hi, 
I'm a genuine customer. Shame we can't attach your email responses on here. 

Paid for the good on the 11/13 no goods. False hopes. Sure your aware, calling me a nightmare customer because I'm worried you have my £500 for almost a month and still no goods. 

I have the right to chase and you formed a contract by accepting payment yet you still have Fulfilled the contract. 

Alex
		
Click to expand...

Look here is a customer asking where their product is maybe you should reply to them


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

Alexdaw said:



			I emailed - I face booked you... My name is alex Dawson. I still don't have the goods. I paid on the 13th nov. Anyone wanting to see the responses before you purchase contact me- alex_dawson_14@hotmail.com 

I'm not a liar. Just a very upset , very disappointed customer. You call me a nightmare- why because you have my money- I chase the goods - no luck. 

Maybe you could reply to my emails with my tracking number that works and arrives at my home.
		
Click to expand...

Message me then on email.... If you have an issue you need to message and ask for me personally if needed.

I can not sort this if a message doesn't come through.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

Just to add ShowingMadFilly replied to a thread started by Shwmae apologising for the problems they had been experiencing, ShowingMadFilly said she was a very happy customer etc. etc. Think this is proof enough they make up some of the happy customer posts lol
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...53-Shwmae-Products-customers&highlight=shwmae


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Look here is a customer asking where their product is maybe you should reply to them
		
Click to expand...

It might be true yes, but until they message with their order number and the details on email this could just be another stunt by someone brought in to the equation. 

I'll await their message as forums are not a place for private information and I will need personal information before I can trace it down.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Message me then on email.... If you have an issue you need to message and ask for me personally if needed.

I can not sort this if a message doesn't come through.
		
Click to expand...

In post it states their had emailed you


----------



## Alexdaw (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Like I have said... If they are true allegations they will come forward via messages on email and resolve it but as of yet know one has done. 

I am not an imcompendent idiot and I am not the one arguing amongst myself.

14 pages and most of them are occupied by arguing.

I will say it again.... If anyone has a genuine issue and is not faking it or making it up please message me and I will work with you. 

I can assure you though as before know one will because I am starting to think this is friends of friends and so on.
		
Click to expand...




showingmadfilly said:



			Message me then on email.... If you have an issue you need to message and ask for me personally if needed.

I can not sort this if a message doesn't come through.
		
Click to expand...

I have emailed - lots and lots-

Here's one reply copied and pasted :
Hi Alex how Is it shocking when it's not even been the seven days, I'm afraid this is turning into a nightmare. Since you've ordered it's felt as ough you didn't want the items and picked any arguments you could.

It's Xmas everyone is wanting their stuff ASAP but we aren't having any other issues


----------



## Alexdaw (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Like I have said... If they are true allegations they will come forward via messages on email and resolve it but as of yet know one has done. 

I am not an imcompendent idiot and I am not the one arguing amongst myself.

14 pages and most of them are occupied by arguing.

I will say it again.... If anyone has a genuine issue and is not faking it or making it up please message me and I will work with you. 

I can assure you though as before know one will because I am starting to think this is friends of friends and so on.
		
Click to expand...




showingmadfilly said:



			It might be true yes, but until they message with their order number and the details on email this could just be another stunt by someone brought in to the equation. 

I'll await their message as forums are not a place for private information and I will need personal information before I can trace it down.
		
Click to expand...

Copied and pasted response from your team -
Hi Alex how Is it shocking when it's not even been the seven days, I'm afraid this is turning into a nightmare. Since you've ordered it's felt as ough you didn't want the items and picked any arguments you could.

It's Xmas everyone is wanting their stuff ASAP but we aren't having any other issues


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

No email... Would happily copy and paste a picture but not sure how to. But you would see no message from Alex on our company email.


----------



## Alexdaw (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Like I have said... If they are true allegations they will come forward via messages on email and resolve it but as of yet know one has done. 

I am not an imcompendent idiot and I am not the one arguing amongst myself.

14 pages and most of them are occupied by arguing.

I will say it again.... If anyone has a genuine issue and is not faking it or making it up please message me and I will work with you. 

I can assure you though as before know one will because I am starting to think this is friends of friends and so on.
		
Click to expand...




showingmadfilly said:



			No email... Would happily copy and paste a picture but not sure how to. But you would see no message from Alex on our company email.
		
Click to expand...

No emails ?! See the below?! 
Do you have a delivery date please? 

Alex 

Sent from my iPhone

On 20 Nov 2013, at 21:06, "Alex Dawson" <alex_dawson_14@hotmail.com> wrote:

I would like a delivery date a lot of your customer reviews are bad. 

Saying you take the money and no delivery for weeks?! 

When will these be delivered?

Sent from my iPhone

On 20 Nov 2013, at 20:58, "Shwmae Products Payments" <pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk>


----------



## honetpot (7 December 2013)

'&#8226;Under the Distance Selling Regulations, you're entitled to key information about the seller, including a geographical address'
 I know I am getting a bit long in the tooth but I can not find them. I think a mobile phone number and a e-mail address are not really adequate.
 You also need to check your web site.
http://www.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk/storev2/store.php?page=terms
http://www.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk/storev2/store.php?page=privacy


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

Actually... The address is public the only thing that isn't is the house name of our private address. 

Alex if you have an issue like I say and have said... The email is
Pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk
Ask for me! 

I am off to bed now it's an ungodly hour and I will be back working sorting out many happy people tomorrow all day so I won't be able to come on here and entertain this thread.

Again... Please feel free to message me your worries or concerns but after weeks of asking I can guarentee know one will.

Night all and I hope you can all be mature and work me by messaging me if your real

Jess


----------



## Alexdaw (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Actually... The address is public the only thing that isn't is the house name of our private address. 

Alex if you have an issue like I say and have said... The email is
Pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk
Ask for me! 

I am off to bed now it's an ungodly hour and I will be back working sorting out many happy people tomorrow all day so I won't be able to come on here and entertain this thread.

Again... Please feel free to message me your worries or concerns but after weeks of asking I can guarentee know one will.

Night all and I hope you can all be mature and work me by messaging me if your real

Jess
		
Click to expand...

I have emailed you again Jess. If this can be sorted I am more than happy to write a nice comment. ATM I have no faith as I have chased this lots ! Thanks alex


----------



## honetpot (7 December 2013)

Sorry but where is the address stated on your Facebook or website, and can you post the link?


Dear Alex, I would not bother with e-mail, I would send a snail mail letter by recorded delivery, I did a quick Google and found this, http://companycheck.co.uk/company/07815626


----------



## madmav (7 December 2013)

Out of interest, I Googled their website. No address or reliable contact information is offered clearly. A phone number is offered only under t/cs. This would concern me when buying a product unseen from an untried company.
 I am always cautious about ordering online. Make sure a site is encrypted to avoid your bank details being hijacked.
Local enterprise is to be applauded. But it does have to be done in a business-like fashion and without failing to deliver the the appropriate goods to customers.


----------



## Corner Mad House (7 December 2013)

1.  I did NOT start this thread

2.  Shwmae knew the rug had been used one night and I have their email saying it would be a pleasure to make required alterations because it is too long in body and legs too tight.  

3.  Shwmae do not respond to emails, even before they are labelled as 'fake' dissatisfied customers by Shwmae.  

4.  It is unprofessional of Shwmae to call so many dissatisfied customers liars.   The only person to tells lies works at Shwmae.  For example the comment several pages back that the rugs was used for 3 weeks.  It was not in my possession for 3 weeks.


----------



## Patterdale (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			The leopard is fine, it was down as she's as new to a hood and we explained to pull it up. Just like anything new when people haven't had them they need direction.
		
Click to expand...

This is the most scary comment on this thread. 

Something that can slip onto the horse's eyes like this DOES NOT FIT and is downright DANGEROUS. 

Please, google 'turnout hood accidents' before purchasing one of these.


----------



## Patterdale (7 December 2013)

Oh and speaking of 'fake' reviews and liars, here are a few of your posts on this forum, where you claim to be a happy Shwmae customer - 


Thread: Hoods
by showingmadfilly Replies
8
Views
517
 Re: Hoods
I' ve never had a problem with shwmae, they've always been kind to me. I have also heard rumours but I believe they went through a hard time and I'm a second chance kind of person.

showingmadfilly  
Sport horse
Join Date
Mar 2012
Posts
214
 Re: Online Shopping - Who's best and who to avoid?
Personal experiences....
Derby house very good but not as good as Robinsons, Snuggy hoods ltd good quality but was to expensive for me and not really worth that much of my wages. Shwmae products ltd very nice people easy to deal with, not next day delivery but worth the wait and lasted without pulling manes out or rubbing eyes.

showingmadfilly  
Sport horse
Join Date
Mar 2012
Posts
214
 Re: Cow print rugs !
I had a cow print hood once, I bought it from shwmae products ltd. Fitted like a glove then I sold the horse and now it's hidden in a box somewhere. I don't know if snuggy do them but worth a try, personally they are too expensive for me though.


This was from 3 random pages of your posts (as I've got better things to do than go through them all!) so there may be more, who knows??

On some of the threads these are posted on there are people saying that the customer service is very bad, and they are almost 2 years old, so it's hardly a new thing. 

I must say, from your responses on this thread and Facebook I can safely say this is one company I would never deal with.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Maybe some of these unhappy customers that apparently are there could message me and justify their issues because right now it's all people saying they are real but non of them are coming forward?

Baffles me really because I've pretty much begged them to message me and still..... Nothing
		
Click to expand...

Nothing?  So you haven't been exchanging messages with my YO?  Really?  I haven't PM'd you on her behalf because I happened to see you on here and thought I could prompt a response from YOU when she wasn't able to get hold of you?  She HAS received her goods but is saying she hasn't just to make you look bad?  She DIDN'T pay extra for express delivery so as to receive what she ordered in time for a "stay away" show - nearly five weeks ago now?  

I can assure you she is very real, as is her unhappiness at the service she is (not) receiving either from you or your "staff."  

It's all been a nonsense . . . you've posted it/you haven't posted it . . . delivery company attempted to deliver it five times without success (it's a big family compound and there is always someone home - hmmmmmm) . . . it took you four weeks to even think about giving her a tracking number . . . and the final insult was accusing her of stirring and threatening ME with legal action/the police.  

1)  My contacting you had nothing to do with her . . . I was simply trying to get resolution FOR her
2)  Threatening customers with legal action isn't the way to ensure repeat business
3)  Insisting that unhappy customers who dare to express their unhappiness are pathetic/not real/stirrers/liars is a rather risky marketing strategy

. . . and don't fob me off with "message me with her personal details so I can identify her and sort it out" . . . you know darned well who she is and you have plenty of messages from me AND her.

P


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Oh and speaking of 'fake' reviews and liars, here are a few of your posts on this forum, where you claim to be a happy Shwmae customer - 


Thread: Hoods
by showingmadfilly Replies
8
Views
517
 Re: Hoods
I' ve never had a problem with shwmae, they've always been kind to me. I have also heard rumours but I believe they went through a hard time and I'm a second chance kind of person.

showingmadfilly  
Sport horse
Join Date
Mar 2012
Posts
214
 Re: Online Shopping - Who's best and who to avoid?
Personal experiences....
Derby house very good but not as good as Robinsons, Snuggy hoods ltd good quality but was to expensive for me and not really worth that much of my wages. Shwmae products ltd very nice people easy to deal with, not next day delivery but worth the wait and lasted without pulling manes out or rubbing eyes.

showingmadfilly  
Sport horse
Join Date
Mar 2012
Posts
214
 Re: Cow print rugs !
I had a cow print hood once, I bought it from shwmae products ltd. Fitted like a glove then I sold the horse and now it's hidden in a box somewhere. I don't know if snuggy do them but worth a try, personally they are too expensive for me though.


This was from 3 random pages of your posts (as I've got better things to do than go through them all!) so there may be more, who knows??

On some of the threads these are posted on there are people saying that the customer service is very bad, and they are almost 2 years old, so it's hardly a new thing. 

I must say, from your responses on this thread and Facebook I can safely say this is one company I would never deal with.
		
Click to expand...


That's amusing... So all you have is 2012.
As I said in the past 2012 yes we made mistakes.... 2013 and half of these people we've not mad many at all and the people on here are either fake, don't come forward to resolve or are from that year. 

If this is thread is so true and your all so upset why have I woken to more happy people and non of these so called so unhappy people.

Your simply beating around the bush and can't answer why know one has!


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Nothing?  So you haven't been exchanging messages with my YO?  Really?  I haven't PM'd you on her behalf because I happened to see you on here and thought I could prompt a response from YOU when she wasn't able to get hold of you?  She HAS received her goods but is saying she hasn't just to make you look bad?  She DIDN'T pay extra for express delivery so as to receive what she ordered in time for a "stay away" show - nearly five weeks ago now?  

I can assure you she is very real, as is her unhappiness at the service she is (not) receiving either from you or your "staff."  

It's all been a nonsense . . . you've posted it/you haven't posted it . . . delivery company attempted to deliver it five times without success (it's a big family compound and there is always someone home - hmmmmmm) . . . it took you four weeks to even think about giving her a tracking number . . . and the final insult was accusing her of stirring and threatening ME with legal action/the police.  

1)  My contacting you had nothing to do with her . . . I was simply trying to get resolution FOR her
2)  Threatening customers with legal action isn't the way to ensure repeat business
3)  Insisting that unhappy customers who dare to express their unhappiness are pathetic/not real/stirrers/liars is a rather risky marketing strategy

. . . and don't fob me off with "message me with her personal details so I can identify her and sort it out" . . . you know darned well who she is and you have plenty of messages from me AND her.

P
		
Click to expand...


See this one does really make me angry... Your a friend of someone who is spoken to every day at least five times a day. She has tracking she has information she's lovely to speak to and as I've said to her your stirring a pot.

Your not a customer your someone wanting to get a rise. 
If she is so angry why is it we speak and like she said this isn't her style!




Three people on here I know to be real people,

Corner mad house who is the bully who started this who since the police got in touch seems to have learnt not to put my name but hasn't learnt that trading standards do not help those who use and use and use an item decide to have it altered we said it would break it so she's been cruel enough to start this and get so petty she is messaging people ruining it for many and now I must admit people are starting to email me saying how can she find the time.

Alex.... Messaged me she ordered so much and in so many lovely colours hers aren't there because we are ordering in specially. Point being though isn't it it's not an old order and are happy to resolve it.

Polar express.... Your not a customer your someone trying to cause an issue for someone who away from here is regularly chatting and you seem the issue not them.


----------



## miss_c (7 December 2013)

With respect, smf, there are numerous people on here saying that they HAVE emailed you, and their posts have been ignored by you as if they are not there... perhaps you have them on User Ignore as they have messaged you on here wanting to know where their products are? (Total speculation)

One poster has posted a copy of their email to you including the email address, which you then said was the email address to send messages to, yet you are saying you did not receive their email.  

Re the leopard print hood - it will slip down again, it does need adjustment, the owner cannot be there all night pulling it back up.  The distance from ear hole to eye hole is too big for that particular horse, although it may fit another horse perfectly.

The majority of posters on this thread are not new users and are from a wide range of areas.  We may forge friendships on this forum, but I do not see how every single poster can be from one friendship group.

Regarding the age card - I am fairly young and run a Ltd Company, it is not hard to keep customers happy.


----------



## honetpot (7 December 2013)

I wouldn't waste your time arguing with this person on the internet. Send all your complaints by recorded delivery and take her to the small claims court, inform Trading Standards, inform your credit card company and Paypal if the issues are not resolved. She obviously has no idea how to run a business.
 I did wonder last night if Facebook have rules about companies trading on there and it seems most of her orders are generated from there it may be worth checking that she complies with their rules. 
  Over the years I have bought loads of stuff off E-bay from small traders working from home but have always experienced good value and good service. Made to measure stuff made in the UK is usually very expensive because its fiddly to make and costs a lot of man hours, that's why its usually made in China or comes in set sizes.


----------



## Patterdale (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			That's amusing... So all you have is 2012.
As I said in the past 2012 yes we made mistakes.... 2013 and half of these people we've not mad many at all and the people on here are either fake, don't come forward to resolve or are from that year. !
		
Click to expand...

......amusing!?? Do you not realise that this is YOU that I have quoted, YOU, PRETENDING to be a happy Shwmae customer?? And you are labelling other people as liars and fakes?
This was just from a random 3 pages of your posts too. 

You truly never cease to amaze...

I think I can truly say I have NEVER come across a more badly managed company than this one.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			See this one does really make me angry... Your a friend of someone who is spoken to every day at least five times a day. She has tracking she has information she's lovely to speak to and as I've said to her your stirring a pot.

Your not a customer your someone wanting to get a rise. 
If she is so angry why is it we speak and like she said this isn't her style!
		
Click to expand...

Five times a day every day?  Really?  Sigh.  Bend the truth if you want.

I am NOT stirring - I am simply stating a fact - that these so-called "fake" unhappy customers are, in fact, very real.  The issue is not whether I state the fact - the issue is that she STILL hasn't received the goods she paid for five weeks ago . . . I didn't create that issue, you did.

Not sure why I care so much, tbh, except that I don't like to see people taken advantage of and lied to.

P


----------



## charlie76 (7 December 2013)

http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?44597-Shwmae-Products more unhappy customers


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			1.  I did NOT start this thread

2.  Shwmae knew the rug had been used one night and I have their email saying it would be a pleasure to make required alterations because it is too long in body and legs too tight.  

3.  Shwmae do not respond to emails, even before they are labelled as 'fake' dissatisfied customers by Shwmae.  

4.  It is unprofessional of Shwmae to call so many dissatisfied customers liars.   The only person to tells lies works at Shwmae.  For example the comment several pages back that the rugs was used for 3 weeks.  It was not in my possession for 3 weeks.
		
Click to expand...


Unprofessional to call so many liars.... No Karen the only person here who is out of line is you! For weeks now you've been nothing but someone who has been selfish to message others daily telling them lies and rumours. I've had so many complaints about you as a person it's ridiculous! People are seeing through this now Karen and seeing that everytime things go quiet and people try to speak about others things your the one who starts it all up again.

You've got your friends involved you've bragged about the fact your doing it and to be honest the fact you've got your item, you've had it reinforced and your still doing it just shows that to be frank your just doing it because you can.

So please don't call me unprofessional because I am standing by my company and saying out of this thread I see three people, one who is you who has your item, another who is having them made specially and will be over the moon when they have them you've just put the worries into them and how unfair of you is that! And the third isn't even the person themselves....

Please forgive me Karen but what on earth is the point in this!
We both know that your doing it for the rise in it and not the fact your actually really have anything to come from it.

If your aim to is to ruin my company, fine! Shows the person you are because I do a lot more for the horse world and the animal world then you could ever see and if you want to be the person to stop that then ok but people will eventually stop entertaining it.

I know you see daily how many people love their stuff,
I know it annoys you, but rather then be petty and begrudge them maybe you should message me with a bit of respect like Alex did and actually sort this. 

I've had enough now everyone, 
This thread is full of people who haven't ordered who are picking things that have no real relevance and it's to be honest getting tiresome now.

I've had one message this morning and I'll be happy as Larry to sort her because it's not even old but she's been made to believe by this that she should worry!

One! Out of all these only one!


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

charlie76 said:



http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?44597-Shwmae-Products more unhappy customers
		
Click to expand...


lol again it's old.... Why is it non of you can realise this has nothing to do with the past! Your digging up dirt to seem like you have so much the truth is... You still won't answer my question.

ONE person!


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Five times a day every day?  Really?  Sigh.  Bend the truth if you want.

I am NOT stirring - I am simply stating a fact - that these so-called "fake" unhappy customers are, in fact, very real.  The issue is not whether I state the fact - the issue is that she STILL hasn't received the goods she paid for five weeks ago . . . I didn't create that issue, you did.

Not sure why I care so much, tbh, except that I don't like to see people taken advantage of and lied to.

P
		
Click to expand...


Taken advantage of.... Ok polar express you clearly aren't sure of being taken advantage of.

I can post her tracking public if you want and you'll see the date it was sent, but I'm not going to for her privacy and the fact your just a friend. If she's so upset then happily she can come start having a go at me.

Five time a day minimal and you know it! I was myself speaking with her yesterday just confirming things as the deadline for it to arrive on the couriers was then.

Enough is enough now, people should stop trying to make this seem even worthy of people's time please

Just check out the wall you'll soon see how many people were against this on the post I put about you all.... Those people are too scared to message on here because they know no matter what they say you'll just pick more dirt and more dirt and more dirt and it's only really because there is no real cause to this at all.


----------



## Patterdale (7 December 2013)

What, so EVERYONE, all the totally unconnected people who've complained on here, they're ALL lying...!? That's convenient!

I hope all the unhappy customers get their money back, as being hundreds of pounds out of pocket just before Christmas can't be much fun.


----------



## *hic* (7 December 2013)

I also see daily on your FB page how many people have problems with your items and delivery - but only for a short while as you remove all the negative comments. 

Really, this is no way to run a business


----------



## PolarSkye (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			I was myself speaking with her yesterday just confirming things as the deadline for it to arrive on the couriers was then.
		
Click to expand...

No, the deadline was at least four weeks ago.

P


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

honetpot said:



			I wouldn't waste your time arguing with this person on the internet. Send all your complaints by recorded delivery and take her to the small claims court, inform Trading Standards, inform your credit card company and Paypal if the issues are not resolved. She obviously has no idea how to run a business.
 I did wonder last night if Facebook have rules about companies trading on there and it seems most of her orders are generated from there it may be worth checking that she complies with their rules. 
  Over the years I have bought loads of stuff off E-bay from small traders working from home but have always experienced good value and good service. Made to measure stuff made in the UK is usually very expensive because its fiddly to make and costs a lot of man hours, that's why its usually made in China or comes in set sizes.
		
Click to expand...


Facebook you'll find are fine with companies....

And yes your right no point arguing over a forum, I've asked countless time. If you've got an issue message me. It's not my fault non of these are true enough to message.

I have a busy day ahead and this silly little thread is not part of it.

You'll all come to me directly if you actually have a problem.

I would be amazed if I even had three!


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			No, the deadline was at least four weeks ago.

P
		
Click to expand...



Nope and that's false and we both know it!
Ordered on the night of the tenth  orders have 21 WORKING days and can fall out of time if courier are late or fabric is hard to get hold of.

I'm really bored of you all now, can you please message me if you have a problem non of you have come forward and I'm getting annoyed now because it is proving it's full of people who have NEVER ordered or are just stirring.

Really sick of this, you can't seem to message me yet you can go around spreading rumours.


----------



## charlie76 (7 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			I also see daily on your FB page how many people have problems with your items and delivery - but only for a short while as you remove all the negative comments. 

Really, this is no way to run a business

Click to expand...

This

Daily I see messages on your fb asking for you to return calls or emails by disgruntled customers , rapidly they are gone. This thread comes up if you Google you, as do many others from unhappy customers. 
Do you know, if you had simply apologised, replied to these people and responded in a polite and proffesional manner you might have kept some of your reputation but in all my life I have never seen such an unprofessional reaction. 
I haven't even ordered from you and your attitude makes me so angry. Your products are so expensive that people are loosing a lot of money through ordering through your company.
Your attitude stinks


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

charlie76 said:



			This

Daily I see messages on your fb asking for you to return calls or emails by disgruntled customers , rapidly they are gone. This thread comes up if you Google you, as do many others from unhappy customers. 
Do you know, if you had simply apologised, replied to these people and responded in a polite and proffesional manner you might have kept some of your reputation but in all my life I have never seen such an unprofessional reaction. 
I haven't even ordered from you and your attitude makes me so angry. Your products are so expensive that people are loosing a lot of money through ordering through your company.
Your attitude stinks
		
Click to expand...


Simply apologised and replied... This shows how reeled up in them you are!
[Content removed] was always spoken to with respect and she's the instigating bully here. She's done nothing but start a ring of people who stirred and stirred and stirred.

You see people who are result of this!! Never ordered never messaged but enjoy the moment because they know you lot are watching and they've admitted it so no I won't be keeping them on there.

Again though have an issue that is real I'm happy to chat,
Now 9:30am and nope still not a peep!


----------



## only_me (7 December 2013)

Actually I started this thread as I wanted to hear other peoples reviews on your company.

I ordered socks, thought they were a great idea. Unfortunately never got them but I did eventually get a refund.

I am happy to have the refund. I think the company has great potential but things especially customer services need to be improved. Especially if you think sending to Northern Ireland is against rules and regulations.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Nope and that's false and we both know it!
Ordered on the night of the tenth  orders have 21 WORKING days and can fall out of time if courier are late or fabric is hard to get hold of.
		
Click to expand...

Then why did you accept payment from her for express delivery and promise she would receive it first on the Friday before the show, then on the Monday after the show . . . and that was a good THREE weeks ago?  

Honestly, I'm done . . . you and I both know what happened (or didn't) . . . and arguing with you is like sieving boulders - hard work and pointless.  

I can honestly say that I've never witnessed such breathtakingly bad customer service - ever.

P


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Then why did you accept payment from her for express delivery and promise she would receive it first on the Friday before the show, then on the Monday after the show . . . and that was a good THREE weeks ago?  

Honestly, I'm done . . . you and I both know what happened (or didn't) . . . and arguing with you is like sieving boulders - hard work and pointless.  

I can honestly say that I've never witnessed such breathtakingly bad customer service - ever.

P
		
Click to expand...

I have never witnessed such bullying allowed to continue and why because you can't all come forward on an email.

Know one took anything from anyone and to be honest  we could easily refund but she wants the item! I had already told her that you would have cost her, her item and she wanted it.

I've had enough now of you standing up for someone who on messages has no issue.

Really, your making me feel sick the lot of you with how you are so unfair not to message me, you put my company through the ringers and you expect me to come on here and pat you all on the back and tell you I'm happy about it!

No I'm not happy about it and no I will not be apologising until someone actually messages me and comes forward with something.

Until then in my eyes your bullies, your trying to damage a good company and your all selfish!

I'll await a message which I'm guessing will never arrive.


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

only_me said:



			Actually I started this thread as I wanted to hear other peoples reviews on your company.

I ordered socks, thought they were a great idea. Unfortunately never got them but I did eventually get a refund.

I am happy to have the refund. I think the company has great potential but things especially customer services need to be improved. Especially if you think sending to Northern Ireland is against rules and regulations.
		
Click to expand...


It's funny though isn't it...,I had a refund but yet I'm on here having a go?

Yes your right the products are great, they are worth the money and they are certainly loved by many. It's just this little group of people because deep down it's very little you just all post day after day after day and make it look big.

I'll ask again.. Message me of you an issue!


----------



## Kat_Bath (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Simply apologised and replied... This shows how reeled up in them you are!
[name removed by kat_bath] was always spoken to with respect and she's the instigating bully here.
		
Click to expand...

Please remove the name of the person in your post above. It's not fair and actually probably breaks data protection laws.


----------



## Patterdale (7 December 2013)

What's more likely here?

A group of random strangers decide to get together and 'bully' a company. 

OR 

A group of people who've lost money with a company complain collectively and publicly as private communications are ignored of responded to in a rude and argumentative manner?

From reading SMF's replies, I know which I believe!


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

It's Saturday, I have customers to go and see. I have animals needing my attention and I have a company to run.

youll all carry on your ***** because you can and the forums ridiculous enough to allow it but I know non of you will message and I know non of you will realise just how selfish and unfair you really look.

Such a shame your all so caught up in this that you don't see just how happy my company makes people! I'll keep posting on my wall about those people. They'll always be there and you'll always be those who never ordered, made a gang and decided to push against a company and be seen by many as at fault.

maybe one day you'll get to see just how happy I so many are when you take your arguing heads off and look!


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			What's more likely here?

A group of random strangers decide to get together and 'bully' a company. 

OR 

A group of people who've lost money with a company complain collectively and publicly as private communications are ignored of responded to in a rude and argumentative manner?

From reading SMF's replies, I know which I believe!
		
Click to expand...

Lost money.... Ok you believe what you want. I know what I believe and I know what 40,000 supporters believe.

Can check out the post about you all if you want,

They not me called you pathetic, sad, low life's, ridiculous.... And so on and so on and the ironic thing was they were all customers!!


----------



## Bertieboy (7 December 2013)

I would strongly advise contacting watchdog. as the product has had attention in the media they.would prob be interested in doing a story


----------



## only_me (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			It's funny though isn't it...,I had a refund but yet I'm on here having a go?

Yes your right the products are great, they are worth the money and they are certainly loved by many. It's just this little group of people because deep down it's very little you just all post day after day after day and make it look big.

I'll ask again.. Message me of you an issue!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not on here "having a go" just stating the simple fact that the customer service needs to improve. And I started the thread in July when it was a current issue and have stated numerous times that it isn't an issue now as I got a refund. And i didn't report you to trading standards as I did get that refund so I have no issues. The people on here all do have current issues which they are not getting solved .


----------



## *hic* (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Corner mad house who is the bully who started this who since the police got in touch seems to have learnt not to put my name
		
Click to expand...




showingmadfilly said:



			K**** A**** [name blanked by *hic*] was always spoken to with respect and she's the instigating bully here. She's done nothing but start a ring of people who stirred and stirred and stirred.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that you apparently called the police on someone who used your name but you are perfectly happy to use their name.


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

It's now 10:23am.... Nope no messages.

not even a flicker of a message....

mmm umm certainly looking more and more and more like your all falsely accusing.


----------



## ester (7 December 2013)

Good grief! 

If all that needed doing to the leopard print onesie was pulling it up why couldn't you state that when I politely queried it on your page? Instead of not replying and blocking me? I wasn't in the least bit rude/bullying etc! That really isn't a good way to encourage someone to recommend your products and you surely know how much the equine world works on networks and recommendation. 

Fwiw I think that is actually a ridiculous thing to say and that it shouldn't even be able to get that close to the eyes! 

I am actually surprised you are still here given the stealth selling you have done previously... 2012 really isn't that long ago you know, you don't get to wipe everything out every new year and start afresh. 

What a truely ridiculous situation and response from a company.


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

only_me said:



			I'm not on here "having a go" just stating the simple fact that the customer service needs to improve. And I started the thread in July when it was a current issue and have stated numerous times that it isn't an issue now as I got a refund. And i didn't report you to trading standards as I did get that refund so I have no issues. The people on here all do have current issues which they are not getting solved .
		
Click to expand...


Do they have issues though because I'm awaiting these apparent people and no..... No messages what so ever.

It would appear they are figure of the instigators imagination or even better people she's hounded enough with her rubbish that they've got involved.


Mmm still waiting everyone?
Where are you unhappy people?
I've been waiting all night.... No in fact I've been waiting since this rubbish started.


----------



## charlie76 (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Do they have issues though because I'm awaiting these apparent people and no..... No messages what so ever.

It would appear they are figure of the instigators imagination or even better people she's hounded enough with her rubbish that they've got involved.


Mmm still waiting everyone?
Where are you unhappy people?
I've been waiting all night.... No in fact I've been waiting since this rubbish started.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so confused, several, if not all, of the people on this thread have said they have contacted you and you either don't reply or fob them off, why should they keep on contacting you? You have their money , you should be bending over backwards to contact them! 
If you have their money and you haven't sent them their goods you have stolen from them, that is a criminal offence.


----------



## katastrophykat (7 December 2013)

From someone who works in Customer Services- and coaches members of staff with their service, could I politely suggest that you have an external trainer come in and run some sessions with you? I use snuggy hoods, for showing, at stay away shows and for turnout. I'm always looking for something similar where I don't have to wait for the sale (!) and so have been following this thread. Your responses have put me off ever dealing with your company. Whether the posters here are right or wrong is irrelevant- I have rarely seen such awful customer service skills as those displayed in your responses. Sometimes, the best thing to say is nothing at all until you can step back, draft a professional response and read it before posting. 

As for only dealing with complaints when sent to a specific email address- any company should deal with any complaint in any format.


----------



## Hedwards (7 December 2013)

katastrophykat said:



			From someone who works in Customer Services- and coaches members of staff with their service, could I politely suggest that you have an external trainer come in and run some sessions with you? I use snuggy hoods, for showing, at stay away shows and for turnout. I'm always looking for something similar where I don't have to wait for the sale (!) and so have been following this thread. Your responses have put me off ever dealing with your company. Whether the posters here are right or wrong is irrelevant- I have rarely seen such awful customer service skills as those displayed in your responses. Sometimes, the best thing to say is nothing at all until you can step back, draft a professional response and read it before posting. 

As for only dealing with complaints when sent to a specific email address- any company should deal with any complaint in any format.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^

I'm a little flabbergasted at this whole thing, there are a number of long term HHO'ers commenting, and I can't believe they are part of this 'gang' of people supposedly trying to smear the name of the company.

Regardless of any of that, the way the business has commented/replied/posted on here is enough to make sure I never ever consider ordering from this company (not that I've ever felt the need for a 'onesie' for my horse... They look awful, I've only just come around to the idea of full neck rugs!)

SMF - take note of the above post re: the 'training', or may I suggest you employ someone with more a suitable skill set to deal with customers, it could improve things significantly for your business...


----------



## lisa_dundee (7 December 2013)

I have been accused of being a rival company who has never even ordered from them and am just making things up lol, well yes my ex friend and I did start up a hood making company and when we started we ordered some products from numerous companies to see how they were packaged, how quick postage was, the quality of the items compared with the price and we just did general research, we found snuggy hoods were excellent service and quality, we found that ruggles were also good service, we did order two fleece heads from Shwmae from the bargain bucket that were supposedly ready made and ready for immediate dispatch, my ex friend ordered them in her name and on her card and she dealt with the emails and complaints but I know we waited going on two months for those heads and when they arrived they were different sizes and patterns to what we actually ordered (not that it mattered to us as we weren't putting them on a horse). Despite numerous emails which were mostly ignored they did eventually come but in my opinion the quality of the stitch very poor and the zig zag stitch looked like the timing was out as it was hit and miss! We closed our company because we simply could not keep up with demand having two children under 5, horses and a farm to run we just couldn't keep a good reputation and supply to order so we packed it all away until the children are in full time school and we know we can work to the best of our ability, I would rather not run a business at all than run one with a bad reputation and bad fit / quality!


----------



## tinap (7 December 2013)

Hedwards said:



			This ^^^

I'm a little flabbergasted at this whole thing, there are a number of long term HHO'ers commenting, and I can't believe they are part of this 'gang' of people supposedly trying to smear the name of the company.

Regardless of any of that, the way the business has commented/replied/posted on here is enough to make sure I never ever consider ordering from this company (not that I've ever felt the need for a 'onesie' for my horse... They look awful, I've only just come around to the idea of full neck rugs!)

SMF - take note of the above post re: the 'training', or may I suggest you employ someone with more a suitable skill set to deal with customers, it could improve things significantly for your business...
		
Click to expand...

Again this^^^ 

I stumbled across this thread while looking for reviews on the products as I was thinking of purchasing one for the daughter for Xmas. Whilst I am a regular (ish) user of this forum, I have no friends on here in real life or just through online usage so have no personal connection to anyone who has previously commented. 

However the unprofessional replies from the company concerned has left me with no doubt that I will not be making a purchase from them. I have never seen such rude behavior from someone trying to run a business! 

For the company involved, may I suggest that you undertake some training in customer relations as it seems you have a product that there clearly is a market for (whether some agree or not) but certain issues seem to be a problem. On a side note , are you also checking your spam box for emails as there seems to be a miscommunication between people saying they have sent emails & yourself saying you haven't received them?

In my experience it doesn't pay to remove negative comments from facebook pages. Being honest & publicly answering any questions makes people more confident in using those companies xx


----------



## Patterdale (7 December 2013)

katastrophykat said:



			From someone who works in Customer Services- and coaches members of staff with their service, could I politely suggest that you have an external trainer come in and run some sessions with you? I use snuggy hoods, for showing, at stay away shows and for turnout. I'm always looking for something similar where I don't have to wait for the sale (!) and so have been following this thread. Your responses have put me off ever dealing with your company. Whether the posters here are right or wrong is irrelevant- I have rarely seen such awful customer service skills as those displayed in your responses. Sometimes, the best thing to say is nothing at all until you can step back, draft a professional response and read it before posting. 

As for only dealing with complaints when sent to a specific email address- any company should deal with any complaint in any format.
		
Click to expand...

This. 

People on this thread have actually copied and pasted the emails they've sent you (and in done cases, your rude replies) so I can't quite see how you can claim that everyone is lying and you've received no messages whatsoever? 

In fact, the only person I've seen proved to have been duplicitous is yourself when you have formerly posed as a happy Shwmae customer, when you actually run the business??

I run a business and I just can't imagine ever ever talking to customers in the way you do.


----------



## showingmadfilly (7 December 2013)

11am.... Still nothing. Two messages one off Alix who's easily sorted because it's not even old and another off someone who's worries on response to this rubbish. Both happily chatting and will be sorted because it's total misunderstanding from this utter load of rubbish.....

So still I ask where are all these unhappy people.

I'll keep asking
Message me at:-
Pay shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk

Still looking convincing that you have nothing to go on!


----------



## ester (7 December 2013)

Maybe they are busy, it being a weekend and the fact they have horses?


----------



## *hic* (7 December 2013)

Still no reply to my question about why you removed my comments asking you to make the owner of the badly fitted / fitting onesie aware of the risks. Further I'm horrified to discover more people also posted to make you aware of the issue and ask you to inform the owner and their comments were also removed.


----------



## honetpot (7 December 2013)

Such fun.
 You are not complying with Facebook rules, Section IV 'comply with all applicable laws, regulations and guidelines'
https://www.facebook.com/ad_guidelines.php
 You have been offered good advice, take it.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			That's amusing... So all you have is 2012.
As I said in the past 2012 yes we made mistakes.... 2013 and half of these people we've not mad many at all and the people on here are either fake, don't come forward to resolve or are from that year. 

If this is thread is so true and your all so upset why have I woken to more happy people and non of these so called so unhappy people.

Your simply beating around the bush and can't answer why know one has!
		
Click to expand...

Might be from 2012 but in these post your claiming to be a HAPPY customer when in fact you own the business. So you putting out false testimonies to big your business up. Yes you may have happy customers but you also have very UNHAPPY customers and these the one's you should be resolving, not going on facebook removing negative comments and threatening legal action cause it just makes you look like you got something to hide and that your pathetic and immature


----------



## Goldenstar (7 December 2013)

Showingmadfilly please get some training on consumer relations , you have ensured as I read this thread that yours is one of the last companies on earth that I would attempt to buy something from.


----------



## ester (7 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			Still no reply to my question about why you removed my comments asking you to make the owner of the badly fitted / fitting onesie aware of the risks. Further I'm horrified to discover more people also posted to make you aware of the issue and ask you to inform the owner and their comments were also removed.
		
Click to expand...

yup both me and miss_c made similar comments, made in good faith and not at all rude or accusatory but were just removed.


----------



## Follysmum (7 December 2013)

How unprofessional and pathetic this company is . I feel very peed off reading all your pathetic crap on here.  I was a genuine buyer that paid on time and had nothing but hassle with this company.  I do not know how they can keep blaming everyone else for their errors and incompetence. Do the decent thing and  refund or send people their items .


----------



## *hic* (7 December 2013)

That I find really disturbing, that they would deliberately prevent information regarding horse safety from reaching their customers.


----------



## Corner Mad House (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Corner mad house who is the bully who started this who since the police got in touch seems to have learnt not to put my name but hasn't learnt that trading standards do not help those who use and use and use an item decide to have it altered we said it would break it so she's been cruel enough to start this and get so petty she is messaging people ruining it for many and now I must admit people are starting to email me saying how can she find the time.
		
Click to expand...

Dear Jessica.   

1. I did not start this, you did by promising me something and reneging on the contract

2. I am not a bully, just wanted to be treated fairly and you would not respond to emails only on this forum

3. When you do respond to emails it is usually a load of made up rubbish.

4. The Police have not been in touch with me

5.  I used the rug ONCE, washed and returned to you as agreed.  No fitting instructions/guidance provided.  Stretchy material exacerbated the problem of the body being too long.  Legs caused pressure marks around pasterns. It wont be used again until altered.

6. Rug returned to me unaltered.  It is not fit for purpose.

7. I suggested to a few folks that they might like to look at the threads on H&H before purchasing so they could make their own minds up on your company as your FB page is not a true reflection.  Nothing wrong in that.

8.  You did more damage to your company with your own FB ravings of police/solicitors/taping phone calls/hate groups than I could ever do to your company, as well as the rantings you have posted on this thread

I think that addresses most of your accusations against me.

*ANYONE HAVING ISSUES WTH SHWMAE PLEASE CONTACT CITIZENS ADVICE,* who will pass all information onto Trading Standards.


----------



## SillySausage (7 December 2013)

Can anybody please point me in the right direction of where exactly I should write to? Also, if there is any kind of template as to what exactly I should send?

I had major problems with this company between February and March last year, when I ordered a fleece hood from them. After a few weeks with no correspondence I tried both writing on their Facebook wall (which was deleted!), and sending them a private message on Facebook. They replied (four days later) saying they had already emailed me regarding the delay and that I must not have received it. On the 7th March 2012 they told me that: (and I quote directly from their message) "Oh gosh yes, now we've got the full order we can make in 48 hours for you. We are so sorry about that 10off anything you order and have name and sparkles on as an apology xxxx"

On the 14th March, I found a post on here asking for reviews on the company. I stated that several weeks since ordering, and despite a 48 hours promise on the 7th, that I had still not received my hood, nor any correspondence telling me what was going on. They then messaged me (extremely quickly!!) asking to remove the reply I had put. Stupidly, I did in the hope that it would hurry my hood along. Again, they promised free items as an apology and stated they would send on the 15th March and would supply me with a tracking number (even asking where was best to send me this number).

On the 16th March, my hood arrived. It was not the satin lined version they promised, and nor were there any free items and I emailed to tell them as much. They informed me the free items were sent in a different bag, and that it wasn't lined because they didn't have one long enough. I went to try the item on my horse to discover before I had even tried it on that the hood was covered in pen lines. The hood was far too big, and the surcingle much too short. I informed them I would be returning it the next day special delivery, and wanted a refund for the item plus postage and it was not the item they said they would be sending.

Their reply was "we dont do refunds only adjustments when items do not fit but will make an exeption for you as you are not satisfied. We wouldgreatly appreciate if you could not post over forums as we hope we can deal with this situation with out further complications."

I explained that as the item was covered in pen, it was not JUST that it did not fit, and that if anybody asked my opinion I would only tell them the truth. Unbelievably, their reply was:

"We can't stop you from doing what you must but sadly we feel this would be very unfair. We have always explained and always understood. We were supplying free items and now prepared to refund with postage back as well (can't name a company who would do this) We personally feel a little backed into a corner as work hard to please and have done so here but also feel we can't stop you from bad mouthing the company through all of our good will efforts. It's a real shame but we understand if you feel the need to say bad things when we've tried so hard beyond policies and kind nature to satisfy. You yourself would have lost nothing we have lost a lot through this...... 
We accept your decisions wrong or right 
We hope to hear from you soon"

I sent the item back and sent them a message with the tracking number and the money that I required back straight away and was met with the message "We will sort payment on arrival or the item in case it's damaged or has sign of wear. Has the item been kept completely clean as policy states we have to return items to the owners if they are in any way dirty?" Bit of a cheek really considering it arrived with me defaced.

Luckily, I received a full refund. Funnily enough, I never received the free items they said they had sent separately. I then sent them an extremely long email detailing exactly what had gone wrong with the process they had used to deal with my issues, in the hope that they would learn from it in the future. I then blocked the company from my Facebook, as I was unsure if I would ever be left alone!!

Absolutely diabolical treatment, I have never been treated so badly by anyone before or ever since the whole episode. 

And showingmadfilly, you may threaten me with whatever you like (as I am sure you will) but I have all of the messages saved on my computer (and am willing to show/send them to whoever wishes to see them), and will be making a formal complaint, as I wouldn't be doing my bit if I allowed you to continue to treat people the way that you obviously feel is correct and acceptable.


----------



## Paard (7 December 2013)

I guess this is what happens when a company is run by children.

After reading this thread and seeing how the owners conduct themselves I certainly wouldn't be recommending them to anyone!


----------



## Amaranta (7 December 2013)

^^^^^ this totally


----------



## Corner Mad House (7 December 2013)

SillySausage I have sent you a PM with all the details on what to do and how.


----------



## Corner Mad House (7 December 2013)

Another good link 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mg74/features/consumer-advice


----------



## lula (7 December 2013)

Hold the phone.. these pieces of cheap horse shaped stretchy fleece cost HOW much...£200 quid???


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			That I find really disturbing, that they would deliberately prevent information regarding horse safety from reaching their customers.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. The picture in question is no-way the owners inexperience of fitting said item it is due to shoddy craftsmanship


----------



## PolarSkye (7 December 2013)

lula said:



			Hold the phone.. these pieces of *cheap* horse shaped stretchy fleece cost HOW much...£200 quid???
		
Click to expand...

If that's true, they're clearly not cheap .

P

P.S.  Oh my goodness, try 250 quid plus!

http://www.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk/...t&product=equine-onesie-s-the-ultimate-onesie


----------



## Alexdaw (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			11am.... Still nothing. Two messages one off Alix who's easily sorted because it's not even old and another off someone who's worries on response to this rubbish. Both happily chatting and will be sorted because it's total misunderstanding from this utter load of rubbish.....

So still I ask where are all these unhappy people.

I'll keep asking
Message me at:-
Pay shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk

Still looking convincing that you have nothing to go on!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, 

Was this directed at me ? Alix (Alex). 

I didn't get an email apart from one 30 mins ago replied to you. 

Isit mine that is easily sorted? It's new? What's new ? The order? I paid on the 13th estimated delivery 10days.

thanks for the reply tho Jess. 

Alex


----------



## cross (7 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Do they have issues though because I'm awaiting these apparent people and no..... No messages what so ever.

It would appear they are figure of the instigators imagination or even better people she's hounded enough with her rubbish that they've got involved.


Where are you unhappy people?
I've been waiting all night.... No in fact I've been waiting since this rubbish started.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly oh Company Director, this is not rubbish, this is very true. I ordered and paid via paypal a onsie from you on the 14th September 2013. Like so many others I experienced the experienced the same excuses of moving offices, horses sick and then nothing. It was not until a very concerted effort on my part, as not only do I know company law, but I also know consumer rights, that I eventually got a refund from you on the 14th November 2013. You may like to think that the issue is now "dealt" with, but I believe no one else should have to go through what I did to actually get my money back. Below is my correspondence with your organisation -  it will be for others to make their own minds up as to the business practices of your company. 

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 15 September 2013 
To:  Client

Thank you ever so much for your order, the third working day dispatch will be Wednesday afternoon. We may find it hard to get the dark hearts in for then however we do have a smashing black star available if this would be ok? If not we will do our very best to get the hearts and keep you informed if it's in stock with our suppliers.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 16 September 2013 
To: client

 Thank you ever so much for getting back, apologies for my delay we are moving premises and things are very hectic so a few delays in reply. Will make sure your orders our ASAP as promised by postage,

From: Client
To: pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk
Date: Thu, 17 Oct 2013 
 I am now very bored of emailing you to chase up my order which I placed in mid Sept. In your email of the 16th Sept, you stated that the item would be dispatch on that Wed. When I emailed you last week, you responded that you would be sorting this out. I have not heard from you since, and I am still awaiting my order  for which I have paid and indeed I paid for express delivery.
 If I do not hear from you by close of play this evening either confirming that my order will be with me at the latest Monday or that my funds have been returned, I will have no choice but to take action to recover the monies, as at present this is fraud   I have paid for an item in good faith and I have not received it. I will also have to inform your local trading standards office and the social media sites of this fact. 


On 25 Oct 2013, at 17:19,
 client wrote:

Jo as I have yet again hear nothing from you despite calling and emailing, please take this email as official notification that I require my funds to be re-paid under the trades description act, as you have taken my money and not produced the goods. Also be advised that I will be phoning one of the senior editors at xx  as they be interested in a story such as this, particularly bearing in mind the amount of press inches they have given to you. I will also be advising payapl and your local trading standars who take matters such a fraud which this is very seriously. I will also be issuing a small claims procedure against you and I have requested from companies house your last trading years accounts. I will then inform the social networks of what I find. I have given you every chance and this young lady is not the way to grow a business and you need to learn that if you take funds off people who pay you in good faith and then FAIL to supply the product  there will only be one direction that you will head and that is to the bankruptcy court.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 26 October 2013 01:04
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again

Good evening,
Know one including myself has been available, a onesie has been prepared for Monday and will be with you tuesday. 
 Jo

On 14 Nov 2013, , 
client wrote:
Good evening girls, as I have not heard anything from my last FB message to you, but have seen that you have closed down my link to you, I write in this format, so along with all other formats I can have it documented and logged, that as I have not received my funds back, be advised that tomorrow I will have to contact your local trading standards, I will of course have to share this statement of fact as and when I have done it with the on-line equestrian community. You may also be interested in the following link http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/129495 I await to hear from you regarding my funds.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 14 November 2013 20:58
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again
 By 'girls' I take it you are trying to belittle the two ladies who own this company as they are younger than most company owners. I am however not either of the company directors, but will be the one to refund your order. Thank you for the link, I'm taking it you are referring to the thread back in 2012, these complaints where when the company closed for a month whilst the company directors had two of there homebred horses put to sleep. All situations were refunded or items sent, but thank you for bringing that back up.

On 14 Nov 2013, at 21:01, 
client wrote:
You have 12 hours to refund via paypal (as you are obviously on-line now, you can do it straight away, before we go to court) trading standards and the national press. Also see link http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?640746-Shwmae-Products-Ltd/page3 I think this is not a new problem.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 14 November 2013 21:34
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again
Your money has already been refunded in full back to your account, thanks for reminding me though.


Below is some of the FB correspondence
25th Oct 2013
Shwmae Horsewear

Morning.... Confused...
25th Oct 2013
client
Am not sure what you are confused about. I think it is fairly obvious you have my money which you got in September and I don't have your product.

Shwmae Horsewear
To be honest if you wish to slander the company maybe we should keep the money for damages.... We are able to do that also. I'm not going to argue with you. Do you wish us to send the product and no more rude messages or shall we not persist to message and await an email and block?

Client
Thank you at last for bothering to contact me. You should be aware of what the legal definition of slander and liable are before you make silly threats for your info to follow is the definition
I am allowed to say anything about your company as long as it is true, and can be proven to be true. Libellous statements are untruths that are harmful bringing the people or their business into ridicule, hatred, scorn or contempt. As you well know what i have said is true you have my money, I have no product and I have the entire log for you or anyone else to read.  Ive pasted the whole legal definition below. In answer to your question, I have now lost so much faith in your organisation that I just wish for a return of my funds through Paypal - today. You have my details. 

From Client
I am awaiting your reply - are you going to return my funds by pay-pal today? And don't worry about blocking my email, the magistrates courts wont be interested in that.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 December 2013)

cross said:



			Sadly oh Company Director, this is not rubbish, this is very true. I ordered and paid via paypal a onsie from you on the 14th September 2013. Like so many others I experienced the experienced the same excuses of moving offices, horses sick and then nothing. It was not until a very concerted effort on my part, as not only do I know company law, but I also know consumer rights, that I eventually got a refund from you on the 14th November 2013. You may like to think that the issue is now "dealt" with, but I believe no one else should have to go through what I did to actually get my money back. Below is my correspondence with your organisation -  it will be for others to make their own minds up as to the business practices of your company. 

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 15 September 2013 
To:  Client

Thank you ever so much for your order, the third working day dispatch will be Wednesday afternoon. We may find it hard to get the dark hearts in for then however we do have a smashing black star available if this would be ok? If not we will do our very best to get the hearts and keep you informed if it's in stock with our suppliers.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 16 September 2013 
To: client

 Thank you ever so much for getting back, apologies for my delay we are moving premises and things are very hectic so a few delays in reply. Will make sure your orders our ASAP as promised by postage,

From: Client
To: pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk
Date: Thu, 17 Oct 2013 
 I am now very bored of emailing you to chase up my order which I placed in mid Sept. In your email of the 16th Sept, you stated that the item would be dispatch on that Wed. When I emailed you last week, you responded that you would be sorting this out. I have not heard from you since, and I am still awaiting my order &#8211; for which I have paid and indeed I paid for express delivery.
 If I do not hear from you by close of play this evening either confirming that my order will be with me at the latest Monday or that my funds have been returned, I will have no choice but to take action to recover the monies, as at present this is fraud  &#8211; I have paid for an item in good faith and I have not received it. I will also have to inform your local trading standards office and the social media sites of this fact. 


On 25 Oct 2013, at 17:19,
 client wrote:

Jo as I have yet again hear nothing from you despite calling and emailing, please take this email as official notification that I require my funds to be re-paid under the trades description act, as you have taken my money and not produced the goods. Also be advised that I will be phoning one of the senior editors at xx  as they be interested in a story such as this, particularly bearing in mind the amount of press inches they have given to you. I will also be advising payapl and your local trading standars who take matters such a fraud which this is very seriously. I will also be issuing a small claims procedure against you and I have requested from companies house your last trading years accounts. I will then inform the social networks of what I find. I have given you every chance and this young lady is not the way to grow a business and you need to learn that if you take funds off people who pay you in good faith and then FAIL to supply the product &#8211; there will only be one direction that you will head and that is to the bankruptcy court.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 26 October 2013 01:04
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again

Good evening,
Know one including myself has been available, a onesie has been prepared for Monday and will be with you tuesday. 
 Jo

On 14 Nov 2013, , 
client wrote:
Good evening girls, as I have not heard anything from my last FB message to you, but have seen that you have closed down my link to you, I write in this format, so along with all other formats I can have it documented and logged, that as I have not received my funds back, be advised that tomorrow I will have to contact your local trading standards, I will of course have to share this statement of fact as and when I have done it with the on-line equestrian community. You may also be interested in the following link http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/129495 I await to hear from you regarding my funds.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 14 November 2013 20:58
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again
 By 'girls' I take it you are trying to belittle the two ladies who own this company as they are younger than most company owners. I am however not either of the company directors, but will be the one to refund your order. Thank you for the link, I'm taking it you are referring to the thread back in 2012, these complaints where when the company closed for a month whilst the company directors had two of there homebred horses put to sleep. All situations were refunded or items sent, but thank you for bringing that back up.

On 14 Nov 2013, at 21:01, 
client wrote:
You have 12 hours to refund via paypal (as you are obviously on-line now, you can do it straight away, before we go to court) trading standards and the national press. Also see link http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?640746-Shwmae-Products-Ltd/page3 I think this is not a new problem.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 14 November 2013 21:34
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again
Your money has already been refunded in full back to your account, thanks for reminding me though.


Below is some of the FB correspondence
25th Oct 2013
Shwmae Horsewear

Morning.... Confused...
25th Oct 2013
client
Am not sure what you are confused about. I think it is fairly obvious you have my money which you got in September and I don't have your product.

Shwmae Horsewear
To be honest if you wish to slander the company maybe we should keep the money for damages.... We are able to do that also. I'm not going to argue with you. Do you wish us to send the product and no more rude messages or shall we not persist to message and await an email and block?

Client
Thank you at last for bothering to contact me. You should be aware of what the legal definition of slander and liable are before you make silly threats for your info to follow is the definition
I am allowed to say anything about your company as long as it is true, and can be proven to be true. Libellous statements are &#8220;untruths&#8221; that are harmful bringing the people or their business into &#8220;ridicule, hatred, scorn or contempt&#8221;. As you well know what i have said is true you have my money, I have no product and I have the entire log for you or anyone else to read.  I&#8217;ve pasted the whole legal definition below. In answer to your question, I have now lost so much faith in your organisation that I just wish for a return of my funds through Paypal - today. You have my details. 

From Client
I am awaiting your reply - are you going to return my funds by pay-pal today? And don't worry about blocking my email, the magistrates courts wont be interested in that.
		
Click to expand...

Wow!

P


----------



## lisa_dundee (7 December 2013)

Absolute utter disgrace!


----------



## cross (7 December 2013)

who me or them?!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 December 2013)

cross said:



			who me or them?!
		
Click to expand...

Them.

P


----------



## lisa_dundee (7 December 2013)

cross said:



			who me or them?!
		
Click to expand...

Them! We used one of their suppliers who didn't even like dealing with them, said they always bought the cheaper fleece and were obnoxious to the reps and to generally do business with, it says something when even the suppliers don't like doing business with them!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			Them! We used one of their suppliers who didn't even like dealing with them, said they always bought the cheaper fleece and were obnoxious to the reps and to generally do business with, it says something when even the suppliers don't like doing business with them!
		
Click to expand...

Again . . . wow!

P


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

cross said:



			Shwmae Horsewear
To be honest if you wish to slander the company maybe we should keep the money for damages.... We are able to do that also.
		
Click to expand...

Somehow I don't think they can do that unless I'm mistakenly wrong


----------



## cross (7 December 2013)

I  have never been on a "forum" in my life. But I have been so angry at their behaviour and I just would so hate others to go through what I have been through. I also hate the fact that they say it is because they are young that they are getting the bad press. It is not the case. Look at the most successful entrepreneurs of all time, and they all started their business lives early - as I did many years back at the age of 17. The way to grow a business is to look after your customers. If things go wrong, hold your hands up, and at all times be polite and charming, that old expression "the customer is always right" is old for a reason - it works....


----------



## PolarSkye (7 December 2013)

cross said:



			Shwmae Horsewear
To be honest if you wish to slander the company maybe we should keep the money for damages.... We are able to do that also. I'm not going to argue with you. Do you wish us to send the product and no more rude messages or shall we not persist to message and await an email and block?
		
Click to expand...

Customer service?  Bullying?  Threats?  Sigh.

P


----------



## Patterdale (7 December 2013)

.....wow. 

Wonder if that will get a reply? I mean, how much more evidence do they really need that THEY are the ones in the wrong!?
Or is cross also 'making up rubbish,' 'bullying,' and 'lying'?


----------



## cross (7 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Somehow I do think they can do that unless I'm mistakenly wrong
		
Click to expand...

No they can't and below is the legal definition:

libel 1) n. to publish in print (including pictures), writing or broadcast through radio, television or film, an untruth about another which will do harm to that person or his/her reputation, by tending to bring the target into ridicule, hatred, scorn or contempt of others. Libel is the written or broadcast form of defamation, distinguished from slander which is oral defamation. It is a tort (civil wrong) making the person or entity (like a newspaper, magazine or political organization) open to a lawsuit for damages by the person who can prove the statement about him/her was a lie. Publication need only be to one person, but it must be a statement which claims to be fact, and is not clearly identified as an opinion. While it is sometimes said that the person making the libelous statement must have been intentional and malicious, actually it need only be obvious that the statement would do harm and is untrue. Proof of malice, however, does allow a party defamed to sue for "general damages" for damage to reputation, while an inadvertent libel limits the damages to actual harm (such as loss of business) called "special damages." "Libel per se" involves statements so vicious that malice is assumed and does not require a proof of intent to get an award of general damages. Libel against the reputation of a person who has died will allow surviving members of the family to bring an action for damages. Most states provide for a party defamed by a periodical to demand a published retraction. If the correction is made, then there is no right to file a lawsuit. Governmental bodies are supposedly immune for actions for libel on the basis that there could be no intent by a non-personal entity, and further, public records are exempt from claims of libel. However, there is at least one known case in which there was a financial settlement as well as a published correction when a state government newsletter incorrectly stated that a dentist had been disciplined for illegal conduct. The rules covering libel against a "public figure" (particularly a political or governmental person) are special, based on U. S. Supreme Court decisions. The key is that to uphold the right to express opinions or fair comment on public figures, the libel must be malicious to constitute grounds for a lawsuit for damages. Minor errors in reporting are not libel, such as saying Mrs. Jones was 55 when she was only 48, or getting an address or title incorrect. 2) v. to broadcast or publish a written defamatory statement.


----------



## charlie76 (7 December 2013)

cross said:



			Sadly oh Company Director, this is not rubbish, this is very true. I ordered and paid via paypal a onsie from you on the 14th September 2013. Like so many others I experienced the experienced the same excuses of moving offices, horses sick and then nothing. It was not until a very concerted effort on my part, as not only do I know company law, but I also know consumer rights, that I eventually got a refund from you on the 14th November 2013. You may like to think that the issue is now "dealt" with, but I believe no one else should have to go through what I did to actually get my money back. Below is my correspondence with your organisation -  it will be for others to make their own minds up as to the business practices of your company. 

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 15 September 2013 
To:  Client

Thank you ever so much for your order, the third working day dispatch will be Wednesday afternoon. We may find it hard to get the dark hearts in for then however we do have a smashing black star available if this would be ok? If not we will do our very best to get the hearts and keep you informed if it's in stock with our suppliers.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 16 September 2013 
To: client

 Thank you ever so much for getting back, apologies for my delay we are moving premises and things are very hectic so a few delays in reply. Will make sure your orders our ASAP as promised by postage,

From: Client
To: pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk
Date: Thu, 17 Oct 2013 
 I am now very bored of emailing you to chase up my order which I placed in mid Sept. In your email of the 16th Sept, you stated that the item would be dispatch on that Wed. When I emailed you last week, you responded that you would be sorting this out. I have not heard from you since, and I am still awaiting my order  for which I have paid and indeed I paid for express delivery.
 If I do not hear from you by close of play this evening either confirming that my order will be with me at the latest Monday or that my funds have been returned, I will have no choice but to take action to recover the monies, as at present this is fraud   I have paid for an item in good faith and I have not received it. I will also have to inform your local trading standards office and the social media sites of this fact. 


On 25 Oct 2013, at 17:19,
 client wrote:

Jo as I have yet again hear nothing from you despite calling and emailing, please take this email as official notification that I require my funds to be re-paid under the trades description act, as you have taken my money and not produced the goods. Also be advised that I will be phoning one of the senior editors at xx  as they be interested in a story such as this, particularly bearing in mind the amount of press inches they have given to you. I will also be advising payapl and your local trading standars who take matters such a fraud which this is very seriously. I will also be issuing a small claims procedure against you and I have requested from companies house your last trading years accounts. I will then inform the social networks of what I find. I have given you every chance and this young lady is not the way to grow a business and you need to learn that if you take funds off people who pay you in good faith and then FAIL to supply the product  there will only be one direction that you will head and that is to the bankruptcy court.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 26 October 2013 01:04
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again

Good evening,
Know one including myself has been available, a onesie has been prepared for Monday and will be with you tuesday. 
 Jo

On 14 Nov 2013, , 
client wrote:
Good evening girls, as I have not heard anything from my last FB message to you, but have seen that you have closed down my link to you, I write in this format, so along with all other formats I can have it documented and logged, that as I have not received my funds back, be advised that tomorrow I will have to contact your local trading standards, I will of course have to share this statement of fact as and when I have done it with the on-line equestrian community. You may also be interested in the following link http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/129495 I await to hear from you regarding my funds.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 14 November 2013 20:58
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again
 By 'girls' I take it you are trying to belittle the two ladies who own this company as they are younger than most company owners. I am however not either of the company directors, but will be the one to refund your order. Thank you for the link, I'm taking it you are referring to the thread back in 2012, these complaints where when the company closed for a month whilst the company directors had two of there homebred horses put to sleep. All situations were refunded or items sent, but thank you for bringing that back up.

On 14 Nov 2013, at 21:01, 
client wrote:
You have 12 hours to refund via paypal (as you are obviously on-line now, you can do it straight away, before we go to court) trading standards and the national press. Also see link http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?640746-Shwmae-Products-Ltd/page3 I think this is not a new problem.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 14 November 2013 21:34
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again
Your money has already been refunded in full back to your account, thanks for reminding me though.


Below is some of the FB correspondence
25th Oct 2013
Shwmae Horsewear

Morning.... Confused...
25th Oct 2013
client
Am not sure what you are confused about. I think it is fairly obvious you have my money which you got in September and I don't have your product.

Shwmae Horsewear
To be honest if you wish to slander the company maybe we should keep the money for damages.... We are able to do that also. I'm not going to argue with you. Do you wish us to send the product and no more rude messages or shall we not persist to message and await an email and block?

Client
Thank you at last for bothering to contact me. You should be aware of what the legal definition of slander and liable are before you make silly threats for your info to follow is the definition
I am allowed to say anything about your company as long as it is true, and can be proven to be true. Libellous statements are untruths that are harmful bringing the people or their business into ridicule, hatred, scorn or contempt. As you well know what i have said is true you have my money, I have no product and I have the entire log for you or anyone else to read.  Ive pasted the whole legal definition below. In answer to your question, I have now lost so much faith in your organisation that I just wish for a return of my funds through Paypal - today. You have my details. 

From Client
I am awaiting your reply - are you going to return my funds by pay-pal today? And don't worry about blocking my email, the magistrates courts wont be interested in that.
		
Click to expand...

  Unbelievable, although we fully expect to be told that you never emailed them and this is all made up!


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

cross said:



			No they can't and below is the legal definition:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry typing error was suppose to say don't. Have corrected


----------



## cross (7 December 2013)

charlie76 said:



			Unbelievable, although we fully expect to be told that you never emailed them and this is all made up!
		
Click to expand...

They would have fun in trying to explain why, particularly when the Trading Standards Office has a full print out of all of these emails, dated, timed and confirmed by our main server log....


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

charlie76 said:



			Unbelievable, although we fully expect to be told that you never emailed them and this is all made up!
		
Click to expand...

Cause they never receive emails with complaints only emails with happy customers
lol


----------



## charlie76 (7 December 2013)

cross said:



			They would have fun in trying to explain why, particularly when the Trading Standards Office has a full print out of all of these emails, dated, timed and confirmed by our main server log....
		
Click to expand...


Well done you, I have never ordered or know anyone that has ordered from this company but reading this and their replies makes my blood boil. I can't believe any company wpou,d want to have their name tarnished in this way.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 December 2013)

For the record, I don't want this company to fail . . . I just want them to provide at least basic customer service . . . I will acknowledge that it's hard to run a business in the current economy - particularly when you are young and (relatively) inexperienced (that's not a criticism, it's a fact).  However, it makes me really sad to see two young people floundering in this way and refusing to see the wood for the trees.  

I so hope they take some of the advice offered on this thread and get some real counselling on marketing and customer service (I am a very experienced marketeer - but no, I am not offering my services).  

It's not just the way they treat customers - I have taken a look at the website and it needs some serious work . . . it doesn't present a professional image and, honestly, would put me off from buying.  

There obviously are happy customers . . . and there clearly is a market for their product(s) or there wouldn't be competition . . . but the way they communicate with (some) customers (and FWIW potential customers) is beyond poor.   This thread alone has been particularly unedifying . . . and I was saddened to see that there is a similar thread on another horsey site - that speaks volumes.  Bad press like this - particularly when it can be so easily picked up on a search engine - is truly damaging to a fledgling business.   

Please - SMF - if you're reading this post - instead of being defensive (which is natural but very counterproductive) - take a moment to be objective and think about the damage your attitude is doing to your business.  Even if all these people are simply being vindictive and are slagging you off for fun (and I am prepared to bet that most of them aren't) - fighting with them on a public forum ultimately puts you in the shade, not them.  

I highly recommend that you focus on what's important . . . your business . . . and that means providing customers with what they ordered, when you said they would receive it . . . and that's not a dig - it's a genuine piece of advice.  What isn't important to your business - ironically, as these words are appearing here - is what's said or written here.  Put your money where your mouth is . . . spend more time making goods and shipping them on time (or at least setting realistic expectations for arrival of said goods), and less time digging yourself a great big hole.

I don't want to see you fail . . . really, I don't . . . but you're not doing yourself any favours.

P


----------



## cross (7 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			For the record, I don't want this company to fail . . . I just want them to provide at least basic customer service . . . I will acknowledge that it's hard to run a business in the current economy - particularly when you are young and (relatively) inexperienced (that's not a criticism, it's a fact).  However, it makes me really sad to see two young people floundering in this way and refusing to see the wood for the trees.  

I so hope they take some of the advice offered on this thread and get some real counselling on marketing and customer service (I am a very experienced marketeer - but no, I am not offering my services).  

It's not just the way they treat customers - I have taken a look at the website and it needs some serious work . . . it doesn't present a professional image and, honestly, would put me off from buying.  

There obviously are happy customers . . . and there clearly is a market for their product(s) or there wouldn't be competition . . . but the way they communicate with (some) customers (and FWIW potential customers) is beyond poor.   This thread alone has been particularly unedifying . . . and I was saddened to see that there is a similar thread on another horsey site - that speaks volumes.  Bad press like this - particularly when it can be so easily picked up on a search engine - is truly damaging to a fledgling business.   

Please - SMF - if you're reading this post - instead of being defensive (which is natural but very counterproductive) - take a moment to be objective and think about the damage your attitude is doing to your business.  Even if all these people are simply being vindictive and are slagging you off for fun (and I am prepared to bet that most of them aren't) - fighting with them on a public forum ultimately puts you in the shade, not them.  

I highly recommend that you focus on what's important . . . your business . . . and that means providing customers with what they ordered, when you said they would receive it . . . and that's not a dig - it's a genuine piece of advice.  What isn't important to your business - ironically, as these words are appearing here - is what's said or written here.  Put your money where your mouth is . . . spend more time making goods and shipping them on time (or at least setting realistic expectations for arrival of said goods), and less time digging yourself a great big hole.

I don't want to see you fail . . . really, I don't . . . but you're not doing yourself any favours.

P
		
Click to expand...

Very well said. And agree totaly. Many of us started business from scratch thus we are experienced marketeers. So please Directors take the advice on board. We all want to see you make a go of your company, but if you hit out in such an unprofessional manner, it will, as you have learned, come back and bite. Your product obviously has a market, or so many of us would not have tried to purchase. It is just your customer service and or dispatch systems that has let you down. For my part, I wish you every success for the future.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

Just looked on their page and they post so many happy customer posts. Also got a picture of a horse being lunged in a onsie. How can a horse move freely on the lunge in a onsie. It beggars belief.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 December 2013)

Speechless ! *Cross *Thanks for posting the correspondence, having seen old threads on other forums about this company, I didn't think anything they did could shock me anymore but crikey, they've hit a new low.

Are they always rude to customers who annoy them by actually wanting the goods they've paid for ?


----------



## Corner Mad House (7 December 2013)

I have received communication from Shwmae via email tonight.  I have never denied that the item was used for one night although recently Shwmae have claimed I used it for 3 weeks which is a bit on the impossible side as it was only in my possession for approx. 6 days.  Anyway ... I thought I would share part the Shwmae response to me with you as it is so charming.

"Good evening,

It would appear you vicious and bully attitude follows into your emails as well when your strop like a child if you don't get what you want.

You used the items we have proof and we offered to alter when we didn't think it would damage the product.

Bullies are nothing but people who's brains didn't develop properly according to statistics.... Your bullish behaviour is something I expect from a child of four."

ps I only stated truthful facts in my email to them


----------



## suestowford (7 December 2013)

It appears that this company's motto is 'the best form of defence is attack'.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

Oh very professional Jessica. Showing your true colours and your age. Also if customer had item for 6 days it couldn't possibly been used for 3 weeks. 3 weeks is 21 days


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			I have received communication from Shwmae via email tonight.  I have never denied that the item was used for one night although recently Shwmae have claimed I used it for 3 weeks which is a bit on the impossible side as it was only in my possession for approx. 6 days.  Anyway ... I thought I would share part the Shwmae response to me with you as it is so charming.

"Good evening,

It would appear you vicious and bully attitude follows into your emails as well when your strop like a child if you don't get what you want.

You used the items we have proof and we offered to alter when we didn't think it would damage the product.

Bullies are nothing but people who's brains didn't develop properly according to statistics.... Your bullish behaviour is something I expect from a child of four."

ps I only stated truthful facts in my email to them
		
Click to expand...

Blooming heck. 

Just did a quick google search and people have been complaining about them ever since they started the business.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/175755/shwmae-products

This is a recent thread (November 2013) again with unhappy customers, and threats by the company, surprise, surprise


----------



## andy4556 (7 December 2013)

im haven the same problems with this shocking so called buisness taken my money and now no items, but this has been very informative to read thanks


----------



## andy4556 (7 December 2013)

i have the same thing in my inbox saying im a liar ect but infact only the 100% truth has been told so i ave kept all my lovely messages off this company for future reference  absolutley disgusting


----------



## Alexdaw (7 December 2013)

Alexdaw said:



			Hi, 

Was this directed at me ? Alix (Alex). 

I didn't get an email apart from one 30 mins ago replied to you. 

Isit mine that is easily sorted? It's new? What's new ? The order? I paid on the 13th estimated delivery 10days.

thanks for the reply tho Jess. 

Alex
		
Click to expand...


update : got a nice response from Jess. Hopefully she will resolve this Monday and then I can stop worrying. Will keep this thread updated until my issues are fully resolved and I have my money and my goods ... 

Alex




Hi, 

Have you got my images of the messages? 

I am not being nasty but this has been the worst online shopping experience I have ever experienced. 

I want my order to match my emails on Facebook. If my order doesn't match - then don't send it. 

We ordered four onesies in stars and 1 in purple sheep. 

Both exercise sheets are sheep. I Don't want them in stars. Please confirm the order before it's shipped.

I have waited since the 13th November for my order. I want a full refund or my order exactly as I requested. 

Please can you confirm it won't be shipped incorrectly. 

Can't you call me? It's much easier?

Thanks 
Alex 


Sent from my iPhone

> On 7 Dec 2013, at 21:16, "Shwmae Products Payments" <Pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk> wrote:
> 
> I've rang through to the person who you went through and they have told me under no circumstances did they say we ever had a purple frog and they didn't offer red star, they say the one exercise sheet was a star sheet and they are sending me the copy of the messages Monday to make sure I can see where the order was taken.
> 
> If it comes back they offered purple frog and red sheep I'll take it up with them and refund the items but they are extremely sure they've never even made you believe there could be a purple sheep or a red sheep available.
> 
> Jess


----------



## miss_c (7 December 2013)

Alexdaw said:



			Hi, 

Have you got my images of the messages? 

I am not being nasty but this has been the worst online shopping experience I have ever experienced. 

I want my order to match my emails on Facebook. If my order doesn't match - then don't send it. 

We ordered four onesies in stars and 1 in purple sheep. 

Both exercise sheets are sheep. I Don't want them in stars. Please confirm the order before it's shipped.

I have waited since the 13th November for my order. I want a full refund or my order exactly as I requested. 

Please can you confirm it won't be shipped incorrectly. 

Can't you call me? It's much easier?

Thanks 
Alex 


Sent from my iPhone

> On 7 Dec 2013, at 21:16, "Shwmae Products Payments" <Pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk> wrote:
> 
> I've rang through to the person who you went through and they have told me under no circumstances did they say we ever had a purple frog and they didn't offer red star, they say the one exercise sheet was a star sheet and they are sending me the copy of the messages Monday to make sure I can see where the order was taken.
> 
> If it comes back they offered purple frog and red sheep I'll take it up with them and refund the items but they are extremely sure they've never even made you believe there could be a purple sheep or a red sheep available.
> 
> Jess
		
Click to expand...

The way I read this, you are being accused of lying about what you ordered... What happened to 'the customer is always right'?  Where have you asked about purple frogs in your email?  I'm being thick and can't see it.

Absolutely appalling customer service.


----------



## joeanne (7 December 2013)

Two little pieces of advice for you Jessica
1) Learn to spell properly......Not one single email/message/post from you makes the slightest bit of sense.
2) Refund your long suffering customers and cease trading until you have a grasp on customer service and how to properly run a business.

Had I not already been aware of your name, having read the dross you have posted here NOTHING would convince me to every buy a single item from you.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

I can't see the word frog either unless my eyesight is failing me


----------



## Mrs B (7 December 2013)

How come two young adults seem to have an attitude which stinks so badly? Even if I played Devil's advocate and said there are two sides to every story, I am staggered by the rudeness, arrogance and aggression from the owners to customers and potential customers. 

And it makes me wonder who they learned it from: who's giving such laughable advice about slander and the police and deciding who does and doesn't get a response/product/refund? And that recording conversations is ok? And obviously telling the youngsters that they're in the right and everyone else is wrong, stirring, bullying, mean, lying etc etc.

Maybe the person who emailed Cross to say they were not one of the owners, but would be the person refunding the money? Which says to me probably a parent ...


----------



## lisa_dundee (7 December 2013)

Their page now just reeks of desperation! Bless I'm actually cringing for them eeeek


----------



## charlie76 (7 December 2013)

It was purple sheep not purple frog, just shows how well they read the order!!


----------



## Dusty85 (7 December 2013)

I too have been blocked from their page, my only crime was posting a link to this discussion- if I was buying an expensive item from a company I would rather someone enlightened me to any problems prior to ordering. I have never ordered anything myself- and can say with certainty I never will. 

The issue I have is that all negative comments on FB are removed and users blocked. All positive, happy feedback is rarely posted by others, but instead comes as a quote by Shwmae themselves, in language and, shall we call it- 'typing style' that is suspiciously similar to their own.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			I too have been blocked from their page, my only crime was posting a link to this discussion- if I was buying an expensive item from a company I would rather someone enlightened me to any problems prior to ordering. I have never ordered anything myself- and can say with certainty I never will. 

The issue I have is that all negative comments on FB are removed and users blocked. All positive, happy feedback is rarely posted by others, but instead comes as a quote by Shwmae themselves, in language and, shall we call it- 'typing style' that is suspiciously similar to their own.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree with this


----------



## Dusty85 (7 December 2013)

Compare Shwmae's FB page to Derby House- they too have quite poor customer service- and lots of unhappy customers posting on their page- no users are blocked, and no comments removed. (I know this as I am one of them) 

The key difference is that DH remain professional about it.


----------



## *hic* (7 December 2013)

I have had comments removed from Derby House as well - the conversation went something along the lines of "please could someone contact me as I am unable to get through by phone" "yes Emma will contact you by 9.30am tomorrow" "It's now 10.30am and I'm still waiting for the call I was to have received by 9.30".


----------



## Dusty85 (7 December 2013)

Oh- well I must say Im disappointed in DH too then! 

Its such an unprofessional thing to do to your customers. *cough cough*


----------



## OldHacker (7 December 2013)

Have a look at the profiles of the allegedly happy customers! Rather too many of them seem to be under the age of 13.
So should not even have a Facebook account!
The police are not interested or involved in this as it a civil matter.
Solicitors are also extremely unlikely to be under any instruction because the cost of legal action for this would be prohibitive! 
However, trading standards,PayPal and Facebook are very interested.
Please, anyone who has encountered a problem with Shwmae can you get in touch with Carmarthen Trading Standards.


----------



## *hic* (7 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Oh- well I must say Im disappointed in DH too then! 

Its such an unprofessional thing to do to your customers. *cough cough*
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to DH they did ring me before the messages were deleted. In fact they deleted the messages after I'd posted a final one to say thank you for calling me back.


----------



## MiniMilton (8 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			Their page now just reeks of desperation! Bless I'm actually cringing for them eeeek
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely cringe. And this thread is painful to read


----------



## paddi22 (8 December 2013)

They really need to get a grip on how to run a business. Making excuses such as 'our two homebred horses had to put down and we were upset' are just crazy. I run a small business and when my mum died I still had to get up the next day and fulfilled work requests. I cancelled new ones coming in for a while and explained I was sorry, but I  wouldn't be able to do them on time. Stuff will always go wrong in your personal life but you need to handle it professionally and not make excuses.


----------



## lula (8 December 2013)

much as i loathe these equine onsies and would rather walk to hell and back than inflict one on my horses, there is obviously a market for these ridiculous products and anyone with a mind to, a few quid behind them and an entrepreneurial sprit , now would be a good time to set up a rival company offering the same product abet in quality materials, well made and fitted and offering excellent customer service run by professionals.

very much doubt shwmea have a patent on the equine onsie.

sounds like a gold mine in the waiting.


----------



## MadBlackLab (8 December 2013)

lula said:



			much as i loathe these equine onsies and would rather walk to hell and back than inflict one on my horses, there is obviously a market for these ridiculous products and anyone with a mind to, a few quid behind them and an entrepreneurial sprit , now would be a good time to set up a rival company offering the same product abet in quality materials, well made and fitted and offering excellent customer service run by professionals.

very much doubt shwmea have a patent on the equine onsie.

sounds like a gold mine in the waiting.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah very true. Would love to do it myself but wouldn't know where to start lol


----------



## lula (8 December 2013)

they have now posted a picture on their facebook page of them lungeing in a full face and body onsie complete with saddle pad and roller over the top.

can just imagine how many of their younger 'happy customers' will now think this is the cutest idea ever and copy it resulting in some very itchy sweaty unhappy ponies.

but the ponies apparently tell their owners they love them so that's ok.


----------



## MadBlackLab (8 December 2013)

lula said:



			they have now posted a picture on their facebook page of them lungeing in a full face and body onsie complete with saddle pad and roller over the top.

can just imagine how many of their younger 'happy customers' will now think this is the cutest idea ever and copy it resulting in some very itchy sweaty unhappy ponies.

but the ponies apparently tell their owners they love them so that's ok.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw that. How can the horse move freely and you said horse will sweat. This could lead to colic in some horse's. It just gets worse. As a 'reputable' business (as owners say they are) they should advise against this and what the risks are


----------



## lisa_dundee (8 December 2013)

lula said:



			much as i loathe these equine onsies and would rather walk to hell and back than inflict one on my horses, there is obviously a market for these ridiculous products and anyone with a mind to, a few quid behind them and an entrepreneurial sprit , now would be a good time to set up a rival company offering the same product abet in quality materials, well made and fitted and offering excellent customer service run by professionals.

very much doubt shwmea have a patent on the equine onsie.

sounds like a gold mine in the waiting.
		
Click to expand...

When we started up and we were making the hoods the most difficult thing is developing the right patterns and and good sizing, we thought about doing the onesies as we knew there was a market for them but after lots and lots of careful consideration we decided there was no way we could effectively make them fit in to general sizes ie small / med / large / cob / pony as you would have to consider length of leg and type of pony / horse and we decided the only way you could make them to fit properly was to do bespoke which just wouldn't be possible with such a high demand and only two machinists and that's why companies like snuggy hoods won't do them because it's too hard to generalise the sizing and pattern. When Shwmae first brought the onesie out we were just thinking of closing as we literally couldn't keep up with the orders and me and my ex partner both said to each other at the time that there was no way Shwmae would be able to make these fit all their customers equines without doing made to measure and we both said this would happen that they would have a lot of complaints and obviously with their already bad customer service that their reputation would just nose dive even further!


----------



## cross (8 December 2013)

Talking of horse welfare, the photo posted on the Companies FB page 8.41 this morning, of a pretty grey pony wearing a onsie, the owners of said pony should be advised by the Company that they need to pull the nearside eye hole up as it is dangerously close to the ponies eye. The alleged quote from happy customer as posted on the Companied FB is to follow 

"We would like to say a huge thank you to the team at Shwmae Products ltd for designing a wonderful outfit, we received our equine onsie which was a birthday gift for our daughter and her pony Sebastian, the suit fits him to perfection from the hood down to the legs it is fantastically made from a re..."


----------



## MadBlackLab (8 December 2013)

Its funnily how all the happy customers put a kiss at end of testimonies. I can ensure I wouldn't put a kiss on a testimonies.

Oh and according to them it was them that lunge the horse in the onesie and horse didn't sweat. Either wasn't worked hard enough or someone telling porkies


----------



## lula (8 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			When we started up and we were making the hoods the most difficult thing is developing the right patterns and and good sizing, we thought about doing the onesies as we knew there was a market for them but after lots and lots of careful consideration we decided there was no way we could effectively make them fit in to general sizes ie small / med / large / cob / pony as you would have to consider length of leg and type of pony / horse and we decided the only way you could make them to fit properly was to do bespoke which just wouldn't be possible with such a high demand and only two machinists and that's why companies like snuggy hoods won't do them because it's too hard to generalise the sizing and pattern. When Shwmae first brought the onesie out we were just thinking of closing as we literally couldn't keep up with the orders and me and my ex partner both said to each other at the time that there was no way Shwmae would be able to make these fit all their customers equines without doing made to measure and we both said this would happen that they would have a lot of complaints and obviously with their already bad customer service that their reputation would just nose dive even further!
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting.
 i can see exactly what you mean as for such a body encasing product to be fitted properly it would have to be bespoke as horses come in all lengths and shapes no matter what they're size and to find one well fitting in a generic 'medium size' would be more luck than judgement.

im assuming Shwmae's key market is the child and pony one for the cutsie factor. (I cant imagine seeing a 4* eventer in the badminton stable block being kept clean for the trot up wearing a star spangled ear encasing onesie next season)

still, people ARE buying these things. would be interesting to see how many customers are happy with the fit on their horse after receiving them (if they eventually do)


----------



## PolarSkye (8 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			Taken advantage of.... Ok polar express you clearly aren't sure of being taken advantage of.

I can post her tracking public if you want and you'll see the date it was sent, but I'm not going to for her privacy and the fact your just a friend. If she's so upset then happily she can come start having a go at me.

Five time a day minimal and you know it! I was myself speaking with her yesterday just confirming things as the deadline for it to arrive on the couriers was then.
		
Click to expand...

Package still not delivered.  Courier company said her phone number was never passed on (despite you saying you had done so).  It took you three weeks plus to give her a tracking number.

I know I said I was done, but I couldn't let this pack of lies go unchallenged.  You take the biscuit - you really do.

Now I'm done.

P

P.S.  Oh, and if she was such a happy customer, why would you tell her that *she* was "pathetic?"


----------



## Corner Mad House (8 December 2013)

lula said:



			That's interesting.
 i can see exactly what you mean as for such a body encasing product to be fitted properly it would have to be bespoke as horses come in all lengths and shapes no matter what they're size and to find one well fitting in a generic 'medium size' would be more luck than judgement.

im assuming Shwmae's key market is the child and pony one for the cutsie factor. (I cant imagine seeing a 4* eventer in the badminton stable block being kept clean for the trot up wearing a star spangled ear encasing onesie next season)

still, people ARE buying these things. would be interesting to see how many customers are happy with the fit on their horse after receiving them (if they eventually do)
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the web site and the ordering on the turnout Onsie you are very limited as to what you can put in.  They said it was better for it to be a bit too long in the body as it would be easy to shorten.  The other options were 'fine built', 'extra deep' 'standard' or 'cob'.  I presume from this they try to get the actual body fit and leg fit.  My girl can only be described as standard as she is not fine, cob or extra deep but a bog standard 15.3 ISH horse.  So obviously their system does not work.  

When they agreed to make the alterations they asked for measurements which I provided.  Might have been better if they had asked for those in the first place and then it might have stood a better chance of fitting.


----------



## Corner Mad House (8 December 2013)

Oh and guess what I have just seen on eBay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item20dc327269
And guess what it was bought but does not fit her horse.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Oh and guess what I have just seen on eBay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item20dc327269
And guess what it was bought but does not fit her horse.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this yesterday, but to be fair we've all bought rugs that ended up not fitting . . . so it's hardly surprising that some of these onesies don't fit (and the clear as mud directions on the website don't help).

However, the issue is not onesies that don't fit - it's how the company deals with a) shipping product in the first place - as in setting realistic expectations with customers about delivery times and sticking to those times; and b) altering said onesies in a timely and professional manner.

While it might be tempting to dig up other examples of "unhappy" customers to add fuel to the flames, I don't believe it is helpful.  If you want to make a difference/get your money back/get the product you paid for, you're better off dealing with what's in front of you.

Sorry if that sounds preachy - just my opinion - feel free to disregard.

P


----------



## lhotse (8 December 2013)

Been following this thread, not had any dealings with said company as I wouldn't put my horse in a onesie but this whole scenario is a complete farce and has been going on for some time by the look of it!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?522053-Shwmae-Products-customers


----------



## PolarSkye (8 December 2013)

lhotse said:



			Been following this thread, not had any dealings with said company as I wouldn't put my horse in a onesie but this whole scenario is a complete farce and has been going on for some time by the look of it!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?522053-Shwmae-Products-customers

Click to expand...

Oh wow . . . this makes me so sad for all those customers . . . 

P


----------



## lula (8 December 2013)

lhotse said:



			Been following this thread, not had any dealings with said company as I wouldn't put my horse in a onesie but this whole scenario is a complete farce and has been going on for some time by the look of it!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?522053-Shwmae-Products-customers

Click to expand...

and there pops up showingmadfilly on that thread as well pretending to me a 'happy customer' 

surely it must break some trading laws when the company director pretends to be a satisfied customer giving false references on their own product?

i can only see lies being told and information surpressed on one side of this farce so far and it isnt the customers.


----------



## onlytheponely (8 December 2013)

Been following this thread, have no dealings with the company. I remembered reading this when I was thinking about ordering from DH as it was such a hefty order.........

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...156-Derby-House-blues&p=11980148#post11980148


----------



## MerrySherryRider (8 December 2013)

lula said:



			and there pops up showingmadfilly on that thread as well pretending to me a 'happy customer' 

surely it must break some trading laws when the company director pretends to be a satisfied customer giving false references on their own product?

i can only see lies being told and information surpressed on one side of this farce so far and it isnt the customers.
		
Click to expand...

How dishonest.


----------



## honetpot (8 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Oh and guess what I have just seen on eBay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item20dc327269
And guess what it was bought but does not fit her horse.
		
Click to expand...

 My daughter is a professional qualified dress designer and seamstress and she doesn't charge £220 for a made to measure dress to your specifications, which include fitting. Perhaps she needs to do real made to measure in the lull before the bridal season starts again.


----------



## Corner Mad House (8 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			I saw this yesterday, but to be fair we've all bought rugs that ended up not fitting . . . so it's hardly surprising that some of these onesies don't fit (and the clear as mud directions on the website don't help).

However, the issue is not onesies that don't fit - it's how the company deals with a) shipping product in the first place - as in setting realistic expectations with customers about delivery times and sticking to those times; and b) altering said onesies in a timely and professional manner.

While it might be tempting to dig up other examples of "unhappy" customers to add fuel to the flames, I don't believe it is helpful.  If you want to make a difference/get your money back/get the product you paid for, you're better off dealing with what's in front of you.

Sorry if that sounds preachy - just my opinion - feel free to disregard.

P
		
Click to expand...

Hm, if they don't fit you send them back don't you?  No point in spending a lot of money on an item that doesn't fit when it arrives.   So it is all part of the problem, mine especially.   

I placed my order with Shwmae 15th July and did not receive until 23 August, nearly 6 weeks, rather longer than they said it would take to deliver.  Then it did not fit properly so they said they would alter it, quote "and there will be no hassle sorting it for you  xx".  Then 2 months later they decide that they wont alter it.

So, that was why I found it interesting that someone was eBaying one because it didn't fit.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Hm, if they don't fit you send them back don't you?  No point in spending a lot of money on an item that doesn't fit when it arrives.   So it is all part of the problem, mine especially.   

I placed my order with Shwmae 15th July and did not receive until 23 August, nearly 6 weeks, rather longer than they said it would take to deliver.  Then it did not fit properly so they said they would alter it, quote "and there will be no hassle sorting it for you  xx".  Then 2 months later they decide that they wont alter it.

So, that was why I found it interesting that someone was eBaying one because it didn't fit.
		
Click to expand...

I see that - and I can see that you have had a massive runaround, but you can't assume that because someone is eBay'ing something - anything - even one of the dreaded Shwmae onesies  - because it doesn't fit that they have had the same runaround.  Perhaps they couldn't be bothered to send it back - perhaps they just didn't like it and saying it doesn't fit is the easiest reason for selling?  

Don't get me wrong - I am as frustrated by Shwmae's shoddy customer service as the next person . . . but I don't think that making assumptions helps the argument . . . but feel free to ignore me .

P


----------



## mil1212 (8 December 2013)

lula said:



			much as i loathe these equine onsies and would rather walk to hell and back than inflict one on my horses, there is obviously a market for these ridiculous products and anyone with a mind to, a few quid behind them and an entrepreneurial sprit , now would be a good time to set up a rival company offering the same product abet in quality materials, well made and fitted and offering excellent customer service run by professionals.

very much doubt shwmea have a patent on the equine onsie.

sounds like a gold mine in the waiting.
		
Click to expand...




MadBlackLab said:



			Yeah very true. Would love to do it myself but wouldn't know where to start lol
		
Click to expand...

There are other equine all in ones avaliable, shwmae did not invent the concept, I had a lycra horse all in one in the 80's. There are other decent companies out there that make these!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 December 2013)

mil1212 said:



			There are other equine all in ones avaliable, shwmae did not invent the concept, I had a lycra horse all in one in the 80's. There are other decent companies out there that make these!!!
		
Click to expand...

Snuggyhoods for starters.  

P


----------



## chris_j (8 December 2013)

I guess the lesson is if you want decent quality & for it to actually turn up go to snuggy hoods!


----------



## Corner Mad House (8 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			I see that - and I can see that you have had a massive runaround, but you can't assume that because someone is eBay'ing something - anything - even one of the dreaded Shwmae onesies  - because it doesn't fit that they have had the same runaround.  Perhaps they couldn't be bothered to send it back - perhaps they just didn't like it and saying it doesn't fit is the easiest reason for selling?  

Don't get me wrong - I am as frustrated by Shwmae's shoddy customer service as the next person . . . but I don't think that making assumptions helps the argument . . . but feel free to ignore me .

P
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I am not jumping to assumptions at all.  The person selling on eBay told me that it took months for the rug to come,  one excuse after another.   It was  decent quality but not the size  ordered,  and although they tried to get a refund it was a nightmare. So put on eBay to try and get some money back . A comment was also made that the customer services was a joke but Shwmae  could have a fabulous business if they looked after customers.  So basically the same old story.


----------



## MadBlackLab (8 December 2013)

lula said:



			and there pops up showingmadfilly on that thread as well pretending to me a 'happy customer' 

surely it must break some trading laws when the company director pretends to be a satisfied customer giving false references on their own product?

i can only see lies being told and information surpressed on one side of this farce so far and it isnt the customers.
		
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			I placed my order with Shwmae 15th July and did not receive until 23 August, nearly 6 weeks, rather longer than they said it would take to deliver.  Then it did not fit properly so they said they would alter it, quote "and there will be no hassle sorting it for you  xx".  Then 2 months later they decide that they wont alter it.
		
Click to expand...

Under Distance Selling Regulations, unless agreed by the customer, the business has 30 days to deliver your goods. Failure to do so means the customer can have a full refund + postage costs. 

I notice that Shwmae's website doesn't have the address of the business on the website, this is reguired under DSR, along with the VAT number. 



.


----------



## Corner Mad House (9 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Under Distance Selling Regulations, unless agreed by the customer, the business has 30 days to deliver your goods. Failure to do so means the customer can have a full refund + postage costs. 

I notice that Shwmae's website doesn't have the address of the business on the website, this is reguired under DSR, along with the VAT number. .
		
Click to expand...

Yes there are an awful lot of things that Shwmae do not comply with.  Its a pity I wasn't so knowledgeable prior to placing the order and starting this hellish nightmare that has now dragged on for 5months and will most probably end up in the Small Claims Court unless Shwmae do a u-turn.

Hopefully Trading Standards will address these issues.  Every time you contact Citizens Advice about the company you are having a problem with they update the file and send it to Trading Standards.


----------



## honetpot (9 December 2013)

I would the advertising Standards authority ASA, they also oversee web content and you can do it online, they can make them amend the website so people actually know where these people are.


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

So is it illegal to not provide your customers the business address on a web page?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			So is it illegal to not provide your customers the business address on a web page?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, in compliance with DSR, a geographical address identifying where the business trades from, must be supplied.


----------



## honetpot (9 December 2013)

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2000/2334/regulation/8/made
Section 8 , subsection 2 c, and probably loads of other stuff.
 At least if other people can be bothered to wade through all this they will be better informed


----------



## cross (9 December 2013)

Oh my, I have just looked at the thread that Lhotsie posted yesterday, Corner Mad House you might be interested in this this was a thread that was posted in March 2012 

"It has come to the attention of Shwmae that customers have been less than satisfied with our 2011 customer service. We sincerely apologise for this and in an attempt 

to correct any wrong doings we will be happy to adjust, alter or replace any less than satisfactory items. Any returning items must be washed before arrival and come with a note

explaining of whome it is owned by. Please also enclose any return details needed and make it very clear what it is wrong with the item. We are very sad to say not all colours could be fully replaced, if this is the case please choose from the below colours a secondary colour of replacement.


Blue tartan, Red&purple tartan, Zebra, Tiger, Leopard



As of 2012 Shwmae will be using pre-made emails to reply to customers in hopes no confusion is caused over the tone of the replies. Any future items bought from Shwmae will come with a 30day return for free adjustment policy. Items which need adjustments after this 30day period will only be charged £5.00 for return postage costs. 


We at Shwmae Products LTD look forward to hearing from you very soon.


Yours sincerely 

Shwmae Products LTD

INTERESTING THE REPLY TO THAT THREAD WAS FROM ONE "Showingmadfilly"  (AKA One of the Shwmae Products Ltd Directors)

"Takes a big person to admit when they are wrong. They have always been top with me sending items that fit well, speaking with respect but most of all if i've ever said to improve something they have listened. Who ever or what ever happened to merit this sort of apology should respect if not forgive them. I don't see how they can do much more than apologise and put their hands up. Offering anyone who is offended to have items replaced or fixed for free is the first time in my years i've seen a company do this. Keep up the good work i'm sure people will see in time it was just a bad period of time."


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 December 2013)

Cross.
I smiled when I saw that, did Showingmadfilly really think no one would realise she was endorsing herself ?

Not the brightest bulb in the box, eh ?


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Yes, in compliance with DSR, a geographical address identifying where the business trades from, must be supplied.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that. Just wanted to confirm



MerrySherryRider said:



			Cross.
I smiled when I saw that, did Showingmadfilly really think no one would realise she was endorsing herself ?

Not the brightest bulb in the box, eh ?
		
Click to expand...

No she not


----------



## lisa_dundee (9 December 2013)

cross said:



			Oh my, I have just looked at the thread that Lhotsie posted yesterday, Corner Mad House you might be interested in this this was a thread that was posted in March 2012 

"It has come to the attention of Shwmae that customers have been less than satisfied with our 2011 customer service. We sincerely apologise for this and in an attempt 

to correct any wrong doings we will be happy to adjust, alter or replace any less than satisfactory items. Any returning items must be washed before arrival and come with a note

explaining of whome it is owned by. Please also enclose any return details needed and make it very clear what it is wrong with the item. We are very sad to say not all colours could be fully replaced, if this is the case please choose from the below colours a secondary colour of replacement.


Blue tartan, Red&purple tartan, Zebra, Tiger, Leopard



As of 2012 Shwmae will be using pre-made emails to reply to customers in hopes no confusion is caused over the tone of the replies. Any future items bought from Shwmae will come with a 30day return for free adjustment policy. Items which need adjustments after this 30day period will only be charged £5.00 for return postage costs. 


We at Shwmae Products LTD look forward to hearing from you very soon.


Yours sincerely 

Shwmae Products LTD

INTERESTING THE REPLY TO THAT THREAD WAS FROM ONE "Showingmadfilly"  (AKA One of the Shwmae Products Ltd Directors)

"Takes a big person to admit when they are wrong. They have always been top with me sending items that fit well, speaking with respect but most of all if i've ever said to improve something they have listened. Who ever or what ever happened to merit this sort of apology should respect if not forgive them. I don't see how they can do much more than apologise and put their hands up. Offering anyone who is offended to have items replaced or fixed for free is the first time in my years i've seen a company do this. Keep up the good work i'm sure people will see in time it was just a bad period of time."
		
Click to expand...

Ohhh another cringe moment, really to be a good liar you have to have a good memory, how utterly embarrassing! And takes away any tiny last shred of credibility the company had!


----------



## Corner Mad House (9 December 2013)

cross said:



			Oh my, I have just looked at the thread that Lhotsie posted yesterday, Corner Mad House you might be interested in this this was a thread that was posted in March 2012 

"It has come to the attention of Shwmae that customers have been less than satisfied with our 2011 customer service. We sincerely apologise for this and in an attempt 

to correct any wrong doings we will be happy to adjust, alter or replace any less than satisfactory items. Any returning items must be washed before arrival and come with a note

explaining of whome it is owned by. Please also enclose any return details needed and make it very clear what it is wrong with the item. 
"
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did see that thanks Cross.  Got it printed as well.  All helpful evidence isn't it.


----------



## cross (9 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Yes I did see that thanks Cross.  Got it printed as well.  All helpful evidence isn't it.
		
Click to expand...

I do so hope that you get your money back from Shwame Products Ltd. I am sure that the Citizens Advice People will have advised you that you need to put your complaint in writing to the company. This can be awkward to do with this company as they do not put their address on their website or FB page, but their last years accounts along with their current registered address can be found at http://companycheck.co.uk/company/07815626 

I also believe, if you have not already done it, that you have to write at least two letters to the company with your complaint before you can lodge a small claims against them.


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

I believe the address on company house maybe wrong. On their facebook page they are advertising livery at their yard in Herefordshire. Be a long trek from Carmarthen, Dyfed to Herefordshire to do the horses


----------



## cross (9 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			I believe the address on company house maybe wrong. On their facebook page they are advertising livery at their yard in Herefordshire. Be a long trek from Carmarthen, Dyfed to Herefordshire to do the horses
		
Click to expand...

Remember the old expression "smoke and mirrors." But from a point of Law, any correspondence should be directed to the registered company address. It is the job of the Officers of the company to ensure that their legal obligations in relation to their registered address is kept up to date. Should they fail to advise companies house of any change that is a breach of company law in its own right. The plaintiff/s can not be held responsible if their correspondence does not get to the intended Officers of the company, if as said above the Officers of said company have failed to comply with the correct legislative requirements...


----------



## Corner Mad House (9 December 2013)

cross said:



			Remember the old expression "smoke and mirrors." But from a point of Law, any correspondence should be directed to the registered company address. It is the job of the Officers of the company to ensure that their legal obligations in relation to their registered address is kept up to date. Should they fail to advise companies house of any change that is a breach of company law in its own right. The plaintiff/s can not be held responsible if their correspondence does not get to the intended Officers of the company, if as said above the Officers of said company have failed to comply with the correct legislative requirements...
		
Click to expand...

The Registered address is easily found if you Google.  It is the Dyfed address, as of Sept this year.


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			The Registered address is easily found if you Google.  It is the Dyfed address, as of Sept this year.
		
Click to expand...

Oh so on their page they advertising clinic's and liveries at Herefordshire. Oh I'm so confused


----------



## Corner Mad House (9 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Oh so on their page they advertising clinic's and liveries at Herefordshire. Oh I'm so confused
		
Click to expand...

Join the club!

http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/shwmae-products


----------



## MadBlackLab (9 December 2013)

deleted


----------



## OldNag (9 December 2013)

Registered Address can be different from their office address... sometimes people use eg their accountants' address as the registered address.  Maybe this is the case?


----------



## cross (9 December 2013)

COldNag said:



			Registered Address can be different from their office address... sometimes people use eg their accountants' address as the registered address.  Maybe this is the case?
		
Click to expand...

You are totally correct, many companies use their accountants, lawyers address as their registered address, however it makes no difference as to the companies actual physical location, however it is to the "registered address" that any dispute correspondence should be addressed to. This is even more important when an organisation displays no "trading" address on any of their marketing mediums. I hope this helps clarify the situation. Also I apologise, the link I put above for their last years trading accounts was incorrect, that was the year before, for the latest accounts filed with Companies house see the link that Corner At Mad House put above.


----------



## Alexdaw (10 December 2013)

Well quick update... As promised by Jess this would be resolved today and I would get tracking... 

Well to no surprise I'm left disappointed again. Cut off from the telephone lines, ignored on my emails. 

What a wonderful service shwmae provide. Spoken to trading standards. If shwmae they think are going to leave me  £500 out of pocket they need to re-think. I would never call a company , as all company's make errors but this is an absolute joke! 

I hope someone important picks up on these comments and does something to prevent you treating customers they way you are .

May I advise no one to trust anything they say. You can see online my order "is easily fixed" . 

And I'm still left disappointed ! 

Alex


----------



## MadBlackLab (10 December 2013)

and its in print for all of us to see that she would resolve this and we now all no she didn't. Well shame on you Shwmae Products Ltd


----------



## Alexdaw (10 December 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/alex.r.dawson1/posts/10151844407079366:0


----------



## Alexdaw (10 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			and its in print for all of us to see that she would resolve this and we now all no she didn't. Well shame on you Shwmae Products Ltd
		
Click to expand...

Crystal clear. More than anything disappointed!


----------



## Dr_Horse (10 December 2013)

Here is my experience....guess what to this day, no refund, no replacement stuff.http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?46932-Shwmae-products

Shwmae if you'd like to reply to my emails??? Oh no you don't do that!!!


----------



## Corner Mad House (10 December 2013)

Alexdaw said:



			Crystal clear. More than anything disappointed!
		
Click to expand...

Golden opportunity to redeem their reputation missed.   Sorry Alex but I am not totally surprised by this outcome.  Feel for you.


----------



## ester (10 December 2013)

There has to come a point where they fail to service so many people/choose to argue with the wrong person that things have to change (possibly via Trading Standards) surely. 

(Oh yeah but I forget you are all a colluding clique who know eachother). 

Any response to Alex showingmadfilly?


----------



## MadBlackLab (10 December 2013)

everyone who is a dissatisfied customer are liars and making it up


----------



## Dizzleton (10 December 2013)

Anyone who is having trouble, please ring the Financial Ombudsman (http://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/contact/index.html)

Give them every detail you have and I promise they will sort it out. 

I have had to do this for many clients at my workplace and not one has failed to get their money back.

Good Luck


----------



## OldHacker (10 December 2013)

Good call about ombudsman. 
Has anyone noticed the spelling mistake! 
They sell Equine Oneise's? That's what it says on the their Shwmae Horsewear page!
Wonder what a Oneise is?
A malfunctioning Onesie one assumes!?
Speaks volumes, they can't even spell the name of their own product correctly!


----------



## Dusty85 (10 December 2013)

To be fair- spelling was hardly one of showingmadfilly's strong points!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (12 December 2013)

I know some from another forum have contacted Watchdog - watchdog@bbc.co.uk

Be good if others did the same as if they get enough complaints they'll conduct an investigation......


----------



## MissChaos (12 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			Good call about ombudsman. 
Has anyone noticed the spelling mistake! 
They sell Equine Oneise's? That's what it says on the their Shwmae Horsewear page!
Wonder what a Oneise is?
A malfunctioning Onesie one assumes!?
Speaks volumes, they can't even spell the name of their own product correctly!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting to see the site's only got a holding page available atm.


----------



## OldHacker (12 December 2013)

The ASA are looking into my complaint about the lack of a trading address etc,  so maybe that's why!


----------



## alliersv1 (12 December 2013)

SMF has suddenly gone very quiet.
Do you think reality ( and the authorities) have finally bitten them on the bum?


----------



## katastrophykat (12 December 2013)

Probably not... Judging by their latest posts asking for opinions on operating on a horse with a club foot- perhaps they're very worried about the horse and unable to work  

One of my friends on FB has just tagged them in a post asking when her friend's will be delivered... Yet more unsatisfied customers... And from the message, disappointed kids at Xmas


----------



## cross (12 December 2013)

Page 10 of Horse and Hound today, by Flora Watkins, I quote 

"HORSE ONESIES FIRM IN TROUBLE WITH CUSTOMERS

A number of H&H readers say they have complained to Trading Standards about a company featured in the magazine earlier this years.

Shwmae Products' Horse onesies appeared in the "And Finally" spot in 13 June issue. Two riders behind the online company, which is based in Carmarthen, South wales, said they were experiencing huge interest in theireqnine onesies, which start at £150

But dozens of people have since contacted H & H or vented their frustration on social media - complaining of poor service. Some say they have been waiting for their good for  several months. Others claim that itimes set back for alterations have not been returned, and they have been left out of pocket.
Many readers have said that their attempts to contact eh company have been fruitless. Some customers who did receive a response have complained of rudeness.

Nerida Winters emailed H & H from Australia on 14 November after ordering in May.
"I am hundreds of dollars out of pocket as they will no longer respond to my emails, and Facebook messages, nor will they return my money" she said.

After H & H began making enquiries, the money appeared in her Paypl account "out of the blue," she added. 

H & H contacted Jessica Clark, 21, one of the Shwmae''s two directors. We asked if the company was experiencing problems and whether customer service would be improved.

Ms Clarke said Shwmae was "trading as normal" and claimed that the people who  had contacted H & H had since been refunded or had their items delivered. People who had complained about the company online were "internet rolls" she added.

Claire Williams of the British Equestrian Trade Association, (BETA) stressed that Shwmae was not a BETA member. She advised: "your credit card company must take responsibility if  things go wrong with a purchase. Under the distance  selling regulations, a company has 30 days to complete the order. If the goods don't arrive in time you are entitled to a full refund and unless you agree to a new deadline".


----------



## miss_c (12 December 2013)

cross said:



			Page 10 of Horse and Hound today, by Flora Watkins, I quote 

"HORSE ONESIES FIRM IN TROUBLE WITH CUSTOMERS

A number of H&H readers say they have complained to Trading Standards about a company featured in the magazine earlier this years.

Shwmae Products' Horse onesies appeared in the "And Finally" spot in 13 June issue. Two riders behind the online company, which is based in Carmarthen, South wales, said they were experiencing huge interest in theireqnine onesies, which start at £150

But dozens of people have since contacted H & H or vented their frustration on social media - complaining of poor service. Some say they have been waiting for their good for  several months. Others claim that itimes set back for alterations have not been returned, and they have been left out of pocket.
Many readers have said that their attempts to contact eh company have been fruitless. Some customers who did receive a response have complained of rudeness.

Nerida Winters emailed H & H from Australia on 14 November after ordering in May.
"I am hundreds of dollars out of pocket as they will no longer respond to my emails, and Facebook messages, nor will they return my money" she said.

After H & H began making enquiries, the money appeared in her Paypl account "out of the blue," she added. 

H & H contacted Jessica Clark, 21, one of the Shwmae''s two directors. We asked if the company was experiencing problems and whether customer service would be improved.

Ms Clarke said Shwmae was "trading as normal" and claimed that the people who  had contacted H & H had since been refunded or had their items delivered. People who had complained about the company online were "internet rolls" she added.

Claire Williams of the British Equestrian Trade Association, (BETA) stressed that Shwmae was not a BETA member. She advised: "your credit card company must take responsibility if  things go wrong with a purchase. Under the distance  selling regulations, a company has 30 days to complete the order. If the goods don't arrive in time you are entitled to a full refund and unless you agree to a new deadline".
		
Click to expand...

Very interesting....


----------



## suestowford (12 December 2013)

What a great get-out - anyone who complains must be an internet troll.

I wonder if people at Shwmae are related to Roofy?


----------



## PolarSkye (12 December 2013)

. . . aaaaand this rumbles on . . . it's all so very sad and needless really.  

YO finally received her onesie on Monday, tried it on pony - body and legs fit fine, head is far too big and will end up pulling down over the pony's eyes (fair enough, she has a dinky/dainty little face), but she was very disappointed with the quality of the fabric, feels it is rather flimsy and that the stitching isn't very robust.  

For upwards of £220 pounds, I must admit I had expected better quality . . . but then, as SMF continually points out I am not actually a customer - no, I am not, nor will I ever be.

P


----------



## miss_c (12 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			YO finally received her onesie on Monday, tried it on pony - body and legs fit fine, head is far too big and will end up pulling down over the pony's eyes (fair enough, she has a dinky/dainty little face), but she was very disappointed with the quality of the fabric, feels it is rather flimsy and that the stitching isn't very robust.
		
Click to expand...

Such a shame after all the waiting and money!  Is she going to send it back for alteration?!


----------



## PolarSkye (12 December 2013)

miss_c said:



			Such a shame after all the waiting and money!  Is she going to send it back for alteration?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I believe so.

P


----------



## wildwhippet (12 December 2013)

Capriole said:



			How did you pay? I'd be cancelling and getting my order back and going somewhere more reputable.
		
Click to expand...

The problem seems to be contacting them to cancel the order!!!!


----------



## prettywoman (12 December 2013)

I did see on FB that they had been advertising on FB and using the products and not sending them out , but the company had been scamed on FB


----------



## lula (12 December 2013)

prettywoman said:



			I did see on FB that they had been advertising on FB and using the products and not sending them out , but the company had been scamed on FB
		
Click to expand...

pardon?


----------



## spottybotty (12 December 2013)

lula said:



			pardon?
		
Click to expand...

lol thats what I thought!


----------



## Corner Mad House (12 December 2013)

Can I just say loud and clearly, *I HAVE NOT BEEN REFUNDED.*  They now say to alter the Onsie I purchased would damage it.  So in my mind they either replace it or refund me.

My emails and letters are also being ignored again.  Oh what a surprise.


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

Oh SMF you just don't know when to stop digging do you


----------



## Corner Mad House (12 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Oh SMF you just don't know when to stop digging do you
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't know when to stop telling porky pies either


----------



## cross (12 December 2013)

prettywoman said:



			I did see on FB that they had been advertising on FB and using the products and not sending them out , but the company had been scamed on FB
		
Click to expand...

Hum, so 390 threads on this forum and the News Editor of H & H who high lighted the "Horse onesies firm in trouble with customers" Shwmae Products, have all got it wrong - nah but worth a try....


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

they currently looking for a stallion according to facebook page


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

also someone has commented about the article on page 10 on their page


----------



## Mince Pie (12 December 2013)

That would be me (E.W)  lets see how long it stays there shall we!


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			That would be me (E.W)  lets see how long it stays there shall we!
		
Click to expand...

be gone soon. Oh I would love to be a fly on their wall


----------



## lula (12 December 2013)

Just been to look at the Shwmae fb page and seems i have been blocked for commenting politely under a picture showing someone lunging in a onesie to be careful as it could lead to overheating. Bizarrely they have left a shwmae elf's reply to me on the post but deleted my own comments so the thread makes no sense at all now.

strange why genuine and valid polite posts should be deleted and blocked tho. You'd have thought they would have their customers ponies welfare at heart themselves and would not want to encourage their younger age group customers from copying or thinking riding in a onesie is the cutest idea ever.

does anyone know exactly how old the directors of this company are? They seem about 14.


----------



## cross (12 December 2013)

lula said:



			Just been to look at the Shwmae fb page and seems i have been blocked for commenting politely under a picture showing someone lunging in a onesie to be careful as it could lead to overheating. Bizarrely they have left a shwmae elf's reply to me on the post but deleted my own comments so the thread makes no sense at all now.

strange why genuine and valid polite posts should be deleted and blocked tho. You'd have thought they would have their customers ponies welfare at heart themselves and would not want to encourage their younger age group customers from copying or thinking riding in a onesie is the cutest idea ever.

does anyone know exactly how old the directors of this company are? They seem about 14.
		
Click to expand...

They are adults and old enough to know better, 21 and 18


----------



## lula (12 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			also someone has commented about the article on page 10 on their page
		
Click to expand...

page 10 of their facebook page?


----------



## lula (12 December 2013)

cross said:



			They are adults and old enough to know better, 21 and 18
		
Click to expand...


Blimey. very surprised. You'd think that age group would know better than be putting kisses all over company emails really.


----------



## *hic* (12 December 2013)

I can't see the comment BBH.

tbh I feel sorry for them, they have a product which it seems many people want. They've managed to get sufficient publicity that they should have a good business - those prices are not cheap, there should be a LOT of profit in it - and people seem very loyal. But they don't seem to get their act together and understand that it's more important to keep your current customers happy than to try to get more sales but risk a whole load of unhappy customers. If they would just swallow humble pie and get someone knowledgeable in to sort the business out they'd be on to a winner. But at the moment they are just avoiding the issue and it's all very likely to go extremely wrong for them.

The article mentioned, it's been on the cards for weeks now but it could have been so easily averted. Such a shame.


----------



## PolarSkye (12 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			I can't see the comment BBH.

tbh I feel sorry for them, they have a product which it seems many people want. They've managed to get sufficient publicity that they should have a good business - those prices are not cheap, there should be a LOT of profit in it - and people seem very loyal. But they don't seem to get their act together and understand that it's more important to keep your current customers happy than to try to get more sales but risk a whole load of unhappy customers. If they would just swallow humble pie and get someone knowledgeable in to sort the business out they'd be on to a winner. But at the moment they are just avoiding the issue and it's all very likely to go extremely wrong for them.

The article mentioned, it's been on the cards for weeks now but it could have been so easily averted. Such a shame.
		
Click to expand...

This.  It's all such a very great shame.  

P


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

lula said:



			page 10 of their facebook page?
		
Click to expand...

sorry no page 10 in horse and hound and mentioned it on their page. I saw your post re over-heating which I fully agree with you. they not suitable for exercising in


----------



## cross (12 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			be gone soon. Oh I would love to be a fly on their wall
		
Click to expand...

If I am not mistaken the Shwmae Horseware page is now down??


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

cross said:



			If I am not mistaken the Shwmae Horseware page is now down??
		
Click to expand...

Both pages still up

BBH your post has been removed from page surprise surprise


----------



## Mince Pie (12 December 2013)

Shwmae Horsewear
9 December via Mobile
Morning all,

The calls lines are now back open with a new member.

She is new so play nice everyone!

Have a great day,
Like ·  · Share
12 people like this.
View 12 more comments

Shwmae Horsewear The numbers the company number at the top of the page x
9 December at 17:45 via mobile · Like

[name removed by B_B_H] A mobile number yeah ? Thats all i can find
9 December at 17:50 via mobile · Like

[name removed by B_B_H] Hi can I have your phone number I can not find one to contact you about ordering.
10 December at 18:01 · Like

[name removed by B_B_H] Hiya i have pmd you
10 December at 19:01 via mobile · Like · 1

Eve Walker Interesting piece in the H&H magazine this week.... (page 10)
24 minutes ago · Like


----------



## OldHacker (12 December 2013)

Someone is indefinitely watching this thread so as to intercept the bad press as soon as possible. It would be more a more effective use of her time if she were to be Directing her company.


----------



## Mince Pie (12 December 2013)

It's ok, have reposted the same on the other page!


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			Someone is indefinitely watching this thread so as to intercept the bad press as soon as possible. It would be more a more effective use of her time if she were to be Directing her company.
		
Click to expand...

oh completing orders


----------



## OldHacker (12 December 2013)

PrettyWoman- showing mad filly is it really you?


----------



## sunleychops (12 December 2013)

cross said:



			Ms Clarke said Shwmae was "trading as normal" and claimed that the people who  had contacted H & H had since been refunded or had their items delivered. People who had complained about the company online were "internet rolls" she added.
.
		
Click to expand...



Mmmmmm.....Internet rolls


----------



## cross (12 December 2013)

chrisritch said:



			Mmmmmm.....Internet rolls
		
Click to expand...

Eek that was my typo, should have been internet Trolls. I have been called many things but a troll is a new one on me - I thought they lived on in childrens books and childrens imaginations...?


----------



## Corner Mad House (12 December 2013)

It is still on the FB page.  Don't seem to be able to find the USA or Aus FB pages today?


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

It's funny how she can comment to H&H but not to unsatisfied customers. Sorry lying trolls lol


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (12 December 2013)

Other companies can make these items and they need to realise that all they are doing is ruining a good thing.

This isn't going to go away why not close your orders and do the ones you have then open up to new orders once your backlog has been cleared? Although doubt that will be gone as they seem to be greedy little girls with no business acumen and no common sense. Stop taking orders and sort out the unhappy customers!!

Would never recommend or buy a product purely from reading all the bad press.


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

What they doing is fraud by taking peoples money. They could go to court over this


----------



## lisa_dundee (12 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Other companies can make these items and they need to realise that all they are doing is ruining a good thing.

This isn't going to go away why not close your orders and do the ones you have then open up to new orders once your backlog has been cleared? Although doubt that will be gone as they seem to be greedy little girls with no business acumen and no common sense. Stop taking orders and sort out the unhappy customers!!

Would never recommend or buy a product purely from reading all the bad press.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, when we were making hoods we stopped taking orders for a couple of week and although people were disappointed they weren't as disappointed as they would have been if we had of taken their money and they had been waiting months! But these girls are idiots and run off pure greed with no loyalty to the customers!


----------



## OldHacker (12 December 2013)

Anyone with a complaint can go to the ASA 
http://www.asa.org.uk/Consumers/How-to-complain.aspx
Fill in an online complaint form and they will chase up the non delivery of your mail order goods. You can upload any documentation you may have to support your claim.

The Advertising Standards Authority (ASA) works to make sure all advertising wherever it appears is legal, decent, honest and truthful.
You can complain to us if you
 think there is something wrong with an advertisement you have seen or heard
 are having difficulty receiving goods or a refund for items bought by mail order or
through television shopping channels
 think a special offer, competition or prize promotion has been unfairly run
 want to stop direct mail from companies sent either by post, fax, text message or email
 think there is something wrong with the marketing on a companys website or their
social network site.

02 Resolving complaints
We can resolve some complaints relatively quickly and informally. For instance, we can work with an advertiser to have an ad changed if its a minor or clear cut problem; get your name taken off a mailing list or chase up undelivered mail order goods on your behalf.
If its not that simple, or a serious breach of
the rules is involved, then a formal investigation
might be required.

Taken from ASA document How to make a complaint.

Another way to hopefully help you get your money back.


----------



## Queenbee (12 December 2013)

cross said:



			Page 10 of Horse and Hound today, by Flora Watkins, I quote 

"HORSE ONESIES FIRM IN TROUBLE WITH CUSTOMERS

A number of H&H readers say they have complained to Trading Standards about a company featured in the magazine earlier this years.

Shwmae Products' Horse onesies appeared in the "And Finally" spot in 13 June issue. Two riders behind the online company, which is based in Carmarthen, South wales, said they were experiencing huge interest in theireqnine onesies, which start at £150

But dozens of people have since contacted H & H or vented their frustration on social media - complaining of poor service. Some say they have been waiting for their good for  several months. Others claim that itimes set back for alterations have not been returned, and they have been left out of pocket.
Many readers have said that their attempts to contact eh company have been fruitless. Some customers who did receive a response have complained of rudeness.

Nerida Winters emailed H & H from Australia on 14 November after ordering in May.
"I am hundreds of dollars out of pocket as they will no longer respond to my emails, and Facebook messages, nor will they return my money" she said.

After H & H began making enquiries, the money appeared in her Paypl account "out of the blue," she added. 

H & H contacted Jessica Clark, 21, one of the Shwmae''s two directors. We asked if the company was experiencing problems and whether customer service would be improved.

Ms Clarke said Shwmae was "trading as normal" and claimed that the people who  had contacted H & H had since been refunded or had their items delivered. People who had complained about the company online were "internet rolls" she added.

Claire Williams of the British Equestrian Trade Association, (BETA) stressed that Shwmae was not a BETA member. She advised: "your credit card company must take responsibility if  things go wrong with a purchase. Under the distance  selling regulations, a company has 30 days to complete the order. If the goods don't arrive in time you are entitled to a full refund and unless you agree to a new deadline".
		
Click to expand...

Bloody good to see H&H printing an article on this and doing the decent thing for consumers and letting the thread stay put.    I too, love how when given the opportunity to defend themselves and placate their customers via a platform such as H&H magazine, the instead further alienate and anger people by lying and saying everyone has been refunded and calling people internet trolls!  Shwamae is back to business as normal, yes so it would seem, where normal is ignoring emails, not fulfilling orders, producing dangerous products, not refunding and insulting unhappy customers, yep, that would be normal.




cross said:



			They are adults and old enough to know better, 21 and 18
		
Click to expand...

But it's a little bit like the nature nurture debate, age is just a number, intelligence and maturatity is not defined by age, as is illustrated perfectly by these two individuals.



Broke_But_Happy said:



			Shwmae Horsewear
9 December via Mobile
Morning all,

The calls lines are now back open with a new member.

She is new so play nice everyone!

Have a great day,
Like ·  · Share
12 people like this.
View 12 more comments

Shwmae Horsewear The numbers the company number at the top of the page x
9 December at 17:45 via mobile · Like

[name removed by B_B_H] A mobile number yeah ? Thats all i can find
9 December at 17:50 via mobile · Like

[name removed by B_B_H] Hi can I have your phone number I can not find one to contact you about ordering.
10 December at 18:01 · Like

[name removed by B_B_H] Hiya i have pmd you
10 December at 19:01 via mobile · Like · 1

Eve Walker Interesting piece in the H&H magazine this week.... (page 10)
24 minutes ago · Like
		
Click to expand...


Go Eve!


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

Prancer & Vixen said:



			But it's a little bit like the nature nurture debate, age is just a number, intelligence and maturatity is not defined by age, as is illustrated perfectly by these two individuals.
		
Click to expand...

Very true reading some the posts from 'happy customers' the company owners sound about 13/14 putting kisses on the end of testimonies. Proves they made up as no adult would put a kiss on a testimony


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 December 2013)

Current difficulty for new customers is that the facebook page seems to indicate an order book full of satisfied customers as any dissenting voices are deleted and blocked. 


Therefore, if enough people click the search engine link to this thread, the real reviews will reach the top of the page.


----------



## Dusty85 (12 December 2013)

I have a suggestion. (not sure if it is an appropriate one however.) 

Why don't we start an alternative Facebook page- it can still be called Shwmae- so that people who search for them will get this page too- and all the negative stuff/help about how to get your money back can go on there? 

In addition- SMF will have no control over it- so you could say what you like without fear of being deleted?

(This may have been done alreadybut i haven't come across it.)


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			I have a suggestion&#8230;. (not sure if it is an appropriate one however&#8230;.) 

Why don't we start an alternative Facebook page- it can still be called Shwmae- so that people who search for them will get this page too- and all the negative stuff/help about how to get your money back can go on there? 

In addition- SMF will have no control over it- so you could say what you like without fear of being deleted?

(This may have been done already&#8230;but i haven't come across it&#8230;.)
		
Click to expand...

She probably use the legal card and that we all trolls and bullies to scare people


----------



## Dusty85 (12 December 2013)

But if we only stick to facts then I'm not sure what power she will have to remove it?


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

I wouldn't know as I'm not that good with facebook


----------



## Dusty85 (12 December 2013)

Im not too bad with Facebook- but not to good with knowing the laws surrounding it!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

I think she will be able to report the group


----------



## Dusty85 (12 December 2013)

For telling the truth and offering advice about how to get your money back? I think FB would be harsh if they took it down for that.

Maybe your right. Not sure where/how I could find out though! Seeing as I'm not an actual customer (thank god!) I won't be making the page, but just thought it might be an idea! (and especially good for alerting people overseas!)


----------



## Corner Mad House (12 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			For telling the truth and offering advice about how to get your money back? I think FB would be harsh if they took it down for that.

Maybe your right. Not sure where/how I could find out though! Seeing as I'm not an actual customer (thank god!) I won't be making the page, but just thought it might be an idea! (and especially good for alerting people overseas!)
		
Click to expand...


You would not be allowed to use their trading name for starters, so that would make it difficult to get the message across!


----------



## Dusty85 (12 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			You would not be allowed to use their trading name for starters, so that would make it difficult to get the message across!
		
Click to expand...


Hahaokay so slight spanner in the works then!


----------



## crabbymare (12 December 2013)

Facebook would just remove the page so possibly the best way is to have threads on as many forums as you use so that whenever the name is googled the first page shows this thread and any others you can start at the top


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 December 2013)

SMF was online at 656pm. So I guess she is reading these posts and too ashamed (I hope) to reply


----------



## mil1212 (12 December 2013)

But shwmae is just a welsh word so you cant exactly trademark it?


----------



## sarahann1 (12 December 2013)

I've been following this thread since the beginning. In a way I feel kinda sorry for the Shwmae women, they've clearly had a good business idea (even if it's a tad on the ridiculous side for some of us) and there is a market for it. But they seem to have tied themselves up in knots by getting to big far to quickly. My sympathy ends however, when they then got on the defensive and started yelling 'bully' at everyone. A bit of honesty goes a very long way in businesses like this.

I hope they can pull this back out of the bog they are in and get going again, in this economy it would be horrible for folk to lose everything they've worked for. Fingers crossed it's been a big fat kick up the bum to improve their service and hopefully all customers will see a satisfactory outcome one way or another.

Unfortunately, at the moment, I'd find it hard not to warn any friends off using the company after reading this thread.


----------



## lisa_dundee (13 December 2013)

Anyone can use the name unless they have actually paid to reserve it to themselves. Think it cost about £150 when we looked in to it.


----------



## OldHacker (13 December 2013)

What would be ok is a review page. That encompasses horse products and customer service. A bit like Trip advisor.
This would allow for reviews of all companies and products whether they are good or bad. The page can be administered accordingly. This would be ok. I would avoid using a company name as a page title but to get it to appear on a search onesie would be needed somewhere in the page title, as I suspect it is the product that people search for. Which rug is the onesie for my horse? Or The Onesie Show?


----------



## dianchi (13 December 2013)

Well I pointed out on her thread that perhaps they should concentrate on customer service first, rather than openly fighting. And that it was interesting that the cases HH contacted them about had been resolved/shipped/refunded.

I was put off by both the price and awful reviews they have had-product is something I would order!

I hope that they can look to improve these and then perhaps win over customers.

(YES WE KNOW THAT YOU ARE READING THESE!!!)


----------



## dogatemysalad (13 December 2013)

I don't have much sympathy for them. They have been apologising for poor customer service and non delivery for an awfully long time.
 Words mean nothing. The horse forums are littered with posts from unhappy customers in their archives.


----------



## jrp204 (13 December 2013)

Quick ? On their FB page they have comments from people saying they have had their onesies 3 yrs. These girls are 21 & 18 now?


----------



## spottybotty (13 December 2013)

jrp204 said:



			Quick ? On their FB page they have comments from people saying they have had their onesies 3 yrs. These girls are 21 & 18 now?
		
Click to expand...

They have been making fleece hoods , rugs etc for at least 2yrs. The onesies are a new thing? THere customer service has been dire for the entire time they have been trading.


----------



## cross (13 December 2013)

The following was posted on their FB page this morning. One would have thought given the current situation that their attentions would better be directed in sorting out the issues that their not so happy customers have.

"LAST CHANCE TO GET BEFORE XMAS!!

50% off everything... 

All orders taken will be held to the dispatch times chosen so please make sure you don't order the cheaper one if you insist to have it for Christmas as we won't be held liable if it's in time but after Xmas.

We urge all buyers to check their dispatch choices before they check out!

Discount code:-

The time the sale is on for is from now until Sunday evening. 
All orders dispatch days start from the Monday coming as that's the first working day."


----------



## PolarSkye (13 December 2013)

cross said:



			The following was posted on their FB page this morning. One would have thought given the current situation that their attentions would better be directed in sorting out the issues that their not so happy customers have.

"LAST CHANCE TO GET BEFORE XMAS!!

50% off everything... 

All orders taken will be held to the dispatch times chosen so please make sure you don't order the cheaper one if you insist to have it for Christmas as we won't be held liable if it's in time but after Xmas.

*We urge all buyers to check their dispatch choices before they check out!*

Discount code:-

The time the sale is on for is from now until Sunday evening. 
All orders *dispatch days start from the Monday coming as that's the first working day.*"
		
Click to expand...

Blatant attempt to cover backsides for tardy deliveries . . . are all the unhappy customers who have waited weeks/months to receive their goods at fault for not checking dispatch choices . . . including those who paid for express delivery?

Sigh.

P


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

jrp204 said:



			Quick ? On their FB page they have comments from people saying they have had their onesies 3 yrs. These girls are 21 & 18 now?
		
Click to expand...

which means they were 18 and 15? Surely 15 yr old wouldn't be busy studying for GCSE's?


----------



## dark_prince (13 December 2013)

I've never been interested in a fleece onesie as I know ny horse would rip it to shreds to get it off...

However i have seen the onesie giveaway circulating my Facebook. I then checked out their page to have a nosy. 

First impressions aren't great as the whole tone reeks of 'yh bbe luv dis pjs 4ma poni' which I do not like. I don't know if it is just me, but if a company doesn't have good spelling and grammar, then I simply cannot take them seriously and wouldn't buy from them purely for that reason.

I also want to say thank you for this thread and all the replies, including those from one of the owners of the company, as it has been a very interesting (albeit frustrating) read. I will let my yard know about this company as I can think of a few people who would be interested in a onesie like these, and don't deserve the awful customer service you ladies (and gents) have received. 

Finally, just to put it out there, I am 18 and could not imagine speaking to anyone how these two girls have, let alone to customers. I know it cannot compare, but I have worked in a large company on the shop floor for nearly two years and I could probably teach then a bit about customer service. One thing i have learnt is that no matter what the situation is, the customer is always the main priority and their happiness comes first. 

Showing mad filly (hope this is the correct username) , please know that your replies and responses to what have been said are the main reason why I would never in a million years buy anything from you. Consider that before you threaten with legal action and accusations of lying trolls because it is the way in which you conduct yourselves that has lost you customers in my case.


----------



## Dizzleton (13 December 2013)

SMF is online now - presumably scrolling online forums finding all the threads that have been started about her inept company. If I was in the s*** as much as they are, I'd be working 24/7 to dig my way out; not spending hours online posting nonsense replies.


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			SMF is online now - presumably scrolling online forums finding all the threads that have been started about her inept company. If I was in the s*** as much as they are, I'd be working 24/7 to dig my way out; not spending hours online posting nonsense replies.
		
Click to expand...

Yep she reading this thread


----------



## Dizzleton (13 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Yep she reading this thread
		
Click to expand...

How very sad that she can read these threads instead of replying to calls / emails / messages / making the products she's promised!!


----------



## Dizzleton (13 December 2013)

This made me laugh even more: (Post by SMF about not receiving Derby House products)

showingmadfilly  showingmadfilly is online now
Sport horse
Join Date
Mar 2012
Posts
229

Default Derby House blues
I am feeling rather down, I bought over £850 worth of rugs between the 8th - 13th of May from Derby House. They bit by bit have arrived but after literally 10+ calls and endless promises I am feeling really let down. I am awaiting 12 more rugs which weren't what I originally ordered but after nearly three months I was told a bulk of my order wouldn't be arriving so I decided to change to other sizes and items to make it easier as they were in stock.

i was promised Monday they would be dispatched and I would get an email but three calls later and nothing.... The worse bit is I really want more products and I've not once been hard on them. In fact I've been so nice to them but now I'm just gutted.

Sorry for the long post everyone, you must be so sick of this.


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

Pot kettle black comes to mind


----------



## dianchi (13 December 2013)

Having seen the offer and going onto their website am trying to see if a hoody would be worth while.

However hoods have no size guide, PM them on FB to be sent back to website.

Pointed out website has no details on hoods or sizing.

However working with a Ombudsman this is most worrying-

From T's and C's

*All products are not refundable and this must be remembered when ordering......

Er no as you are offering sized products under distance selling rules this is breaking the law........ Only the onesies would be classed as made to measure which would mean non returnable/refundable.

Everything else is a set size that is chosen so you must allow returns.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 December 2013)

dianchi said:



			From T's and C's

*All products are not refundable and this must be remembered when ordering......
		
Click to expand...

Erm . . . what?  

P


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

Obviously they didn't study Business at school. Maybe they should take an evening class in it


----------



## PolarSkye (13 December 2013)

FWIW, I get that anything that is made to measure might be sold/marketed as non-refundable, but they really could do a better job making customers aware of that, rather than burying it in the Ts and Cs.  From what I have seen, they could also do a better job of communicating that to customers who request refunds when they don't receive what they ordered when they expected to receive it.  I get the sense that the directors, young as they are, are afraid to be up front with customers and keep making false promises and unrealistic expectations.  As I have said before, their website could do with a major overhaul for starters - to make it crystal clear what customers can and cannot expect.  In addition, I really think that those in charge of marketing, customer fulfillment and customer service could do with some help . . . it is clear they are struggling and it's not a pretty sight.

Lastly, their FB page needs a serious rethink . . . it is very unprofessional and, frankly, a wasted marketing opportunity.  Do they have an overall social media strategy that doesn't involve slamming unhappy customers or (shoddy) screen grabs of every little positive thiing said by other customers, for example?  The current FB page looks amateurish at best and at worst totally made up and unbelievable (which may or may not be true).  Social media, done right can be an absolute boon to small companies without huge marketing budgets - and they are missing a massive trick in this regard.

P


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 December 2013)

Hmm, if the Onsies are bespoke then why can you not put in required measurements when ordering?  The order form is generalised like most rug /boot orders.  I don't believe you can call it bespoke if something is a 'fine, extra deep, cob or standard' and the sizes go in the usual 3" increment format.

SMF still ignoring my formal letter and email.   Surely if they supply something that does not fit and they the experts say they can not alter as it would damage the product then there are two choices, either replace with something that fits or refund.   Simple isn't it?


----------



## lisa_dundee (13 December 2013)

They would struggle to do bespoke as we did unless you go out and measure people's horses for them as we were surprised how many people don't have a clue how to measure their horses and then would measure in- accurately or in the wrong place and most people really can not be bothered measuring at all so we decided the bespoke couldn't work effectively for us.


----------



## mysaladin (13 December 2013)

I ordered some turnout socks for my warmblood on the 21st November. All paid for. Including express 3 day delivery @ an extra £21.70- but worth it for his mud fever. (only went for these as the Equi close contact chaps are fabulous but not quite big enough for his enormous joints!) Safe to say- its now over 3 weeks later and I have had no product. Hardly any communication and when I have had some it's been unsatisfactory. The very first reply I had said "We try not to say they will arrive in certain days as things like this are couriers faults. We do state the dispatch time and will certainly make sure this was for filled x" Well then, I replied with- do not offer express delivery in that case!!!! Now they are blaming couriers and saying they cannot get hold of them. But i have had no tracking info supplied, even when I have demanded it. I have now spoken to citizens consumers advice and they have recommended writing by hand today, which I have done and speaking to the bank. I now have a meeting with my banks fraud department on Monday morning as they class paying for goods that have not arrived and having unclear communication from the company is FRAUD. I have also messaged Shwmae stating this is what is to happen and to expect my handwritten letter. I am sad as I thought the boots would be brilliant for him and I could have sent a lot of business their way but they've shot themselves in the foot big time. I also asked trading standards about slander and as long as I have proof of communication with them and bank statements showing payment and no products then it is not slanderous, it is fact. If I were to put across my own personal feelings towards them and their....lets just say, resistance to reply/send products! Then that would be slanderous.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 December 2013)

mysaladin said:



			All paid for. Including express 3 day delivery @ an extra £21.70 . . . over 3 weeks later and I have had no product. . . . Hardly any communication and when I have had some it's been unsatisfactory. The very first reply I had said "We try not to say they will arrive in certain days as things like this are couriers faults. We do state the dispatch time and will certainly make sure this was for filled x" . . . i have had no tracking info supplied, even when I have demanded it.
		
Click to expand...

This all sounds horribly familiar .

P


----------



## Dizzleton (13 December 2013)

mysaladin said:



			I ordered some turnout socks for my warmblood on the 21st November. All paid for. Including express 3 day delivery @ an extra £21.70- but worth it for his mud fever. (only went for these as the Equi close contact chaps are fabulous but not quite big enough for his enormous joints!)
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear of the troubles you're also having with this joke of a company. 

With regards to the Equichaps, they do up to XL which my livery uses on her 17hh Shire. (I use L for my WB)


----------



## mysaladin (13 December 2013)

I know, my boy is just over 18hh and a real old fashioned stamp of a WB, he has Xl all round but they only just about fit on the fronts. I have written to them begging them to make an XXL version!  For now he has his XL's on the back then taped up as otherwise all the mud just gets in.


----------



## Dizzleton (13 December 2013)

mysaladin said:



			I know, my boy is just over 18hh and a real old fashioned stamp of a WB, he has Xl all round but they only just about fit on the fronts. I have written to them begging them to make an XXL version!  For now he has his XL's on the back then taped up as otherwise all the mud just gets in.
		
Click to expand...

Wow!! I just thought I'd let you know as not many people thing they do XL. I'd love to see a picture of him


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 December 2013)

mysaladin said:



			Safe to say- its now over 3 weeks later and I have had no product. Hardly any communication and when I have had some it's been unsatisfactory. The very first reply I had said "We try not to say they will arrive in certain days as things like this are couriers faults. We do state the dispatch time and will certainly make sure this was for filled x" Well then, I replied with- do not offer express delivery in that case!!!! Now they are blaming couriers and saying they cannot get hold of them. But i have had no tracking info supplied, even when I have demanded it.
		
Click to expand...

Just to cheer you up, when they do actually dispatch goods they use APC-overnight.   Yeah right so blame the courier for your incompetence.  And don't get your hopes up if they send you a courier dispatch email ... its a fake that Shwmae like to send out, if you actually read it there is no courier details on it.


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 December 2013)

Be careful using the Fr..d word as you can not infer fraudulent practices by any company or individual until or unless this has been proven in a court of law and the judgement is in the public domain.  So I was informed

p.s not sure what else you can call it if you have paid the money and not received the goods.


----------



## Queenbee (13 December 2013)

Deleted


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

From their facebook page 
Wouldn't your horse look amazing in a onesie...

 50% off at...

Www.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk

 Guaranteed dispatch for Xmas when the correct dispatch is chosen.

So that's why you guys not received items you selected wrong dispatch. Nice Try shwmae but we can see through that one. Also what about the poor people who been waiting for onsies for weeks and months?


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 December 2013)

Sounds like a recipe to create more dissatisfied customers.


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Sounds like a recipe to create more dissatisfied customers.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. a lot people are asking for information about getting 50% off onesie and shwmae just ignoring them


----------



## mysaladin (13 December 2013)

Has anyone else just had the fb message from them? 
Evening all,

We apologise for a delay in our replies tonight we are currently in a meeting with advisers regarding a serious issue with the company.

Please forgive us for a little time and delay we will be back to full work shortly.

Night all and speak soon
Shwmae


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (13 December 2013)

mysaladin said:



			Has anyone else just had the fb message from them? 
Evening all,

We apologise for a delay in our replies tonight we are currently in a meeting with advisers regarding a serious issue with the company.

Please forgive us for a little time and delay we will be back to full work shortly.

Night all and speak soon
Shwmae
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like more lying mumbo jumbo. Strange that showing manfully hadn't been on this thread recently......... Maybe shot herself in the foot one time too many?


----------



## Follysmum (13 December 2013)

Posted on Facebook.
We and our company are being bullied, and targeted by people who have never traded with us. Who are posting absolute fabricated lies and accusations about us. 

We are pursuing these matters in a professional manner, using our legal rights and will keep you all informed regarding our progress. 

But rest assured for the sake of us, our company and our thousands upon thousands of loyal customers we will get this matter resolved.



And still people are replying in sympathy.   They really need to look on here for some happy customers.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (13 December 2013)

I think they need to look up the definition of bullied in all honesty.

What can they do when what people are posting is the truth and they have the paperwork and correspondence to back it up? 

Serious question above please as this sort of thing interests me.


----------



## Dizzy socks (13 December 2013)

And...my comment was removed. Yay.


----------



## Follysmum (13 December 2013)

I would like to know where the thousands upon thousands of happy customers are ?


----------



## cross (13 December 2013)

I think it is most interesting that they intimate that Horse and Hound, which is the most revered platform for all equestrian activities in the UK, which reported on the "un happy customer issue" as part of said gang...


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

Follysmum said:



			Posted on Facebook.
We and our company are being bullied, and targeted by people who have never traded with us. Who are posting absolute fabricated lies and accusations about us. 

We are pursuing these matters in a professional manner, using our legal rights and will keep you all informed regarding our progress. 

But rest assured for the sake of us, our company and our thousands upon thousands of loyal customers we will get this matter resolved.



And still people are replying in sympathy.   They really need to look on here for some happy customers.
		
Click to expand...


ah so H&H making it up too are they. SMF I know your reading these posts so do the correct thing and apologise and resolve this matter


----------



## bexcy-bee (13 December 2013)

They've been in a meeting all day, no wonder they haven't responded to anything on here today! Though they have managed to post several FB statuses... Ah well, maybe that's just my suspicious mind 

Bexcy-bee x


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

bexcy-bee said:



			They've been in a meeting all day, no wonder they haven't responded to anything on here today! Though they have managed to post several FB statuses... Ah well, maybe that's just my suspicious mind 

Bexcy-bee x
		
Click to expand...

she was on line viewing this thread at 1231pm


----------



## bexcy-bee (13 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			she was on line viewing this thread at 1231pm
		
Click to expand...

They have the time to respond on a FB comment about being in a meeting all day, so maybe they are waiting to come out of that, and will respond to this thread then. Hmmm, flying pigs was that? 

Bexcy-bee x


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

she was online viewing this thread at 2015. But still no comment


----------



## cross (13 December 2013)

Posted on the companies Facebook.

"We and our company are being bullied, and targeted by people who have never traded with us. Who are posting absolute fabricated lies and accusations about us. 

We are pursuing these matters in a professional manner, using our legal rights and will keep you all informed regarding our progress. 

But rest assured for the sake of us, our company and our thousands upon thousands of loyal customers we will get this matter resolved."



Cross says

"I HAVE traded with this company and I can assure all that all I have said is true about my personal dreadful experience with this company. If you follow my threads back you can see all of my correspondence with the company. I think it speaks for its self.

My only wish is that for those still left out of pocket are re-funded, and that those who may be considering a purchase are in an informed position.


----------



## *hic* (13 December 2013)

Nope, I think you've been removed again cross.


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 December 2013)

It sorts of smacks of 'police visits' and 'solicitors' letters doesn't it.... yawn.   So those threats didn't work, shall we say we have been in an all day meeting.   Gosh that's impressive isn't it, NOT.

As for pursuing these matters in a professional manner, well that's one hell of a hoot isn't it.   

What legal rights do you have when you take money off people, don't deliver the goods or deliver something that doesn't fit ... oh lets think long and hard about that one.  

And what about promising to make alterations, 'hassle free' 'will be a pleasure to do for you' .... then all of a sudden, oh dear it will damage the product, only took them 2 months to decide that.  So its up yours, you are stuck with something you cant use and by the way we don't give refunds, unless really pushed into a tight corner.  Ha that's funny isn't it.

Maybe the all day meeting was ... holy crap we are in the do-do ... what we gonna do then, the 50% Christmas sale aint going as well as we hoped.

Or maybe we will all stop telling the truth about our awful experience with Shwmae and go away cos we are scared they have been in a 'all day meeting'.  Hmm possibly not.


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 December 2013)

Latest on FB

'In addition to below we would like to address that we are 19 & 21 owning this company. We are extremely hard working, have climbed the ladder with no financial help of any sort. We strive to better the company from the begging and always to improve quality, and service always. 

 We would like everyone to rest assure that we are working in alliance with some of the countries biggest company advisers who have decades of experience dealing with companies like our own who also strive for quality and experience for now and the future.

 We urge everyone to rest easy that we are following the correct channels to rectify the fabricated accusations and we will get to the bottom of it.

 We would like to thank everyone for their support and hope to always improve and better ourselves in your eyes.'

Doesn't actually make a lot of sense, but what else would you expect really.   Maybe this is there idea of redeeming their reputation.  Maybe this was the outcome of the ALL DAY MEETING.


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

latest post 

LAST CHANCE TO GET BEFORE XMAS!!

 50% off everything... 

 All orders taken will be held to the dispatch times chosen so please make sure you don't order the cheaper one if you insist to have it for Christmas as we won't be held liable if it's in time but after Xmas.

 We urge all buyers to check their dispatch choices before they check out!

 Discount code:-
 457753368864
 The time the sale is on for is from now until Sunday evening. 
 All orders dispatch days start from the Monday coming as that's the first working day.


----------



## Hippona (13 December 2013)

Ooh...I'm tempted ....NOT.


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

(Name Removed)I have no idea what your referring to however Today I was ready to place an order with your half price offer but seeing as it was quite a lot of money I was spending I googled you and I have to say I was totally put off by recent reviews of orders not recieved or wrong orders sent out and not very good customer service - now I'm not saying that everyone if them is true and I'm sure you work extremely hard in building up your business but I'm afraid I wasn't prepared to take the risk - I've saved for a long time for a onzie for my horse that the last thing I want or need is for the order to go wrong or not receive42 minutes ago via mobile


Shwmae Products LTD That's understandable Kerry but what needs to be remembered is we send out up to and over 70+ orders a week and sometimes vastly more. It's to be expected that a few people have narks. It's not these people we are referring to. We are referring to the countless people who have never ordered, spoken or even reviewed our products who have gone on and exaggerated, fabricated or totally made up things about the company in order to damage it.... Now we aren't saying we are perfect. We won't say any company is, but we do make our own designs, we do fully financially cover everything we have and have had and we have NEVER run away with money or gone against trading standards regulations. We hold our heads high in knowing these people are nothing more then people who sadly have taken a disliking for our success and triumphs.
36 minutes ago ·


----------



## WelshD (13 December 2013)

With reference to the official 'statement' I was really hopeful till i got to the third paragraph. What a golden opportunity this would have been to apologise aeven if they saved face and said they only had a small percentage of unhappy customers - even that would have been ok 

Pressing on with childish accusations is such a bad move 

A great shame


----------



## Django Pony (13 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Latest on FB

'In addition to below we would like to address that we are 19 & 21 owning this company. We are extremely hard working, have climbed the ladder with no financial help of any sort. We strive to better the company from the begging and always to improve quality, and service always. 

 We would like everyone to rest assure that we are working in alliance with some of the countries biggest company advisers who have decades of experience dealing with companies like our own who also strive for quality and experience for now and the future.

 We urge everyone to rest easy that we are following the correct channels to rectify the fabricated accusations and we will get to the bottom of it.

 We would like to thank everyone for their support and hope to always improve and better ourselves in your eyes.'
		
Click to expand...

^^ This put me in mind of the episode of Friends when Joey uses a thesaurus to write a letter of recommendation to Chandler and Monica's adoption agency   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s0LqZMsfTQ


----------



## *hic* (13 December 2013)

*waves* to showingmadfilly who is currently viewing this thread


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

I love friends always cheers me up in a bad mood but that clip is a classic


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

Hello showingmadfilly hope your enjoying a bit of light reading


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 December 2013)

What are they going to get to the bottom of .... the hole they are digging for themselves?


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			What are they going to get to the bottom of .... the hole they are digging for themselves?
		
Click to expand...

if they ever find the bottom lol


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (13 December 2013)

I wonder how long my comment will last despite it not bring derogatory.


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

another comment from facebook page. Thought I'd post before its removed

(name removed) I don't think everyone who has said something bad against you is fabricating everything when the reports say they have correspondence from you and bank statements saying they have placed orders which after months haven't been received or processed and no money refund been given either. Just what I took from the reviews after googling also. I think maybe you should cap your orders if you cannot meet them or give put realistic timescales if swamped not take orders when you cannot fulfill them or rush orders and give out poor quality items. Again just what I have taken from several reviews after googling your company.


----------



## Follysmum (13 December 2013)

No wonder there are all good comments on their FB thread, they have blocked all the " terrible bullies". I am fecked off with reading all their dribble now. Give someone enough rope and all that.


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			I wonder how long my comment will last despite it not bring derogatory.
		
Click to expand...

We could take bets on that ... not long I would say.

I love the comment above 'I support you.. If I had the money to buy one I would.. '  little does she know !!


----------



## Mrs B (13 December 2013)

Even having read everything here and on other forums, I do feel quite sorry for the girls (although not as much as for those who've lost money).  

As I posted earlier on this thread, there must be 'adults/parents' behind these two who are, unfortunately, advising them very badly. The golden rule is: when in a hole, stop digging.

Having watched the FB site for the last couple of weeks, I do not believe in the slightest the 'It wasn't out fault, Gov'nr, it's a conspiracy lead by a bunch of mean, jealous Trolls' argument either. They've over estimated their capacity to deliver the goods and seem unable to acknowledge this. Worse than that, instead of admitting it, they attack the very people they could have won over if their customer service had been better. And quite frankly, threatening legal action and the police is going to backfire rather more than somewhat.

Most of their 'likes' on FB are by other children or those lacking in horse knowledge. And then they delete any negative reports immediately. Not a good, wise or commercially sound idea.

To the parents or these two, I'd say this:

What in Hell's name are you doing, letting them keep digging such an enormous hole for themselves? And then encouraging/allowing them to use the same spades to make it deeper? You're doing them no favours for their future lives or reputations in the slightest. 

Completely irresponsible.


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

**waves** to SMF again


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 December 2013)

Loving the ridiculous statements about passing on the comments to the police! Hilarious! And the police will ask for accounts, orders in, orders out, will they? Actually, they won't ask for anything but they'll probably be able to offer the name of the nearest solicitor whom the girls can employ to defend them when they're sued by dozens of people who'd like their money back! Just pay everyone back, girls, and give it up, you're clearly out of your depth.


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 December 2013)

negative comments removed AGAIN. 

How they have received so many lovely comments about products and will start posting them soon


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (13 December 2013)

After 46 pages of comments regarding alleged poor service, paying for goods but not receiving them, refunds not being received & various other issues mentioned has anyone actually started proceedings against the company?

It appears that the amounts mentioned would be covered by a Small Claims Court claim brought by an individual against the company. The proceedure is simple to go through & also cheap so most people have access to the process. The required forms for completion on on the attached link:

https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money

You don't need a solicitor to make the claim, this keeps the cost down considerably. There is plenty of information about the proceedure on line.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 December 2013)

Shwmae appears not to be an actual word. Do you think they meant siwd mae, pronounced sh mae?


----------



## Patterdale (13 December 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Shwmae appears not to be an actual word. Do you think they meant siwd mae, pronounced sh mae?
		
Click to expand...

Actually it's sut mae, pronounced shu my and meaning 'how are you?'


----------



## MadBlackLab (14 December 2013)

another happy customer

(name removed) I am a person that has purchased a onesie from you in July and was told the alterations required would be done and the onesie would be sent to me the following week which was fine as I could then try it before i needed it for a sleep over show, it arrived 2 and half weeks later so left me no option but to use it for the show. I was very disappointed that none of the alteration had been made and there was undone stitching, I tried to call but no answer. After only a couple of hours of wear the fabric was all laddered and had ripped which I wasn't happy about as she was only in the Horsebox and this is meant to be for turnout so is not fit for purpose. I sent an email to say how disappointed I was and was told to send it back for repair, i had to pay for the return postage (over £18) before you would give me the address! I sent the onesie back on 23rd August and still haven't got it back and now your not replying to my emails??? I didn't want to post on here but you have left me with no option!


----------



## LittleRedHen (14 December 2013)

Dear Director of Shwmae,
I find myself writing on this forum after reading the article in Horse and Hound and because my daughter wants one of your onesies for her pony.
I think you have a product that is obviously popular and believe that you do have happy customers.
I believe that you have people trolling you, some will jump on the band wagon to bad mouth a company. However I also believe that you have trolls who are on your side writing false good reviews.
For every allegedly bad review on here you say is false I would suggest that there is a false review praising you on your page.
Friends of people who claim to have been scammed by you will be defend them as will your friends who defend your products and customer service.
You are two young adults with an attitude towards business that is quite frankly baffling, the posts you leave on this forum and Facebook do nothing to convince me I should part with £200 of my hard earned cash. 
Your first line of defence seems to be attack rather than explain. Threatening alleged unhappy customers with law suits is ridiculous.
Why do you delete people's negative content? That in itself is suspicious, if you have thousands of good reviews share them and leave the negative ones so that potential customers can see the good and the bad. All good businesses use customer feedback good and bad to improve their customer service. 
Did your renowned company advisors not tell you this? They advised you to make aggressive threats on Facebook? 
I would seek advice else where if I were you.
I would not at this time order from you.
I feel very sorry for those people who have not received their orders.
I feel sorry for you as you are clearly either being badly advised or so belligerent that not cannot see just how bad your company looks to a potential customer.
I won't be ordering.


----------



## hairycob (14 December 2013)

Well I used to work for 1 of the biggest company advisers in the country. Even though it was years ago & I was (very) far down the seniority scale they would have had to sell a lot of onesies to afford even 1 hour of my time at 2001 rates.


----------



## mil1212 (14 December 2013)

Is there anyone reading this forum that has a onsie they are happy with? If so could they share a photo?


----------



## MadBlackLab (14 December 2013)

can someone confirm they trading in south wales? also have a good look at their facebook page


----------



## Patterdale (14 December 2013)

Goodness I WISH they'd get some good advice. They're tying themselves in knots on Facebook.


----------



## MadBlackLab (14 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Goodness I WISH they'd get some good advice. They're tying themselves in knots on Facebook. 

Click to expand...

I don't know if to laugh or cry tbh


----------



## Patterdale (14 December 2013)

"we aim to give people the chance to rectify the situation before it gets out of hand, anyone who steps out or comes forward will not be touched and we will happily ignore what has been said, those who wish to continue and do the above sadly we must take legal action against"

Oh dear. 

Girls, PLEASE - get some proper advice.


----------



## MadBlackLab (14 December 2013)

For those who cant see the facebook page I've copied this for you to read



Shwmae Products LTD 

about an hour ago
.


Dear members of the public/customers

 As a seller we at Shwmae Products LTD are held to the customers rights at all times and are obliged to do our best to please on all attempts. We also as sellers have rights to protect ourselves and our company from the following situations.

 Falsifying and fabricating circumstance and situations:-
 * we are aware that as buyers it is your right to have an opinion on a product or service you receive. However if you have not purchased or had any service from our company to which you have factual evidence against ourselves or products it is not your right to fabricate or falsify evidence against us.

 Exaggerating with intent to damage:-
 * although it is your right to have an opinion on a service you have had or a product! all opinions must be 100% factual and not exaggerated in any form. 

 Derogatory comments:-
 * again although opinions towards a service received or product is within your right. Comments aimed at a member of staff or company personal are to be avoided at all costs. Any comments found and proven to be personal can be held against the the person who said them.

 Accusations with intent to ruin reputation:-
 * all accusations must at all times be backed up with factual, non exaggerated or fabricated evidence and not contain words which unless proven in court are correct. For example fraud, scammers, thieves etc.... These accusations which used in the wrong way can be taken very seriously. 

 Sharing personal/private information:-
 * all companies are obliged to share a company address, phone number and email contact. Any details away from these contacts such as personal addresses, phone numbers or contact details can not be shared without the owners consent. 

 In conclusion to the above, all opinions which are factual and can be backed up fully with the full experience of the experience you recieved when ordering and receiving an item is allowed however if your statements are in anyway found to be malice with intent to damage, exaggerated, or missing evidence can be held against you. 

 If you are not a customer and are found to be messaging, calling or swaying potential customers you can be held accountable for damages. 

 If you are a past customer of shwmaes and have a true report you are obliged to fill in all evidence including offered compensation, offered refunds or offered ways of resolution to your complaint. Missing this evidence can be again classed as intent to damage the companies reputation. 

 If your order is found to be within company rights for example within time, within the order form ordered etc... And you also provide false evidence to customers or online forums with fabricated evidence we again can class this as an intent to damage the companies name. 

 Shwmae Products LTD :- Company Number :- 07815626 Tel:- 07523983596
 Registered address:- Bromyard, Herefordshire, HR7 4LU
 UK email:- pay.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk Overseas email:- shwmaeproducts.aus@hotmail.com
 Company registered director:- Ms Jessica Clarke Company Origin:- South Wales UK


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 December 2013)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			After 46 pages of comments regarding alleged poor service, paying for goods but not receiving them, refunds not being received & various other issues mentioned has anyone actually started proceedings against the company?

It appears that the amounts mentioned would be covered by a Small Claims Court claim brought by an individual against the company. The proceedure is simple to go through & also cheap so most people have access to the process. The required forms for completion on on the attached link:

https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money

You don't need a solicitor to make the claim, this keeps the cost down considerably. There is plenty of information about the proceedure on line. 

Click to expand...

Yep, that's gonna be the next step, but you do have to send them 2 or 3 formal letters to their registered address before going to the small claims court.   

Better if the issue is resolved before going to court really, but if that's what it takes then so be it!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (14 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			For those who cant see the facebook page I've copied this for you to read



Shwmae Products LTD 

about an hour ago
.


Dear members of the public/customers

 As a seller we at Shwmae Products LTD are held to the customers rights at all times and are obliged to do our best to please on all attempts. We also as sellers have rights to protect ourselves and our company from the following situations.

 Falsifying and fabricating circumstance and situations:-
 * we are aware that as buyers it is your right to have an opinion on a product or service you receive. However if you have not purchased or had any service from our company to which you have factual evidence against ourselves or products it is not your right to fabricate or falsify evidence against us.

 Exaggerating with intent to damage:-
 * although it is your right to have an opinion on a service you have had or a product! all opinions must be 100% factual and not exaggerated in any form. 

 Derogatory comments:-
 * again although opinions towards a service received or product is within your right. Comments aimed at a member of staff or company personal are to be avoided at all costs. Any comments found and proven to be personal can be held against the the person who said them.

 Accusations with intent to ruin reputation:-
 * all accusations must at all times be backed up with factual, non exaggerated or fabricated evidence and not contain words which unless proven in court are correct. For example fraud, scammers, thieves etc.... These accusations which used in the wrong way can be taken very seriously. 

 Sharing personal/private information:-
 * all companies are obliged to share a company address, phone number and email contact. Any details away from these contacts such as personal addresses, phone numbers or contact details can not be shared without the owners consent. 

 In conclusion to the above, all opinions which are factual and can be backed up fully with the full experience of the experience you recieved when ordering and receiving an item is allowed however if your statements are in anyway found to be malice with intent to damage, exaggerated, or missing evidence can be held against you. 

 If you are not a customer and are found to be messaging, calling or swaying potential customers you can be held accountable for damages. 

 If you are a past customer of shwmaes and have a true report you are obliged to fill in all evidence including offered compensation, offered refunds or offered ways of resolution to your complaint. Missing this evidence can be again classed as intent to damage the companies reputation. 

 If your order is found to be within company rights for example within time, within the order form ordered etc... And you also provide false evidence to customers or online forums with fabricated evidence we again can class this as an intent to damage the companies name. 

 Shwmae Products LTD :- Company Number :- 07815626 Tel:- 07523983596
 Registered address:- Bromyard, Herefordshire, HR7 4LU
 UK email:- pay.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk Overseas email:- shwmaeproducts.aus@hotmail.com
 Company registered director:- Ms Jessica Clarke Company Origin:- South Wales UK
		
Click to expand...


Are they actually for real? Honestly girls you are not Presenting yourselves in the best of light most companies would be making amends not threatening past customers and potential ones with actions that really cannot be done due to the fact that people are allowed an opinion on things in this country and that in itself is not slanderous or defamatory when commenting on other peoples experiences.


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Are they actually for real? Honestly girls you are not Presenting yourselves in the best of light most companies would be making amends not threatening past customers and potential ones with actions that really cannot be done due to the fact that people are allowed an opinion on things in this country and that in itself is not slanderous or defamatory when commenting on other peoples experiences.
		
Click to expand...

And as Ms Jessica of Shwmae called us lying internet trolls, I believe that to be the quote from the H&H article, I think she might be being a little defamatory herself.   In my experience with Shwmae I am telling the truth and SMF has been telling the lies.  Obviously I can not vouch for other people on this forum but from my own dealings with this company I tend to believe the aggrieved customers.


----------



## dianchi (14 December 2013)

Thing I am finding most odd, is I keep msging them in an attempt to try and order, but I need more info on which product to order.

So I am trying to be a customer!

As someone trying to be a customer please can you respond?? Never know I could give you positive feedback!
Currently in light of attempts to order and use your website it is not a positive experience!

Please step away from "saving face" and save some new customers!


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 December 2013)

The letter is a classic ! Trying to intimidate customers is not a clever marketing move. 

Here's an idea, instead of threatening people, why not outline what you are actually going to do for your disgruntled customers ?


----------



## cptrayes (14 December 2013)

Deleted.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			"we aim to give people the chance to rectify the situation before it gets out of hand, anyone who steps out or comes forward will not be touched and we will happily ignore what has been said, those who wish to continue and do the above sadly we must take legal action against"

Oh dear. 

Girls, PLEASE - get some proper advice.
		
Click to expand...

Will not be touched? Does this mean they are therefore threatening violence to those who do say something?! Very foolish thing to publish on a website!

Girls, refund those customers who have not yet received orders and **** down, regroup and do it properly next time. Or don't bother as you clearly dunno what you're doing!


----------



## MadBlackLab (14 December 2013)

they have said on facebook that they weren't available to speak to customers cause they were updating their website. I see no change to their website. Also negative comments are being removed again!!!!!!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (14 December 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Will not be touched? Does this mean they are therefore threatening violence to those who do say something?! Very foolish thing to publish on a website!

Girls, refund those customers who have not yet received orders and **** down, regroup and do it properly next time. Or don't bother as you clearly dunno what you're doing!
		
Click to expand...

I read it as a threat of violence too. also agree with you last paragraph too


----------



## MiniMilton (14 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			"we aim to give people the chance to rectify the situation before it gets out of hand, anyone who steps out or comes forward will not be touched and we will happily ignore what has been said, those who wish to continue and do the above sadly we must take legal action against"

Oh dear. 

Girls, PLEASE - get some proper advice.
		
Click to expand...

This is so bad its actually funny


----------



## Renvers (14 December 2013)

I read this thread a few days ago and was quite alarmed at the treatment the customers have posted (I don't think any of you resemble trolls) and of a company that sounds out of its depth. 

In conversation the other day a friend mentioned she was planning to get her 8 year old daughter a Onesie for her pony, I have advised her to Google them first before making a decision. She has just texted to say she has read of your experiences and also the other positive testimonials on their site and on balance your experiences has persuaded her to hold fire for now. So thank you for posting as it may have saved one little girl a disappointment at Christmas.

I hope for both customers and company that some positive actions are taken to remedy this situation - at the very least some professional guidance on operating a company and providing good customer service (and adherence to Direct Selling Regulations).

If showing mad filly was an active member on here surely she has seen the number of threads asking for opinions on different equine companies and the frank and honest experiences people share? How can she accuse HHO'ers of trolling because this time it is her company ?


----------



## Elvis (14 December 2013)

Wow, what an absolute disaster of a company...


----------



## MadBlackLab (14 December 2013)

Someone has commented on their facebook page that she won't use shwmae again after reading that post they put the big long one.


----------



## daughter's groom (14 December 2013)

Lurking with great interest as I have a remote personal knowledge of persons involved and from that standpoint only will be interested to see the outcome of this thread. Have absolutely no opinions with regard to the issues under discussion however.


----------



## pipersacco (14 December 2013)

I have been blocked from Shwmae FB page and they won't acknowledge my emails, I bought a t/o hood and it came fairly quickly but my horse broke it- I asked if they would repair it and they were great, I offered to pay and they said no, I was impressed! I sent it back and then ordered a fleece hood and rug and paid for it 18.10.13 they said it would be sent that week....... NO , it took them a month to return my t/o hood ( quite amazed I actually got that back) but still have no fleece rug, they have said that they were posting it but never gave me tracking no. Now they just refuse to answers emails!! I have reported them to FB and to the police and I will keep doing all I can to get either my rug or my money back, Shwmae simply can't be trusted- such a shame as they are causing themselves so much stress. JESSICA if you read this, just do the honest thing and send people the products they have paid for- no one wants to cause you problems, they just want what they have paid for!! You have said on FB that you are young- well this is your chance to grow up quickly and take responsibility for your actions!!


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 December 2013)

pipersacco said:



			I have been blocked from Shwmae FB page and they won't acknowledge my emails, I bought a t/o hood and it came fairly quickly but my horse broke it- I asked if they would repair it and they were great, I offered to pay and they said no, I was impressed! I sent it back and then ordered a fleece hood and rug and paid for it 18.10.13 they said it would be sent that week....... NO , it took them a month to return my t/o hood ( quite amazed I actually got that back) but still have no fleece rug, they have said that they were posting it but never gave me tracking no. Now they just refuse to answers emails!! I have reported them to FB and to the police and I will keep doing all I can to get either my rug or my money back, Shwmae simply can't be trusted- such a shame as they are causing themselves so much stress. JESSICA if you read this, just do the honest thing and send people the products they have paid for- no one wants to cause you problems, they just want what they have paid for!! You have said on FB that you are young- well this is your chance to grow up quickly and take responsibility for your actions!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, another lying internet troll I see!   Hope you have been following this thread and don't take that personally.  Seriously advise that you contact the Citizens Advice peeps on Monday.   You can look on www.adviceguide.org.uk or call the Citizens Advice consumer helpline on 08454 04 05 06 and they will guide you through the next necessary steps.   So join the club of dissatisfied customers!


----------



## alliersv1 (14 December 2013)

Shwmae Horsewear
about an hour ago via Mobile

Who to win Xfactor?


Priorities....


----------



## MadBlackLab (14 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Shwmae Horsewear
about an hour ago via Mobile

Who to win Xfactor?


Priorities....
		
Click to expand...

Completely unprofessional for a business page


----------



## alliersv1 (14 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Completely unprofessional for a business page
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought.
Surely they have a personal page for that kind of stuff.
Frankly, if I was in the do do they are currently in, I'd be working all the hours I could to rectify the situation.


----------



## MadBlackLab (14 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			That's what I thought.
Surely they have a personal page for that kind of stuff.
Frankly, if I was in the do do they are currently in, I'd be working all the hours I could to rectify the situation.
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			That's what I thought.
Surely they have a personal page for that kind of stuff.
Frankly, if I was in the do do they are currently in, I'd be working all the hours I could to rectify the situation.
		
Click to expand...

No need .. you just call them all lying internet trolls and dismiss them.   

Sorry that phrase seems to have stuck, must change the record


----------



## lula (15 December 2013)

Shwmae Products LTD We 100% agree about the watermark however this was a customers onesie who she posted and then templates to make her own... We are afraid hers look dangerous and we are starting to realise where all this bad press about us is coming from! These companies are going around messaging people to come to them but the pictures they use to get people on side is a shwmae picture! We have messaged the person informing them that sadly advisers think we should take this a
22 minutes ago · Edited
Shwmae Products LTD All to the police so at this point won't name and shame... However we might need to if they don't reason with us that this has to stop
21 minutes ago

-------

they're now blaming all the bad press and publicity on another company stealing a photo of their onesie and passing it off as their own and THAT'S where the reports of bad quality and service are coming from.

Deluded or in denial im not sure which. 
Entertaining in a morbidly fascinating way tho..


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

they really don't know when to stop digging


----------



## suestowford (15 December 2013)

This is the thread that keeps on giving


----------



## Polos (15 December 2013)

To me they seem to need to grow up a bit and act a bit more maturely and polite before they even think of carrying on with their company. Their responses to a problem are incredibly childish, they are so stupid as to blame other companies for their faults, they must be deluded if they think that would work! 

Now I don't know much about the legal side of things but the fact that they keep threatening to take people to the police and court, won't they just get into more trouble? They don't seem to want to take any responsibility for their actions. It's everyone else's fault but theirs! 

Also I'd love to know what training they have received, I don't think a Gcse in textiles counts


----------



## suestowford (15 December 2013)

What they are coming out with now reminds me so much of the Beeston stuff a few months ago.
*threats of legal action
*denial of involvement
*denouncements (or threats of such)
*anyone who disagrees with me must be a troll (or a Horror, maybe?)


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

for those who cant see their facebook page here is their latest it isn't our fault statement



Shwmae Products LTD 

about an hour ago
.


It's with great sadness we need to post again that another company has stolen a photograph of OUR onesie on a customers horse to advertise them making them!

 In three years of designing shwmae products ltd has always striven to be different and original. 

 We have NEVER once used another companies pictures and we always make sure we do our best to make designs as different and unique as possible.

 It's with utter disappointment we are again going to have to urge customers to avoid another company because their training and quality is not near our own and the picture your buying from is a SHWMAE item not theirs so you are falsely buying the quality you see. 

 We have a print screen to prove it if anyone would like to see!

 It's no surprise to us that there are so many bad rumours going around about shwmae's quality and service when companies who haven't trained as long as us are taking our pictures... Not delivering or making them in a DANGEROUS or not fit for purpose way.

 It's a shame our company should suffer because other companies are ganging up to push us off the market to take our design.

 Friends of these companies are also joining in but we hope our loyal customers who have known shwmae three years will back us in saying we are original and our designs have always stemmed from a want to be different.

 It is with great sadness we had to post this again! It's certainly not something we wanted to do but these people are stopping at no ends taking our pictures and designs and then running our company to the dirt in order to take us off the main stream.


----------



## Patterdale (15 December 2013)

Oh my goodness has anyone seen the latest big long statement on their Facebook? 
They are now blaming all the problems people have had on another company. 

*facepalm*

I wish they'd stop digging, it's getting painful to watch!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 December 2013)

Interesting status from yesterday:
Anyone who ordered just a hood yesterday in the sale your products no matter the dispatch you chose will be sent Monday morning! That's free 24hrs dispatch and hopefully providing couriers are on time each and every one will be with you Tuesday.

So how come people from months ago still haven't had their items?!


----------



## southerncomfort (15 December 2013)

This would be hilarious if it weren't for the fact that they are fraudulently taking money off people!

Let me get this straight...they are now claiming that all the negative comments are from people who ordered from another company thinking it was them.  Okaaaaaay.....so how do they get around the fact that people paid money to THEM, not to another company.  That people have emailed and phoned THEM to try and get their money back.  That THEY have provided false tracking details and used every delaying tactic possible.

Sad to say, I don't think these girls will realise the mess they are in until they receive a letter from the small claims court.


----------



## wildwhippet (15 December 2013)

"It's no surprise to us that there are so many bad rumours going around about shwmae's quality and service when companies who haven't trained as long as us are taking our pictures.."

They make a big deal of being 19 & 21..... How long have they trained & what training are they claiming to have??


----------



## *hic* (15 December 2013)

*hic* said:









I cannot believe how close to the eye this is!
		
Click to expand...

Please note that this picture was on Shwmae Products Ltd Facebook page, posted by a happy customer and Shwmae Products Limited commented on it to say how happy the customer was with the product they had received from Shwmae and what a good fit it was.

The actual quote:
"Happy horse in their onesie! So lovely to hear how the owner of this fabulous horse and onesie said how they feel the product doesn't restrict in any way and he horse loves it!

A handful of haters to a world full of fans and happy customers seems to make it all worth the hours and work . X

"


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

SMF it appears your lies and posting the blame on to other people has finally bit you on the bum


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

this a reply to the blaming everyone thread 

(name removed)  I think you just need to rise above it, I'm sorry but the more I see you moan about others stealing photos or saying bad things about your company the more I'm put off wanting to follow you. You need to carry on with your products, make sure your doing the best you can & deal with these things privately & legally if needs be. Good luck


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 December 2013)

They may have censored any unhappy customer remarks from their facebook page, but don't you think, their own long rambling essays about the company's bad press is just a _teeny_ hint that they have problems ?


----------



## lula (15 December 2013)

southerncomfort said:



			This would be hilarious if it weren't for the fact that they are fraudulently taking money off people!

Let me get this straight...they are now claiming that all the negative comments are from people who ordered from another company thinking it was them.  Okaaaaaay.....so how do they get around the fact that people paid money to THEM, not to another company.  That people have emailed and phoned THEM to try and get their money back.  That THEY have provided false tracking details and used every delaying tactic possible.

Sad to say, I don't think these girls will realise the mess they are in until they receive a letter from the small claims court.
		
Click to expand...

excellent
 so all the customers who bought a onsie off shwmae and who either never got it, got it 3 months late, or got in shoddily made and were blocked or deleted off the shwmae page for complaining had had a mass episode of acute amnesia and never bought it off shwmae at all but this rival company who's product looks a bit like theirs and that's where this whole mess stems from?



I sincerely hope they ddint pay one of their 'countries best advisers' to come up with that.


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

lula said:



			excellent
 so all the customers who bought a onsie off shwmae and who either never got it, got it 3 months late, or got in shoddily made and were blocked or deleted off the shwmae page for complaining had had a mass episode of acute amnesia and never bought it off shwmae at all but this rival company who's product looks a bit like theirs and that's where this whole mess stems from?

I sincerely hope they ddint pay one of their 'countries best advisers' to come up with that.
		
Click to expand...

pmsl


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

PMSL at latest. Apparently all the rosettes a customer of shwmae has won is because of their onseie. So nothing to do with the horse at all just the onsie. Thought I herd and seen it all till now. Going to now lay down in a dark room till I get over the shock


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			pmsl 

Click to expand...

Jeeze, just had to Google that (showing my age), now am PMSL ... love it!!


----------



## Dizzleton (15 December 2013)

My reply to the pictures of rosettes they posted. 

Or the horse has correct conformation, movement and is healthy and well ridden. My horse has a mirror shine due to proper grooming and balanced diet and if an unbeknownst skin problem does arise; he would treated accordingly with medication and care. Whilst I do understand the need for sweet itch rugs; the notion of horse 'onesies' for a healthy horse is incomprehensible.


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			My reply to the pictures of rosettes they posted. 

Or the horse has correct conformation, movement and is healthy and well ridden. My horse has a mirror shine due to proper grooming and balanced diet and if an unbeknownst skin problem does arise; he would treated accordingly with medication and care. Whilst I do understand the need for sweet itch rugs; the notion of horse 'onesies' for a healthy horse is incomprehensible.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that well said


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 December 2013)

southerncomfort said:



			This would be hilarious if it weren't for the fact that they are fraudulently taking money off people!

Let me get this straight...they are now claiming that all the negative comments are from people who ordered from another company thinking it was them.  Okaaaaaay.....so how do they get around the fact that people paid money to THEM, not to another company.  That people have emailed and phoned THEM to try and get their money back.  That THEY have provided false tracking details and used every delaying tactic possible.

Sad to say, I don't think these girls will realise the mess they are in until they receive a letter from the small claims court.
		
Click to expand...


Blast, Southerncomfort you have just shattered my illusions.  There I was thinking that I purchased from a imposter company after all.

What next aliens taking over the company and being rude to people?


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 December 2013)

I liked this posted by Shwmae on FB

'The coats after wearing the onesies are second to non, they stop any skin problems or issues and heal wounds by protecting them.

These onesies are nothing short of fabulous for getting coats correct! We have thousands of customers to vouch for this and all the posts on our wall are evidence of how happy people are.'

The one night my girl wore the t/o Onsie .... it removed a large section of hair on her chest by both elbows, she had pressure marks around her pasterns and she filled the back legs with poop as they would not do up fully.  Nice, don't think it fitted properly !  If some sort of guidance had been provided with the t/o I might not have left it on over night.  When I mentioned this the official response was ' there are plenty of photo's on the web', so yet again it was my fault.


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

So do the judge go down the line and ask who uses a onesies and that's the end of the class? I think they really made their bed they better be prepared to lay in it


----------



## Dizzleton (15 December 2013)

My next reply:

I have no intention of 'bringing the company down' I simply see so many dissatisfied customers who have not received the products that were ordered. The comments on various forum websites are ALL the same - No emails / calls / Facebook message answered. No tracking number given, products don't turn up, blaming the courier companies and it taking many months to receive refunds, such poor quality materials and poor fit, then using the same excuses such as 'we didn't receive an email/message', 'We have new staff', 'One of our horses was ill' etc etc. I think it is disgusting that you're 'running' a business that doesn't send it's paid for products to its customers on time, or sometimes at all. Instead of digging yourself into a deeper hole, build your way out by working your a**es off making and sending your products instead of replying to forums and FB comments. I don't have 1 bad comment for Snuggy Hoods (I own 2 Snuggy Jams/hoods and 2 turnout hoods) I ordered these after seeing the online posts regarding the above. They all arrived on time, are a brilliant fit and top quality. I don't think anyone would try and bring a company down out of jealousy, they simply want their products delivered!


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

Saw that Jenny. They basically said your one of these trolls. I think the post with the rosettes has made themselves look stupid. Really stupid


----------



## Dizzleton (15 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Saw that Jenny. They basically said your one of these trolls. I think the post with the rosettes has made themselves look stupid. Really stupid
		
Click to expand...

Just so naive.


----------



## OldHacker (15 December 2013)

Love the latest nonsense! Hope they can substantiate these claims about wonder onesie's alleged super powers!


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

and surprise surprise your last comment has vanished


----------



## Dizzleton (15 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			and surprise surprise your last comment has vanished
		
Click to expand...

Yep and apparently I'm a 'repeat offender'


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

this is the response to the horse and hound article





Shwmae Products LTD Just in the process of doing it through the correct channels now ceri, they asked us to defend the company when asked could we have the evidence to defend against we were told we couldn't have it so we ran blind. With so many customers all so happy and no private complaints we had no idea where it had come from and that we were running as normal. When it was published they failed to say the person was offered free products time and time again, she was given a refund before the trouble even started and we countless times offered to compensate. Non of this was published... And because we didn't know where it was coming from we didn't know what to say to defend as far as we knew we had nothing going on

13 minutes ago
..


----------



## FabioandFreddy (15 December 2013)

Have just had a read of their FB wall - OMG, it is so full of bull! Wonder how long before my comment is deleted - going for 5 minutes! Love how they're putting up a few people's remarks of people bad mouthing them through jealousy! Umm, no - its because you don't deliver your items when you say you will, don't answer when people try to contact you and IF the item turns up its shoddy!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (15 December 2013)

not even 5 minutes and my comment is deleted and now blocked from commenting!


----------



## sidnney4u (15 December 2013)

id like to know why a product from them in the sale would cost £39.99 to post !!! before the sale it only cost £12.50 ?? yes its so i can get it before christmas but thats over a week away and no other internet orders are costing me anywhere near this much ???


----------



## sidnney4u (15 December 2013)

and why do they keep removing peoples comments off facebook!!!! just concentrate on your customer service department instead of posting pictures bigging yourselves up !!!


----------



## wildwhippet (15 December 2013)

The recent article that was in H&H is now headlining the H&H internet page!


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

their page is removed I cant see it anymore. Anyone else find this


----------



## wildwhippet (15 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			id like to know why a product from them in the sale would cost £39.99 to post !!! before the sale it only cost £12.50 ?? yes its so i can get it before christmas but thats over a week away and no other internet orders are costing me anywhere near this much ???
		
Click to expand...


Perhaps flying pigs are expensive??? 

(Sorry couldn't resist&#55357;&#56841


----------



## sidnney4u (15 December 2013)

just tried to go on their facebook page and ??? its been removed ??? has anyone else seen this ??


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			just tried to go on their facebook page and ??? its been removed ??? has anyone else seen this ??
		
Click to expand...

yep both pages have


----------



## evillyn (15 December 2013)

Ooo they have removed their page I belive! They posted a message saying they will not be taking any more online orders! And all current customers will have theirs delivered.


----------



## Dizzleton (15 December 2013)

evillyn said:



			Ooo they have removed their page I belive! They posted a message saying they will not be taking any more online orders! And all current customers will have theirs delivered.
		
Click to expand...

Just another publicity stunt I'd imagine!


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

or they finally admitting defeat that they can't delivery on their promises. Doesn't help the people who are out of pocket though


----------



## evillyn (15 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			Just another publicity stunt I'd imagine!
		
Click to expand...

Most likely! Its also a common thing to delete your fb page when you dont get your way to get attention, very common with teens who like to flounce!


----------



## slumdog (15 December 2013)

Watch them pop up again with a new name! It would be funny if it wasn't for the fact they'd scammed people


----------



## OldHacker (15 December 2013)

Another emergency meeting? With the police, solicitors, 'advisers', Frodo, Bilbo Baggins, aliens love onesies and the three billy goats gruff! It's the latest in troll prevention no doubt, especially when wearing a onesie of invincibility that is teflon coated...  Who needs X factor when there is this thread!


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			Another emergency meeting? With the police, solicitors, 'advisers', Frodo, Bilbo Baggins, aliens love onesies and the three billy goats gruff! It's the latest in troll prevention no doubt, especially when wearing a onesie of invincibility that is teflon coated...  Who needs X factor when there is this thread!
		
Click to expand...

PSML at this


----------



## slumdog (15 December 2013)

Whether they intended to or not, they've now just done a runner with god knows how many customers money


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

slumdog said:



			Whether they intended to or not, they've now just done a runner with god knows how many customers money
		
Click to expand...

I hope that all the customers that been scammed get their money back as I think there is enough evidence now that they are scamming customers.


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

**waves to SMF**


----------



## Dizzleton (15 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			**waves to SMF**
		
Click to expand...

I can't quite believe how sad these people are.


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			I can't quite believe how sad these people are.
		
Click to expand...

me? or SMF?


----------



## Dizzleton (15 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			me? or SMF?
		
Click to expand...

SMF, quite pathetic


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 December 2013)

Shwmae Product revamped web page still up


----------



## Kat_Bath (15 December 2013)

And Xmas dispatch has gone from £39.99 to £46.98... On certain products... Weird. And there are different telephone numbers on different pages...


----------



## khalswitz (15 December 2013)

I would like to say that I cannot comment on the onesies themselves or the customer service as I am not a client. However as a young business owner myself (22 and running my company since 21) I am shocked and appalled at the things they have been posting on their Facebook and their responses on this thread. Running a business is as much about customer relations as the product itself, and they are presenting a truly awful online image of themselves. I work very hard to be professional, and I edit my personal Facebook, company Facebook and LinkedIn etc continually so that it is suitable for my clients to see and is presenting a professional image, as well as every phone call I take, email I send, text I receive, and conversation in person with clients and potential clients at demos.

Being young is not an excuse for being unprofessional, and being in the same boat as you I am disgusted that you use age as an excuse for bad customer relations. Before starting my business and during the whole course of trading I have continually referred to accountants, business advisors, bank manager, PR personnel, etc so that my inexperience does not hinder my business. Age is no excuse for not seeking good advice and presenting your business appropriately.


----------



## cross (15 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			I would like to say that I cannot comment on the onesies themselves or the customer service as I am not a client. However as a young business owner myself (22 and running my company since 21) I am shocked and appalled at the things they have been posting on their Facebook and their responses on this thread. Running a business is as much about customer relations as the product itself, and they are presenting a truly awful online image of themselves. 

Being young is not an excuse for being unprofessional, and being in the same boat as you I am disgusted that you use age as an excuse for bad customer relations. Before starting my business and during the whole course of trading I have continually referred to accountants, business advisors, bank manager, PR personnel, etc so that my inexperience does not hinder my business. Age is no excuse for not seeking good advice and presenting your business appropriately."

Very well and very sensibly written and obviously from the heart. I have been a customer of this company and I had a dreadful experience. I like you, many years ago started my first company at the age of 17 and grew it to a multi national - so I too was angry when this company tried to use their age as a defence as to why, along with the many other excuses such as moving premises, sick horses etc. that they held on to my funds for two months without supplying me my product which I paid for on a 3 day express delivery. Only after a a huge effort on my part did I get my funds returned.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Zeus (15 December 2013)

It looks as if I have been blocked from their FB page; there was a comment from an unhappy customer in Hertfordshire Horse Riders and I pointed out this thread to them. Keep blocking everyone and they will never get any customers!


----------



## khalswitz (15 December 2013)

cross said:



			Very well and very sensibly written and obviously from the heart. I have been a customer of this company and I had a dreadful experience. I like you, many years ago started my first company at the age of 17 and grew it to a multi national - so I too was angry when this company tried to use their age as a defence as to why, along with the many other excuses such as moving premises, sick horses etc. that they held on to my funds for two months without supplying me my product which I paid for on a 3 day express delivery. Only after a a huge effort on my part did I get my funds returned.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I understand having blips, that is human nature - once, I had a computer crash which resulted in me losing all of the data for some reports that were due in two days' time. Thankfully I had the raw data backed up, but the reports weren't. I was immediately on the phone and apologetic to my clients, explained the situation and outlined a timeline for rewriting from the raw data, and offered a huge discount on their next booking as an apology, with an offer of a refund if the report delay was unacceptable. My clients were very understanding, and I had their product with them as soon as possible - because I was very clear in what had happened and kept them updated I never had a complaint about the situation, and in fact no one even took the refund. 

However, these unavoidable occasional incidences should be death with with utmost apology, and with utmost respect for the client who has parted with their money. And they most certainly should not be the norm, with excuses pouring out and blame laid at the feet of the clients. That is nothing to do with age, or misfortune, it is bad customer service and that is all.


----------



## LeannePip (15 December 2013)

Zeus said:



			It looks as if I have been blocked from their FB page; there was a comment from an unhappy customer in Hertfordshire Horse Riders and I pointed out this thread to them. Keep blocking everyone and they will never get any customers!
		
Click to expand...

think they have closed the page down now

i too haven't had the misfortune of buying from this company however even if i had wanted a onesie for my rose Jessica's responses to this thread would have been enough for me to keep hold of my money let alone the hundreds of bad experiences i have since read about!

as others have said it would have been better for them to have held their hands up and said we are sorry, what can we do to make this better instead of your all the problem and we are perfect!

i too am wondering what on earth this 'extensive training' is! i did GCSE and AS level textiles and all we learnt was how to make things look truly s**t! by adding as many different 'techniques' as physically possible to a pillow case


----------



## mysaladin (15 December 2013)

Has anyone ever ordered/received the turnout socks? Just dawned on me that most on here are talking about onesies and all photos are off onesies on their fb. Have I even ordered a product that exists??


----------



## alliersv1 (15 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			However, these unavoidable occasional incidences should be death with with utmost apology,
		
Click to expand...

Freudian slip?


----------



## khalswitz (15 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Freudian slip?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, iPhone autocorrect, but ironic...


----------



## MadBlackLab (15 December 2013)

sorry been out. Glad not aimed at me jenny


----------



## cross (15 December 2013)

As I am blocked from the companies FB page, and they have ignored the majority of my emails, I write this on a platform which I know they read.

Shwmae Products, if you persist in threatening me either with physical abuse as you have done on this forum and I quote "we aim to give people the chance to rectify the situation before it gets out of hand, anyone who steps out or comes forward will not be touched" and the verbal abuse such as labeling me a "troll" and a "liar." I will commence legal proceedings against your company.

I have been a customer of yours who suffered at the hands of your company. I am well within my rights as a consumer to report on my experience. It is illegal to threaten physical or verbal violence as it is to bring my good name in to disrespect. 

The directors of Shwame Products Ltd have also reported on many occasions on their companies FB page, that the "liars and Trolls" are only jealous of their successful company. Indeed many of their impressionable young followers on their FB state the same thing. The following is in the public domain, it will be for the companies customers/potential customers to make their minds up as to the success of Shwame Products Ltd.

1. Shwmae Products Ltd, had had a half page feature in the national press, with a heading "Horse Onesies firm in trouble with customers" 

2. Shwmae Products Ltd, have posted with Companies House two years of accounts which show trading losses. 

3. Shwame Products Ltd are trending on the HHO

4. Shwame Products Ltd have been reported to the Trading Standards Authority. The Financial Ombudsman and the Advertising Standards Authority in connection with their business practices.



You know who I am, my correspondence with your company is already on this forum.


----------



## OldHacker (15 December 2013)

cross said:



			As I am blocked from the companies FB page, and they have ignored the majority of my emails, I write this on a platform which I know they read.

Shwmae Products, if you persist in threatening me either with physical abuse as you have done on this forum and I quote "we aim to give people the chance to rectify the situation before it gets out of hand, anyone who steps out or comes forward will not be touched" and the verbal abuse such as labeling me a "troll" and a "liar." I will commence legal proceedings against your company.

I have been a customer of yours who suffered at the hands of your company. I am well within my rights as a consumer to report on my experience. It is illegal to threaten physical or verbal violence as it is to bring my good name in to disrespect. 

The directors of Shwame Products Ltd have also reported on many occasions on their companies FB page, that the "liars and Trolls" are only jealous of their successful company. Indeed many of their impressionable young followers on their FB state the same thing. The following is in the public domain, it will be for the companies customers/potential customers to make their minds up as to the success of Shwame Products Ltd.

1. Shwmae Products Ltd, had had a half page feature in the national press, with a heading "Horse Onesies firm in trouble with customers" 

2. Shwmae Products Ltd, have posted with Companies House two years of accounts which show trading losses. 

3. Shwame Products Ltd are trending on the HHO

4. Shwame Products Ltd have been reported to the Trading Standards Authority. The Financial Ombudsman and the Advertising Standards Authority in connection with their business practices.



You know who I am, my correspondence with your company is already on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Well SMF?
Disgraceful way to treat a customer! 
That is why I won't be ordering.
I do not know Cross, I am not a troll (last time I looked) I am a concerned member of the public. This thread has over 41,000 views.  More likes than your defunct page! 
You have your critics, you have your fans, listen wisely to the best of both and you may learn something.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## LittleRedHen (15 December 2013)

I am new to this forum, is there anywhere on these 55 pages someone who has had a positive experience with this company? 
Their company Facebook page, has now gone but it alleged that there were 1000's of happy customers?
Yet here is a forum on the world's leading equestrian magazine's web site, that has 41,000 plus views and not one of these people have come forward in Shwmae's defence?
Horse and Hound wouldn't delete negative comments, unlike the company concerned, so who am I supposed to believe? Hmmm let me think.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 December 2013)

Postage charge £46.98 for a bit of fleece cloth ?????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Must be using a private chauffeur to deliver these little packages. How do they manage to charge such an outrageous amount when other companies guarantee Christmas delivery for the usual (and often free) charge ?


----------



## katastrophykat (15 December 2013)

Has the FB page been removed or have I been blocked? 

I've been playing nicely and have only let a friend know that the one that I had delivered two years ago had to be re-sewn after one night's usage- I fixed it and sold it straight on. 

And I directed her to this thread as well... It's good to have a balanced view of a company...


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Postage charge £46.98 for a bit of fleece cloth ?????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Must be using a private chauffeur to deliver these little packages. How do they manage to charge such an outrageous amount when other companies guarantee Christmas delivery for the usual (and often free) charge ?
		
Click to expand...

Cos they are fleecing their customers ..... HA, sorry couldn't resist it!


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 December 2013)

I think as MadBlackLab would say 

*waves* to SMF


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

So their facebook page still down. negative comments on the H&H article (which they can't remove). No comment on here or their website to what's happening or if customers are getting refunded. All I can say Shwmae I think your lies have finally caught up with you so please make amends by refunding your customers who you have failed to deliver their goods too


----------



## lula (16 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			So their facebook page still down. negative comments on the H&H article (which they can't remove). No comment on here or their website to what's happening or if customers are getting refunded. All I can say Shwmae I think your lies have finally caught up with you so please make amends by refunding your customers who you have failed to deliver their goods too
		
Click to expand...

are you sure its down and we're not just all blocked?


----------



## Elvis (16 December 2013)

No I think they are both down. I haven't commented on their page at all, and I can't see the pages. 

Unless they've changed their settings so it's now a 'secret' group that can only be viewed by those that have 'liked' the page. But I doubt that too.


----------



## Corner Mad House (16 December 2013)

lula said:



			are you sure its down and we're not just all blocked?
		
Click to expand...

If you are blocked you can still see the page, just can not make any comments


----------



## babymare (16 December 2013)

I cant see it now and havent commented on it


----------



## Corner Mad House (16 December 2013)

babymare said:



			I cant see it now and havent commented on it
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing they had a toddler mardy strop and took the page down because people were putting Shwmae FB comments on here and then commenting on them and there is nothing SMF can do about it.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			I am guessing they had a toddler mardy strop and took the page down because people were putting Shwmae FB comments on here and then commenting on them and there is nothing SMF can do about it.
		
Click to expand...

Think perhaps this is pretty much spot on


----------



## Dizzleton (16 December 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/horse-onesies-firm-shwmae-trouble-customers/


----------



## honetpot (16 December 2013)

I actually reported their page to Facebook because I was so fed up with their cavalier attitude to Consumer protection laws which they were not complying with but were basically sticking their fingers in their ears and ignoring when told. You get no feed back from Facebook but perhaps other people have complained?


----------



## Bojingles (16 December 2013)

Well well well, stumbled upon this when looking for pics of the onesies. The girls make them in their own workshop, apparently, which looks suspiciously like a bedroom. And the girls themselves look quite nice! When did it all go so wrong....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ion-Customers-chomping-bit-horse-onesies.html


----------



## lula (16 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			I am guessing they had a toddler mardy strop and took the page down because people were putting Shwmae FB comments on here and then commenting on them and there is nothing SMF can do about it.
		
Click to expand...

what, you mean she cant delete and block unhappy customer comments on HHO too? 
 ah, no wonder she's throwing her onsies out of her pram.


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

Yes and that would explain the poor stitching on heavy fleece as they're not even using an industrial machine there! Believe me I know! We had to buy four industrial machines when we were making the hoods!


----------



## lula (16 December 2013)

Bojingles said:



			Well well well, stumbled upon this when looking for pics of the onesies. The girls make them in their own workshop, apparently, which looks suspiciously like a bedroom. And the girls themselves look quite nice! When did it all go so wrong....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ion-Customers-chomping-bit-horse-onesies.html

Click to expand...

the picture in their bedroom of them in their 'workshop' and the fact they look about 14 is exactly how i imagined them.

the fact this awful product is so popular is just screaming for someone to start up a rival company and start raking in the money in. No one seems to care they dont fit properly and look awful. If i had some money behind me id do it myself.


----------



## Corner Mad House (16 December 2013)

lula said:



			the picture in their bedroom of them in their 'workshop' and the fact they look about 14 is exactly how i imagined them.

the fact this awful product is so popular is just screaming for someone to start up a rival company and start raking in the money in. No one seems to care they dont fit properly and look awful. If i had some money behind me id do it myself.
		
Click to expand...

Other people are making them.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			I am guessing they had a toddler mardy strop and took the page down because people were putting Shwmae FB comments on here and then commenting on them and there is nothing SMF can do about it.
		
Click to expand...

agree with this. Also I never commented on page so wouldn't been blocked


----------



## dianchi (16 December 2013)

Well I've given up!

Their fb page has gone and they just stop answering messages!

So any suggestions on waterproof hoods? Snuggy hoods don't really fit mine too well.

Thanks


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 December 2013)

dianchi said:



			Well I've given up!

Their fb page has gone and they just stop answering messages!

So any suggestions on waterproof hoods? Snuggy hoods don't really fit mine too well.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Apparently there is a company called churchills making them also, many people have recommended them


----------



## Corner Mad House (16 December 2013)

Doing a bit of catching up SMF?


----------



## fatpiggy (16 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			Yes and that would explain the poor stitching on heavy fleece as they're not even using an industrial machine there! Believe me I know! We had to buy four industrial machines when we were making the hoods!
		
Click to expand...

Industrial thread too I hope.   I made a stable rug for my girl and 17 years later it is still absolutely fine.  Amazingly I stitched that on my Mum's 1890s Singer domestic machine.  It could punch through just about anything. Sadly since there is no-one to wear the rug any more it is off to a sanctuary shortly.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Doing a bit of catching up SMF?
		
Click to expand...

**waves to SMF**


----------



## 9tails (16 December 2013)

dianchi said:



			Well I've given up!

Their fb page has gone and they just stop answering messages!

So any suggestions on waterproof hoods? Snuggy hoods don't really fit mine too well.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Were you REALLY considering them?  Not only do they seem to not deliver but there's plenty of remarks that the work is incredibly shoddy and they don't fit.


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			Industrial thread too I hope.   I made a stable rug for my girl and 17 years later it is still absolutely fine.  Amazingly I stitched that on my Mum's 1890s Singer domestic machine.  It could punch through just about anything. Sadly since there is no-one to wear the rug any more it is off to a sanctuary shortly.
		
Click to expand...

I do rug repairs on an old industrial singer, it's that old it was before the reverse came out but it sews through leather and the thickest webbing, it has a walking foot which is great and is still going strong. We used heavier thread when we were making our hoods and we spent A LOT of money on the right machines and thread. From what I remember Shwmae seemed to use the zig zag stitch on everything which would be fine if the stitch was in time as it wasn't on our products!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 December 2013)

Churchills are advertising of Facebook I got posted a link through for those who are needing these items that they haven't gotten from shwmae, not into onesies myself but feel sorry for anyone who gets ripped off by rogue companies.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Churchills are advertising of Facebook I got posted a link through for those who are needing these items that they haven't gotten from shwmae, not into onesies myself but feel sorry for anyone who gets ripped off by rogue companies.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this too. Having horses is expensive enough as it is without people taking advantage to this


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

From Churchills of England facebook page

We believe that another well known onesie company is no longer taking orders or enquiries. If they can't fulfil your order we have over 300 in stock. We have also helped a few mums out that have unfortunately spent money with this company but not got the gifts for their children so we have donated onesies to try to help. Please feel free to share this post.

To me it seems shwmae has ceased trading


----------



## cptrayes (16 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			To me it seems shwmae has ceased trading
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching this thread unfold, and if this is true then I would like to congratulate you all for your perseverance in getting this pair of rogues stopped from ripping any more people off. Good campaign, right outcome. Congratulations also to HHO for both letting this thread stand and for picking it up and running with it in the magazine.


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			From Churchills of England facebook page

We believe that another well known onesie company is no longer taking orders or enquiries. If they can't fulfil your order we have over 300 in stock. We have also helped a few mums out that have unfortunately spent money with this company but not got the gifts for their children so we have donated onesies to try to help. Please feel free to share this post.

To me it seems shwmae has ceased trading
		
Click to expand...

Spot on for churchhills then trying to help out! Good job.


----------



## khalswitz (16 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I've been watching this thread unfold, and if this is true then I would like to congratulate you all for your perseverance in getting this pair of rogues stopped from ripping any more people off. Good campaign, right outcome. Congratulations also to HHO for both letting this thread stand and for picking it up and running with it in the magazine.
		
Click to expand...

This. Good work HHO - and best of luck trying to get your money back folks.


----------



## PrestigeBrowbands (16 December 2013)

Their Facebook page seems to be workiNG. I am not a friend of theirs but it will bring their page up if I search.


----------



## babymare (16 December 2013)

Yep back up for me to which wasnt earlier mmmmmm


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			This. Good work HHO - and best of luck trying to get your money back folks.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully everyone will get refunded


----------



## dianchi (16 December 2013)

Ok so does anyone know where you can get water proof hoods from? Churchill appear not to do them?


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Snuggy do them according to website


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

dianchi said:



			Ok so does anyone know where you can get water proof hoods from? Churchill appear not to do them?
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know 'waterproof' hoods don't exist but snuggy hoods do a heavy water resistant one which is as close to 'waterproof' as I think you would get.


----------



## dianchi (16 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Snuggy do them according to website
		
Click to expand...




lisa_dundee said:



			As far as I know 'waterproof' hoods don't exist but snuggy hoods do a heavy water resistant one which is as close to 'waterproof' as I think you would get.
		
Click to expand...

As I've said snuggy don't fit my mare 

Sadly they had the right sounding product, with a thermal waterproof. Hence why I looked into them.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

dianchi said:



			As I've said snuggy don't fit my mare 

Sadly they had the right sounding product, with a thermal waterproof. Hence why I looked into them.
		
Click to expand...

sorry didn't realise


----------



## FabioandFreddy (16 December 2013)

just had a look at the Churchills site - amazing - the onesies actually look like they fit the horses and the legs aren't badly attached with velcro! Look to be what Shwmae SHOULD have been.


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

Oh dear you yes you will struggle to get one as the turnout fabric is very hard to source and very expensive, we sourced it but we had to buy it in an extremely large quantity and it was going to be very expensive, that was our next step but obviously we ceased trading. I haven't seen Shwmae's turnout fabric so I can't comment but I would be surprised if it was up to the quality of snuggy hoods turnout fabric as like I say it's extremely hard to source and VERY expensive, it also doesn't come in a large colour range. And from what our mutual supplier told me Shwmae mostly bought the cheaper textiles & bargain / end of line stuff hence why a lot of their patterns used to be discontinued and unavailable again!


----------



## Jonesy (16 December 2013)

babymare said:



			Yep back up for me to which wasnt earlier mmmmmm
		
Click to expand...

Not available to me .....


----------



## dianchi (16 December 2013)

Jonesy said:



			Not available to me .....
		
Click to expand...

The old page isn't working and their "friend" page isn't accepting new friends


----------



## khalswitz (16 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Hopefully everyone will get refunded
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!! If they've ceased trading hopefully they are now concentrating on customer services.


----------



## karsteine (16 December 2013)

I'm a long time lurker, and been following this thread since all kicked off over the last few days.
Their private page is up and running again tonight, and have changed the name slightly but they have had this to say:



			Shwmae Horsewear
Good evening all,

We at Shwmae Products LTD would like to make a formal and public apology for any upset we here at the company may have caused.

We are aware a group of people are extremely disappointed with the company for service and quality reasons.

After this week investing in all brand new machines to vastly improve the quality and a website which greatly improves the image of our brand we would like assure everyone this Christmas will be the start of an amazing relationship between us and our customers.

We appreciate those who are upset and have wished to destroy our company may feel justified but we would like the opportunity to improve and expand our company but we can only do this if you all put your reservations aside, approach us in a mature nature and work with us to make this company everything it can and should be.

We have many more designs in mind which aren't already launched and we feel it would be a great shame if we and the horse world were to lose them before they've had the chance to improve horse and owners lives alike.

We ask that everyone stops their online war against us and simply messages us kindly with your problems and work with us to sort them. 

We can not move forward without the opportunity to better ourselves.

Yours sincerely 
Company director
Ms J Clarke 
Shwmae Products LTD :- Company Number :- 07815626 Tel:- 07523983596
Registered address:- Bromyard, Herefordshire, HR7 4LU
UK email:- pay.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk Overseas email:- shwmaeproducts.aus@hotmail.com
Company registered director:- Ms Jessica Clarke Company Origin:- South Wales UK
		
Click to expand...

I'm just glad i never went ahead and ordered one after reading this thread and many others.


----------



## mil1212 (16 December 2013)

I am sure that I saw turnout hoods from Ruggles at YHL but they dont seem to be on their website. I am also sure that I read a review saying Ruggles were good value, but seems my memory is failing from where I read it.

Ps. Shwmae have stated in the past that they are turning over a new leaf to improved service......


----------



## ester (16 December 2013)

I think people have already messaged them kindly!?

I like the please let this company going for the good of the horse world angle


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

mil1212 said:



			I am sure that I saw turnout hoods from Ruggles at YHL but they dont seem to be on their website. I am also sure that I read a review saying Ruggles were good value, but seems my memory is failing from where I read it.

Ps. Shwmae have stated in the past that they are turning over a new leaf to improved service......
		
Click to expand...

Yes we liked ruggles quality too


----------



## FabioandFreddy (16 December 2013)

i like how they're still running with 'those who wished to destroy our company' - i don't believe that was peoples wishes at all - they just wanted what they'd paid for and the item to be decent quality if/when it turned up!!!! They really don't learn do they?!


----------



## *hic* (16 December 2013)

I can't reply on your FB page Jessica as you blocked me for asking you to let the owners of the horse with the onesie over its eye know of the dangers.

Fine words and new machines are all very well but what you need to do is to get out EVERY single one of the hoods you promised would be despatched today and delivered tomorrow, refund those who have paid extra for fast delivery only to find that every gets the same delivery and make certain that ALL your past customers are contacted and refunded or have their product replaced.


----------



## OldNag (16 December 2013)

Just had a look at the new fb page... they stll have a pic of a horse on a very badly fitting hood. It's almost in his eyes yet it's cited as a horse happy in his onesie ...   I really worry about hoods on horses anyway,  but that one really worries me.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

SMF people have messaged you kindly and you not replied. This isn't an online war this is very upset customers wanting what their are entitled too


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Lots of unhappy customers commenting on their FB page


----------



## JJones (16 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Lots of unhappy customers commenting on their FB page
		
Click to expand...

Did notice that......wonder how long they will last on there.


----------



## dianchi (16 December 2013)

I must have been blocked? I can't comment or msg them.

As a customer wanting to place an order..... Huh??


----------



## FabioandFreddy (16 December 2013)

funny they're 'unaware' of anything to do with blocking as they blocked me within minutes of asking about their bad comments being deleted yesterday!

They must have worked overdrive if they've got all the back orders done and ready to send out seeing as they've only just got the new improved sewing machines - or does it just mean that everyone's getting the inferior quality ones??!


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

Apparently they have only deleted the false complaints !!! Lol


----------



## tinap (16 December 2013)

Seems they're having a name change to SP Horsewear......


----------



## OldHacker (16 December 2013)

SP...now what could that be? Something products? Answers on a postcard, dare not post what I am thinking even tho I have a field of goats to protect me! It's very very sad for all concerned.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			Apparently they have only deleted the false complaints !!! Lol
		
Click to expand...

so all the negative ones then


----------



## cptrayes (16 December 2013)

tinap said:



			Seems they're having a name change to SP Horsewear......
		
Click to expand...

I can't help but wonder if that also means that they have walked away from a load of debt, it's a common reason for a name change.


----------



## OldHacker (16 December 2013)

All those 'trolls' (sic) deleted! Some things will never change.


----------



## tinap (16 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I can't help but wonder if that also means that they have walked away from a load of debt, it's a common reason for a name change.
		
Click to expand...

Same thought came to mind :/


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I can't help but wonder if that also means that they have walked away from a load of debt, it's a common reason for a name change.
		
Click to expand...

which means any debts they had can be written off. Oh and they have moved again. Funny that I that so pee'd off customers can't find them?


----------



## OldHacker (16 December 2013)

Moved out the bedroom then! Into bigger premises! The lounge?


----------



## OldHacker (16 December 2013)

They are now based in the West Midlands according to Shwmae Horsewear page!


----------



## Jonesy (16 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			They are now based in the West Midlands according to Shwmae Horsewear page!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Herefordshire - although practically in Wales, it is still classed as West Midlands.

I don't why they don't have a specific email address for complaints, they never seem to get the emails to the email address they ask people to message. 

I hope they have closed and reopened under a different name, that would be really despicable.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

they now saying reasons they haven't replied to complete emails is cause they get sent back as undelivered. Still digging girls


----------



## wildwhippet (16 December 2013)

I did make the point on their Facebook page that it was their responsibility to contact outstanding customers... Their reply was that people order from accounts that they use only for ordering, and Any emails that shwmae send get returned by the postmaster!!!!? 

Make of that what you will!


----------



## OldHacker (16 December 2013)

Guess who's watching!


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

and still no comment


----------



## pipersacco (16 December 2013)

I think rip off Britain might be interested in them, what a joke!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Shwmae Products LTD All products will now only leave if made with new machines, no order will again leave the site without passing the quality control systems. As for phones we are awaiting the right calls staff to make sure when people call they get the very best treatment.

2 minutes ago

Bit late on quality control


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

pipersacco said:



			I think rip off Britain might be interested in them, what a joke!!
		
Click to expand...

BBC watchdog rouge traders or don't get done get Dom. Dominic Littlewood is scary


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

OMG they are waiting for staff to answer the phones to make sure that customers get the best treatment, honestly I've never heard such utter bolloks! Can't they answer the phone themselves? Items will be checked by quality control, a good machinest knows when she is sewing if she is doing a quality job or not! They will know if items are quality if they are buying quality fabric and threads and if the machines are running properly and the timing all correct. God I've never heard such crap lol


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

now questions on where they are based being asked it appears customers are confused on that matter


----------



## OldHacker (16 December 2013)

So who is entering the design a logo competition?  Free hood for the winner no less!


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

They wouldn't be able to print my idea with the banned words


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Shwmae Products LTD No not in Carmarthenshire, this was a false point which was published alongside other false points.... I understand you being iffy ebony, but it's better and more professional to face issues and rectify them then run from them and pretend we are perfect when like all companies we have made a few mistakes but all can be sorted with the right advisers and the right customer service

4 minutes ago · 1


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

I can only see a couple of comments on the thread now, I think they have removed some


----------



## JJones (16 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			I can only see a couple of comments on the thread now, I think they have removed some
		
Click to expand...

Still 41 comments and more and more asking where there items are!, someone put a great comment to the logo one, well done that person.


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

I can't see anything about logos


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

someone has been waiting since 25th aug for her order. Also someone pointed out they cant just change their names cause they 'feel' like it


----------



## babymare (16 December 2013)

Wow people are posting away  asking for responses. By god girls hold youre hands up and apologise with no excuses. come clean with everybody and be honest. Refund those who want money back. You are digging a bigger hole for selves with every excuse you make. Having spent many years in C Service industry I despair I really do.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

JJones said:



			Still 41 comments and more and more asking where there items are!, someone put a great comment to the logo one, well done that person.
		
Click to expand...

yep saw that too


----------



## LMSmith (16 December 2013)

Perhaps SP stands for Subpar Horseware!


----------



## JJones (16 December 2013)

We must admit the response to our new logo was what we expected. People feel it doesn't show the properties of shwmae in the light the company has always been. (Unique, different & innovative)

So... We would like to put the oppitunity forward to all of our customers and the public to help us design a logo which best says the meaning of our company.

We will post all the logo ideas public and in their own album. We will then hold a voting for all of you to choose the best one that you feel should represent us on all aspects of our company.

SP HorseWear is a shorter way of saying Shwmae Products but maybe you can all come up with something even better?

Please submit your entries to our PM system,
The persons who logo is chosen by the public will recieve a free fleece hood! Free of charge.

This one Lisa_Dundee


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

JJones said:



			We must admit the response to our new logo was what we expected. People feel it doesn't show the properties of shwmae in the light the company has always been. (Unique, different & innovative)

So... We would like to put the oppitunity forward to all of our customers and the public to help us design a logo which best says the meaning of our company.

We will post all the logo ideas public and in their own album. We will then hold a voting for all of you to choose the best one that you feel should represent us on all aspects of our company.

SP HorseWear is a shorter way of saying Shwmae Products but maybe you can all come up with something even better?

Please submit your entries to our PM system,
The persons who logo is chosen by the public will recieve a free fleece hood! Free of charge.

This one Lisa_Dundee
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can see thankyou, I agree with the poster too


----------



## OldHacker (16 December 2013)

Not my words but copied and pasted from another thread entitled Shwmae on this site ....Post by Tweekie4me

"I have had serious problems with this company. I have claimed against them in the small claims courts and have just received notification today that they have to pay what they owe me, plus costs. This legal judgement will be entered in the Register of Judgements, Orders and Fines and will affect their credit score as a CCJ does against an individual. If anyone else has not received their goods, having paid for them, I suggest you go down this route. If you Google Small Claims Court, you can find all the necessary information and forms to complete. Good Luck".

disclaimer these are not my words or opinions copied and pasted from elsewhere on this website.


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

So they have basically removed themselves off Facebook for a day or so and are now trying to totally re-launch themselves with beautiful this and new that and better this and better that and all these amazing promises... Well I've one thing to say to that "YOU CANT POLISH A TURD"


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			So they have basically removed themselves off Facebook for a day or so and are now trying to totally re-launch themselves with beautiful this and new that and better this and better that and all these amazing promises... Well I've one thing to say to that "YOU CANT POLISH A TURD" 

Click to expand...

or leopard never changes their spots


----------



## jodie3 (16 December 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks their comments and replies read as though English isn't their first language?


----------



## khalswitz (16 December 2013)

jodie3 said:



			I am the only one who thinks their comments and replies read as though English isn't their first language?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly - maybe they speak mostly welsh?


----------



## pipersacco (16 December 2013)

Well done, I will be following your footsteps x


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

They will have been advised to change the company name as the Shwmae name is now way too dirty, they will have strongly been advised to change the name and try get new customers and draw a line under the past, that's what they're trying to do and hope that people will be duped in to buying from them unsuspecting that they are actually Shwmae!


----------



## Patterdale (16 December 2013)

jodie3 said:



			I am the only one who thinks their comments and replies read as though English isn't their first language?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps it isn't? Depends how welsh they are?


----------



## jodie3 (16 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Perhaps it isn't? Depends how welsh they are?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## LittleRedHen (16 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			Not my words but copied and pasted from another thread entitled Shwmae on this site ....Post by Tweekie4me

"I have had serious problems with this company. I have claimed against them in the small claims courts and have just received notification today that they have to pay what they owe me, plus costs. This legal judgement will be entered in the Register of Judgements, Orders and Fines and will affect their credit score as a CCJ does against an individual. If anyone else has not received their goods, having paid for them, I suggest you go down this route. If you Google Small Claims Court, you can find all the necessary information and forms to complete. Good Luck".

disclaimer these are not my words or opinions copied and pasted from elsewhere on this website.[/QUOTE)

So someone has managed to get their cash back.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Elvis (16 December 2013)

I've just seen something on Facebook which might be the perfect tag line for there company.

"Some people create their own storms and then get mad when it rains"


----------



## Gloi (16 December 2013)

I'm not involved here fortunately but I recommend to anyone to use the small claims court. I have in the past and the process is easy and cheap. What have you got to lose.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

another comment by Shwmae


Shwmae Products LTD liz, making false accusations such as people lost a lot of money is not something you can not spread across a wall or anywhere without hard court evidence that we actually took it. Nor can people call us scammers, frauds or thieves without proven evidence.... I'm afraid that's very false and should be seen as false as it is. We've never taken money and not either refunded if we can't complete or given the items

8 minutes ago · Edited

But its ok to call the unhappy customers trolls and lying people?


----------



## Jonesy (16 December 2013)

All the comments have been deleted *rolleyes*


----------



## swiftysmum (16 December 2013)

I have major issues with them.  Ordered a rug 15th November, advised that it would be delivered no later than 14 working days (5th December), still waiting.  Thankfully paid by paypal so opened a claim but now they're providing very vague tracking information.  Tried contacting them via facebook and the minute I stated that the order was late and asked for tracking details, they deleted my comment and blocked me from commenting.  If I can help one horsey person not waste their money ordering from them by posting on here, I'll be happy.  I have first hand experience of their appalling service, do not order from them, other companies may be more expensive but you know what they say, you get what you pay for.  PS - Shwmae, if you're reading this, you can expect a phonecall in the morning given that you've blocked me from you facebook page!


----------



## swiftysmum (16 December 2013)

Hey Elvis, that would be a perfect strapline for them.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Still no comment SMF? Its funny you do a public apology then go straight back to your old ways by deleting negative comments then putting the blame on other people. Please just refund your customers that have been let down and everyone will be happy


----------



## lisa_dundee (16 December 2013)

They have put a comment on from a customer who is stating their disappointment in another company and they have hidden her name apparently so they other company the customer speaks of doesn't see the comment and take it out on the customer!!! Erm no Shwmae that's your trick so maybe you shouldn't judge other companies by your own immature standards!


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			They have put a comment on from a customer who is stating their disappointment in another company and they have hidden her name apparently so they other company the customer speaks of doesn't see the comment and take it out on the customer!!! Erm no Shwmae that's your trick so maybe you shouldn't judge other companies by your own immature standards!
		
Click to expand...

Pot kettle black comes to mind


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (16 December 2013)

The public apology was the right thing to do but you have to mean it!! You asked to be messaged with any issues customers had, someone messages you & you delete the message & then block the sender. You have reverted to your old self & obviously didn't mean what you posted or you wouldn't have deleted & blocked yet again.

People don't want to destroy your company, you seem to be doing a good enough job of it yourself. Think before you act, step up & admit you've made some bad decisions, mean what you say & put things right within your company. New machines may rectify the quality issue but you still have many unhappy customers who want their orders sent to them or to be refunded. Ignoring these issues will not make them go away. All that will happen is that more claims will be made against you in the small claims court & you will probably end up with a number of CCJs against you. Next stop after CCJs is baliffs in to recover monies. You need to sort this mess out as it's getting way out of hand. Don't bury your head in the sand & ignore it.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Well said Toby


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (16 December 2013)

Claire Williams of the British Equestrian Trade Association (BETA) stressed that Shwmae was not a BETA member.

She advised: &#8220;Your credit card company must take responsibility if things go wrong with a purchase.

&#8220;Under the distance selling regulations, a company has 30 days to complete the order. If the goods don&#8217;t arrive in time you are entitled to a full refund, including postage and packing, unless you agree to a new deadline.&#8221;


Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/horse-onesies-firm-shwmae-trouble-customers/#MhDoDUHh5IVzpjvK.99


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

another post on your facebook page


Shwmae Products LTD Now we have deleted a few messages because the people are claiming us to be thieves!

5 minutes ago


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

their facebook page is down again


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (17 December 2013)

Still working for me?


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

is me now must been a blip


----------



## Alexdaw (17 December 2013)

Amusement from a quality shwmae .... No hope it this world. They won't ever change!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151858839204366


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (17 December 2013)

Hmmm now isn't working for me personal page is though


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

both ages down AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonesy (17 December 2013)

Yep both unavailable again, it really is quite sad watching this all unfold - for those currently out of pocket but also the business which could actually have been a storming success. Such a shame things have not been handled differently.


----------



## OldHacker (17 December 2013)

Call me cynical but I suspect they take them down because they are afraid of 'trolls' posting 'untruths' on their page when they are not there to delete them as soon as they appear.
Someone say,from the USA or Australia because of the time difference may view an unedited 'untruth'!


----------



## OldHacker (17 December 2013)

Facebook is interesting this morning! Have a little search! Legless onesies....


----------



## Corner Mad House (17 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			Facebook is interesting this morning! Have a little search! Legless onesies....
		
Click to expand...

Their FB seems to be down again.   Legless onsies ... hmm so are we talking of something like a rug,  how original a skin tight rug!


----------



## OldHacker (17 December 2013)

Type shwmae into Facebook search, I found an interesting group who do reviews on said company! It's quite new, page had a video of a 'legless' onesie ...


----------



## Corner Mad House (17 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			Type shwmae into Facebook search, I found an interesting group who do reviews on said company! It's quite new, page had a video of a 'legless' onesie ...
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, and I thought she was sorted and now a happy customer, obviously not


----------



## OldHacker (17 December 2013)

Alexdaw said:



			Amusement from a quality shwmae .... No hope it this world. They won't ever change!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151858839204366

Click to expand...

Sorry Alex missed this when I posted, were they legless when they sent it? I do wonder.


----------



## xDundryx (17 December 2013)

I havn't 'invested' in a onesie or similar (I think the ninja would double barrell me if I came anywhere near him with one, he's more of a 'wax jacket' type of horse) but I've been glued to this post, I can't believe a company can get away with this, Its a catalogue of disaster, part of me thinks, cant their parents sit down with them and a solicitor and perhaps a business advisor and try and sort out the mess they seem to have gotten themselves into. The more they plough on the bigger mess its going to be. It looks like it was fun to start this cutesy business and use facebook to get it out there but the reality has now slaped them in the face


----------



## alliersv1 (17 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Ah yes, and I thought she was sorted and now a happy customer, obviously not
		
Click to expand...

I saw that too.
Did they not post on this thread? I hope they come back and post the video. 
What a shambles...

ETA Sorry Alex, I missed the vid when you posted it too.


----------



## alliersv1 (17 December 2013)

Page is back up....


We've kept this persons name hidden so the company the speak of doesn't see their name and take it out on the person.

But what a lovely message!,

We are sending this lovely lady a hood on us as an Xmas thank you.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1512198_642029079186772_261831104_o.jpg


----------



## Dizzleton (17 December 2013)

I can't get on FB at work, what is it about?


----------



## alliersv1 (17 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			I can't get on FB at work, what is it about?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, it wouldn't let me copy and paste.
This is it...


----------



## GrumpyHero (17 December 2013)

I've just seen this comment from them on FB
Shwmae Products LTD "Alex I can post your order if I really have to... You asked for the stars. You do have our email so please email us. We won't have this be a slagging match full of miss information. We will 100% accept fault where needed but accusations and lies we will need to delete"

IF I REALLY HAVE TO? seriously?? Yes you do really have to post out an order which a customer has paid for and been waiting for!

This whole company is a shambles, I can't believe they still have customers willing to buy from them!


----------



## alliersv1 (17 December 2013)

jess_ said:



			I've just seen this comment from them on FB
Shwmae Products LTD "Alex I can post your order if I really have to... You asked for the stars. You do have our email so please email us. We won't have this be a slagging match full of miss information. We will 100% accept fault where needed but accusations and lies we will need to delete"

IF I REALLY HAVE TO? seriously?? Yes you do really have to post out an order which a customer has paid for and been waiting for!

This whole company is a shambles, I can't believe they still have customers willing to buy from them!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely incredible.
I cannot believe they are still trading!


----------



## OldNag (17 December 2013)

This whole debacle is better than any soap... but the sad thing is that customers have obviously paid up in good faith and have been let down. I am amazed they are still trading.


----------



## alliersv1 (17 December 2013)

*waves to SMF*

Haven't you got any hoods to make?


----------



## Patterdale (17 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Sorry, it wouldn't let me copy and paste.
This is it...






Click to expand...

Funny how this has come about just  after Churchills offered to help out customers let down by Shwmae.....lets all show out charitable side eh??


----------



## xDundryx (17 December 2013)

jess_ said:



			I've just seen this comment from them on FB
Shwmae Products LTD "Alex I can post your order if I really have to... You asked for the stars. You do have our email so please email us. We won't have this be a slagging match full of miss information. We will 100% accept fault where needed but accusations and lies we will need to delete"

IF I REALLY HAVE TO? seriously?? Yes you do really have to post out an order which a customer has paid for and been waiting for!

This whole company is a shambles, I can't believe they still have customers willing to buy from them!
		
Click to expand...

Jeez.............


----------



## xDundryx (17 December 2013)

And another one.. I don't think the 'winner' of a free hood should expect it anytime in the next century when people who ave placed orders have been waiting months. At the price of these things this lot clearly arn't stupid and must be raking in a lot of money..without delivering! BBC Watchdog would absolutely love this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldHacker (17 December 2013)

Keep reading this on their page don't we, all these satisfied customers who sign off xx. Why do we never see these deliriously happy folk posting on this thread? They only seem to post on what appears to be fast becoming the 'Shwmae State Media' Facebook pages where it's 'allowed'.


----------



## lisa_dundee (17 December 2013)

There is now a Shwmae Facebook group just for people's experience on this company!


----------



## Dizzy socks (17 December 2013)

Just discovered I was blocked.

Why?

For asking whether or not hoods could slip down, and were they really safe to turnout in.

They say they only delete bullying comments...WTF? I am a 14 year old. Could have been a customer. I don't think I was bullying. I was _inquiring_ to try and improve horse welfare.

Jeez.


----------



## Patterdale (17 December 2013)

jess_ said:



			I've just seen this comment from them on FB
Shwmae Products LTD "Alex I can post your order if I really have to...
		
Click to expand...

:eek3: :eek3: :eek3: :eek3:

.....REALLY!??


----------



## xDundryx (17 December 2013)

*Waves to SMF*


----------



## LeannePip (17 December 2013)

This is just getting rediculous!  i feel desperatley sorry for the poor people who have lost money to this company intent on being the victims in this situation.

Why keep apologising and then still blaming everyone else, defeating the point of the apology! all this comes down to is shoddy customer service! 'The customer is always right!' whether you think they are or not, send them their products through gritted teeth if you need to! stop revamping the website, copying and pasting happy customer reviews and making more work/un happy customers by offering 50% off everything and sort out the un happy customers! they are unhappy for a reason! yes i can see from your point of view this would appear as a war against you but its because you just keep ignoring the real problem here and people are fed up of being ignored, as im sure you've found its an awful lot harder to ignore an army of people!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (17 December 2013)

Quote " I can post your order if I really have to" ??????

Do they not know the law?

&#8220;Under the distance selling regulations, a company has 30 days to complete the order. If the goods don&#8217;t arrive in time you are entitled to a full refund, including postage and packing, unless you agree to a new deadline.&#8221;

I think this company appears to have been started by a couple of girls who wanted to make a living in the equestrian world & they have little or no knowledge of rules & regulations & laws regarding a companies responsibilities. Possibly the orders for the products they make has far outweighed their ability to produce that number. This coupled with possibly the material used & or construction of the items is not of a quality required to stand up to the rigours of a horse wearing it without it breaking up ( from posts by dissatisfied customers).

Either way, as previously posted, they need to suspend taking fresh orders until they have sorted out the backlog of uncompleted orders, returns that need either repairing or refunding on. If this isn't done I feel that there is only one way this company can go & that's the way it appears to be going at the moment & that's down hill as they will never be able to catch up with orders.

A companies reputation is paramount & when there are problems the company must step up & recitify the issues & not just blame all the customers who they have let down. When they issue an apology they need to mean it & stand by what they have said & rectify everything. At the moment the company seems to only compound their problems & without adoubt their dissatisfied customers will only have one recourse & that will be court action as the company seems to take no responsibility for the issues that have arisen & certsinly are taking no actions to rectify the problems.

I cannot see any other way this matter will resolve.


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			Call me cynical but I suspect they take them down because they are afraid of 'trolls' posting 'untruths' on their page when they are not there to delete them as soon as they appear.
Someone say,from the USA or Australia because of the time difference may view an unedited 'untruth'!
		
Click to expand...

I think this is what's happening too



jess_ said:



			I've just seen this comment from them on FB
Shwmae Products LTD "Alex I can post your order if I really have to... You asked for the stars. You do have our email so please email us. We won't have this be a slagging match full of miss information. We will 100% accept fault where needed but accusations and lies we will need to delete"

IF I REALLY HAVE TO? seriously?? Yes you do really have to post out an order which a customer has paid for and been waiting for!

This whole company is a shambles, I can't believe they still have customers willing to buy from them!
		
Click to expand...




Toby_Zaphod said:



			Quote " I can post your order if I really have to" ??????

Do they not know the law?
		
Click to expand...

OMG they didn't really. This is like a soap opera but even better


----------



## swiftysmum (17 December 2013)

So, I've just put the phone down with Carmarthenshire Trading Standards.  Most of this has already been covered but for anyone who has yet to receive their order from Shwmae here's the procedure to follow under Distance Selling Regulations.  Shwmae have 30 (calendar, not working) days to fulfil your order.  If, after 30 days, you have not received your order, they have failed to fulfil and any contract of sale is therefore nullified.  At this point, write to them stating the salient points such as date of order, content of order, amount paid and how and pointing out the fact that under distance selling regs, the contract is now null and you are entitled by law to a full refund.  Be sure to send the letter using recorded delivery.  Shwmae then have a further 30 days to refund you.  Carmarthenshire Trading Standards are very keen to hear from anyone who does not receive a refund within those 30 days and their phone number is 0845 4040506.  Good luck everyone x


----------



## honetpot (17 December 2013)

They are a limited company, so if they go bust the people they owe money to will only be able to get any monies owed from the assets from the company if there are any. Someone was smart enough to do this so there must be a brain somewhere. 
I am not in the market for a fleece stocking for my horse but if I was I would be looking to buy from someone with an established reputation. If you haven't got your order within a reasonable time I would get my money back PDQ before they do go bust and cease trading.


----------



## GrumpyHero (17 December 2013)

Again they are giving out free goods to people sending in 'good reviews'



			Say hi to the three year old hood, and the gorgeous horse wearing it! 

Head and neck warmer coming their owners way!
		
Click to expand...

How about you send out the incomplete orders from months ago?


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

jess_ said:



			Again they are giving out free goods to people sending in 'good reviews'

How about you send out the incomplete orders from months ago?
		
Click to expand...

Because that be too simple lol


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

SMF shouldn't you be making hoods


----------



## Howardtheduck (17 December 2013)

SMF is actually too busy on the H&H derby house blues forum,
chasing up her order for £850 of rugs and telling everbody that she is not into Facebook or twitter  !!!
"I am feeling rather down, I bought over £850 worth of rugs between the 8th - 13th of May from Derby House. They bit by bit have arrived but after literally 10+ calls and endless promises I am feeling really let down. I am awaiting 12 more rugs which weren't what I originally ordered but after nearly three months I was told a bulk of my order wouldn't be arriving so I decided to change to other sizes and items to make it easier as they were in stock. 
i was promised Monday they would be dispatched and I would get an email but three calls later and nothing.... The worse bit is I really want more products and I've not once been hard on them. In fact I've been so nice to them but now I'm just gutted.

Sorry for the long post everyone, you must be so sick of this.


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

so why does she do it to her customers if she know's what it's like to bit ripped off


----------



## Howardtheduck (17 December 2013)

More to point MBL !! Where did she get the £850 from  ?????


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

Howardtheduck said:



			More to point MBL !! Where did she get the £850 from  ?????
		
Click to expand...

from the customers she has scammed


----------



## sidnney4u (17 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			id like to know why a product from them in the sale would cost £39.99 to post !!! before the sale it only cost £12.50 ?? yes its so i can get it before christmas but thats over a week away and no other internet orders are costing me anywhere near this much ???
		
Click to expand...

i would like to publicly apologies for this statement, i live close to the company and have been informed that if i contacted them direct i would of been able to have it delivered for free.


----------



## ester (17 December 2013)

but if you don't live close you still have to pay £39.99?


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

ester said:



			but if you don't live close you still have to pay £39.99?
		
Click to expand...

its unbelievable. I got a present delivered which is bigger in size and weight then a onesie and it was only £10 delivery and was delivered in 3 working days


----------



## conniegirl (17 December 2013)

Madblacklab, I can get a saddle delivered to France for less than £39.99!!

I would have been looking to buy one of these as a pre show rug. I have a lovely coloured with white hocks who loves lieing in his own poo and pooing down his hocks, at overnight shows where there is no hot water to be had it is a nightmare to keep him clean. 
Thank goodness I couldnt afford it when I first saw them and have read this post before I could afford one!


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

conniegirl said:



			Madblacklab, I can get a saddle delivered to France for less than £39.99!!
		
Click to expand...

I bet you could. Take it the £39.99 pays for the armed guard for these amazing onesies


----------



## Patterdale (17 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			i would like to publicly apologies for this statement, i live close to the company and have been informed that if i contacted them direct i would of been able to have it delivered for free.
		
Click to expand...

May I ask, were you told to make this....apology? And if so, what would have happened had you refused?


----------



## Corner Mad House (17 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			May I ask, were you told to make this....apology? And if so, what would have happened had you refused?
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly

Also I am surprised no one has picked up on the FB now saying free delivery.  Would be very annoyed if I had paid the exorbitant £39.99 delivery.  Mind you I am never likely to buy anything from SMF ever again.


----------



## cross (17 December 2013)

Shwmae Products Ltd posted with Companies House a change of registered address:

Company Registered Address changed:
Was: FAIRWAYS,PENDINE,CARMARTHEN,DYFED,SA33 4PA

Now: POUND FARM,EDWYN RALPH,BROMYARD,HEREFORDSHIRE,ENGLAND,HR7 4LU


----------



## Corner Mad House (17 December 2013)

cross said:



			Shwmae Products Ltd posted with Companies House a change of registered address:

Company Registered Address changed:
Was: FAIRWAYS,PENDINE,CARMARTHEN,DYFED,SA33 4PA

Now: POUND FARM,EDWYN RALPH,BROMYARD,HEREFORDSHIRE,ENGLAND,HR7 4LU
		
Click to expand...

Yes I noticed that on the Shwmae FB so checked and they changed it 12/12/2013


----------



## sidnney4u (17 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			and why do they keep removing peoples comments off facebook!!!! just concentrate on your customer service department instead of posting pictures bigging yourselves up !!!
		
Click to expand...

i would like to apologies for this comment. It seems to me that a small up and coming business is having a very rough deal through this forum and i have added to the fuel. this company has expended very quickly and are trying very hard to maintain there previous excellent product service and reputation. Small British up and companies are the future of our economy and we need to give them all the support we can, as i said, sorry Shwmae Horse Wear and i wish you all the success for the future.


----------



## 3Beasties (17 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			i would like to apologies for this comment. It seems to me that a small up and coming business is having a very rough deal through this forum and i have added to the fuel. this company has expended very quickly and are trying very hard to maintain there previous excellent product service and reputation. Small British up and companies are the future of our economy and we need to give them all the support we can, as i said, sorry Shwmae Horse Wear and i wish you all the success for the future.
		
Click to expand...

What have they offered you in return for you apology?


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			i would like to apologies for this comment. It seems to me that a small up and coming business is having a very rough deal through this forum and i have added to the fuel. this company has expended very quickly and are trying very hard to maintain there previous excellent product service and reputation. Small British up and companies are the future of our economy and we need to give them all the support we can, as i said, sorry Shwmae Horse Wear and i wish you all the success for the future.
		
Click to expand...

WTF??????????????? Someone either has threaten you or something else going on.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (17 December 2013)

Ok so are people who have previously complained who are now apologising being threatened with legal action for their comment on here?

Are you scared of being 'touched' as they put it in their public statement? Or have they refused your item or refund due to you complaining on here?

You have a right to complain, just as you have a right to voice your opinion, I have never bought from this company but from watching various complaints about their service ranging from two years ago yo the present day I wouldn't give them a penny of my hard earned cash. I give enough through taxes to riffraff.


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Ok so are people who have previously complained who are now apologising being threatened with legal action for their comment on here?

Are you scared of being 'touched' as they put it in their public statement? Or have they refused your item or refund due to you complaining on here?

You have a right to complain, just as you have a right to voice your opinion, I have never bought from this company but from watching various complaints about their service ranging from two years ago yo the present day I wouldn't give them a penny of my hard earned cash. I give enough through taxes to riffraff.
		
Click to expand...

Agree fully with this


----------



## Patterdale (17 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			i would like to apologies for this comment. It seems to me that a small up and coming business is having a very rough deal through this forum and i have added to the fuel. this company has expended very quickly and are trying very hard to maintain there previous excellent product service and reputation. Small British up and companies are the future of our economy and we need to give them all the support we can, as i said, sorry Shwmae Horse Wear and i wish you all the success for the future.
		
Click to expand...

Have they threatened you to get you to do this?? Seems very fishy to me!

If you have paid for items you haven't received, or have received the wrong items, you have a RIGHT to complain!


----------



## cptrayes (17 December 2013)

Jessica, showing mad filly,  You have given as your reason for making someone who had sent you an email about the quality of a competitor's product anonymous, that the company concerned might 'get at them'.  Can I just explain to you that normal companies, that's companies which are not like yours, do not 'get at' customers with genuine complaints, they fix their problems.

I am not in the market for your products, but if I was, it is your own comments on this forum and on Facebook which would stop me, not those of the others who have posted.


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

I think there has been some underhand threatening via PM's


----------



## ester (17 December 2013)

In which case those PMs should be reported to TFC


----------



## Loubidy (17 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Jessica, showing mad filly,  You have given as your reason for making someone who had sent you an email about the quality of a competitor's product anonymous, that the company concerned might 'get at them'.  Can I just explain to you that normal companies, that's companies which are not like yours, do not 'get at' customers with genuine complaints, they fix their problems.

I am not in the market for your products, but if I was, it is your own comments on this forum and on Facebook which would stop me, not those of the others who have posted.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this. May have considered a onesie for my sisters horse but if i do decide to order one I will definitely be finding a different supplier. The way the company has behaved through this is disgusting and I think you need to take a course in customer care.


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

ester said:



			In which case those PMs should be reported to TFC
		
Click to expand...

that's just my theory


----------



## *hic* (17 December 2013)

and whoosh, the FB page was gone again. You'd think they'd want to have left it up for all the happy customers who got their hoods delivered today.


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			and whoosh, the FB page was gone again. You'd think they'd want to have left it up for all the happy customers who got their hoods delivered today.
		
Click to expand...

and what a surprise maybe they are away from computer and cant monitor all the 'trolls' so they can delete their posts


----------



## *hic* (17 December 2013)

They seem to have learnt to delete shares as well!


----------



## swiftysmum (17 December 2013)

RESULT!  Paypal refunded my payment earlier this afternoon.  In between speaking to trading standards and paypal, I emailed Shwmae to request tracking details and got the response:

"There are three messages from the company to yourself via the page you aren't blocked from. If you would like me to provide evidence of this I certainly can do"

I wasn't all together clear on what that meant.  Messages from who, on what page but funny that they've acknowledged that I AM blocked from their fb page.  Naughty me daring to ask for an update on an overdue order.

They provided tracking info to paypal (but still not to me despite several requests) to say the package had been sent using APC Overnight so I rang them.  Guess what?  The tracking number didn't exist and APC had no record of any parcel ever being on their system coming to my post code.

When I mentioned this in my last email to Shwmae their response was:

"We have already called APC and cancelled the delivery on the item as you had the case closed on PayPal....

We will now sell the item to a buyer who won't mess us around"

ME, messing THEM around, it's laughable!!  Thing is, they uploaded the tracking details three days before paypal found in my favour and there was never a parcel in APC's system and they confirmed the tracking number was false.

Be aware everyone, these girls don't work within a normal belief system and will tell any lie they can think of to try and prevent refunding you.

If you've not paid by paypal, just get straight onto trading Carmarthenshire standards (0845 4040506) or go straight to the small claims court.  It's sad, but trying to deal with them in an adult and professional manner simply will not work.


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

Well done for getting refund but what a cheek for them to say YOUR messing them around I think its more the other way round

Is anyone else still fining their FB page down?


----------



## OldHacker (17 December 2013)

I think that sidnney4u is either SMF or an associate. The 'i' gives it away! Very similar to the besotted xx alleged pleasant trolls that work for SMF. This person joined today after I asked where the fans were? Coincidence? I think not, been in this game far too long, seen too many scams and ploys, I was not born yesterday.  I think when SMF says she will post Alex's order she means she will post a copy of it on Facebook!(contravenes data protection!) rather than do the decent thing of post the rest of her missing order. They who Iive the longest see the most! ....


----------



## OldHacker (17 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Well done for getting refund but what a cheek for them to say YOUR messing them around I think its more the other way round

Is anyone else still fining their FB page down?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah! Billy Goats Gruff don't work nights!


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			I think that sidnney4u is either SMF or an associate. The 'i' gives it away! Very similar to the besotted xx alleged pleasant trolls that work for SMF. This person joined today after I asked where the fans were? Coincidence? I think not, been in this game far too long, seen too many scams and ploys, I was not born yesterday.  I think when SMF says she will post Alex's order she means she will post a copy of it on Facebook!(contravenes data protection!) rather than do the decent thing of post the rest of her missing order. They who Iive the longest see the most! ....
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing too


----------



## swiftysmum (17 December 2013)

When I type Shwmae in the search box on fb, it brings it up but then when you click on it, it just returns me to my home page.


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

swiftysmum said:



			When I type Shwmae in the search box on fb, it brings it up but then when you click on it, it just returns me to my home page.
		
Click to expand...

they have taken the page down again. They keep doing this to stop people posting negative comments or as they call them 'trolls'


----------



## daughter's groom (17 December 2013)

Now ladies I have refrained from commenting on this thread until today but why is it considered OK to malign Welsh speakers? Less liberal people would shout "racism". However I won't.


----------



## Patterdale (17 December 2013)

daughter's groom said:



			Now ladies I have refrained from commenting on this thread until today but why is it considered OK to malign Welsh speakers? Less liberal people would shout "racism". However I won't.
		
Click to expand...

Who's maligning Welsh speakers!?? :eek3: 
If suggesting that people may struggle to write in English if their first language is Welsh is racist ill eat my hat. 

I was one of the ones who suggested their first language may be welsh, and for the record - dwi yn siarad cymraeg (tipyn bach!) a gwr fi mae o cymraig iawn! So dwi ddim yn meddwl mi neshi racist!


----------



## cptrayes (17 December 2013)

daughter's groom said:



			Now ladies I have refrained from commenting on this thread until today but why is it considered OK to malign Welsh speakers? Less liberal people would shout "racism". However I won't.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you have.

And no one did that I have seen.

The comments were on their poor use of English, not their Welsh.


----------



## Patterdale (17 December 2013)

A dwi yn byw yn Cymru hefyd.  So there.


----------



## cptrayes (17 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			dwi yn siarad cymraeg (tipyn bach!) a gwr fi mae o cymraig iawn! So dwi ddim yn meddwl mi neshi racist!
		
Click to expand...


...


----------



## Patterdale (17 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			and for the record - dwi yn siarad cymraeg (tipyn bach!) a gwr fi mae o cymraig iawn! So dwi ddim yn meddwl mi neshi racist!
		
Click to expand...




SnowOnSnow said:



			A dwi yn byw yn Cymru hefyd.  So there.
		
Click to expand...

Meaning - I speak a bit of Welsh, and my husband is very Welsh, so I'm hardly going to be racist!
And I live in Wales too - so there!


----------



## daughter's groom (17 December 2013)

Da iawn ti!


----------



## daughter's groom (17 December 2013)

Snowon snow I wasn't referring to any post you have made as it happens


----------



## ester (17 December 2013)

what were you referring to then as the only welsh suggestion I could see was ref it poss being first language hence the statements/posts not always making complete sense.


----------



## thatsmygirl (17 December 2013)

OMG I'm totally shocked.

Iv never ordered their products but am friends with their page on Facebook. 

The horse world is small and in fact we were only talking about their company in the tack shop today and out riding later with friends who are following this thread. 

I would never use this company and am shocked by their attitude to their customers.


----------



## Patterdale (17 December 2013)

daughter's groom said:



			Snowon snow I wasn't referring to any post you have made as it happens
		
Click to expand...

Well who then?? Cause I think there was only one other who passed comment! Can you quote what you thought was racist?


----------



## Jonesy (17 December 2013)

You will be able to tell if sidnney4u is one and same by the isp address 


But aside, the post is very fishy indeed.


----------



## ester (17 December 2013)

somehow I can't see that one post in this huge thread making a whole lot of difference anyway!


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

facebook page down still and end of the sale tonight so some very disappointed fans


----------



## OldHacker (17 December 2013)

I think Sidnney4u is definitely SMF, poor spelling, grammar i, x x x desperation. I have spent too many years marking, so can spot it a bloody mile off! Nice try!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (17 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			i would like to apologies for this comment. It seems to me that a small up and coming business is having a very rough deal through this forum and i have added to the fuel. this company has expended very quickly and are trying very hard to maintain there previous excellent product service and reputation. Small British up and companies are the future of our economy and we need to give them all the support we can, as i said, sorry Shwmae Horse Wear and i wish you all the success for the future.
		
Click to expand...

I'd hardly say it has grown that quick - they had the same issues and excuses over 2 years ago and never got any better!! So they didn't exactly have much of an excellent service to maintain!


----------



## dogatemysalad (17 December 2013)

Hi sidnney4u/SMF 

Doesn't SMF have quite a few different identities on forums ? Perhaps we should have a competition to see who can find the most user names.

It might be a good idea for people waiting for a refund chase it up seeing as this is a Ltd company.


----------



## Shysmum (17 December 2013)

LORDY, no idea what is going on here - will it ever end ? SUE THE ARSE off them guys !!!!!


----------



## Corner Mad House (17 December 2013)

Wasn't JJones SMF as well?


----------



## lula (17 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			i would like to apologies for this comment. It seems to me that a small up and coming business is having a very rough deal through this forum and i have added to the fuel. this company has expended very quickly and are trying very hard to maintain there previous excellent product service and reputation. Small British up and companies are the future of our economy and we need to give them all the support we can, as i said, sorry Shwmae Horse Wear and i wish you all the success for the future.
		
Click to expand...

has your account been hacked by a Shwmae director?


----------



## JJones (17 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Wasn't JJones SMF as well?
		
Click to expand...

Lol hardly. I've been ripped off by them as well.


----------



## sidnney4u (18 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			I think Sidnney4u is definitely SMF, poor spelling, grammar i, x x x desperation. I have spent too many years marking, so can spot it a bloody mile off! Nice try!
		
Click to expand...

 I find this quote quite offensive. im a real 41 year old mother of two, horse lover who has dyslexia. This thread is not about someones ability to spell etc its about a company. your comment is very personal and to me hurtful as ive struggled with dyslexia for the whole of my life and i thought the " red marking pen " days were over.


----------



## Patterdale (18 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			I find this quote quite offensive. im a real 41 year old mother of two, horse lover who has dyslexia. This thread is not about someones ability to spell etc its about a company. your comment is very personal and to me hurtful as ive struggled with dyslexia for the whole of my life and i thought the " red marking pen " days were over.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Try not to take it to heart 

I do NOT believe that you are SMF, however I do believe that you've been 'encouraged' to make these statements, which if true is very unfair. 
As a customer you have every right to complain if things do not go right, and the company should do nothing but apologise unreservedly - not get you to make public apologies to THEM! If that's what's happened - then they really are unbelievable.


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

I think babyd who has replied to all deby house threads is SMF too

Oh and Shwmae Products have now made a facbook group for all their happy customers


----------



## Dizzleton (18 December 2013)

Shwmae is now commenting on a post in 'Chit Chat and Tack' (young girl asking for reviews on the onesie - cue a lot of negative comments regarding Shwmae) Jessica was yet again saying we're trolls and just out to destroy the company. Apparently they haven't stolen anyones money and they have endless happy customers. 

Looks like old habits die hard Jessica.

So much for the (fake) apology.


----------



## NellRosk (18 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			I think babyd who has replied to all deby house threads is SMF too

Oh and Shwmae Products have now made a facbook group for all their happy customers
		
Click to expand...

I don't think she is, if you go to the fb profile of the lady who has made the DH complaints page she doesn't look as though she is SMF. The DH lady is from Leeds, and I don't think SMF has enough brain cells to create a fake fb page from a different location.


----------



## lula (18 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			I find this quote quite offensive. im a real 41 year old mother of two, horse lover who has dyslexia. This thread is not about someones ability to spell etc its about a company. your comment is very personal and to me hurtful as ive struggled with dyslexia for the whole of my life and i thought the " red marking pen " days were over.
		
Click to expand...

something's going on though.. 
No one has a complete change of heart so extreme as yours, then issues 2 statements in apology about your first posts saying you're an unhappy customer without sounding like you've been tied to a chair and forced to read the 'company party line statement' with a gun at your head.

which is how you've come across imho. Instead of doing any good for Shwmae you've only added more suspicion and intrigue.
Believable its not.


----------



## OldHacker (18 December 2013)

I apologise to you and SMF.
Dyslexia explains the errors but doesn't excuse them, there is always a spellchecker.
I have dyslexia too. Days of red pen marking are making a comeback, it's called standards.
Sorry if it offends you.


----------



## crabbymare (18 December 2013)

lula said:



			something's going on though.. 
No one has a complete change of heart so extreme as yours, then issues 2 statements in apology about your first posts saying you're an unhappy customer without sounding like you've been tied to a chair and forced to read the 'company party line statement' with a gun at your head.

which is how you've come across imho. Instead of doing any good for Shwmae you've only added more suspicion and intrigue.
Believable its not.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that in a way its good that the posts were made as it does look very obvious that Shwmae were using some sort of pressure and only backs up the opinion most of us have of them


----------



## sidnney4u (18 December 2013)

see below .


----------



## sidnney4u (18 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			I apologise to you and SMF.
Dyslexia explains the errors but doesn't excuse them, there is always a spellchecker.
I have dyslexia too. Days of red pen marking are making a comeback, it's called standards.
Sorry if it offends you.
		
Click to expand...

It is not down to you whether or not my errors can be excused. You apologised but then made yet another negative comment. My dyslexia should not stop me from being able to comment on forums like this, I have a son who also has dyslexia worse than mine and I would be very disappointed if he wasn't able to vent his own opinions on an open forum without being judged for his learning difficulty. please think about the bigger picture when commenting on open forums.


----------



## ester (18 December 2013)

why the overt apology then S4U?

eta nobody was 'picking on you' for it, just pointing out the similarities to SMF posting style.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 December 2013)

ester said:



			why the overt apology then S4U?

eta nobody was 'picking on you' for it, just pointing out the similarities to SMF posting style.
		
Click to expand...

It is a little strange. Are you sure you weren't pressured into retracting your earlier posts ?


----------



## PolarSkye (18 December 2013)

ester said:



			why the overt apology then S4U?

eta nobody was 'picking on you' for it, just pointing out the similarities to SMF posting style.
		
Click to expand...

You know what, this is so off the point of this thread . . . S4U's apology is hers to make - in whatever language she chooses - and it may well be genuine . . . however, it doesn't take away from the fact that there are still unhappy customers not receiving the goods they ordered/when they expected to receive them . . . bickering and nitpicking doesn't really achieve anything.  

P


----------



## DragonSlayer (18 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			I find this quote quite offensive. im a real 41 year old mother of two, horse lover who has dyslexia. This thread is not about someones ability to spell etc its about a company. your comment is very personal and to me hurtful as ive struggled with dyslexia for the whole of my life and i thought the " red marking pen " days were over.
		
Click to expand...

'Red marking pen ' days are certainly not over. In most exams now, SPAG (Spelling, Punctuation and Grammar) will affect marks in a big way, dyslexia is difficult yes, but unfortunately out of school, it can and will affect how you get on in life.


----------



## sidnney4u (18 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			You know what, this is so off the point of this thread . . . S4U's apology is hers to make - in whatever language she chooses - and it may well be genuine . . . however, it doesn't take away from the fact that there are still unhappy customers not receiving the goods they ordered/when they expected to receive them . . . bickering and nitpicking doesn't really achieve anything.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree thankyou x


----------



## sidnney4u (18 December 2013)

DragonSlayBells said:



			'Red marking pen ' days are certainly not over. In most exams now, SPAG (Spelling, Punctuation and Grammar) will affect marks in a big way, dyslexia is difficult yes, but unfortunately out of school, it can and will affect how you get on in life.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully ive not had that issue in my profession and hopefully my son won't either.


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 December 2013)

JJones said:



			"I've tried lots of companies for these in the heat of the moment I bought different types from snuggy and blew at least three months wages. I really liked them apart from the fleece would rub the manes. I don't like sd equestrian at all, I saved up to buy one just to find my pony in an awful state not able to see from the blind fold around it's face. Can't say enough about shwmae products I did hear about the rumours but happy to say I have just bought two more rugs from them tonight 36.00 for a hood and a rug bargain."

^^Yep very grown up I must say. 

I'd like to hear from some of your millions of happy customers. Only heard from all the unhappy ones so far.
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE] ester
Oh great, throw a bit of stealth marketing in for good measure . That doesn't undermine the forum at all.

 You have been reported for it Jessica..[/QUOTE]

*Hmm, this is what I was thinking of JJones when I suggested SMF association*


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			It is not down to you whether or not my errors can be excused. You apologised but then made yet another negative comment. My dyslexia should not stop me from being able to comment on forums like this, I have a son who also has dyslexia worse than mine and I would be very disappointed if he wasn't able to vent his own opinions on an open forum without being judged for his learning difficulty. please think about the bigger picture when commenting on open forums.
		
Click to expand...

Notice S4U does not respond to the question of was she threatened in anyway to make the apology!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Notice S4U does not respond to the question of was she threatened in anyway to make the apology!
		
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## PolarSkye (18 December 2013)

Honestly folks Shwmae (or is it SP Horsewear?) and SMF have dug their own graves . . . can we just keep this thread factual?  Conjecture doesn't help and just feeds their assertion that we are all trolls.  

Just my two pence worth.

P


----------



## sidnney4u (18 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			i would like to publicly apologies for this statement, i live close to the company and have been informed that if i contacted them direct i would of been able to have it delivered for free.
		
Click to expand...

i have received my goods from Shwmae as agreed with free postage and im very pleased with them, thankyou x


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 December 2013)

sidnney4u said:



			i have received my goods from Shwmae as agreed with free postage and im very pleased with them, thankyou x
		
Click to expand...

Ah a happy customer at last.  I am please for you S4U


----------



## Howardtheduck (18 December 2013)

This is paste from another FB thread on shwmae products and service !!
Fleur Waring Just spoke to PayPal and what shwmae has on there site is all items custom made that meaning PayPal doesn't cover yourselves!! Everyone needs to contact PayPal as that's the only way this company will be looked into !! 
Fuming !!
Looks like SMF is looking for a loophole by saying all their items are bespoke and therefore not covered by paypal rules - anybody out there good on the paypal small print ?


----------



## PolarSkye (18 December 2013)

Howardtheduck said:



			This is paste from another FB thread on shwmae products and service !!
Fleur Waring Just spoke to PayPal and what shwmae has on there site is all items custom made that meaning PayPal doesn't cover yourselves!! Everyone needs to contact PayPal as that's the only way this company will be looked into !! 
Fuming !!
Looks like SMF is looking for a loophole by saying all their items are bespoke and therefore not covered by paypal rules - anybody out there good on the paypal small print ?
		
Click to expand...

No, but I would like to see the legal definition of "bespoke" . . . 

P


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			No, but I would like to see the legal definition of "bespoke" . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Definition of Bespoke.

Bespoke means a clothing item made to a buyer's specification (personalised or tailored). While the term historically is applied to only men's tailored clothing, it now generally includes footwear and other apparel, implying measurement and fitting.

The distinguishing points of bespoke tailoring are the buyer's total control over the fabric used, the features and fit, and the way the garment should be made. More generally, "bespoke" describes a high degree of customisation, and involvement of the end-user, in the production of the goods. 

Shwmae obviously did not look up the word before using it.


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 December 2013)

Interesting the Citizens Advice help line seems to be extraordinarily busy today.   We can but hope people are taking action.  

FB comment, on the Shwmae Reviews page

(Name removed) Ordered on the 15th September and still waiting.....

Guess what my advice to her was ... oh stop waiting ring the CA


----------



## PolarSkye (18 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Definition of Bespoke.

Bespoke means a clothing item made to a buyer's specification (personalised or tailored). While the term historically is applied to only men's tailored clothing, it now generally includes footwear and other apparel, implying measurement and fitting.

The distinguishing points of bespoke tailoring are the buyer's total control over the fabric used, the features and fit, and the way the garment should be made. More generally, "bespoke" describes a high degree of customisation, and involvement of the end-user, in the production of the goods. 

Shwmae obviously did not look up the word before using it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks . . . but is that the legal definition?  If your assertion is that they're looking for a legal loophole based on their provision of "bespoke" products, then it's important to understand the legal definition of the term.  

What, for instance, does "bespoke" mean in terms of measuring ponies/horses for particular garments?  Who does the measuring?  If it's the client, how prescriptive does the manufacturer need to be in terms of how to measure up?  If the measuring up isn't accurate, who is liable?  What, for instance, does "bespoke" mean in terms of choice of fabrics, colours, etc.?  What about substitutions in case of unavailability?  How are such substitutions to be communicated to the customer?  

Get my drift?

P


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Thanks . . . but is that the legal definition?  If your assertion is that they're looking for a legal loophole based on their provision of "bespoke" products, then it's important to understand the legal definition of the term.  

What, for instance, does "bespoke" mean in terms of measuring ponies/horses for particular garments?  Who does the measuring?  If it's the client, how prescriptive does the manufacturer need to be in terms of how to measure up?  If the measuring up isn't accurate, who is liable?  What, for instance, does "bespoke" mean in terms of choice of fabrics, colours, etc.?  What about substitutions in case of unavailability?  How are such substitutions to be communicated to the customer?  

Get my drift?

P
		
Click to expand...

Google does not come up with a legal definition.  However you look at it though Shwmae Products are not bespoke.


----------



## Howardtheduck (18 December 2013)

Sorry, I used the word bespoke - tihe lady in the FB page I pasted used the words 'custom made'


----------



## swiftysmum (18 December 2013)

Ah, I think I may have caused that reaction!

I paid via paypal on 15th November and got my refund yesterday.  

Paypal had no issue whatsoever, they never even mentioned anything about the item being bespoke.  However, Shwmae have clearly done their research on how to wiggle out on refunds (surprise surprise) as the excerpt below is taken directly from Paypal's site:

What&#8217;s not eligible? Buyer Protection does not cover certain kinds of purchases. These include: digital goods (intangible items), services, property, vehicles (of any kind), custom made items, airline travel, or items that violate our policies (stuff that&#8217;s usually prohibited by law anyway). Purchase Protection also does not cover items that you purchase in person, or money you send to friends and family. 

So, if they claim the item is custom made, it appears you won't be covered.

Bad form yet again Shwmae.

PS - just ordered from Snuggy Hoods.  Cost me £50 more but tbh, worth it just to get away from this mess.  Will let you know what the product is like.


----------



## WelshD (18 December 2013)

swiftysmum said:



			PS - just ordered from Snuggy Hoods.  Cost me £50 more but tbh, worth it just to get away from this mess.  Will let you know what the product is like.
		
Click to expand...

I have found Snuggy Hoods to be spot on - excellent service and great products


----------



## Dusty85 (18 December 2013)

Has anyone seen this reply from SMF/Jessica..... from horse gossip

Hello all, I am Jessica Clarke. I would like to advise the police have been called on this lady.... They have a case open on her name, *we have also been informed of a company on Facebook who have stolen our photographs and are selling vast amounts of onesies and not sending them through.*

If anyone has an issues come to us direct and the police will be called immediately. If XXXXX persists with this I will push to press charges.

Please get me directly on....
Pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk

I won't have this continue and anyone who wants either the truth or an answer is very welcome to ask me directly.

As I say an online forum and this lady are being watched by the police and I won't hesitate to push the matter.

Many thanks
Jessica Clarke

Read more: http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/175755/shwmae-products?page=1&scrollTo=1260831#ixzz2npwFVCsV

Another company stealing their photos and selling onsies and not sending them? Erm..I think thats actually YOUR company!!! 

(sorry if everyone has seen this- I am late to catch on to threads on other forums)


----------



## PolarSkye (18 December 2013)

swiftysmum said:



			Ah, I think I may have caused that reaction!

I paid via paypal on 15th November and got my refund yesterday.  

Paypal had no issue whatsoever, they never even mentioned anything about the item being bespoke.  However, Shwmae have clearly done their research on how to wiggle out on refunds (surprise surprise) as the excerpt below is taken directly from Paypal's site:

Whats not eligible? Buyer Protection does not cover certain kinds of purchases. These include: digital goods (intangible items), services, property, vehicles (of any kind), custom made items, airline travel, or items that violate our policies (stuff thats usually prohibited by law anyway). Purchase Protection also does not cover items that you purchase in person, or money you send to friends and family. 

*So, if they claim the item is custom made, it appears you won't be covered.*

Bad form yet again Shwmae.

PS - just ordered from Snuggy Hoods.  Cost me £50 more but tbh, worth it just to get away from this mess.  Will let you know what the product is like.
		
Click to expand...

But this is exactly why it's important to get a proper legal definition of "custom made" or "bespoke" . . . to see if what they provide is indeed covered by said definition/if they do, in fact, have to reimburse customers - or not.

P


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (18 December 2013)

I'd imagine they are looking to take bespoke as you choosing the fabric, fit and size, to get round paypal. Problem is that your buying a standard size ie pony, cob, horse etc and the fabric/colour/pattern all which you can do with head collar, travel boots, bandages etc in large commercial companies so I think they are onto a loser with that one if that's the angle they are trying to work.

If you gave them specific measurements well that could be a different story but buying standard sizing well idlove to see them pass that off as bespoke.


----------



## swiftysmum (18 December 2013)

Agree completely. 

Subject to getting a proper legal definition, my interpretation of bespoke or custom made would be made to measure i.e. Shwmae would need to actually take measurements of the horse in person, and the fabric would be cut to fit.  It would not be altering, adding to or taking away from an existing product and you would have to physically see fabric swatches and choose one etc.

I do not believe that Shwmae products are custom made.  You choose a size and a fabric, that's it.  That's like ordering a pair of jeans from Next in blue and a size 12, no one would class those as custom made would they?

Very tentative and I'd say well worth the fight with paypal to disagree if they tried it.


----------



## PolarSkye (18 December 2013)

swiftysmum said:



			Subject to getting a proper legal definition, my interpretation of bespoke or custom made would be . .
		
Click to expand...

But this is my point exactly . . . interpretation won't win you any legal arguments or get you a refund . . . to have a leg to stand on/win in said fight, you need a legal definition.  

I'm not nitpicking, honest . . . I'm just trying to make the point that conjecture and suppositions don't stand up in court and don't have any "teeth" when it comes to a tussle over money and who owes what to whom.

Any legal eagles on here care to share a legal definition of "custom made" or does it depend on a company's Ts and Cs?

P


----------



## Carefreegirl (18 December 2013)

Wonder if they do Maternity wear ?  It'll keep T-bag warm AND clean :biggrin3:


----------



## swiftysmum (18 December 2013)

No, don't think you're nit picking at all and it's really hard to find a succinct legal definition.

The only thing I've found is a legal definition for bespoke footwear in which it dictates that to be bespoke, the footwear has to be 'made and fitted to the foot' in other words, actually constructed and checked against the foot during manufacture with a final fit.

Though we do need a final legal dictate, I think it's safe to say the key is that in order to be classed as bespoke, an item needs to be fitted to a person / horse at the outset and at a final fitting.  Shwmae don't see or meet the horse so cannot say their items are bespoke or custom made.


----------



## cross (18 December 2013)

I would suggest that as Paypal gave a refund to swiftysmum that they have set a "precedent" by this action, thus they should honour all other disputes of a similar nature.

On the point as to if these items are "bespoke" for each individual customer, I suspect that this will be proved not to the the case. It would mean that no single item of human clothing, or the majority of goods from suitcases to kettles which are traded on the internet would be covered under the paypal protection. The choice is the same, you can choose a colour and choose from a range of sizes, such as small, medium, large, or in this case, small, cob, standard, extra deep. 

Another point to make it was only a few days ago when they changed their website did they actually display their Ts & C's to mention the bespoke word. Thus those who are in dispute with the company were not in possession and had not agreed to those t's and c's whey they made their purchase.

The fact that the company have reported on their own FB page, when they have been disgruntled with customers that they will sell the product on to someone else who wont cause them "hassle," by definition that means that, item was not bespoke, or they would not have been able to flog it on to someone else. 

Again I would suggest to those who are still not in possession of their goods, or are not satisfied with what they have got, or those who have not been refunded their money, contact Citizens Advice, particularly in relation to the paypal issues, and also make a small claims which you can do on-line. I believe that someone quoted on this forum that she had made a successful claim against the company through the courts.


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Has anyone seen this reply from SMF/Jessica..... from horse gossip&#8230;

Hello all, I am Jessica Clarke. I would like to advise the police have been called on this lady.... They have a case open on her name, *we have also been informed of a company on Facebook who have stolen our photographs and are selling vast amounts of onesies and not sending them through.*

If anyone has an issues come to us direct and the police will be called immediately. If XXXXX persists with this I will push to press charges.

Please get me directly on....
Pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk

I won't have this continue and anyone who wants either the truth or an answer is very welcome to ask me directly.

As I say an online forum and this lady are being watched by the police and I won't hesitate to push the matter.

Many thanks
Jessica Clarke

Read more: http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/175755/shwmae-products?page=1&scrollTo=1260831#ixzz2npwFVCsV

Another company stealing their photos and selling onsies and not sending them? Erm..I think thats actually YOUR company!!! 

(sorry if everyone has seen this- I am late to catch on to threads on other forums)
		
Click to expand...

Hi, this originates from 26 Nov 2013 and that was me Jessica was referring to and I shall say this loudly *THE POLICE HAVE NOT BEEN TO SEE ME AT ALL ... OK*.  Just one of Jessica's idle threats to try and stop people from telling the truth about their experiences of her company.   She also threatened me with solicitor letters - I have not seen one yet.    Did it shut me up .... NO.   * Will it stop me taking further proceedings against Shwmae ... NO*


----------



## Dusty85 (18 December 2013)

Sorry CMH, I wasn't trying to highlight you in this post&#8230;just the bit about her saying there was an imposter company that was to blame!


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Sorry CMH, I wasn't trying to highlight you in this post&#8230;just the bit about her saying there was an imposter company that was to blame!
		
Click to expand...

Hey no problem ... you've just highlighted yet again what a nasty bit of work she is.

As for the 'imposter' company ... that's a load of bull as well


----------



## lula (18 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Has anyone seen this reply from SMF/Jessica..... from horse gossip

Hello all, I am Jessica Clarke. I would like to advise the police have been called on this lady.... They have a case open on her name, *we have also been informed of a company on Facebook who have stolen our photographs and are selling vast amounts of onesies and not sending them through.*


Please get me directly on....
Pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk


Many thanks
Jessica Clarke

Read more: http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/175755/shwmae-products?page=1&scrollTo=1260831#ixzz2npwFVCsV

Click to expand...

what on earth would it matter to shwmae if another rival company are not sending their onsie orders through? 

Are they implying that customers are so stupid and cant read their bank statements with the company's name they paid their money to on?

that must be the most ridiculous defense ive ever heard.

--- and while we're at it. whats the new facebook page Shwmae have made up for 'true reviews' where people can feel 'safe' to tell the truth but only if this 'review' is censored by them first as you cant just join and post you have to be vetted before you're allowed to join.


----------



## Penny Less (18 December 2013)

This thread could make 100 pages ! However, is it worth carrying on with it as its just going  round and round in circles.
If everyone who has been scammed contacts Trading standards and small claims court etc surely this is the way to resolve the issue.  With all the bad press now I would think its highly likely the" company" will go to the wall


----------



## lula (18 December 2013)

alma said:



			With all the bad press now I would think its highly likely the" company" will go to the wall
		
Click to expand...

i dont want it to go to the wall, i want it to get better and not act like they have a right to people's hard earned money for nothing in return.


----------



## cross (18 December 2013)

On the companies new Review facebook page,https://www.facebook.com/groups/447909635332607/ there is a terrifying picture of how a girl found her horse in the morning to follow is her comment, and this in itself is worrying 

"Hi bough hood n wraps last year but haven't dared use the hood overnight again...... also wraps won't stay up at all have tried using Velcro at top but its not long enough  photo of how I found horse in morning ... any suggestions ? Otherwise hood looked fab!"

AS I TYPE THIS THE PAGE HAS BEEN TAKEN DOWN, but I do have the photo saved, could anyone let me know how to put the photo up on this forum. I am now even more concerned about the horse-welfare issue and I believe this photo needs to be made public so others can make an informed decision as to if these items are safe for their horses.


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

SO she started a group for customers to leave true comments. Wont be true comments only positive comments.

SMF always blaming someone else aren't you. Trust me Karma will come and get you one day


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 December 2013)

You can upload the photo from your computer to an album in your forum profile. Or upload to photobucket (or similar) and post the IMg code in the forum reply box.


----------



## wildwhippet (18 December 2013)

Amazingly the review & photo are still on their "closed"page... But I have also saved the pic just in case!


----------



## cross (18 December 2013)

wildwhippet can you upload the picture onto this forum, as I am away from my main computer and to follow faracats directions is a bit to much for my poor brain and my ipad to do!


----------



## *hic* (18 December 2013)

This is a photo of a horse the morning after the night before. First time the hood had been put on.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (18 December 2013)

From posts on this thread & from threads posted elsewhere regarding this company & their apparant failure to send out paid for items it appears that nothing that is said by anyone illicits any reasonable & coherent response from the company. This is unlikely to change as a posted apology from the company is followed up by the return of denials of any wrong doing, denial of any failures in customers service & the continual blame of all problems on their unreasonable customers.

It is clear that the possibility of a refund from this company appears remote given their apparant inability to accept any criticism of fault for issues. (The persistant removal of any negative reviews from FB & their site).

The customers who have paid for but not received items, or have returned items due to issues but have not received refunds need to report their problems to Trading Standards. T.S apparantly have a file on this company & & they are the best placed to deal with them.

Regarding refunds etc, if you paid via Paypal then open a dispute with them & there is little doubt you will win your case. This is quick to do & costs nothing. As for others, if you paid via credit card then contact your credit card company & they should refund you & will possibly take sanctions against the company if enough people claim & probably remove their credit card facility.

If you paid by debit card then you will need to go to the small claims court, which isn't difficult & is very cheap to do. The papers you need are on line & all the information you need is also there. 

Good Luck to all those who have lost or are owed money. 

Edited "Oh dear...... just seen the photo above of the hoody"


----------



## cross (18 December 2013)

"This is a photo of a horse the morning after the night before. First time the hood had been put on."

FYI This photo along with the accompanying quote was posted on the Shwmae True Reviews new FB page, not long after the entire page was taken down....


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

Shwmae Products LTD 

2 hours ago
.

Find our reviews of past customers at:-

https://www.facebook.com/groups/447909635332607/

 To add yourself to the page simply apply and we will accept when someone can help.

 This is a safe page where we support anyone on it. Any reviews will be welcomed with open arms.







Shwmae Products True Reviews 


81 members

.

Like · Comment · Share.



 as long as they are only positive posts


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

From their new group page

(name removed) Could someone from shwmae products email or private message me as soon as possible. This matter is needing resolved asap.
Share · 8 hours ago via Mobile
.
Seen by 58


Shwmae Horsewear No problem, thought you had a date was tomorrow if couriers are on time but will message to see what's up. Just really need to check orders before they leave

8 hours ago
..


(name removed)Ok thank you. Unfortunately i have spoken to the courier and they do not have my order at all thats why i need to speak to you urgently to find out whats happening.

8 hours ago via mobile
..

Shwmae Horsewear I will openly admit they are doing that! We are providing trackings to everyone and they are coming back saying the same. Until the items arrive we are being called liars then they arrive and we have apologies. I don't know why the couriers are doing it. I'm not sure if it's time of year or they are doing so much recently that things are taking longer to register through depos. APC are very good though so hang tight I'm sure it's just taking its time x

8 hours ago
.


So now its the delivery people's fault. Somehow I don't believe that


----------



## swiftysmum (18 December 2013)

I spoke to APC directly knowing deep down that the tracking info was duff.  The lady was incredibly helpful and very concerned to hear that someone was saying they had despatched items via APC when they hadn't.  She searched using the tracking number provided and that was false, she then went on (just in case it was a genuine error) to search using my name, my postcode, and finally my full address.  No trace at all.  What's more, every single parcel they send is sent using an overnight service so basically, if you've been given a tracking number, your order should arrive the next day.


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

interesting swifty and shifty on Shwmae part


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			interesting swifty and shifty on Shwmae part
		
Click to expand...

You are being negligent MBL .... its *waves to SMF*


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			You are being negligent MBL .... its *waves to SMF*
		
Click to expand...

Sorry too busy eating soup


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 December 2013)

As the facts come out, it gets worse doesn't it ? 

Seemingly only glowing comments allowed on their real reviews facebook page. One wonders if these are all genuine  as they seem to have blocked a awful lot of customers who ask awkward questions.


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

they just keep digging and digging. they really do live on cloud cuckoo land


----------



## Calcyle (18 December 2013)

I've stayed out of this so far -train wreck from start to finish. I've had nothing to do with the company previously, however I think the company's behaviour has been appalling. That sharing that screen shot of someone's message and name on the review page is not on. Not professional conduct! I know people interested in onesie's for their horses, and will too recommend that they steer clear.


----------



## pipersacco (18 December 2013)

They won't allow me on there NEW, what should be called 'false compliments page!!' I have just spent 5 mins filing a small claims court order to them, I really advise anyone else who has not had there products to do this ASAP, it litterally takes no time. What sort of people are they, I mean really, I find them unbelievable???? There was a small amount of me still hoping they would do the right thing but I have come to the conclusion that these are not humans like I have ever come across and obviously dont have a shred of honesty in them, very sad that people like these exist, I am not looking at there page anymore as it is doing me no good!! 



MerrySherryRider said:



			As the facts come out, it gets worse doesn't it ? 

Seemingly only glowing comments allowed on their real reviews facebook page. One wonders if these are all genuine  as they seem to have blocked a awful lot of customers who ask awkward questions.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## babymare (18 December 2013)

Mmmmm if I was courier company they say they use and keep pointing finger at for non delivery i would be pretty miffed to be the reason they keep using. Blooming making them to look pretty poor.


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

as long as they can blame someone else they are happy


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (18 December 2013)

Won't that class as defamation against APC overnight that they keep losing parcels and wrong tracking numbers since it's certainly not shwmaes fault


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

could ACP sue for slander lol


----------



## babymare (18 December 2013)

Think im goingto be blocked as stated i warned a friend of on going issues and had pointed her to various forums and article in H&H. but had to say it


----------



## babymare (18 December 2013)

Well if I was APC i certainly would be investigating as they are predominatly being used as excuse.I seriously would be concerned if I was them.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 December 2013)

*hic* said:









This is a photo of a horse the morning after the night before. First time the hood had been put on.
		
Click to expand...

All hoods with cut outs around the eyes - regardless of the make - have the potential to move and cause danger/injury to the horse wearing them. I really don't understand why people leave horses wearing them unaccompanied, we've had several threads over the years about the dangers of hoods like this.

Back on topic - It's very simple, Shwmae should fulfill the orders placed, or refund the money paid if they can't. No excuses, no messing about or fiddling around on FB - just get it sorted.


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

also not doing competition's for items they have left over in stock (properly one a customer is waiting for) also not giving away free hood to happy customer when other customers have been waiting months


----------



## Venevidivici (18 December 2013)

Schwmae/SMF,what you have said about APC is libel,pure and simple. I think you better be very,very careful....

This thread is leaving a lot of people open-mouthed,for good reason. Schwmae,your naive,immature ignorance,unconscionable arrogance,complete lack of humility,common sense and concept of good business practice is utterly,utterly breathtaking.

I'm sure I'm not alone in that I started reading this thread thinking you were just out of your depth and had a few dissatisfied customers who deserved their money back..now I am actively hoping you are brought to book in the strongest terms possible. You think you know it all,that you are untouchable and so god damn clever but you have showed yourselves as fools who have turned downright nasty in the face of well deserved,perfectly reasonable criticism and frankly,deserve all you get.

Why are you on here watching the thread if everyone on here is the 'haters','trolls','liars' etc etc that you say,who are just jealous and want to ruin you?!? If they are that,what do you care because if you were not guilty of all you are accused of,you'd be quietly confident,busily working to fulfill your orders,confident that your product and service will speak loudest and win the day. Surely your 'best advisers in the country' have emphasised the importance to you of 'reputation'? You have,all by yourself,succeeded in trashing yours beyond repair.

Hoist by your own petard,Schwmae...you could at least go gracefully,instead of blaming everyone else and their dog,rather than looking in the mirror....tsk tsk...the saddest,most pathetic set of shysters I've heard about in a long,long time.


----------



## alliersv1 (18 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Schwmae/SMF,what you have said about APC is libel,pure and simple. I think you better be very,very careful....

This thread is leaving a lot of people open-mouthed,for good reason. Schwmae,your naive,immature ignorance,unconscionable arrogance,complete lack of humility,common sense and concept of good business practice is utterly,utterly breathtaking.

I'm sure I'm not alone in that I started reading this thread thinking you were just out of your depth and had a few dissatisfied customers who deserved their money back..now I am actively hoping you are brought to book in the strongest terms possible. You think you know it all,that you are untouchable and so god damn clever but you have showed yourselves as fools who have turned downright nasty in the face of well deserved,perfectly reasonable criticism and frankly,deserve all you get.

Why are you on here watching the thread if everyone on here is the 'haters','trolls','liars' etc etc that you say,who are just jealous and want to ruin you?!? If they are that,what do you care because if you were not guilty of all you are accused of,you'd be quietly confident,busily working to fulfill your orders,confident that your product and service will speak loudest and win the day. Surely your 'best advisers in the country' have emphasised the importance to you of 'reputation'? You have,all by yourself,succeeded in trashing yours beyond repair.

Hoist by your own petard,Schwmae...you could at least go gracefully,instead of blaming everyone else and their dog,rather than looking in the mirror....tsk tsk...the saddest,most pathetic set of shysters I've heard about in a long,long time.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely all of the above.
Gobsmacked at the whole sorry affair to be honest.


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Schwmae/SMF,what you have said about APC is libel,pure and simple. I think you better be very,very careful....

This thread is leaving a lot of people open-mouthed,for good reason. Schwmae,your naive,immature ignorance,unconscionable arrogance,complete lack of humility,common sense and concept of good business practice is utterly,utterly breathtaking.

I'm sure I'm not alone in that I started reading this thread thinking you were just out of your depth and had a few dissatisfied customers who deserved their money back..now I am actively hoping you are brought to book in the strongest terms possible. You think you know it all,that you are untouchable and so god damn clever but you have showed yourselves as fools who have turned downright nasty in the face of well deserved,perfectly reasonable criticism and frankly,deserve all you get.

Why are you on here watching the thread if everyone on here is the 'haters','trolls','liars' etc etc that you say,who are just jealous and want to ruin you?!? If they are that,what do you care because if you were not guilty of all you are accused of,you'd be quietly confident,busily working to fulfill your orders,confident that your product and service will speak loudest and win the day. Surely your 'best advisers in the country' have emphasised the importance to you of 'reputation'? You have,all by yourself,succeeded in trashing yours beyond repair.

Hoist by your own petard,Schwmae...you could at least go gracefully,instead of blaming everyone else and their dog,rather than looking in the mirror....tsk tsk...the saddest,most pathetic set of shysters I've heard about in a long,long time.
		
Click to expand...

well put


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

don't know how to put up a picture but on the group page alex set up there is a screen shot picture of shwmae threatening to get someone to 'sort' someone out
Link here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1381025612150920/?fref=ts


----------



## Bojingles (18 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Schwmae/SMF,what you have said about APC is libel,pure and simple. I think you better be very,very careful....

This thread is leaving a lot of people open-mouthed,for good reason. Schwmae,your naive,immature ignorance,unconscionable arrogance,complete lack of humility,common sense and concept of good business practice is utterly,utterly breathtaking.

I'm sure I'm not alone in that I started reading this thread thinking you were just out of your depth and had a few dissatisfied customers who deserved their money back..now I am actively hoping you are brought to book in the strongest terms possible. You think you know it all,that you are untouchable and so god damn clever but you have showed yourselves as fools who have turned downright nasty in the face of well deserved,perfectly reasonable criticism and frankly,deserve all you get.

Why are you on here watching the thread if everyone on here is the 'haters','trolls','liars' etc etc that you say,who are just jealous and want to ruin you?!? If they are that,what do you care because if you were not guilty of all you are accused of,you'd be quietly confident,busily working to fulfill your orders,confident that your product and service will speak loudest and win the day. Surely your 'best advisers in the country' have emphasised the importance to you of 'reputation'? You have,all by yourself,succeeded in trashing yours beyond repair.

Hoist by your own petard,Schwmae...you could at least go gracefully,instead of blaming everyone else and their dog,rather than looking in the mirror....tsk tsk...the saddest,most pathetic set of shysters I've heard about in a long,long time.
		
Click to expand...

You've summed it up perfectly, VVV!!



pipersacco said:



			I have come to the conclusion that these are not humans like I have ever come across
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'm with you there! Jaw-dropping stuff; they're literally from another planet. Oh no - gasp - they might sue me for labelling them aliens!


----------



## alliersv1 (18 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			don't know how to put up a picture but on the group page alex set up there is a screen shot picture of shwmae threatening to get someone to 'sort' someone out
Link here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1381025612150920/?fref=ts

Click to expand...

Edited, wrong link...
Sorry it's so massive!


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

thank you but cant see the bit where they threatened the op


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			don't know how to put up a picture but on the group page alex set up there is a screen shot picture of shwmae threatening to get someone to 'sort' someone out
Link here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1381025612150920/?fref=ts

Click to expand...

Beyond belief ! I think Paypal would be interested to hear that shwmae think they have connections within the paypal company. They make Paypal sound unethical. 

As for the threats about 'knowing  a lot of people who will get nasty if needed'. Do the police know ?


----------



## alliersv1 (18 December 2013)

Sorry MBL. I have edited my post with correct pic now


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Sorry MBL. I have edited my post with correct pic now 

Click to expand...

thank you really appreciate it x


----------



## lisa_dundee (18 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Edited, wrong link...
Sorry it's so massive!







Click to expand...

OMG cheeky bitch! She's not playing now lol, no I'm sure she's not now she knows her and her joke of a company is going down!


----------



## Queenbee (18 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			Shwmae is now commenting on a post in 'Chit Chat and Tack' (young girl asking for reviews on the onesie - cue a lot of negative comments regarding Shwmae) Jessica was yet again saying we're trolls and just out to destroy the company. Apparently they haven't stolen anyones money and they have endless happy customers. 

Looks like old habits die hard Jessica.

So much for the (fake) apology.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps every customer who has a negative review and has voiced it online can sue them for slander since they have labelled them liars and trolls?!


----------



## Queenbee (18 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			thank you but cant see the bit where they threatened the op
		
Click to expand...

"I would stay out of this Lauren because I know a lot of people my end who will get nasty if needed"

Tbh the entire content of the message is pretty threatening


----------



## MadBlackLab (18 December 2013)

Yes it is. I think they got themselves well and truly buried


----------



## Elbie (18 December 2013)

I've just been lurking around on this thread but had to comment on that post by alliersv1. OMG! Way to sound professional! Even if some of the statements weren't true, that was completely not the right way to go about it. They do not sound like a respectable company with that statement.

Surely if all these negative statements are false and written by trolls then they would have a case for libel (is that the right word?! it's too late) or slander and could sue


----------



## Alexdaw (19 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			I think babyd who has replied to all deby house threads is SMF too

Oh and Shwmae Products have now made a facbook group for all their happy customers
		
Click to expand...

The happy page- and the blocked customer page !


----------



## Alexdaw (19 December 2013)

I have contacted the police and  I am trying to get as many to report there issues. 

They have advised to log it with action fraud team Google the contact details.

Also advised a hotmail account is a sign of a suspicious seller. 

All report issues on : 03001232040 - takes 10 min ...



Corner Mad House said:



			Hi, this originates from 26 Nov 2013 and that was me Jessica was referring to and I shall say this loudly *THE POLICE HAVE NOT BEEN TO SEE ME AT ALL ... OK*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Vintage (19 December 2013)

Even the first SHE page had a lot of complaints that were removed. I do remember they offered a lot of prizes to people which never turned up.  Can't believe anyone would buy a onesie.


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

Oh dear Jessica, you really are in the mire now.   I am sure the advice you had in your all day meeting the other week did not include threatening customers with violence.  That is one huge mistake.   

Just think, if only you had taken the advice given on this forum you would not be in this pickle would you.


----------



## cptrayes (19 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Edited, wrong link...
Sorry it's so massive!







Click to expand...

This is a criminal offence. If the person it is aimed at reports it, it should be possible  to get a very minimum of a caution recorded against this girl.

Jessica, this behaviour is outrageous. NOTHING that has been said about your company, true or false, allows you to make threats to physically harm or cause harassment of this level to another person.


----------



## Jonesy (19 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			This is a criminal offence. If the person it is aimed at reports it, it should be possible  to get a very minimum of a caution recorded against this girl.

Jessica, this behaviour is outrageous. NOTHING that has been said about your company, true or false, allows you to make threats to physically harm or cause harassment of this level to another person.
		
Click to expand...

hear, hear -- bullying at it's very worst.


----------



## charlie76 (19 December 2013)

Oh dear, I think the best thing for this company would be to give up, the whole situation is beyond belief.


----------



## Dizzleton (19 December 2013)

I had a couple of messages on my FB account last night; I just don't understand how she is so blind to what she is doing - she sees blame in everyone else bar herself / her company. She doesn't seem to realise the mess she is in.. I've never seen anyone so naive in all my life.


----------



## Dizzleton (19 December 2013)

Wow, sorry for the massive photos!


----------



## Floxie (19 December 2013)

Alexdaw said:



			Also advised a hotmail account is a sign of a suspicious seller.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? What's that supposed to mean?!

I suppose they mean that free email accounts are less legitimate than domain based ones, but that doesn't mean a lot these days when so many people do business through FB etc and don't buy their own hosting. My 'business' email is a gmail account. I know hotmail isn't stellar but it's hardly a sign of a suspicious seller! 

(Totally OT, sorry, but... pfft!)


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

still no comment from SMF I suppose she cant get herself out of this one now unless it wasn't her it was a fake company or a hacked account. I wait with baited breath


----------



## jrp204 (19 December 2013)

Just had a look at the FB page, this pic seem familiar, is it part of an advert? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=642996432423370&set=gm.448177365305834&type=1&theater


----------



## karsteine (19 December 2013)

Dont know if anyone else has seen this from their " True Review" page, i'm sure Alex will already know.


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

jrp204 said:



			Just had a look at the FB page, this pic seem familiar, is it part of an advert? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=642996432423370&set=gm.448177365305834&type=1&theater

Click to expand...

I don't believe that onesies along can help skin and coat conditions. I believe with the right treatment it can help.

I still laugh at the picture they put up with the rosettes saying its cause of their onesie that the horse one all those rosettes. Never herd such bull


----------



## Patterdale (19 December 2013)

Wow......just....wow. 

What a company! Why don't the parents rein them in? It's like watching a car crash!

:eek3:


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			Wow, sorry for the massive photos!
		
Click to expand...

Wow Jenny, and Shwmae think they have a case for libel.  The girl is deluded in the extreme.  The company is going to be inundated with small claims court actions and as for the company threats to people and she still thinks she has a case for libel?!?


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

*waves to SMF*   ... obviously doing a bit of catch up


----------



## Dizzleton (19 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			*waves to SMF*   ... obviously doing a bit of catch up
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't she? She doesn't need to sit at the sewing machine as she's obviously up to date with all her orders :-/


----------



## sarahann1 (19 December 2013)

This is all so silly, SMF is you are reading this, please, please, do the right thing, acknowledge people aren't happy, either give them send them their orders or refund them. Please, stop calling people liars and trolls, its massively unprofessional, deal with your complaints there and then, move on and chalk it up to experience. Stop posting silly defences everywhere blaming everyone but yourselves, you are risking your and your employees incomes by continuing this silly charade. This thread didn't need to get this long, it could have been nipped in the bud very quickly, but you have chosen to argue and argue and argue again wringing out this whole mess.


----------



## Howardtheduck (19 December 2013)

MBL - Concerning the magical properties of the SP Onesie - I must have missed the the part with all the endorsements from the veterinary world and the years of product testing etc etc


----------



## PolarSkye (19 December 2013)

sarahann1 said:



			This is all so silly, SMF is you are reading this, please, please, do the right thing, acknowledge people aren't happy, either give them send them their orders or refund them. Please, stop calling people liars and trolls, its massively unprofessional, deal with your complaints there and then, move on and chalk it up to experience. Stop posting silly defences everywhere blaming everyone but yourselves, you are risking your and your employees incomes by continuing this silly charade. This thread didn't need to get this long, it could have been nipped in the bud very quickly, but you have chosen to argue and argue and argue again wringing out this whole mess.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  And get some real professional help for your business - you really are in over your heads and it's such a shame.  I am not being nasty, or trying to ruin your business/company, or even being personal . . . I just think you need to face up to reality and deal with it rather than sticking your head in the sand . . . there is obviously a market for your product, people are obviously willing to buy . . . you could make a real go of this if you set realistic expectations with your customers, fulfilled your customers' orders, and stopped spending valuable time (that could be spent making and shipping items and actually talking to your customers - on the phone) taking down/relaunching FB pages, deleting negative comments and setting up yet another FB page.  

I've said it before - as a marketing professional (many, many years of experience), I can see that you are missing so many tricks here - and tricks that will cost you pennies and help you make real money.

It's all so very sad - and so very frustrating to read/witness.

P


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

Interesting comment on FB - Shwmae Reviews - products ordered / service provided

If a company owes £750 or more to one or more creditors you are entitled to present a winding up petition. I.e have the company wound up for being insolvent

You need to be able to prove that they owe you the money. But if you haven't received the goods that's pretty obvious. You would need to serve a statutory demand for the money on them. Then if they don't pay. Wind them up. This may help https://www.gov.uk/wind-up-a-company-that-owes-you-money. Or contact me if you need to know more. There are fees to pay (a deposit etc for winding a company up) but that could be split between the creditors. But, quite often the statutory demand that comes before is threat enough to cough up money owed rather than be faced with insolvency proceedings.


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

alma said:



			This thread could make 100 pages ! However, is it worth carrying on with it as its just going  round and round in circles.
If everyone who has been scammed contacts Trading standards and small claims court etc surely this is the way to resolve the issue.  With all the bad press now I would think its highly likely the" company" will go to the wall
		
Click to expand...

Alma, as recent pages have shown things are not just going round and round in circles.   This Forum, the H&H article and the FB page for product reviews have revealed yet another unpleasant side to this company.  

This page should continue until all issues are resolved to the satisfaction of all of the customers who have a valid complaint with Shwmae.   

More than anything else these social sites give people the courage to pursue and not be scared off by threats that the company make against individuals.  At least by sharing we know we are not alone.   Several people have come forward who said they just gave up trying, hence Shwmae are in the mistaken belief that they can just keep on threatening and being rude to people and get away with supplying faulty goods, goods not fit for purpose, goods not as ordered etc etc.


----------



## OldHacker (19 December 2013)

You have to look at the true review page! They are admitting to having to constantly monitor this forum and Facebook in order to print off all the libelous comments etc! People asking left right and centre for tracking numbers etc. Can't do a link sorry!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 December 2013)

I wonder how they have the time to run the business with all the time they're spending monitoring the internet and blocking troublesome customers from facebook. 
As this sorry saga unfolds, with their threats and denials being plastered on the net, it becomes more incredulous.


----------



## Penny Less (19 December 2013)

Corner MH  Yes, I see yr point. but if the page continued till all complaints resolved, it may run to thousands. Trading standards etc don't move at the speed of light generally!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (19 December 2013)

I think if people want their money back then they need to go down the small claims etc route. Looking at the answers to some of the posts from Shwmae I think they are being very 'cute' with their answers so as not to come across as the bad guys. The posts read different as well, so it could be they are taking guidance from someone else. Doesn't excuse what has happened and is possibly still happening, but by them changing their tack like they have will make all the H&H posting seem like a witch hunt.


----------



## OldHacker (19 December 2013)

Shwmae True Reviews now a CLOSED group! Can't read it! Wasn't the whole point of setting it up to show the world how many satisfied customers there are, rather than worry about this forum? Rattled cage?


----------



## PolarSkye (19 December 2013)

OldHacker said:



			Shwmae True Reviews now a CLOSED group! Can't read it! Wasn't the whole point of setting it up to show the world how many satisfied customers there are, rather than worry about this forum? Rattled cage?
		
Click to expand...

You are missing the point - the whole point of setting up the True Reviews FB page (as I interpret it) was as a direct result of what's been written/highlighted on this forum . . . they ARE worried about it . . . and NLP has a point re being "cute" and playing the victim.

P


----------



## OldHacker (19 December 2013)

True! Didn't think of it like that!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 December 2013)

Have you seen this facebook page though ? Quite apart from the comments which are bad enough, just look at the stitching on the purple onesie. Can't these people sew ?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1381025612150920/?fref=ts


----------



## lula (19 December 2013)

since this thread started regarding poor customer service at Shwmae its unravelled like some kind of bad soap opera with false reviews, accusations of amnesia ridden trolling customers and rival companies being to blame

Just when you thought it couldnt get any worse, we now have directors of the company shooting themselves well and trully in the foot by putting in writing threats to customers that anyone badmouthing their company wont get their order and implied threats of violence from Jessica's mates (the 40,000 onesie massive) amid further claims of moles in Paypal and lying overnight Couriers (they do tend to lie at this time of year tho..).. 

whatever next? if xmas orders dont arrive at all/ in time will it all be blamed on Santa?

this drama will forever be known as Onesiegate !


----------



## Katikins (19 December 2013)

I've been a lurker reading all the way through this thread - was checking out the product review page but that too also appears to now be a closed group!!

I can only assume this would be due to abuse from the company?


----------



## Patterdale (19 December 2013)

Why is the other group now closed?


----------



## cross (19 December 2013)

Below is transcript on their "open" Company FB page. It all sounds very familiar. 

 Potential Customer "If someone had responded to my messages last night I would of been able to order it in time. I'm a little upset at this, especially after receiving pm's from random people telling me not to order from you. Now I'm being told it isn't free delivery after having proof free delivery has been offered along with 50% off. I would like to order this in black stars. 6'3 rug and hood combo with free delivery please..


Shwmae Products LTD The slander/libel your referring to is being dealt with in the correct manor away from the pages. It's safer for you as a buyer to go through the website, just select the colour and size needed. I'll search out if there is any red but this may take an hour. If the ordered is made I can from there advise the relevant people to the colour you wish to have
about an hour ago via mobile

Potential Customer "There isn't an option to select any colour. What about postage costs?"


Shwmae Products LTD The costs haven't changed we've just removed the Xmas delivery. As said if you make the order we will know which it is and make a note for you


Potential Customer "I have pm'd a screen shot showing free delivery for this week with free delivery"


Potential Customer "You should have it in your messages now"


Shwmae Products LTD Hi (name removed), this is fine but sadly it was for the new website which isn't launched yet

Potential Customer "Please can you get some one to contact me as surely you shouldn't be offering a service which your not fulfilling. I would like to purchase an item from your company but would also like the free delivery as advertised. I have 6 horses which at some point in the next few months I would like to kit out but if you can't fulfill the offers your advertising then I will have no other choice to go elsewhere."


----------



## Elbie (19 December 2013)

Oh dear. I would be put off by that! In my opinion, if I am going to buy from a company I don't necessarily want them to bend over backwards for me but I would want them to show a bit more willing!

Plus, I would be put off just by the way those messages are written. Doesn't sound professional at all


----------



## lula (19 December 2013)

Elbie said:



			Oh dear. I would be put off by that! In my opinion, if I am going to buy from a company I don't necessarily want them to bend over backwards for me but I would want them to show a bit more willing!

Plus, I would be put off just by the way those messages are written. Doesn't sound professional at all
		
Click to expand...

i cant get over it either, these items are expensive!! the attitude is so appalling The Little Britian tv show writers should write a sketch based on it along 'computer says no' lines. whatever they offer they can never seem to fullfill and its all far too much trouble anyway.

Unless you're an ecstatically happy past customer 'quoted' and then you'll get a gushing facebook post about how much they're doing for the welfare of horses


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

Putting that group at closed means that SMF has something to hide. I'll tell you now the lies will catch up with you eventually and then you will be stuck for who to blame. Its not too late to do the right thing so please do


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

lula said:



			i cant get over it either, these items are expensive!! the attitude is so appalling The Little Britian tv show writers should write a sketch based on it along 'computer says no' lines. whatever they offer they can never seem to fullfill and its all far too much trouble anyway.

Unless you're an ecstatically happy past customer 'quoted' and then you'll get a gushing facebook post about how much they're doing for the welfare of horses
		
Click to expand...

From what I've seen of stitching and fitting of their products they are causing a welfare issue


----------



## OldHacker (19 December 2013)

Has the other page been closed down? The other review site that isn't Shwmae controlled? Can't see it?!


----------



## stormbay (19 December 2013)

This was the "quality" of the product I received. 

No lies here, just pictures showing you what I got from this company.

See for yourselves!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (19 December 2013)

stormbay said:



			This was the "quality" of the product I received. 

No lies here, just pictures showing you what I got from this company.

See for yourselves!






























Click to expand...

Looks like a rushed job


----------



## stormbay (19 December 2013)

Clearly there was no quality control going on when I ordered. I do seem to have been lucky though, I received my order in 14 days!


----------



## cross (19 December 2013)

Stormbay, can you clarify if the photos displayed where as you found them when you took them out of the package on receipt of order, or after they had been used, and if so how long were they used for?


----------



## stormbay (19 December 2013)

The only thing I had done before taking these pictures was take loads of loose threads off it. This was before I realised how badly made the product was. It hasn't been within 2 miles of a horse!


----------



## stormbay (19 December 2013)

** Loose threads as in black cotton all over it, not attached to the item in any way at all


----------



## Floxie (19 December 2013)

cross said:



			Shwmae Products LTD The slander/libel your referring to is being dealt with in the correct manor away from the pages.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, lucky them to have an entire manor to devote to their customer services department. From the rest of the comments I'd have put this down as a two-bit operation being run from someone's mum's house - I stand corrected...


----------



## lula (19 December 2013)

the shwmae independent review page has been taken down.

that's even odder. pressure has been brought to bear somewhere but for the life of me i cant see why genuine customer reviews with pictures and pm's could breach any laws or be considered libelous to have forced the owner of the page to remove it.



can anyone find out why this has been closed ?


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

Floxie said:



			Wow, lucky them to have an entire manor to devote to their customer services department. From the rest of the comments I'd have put this down as a two-bit operation being run from someone's mum's house - I stand corrected...
		
Click to expand...

PMSL ....


----------



## Venevidivici (19 December 2013)

Floxie - lol! 
(Sorry on phone,can't quote)


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

and how much did that shoddy workmanship cost?

I think I could done better by hand blindfolded


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 December 2013)

The problem in taking legal action for Defamation, is that the statements have to be untrue. 

That  teeny detail might be of a problem for Shwmae.

Another minor detail they might have overlooked is that its a very expensive and lengthy process. If the dissatisfied customers keep pestering them for refunds and the orders redoing, the fund for the lawyers might be rather small.


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			The problem in taking legal action for Defamation, is that the statements have to be untrue. 

That  teeny detail might be of a problem for Shwmae.

Another minor detail they might have overlooked is that its a very expensive and lengthy process. If the dissatisfied customers keep pestering them for refunds and the orders redoing, the fund for the lawyers might be rather small.
		
Click to expand...

That also applies to libel ...


----------



## stormbay (19 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			and how much did that shoddy workmanship cost?

I think I could done better by hand blindfolded
		
Click to expand...


It cost £73.70 for a 3ft3 onesie. I DID get a refund through a Paypal dispute though. 

Next day I ordered a Snuggy Hood 'Shiny Show Rug' and received it a week later in perfect condition, perfect stitching etc. I should have stuck to a company I knew made high quality products in the first place. My first Snuggy Hood is 5 years old and is still like new


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

glad you got a refund


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

stormbay said:



			It cost £73.70 for a 3ft3 onesie. I DID get a refund through a Paypal dispute though. 

Next day I ordered a Snuggy Hood 'Shiny Show Rug' and received it a week later in perfect condition, perfect stitching etc. I should have stuck to a company I knew made high quality products in the first place. My first Snuggy Hood is 5 years old and is still like new 

Click to expand...

So what happens to the onesie now?  Do you have to return it or do they arrange for it to be collected or do you make dusters out of it ?


----------



## lisa_dundee (19 December 2013)

The Shemae independent reviews group is still there it's just had its privacy setting switched to secret for some reason


----------



## swiftysmum (19 December 2013)

stormbay said:



			It cost £73.70 for a 3ft3 onesie. I DID get a refund through a Paypal dispute though. 

Next day I ordered a Snuggy Hood 'Shiny Show Rug' and received it a week later in perfect condition, perfect stitching etc. I should have stuck to a company I knew made high quality products in the first place. My first Snuggy Hood is 5 years old and is still like new 

Click to expand...

So glad to hear you say that.

I too got a refund through paypal and ordered from Snuggy Hoods the next day.  Intended to order from them in the first place but was swayed to Shwmae from a glowing comment on their quality in a H&H forum.  Little did I know that the comment was actually from Shwmae disguised under another user id.  How stupid did I feel when I found out!!!

My snuggy rugs haven't arrived yet but simply from speaking to them on the phone, their service is already head and shoulders above Shwmae so thrilled to hear their products are good too.

Lesson learned, you get what you pay for!


----------



## lula (19 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			The Shemae independent reviews group is still there it's just had its privacy setting switched to secret for some reason
		
Click to expand...

ah
doesnt that defeat the object tho if customers who would like to offer a review cant find the page?!


----------



## cross (19 December 2013)

For those who have not had a satisfactory outcome to their trouble with this company, the following could be of use, along with the paypal dispute, the small claims and trading standards.

Anyone who has had the following happen to them, 
Not received your goods
Your goods are late, or not at all
As a buyer you have received goods that are either less valuable than those advertised or significantly different from the original description
failure to disclose relevant information about a product or the terms of sale.

YOU CAN Report it on-line to the ACTION FRAUD, it is the UK's national fraud and INTERNET crime reporting centre http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/node/191

Section: Online shopping fraud
Taken from their website

"Shopping and auction fraud involves fraudulent shopping scams that rely on the anonymity of the internet. We provide a central point of contact for information about fraud and financially motivated internet crime. If you've been scammed, ripped off or conned, there is something you can do about it. Report fraud to us and receive a police crime reference number."


----------



## pinkbambi (19 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			From what I've seen of stitching and fitting of their products they are causing a welfare issue
		
Click to expand...

I know this company, I have had a product from them so I think I qualifiy to comment on this (unlike you who has admitted you have never had a product from them) the product shown in the photos could have been done by anyone, I doubt it is a sp product and I would therefore be careful if you make alligations without proof ?


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

lula said:



			ah
doesnt that defeat the object tho if customers who would like to offer a review cant find the page?!
		
Click to expand...

because 'trolls' use the page to put lies on this page


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			I know this company, I have had a product from them so I think I qualifiy to comment on this (unlike you who has admitted you have never had a product from them) the product shown in the photos could have been done by anyone, I doubt it is a sp product and I would therefore be careful if you make alligations without proof ?
		
Click to expand...

Gosh Jessica under another id?

Are you saying Stormbay is lying about where they bought this product from?


----------



## Dusty85 (19 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			I know this company, I have had a product from them so I think I qualifiy to comment on this (unlike you who has admitted you have never had a product from them) the product shown in the photos could have been done by anyone, I doubt it is a sp product and I would therefore be careful if you make alligations without proof ?
		
Click to expand...

Suspicious&#8230;&#8230;. Join date Dec 13 and one post only&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Gosh Jessica under another id?

Are you saying Stormbay is lying about where they bought this product from?
		
Click to expand...

wouldn't surprise me if another false ID

I know who I believe


----------



## pinkbambi (19 December 2013)

my ID is correct according to H @H rules don't know who you are accusing me of being, suspicious though you still have not confirmed wether you have had a product from this company ? however your comment about stormbay may well be correct are you being misled ?


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			wouldn't surprise me if another false ID

I know who I believe
		
Click to expand...

A bit like JJones never replied when I dug up the old post!


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

Gosh and its also time for *waves* to SMF


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Gosh and its also time for *waves* to SMF
		
Click to expand...

So come on SMF please give us a statement about you threatening customers and your shoddy workmanship. Oh yeah I forgot it's not your fault


----------



## babymare (19 December 2013)

Lol  CMH  you do make me giggle. But serious note guys dont argue with people on here . keep it factual and true. ok others may post differing views but rise above it. My thoughts on the company cant be printed. A disgrace is simplified version.  Rise above all else. contact trading stds, CAB, Paypal, bank. Get a case against them as a group.   x


----------



## pinkbambi (19 December 2013)

don't know SMF ? it seems you are always creating waves mostly untrue I think !


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 December 2013)

babymare said:



			Lol  CMH  you do make me giggle. But serious note guys dont argue with people on here . keep it factual and true. ok others may post differing views but rise above it. My thoughts on the company cant be printed. A disgrace is simplified version.  Rise above all else. contact trading stds, CAB, Paypal, bank. Get a case against them as a group.   x
		
Click to expand...

No problem with different views ... guess it is up to Stormbay to respond to the suggestion she is not exactly telling the truth as to whom she purchased the product from.


----------



## pinkbambi (19 December 2013)

Who is SMF don't know that one but good try on answering my direct question when are you going to answer with the truth ? (going to bed in ten ) !


----------



## Dusty85 (19 December 2013)

Going to bed in ten? I didn't realise that 21 year olds went to bed so early. Then again; you must be tired from all that FB patrolling you've been doing...


----------



## OldHacker (19 December 2013)

Rise above it, the truth will come out in the end. Trolls like to stir it up and get evidence for screen captures. Multiple id's can be worked from a separate pc, phone, iPad all at same time! Easy enough to create lots of free email addresses these days! Not of course that anyone would do that on here. Merry Christmas one and all, wishing all at Shwmae a prosperous new year! I am about to board my flight, off to the Caribbean for Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Pebble101 (19 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			my ID is correct according to H @H rules don't know who you are accusing me of being, suspicious though you still have not confirmed wether you have had a product from this company ? however your comment about stormbay may well be correct are you being misled ?
		
Click to expand...

The grammar, spelling errors and style of this post are so similar to the previous posts by Shwmae.

I have read this thread with amazement and it gives the impression that it is run by someone just out of school having a teenage tantrum!

Just to add that some years ago I was lucky enough to win what would now be known as a onesie from Snuggy Hoods.  It was very well made and they made any necessary adjustments promptly.


----------



## stormbay (19 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			I know this company, I have had a product from them so I think I qualifiy to comment on this (unlike you who has admitted you have never had a product from them) the product shown in the photos could have been done by anyone, I doubt it is a sp product and I would therefore be careful if you make alligations without proof ?
		
Click to expand...



I believe you wanted some PROOF that I purchased my item from this company... 

Paypal receipt shown below....

If that's not enough, let me know! I have more PROOF 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## babymare (19 December 2013)

Woo hooo oldhacker enjoy  off to our boat in morning for all christamas period. lol not as  glamorous but wey hay hope it  snows x


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

It's interesting that money goes to Jessica Clarke and not a business account for Shwmae? I smell a big smelly fat rat I do


----------



## babymare (19 December 2013)

Stormbay hun dont rise to it hun honest. no one on here as in normal posters dis believe you. go to trading standards paypal CAB. You do not have to prove anything hun ok x


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

babymare said:



			Stormbay hun dont rise to it hun honest. no one on here as in normal posters dis believe you. go to trading standards paypal CAB. You do not have to prove anything hun ok x
		
Click to expand...

We believe you


----------



## babymare (19 December 2013)

Really MFL? A personal account? Worth digging and investigating if thats case mmmmml


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 December 2013)

Nice one Stormbay 
Sorry that you had the hassle with the company  though.


----------



## stormbay (19 December 2013)

babymare said:



			Stormbay hun dont rise to it hun honest. no one on here as in normal posters dis believe you. go to trading standards paypal CAB. You do not have to prove anything hun ok x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## LittleRedHen (19 December 2013)

Ok, so you allegedly know the company well,  but don't know the director, you have read the forum far back enough to know all about madblacklab, yet allegedly don't know anything about showing mad filly and you are calling shwmae by its new logo name sp products? Jus sayin...


----------



## JJones (19 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			A bit like JJones never replied when I dug up the old post!
		
Click to expand...

Lol oh my goodness. I didn't think I'd need to reply after you dug up my post again and reread it. I presumed you would understand what it means if words are enclosed within quotation marks.


----------



## Renvers (19 December 2013)

I have followed this thread for some time and apart from sympathy for disappointed customers and a company having a bit of an issue it did seem to be a bit of a soap opera, apologies of that sounds insensitive to anyone. Having read the posts and events of the last 24 hours I am aghast. How did it descend into threats to customers by text (which is illegal), changing company names, starting and then closing FB pages. I really hope this gets sorted out but the behaviour of the company rep surprises me, as does the grammar and lack of professional communications.

How much farther can one person dig themselves into a hole?


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

Renvers said:



			How much farther can one person dig themselves into a hole?
		
Click to expand...

Answer we waiting to find out


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

RE payment. If its going to Jessica account rather then Shwmae business account can Jessica say that she never received payment for that order? Also does that mean the buyer cant put a claim against shwmae?


----------



## 9tails (19 December 2013)

Let's watch and see, Renvers.  It's car crash fascinating.


----------



## cross (19 December 2013)

HUM pink person or whatever your froum name is, I personally think that before you make sharp comments, you should check facts, the photo on
	
	
		
		
	


	




 rather tells the story ... 

Paypal receipt shown below....

If that's not enough, let me know! I have more PROOF 






[/URL][/IMG][/QUOTE]


----------



## Dusty85 (19 December 2013)

Has anyone seen the Shwmae fb page this evening? that lady who requested free delivery as advertised has managed to get it. and an apology 'I'm sorry you felt wronged' with it. 

I must say- SMF if you are reading this- well done for letting her have the item for free postage, and for apologising. I just hope you follow through on the order itself. 

I think its fair to say thats is all people really want- a bit of honesty and professionalism- and most importantly- for people to receive goods they have paid for. None of us are on a witch hunt here or out to destroy your company- you do seem to be making fairly good progress of that yourself.


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Has anyone seen the Shwmae fb page this evening? that lady who requested free delivery as advertised has managed to get it&#8230;. and an apology 'I'm sorry you felt wronged' with it. 

I must say- SMF if you are reading this- well done for letting her have the item for free postage, and for apologising. I just hope you follow through on the order itself. 

I think its fair to say thats is all people really want- a bit of honesty and professionalism- and most importantly- for people to receive goods they have paid for. None of us are on a witch hunt here or out to destroy your company- you do seem to be making fairly good progress of that yourself.
		
Click to expand...

fully agree with this post


----------



## LittleRedHen (19 December 2013)

Thing that concerns me is that the Shwmae pages all have their screen shots and naming stuff off their Facebook, the review true page is private and the other one is gone. So it makes me think posting that type of thing is a no go. But Pink whoever has come on here and enticed and wound up someone enough to put a receipt with a name on that I bet smf has now taken a print of to use. Pink has gone now, her job done. Think they want this thread shut down and that the only way they can do it.


----------



## MadBlackLab (19 December 2013)

this is interesting from their review page


(name removed) I've seen how you threaten customers when they ask a simple question about where their delivery is and all the stuff about when you do competitions no one actually gets the prizes. I have been wanting to buy a horse onesie for so long but reading about the poor quality of your service has put me off. Your replies to customers are totally unprofessional and too informal for a business. Maybe you should rethink on how to handle queries as you come across ignorant, unhelpful and rude. I will not be ordering from you

7 hours ago via mobile · Edited · 1
..

Shwmae Horsewear Hello (name removed), as stated to others, libel/slanderous comments are being monitored to ensure this is all rectified in the appropriate manor, words are being twisted and manipulated to make us out to be what you've read. There are always two sides to a story but we are under strict advisories to keep quiet until the truth is unearthed.

7 hours ago
..

(name removed) Carry on sticking your head in the sand , the messages I've seen have come from YOU !

7 hours ago via mobile
..

Shwmae Horsewear The internet is a wonderful thing and anything can be manipulated to view as you wish it to. We aren't interested in a who knows better match.... We are only allowed to enclose that these people are being monitored and the threats/comments print screened as evidence. What people choose to believe at this point we leave to them, we have no further involvement in it only to monitor it. If you have complaints it might be an idea to send them through and you will see two sides are always there.

7 hours ago
.


I read that as in someone made the threats up that have been screen shot

SMF I have seen the screen shots and you are threatening customers no one else you as a company are


----------



## stormbay (19 December 2013)

LittleRedHen said:



			Thing that concerns me is that the Shwmae pages all have their screen shots and naming stuff off their Facebook, the review true page is private and the other one is gone. So it makes me think posting that type of thing is a no go. But Pink whoever has come on here and enticed and wound up someone enough to put a receipt with a name on that I bet smf has now taken a print of to use. Pink has gone now, her job done. Think they want this thread shut down and that the only way they can do it.
		
Click to expand...

Jessica is the company owner, the information can be found freely online very easily. I haven't breached any data protection etc so I do not feel I have anything to worry about by posting my receipt?


----------



## LittleRedHen (19 December 2013)

I don't know, but don't trust them not to try underhand tactics to make them look like victims of the forum.


----------



## Dusty85 (19 December 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwSmzelDrak

Take a look&#8230; i didn't realise they have a you tube channel&#8230;although funny how comments are disabled. 

Thoughts on the fit/finish of this thermal hood anyone?


----------



## Equi (19 December 2013)

I have not read all of the posts but most of them (up to say page 70ish..ill get around to the rest) 

Omg. I can't believe the words coming out of this companies mouths. I had not read any of this before and i had them on my FB and i thought they were getting a hard time! I think i may even have commented saying "**** the haters" :O

My only experience of them is that i have a hood, which i will admit it decent. It was a "prize" from an unaffiliated group on FB and i heard after it that the owner of said group was given grief from Shwmae for giving their product away at a cut price. They were not happy at all.


----------



## LittleRedHen (19 December 2013)

stormbay said:



			Jessica is the company owner, the information can be found freely online very easily. I haven't breached any data protection etc so I do not feel I have anything to worry about by posting my receipt?
		
Click to expand...

You are correct,  it is ok to post and they are bloody terrified of such evidence! Social Media is very very powerful. Workmanship on your order a disgrace, glad you got your money back.


----------



## Equi (19 December 2013)

equi said:



			I have not read all of the posts but most of them (up to say page 70ish..ill get around to the rest) 

Omg. I can't believe the words coming out of this companies mouths. I had not read any of this before and i had them on my FB and i thought they were getting a hard time! I think i may even have commented saying "**** the haters" :O

My only experience of them is that i have a hood, which i will admit it decent. It was a "prize" from an unaffiliated group on FB and i heard after it that the owner of said group was given grief from Shwmae for giving their product away at a cut price. They were not happy at all.
		
Click to expand...


OMG my typos are terrible in this, where is the edit button lol


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

JJones said:



			Lol oh my goodness. I didn't think I'd need to reply after you dug up my post again and reread it. I presumed you would understand what it means if words are enclosed within quotation marks.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops awfully sorry JJones...  Profound apologies at thinking you were SMF...And no I didn't notice the quotation marks!!     Please forgive me  for being a Durgh brain!   

Thanks for clearing that up though!


----------



## cptrayes (20 December 2013)

Stormbay that workmanship is appalling, have you asked for a refund?


----------



## stormbay (20 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Stormbay that workmanship is appalling, have you asked for a refund?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I got a refund through a PayPal dispute


----------



## cptrayes (20 December 2013)

stormbay said:



			Yes I got a refund through a PayPal dispute
		
Click to expand...

Well that says it all.

PayPal would not have issued you a refund through the dispute procedure unless you could prove to them that you had tried to resolve the issue with the seller first.

This company just get worse and worse the longer this thread gets. instead of giving you a refund on appalling workmanship, they infer on Facebook that you are lying and bought it from another company. 

Nice work on all counts Jessica!!!


----------



## misterjinglejay (20 December 2013)

I've never bought, or even considered a onsie, for me or the ponio.

But OMG - onsiegate is running on and on! It makes car crash reading!


----------



## Gloi (20 December 2013)

misterjinglejay said:



			I've never bought, or even considered a onsie, for me or the ponio.
But OMG - onsiegate is running on and on! It makes car crash reading!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Ponio would die of shame in one of those but it still is the first thread I have to read, it's like a crazy soap opera and I'm wondering what mad thing they are going to do next.


----------



## JJones (20 December 2013)

misterjinglejay said:



			But OMG - onsiegate is running on and on! It makes car crash reading!
		
Click to expand...

Lol onsiegate! Brilliant. But you are right. I'm peed off customer but even I'm hooked! This is better than watching The Walking Dead.


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

this thread now running to 96/97 pages and SMF hasn't commented since page 22 but is viewing the thread regularly. so why the lack of comment SMF?


----------



## Emma_H (20 December 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/447909635332607/

Come and join the true reviews page,
Ask anything from past buyers views to things you think the company need to change. Or just add yourself in for a general look at what people think to the company.

Anyone can join and anyone is welcome

Shwmae Products True Reviews
131 members · Join Group

This group is open then closed, then open, then closed yada yada. Bit unfair if Joe Public can't view without joining to get these true reviews!


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

only positive reviews are allowed on their plus your post has to be approved by admin


----------



## NicNacsTack (20 December 2013)

I ordered a turnout onesie on 4th November. I eventually collected it on 5th December after many delayed replies from Shwmae. It was on my horse for 2 hours and one of the legs came off! At a cost £180 I was not impressed but politely asked shwmae what to do. They insisted they would need to inspect it before admitting responsibility and supposedly arranged for collection. I waited in for 3 days! And no one came to collect yet they insist I wasnt in. Utter rubbish. So I now just want a refund for all the messing about and delays. Its totally unfit for purpose. Only fit for the bin. Dreadfull quality/fabric/fit. So they have blocked me from their fb pages so im unable to message them. They are ignoring all my messages. They are refusing to refund me because I have apparently been 'unhelpful' and 'loud mouthed' they apparently know how to work the paypal system so I never get my money! After reading all of the blogs threads and posts it is clear that if I send the onesie back to shwmae myself I WILL NEVER see it or my money again!? So please join my fb group 'Shwmae Horsewear True Reviews! Blocked Customers. I want my money back.


----------



## JJones (20 December 2013)

They do like to play the failed courier card. Apparently they paid for three courier attempts to me. Seems they used the only courier in the uk who couldn't find me. I do hope they are at the Royal Welsh Show 2014, missed them last year but I'm looking forward to meeting them if they are there this year. 



NicNacsTack said:



			I ordered a turnout onesie on 4th November. I eventually collected it on 5th December after many delayed replies from Shwmae. It was on my horse for 2 hours and one of the legs came off! At a cost £180 I was not impressed but politely asked shwmae what to do. They insisted they would need to inspect it before admitting responsibility and supposedly arranged for collection. I waited in for 3 days! And no one came to collect yet they insist I wasnt in. Utter rubbish. So I now just want a refund for all the messing about and delays. Its totally unfit for purpose. Only fit for the bin. Dreadfull quality/fabric/fit. So they have blocked me from their fb pages so im unable to message them. They are ignoring all my messages. They are refusing to refund me because I have apparently been 'unhelpful' and 'loud mouthed' they apparently know how to work the paypal system so I never get my money! After reading all of the blogs threads and posts it is clear that if I send the onesie back to shwmae myself I WILL NEVER see it or my money again!? So please join my fb group 'Shwmae Horsewear True Reviews! Blocked Customers. I want my money back.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

JJones said:



			They do like to play the failed courier card. Apparently they paid for three courier attempts to me. Seems they used the only courier in the uk who couldn't find me. I do hope they are at the Royal Welsh Show 2014, missed them last year but I'm looking forward to meeting them if they are there this year.
		
Click to expand...

Please video the meeting, I need a laugh!


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Please video the meeting, I need a laugh!
		
Click to expand...

ditto this

Yes they have been slating ACP on facebook for delivering items. If I worked for ACP I wouldn't be happy being blamed for shwmae failings


----------



## cross (20 December 2013)

Quoted from NicNackTacks Post "I ordered a turnout onesie on 4th November. I eventually collected it on 5th December after many delayed replies from Shwmae. It was on my horse for 2 hours and one of the legs came off! At a cost £180 I was not impressed but politely asked shwmae what to do. They insisted they would need to inspect it before admitting responsibility and supposedly arranged for collection. I waited in for 3 days! And no one came to collect yet they insist I wasnt in. Utter rubbish. So I now just want a refund for all the messing about and delays. Its totally unfit for purpose. Only fit for the bin. Dreadfull quality/fabric/fit. So they have blocked me from their fb pages so im unable to message them. They are ignoring all my messages. They are refusing to refund me because I have apparently been 'unhelpful' and 'loud mouthed' they apparently know how to work the paypal system so I never get my money! After reading all of the blogs threads and posts it is clear that if I send the onesie back to shwmae myself I WILL NEVER see it or my money again!? So please join my fb group 'Shwmae Horsewear True Reviews! Blocked Customers. I want my money back."

MY SUGGESTION NicNacsTack, If you paid via paypal, put in a dispute fast. You only have 45 days from date you paid. Take photos of broken rug and keep a detailed log and screen shots of all the conversations/emails/fb messages etc. One of the posters on this forum had the same happen to her, and she won her paypal dispute against the company on the evidence she supplied. If you paid by credit card, go to your bank they will be able to help you out. Failing the above, go online and loge a "small claims" against them. Again someone reported on this forum that they had done that and had a successful judgement awarded. Also report your story to Trading Standards - Carmarthen Office, if you go onto the Citizens Advice Centre, website you will find the number. Also report your case to Action Fraud (the governement run organisation to stop internet fraud" link is as follows http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/node/191

Good luck, and do hope you get your money back


----------



## suestowford (20 December 2013)

Onesiegate - ha ha ha ha ha!

I found this today http://myshetland.co.uk/shetland-ponies-in-cardigans/
The film from American news is quite funny, if you scroll down the link you can see it.


----------



## BLUEALPACKA (20 December 2013)

My goodness! I can't believe what I'm seeing. I've been following this thread from the start. Why are horse and hound allowing this to go on and on. I see slander, libel and harassment! Look at the threats occurring because of the horse and hound forum. I think it's disgraceful. Looks to me that it won't be long before people will get into a lot of trouble via the law. I personally think that this is appalling behaviour.


----------



## PolarSkye (20 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:










My goodness! I can't believe what I'm seeing. I've been following this thread from the start. Why are horse and hound allowing this to go on and on. I see slander, libel and harassment! Look at the threats occurring because of the horse and hound forum. I think it's disgraceful. Looks to me that it won't be long before people will get into a lot of trouble via the law. I personally think that this is appalling behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Well, as I can't see the images you are linking to, I'm not quite sure what you are talking about . . . but welcome to the Forum.

P


----------



## lisa_dundee (20 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:










My goodness! I can't believe what I'm seeing. I've been following this thread from the start. Why are horse and hound allowing this to go on and on. I see slander, libel and harassment! Look at the threats occurring because of the horse and hound forum. I think it's disgraceful. Looks to me that it won't be long before people will get into a lot of trouble via the law. I personally think that this is appalling behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

The threats aren't occurring because of the H&H forum, the threats are occurring because Shwmae are failing their customers, people are talking about this company on numerous forums and social networking sights and have been for a long time, it's unfair to blame the H&H forum for Shwmae making threats to their customers... They are liable for their own actions not anyone else!


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			The threats aren't occurring because of the H&H forum, the threats are occurring because Shwmae are failing their customers, people are talking about this company on numerous forums and social networking sights and have been for a long time, it's unfair to blame the H&H forum for Shwmae making threats to their customers... They are liable for their own actions not anyone else!
		
Click to expand...

agree fully with this


----------



## pinkbambi (20 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			agree fully with this
		
Click to expand...

Hello madblacklab have now woken up, you still haven't answered my question that I asked you yesterday but then you had already said you hadn't been a customer of theirs so still puzzled what your motives are ? can you explain?


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			Hello madblacklab have now woken up, you still haven't answered my question that I asked you yesterday but then you had already said you hadn't been a customer of theirs so still puzzled what your motives are ? can you explain?
		
Click to expand...

did you ask me a question? Also I don't think I have to explain myself to you. Anyway how do you know I'm not a customer?


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:










My goodness! I can't believe what I'm seeing. I've been following this thread from the start. Why are horse and hound allowing this to go on and on. I see slander, libel and harassment! Look at the threats occurring because of the horse and hound forum. I think it's disgraceful. Looks to me that it won't be long before people will get into a lot of trouble via the law. I personally think that this is appalling behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

You might feel differently if you spent a lot of money with Shwmae and had nothing to show for it.   

Alex has been refunded by Shwmae, hence she has closed down the  FB page.  However there is a new FB page for dissatisfied customers of Shwmae, https://www.facebook.com/groups/1387396014845489/?fref=ts. 

I don't agree with all the threats of violence, that is wrong, but also what Shwmae is doing is totally wrong.  Also I would like to add that Shwmae threatened a friend of Alex on 12 December (post 838 page 84) with 'people who will get nasty if needed' and the photo you show is Alex's FB friends response to that on the 17 Dec.


----------



## SamanthaG (20 December 2013)

Whilst I haven't read all 97 pages (heck) I guess its no surprise they have a 50% off sale. I was tempted but im now staying away and sticking with snuggy hoods.


----------



## pinkbambi (20 December 2013)

are you?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (20 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			are you?
		
Click to expand...

So are you one of the 'posse' smf threatens people with? Or are just a flunkey sent on here to troll? If so then Smf it has back fired considering all the people complaining are the trolls


----------



## cptrayes (20 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:










My goodness! I can't believe what I'm seeing. I've been following this thread from the start. Why are horse and hound allowing this to go on and on. I see slander, libel and harassment! Look at the threats occurring because of the horse and hound forum. I think it's disgraceful. Looks to me that it won't be long before people will get into a lot of trouble via the law. I personally think that this is appalling behaviour.
		
Click to expand...


I'll just remind you what has already been pointed out earlier on.

For anything to be libel or slander it has to be UNTRUE.

it looks to me like the only untruths here are from SP Products.


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			So are you one of the 'posse' smf threatens people with? Or are just a flunkeys sent on here to troll? If so then Smf it has back fired considering all the people complaining are the trolls 

Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			are you?
		
Click to expand...

So if not SMF are you by chance one of her friends who will get nasty if needed?

The point here is Shwmae and their appalling customer service, their rubbish quality some garments, their lies and deceit, and their inability to do the correct thing when customers are dissatisfied

Everyone is entitled to an opinion you know, this is a free country.


----------



## pinkbambi (20 December 2013)

so are you are saying your allergations have provoked your friend Alex and his friends into getting violent which would suggest you do have some responsibility!


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			so are you are saying your allergations have provoked your friend Alex and his friends into getting violent which would suggest you do have some responsibility!
		
Click to expand...

don't think anyone said that. the only violence I have seen is threats from Shwmae themselves


----------



## pinkbambi (20 December 2013)

yes everyone is entitled to an opinion but slander threats and liable is not the way !


----------



## pinkbambi (20 December 2013)

I have not seen any going to bed now bit earlier tonight had a busy day !


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			yes everyone is entitled to an opinion but slander threats and liable is not the way !
		
Click to expand...

no one on this page has threatened other then SMF.
Noone is Slandering as all statements are true facts backed up by many other unsatisfied customers from different parts of the country and world who don't know each other but have the same story. Money taken no item received or when received shoddy workmanship and no refund or returns


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			so are you are saying your allergations have provoked your friend Alex and his friends into getting violent which would suggest you do have some responsibility!
		
Click to expand...

For goodness sake PB, your spelling is as bad as Jessica's .... its ALLEGATIONS.   Surely you must have spell check to help you.   You don't by chance live in a customer service manor do you?

ps you are talking rubbish by the way


----------



## cptrayes (20 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			yes everyone is entitled to an opinion but slander threats and liable is not the way !
		
Click to expand...

The only slander, threats and liable (sic) I have seen on this thread have been by SP Products or its supporters.

You seem to be one???


----------



## Renvers (20 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			For goodness sake PB, your spelling is as bad as Jessica's .... its ALLEGATIONS.   Surely you must have spell check to help you.   You don't by chance live in a customer service manor do you?
		
Click to expand...

As is their syntax and grammar. I wonder if Derby House have considered using the 'Shwame approach' to customer complaints in the thread SMF started about them...

Would two trolls on opposing sides effectively cancel each other out??


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

and as usual the stirrer leaves the conversation as everyone puts the true facts across. don't play with fire you may get burnt


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (20 December 2013)

Lol awwwwww obviously a teenage sp products supporter , bless sweet dreams sweetheart back under the bridge, sorry covers with your wee head.

Yeah will be blanking the pink troll, sorry Bambi ,  obviously stirring the pot. Epic fail lol


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

Renvers said:



			As is their syntax and grammar. I wonder if Derby House have considered using the 'Shwame approach' to customer complaints in the thread SMF started about them...

Would two trolls on opposing sides effectively cancel each other out??
		
Click to expand...

Hey don't get too technical .... syntax might not be comprehensible to trolls


----------



## misterjinglejay (20 December 2013)

Renvers said:



			Would two trolls on opposing sides effectively cancel each other out??
		
Click to expand...

Love the idea!


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

Oh ... lets all wave to SMF  )


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Oh ... lets all wave to SMF  )
		
Click to expand...

or is it pinkbambi? Anyway waves away


----------



## PolarSkye (20 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Hey don't get too technical .... syntax might not be comprehensible to trolls
		
Click to expand...

Wine out of the nose . . . LOL . . . (caveat, no offense to trolls . . . I just found it funny)

P


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			or is it pinkbambi? Anyway waves away 

Click to expand...

Both have gone very quiet ....


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Wine out of the nose . . . LOL . . . (caveat, no offense to trolls . . . I just found it funny)

P
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, that must have been painful !!


----------



## babymare (20 December 2013)

H&H people again i say do not argue on here . keep it factual. ii have been following this,FB and other sites. Trading stds, paypal,CAB etc. the company's attitude stinks. People are out of pocket by alot of money. get together guys . mmmmmthat post about derby house .SMF read your own posts on there honey and then sit back and reflect . you said whayt youre "customers " are saying hun. Sit up grow up and be a professional business woman


----------



## PolarSkye (20 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Sorry, that must have been painful !!
		
Click to expand...

It was worth it for the funny factor . . . this thread has been in turns educational, infuriating, provocative, downright idiotic . . . but your post really made me see the funny side.

P


----------



## babymare (20 December 2013)

Polar its better than tv lol abd find their FB site amusing to lol l


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

babymare said:



			H&H people again i say do not argue on here . keep it factual. ii have been following this,FB and other sites. Trading stds, paypal,CAB etc. the company's attitude stinks. People are out of pocket by alot of money. get together guys . mmmmmthat post about derby house .SMF read your own posts on there honey and then sit back and reflect . you said whayt youre "customers " are saying hun. Sit up grow up and be a professional business woman
		
Click to expand...

I'm over 200 squid down to Shwmae .... and I am not a happy bunny about that fact.  Ms Jessica of Shwmae has just received a final letter before court action from me today.  Things take time to do properly!

In the meantime I do not see anything wrong in a bit of light hearted entertainment ... it stops me from getting into Mrs Angry Mode!


----------



## Darremi (20 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			yes everyone is entitled to an opinion but slander threats and liable is not the way !
		
Click to expand...

I have been lurking on this thread for a few days now. Fascinating stuff.

I think people REALLY need to step AWAY from the computer when they are feeling angry or aggrieved. 

Okay that is enough for me. Wouldn't want to be accused of "liable"...


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 December 2013)

Darremi said:



			I have been lurking on this thread for a few days now. Fascinating stuff.

I think people REALLY need to step AWAY from the computer when they are feeling angry or aggrieved. 

Okay that is enough for me. Wouldn't want to be accused of "liable"...

Click to expand...

Hence the light hearted banter ... seemed to shut down PB

ps do I get a prize for the 1000th post on Shwmae horse products???


----------



## Dusty85 (20 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			For goodness sake PB, your spelling is as bad as Jessica's .... its ALLEGATIONS.   Surely you must have spell check to help you.   You don't by chance live in a customer service manor do you?

ps you are talking rubbish by the way
		
Click to expand...

Snigger

But very true. Pink bambi your spelling is awful!


----------



## Renvers (20 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Hence the light hearted banter ... seemed to shut down PB

ps do I get a prize for the 1000th post on Shwmae horse products???
		
Click to expand...

Lol :-D


----------



## alainax (20 December 2013)

Gz on the 100+  pages   1000+ posts!


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

this was a comment or their true review page

(Name Removed)Very un professional indeed. I do fear you are not reading ***** comments properly..either that or you are refusing to admit that shwmae sent private messages to customers threatening them with ' things will get nasty' and 'we have our connections in Paypal'

also for this group to be true reviews it would be far more believable of posts did not have to be approved.

19 minutes ago via mobile · Like

So it appears shwmae are denying they have threatened anyone


----------



## Shysmum (20 December 2013)

Do you know what -  i have no idea at all what this post is about


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

group been changed from closed to secret and negative comments removed as usual


----------



## Venevidivici (20 December 2013)

CMH,your prize for 1000th post is.....<drumroll>......
a fantastic,handcrafted-by-an-octopus-wearing-boxing-gloves equine onesie, from your favourite,quality,honest onesie manufacturer!!!
Bet you're thrilled? And don't worry,you'll probably receive it in time for next year's show/hunting/competing season...maybe...


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (20 December 2013)

Shwmae, please stop hiding behind various names, actually stand up to who you are & sort out the issues which there obviously are with your company. You seem to be denying any fault or issue with your company & continue to say that everyone is wrong & is making false accusations against you & that there is a mass conspiracy against you.

This is rubbish & you are deluded if you consider this to be true. Burying your head in the sand won't make things go away. You  need to admit there are issues with your company & these need to be put right. Ignoring things won't make them go away, get to grips with the issues & face up to them & reciify them. If you don't your company will be buried under the avalanche of county court injuncions & paypal decisions against you. 

I don't think that anyone wants to destroy your company, they just want what they are legally entitled to. They want the goods they have ordered delivered to them in the time space allocated by your company to them. If the goods have not been receibved within the prescribed time then a refund should be issued. THIS IS THE LAW, abide by it! Show a little respect for your clients, accept there are issues in your company & deal with them. Don't ignore & go on the attack, show some respect. At the moment you are digging yourself a big hole & causing yourself more problems wich you don't need.


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			CMH,your prize for 1000th post is.....<drumroll>......
a fantastic,handcrafted-by-an-octopus-wearing-boxing-gloves equine onesie, from your favourite,quality,honest onesie manufacturer!!!
Bet you're thrilled? And don't worry,you'll probably receive it in time for next year's show/hunting/competing season...maybe... 

Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## Queenbee (21 December 2013)

Have shared this thread on my Facebook group, if anyone wants to post a picture or two on their of the shoddy work or a personal experience please feel free.  Since I've never purchased off them it would be better coming from someone who has. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/462069107175450/


----------



## WoopsiiD (21 December 2013)

Sorry if this has already been posted I've not read through all 101...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ion-Customers-chomping-bit-horse-onesies.html
Maybe someone should contact the paper??


----------



## babymare (21 December 2013)

Hey CHM i fully understand your anger. I really do. And the need for the light hearted banter(i laugh everytime someone waves atSMF) just saying keep the thread on track and go through all paths to get money back. Thats all


----------



## cptrayes (21 December 2013)

WoopsiiD said:



			Sorry if this has already been posted I've not read through all 101...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ion-Customers-chomping-bit-horse-onesies.html
Maybe someone should contact the paper??
		
Click to expand...


DM: 
"We are no longer accepting comments on this article"

I wonder why?????


----------



## *hic* (21 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			DM: 
"We are no longer accepting comments on this article"

I wonder why?????
		
Click to expand...

Timescales I expect. They haven't been accepting comments on that article from way before this all blew up.


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

**waves to SMF** 

Still no comment


----------



## GrumpyHero (21 December 2013)

Shwmae have posted a pic on FB of a bay horse in a red star onesie jumping/bucking .. Is it just me or is the fabric ripped on the near hind leg of the horse? Or is it the zip/Velcro? Either way looks very messy!
Excellent workmanship shwmae!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

jess_ said:



			Shwmae have posted a pic on FB of a bay horse in a red star onesie jumping/bucking .. Is it just me or is the fabric ripped on the near hind leg of the horse? Or is it the zip/Velcro? Either way looks very messy!
Excellent workmanship shwmae!!
		
Click to expand...

Hard to tell but either way it doesn't look very neat


----------



## BLUEALPACKA (21 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			I have not seen any going to bed now bit earlier tonight had a busy day !
		
Click to expand...

Please be careful 'pinkbambi', you're knocking on a 'Mad Corner House' with a 'Mad Black Lab' in it.


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



Please be careful 'pinkbambi', you're knocking on a 'Mad Corner House' with a 'Mad Black Lab' in it.

Click to expand...

Oh how childish


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 December 2013)

Loving the input from Jessica via Bluealpacka and Pinkbambi. 

Onsiegate just gets more bizarre with each page. Out of interest who are you two claiming to be ?


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Loving the input from Jessica via Bluealpacka and Pinkbambi. 

Onsiegate just gets more bizarre with each page. Out of interest who are you two claiming to be ?
		
Click to expand...

they've not claimed to be anyone


----------



## Venevidivici (21 December 2013)

Difficult running a business with multiple personality disorder-there's always gonna be management fallouts and difficulties....


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

venevidivici said:



			difficult running a business with multiple personality disorder-there's always gonna be management fallouts and difficulties....

Click to expand...

pmsl


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 December 2013)

venevidivici said:



			difficult running a business with multiple personality disorder-there's always gonna be management fallouts and difficulties....

Click to expand...

pmsl


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

too many cooks in the kitchen spoils the broth comes to mind


----------



## lula (21 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			ps do I get a prize for the 1000th post on Shwmae horse products???
		
Click to expand...

yes, you get a free onesie.


----------



## lula (21 December 2013)

jess_ said:



			Shwmae have posted a pic on FB of a bay horse in a red star onesie jumping/bucking .. Is it just me or is the fabric ripped on the near hind leg of the horse? Or is it the zip/Velcro? Either way looks very messy!
Excellent workmanship shwmae!!
		
Click to expand...

i saw that then thought he could well be bucking to try to get the ruddy thing off.


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 December 2013)

jess_ said:



			Shwmae have posted a pic on FB of a bay horse in a red star onesie jumping/bucking .. Is it just me or is the fabric ripped on the near hind leg of the horse? Or is it the zip/Velcro? Either way looks very messy!
Excellent workmanship shwmae!!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, if you look at the picture carefully it is the Velcro fitting that has just twizzled round slightly with the antics of the horse.  Nothing to get excited about!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 December 2013)

lula said:



			yes, you get a free onesie.
		
Click to expand...

Delivery is optional.


----------



## lula (21 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Delivery is optional.
		
Click to expand...

Delivery is unlikely


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 December 2013)

WoopsiiD said:



			Sorry if this has already been posted I've not read through all 101...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ion-Customers-chomping-bit-horse-onesies.html
Maybe someone should contact the paper??
		
Click to expand...

They may not be taking comments on the article but they do have a FB page and you can message them


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 December 2013)

More waves to SMF.


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

still unhappy customers

(named removed)Can you 'immediately dispatch' my turnout socks please? Kate.

2 hours ago via mobile · Like · 2
..

(name removed) Can you tell me if ur going to send out our second item the onsie we ordered in beginning of November thank you?

about an hour ago via mobile · Like
.


Funny how Shwmae cant send out paying customers items but can do immediate dispatch on other stock?


----------



## Arizahn (21 December 2013)

104 pages and I'm still not any clearer on what a onesie actually is...


----------



## lula (21 December 2013)

Arizahn said:



			104 pages and I'm still not any clearer on what a onesie actually is...
		
Click to expand...

think head to toe plastic bag made out of cheap fleece in garish children's pyjama prints for horses.


----------



## Arizahn (21 December 2013)

lula said:



			think head to toe plastic bag made out of cheap fleece in garish children's pyjama prints for horses.
		
Click to expand...

And people buy these why?


----------



## NicNacsTack (21 December 2013)

Im SO blocked. I cant see anything lol


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

there people commenting asking where their products are and shwmae have replied saying its out of office hours please email during office hours. I think you find shwmae they have been trying during office hours you just choose to ignore them


----------



## Patterdale (21 December 2013)

A couple of days ago they were saying that evening is the best time to email??


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

now they saying office hours. Anyway not to have to deal with the issue


----------



## wildwhippet (21 December 2013)

Surely you can email anytime... Shwmae can then answer whenever their office hours are!!

But I do notice that they will have a conversation on Facebook, but as soon as a decision is expected, they say send an email or pm the staff....


----------



## BLUEALPACKA (21 December 2013)

You're saying that because I don't condone violence that I have a personality disorder?


----------



## wildwhippet (21 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



			You're saying that because I don't condone violence that I have a personality disorder?
		
Click to expand...

No.... They are saying you sound as though you are one of Jessica's many aliases!


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



			You're saying that because I don't condone violence that I have a personality disorder?
		
Click to expand...

no one said you but we believe your an aliases of jessica's


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



			You're saying that because I don't condone violence that I have a personality disorder?
		
Click to expand...

Eh ? Not sure how you work that connection out.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (21 December 2013)

Well I'll bet if it was a glowing commendation email it would be on their Facebook wall before you could say onesie!!

Honestly this company is digging it's own grave just sort out your customers either with their product in useable form or their money!! It's not hard if you can't fulfil the order then refund and people can at least go elsewhere!!! It's pretty simple after all, trying up muddy the water with various aliases, threats and ineffectual and ridiculous company statements is just burying your business alive.


----------



## LittleRedHen (21 December 2013)

What is a bluealpacka? (sic). I think it's a tiny blue troll like creature, called Al, who wears an ill fitting onesie and works in the dispatch department of an infamous manufacturer of clothing for equines. Said troll should be packing orders for dispatch rather than stirring it on here. Soon be bedtime for you love! Go have some more alcopops, I know you are bored now X Factor has finished.


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

instead of viewing this thread or commenting on facebook wouldn't it be a good idea to fulfil your current orders and missing orders. Just an idea


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 December 2013)

Oh dear littleredhen that was the best PMSL ever .... just glad I had finished my wine!!!!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

From their Facebook page 

(name removed) I think its safe to say that shwamea products is no longer worth its salt! Its high ticket items turn out to be cheap crap! Worth not a lot.. Unfortunately... I really did consider putting in a large order - but from recent reviews I don't want to spend so much money for something that will fall apart.. I'd much rather find a better company! Its a shame that they have lost they're touch! 

I'd like to think they could somehow rebuild they're reputation.. Maybes a REALLY good offer were products have more than 50 percent of so we could all sample these products and then all together help to rebuild they're trust. 

But I assume that as they seem greedy for money - this will never happen.. RIP - SHWAMEA PRODUCTS LTD

3 minutes ago

Last bit reads so true


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 December 2013)

Gosh, just had a look at the Shwmae FB page and there are a lot of rather annoyed customers demanding replies, goods, refunds.  I am surprised they haven't been deleted, some have been on for days now!  

Makes interesting reading


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

they are now slowly being deleted.


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 December 2013)

Yes just noticed when I went back to it.   

There is still a corker from and English teacher who corrects "Doesn't the new edges look gorgeous!" by pointing out it should be "Don't".  Shwmae get defensive and snotty of course.  Teacher replies "Only because I am an English teacher and this reflects very badly on you. If you are being professional then you should really try to get things as basic as this correct , I am afraid!"

Spot on!


----------



## MadBlackLab (21 December 2013)

even more unhappy customers commenting


----------



## PolarSkye (22 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Well I'll bet if it was a glowing commendation email it would be on their Facebook wall before you could say onesie!!

Honestly this company is digging it's own grave just sort out your customers either with their product in useable form or their money!! It's not hard if you can't fulfil the order then refund and people can at least go elsewhere!!! It's pretty simple after all, trying up muddy the water with various aliases, threats and ineffectual and ridiculous company statements is just burying your business alive.
		
Click to expand...

Yup . . . all very sad and unnecessary .  

Oh, and YO sent back the hood that didn't fit over a week ago (via recorded delivery, which she paid for herself because the courier sent by Shwmae never materialized) and has received neither acknowledgement of Shwmae's receipt of the article or their intention to send a replacement.  

Business as usual.

P

P.S.  And I fully expect that this post here will trigger yet more vile words about me to my YO from SMF, including threats not to deliver because I am being "difficult," threats of legal action and an assertion that I probably have "a filthy mouth."  Sigh.


----------



## PolarSkye (22 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Yup . . . all very sad and unnecessary .  

Oh, and YO sent back the hood that didn't fit over a week ago (via recorded delivery, which she paid for herself because the courier sent by Shwmae never materialized) and has received neither acknowledgement of Shwmae's receipt of the article or their intention to send a replacement.  

Business as usual.

P

P.S.  And I fully expect that this post here will trigger yet more vile words about me to my YO from SMF, including threats not to deliver because I am being "difficult," threats of legal action and an assertion that I probably have "a filthy mouth."  Sigh.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I owe SMF/Shwmae an apology . . . spoke to YO this morning and apparently she did receive the hood back from them - on Wednesday of this week (so pretty fast turnaround all things considered).  YO tried it on the pony - the hood is still too big and the velcro on the surcingle is in the wrong place so that the surcingle dangles dangerously below the pony's belly.   When YO spoke to Shwmae they informed her that they couldn't replace the hood, she should send it back and they would make some amendments, but why didn't she just tie a knot in the surcingle to make it shorter?!!!!!  This after spending a couple of hundred pounds.

Honestly, my jaw hit the floor.  Tie a knot in a product that cost ££££££ to make it fit?  

I feel for her, I really do . . . so frustrating.

P


----------



## Corner Mad House (22 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Actually, I owe SMF/Shwmae an apology . . . spoke to YO this morning and apparently she did receive the hood back from them - on Wednesday of this week (so pretty fast turnaround all things considered).  YO tried it on the pony - the hood is still too big and the velcro on the surcingle is in the wrong place so that the surcingle dangles dangerously below the pony's belly.   When YO spoke to Shwmae they informed her that they couldn't replace the hood, she should send it back and they would make some amendments, but why didn't she just tie a knot in the surcingle to make it shorter?!!!!!  This after spending a couple of hundred pounds.

Honestly, my jaw hit the floor.  Tie a knot in a product that cost ££££££ to make it fit?  

I feel for her, I really do . . . so frustrating.

P
		
Click to expand...

Good luck to your YO on that one !   Just hope Shwmae don't decide 2 months after receiving the hood back that it will damage it to make the required alterations!


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

Tie a knot????????? OMG whatever next


----------



## Corner Mad House (22 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Tie a knot????????? OMG whatever next
		
Click to expand...

Oh wouldn't that be nice and comfy for the pony


----------



## shadowboy (22 December 2013)

I live 20 min from their premises. I haven't ordered from them but they are well known in the local community. I sometimes use the same fabric supplier as them- fleece- not for Horse items but for work - costumes for plays etc etc and some have said 'robbing peter to pay Paul' make of that what you will.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (22 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



			You're saying that because I don't condone violence that I have a personality disorder?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't they comment that it was Shwmae/Jessica with the personality disorder? Are you admitting you ARE them also??!



Venevidivici said:



			Difficult running a business with multiple personality disorder-there's always gonna be management fallouts and difficulties....

Click to expand...


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

shadowboy said:



			I live 20 min from their premises. I haven't ordered from them but they are well known in the local community. I sometimes use the same fabric supplier as them- fleece- not for Horse items but for work - costumes for plays etc etc and some have said 'robbing peter to pay Paul' make of that what you will.
		
Click to expand...

so they use fleece that used for humans etc on horses?

No wonder product falls apart


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

Can't believe what I've just seen on their facebook page


(named removed) Hi I ordered this onesie on your website about two weeks ago for my daughters Xmas present payment has been sent but no confirmation received and e mails aren't being answered. Would appreciate you contacting me ASAP thanks 

2 hours ago
..

Shwmae Products LTD Hi (name removed), how did they order via YouTube because we can't sell them via YouTube? Send a link to the page you bought off because I'm worried who you've bought off because if YouTube wouldn't be us

9 minutes ago
.

Ah the new it wasn't our fault it was yours ordering off youtube. I never herd such bull. Plus can you order of youtube?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 December 2013)

In sorry I'm not seeing the buyer saying the bought off YouTube??? And I not reading properly?!


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			In sorry I'm not seeing the buyer saying the bought off YouTube??? And I not reading properly?!
		
Click to expand...

buyer never mentioned youtube. Think this is another 'it isn't are fault it's yours' by shwmae


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			buyer never mentioned youtube. Think this is another 'it isn't are fault it's yours' by shwmae
		
Click to expand...

Lol I thought I was loosing it there looking for the YouTube connection, nice to see the usual tricks them, if I was that buyer if be asking what the heck they were on about!! Asking for screen dumps as well honestly they take the biscuit!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

now giving out fake tracking numbers


----------



## cptrayes (22 December 2013)

Oh the irony!! See Jessica's post on the New (troll probably) racing thread




showingmadfilly said:



			I am indifferent, I am neither for or against it. I believe there is good and bad in any sphere of horses it's just racing is very well publicised. I may not agree fully with everything but who am I to judge because I am sure others hate the way I do things.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigbenji (22 December 2013)

In 107 pages has anyone come forward as a happy customer with a good onesie?


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

Lol yes a lot of people hate the way you do things SMF they called customers


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

Bigbenji said:



			In 107 pages has anyone come forward as a happy customer with a good onesie?
		
Click to expand...

there is 2 but we think they are alias of Jessica the company owner due to what been written and how its been written


----------



## DragonSlayer (22 December 2013)

How the heck people are keeping their calm is beyond me, I'd be knocking on the door demanding my money back!

Outrageous!


----------



## Corner Mad House (22 December 2013)

shadowboy said:



			I live 20 min from their premises. I haven't ordered from them but they are well known in the local community. I sometimes use the same fabric supplier as them- fleece- not for Horse items but for work - costumes for plays etc etc and some have said 'robbing peter to pay Paul' make of that what you will.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting comment SB.  'They are well known in the local community' any particular reason?

Robbing Peter to pay Paul ... doesn't sound good!


----------



## Bigbenji (22 December 2013)

O dear  
That's a lot of money to loose.


----------



## abracadabra (22 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			now giving out fake tracking numbers
		
Click to expand...

That's not a new trick to them though is it, I'm sure I previously read comments about that?


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

abracadabra said:



			That's not a new trick to them though is it, I'm sure I previously read comments about that?
		
Click to expand...

maybe I just probably missed that post with so many of them lol


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 December 2013)

oh SMF getting a bashing on here tonight on other threads


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 December 2013)

Just watching an episode of Have I Got News For You and the opening titles appear to show a field of horses in cow onesies. Has the infamy spread to the national pee take programme?! Hilarious!


----------



## Howardtheduck (23 December 2013)

Shwmae horse products
I live 20 min from their premises. I haven't ordered from them but they are well known in the local community. I sometimes use the same fabric supplier as them- fleece- not for Horse items but for work - costumes for plays etc etc and some have said 'robbing peter to pay Paul' make of that what you will.

Hi to all the people in Edwyn Ralph and Bromyard who are following this thread, hope you are finding 'The Pound Farm Onsiegate show' more entertaining than 'Emmerdale' !!!
I understand the 'business' is backed by 1 of their grandfathers to the tune of £1000 + a month - anybody know who he is - sure he would be interested to know how his money is being spent.


----------



## Kat_Bath (23 December 2013)

They had a competition on their Facebook page that ended at 1am this morning... That's not office hours?


----------



## suestowford (23 December 2013)

Howardtheduck said:



			I understand the 'business' is backed by 1 of their grandfathers to the tune of £1000 + a month - anybody know who he is - sure he would be interested to know how his money is being spent.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing he didn't spend it on education, going by the reading & writing skills shown here & on facebook.


----------



## cross (23 December 2013)

Quote taken from the companies FB page - obviously have not had time to remove it yet!!

(name removed) How about you send out the onesie you still owe me from months ago ?


----------



## Arizahn (23 December 2013)

I saw a onesie yesterday! It cannot be unseen...


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

How long have shwmae been runnin?. I'm bit confused as I thought it was three years but a post on their facebook page is from a customer who has a hood from them that's three and half years. Also SMF apparently been a photography student and worked a life time with racehorses. That's a lot from leaving school at 16 and starting a business and 17 half/18


----------



## Howardtheduck (23 December 2013)

MBL - You forgot to factor in the multiple personality disorder to the equation !!!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

Howardtheduck said:



			MBL - You forgot to factor in the multiple personality disorder to the equation !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Knew I forgot something lol


----------



## Dizzleton (23 December 2013)

So far I list their excuses as:

- False tracking number / no tracking number given
- Courier has not yet collected / lost in post / at the depot
- Material is out of stock / not enough material came in / we don't have your chosen pattern
- You didn't order in the correct working day timescale to make / post
- We didn't see your FB message 'Please PM us on FB' - 'We don't read PM's on FB please email...'
- We didn't receive an email off you
- Your email went into junk
- We've emailed back, didn't you receive it?
- We haven't had a call off you
- We called but no one answered / the number was incorrect
- One of our horses has been ill, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We've been out showing, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We'll ship out the next working day and give you the tracking


Please feel free to add to this list!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

I'm now starting a fourth adventure so not got time to complete your order


----------



## cross (23 December 2013)

I have been in correspondence with Claire Williams who is the Executive Director of the British Equestrian Trade Association (BETA), whilst as reported in H&H Shwmae Horse Products is NOT a member of BETA.  Claire is obviously up-to-speed on the retail and consumer aspects of the equine industry. 

A number of posts on this tread, have said that Shwmae have tried to use the "bespoke" excuse to wriggle out of refunding customers, below may be of interest. I posed the question to BETA, as to what their and a senior Trading Standards Officer, who they approached for advice on this issue.


"
I know you have the issue with the bespoke but again in the opinion of my trading standards officer and reflecting my own comments if a consumer is merely choosing an option from an existing selection of standard sizes, it does not matter whether the item is being made in response to an order; it is not 'made to the customer's specification' and is therefore not exempt from the cancellation requirements.  

Obviously there is no guidance covering these specific items, but the guidance issued by the OFT states as follows, with regard to when consumers do not have the right to cancel:
&#8226;	the supply of goods made to the customer&#8217;s own specification, such as custom-made blinds or curtains. But this exception does not apply to upgrade options, such as choosing alloy wheels when buying a car, or opting for add-on memory or choosing a combination of standard off-the shelf components when ordering a PC
If you think of the computer example - that is put together when the consumer places the order, but is not made to the customer's specification.

When the Regulations first came in, a similar matter was raised with DTI (as they were then) with regard to a trader who was making cast iron door furniture  to order from a list of available styles.  They confirmed that, as the items were being purchased from an existing list, they were not bespoke, and the consumer did have the right to cancel.  

With regard to items such as the onsie, if the consumer merely selects from a drop down menu, it is unlikely to be exempt from the cancellation rights. If they sent the exact measurements of the horse for the item to be 'made to measure' then the customer is likely to lose their right to cancel.

Has anyone raised a formal complaint with Paypal on behalf of a group &#8211; they are usually (like ebay) pretty keen on avoiding a bad name so raising a formal &#8220;group&#8221; complaint about a long standing issue may get you further. 

FYI if a trader persistently breaches the Consumer Protection (Distance Selling) Regulations 2000, or any other consumer protection legislation, then Trading Standards can get them to sign an Undertaking under the Enterprise Act, which is effectively a promise to trade fairly in the future. If the trader breaches the undertaking, they can be taken before the courts.  A breach of a court order is contempt of court, which is punishable by imprisonment.

Generally it would be down to the local trading standards service to advise a trader, and to take Enterprise Act action if appropriate, but that is down to the individual Authority.

Consumers are advised to contact the Citizens Advice Consumer Helpline (on 0845 4 040 05 06) in the first instance for advice on how to pursue any complaint they may have against an individual traders.

If a consumer wants to pursue their complaint through the courts they can find out how do so at  Money Claims Online https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money/overview "

&#8226;	Under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act,  a law made in the 1970s, your credit card company must take responsibility if things go wrong with a purchase ( ie. You don&#8217;t receive what your bought) providing the individual purchase cost over £100. This amounts to legal protection which was put in place so that you're never in the position of paying debt for something you didn't receive or wasn't as it should've been. 
&#8226;	Please note that this doesn&#8217;t apply to transactions made on debit cards nor are you covered paying via third parties such as  PayPal, WorldPay or Google Checkout. Though these can have their own refund systems, they aren't as strong as the legal protection of Section 75.  To make a claim you need to contact your credit card company rather than Visa or Mastercard. Ie, if you have a Barclays card, go to Barclays. Template letters for making a claim under Section 75  are available online &#8211; BETA has one available.  
&#8226;	If you can&#8217;t invoke Section 75 there's valuable hidden protection on Visa, Mastercard and Amex credit cards (under £100) and most debit and charge cards. It's called 'chargeback' and means if you don't receive the goods you bought, you may be able to get your money back. Any claims for a chargeback however must be lodged within 120 days of the purchase and the advantage is that there is no minimum to the amount that can be claimed.  
&#8226;	It's important to know that chargeback is part of Visa, Mastercard and Amex's internal rules and NOT enshrined in law.
&#8226;	For extra security buy off companies that are a member of a reputable trade body such as BETA, as they can sometimes help in negotiating a solution to a dispute or point you in the right direction. 
&#8226;	Be aware of your rights under the distance selling regulations. A company has 30 days to complete the order from the day after the consumer sent the order to you. If this is not possible the retailer must advise you before the deadline. If the goods don&#8217;t arrive in time you are entitled to a full refund, including the postage and packaging, unless you agree to a new deadline to give them more time. Under the legislation a retailer has 30 days in which to refund you your money from the date of cancellation. A cancellation must be in a written form (emails are acceptable) and not just verbally.

In the case where products are faulty or &#8220;not fit for purpose&#8221; then this falls under the Consumer protection act. If goods are either of these (faulty or nffp) then the buyer is entitled to a refund.  
I always refer to Trading Standards to when in doubt so suggest you talk to your local office and ask them for guidance."


----------



## cross (23 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			I'm now starting a fourth adventure so not got time to complete your order
		
Click to expand...

You guys forgot the "moving premises" !!!!!


----------



## Penny Less (23 December 2013)

and also posting on other threads, possibly whilst using the sewing machine ?


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

too busy threatening unhappy customer


----------



## lula (23 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			So far I list their excuses as:

- False tracking number / no tracking number given
- Courier has not yet collected / lost in post / at the depot
- Material is out of stock / not enough material came in / we don't have your chosen pattern
- You didn't order in the correct working day timescale to make / post
- We didn't see your FB message 'Please PM us on FB' - 'We don't read PM's on FB please email...'
- We didn't receive an email off you
- Your email went into junk
- We've emailed back, didn't you receive it?
- We haven't had a call off you
- We called but no one answered / the number was incorrect
- One of our horses has been ill, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We've been out showing, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We'll ship out the next working day and give you the tracking


Please feel free to add to this list!!
		
Click to expand...

a rival company stole our photo, that's why we have so many unhappy customers.

The courier was lying about your tracking number not existing. They do it a lot this time of year

Who did you email you say never replied to you>? you must have emailed the wrong department. im not the email department.

I am worried who you ordered from as we dont sell off YouTube.


----------



## abracadabra (23 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			So far I list their excuses as:

- False tracking number / no tracking number given
- Courier has not yet collected / lost in post / at the depot
- Material is out of stock / not enough material came in / we don't have your chosen pattern
- You didn't order in the correct working day timescale to make / post
- We didn't see your FB message 'Please PM us on FB' - 'We don't read PM's on FB please email...'
- We didn't receive an email off you
- Your email went into junk
- We've emailed back, didn't you receive it?
- We haven't had a call off you
- We called but no one answered / the number was incorrect
- One of our horses has been ill, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We've been out showing, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We'll ship out the next working day and give you the tracking


Please feel free to add to this list!!
		
Click to expand...

People who order from email addresses they've created exclusively to order something from Shwmae (I know I always make a dedicated email account for each thing I order off the internet, doesn't everyone?!), which then don't seem to be accepting return emails from Shwmae about stuff-ups and the like.


----------



## Gingermonkey (23 December 2013)

Just a lurker but this looks in need of a tune, in the style of The Twelve Days of Christmas (if the whole saga wasn't so horrendous) 



JennyConnor said:



			So far I list their excuses as:

- False tracking number / no tracking number given
- Courier has not yet collected / lost in post / at the depot
- Material is out of stock / not enough material came in / we don't have your chosen pattern
- You didn't order in the correct working day timescale to make / post
- We didn't see your FB message 'Please PM us on FB' - 'We don't read PM's on FB please email...'
- We didn't receive an email off you
- Your email went into junk
- We've emailed back, didn't you receive it?
- We haven't had a call off you
- We called but no one answered / the number was incorrect
- One of our horses has been ill, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We've been out showing, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We'll ship out the next working day and give you the tracking


Please feel free to add to this list!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FabioandFreddy (23 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			So far I list their excuses as:

- False tracking number / no tracking number given
- Courier has not yet collected / lost in post / at the depot
- Material is out of stock / not enough material came in / we don't have your chosen pattern
- You didn't order in the correct working day timescale to make / post
- We didn't see your FB message 'Please PM us on FB' - 'We don't read PM's on FB please email...'
- We didn't receive an email off you
- Your email went into junk
- We've emailed back, didn't you receive it?
- We haven't had a call off you
- We called but no one answered / the number was incorrect
- One of our horses has been ill, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We've been out showing, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We'll ship out the next working day and give you the tracking


Please feel free to add to this list!!
		
Click to expand...

When i eventually got my order when i had a snuggy rug off them 2 years ago i had the following excuses over a period of over 5 weeks:

- Material is out of stock / not enough material came in / we don't have your chosen pattern (well, technically i didn't as they just sent me it in a different fabric as it was out of stock but they didn't bother to tell me beforehand!)
- We didn't see your FB message 'Please PM us on FB' - 'We don't read PM's on FB please email...' (although they did used to reply if i publicly wrote on their page just after deleting what i'd posted!)
- We didn't receive an email off you
- We've emailed back, didn't you receive it?
- One of our horses has been ill, so we haven't had time to make anything (actually said they'd lost horse at this point - if they did then i'm very sorry but it was just another in a long line of excuses to come)
- We'll ship out the next working day and give you the tracking (but didn't - as for 3 weeks was still not posted!)


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

SURPRISE SURPRISE they having ANOTHER competition not even 24hours after last competition finished. I wonder if its there way getting rid of the items that customers have paid for but not recieved


----------



## Venevidivici (23 December 2013)

Cross: Excellent,well informed, helpful post for those in need of it. 
Plus...you're 'all over' the situation...I like your style


----------



## Corner Mad House (23 December 2013)

JennyConnor said:



			So far I list their excuses as:

- False tracking number / no tracking number given
- Courier has not yet collected / lost in post / at the depot
- Material is out of stock / not enough material came in / we don't have your chosen pattern
- You didn't order in the correct working day timescale to make / post
- We didn't see your FB message 'Please PM us on FB' - 'We don't read PM's on FB please email...'
- We didn't receive an email off you
- Your email went into junk
- We've emailed back, didn't you receive it?
- We haven't had a call off you
- We called but no one answered / the number was incorrect
- One of our horses has been ill, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We've been out showing, so we haven't had time to make anything
- We'll ship out the next working day and give you the tracking


Please feel free to add to this list!!
		
Click to expand...

I was sent this load of rubbish by Jessica on 16 Oct 2013 after asking several times about the return of the altered onsie

"This is a message to explain that your parcel has been returned to our welsh depo due to a mix up in the two depos while we moved, along with 30 other parcels your parcel is set to be re delivered tomorrow or Friday,

Apologies for this we did not realise until the new owners of the house let us know"

Nothing arrived until Nov 19 2013 ...


----------



## Corner Mad House (23 December 2013)

cross said:



			I have been in correspondence with Claire Williams who is the Executive Director of the British Equestrian Trade Association (BETA), whilst as reported in H&H Shwmae Horse Products is NOT a member of BETA.  Claire is obviously up-to-speed on the retail and consumer aspects of the equine industry. 

A number of posts on this tread, have said that Shwmae have tried to use the "bespoke" excuse to wriggle out of refunding customers, below may be of interest. I posed the question to BETA, as to what their and a senior Trading Standards Officer, who they approached for advice on this issue.


"
I know you have the issue with the bespoke but again in the opinion of my trading standards officer and reflecting my own comments if a consumer is merely choosing an option from an existing selection of standard sizes, it does not matter whether the item is being made in response to an order; it is not 'made to the customer's specification' and is therefore not exempt from the cancellation requirements.  

Obviously there is no guidance covering these specific items, but the guidance issued by the OFT states as follows, with regard to when consumers do not have the right to cancel:
	the supply of goods made to the customers own specification, such as custom-made blinds or curtains. But this exception does not apply to upgrade options, such as choosing alloy wheels when buying a car, or opting for add-on memory or choosing a combination of standard off-the shelf components when ordering a PC
If you think of the computer example - that is put together when the consumer places the order, but is not made to the customer's specification.

When the Regulations first came in, a similar matter was raised with DTI (as they were then) with regard to a trader who was making cast iron door furniture  to order from a list of available styles.  They confirmed that, as the items were being purchased from an existing list, they were not bespoke, and the consumer did have the right to cancel.  

With regard to items such as the onsie, if the consumer merely selects from a drop down menu, it is unlikely to be exempt from the cancellation rights. If they sent the exact measurements of the horse for the item to be 'made to measure' then the customer is likely to lose their right to cancel.

Has anyone raised a formal complaint with Paypal on behalf of a group  they are usually (like ebay) pretty keen on avoiding a bad name so raising a formal group complaint about a long standing issue may get you further. 

FYI if a trader persistently breaches the Consumer Protection (Distance Selling) Regulations 2000, or any other consumer protection legislation, then Trading Standards can get them to sign an Undertaking under the Enterprise Act, which is effectively a promise to trade fairly in the future. If the trader breaches the undertaking, they can be taken before the courts.  A breach of a court order is contempt of court, which is punishable by imprisonment.

Generally it would be down to the local trading standards service to advise a trader, and to take Enterprise Act action if appropriate, but that is down to the individual Authority.

Consumers are advised to contact the Citizens Advice Consumer Helpline (on 0845 4 040 05 06) in the first instance for advice on how to pursue any complaint they may have against an individual traders.

If a consumer wants to pursue their complaint through the courts they can find out how do so at  Money Claims Online https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money/overview "

	Under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act,  a law made in the 1970s, your credit card company must take responsibility if things go wrong with a purchase ( ie. You dont receive what your bought) providing the individual purchase cost over £100. This amounts to legal protection which was put in place so that you're never in the position of paying debt for something you didn't receive or wasn't as it should've been. 
	Please note that this doesnt apply to transactions made on debit cards nor are you covered paying via third parties such as  PayPal, WorldPay or Google Checkout. Though these can have their own refund systems, they aren't as strong as the legal protection of Section 75.  To make a claim you need to contact your credit card company rather than Visa or Mastercard. Ie, if you have a Barclays card, go to Barclays. Template letters for making a claim under Section 75  are available online  BETA has one available.  
	If you cant invoke Section 75 there's valuable hidden protection on Visa, Mastercard and Amex credit cards (under £100) and most debit and charge cards. It's called 'chargeback' and means if you don't receive the goods you bought, you may be able to get your money back. Any claims for a chargeback however must be lodged within 120 days of the purchase and the advantage is that there is no minimum to the amount that can be claimed.  
	It's important to know that chargeback is part of Visa, Mastercard and Amex's internal rules and NOT enshrined in law.
	For extra security buy off companies that are a member of a reputable trade body such as BETA, as they can sometimes help in negotiating a solution to a dispute or point you in the right direction. 
	Be aware of your rights under the distance selling regulations. A company has 30 days to complete the order from the day after the consumer sent the order to you. If this is not possible the retailer must advise you before the deadline. If the goods dont arrive in time you are entitled to a full refund, including the postage and packaging, unless you agree to a new deadline to give them more time. Under the legislation a retailer has 30 days in which to refund you your money from the date of cancellation. A cancellation must be in a written form (emails are acceptable) and not just verbally.

In the case where products are faulty or not fit for purpose then this falls under the Consumer protection act. If goods are either of these (faulty or nffp) then the buyer is entitled to a refund.  
I always refer to Trading Standards to when in doubt so suggest you talk to your local office and ask them for guidance."
		
Click to expand...


Nice one Cross.   Think this should be posted once a day to ensure people see it !!


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Nice one Cross.   Think this should be posted once a day to ensure people see it !!
		
Click to expand...

ensure people see it or one person in particular


----------



## Venevidivici (23 December 2013)

Hmmm...pants on fire,much?  It must be exhausting thinking all these porkers up,no wonder there's no time to make the product.


----------



## PolarSkye (24 December 2013)

cross said:



			I have been in correspondence with Claire Williams who is the Executive Director of the British Equestrian Trade Association (BETA), whilst as reported in H&H Shwmae Horse Products is NOT a member of BETA.  Claire is obviously up-to-speed on the retail and consumer aspects of the equine industry. 

A number of posts on this tread, have said that Shwmae have tried to use the "bespoke" excuse to wriggle out of refunding customers, below may be of interest. I posed the question to BETA, as to what their and a senior Trading Standards Officer, who they approached for advice on this issue.


"
I know you have the issue with the bespoke but again in the opinion of my trading standards officer and reflecting my own comments if a consumer is merely choosing an option from an existing selection of standard sizes, it does not matter whether the item is being made in response to an order; it is not 'made to the customer's specification' and is therefore not exempt from the cancellation requirements.  

Obviously there is no guidance covering these specific items, but the guidance issued by the OFT states as follows, with regard to when consumers do not have the right to cancel:
&#8226;	the supply of goods made to the customer&#8217;s own specification, such as custom-made blinds or curtains. But this exception does not apply to upgrade options, such as choosing alloy wheels when buying a car, or opting for add-on memory or choosing a combination of standard off-the shelf components when ordering a PC
If you think of the computer example - that is put together when the consumer places the order, but is not made to the customer's specification.

When the Regulations first came in, a similar matter was raised with DTI (as they were then) with regard to a trader who was making cast iron door furniture  to order from a list of available styles.  They confirmed that, as the items were being purchased from an existing list, they were not bespoke, and the consumer did have the right to cancel.  

With regard to items such as the onsie, if the consumer merely selects from a drop down menu, it is unlikely to be exempt from the cancellation rights. If they sent the exact measurements of the horse for the item to be 'made to measure' then the customer is likely to lose their right to cancel.

Has anyone raised a formal complaint with Paypal on behalf of a group &#8211; they are usually (like ebay) pretty keen on avoiding a bad name so raising a formal &#8220;group&#8221; complaint about a long standing issue may get you further. 

FYI if a trader persistently breaches the Consumer Protection (Distance Selling) Regulations 2000, or any other consumer protection legislation, then Trading Standards can get them to sign an Undertaking under the Enterprise Act, which is effectively a promise to trade fairly in the future. If the trader breaches the undertaking, they can be taken before the courts.  A breach of a court order is contempt of court, which is punishable by imprisonment.

Generally it would be down to the local trading standards service to advise a trader, and to take Enterprise Act action if appropriate, but that is down to the individual Authority.

Consumers are advised to contact the Citizens Advice Consumer Helpline (on 0845 4 040 05 06) in the first instance for advice on how to pursue any complaint they may have against an individual traders.

If a consumer wants to pursue their complaint through the courts they can find out how do so at  Money Claims Online https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money/overview "

&#8226;	Under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act,  a law made in the 1970s, your credit card company must take responsibility if things go wrong with a purchase ( ie. You don&#8217;t receive what your bought) providing the individual purchase cost over £100. This amounts to legal protection which was put in place so that you're never in the position of paying debt for something you didn't receive or wasn't as it should've been. 
&#8226;	Please note that this doesn&#8217;t apply to transactions made on debit cards nor are you covered paying via third parties such as  PayPal, WorldPay or Google Checkout. Though these can have their own refund systems, they aren't as strong as the legal protection of Section 75.  To make a claim you need to contact your credit card company rather than Visa or Mastercard. Ie, if you have a Barclays card, go to Barclays. Template letters for making a claim under Section 75  are available online &#8211; BETA has one available.  
&#8226;	If you can&#8217;t invoke Section 75 there's valuable hidden protection on Visa, Mastercard and Amex credit cards (under £100) and most debit and charge cards. It's called 'chargeback' and means if you don't receive the goods you bought, you may be able to get your money back. Any claims for a chargeback however must be lodged within 120 days of the purchase and the advantage is that there is no minimum to the amount that can be claimed.  
&#8226;	It's important to know that chargeback is part of Visa, Mastercard and Amex's internal rules and NOT enshrined in law.
&#8226;	For extra security buy off companies that are a member of a reputable trade body such as BETA, as they can sometimes help in negotiating a solution to a dispute or point you in the right direction. 
&#8226;	Be aware of your rights under the distance selling regulations. A company has 30 days to complete the order from the day after the consumer sent the order to you. If this is not possible the retailer must advise you before the deadline. If the goods don&#8217;t arrive in time you are entitled to a full refund, including the postage and packaging, unless you agree to a new deadline to give them more time. Under the legislation a retailer has 30 days in which to refund you your money from the date of cancellation. A cancellation must be in a written form (emails are acceptable) and not just verbally.

In the case where products are faulty or &#8220;not fit for purpose&#8221; then this falls under the Consumer protection act. If goods are either of these (faulty or nffp) then the buyer is entitled to a refund.  
I always refer to Trading Standards to when in doubt so suggest you talk to your local office and ask them for guidance."
		
Click to expand...

Very valuable information - but I suspect that rather a lot of customers will be so fed up of chasing and hassle that they simply won't bother - which is a shame .

Thanks for posting this.

P


----------



## Corner Mad House (24 December 2013)

I would just like to send Seasonal Greetings Shwmae Products Ltd, and I look forward to seeing them in the New Year in court, unless of course they have radical change of heart and respond accordingly to my letter.


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			I would just like to send Seasonal Greetings Shwmae Products Ltd, and I look forward to seeing them in the New Year in court, unless of course they have radical change of heart and respond accordingly to my letter. 

Click to expand...

I doubt it. She has been very rude to me on other posts. she says I have a vendetta and even digged that I was on benefits (that's how I read it)

SMF I know you will read this. FYI I'm not on benefits and never had been


----------



## meandmyself (24 December 2013)

I'm not a customer of theirs (and never will be!). I just can't get over the way they've spoken to people who only want a straight, simple answer. 

It's never nice admitting you've made a mistake, but own it, put it right and say sorry.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 December 2013)

Post 6 has had me in hysterics! 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...2-Just-at-parcel-force-and-this-is-hysterical


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

expect her company who do no wrong. She getting more and more unbelievable. She says I have a nerve but I think she has


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2013)

Oh my god she has no shame?!?!  honestly how this girl lives with herself is beyond me!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Oh my god she has no shame?!?!  honestly how this girl lives with herself is beyond me!!
		
Click to expand...

by spending customers money and not providing goods that's how lol


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 December 2013)

And by laming everyone but herself and becoming aggressive when people point out the rubbish customer service! 

Didn't go far enough back to find this thread earlier :redface3:


----------



## Ladyinred (24 December 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Post 6 has had me in hysterics! 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...2-Just-at-parcel-force-and-this-is-hysterical

Click to expand...

I had to sit on my hands, it's Christmas and I have dropped in quite a few stirring comments in the last few days. They disgust me and I don't know how they live with themselves. Spoilt brats is what comes to mind.. over indulged ny Dad/Grandad and yet to find out what real work in a real world is.


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			I had to sit on my hands, it's Christmas and I have dropped in quite a few stirring comments in the last few days. They disgust me and I don't know how they live with themselves. Spoilt brats is what comes to mind.. over indulged ny Dad/Grandad and yet to find out what real work in a real world is.
		
Click to expand...

taken a lot for me to control myself too


----------



## BLUEALPACKA (24 December 2013)

As I have better things to do then spend many hours a day on a forum like other people who appear to spend half of their lives  on here due to the fact that I have been busy working. I have been unable to comment on these awful accusations, including quoting someone to have a personality disorder. This horrible forum is not being used for its purpose but to mock people about having dyslexia and suggesting that certain people have a personality disorder/mental disorder I think its preposterous. People really have no shame. I would be ashamed if it were me making these comments.


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



			As I have better things to do then spend many hours a day on a forum like other people who appear to spend half of their lives  on here due to the fact that I have been busy working. I have been unable to comment on these awful accusations, including quoting someone to have a personality disorder. This horrible forum is not being used for its purpose but to mock people about having dyslexia and suggesting that certain people have a personality disorder/mental disorder I think its preposterous. People really have no shame. I would be ashamed if it were me making these comments.
		
Click to expand...

evening Jessica nice for you to make a comment lol


----------



## chorro (24 December 2013)

Really Bluealpacka, do you actually believe what you are saying ?. 
You don't take in to account people's awful experiences. 
112 pages, over 1000 posts and almost all of them disgruntled, upset and often out of pocket
I'm not a customer nor have any axe to grind but I question the ethics if this company
 To blame others for their mistakes is juvenile in the extreme and is tantamount to a brat having a temper tantrum. 
It is time they grew up and started facing their responsibilities
And I say well done H&H for allowing this thread to run
If it stops one person losing a great deal of  hard earned money then it is all worth while


----------



## Corner Mad House (24 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			evening Jessica nice for you to make a comment lol
		
Click to expand...

Is BlueAlpacka for real !!!!!!!!!!!!!    PMSL )


----------



## Ladyinred (24 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



			As I have better things to do then spend many hours a day on a forum like other people who appear to spend half of their lives  on here due to the fact that I have been busy working. I have been unable to comment on these awful accusations, including quoting someone to have a personality disorder. This horrible forum is not being used for its purpose but to mock people about having dyslexia and suggesting that certain people have a personality disorder/mental disorder I think its preposterous. People really have no shame. I would be ashamed if it were me making these comments.
		
Click to expand...

No one is ever 'mocked' for dyslexia on this forum and neither would the thread still be running if anyone suggested mental disorders in any serious context. The last person to do so got a lifetime ban.

I hope the 'better things' you have to do include packing and sending customer's orders. And as for having no shame?? Pot/kettle/black.


----------



## Corner Mad House (24 December 2013)

Think it must be beddy-byes-time or APC Santa wont deliver your Onsie!

And if SMF or her multiple identities has been a bad bad girl she wont get Sweet Fanny Adams from Santa


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Think it must be beddy-byes-time or APC Santa wont deliver your Onsie!

And if SMF or her multiple identities has been a bad bad girl she wont get Sweet Fanny Adams from Santa
		
Click to expand...

Lol you crack me up


----------



## chorro (24 December 2013)

I have to admit Santa Clause ain't going to be impressed
Definitely ones for the naughty list
Lumps of coal all round I should think


----------



## Renvers (24 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



			... This horrible forum is not being used for its purpose
		
Click to expand...

The sharing of experiences of terrible customer service from a horse related company and providing mutual support and advice in dealing with them sounds exactly the purpose of this forum.


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

chorro said:



			I have to admit Santa Clause ain't going to be impressed
Definitely ones for the naughty list
Lumps of coal all round I should think
		
Click to expand...

think coal would be too generous. Sudden dip of funds due to all refunds santa has given unhappy customers would be more of a shock


----------



## chorro (24 December 2013)

That would be good for all MBL but from what I have been reading the unhappy customers shouldn't hold their breath.
I think all the money that should have been refunded has been spent on rugs from Derby House


----------



## chorro (24 December 2013)

The sad thing is there seems to be a market for their products and they could have done so well had they been a bit more professional about things


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

chorro said:



			That would be good for all MBL but from what I have been reading the unhappy customers shouldn't hold their breath.
I think all the money that should have been refunded has been spent on rugs from Derby House
		
Click to expand...

yeah £850 least she knows how her customers feel. But then saying that if she did she would refund. She can fight as long she wants to keep her business going but before long it will sink and it will be because of her


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

here link to their new logo (warning don't drink when looking) https://en-gb.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=697253400293299&set=a.697253320293307.1073741825.449991881686120&type=1&theatre


----------



## wildwhippet (24 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			here link to their new logo (warning don't drink when looking) https://en-gb.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=697253400293299&set=a.697253320293307.1073741825.449991881686120&type=1&theatre

Click to expand...

The horse looks suitably impressed!!!


----------



## Corner Mad House (24 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			here link to their new logo (warning don't drink when looking) https://en-gb.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=697253400293299&set=a.697253320293307.1073741825.449991881686120&type=1&theatre

Click to expand...


Gosh bespoke ... they obviously have not looked up the meaning of the word.


----------



## meandmyself (24 December 2013)

Do we think the comment is sarcastic or not?




			Very professional! The purple is a great choice!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

meandmyself said:



			Do we think the comment is sarcastic or not?
		
Click to expand...

probably 13 year old so will think its great. I don't think its very professional but as a 13 year old drew it


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2013)

Looks very childish and cheap really and that's a view I have of any company that uses cheap computer generated cartoon animals. Ex was a computer animation designer with an honours degree in digital art and animation ie video game animation and the like. So I know what I'm looking at after ten years of giving my opinion on projects . 

It's Very amateurish, wpuld have been better just sticking to an elegant script of the company name to look more adult and professional.


----------



## MadBlackLab (24 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Looks very childish and cheap really and that's a view I have of any company that uses cheap computer generated cartoon animals. Ex was a computer animation designer with an honours degree in digital art and animation ie video game animation and the like. So I know what I'm looking at after ten years of giving my opinion on projects . 

It's Very amateurish, wpuld have been better just sticking to an elegant script of the company name to look more adult and professional.
		
Click to expand...

as she isn't an adult or a professional then the sign suits her company lol


----------



## MadBlackLab (25 December 2013)

merry Christmas everyone. Couple comments that appeared on facebook over night that I fully agree with.


(name removed) I don't think bespoke means what you think it means. This also looks very cheap and amateurish for a company logo. You have a great idea for a product people seem to want. Now you just need to make your business into what it should be. A professional logo would help. (As would replying in a more professional way.)

6 hours ago · 3
..

(named removed) And actually send the product you promise as opposed to lying about why it hasn't been sent after months. Or refund the customer and stop threatening violence. Logo is amateurish. 

6 hours ago · 2
..

right I'm off to work. enjoy your day everyone


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

If you check, the person who did the logo is 12, it's a competition entry, not the winning design. Not really fair to have a pop at her, she's just trying to win what is a desirable product - if only the quality and delivery would stand up to scrutiny.


----------



## Corner Mad House (25 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			If you check, the person who did the logo is 12, it's a competition entry, not the winning design. Not really fair to have a pop at her, she's just trying to win what is a desirable product - if only the quality and delivery would stand up to scrutiny.
		
Click to expand...

Somone has replied to the little girl who did that design on the Shwmae FB
(name removed) "it's not you they're having a go at, it's the company. You've done a lovely job, especially given your age. As someone says, you need to check the definition of bespoke as a pre-defined set of options for a customer to choose from is NOT bespoke. The real issue people are having is that there are so many people who have been dissatisfied with quality or have never received the products, not received a refund and been told not to post about it on social media if they ever want to receive their goods or a refund and these people have had their posts removed as soon as Shwmae see them. It's quite easy to check this out - over the holidays if you keep an eye on these pages you'll see posts from people wondering where there goods are and then all of a sudden the posts are disappeared and the posters are banned from commenting on here again. If you have one of their products and it's working for you, great, it's just that many people have received nothing or have had products that, say, the leg drops off on first use."   

Hmm, sounds like someone from here, bless them.  Hope it makes the little girl feel a bit better


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

I don't expect that will last very long!


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



			As I have better things to do then spend many hours a day on a forum like other people who appear to spend half of their lives  on here due to the fact that I have been busy working. I have been unable to comment on these awful accusations, including quoting someone to have a personality disorder. This horrible forum is not being used for its purpose but to mock people about having dyslexia and suggesting that certain people have a personality disorder/mental disorder I think its preposterous. People really have no shame. I would be ashamed if it were me making these comments.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree with this, I cannot believe this thread is still open. Seems people have nothing better to do these days. You all seem to be as bad as what you're accusing this company of.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Fully agree with this, I cannot believe this thread is still open. Seems people have nothing better to do these days. You all seem to be as bad as what you're accusing this company of.
		
Click to expand...

Yet you still felt the need to join and post on it.
Idiot.


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Yet you still felt the need to join and post on it.
Idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry, there was me thinking this was a public forum. I was referring to the constant accusations and hear say.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Very sorry, there was me thinking this was a public forum. I was referring to the constant accusations and hear say.
		
Click to expand...

You are missing my point completely, and, I suspect, deliberately.
Accusations and hearsay?   .....and all the factual accounts from disgruntled customers, don't forget those!


----------



## ester (25 December 2013)

No, certainly not as bad as what this company is accused of. Never taken money off people and then not supplied services (and responded to them rudely in the meantime).


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

ester said:



			No, certainly not as bad as what this company is accused of. Never taken money off people and then not supplied services (and responded to them rudely in the meantime).
		
Click to expand...

Then surely these people should go through the correct channels I.e solicitors/trading standards if they have such a strong case?!


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Then surely these people should go through the correct channels I.e solicitors/trading standards if they have such a strong case?!
		
Click to expand...

Which they are.
They are also doing a public service by passing on their experiences with these shysters so other unsuspecting folk don't get caught out. Seeing as said shysters delete and block any negative feedback on othe social media sites. Hardly sporting is it?


----------



## miss_c (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Then surely these people should go through the correct channels I.e solicitors/trading standards if they have such a strong case?!
		
Click to expand...

I believe many of them are, but it takes time.  I hope they get every penny of their money back AND an apology, although I think that would take a Christmas miracle.


----------



## cptrayes (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Very sorry, there was me thinking this was a public forum. I was referring to the constant accusations and hear say.
		
Click to expand...

Horse and Hound would not allow the thread to stand of it was just accusations and hearsay. Threads are pulled as quick as greased lightening unless people can substantiate their grievances.

You seriously joined this forum just to make this point? Have you any connection with Showingmadfilly?


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

miss_c said:



			I believe many of them are, but it takes time.  I hope they get every penny of their money back AND an apology, although I think that would take a Christmas miracle.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'm sure it does take time, all I'm trying to say is that if these people are dealing with this with solicitors etc then surely they should be left to do their job, daily posts on here which usually don't have any reference to the thread can't be helping the situation on either part.


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Horse and Hound would not allow the thread to stand of it was just accusations and hearsay. Threads are pulled as quick as greased lightening unless people can substantiate their grievances.

You seriously joined this forum just to make this point? Have you any connection with Showingmadfilly?
		
Click to expand...

I have no connection with this person at all


----------



## miss_c (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Yes I'm sure it does take time, all I'm trying to say is that if these people are dealing with this with solicitors etc then surely they should be left to do their job, daily posts on here which usually don't have any reference to the thread can't be helping the situation on either part.
		
Click to expand...

But many of them DO have reference to the thread, and brings to light just how many upset customers there are as well as recording their comments on the Shwmae Facebook pages before those comments are deleted (censorship much?).  I commented on both Shwmae pages when this thread started asking for an official statement from them - the response?  Comment deleted and blocked from the pages.  I was hardly asking for something unreasonable!


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

And as suspected the comments on the logo competition have indeed been deleted. Nothing on Shwmae's page is left if it is in any way against the company. 

Silverlining (interesting that your name follows the format of the others saying the same as you) you might spend some time looking at Shwmae's pages. Anyone asking to try to get problems sorted out with orders they have placed, for hundreds of pounds in some cases, has their posts deleted and they are blocked from further comment.


----------



## cptrayes (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Yes I'm sure it does take time, all I'm trying to say is that if these people are dealing with this with solicitors etc then surely they should be left to do their job, daily posts on here which usually don't have any reference to the thread can't be helping the situation on either part.
		
Click to expand...

This thread is helping lots of people not get into the same situation with poor workmanship, non-deliveries and lies.

I'll ask again, did you seriously think it was worth joining this forum just to tell people this thread should stop?  If so, you have achieved exactly the opposite of what you wanted.


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

miss_c said:



			But many of them DO have reference to the thread, and brings to light just how many upset customers there are as well as recording their comments on the Shwmae Facebook pages before those comments are deleted (censorship much?).  I commented on both Shwmae pages when this thread started asking for an official statement from them - the response?  Comment deleted and blocked from the pages.  I was hardly asking for something unreasonable!
		
Click to expand...

Granted there must be unhappy customers on this thread, I am not disputing this. All I am saying is there is ALOT of regular posters on this thread who openly admit they have never ordered from this company. Now I am not saying they do not have a right for an opinion, but what is the interest in keeping on posting and posting ? All I can say is for the people that have a genuine problem, let your solicitors/trading standards advisors sort it!


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			This thread is helping lots of people not get into the same situation with poor workmanship, non-deliveries and lies.

I'll ask again, did you seriously think it was worth joining this forum just to tell people this thread should stop?  If so, you have achieved exactly the opposite of what you wanted.
		
Click to expand...

Did I say this thread should be stopped? No. What I said was if people have a genuine problem and claim to be sorting the issue with solicitors etc, then why not let them sort it.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Did I say this thread should be stopped? No.
		
Click to expand...

No, but you said this 



SilverLining said:



			I cannot believe this thread is still open.
		
Click to expand...

Which is tantamount to the same thing.
If you disapprove so much, why bother come on here in the first place? As has been said previously, this thread has been valuable in helping people make informed decisions as to whether or not to (try and) buy a onesie from this company. Decisions they are unable to make after reading the company's FB page due to it being edited more heavy handedly than the North Korean press.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Did I say this thread should be stopped? No. What I said was if people have a genuine problem and claim to be sorting the issue with solicitors etc, then why not let them sort it.
		
Click to expand...

You want to censor free speech so the company can carry on taking money for products that either don't fit, are shoddy or never arrive in the first place ?

Why are you so keen to keep their appalling track record secret, Jessica or Jessica's sister/auntie/bestest friend?


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			You want to censor free speech so the company can carry on taking money for products that either don't fit, are shoddy or never arrive in the first place ?

Why are you so keen to keep their appalling track record secret, Jessica or Jessica's sister/auntie/bestest friend?
		
Click to expand...

So you're accusing me now of being related to this person because I have an opinion that you may not agree with ? I have said it once and I will say it again, I have nothing to do with said person, contact h&h, get them to track my IP... I'm sure you would all go to these lengths.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			, I have nothing to do with said person, contact h&h, get them to track my IP... I'm sure you would all go to these lengths.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt anyone cares enough to be honest. I know I don't.


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I doubt anyone cares enough to be honest. I know I don't.
		
Click to expand...

You don't care but equally you can't leave this thread alone, sounds about right.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			You don't care but equally you can't leave this thread alone, sounds about right.
		
Click to expand...

I'm at a bit of a loose end this evening, what with Christmas here being cancelled due to the death of my father this morning.
It's Dr Who or troll feeding. I'm not that into Dr Who.


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I'm at a bit of a loose end this evening, what with Christmas here being cancelled due to the death of my father this morning.
It's Dr Who or troll feeding. I'm not that into Dr Who.
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry to hear this, but it still does not change my opinion on this ridiculous thread.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			So you're accusing me now of being related to this person because I have an opinion that you may not agree with ? I have said it once and I will say it again, I have nothing to do with said person, contact h&h, get them to track my IP... I'm sure you would all go to these lengths.
		
Click to expand...

Your posts haven't been interesting enough, so wouldn't bother. Course you could go and look at another thread if you don't like this one.


----------



## Jonesy (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I'm at a bit of a loose end this evening, what with Christmas here being cancelled due to the death of my father this morning.
It's Dr Who or troll feeding. I'm not that into Dr Who.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss alliersv1 *cuddle*

Or troll baiting? 

:lol:


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Very sorry to hear this, but it still does not change my opinion on this ridiculous thread.
		
Click to expand...

Well then I suggest you sod off back under your bridge and pretend you never saw it.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I'm at a bit of a loose end this evening, what with Christmas here being cancelled due to the death of my father this morning.
It's Dr Who or troll feeding. I'm not that into Dr Who.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really sorry to hear this, how awful for you and your family. . Hope you are ok.


----------



## Jonesy (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Very sorry to hear this, but it still does not change my opinion on this ridiculous thread.
		
Click to expand...

Well you've raised your opinion on it, and everyone else can carry on and raise theirs as they see fit too.


----------



## Patterdale (25 December 2013)

So sorry to hear that alliersv, I hope that you and family are as ok as can be expected xx


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			I'm really sorry to hear this, how awful for you and your family. . Hope you are ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yeah, I'm ok-ish. I didn't want to drag it round the threads, but unfortunately my tolerance for utter cretins is somewhat lower than usual tonight, and I needed to mention why to justify myself.


----------



## happyhunter12 (25 December 2013)

I have joined this forum because for weeks now I've seen this escalate on and on. I am glad to see that people are asking the owner to be left alone. I am neither related or friends with the owner but this has gone too far for my liking and I do not agree with the comment about Horse & Hound allowing it because it's true. I think this looks like a witch hunt and Horse & Hound are supporting it. Yes I have purchased a onesie from their company, I love it so I am a buyer.


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

Typically to this thread it goes off topic nightly when people clearly have nothing better to do, at least one thing never changes amongst you all.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Typically to this thread it goes off topic nightly when people clearly have nothing better to do, at least one thing never changes amongst you all.
		
Click to expand...

Don't let the door smack your arse on the way out then, will you?


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			I have joined this forum because for weeks now I've seen this escalate on and on. I am glad to see that people are asking the owner to be left alone. I am neither related or friends with the owner but this has gone too far for my liking and I do not agree with the comment about Horse & Hound allowing it because it's true. I think this looks like a witch hunt and Horse & Hound are supporting it. Yes I have purchased a onesie from their company, I love it so I am a buyer.
		
Click to expand...

Fab - a happy customer. They have been few and far between on this thread.

I'd say to you what I've said in various places on this thread. Spend some time looking at the Shwmae pages, have a look at what happens when someone who can be tracked as having asked questions about buying and delivery then comes back to ask where the goods are and why they haven't been delivered. You'll quickly notice that the posts magically disappear. I'm glad you are pleased with their service but for some reason for a whole load of people it's really not been such a good experience.


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Don't let the door smack your arse on the way out then, will you?
		
Click to expand...

I most certainly won't, thanks anyway


----------



## happyhunter12 (25 December 2013)

Am I reading this right? Your turning this into a feel sorry for someone. I don't understand it, your trying to destroy one persons life long work while trying to comfort your friend. As a buyer and avid user of the company my opinion to all this is that your bored and using this as entertainment.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Am I reading this right? Your turning this into a feel sorry for someone. I don't understand it, your trying to destroy one persons life long work while trying to comfort your friend. As a buyer and avid user of the company my opinion to all this is that your bored and using this as entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Am I reading this right? Your turning this into a feel sorry for someone. I don't understand it, your trying to destroy one persons life long work while trying to comfort your friend. As a buyer and avid user of the company my opinion to all this is that your bored and using this as entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Life long work?? - she's 21 fgs and has been running the business for, according to the company records, not long over two years. 

If I get your drift then the person various posters have commiserated with has lost someone who has been with her her whole life and you are comparing that with a company that is being run into the ground by the owners attitude.

Sweetie you REALLY need a reality check.


----------



## happyhunter12 (25 December 2013)

Hic, no thanks, I've bought enough off this company to know the real side. Nearly three years I've bought my rugs with them. Have you bought from them?


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			Life long work?? - she's 21 fgs and has been running the business for, according to the company records, not long over two years. 

If I get your drift then the person various posters have commiserated with has lost someone who has been with her her whole life and you are comparing that with a company that is being run into the ground by the owners attitude.

Sweetie you REALLY need a reality check.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps this person should start up her own thread then? Rather than hijacking somebody else's. Just a thought anyway, feel free to jump on my opinion... Seems to be the way things work around here unless it's somebody agreeing with you.


----------



## Kokopelli (25 December 2013)

I certainly hope you're not trying to run down the poor women who has lost her father. She wasn't looking for sympathy but most humans give it when they hear of such a sad loss. Grow some compassion.


If that wasn't your drift then I do apologise .


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

No, I did some research and decided against it. Some companies with a bad reputation are worth a risk - Derby House for example have been very dodgy on deliveries but you can at least contact them and sort things out. Shwmae are similarly inclined to delete comments from their web page- and I really think you should have a look and see the truth of that - but you can at least get hold of Derby House by phone and get things sorted out. I've seen with my own eyes screen dumps of people frantically trying to contact Shwmae and being blocked and ignored.


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

Kokopelli said:



			I certainly hope you're not trying to run down the poor women who has lost her father. She wasn't looking for sympathy but most humans give it when they hear of such a sad loss. Grow some compassion.


If that wasn't your drift then I do apologise .
		
Click to expand...

Not my drift in the slightest, I too have lost family members and I have sympathy with how she is feeling. But it has nothing to do with this thread, she clearly stated she was purely commenting because she had nothing else to so. What ever happened to keeping things factual??


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Perhaps this person should start up her own thread then? Rather than hijacking somebody else's. Just a thought anyway, feel free to jump on my opinion... Seems to be the way things work around here unless it's somebody agreeing with you.
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned what happened as a justification for being "unable to leave this thread alone". As it happens, I am at rather a loose end this evening, and as a regular user of this site (rather than someone who has just joined to shi* stir), I feel I have a right to post on whichever thread I please.
I was not fishing for sympathy, but as is the nature of this site, people kindly offered it. It was not my wish to derail the thread whatsoever, and thankyou, but I feel no need to start one of my own.
I am, however, just in the mood for someone like you....


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			she clearly stated she was purely commenting because she had nothing else to so. What ever happened to keeping things factual??
		
Click to expand...

Are we not all here because we have nothing better to do?
Facts? You go first then...


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I mentioned what happened as a justification for being "unable to leave this thread alone". As it happens, I am at rather a loose end this evening, and as a regular user of this site (rather than someone who has just joined to shi* stir), I feel I have a right to post on whichever thread I please.
I was not fishing for sympathy, but as is the nature of this site, people kindly offered it. It was not my wish to derail the thread whatsoever, and thankyou, but I feel no need to start one of my own.
I am, however, just in the mood for someone like you....
		
Click to expand...

Someone like me, meaning?


----------



## happyhunter12 (25 December 2013)

Hic, get your head out of the clouds! This is a jealous thread like many others on this forum. I watch this forum weekly to see which person is getting it that week. I agree with SilverLining unless someone agrees you all get offensive, why is that?


----------



## BBP (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Perhaps this person should start up her own thread then? Rather than hijacking somebody else's. Just a thought anyway, feel free to jump on my opinion... Seems to be the way things work around here unless it's somebody agreeing with you.
		
Click to expand...

This is probably the most obnoxious thing I have read on this entire thread, you insensitive piece of work.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Someone like me, meaning?
		
Click to expand...

You decide.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Hic, get your head out of the clouds! This is a jealous thread like many others on this forum. I watch this forum weekly to see which person is getting it that week. I agree with SilverLining unless someone agrees you all get offensive, why is that?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, so it is you SMF!
The old jealousy card! Well done!


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Are we not all here because we have nothing better to do?
Facts? You go first then...
		
Click to expand...

Difference is with my reason for posting and yours is that you're trying to destroy a companies reputation and haven't backed it up with any reasoning. I clearly asked why people couldn't leave this business to their solicitors if they had such a strong case against said company.


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			You decide.
		
Click to expand...

Oh please do say, you clearly need your evening entertaining and I'm happy to assist


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Difference is with my reason for posting and yours is that you're trying to destroy a companies reputation and haven't backed it up with any reasoning. I clearly asked why people couldn't leave this business to their solicitors if they had such a strong case against said company.
		
Click to expand...

They need no help from me sweetie. "They" are doing it all by themselves.


----------



## doriangrey (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			You decide.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry for the loss of your dear father alliersv1.  It appears there are some very sophisticated trolls on HHO tonight, don't let them bother you, they are just looking for a reaction xx


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			They need no help from me sweetie. "They" are doing it all by themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Sweetie? Oh dear...


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Hic, get your head out of the clouds! This is a jealous thread like many others on this forum. I watch this forum weekly to see which person is getting it that week. I agree with SilverLining unless someone agrees you all get offensive, why is that?
		
Click to expand...

You'd do better spending your time watching the way people who have ordered from Shwmae and raise those issues on their FB pages are treated. As for being a jealous thread, there are real people with real problems not getting the products they have paid for. I'm not sure there are many people who would be jealous of directors of a company behaving like that.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I'm sorry for the loss of your dear father alliersv1.  It appears there are some very sophisticated trolls on HHO tonight, don't let them bother you, they are just looking for a reaction xx
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou very much.
Eeeeh. There I go, fishing for sympathy again. 

Before I get accused of derailing the thread again.
Shwmae...absolute cowboys, or salt of the earth grafters?...discuss....


----------



## happyhunter12 (25 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Are we not all here because we have nothing better to do?
Facts? You go first then...
		
Click to expand...

I'm on here to set things straight. I am putting my opinion across, whether you like it or not. You look like a witch hunt trying to accuse someone of something they may or may not of done. You have a group of nose out of shape people telling you Chinese whispers. I am a buyer, I've dealt with them for years. They've never been impolite or out of line, what is your problem? You aren't a buyer so why should you be aloud an opinion to the point your rude to the owner. Have you met the owner?


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Have you met the owner?
		
Click to expand...

No, but I have a feeling I've chatted to her on here a few times.


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

The trouble is happynutter12 that Shwmae have put things in writing that won't go away. Those threats they made are out there on the Interwebs for all to see. Shwmae are on record as having told people not to publish on social networking sites and that if they do there will be no chance of a refund. However, there are none so blind as those who will not see and I guess if you have always had good service from them then you are not inclined to believe any different, despite the proof being out there.


----------



## Kokopelli (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Not my drift in the slightest, I too have lost family members and I have sympathy with how she is feeling. But it has nothing to do with this thread, she clearly stated she was purely commenting because she had nothing else to so. What ever happened to keeping things factual??
		
Click to expand...

Edited as I retract my apology after reading your recent posts. 

Maybe it's time we all leave the computers and have another glass of wine .


----------



## happyhunter12 (25 December 2013)

I am a mother of one very feisty son and not 21. I consider myself close to the owners so feel for them dealing with this.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			I am a mother of one very feisty son and not 21. I consider myself close to the owners so feel for them dealing with this.
		
Click to expand...

Well in that case, may I suggest that you tell them to sort their act out. Happy customers = good reviews, unhappy customers= bad reviews (that get deleted).
It's really not brain surgery.


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			I am a mother of one very feisty son and not 21. I consider myself close to the owners so feel for them dealing with this.
		
Click to expand...

Then for goodness sake please take an honest look at their correspondence with their customers. They could have a lovely business but really they are behaving appallingly to some of their customers and it is going to come back and bite them big time. If you are close to them surely you want to help them prevent that? Burying their heads in the sand by deleting comments, refusing to answer people who have problems, giving false tracking information and being abusive when people do get hold of them is no way to run a business.

It seems such a shame as they now apparently have the equipment to make a really good job of making the items and their order book is obviously busy. Surely you could take the time to look at their pages in order to see whether you can't see the problems that they are causing themselves?


----------



## Marydoll (25 December 2013)

chorro said:



			The sad thing is there seems to be a market for their products and they could have done so well had they been a bit more professional about things
		
Click to expand...

Dont know why, imo they look bloody awful


----------



## Toast (25 December 2013)

mary christmas said:



			Dont know why, imo they look bloody awful
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree, absolutely ridiculous


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

Although I haven't personally bought from this company, I do have friends that have and have had no issues. They have loved their products, have been pleased with the service and from the ones I have seen the quality has been great. Everyone has the right to an opinion, but I do feel people are missing out by being put off by people on here, 90% of which have never ordered.


----------



## Shysmum (25 December 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/horse-onesies-firm-shwmae-trouble-customers/

Had a little look up on google, and found this (probably a repeat) and the company's website doesn't want to work for me.


----------



## Toast (25 December 2013)

Seriously... i really want to know.. what the chuff is the point of a fleece onesie for a horse!?!!


----------



## Marydoll (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Hic, get your head out of the clouds! This is a jealous thread like many others on this forum. I watch this forum weekly to see which person is getting it that week. I agree with SilverLining unless someone agrees you all get offensive, why is that?
		
Click to expand...

Ive got no dog in this fight, but it would appear from info on this thread the majority who have had anything to do with this "company" have not had a good experience, i like threads like this, they let me know of companys like this so i can avoid them like the plague


----------



## miss_c (25 December 2013)

mary christmas said:



			i like threads like this, they let me know of companys like this so i can avoid them like the plague
		
Click to expand...

This 100%


----------



## Queenbee (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Am I reading this right? Your turning this into a feel sorry for someone. I don't understand it, your trying to destroy one persons life long work while trying to comfort your friend. As a buyer and avid user of the company my opinion to all this is that your bored and using this as entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Pay, she's only a baby, life long work???!!! Well at her age she can  spend another two of her lifetimes rebuilding herself/her business/her customers trust and her credibility.  Perhaps she can use this lifelong experience to not wreck any future ventures.

I was considering buying a onesie (joke) but instead I asked my parents for a paper shredder for Christmas so I could shred a couple of hundred quid instead... Much more productive.

Had she taken steps to resolve the issues she has created, this thread would not be running at over 1000 posts, most of which are genuine complaints.  I do not even see that she has apologised, as a result, I do not see that anyone needs to feel sorry for her, only the customers that she's provided such appalling service to!


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

Prancer & Vixen said:



			Pay, she's only a baby, life long work???!!! Well at her age she can  spend another two of her lifetimes rebuilding herself/her business/her customers trust and her credibility.  Perhaps she can use this lifelong experience to not wreck any future ventures.

I was considering buying a onesie (joke) but instead I asked my parents for a paper shredder for Christmas so I could shred a couple of hundred quid instead... Much more productive.

Had she taken steps to resolve the issues she has created, this thread would not be running at over 1000 posts, most of which are genuine complaints.  I do not even see that she has apologised, as a result, I do not see that anyone needs to feel sorry for her, only the customers that she's provided such appalling service to!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, another person who has never ordered. This thread is filled with people like you, nothing better to do? Or another one who can't find a tv programme that's interesting enough?


----------



## Queenbee (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Hic, get your head out of the clouds! This is a jealous thread like many others on this forum. I watch this forum weekly to see which person is getting it that week. I agree with SilverLining unless someone agrees you all get offensive, why is that?
		
Click to expand...


Jealous of a girl who produces faulty goods, is rude and threatening to customers, doesn't provide refunds, and will have trading standards breathing down her neck and giving her hell...

Oh yes, you are SO correct, I'm incredibly jealous...


----------



## meandmyself (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Am I reading this right? Your turning this into a feel sorry for someone. I don't understand it, your trying to destroy one persons life long work while trying to comfort your friend. As a buyer and avid user of the company my opinion to all this is that your bored and using this as entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

First of all, it is you're, which is short for you are. 

Second, if the company has been running for three years and they're 18/21, it can hardly be considered life long work. 

I was seriously considering buying a dog sock from them for my little dog. I didn't realise showingmadfilly owned the same company until I saw the posts/threads on here. I've very glad that I didn't order anything. 

The company needs to get back orders to people who are waiting, rather than deleting posts on Facebook. 

I find it very strange that every new poster who comes on here and supports the company uses the same terrible grammar and spelling. I expect you'll tell me you're dyslexic now.


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Oh yes, another person who has never ordered. This thread is filled with people like you, nothing better to do? Or another one who can't find a tv programme that's interesting enough?
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me but a few posts up there ^^^ you tell us that you have never ordered either. Now, you have never ordered and have friends who have and have had a good experience and you are allowed an opinion on here so why can those of us who have never ordered and have friends who have and who have had a bad experience NOT have an opinion on here?


What's sauce for the gander and all that!


----------



## meandmyself (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Difference is with my reason for posting and yours is that you're trying to destroy a companies reputation and haven't backed it up with any reasoning. I clearly asked why people couldn't leave this business to their solicitors if they had such a strong case against said company.
		
Click to expand...

They've destroyed their own reputation without any help. You should go back and read their replies to posters early in this thread.


----------



## Queenbee (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Difference is with my reason for posting and yours is that you're trying to destroy a companies reputation and haven't backed it up with any reasoning. I clearly asked why people couldn't leave this business to their solicitors if they had such a strong case against said company.
		
Click to expand...

The company has destroyed its own reputation by its own actions.  There's this thing, you may have heard of... It's called freedom of speech.  People are entitled to share their views and experiences, good and bad, and such a company is not an exception to the rule.  People are talking with paypal for refunds, trading standards and solicitors... That doesn't mean they shouldn't express their dissatisfaction about the company whilst the professionals are working on their behalf.


----------



## noodle_ (25 December 2013)

why is she posting on here..............shouldnt she be sorting out orders she hasnt fulfilled instead?!

especially with such a crap reputation such as theirs....i wouldnt be buying from them - ever....!


----------



## happyhunter12 (25 December 2013)

I won't be telling them to do anything, I have one of their new rugs and I'm thrilled with it. They never have been unpleasant to me or any one I know who have bought off them. Have you bought Allie?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Although I haven't personally bought from this company
		
Click to expand...




SilverLining said:



			Oh yes, another person who has never ordered. This thread is filled with people like you, nothing better to do? Or another one who can't find a tv programme that's interesting enough?
		
Click to expand...

Okay...so you have never ordered from them but criticise those who also haven't. How does that work ? 



Loving these new trolls who apparently just joined and only post on this thread but apparently read the forum regularly. 

SMF must be busy with all these new accounts.


----------



## *hic* (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			I won't be telling them to do anything, I have one of their new rugs and I'm thrilled with it. They never have been unpleasant to me or any one I know who have bought off them. Have you bought Allie?
		
Click to expand...

What a shame - you're close to them and you can't be bothered to help them. I do wish you would just take a little time to keep an eye on their FB pages and watch what is happening and see that they desperately need some help.


----------



## Queenbee (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Oh yes, another person who has never ordered. This thread is filled with people like you, nothing better to do? Or another one who can't find a tv programme that's interesting enough?
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching downton abbey, perfectly capable of multitasking, I'm also capable of making an informed choice from the evidence in front of me.  Furthermore, didn't you say you had never purchased from them, so why are you any more valid a poster on this thread?  The correct English is 'this thread is full of people like you' by the way, just saying .


----------



## Shysmum (25 December 2013)

well I have just passed on the nudge that someone on this thread seems to have multiple accounts. Great business tactic that.


----------



## LittleRedHen (25 December 2013)

Shwmae have over 22k likes on their page, 1000's of 'satisfied customers'who post, message and send pictures daily (unless it's hearsay?) the countries top business advisers (sic) and solicitors are on the case.  The company themselves are not concerned about this site/thread as its full of 'internet trolls' to quote their Director in a recent article in H&H.  So I fail to see why there is such concern from persons with no connection to said company. Shwmae are not concerned so I wouldn't concern yourselves either.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			I won't be telling them to do anything, I have one of their new rugs and I'm thrilled with it. They never have been unpleasant to me or any one I know who have bought off them. Have you bought Allie?
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't, I think pyjamas for horses are the most ridiculous things I have ever seen.
I do, however trust my friends who have been stiffed by darling Jess, when they say that the company is rude and unrelieable, and some of the products have been shoddily made or are ill fitting.
I also trust those who are genuinely happy customers.
However, one group is much larger than the other, and if I was in the market for such an overpriced, comedy item, I would look elsewhere due to the bad reviews, just as I would with anything else I buy online, be it an item of clothing for myself, electrical goods, whatever.
This is the beauty of the modern age. Companies with below par products or customer service can no longer hide like they used to.
Facebook and forums are the modern day equivalent of Watchdog, or That's life, and in my opinion, which, by the way, I am entitled to, that is a good thing.


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			I won't be telling them to do anything, I have one of their new rugs and I'm thrilled with it. They never have been unpleasant to me or any one I know who have bought off them. Have you bought Allie?
		
Click to expand...

Hope the stitching is alright on yours. The pictures I've seen show seams that look like the work of a 4 year old working in the dark. Must be so uncomfortable for the poor horse who has to wear it. 

PS. Have you joined just to defend the indefensible or will you be joining the forum to be a proper member ?


----------



## Shysmum (25 December 2013)

GOODY !! another new poster..


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 December 2013)

LittleRedHen said:



			Shwmae have over 22k likes on their page, 1000's of 'satisfied customers'who post, message and send pictures daily (unless it's hearsay?) the countries top business advisers (sic) and solicitors are on the case.  The company themselves are not concerned about this site/thread as its full of 'internet trolls' to quote their Director in a recent article in H&H.  So I fail to see why there is such concern from persons with no connection to said company. Shwmae are not concerned so I wouldn't concern yourselves either.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, hello. another one.


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

Shysmum said:



			well I have just passed on the nudge that someone on this thread seems to have multiple accounts. Great business tactic that.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. I never saw that one coming!


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

noodle_ said:



			why is she posting on here..............shouldnt she be sorting out orders she hasnt fulfilled instead?!

especially with such a crap reputation such as theirs....i wouldnt be buying from them - ever....!
		
Click to expand...

Surely anyone is aloud to post on an open forum? Weird


----------



## miss_c (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Surely anyone is aloud to post on an open forum?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are ALLOWED. Hence the posters on this thread....


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

Shysmum said:



			well I have just passed on the nudge that someone on this thread seems to have multiple accounts. Great business tactic that.
		
Click to expand...

I can't speak for anyone else but I am completely genuine, nothing to do with the business or anyone else on here for that matter. It does make me wonder though why every time there is somebody giving a different view, they either get accused of being someone else or must be showingmadfilly.


----------



## lula (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			This is a jealous thread like many others on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

happyhunter i think you must be right. 
everyone on this thread is just jealous because they cant afford a gorgeous onesie and is just making up lies because they're bitter about it.

must be. seems totally logical.


----------



## lula (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I can't speak for anyone else but I am completely genuine, nothing to do with the business or anyone else on here for that matter. It does make me wonder though why every time there is somebody giving a different view, they either get accused of being someone else or must be showingmadfilly.
		
Click to expand...

i think its the fact all their staunchest supporters have names like pink pony, blue alpacka and silver lining. Owing how ive just seen showingmadfilly pull the most whopping porkies on another thread this evening denying something point blank until i proved she was lying and put up a link to the evidence, forgive me if i wouldnt take your word you're not just another alias.


----------



## noodle_ (25 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Surely anyone is aloud to post on an open forum? Weird
		
Click to expand...

of course they are .....including dodgy dealers and robbing bad horse clothes makers.... not that im naming anyone...!

as we are entitled an opinion about them...........!



speak nothing but the truth. theres no slander against SMF/shwmae just total truth





i did also notice a possible name change too on shwmae to SP or something...........funny that..................


----------



## LittleRedHen (25 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Oooh, hello. another one.
		
Click to expand...

I am not, read my other posts! Lol!


----------



## wallykissmas (25 December 2013)

I fail to understand why this thread has been left for so long when "dealer discussions" are not allowed even though they worn of loss of money and worse. 

And before anyone says I've not bought from, worked for or know the makers, nor do I wish for a onesie.


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

lula said:



			i think its the fact all their staunchest supporters have names like pink pony, blue alpacka and silver lining. Owing on how ive just seen showingmadfilly pull the most whopping porkies on another thread this evening until i proved she was lying forgive me if i wouldnt take your word you're not just another alias of hers/
		
Click to expand...

You're entitled to believe whatever you wish, I won't lose any sleep over the matter. I do not have multiple accounts and don't know any of you on his forum from Adam.


----------



## happyhunter12 (25 December 2013)

So, who is to blame for having a go about a 12 year old little girl? Having a son not far of this age, I would be mortified if someone did it to him. Have you all sunk so low that you now need to pick on a child?


----------



## Corner Mad House (25 December 2013)

Dear SilverLining and HappyHunter.   As a VERY dissatisfied customer who is taking Shwmae to court I can confirm to you that in my opinion they deserve all of the comments complaining about them on this thread.  

I do not see why I should not comment on this thread as well as going through official channels to get a refund on a product that does not fit my horse.

I do not see why I should not tell everyone how rude SMF has been to me, the lies she has told me and the false allegations (note allegations not allergations) she has made against me.  The threats she has made to me.  And this a company director ... tsch.   

If you are real happy customers then I am pleased for you, but to be honest you just don't seem to be terribly genuine to me as you have the same aggressive streak as SMF, RareSteakBambi and FreezingAlpakas (oops have I got that wrong).   

And a Merry Christmas to y'all


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 December 2013)

Oooh trolls!!! Where is my troll spray............ 

Honestly Jess you really need to sort your spelling out sweetheart, it gives you away every time 

Love how people who have nothing to do with the company are allowed to give opinions defending it but us who have seen the evidence of botched stitching, rude messages and general shoddy customer service aren't allowed opinions as we haven't bought from them ........ Really??

As for jealous yeah pull the other one the jingle bells are on it love


----------



## ester (25 December 2013)

LittleRedHen said:



			I am not, read my other posts! Lol!
		
Click to expand...

quite I think they missed the tongue in cheek part of your post


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 December 2013)

Who is the 12 yr old girl ?


----------



## ester (25 December 2013)

wallykissmas said:



			I fail to understand why this thread has been left for so long when "dealer discussions" are not allowed even though they worn of loss of money and worse. 

And before anyone says I've not bought from, worked for or know the makers, nor do I wish for a onesie.
		
Click to expand...

They cynic in me thinks that 1) HHO have been able to substantiate the claims made (ie they are true which are harder re. dealers and horses) and 2) they have taken up the story - they do find the forum a useful info source at times


----------



## ester (25 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Who is the 12 yr old girl ?
		
Click to expand...

the one who designed the new logo- that was all on facebook so not sure it is related to here.


----------



## LittleRedHen (25 December 2013)

12 year olds should not have Facebook accounts!


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 December 2013)

Oh thanks Ester. I'm confused now, what was said about her on this thread ?


----------



## SilverLining (25 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Dear SilverLining and HappyHunter.   As a VERY dissatisfied customer who is taking Shwmae to court I can confirm to you that in my opinion they deserve of all of the comments complaining about them on this thread.  

I do not see why I should not comment on this thread as well as going through official channels to get a refund on a product that does not fit my horse.

I do not see why I should not tell everyone how rude SMF has been to me, the lies she has told me and the false allegations (note allegations not allergations) she has made against me.  The threats she has made to me.  And this a company director ... tsch.   

If you are real happy customers then I am pleased for you, but to be honest you just don't seem to be terribly genuine to me as you have the same aggressive streak as SMF, RareSteakBambi and FreezingAlpakas (oops have I got that wrong).   

And a Merry Christmas to y'all
		
Click to expand...


Sorry you have had a bad experience with this company.. Best of luck in court, I'm sure you will get a good result if this company really is so bad. I will say it again, I have never ordered only have friends that have done so, with no problems may I add. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			So, who is to blame for having a go about a 12 year old little girl? Having a son not far of this age, I would be mortified if someone did it to him. Have you all sunk so low that you now need to pick on a child?
		
Click to expand...

It's unlikely to be anyone from here. Most of them have been barred from the page for having the audacity to ask questions or offer reviews.


----------



## ester (25 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Oh thanks Ester. I'm confused now, what was said about her on this thread ?
		
Click to expand...

nothing, I think madblacklab quoted what was said on the facebook page before it was deleted, no particular comments on here I don't think.


----------



## ester (25 December 2013)

The relevant quotes: 


MadBlackLab said:



			merry Christmas everyone. Couple comments that appeared on facebook over night that I fully agree with.


(name removed) I don't think bespoke means what you think it means. This also looks very cheap and amateurish for a company logo. You have a great idea for a product people seem to want. Now you just need to make your business into what it should be. A professional logo would help. (As would replying in a more professional way.)

6 hours ago · 3
..

(named removed) And actually send the product you promise as opposed to lying about why it hasn't been sent after months. Or refund the customer and stop threatening violence. Logo is amateurish. 

6 hours ago · 2
..

right I'm off to work. enjoy your day everyone
		
Click to expand...




*hic* said:



			If you check, the person who did the logo is 12, it's a competition entry, not the winning design. Not really fair to have a pop at her, she's just trying to win what is a desirable product - if only the quality and delivery would stand up to scrutiny.
		
Click to expand...




Corner Mad House said:



			Somone has replied to the little girl who did that design on the Shwmae FB
(name removed) "it's not you they're having a go at, it's the company. You've done a lovely job, especially given your age. As someone says, you need to check the definition of bespoke as a pre-defined set of options for a customer to choose from is NOT bespoke. The real issue people are having is that there are so many people who have been dissatisfied with quality or have never received the products, not received a refund and been told not to post about it on social media if they ever want to receive their goods or a refund and these people have had their posts removed as soon as Shwmae see them. It's quite easy to check this out - over the holidays if you keep an eye on these pages you'll see posts from people wondering where there goods are and then all of a sudden the posts are disappeared and the posters are banned from commenting on here again. If you have one of their products and it's working for you, great, it's just that many people have received nothing or have had products that, say, the leg drops off on first use."   

Hmm, sounds like someone from here, bless them.  Hope it makes the little girl feel a bit better
		
Click to expand...


----------



## happyhunter12 (25 December 2013)

Look back through and see where there are repulsive comments aimed at a 12 year old little girl. I did not claim the girl to be my own. Christmas Kia, are you going to start on me now?


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 December 2013)

So this happyhunter12 person is not being factual then and is trying to cause trouble .


----------



## ester (25 December 2013)

I've helpfully quote for you HH12- can't see anything repulsive said- all quotes off facebook and as said before no one would imagine it was a 12 yo girl as they are not permitted on facebook.

dogatemysalad... well umm... 

If they can find another quote then ... rather than expecting people to reread 1252 posts


----------



## DragonSlayer (25 December 2013)

Great Christmas night some of you are having....

Hope those who had received/not received sub-standard products get some recompense. I do hope trading standards get this sorted out for you! I know I'd be here too, yelling and screaming if it were me!

If the company owners are indeed actually posting on here, I think you need to rethink your business strategies. We had two (much larger) directors of companies on here before, their manner and rudeness to their customers was outrageous, which led me to NEVER deal with them again, shame....I had cash to spend with them...

Reviews can be detrimental to your business, that's what you need to be thinking about. 

BTW, I have never, and never will...buy a 'onesie' for my horses......so don't come back with the 'have you bought from them?' line....it'll go over my head, but to rob people blind, is just not cricket, and I feel the clock is ticking. Do you really want to be in court for fraud? There are accusations of you saying the it's all the couriers fault, if I was that courier, I'd be dragging you to court for bringing my company into it...it's all heading towards a sticky end, you HAVE to face up to what's gone wrong and deal with it.


----------



## Corner Mad House (25 December 2013)

LittleRedHen said:



			12 year olds should not have Facebook accounts!
		
Click to expand...

When I looked at the Shwmae FB this morning and all the comments were up, the replies from the 12 year girl were obviously written by an adult, maybe her Mum or older sister.


----------



## ester (25 December 2013)

DragonSlayBells said:









Great Christmas night some of you are having....
		
Click to expand...


I know  The good telly has finished, I've finished wrapping presents... am poss going to try and stay up for the start of a sale (horsey stuff) and proper Christmas is postponed until I can see people on the 27th!


----------



## alliersv1 (25 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			When I looked at the Shwmae FB this morning and all the comments were up, the replies from the 12 year girl were obviously written by an adult, maybe her Mum or older sister.
		
Click to expand...

I did think the replies from the child were very "grown up", dare I say it, more so than the page owners.
I remember thinking how mature she had been, and how well she had taken it...


----------



## DragonSlayer (25 December 2013)

ester said:



			I know  The good telly has finished, I've finished wrapping presents... am poss going to try and stay up for the start of a sale (horsey stuff) and proper Christmas is postponed until I can see people on the 27th!
		
Click to expand...

The Royale Family Christmas Special is on UK Gold!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Look back through and see where there are repulsive comments aimed at a 12 year old little girl. I did not claim the girl to be my own. Christmas Kia, are you going to start on me now?
		
Click to expand...

Did you take it as aimed at you? Guilty conscience me thinks.......


----------



## Corner Mad House (25 December 2013)

DragonSlayBells said:









it's all heading towards a sticky end, you HAVE to face up to what's gone wrong and deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

Deal with it ... think that would mean getting rid of the company director who is determined to ruin the company for the other younger girl.  But still never mind she boasts on another thread that she has 3 incomes and a 4th in the pipeline.  Yawn, people who brag are just so boring and so up their own .....


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 December 2013)

DragonSlayBells said:









Great Christmas night some of you are having....

Hope those who had received/not received sub-standard products get some recompense. I do hope trading standards get this sorted out for you! I know I'd be here too, yelling and screaming if it were me!

If the company owners are indeed actually posting on here, I think you need to rethink your business strategies. We had two (much larger) directors of companies on here before, their manner and rudeness to their customers was outrageous, which led me to NEVER deal with them again, shame....I had cash to spend with them...

Reviews can be detrimental to your business, that's what you need to be thinking about. 

BTW, I have never, and never will...buy a 'onesie' for my horses......so don't come back with the 'have you bought from them?' line....it'll go over my head, but to rob people blind, is just not cricket, and I feel the clock is ticking. Do you really want to be in court for fraud? There are accusations of you saying the it's all the couriers fault, if I was that courier, I'd be dragging you to court for bringing my company into it...it's all heading towards a sticky end, you HAVE to face up to what's gone wrong and deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put


----------



## Penny Less (25 December 2013)

Please don't let this thread degenerate into a slanging match with "new"posters.  Everyone with a case against the company should  take it further through the proper channels. and I believe a lot of you intend to do this. I have no connection with the company nor have I ordered anything or would put my horse through the indignity of a onesie.
In the end I believe the people with a case will get justice.


----------



## Corner Mad House (25 December 2013)

alma said:



			Please don't let this thread degenerate into a slanging match with "new"posters.  Everyone with a case against the company should  take it further through the proper channels. and I believe a lot of you intend to do this. I have no connection with the company nor have I ordered anything or would put my horse through the indignity of a onesie.
In the end I believe the people with a case will get justice.
		
Click to expand...

Not a slanging match at all .. just correcting the deluded and sometimes rude new posters


----------



## happyhunter12 (25 December 2013)

Alma this has been a slagging match right from the start. One full of lies and make believe stories. I am the company owner apparently because I've bought things and I'm happy so I must be the owner.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Alma this has been a slagging match right from the start. One full of lies and make believe stories. I am the company owner apparently because I've bought things and I'm happy so I must be the owner.
		
Click to expand...

Lol honestly you're cracking entertainment  keep it up as just making a fool of yourself, lies and make believe, classic troll


----------



## Venevidivici (25 December 2013)

Silverlining,you sort of miss the point that had Schwmae not behaved so appallingly to some of its customers,they would not *need* to pursue Schwmae thru the courts/trading standards etc. 

The fact that innocent,law abiding people who faithfully hand over their hard earned money to a company,for a product (and often within a promised timescale) and then fail to receive the product,their money back or any contrite,or useful, (or honest!) response from said company (who are then acting illegally) when chasing performance from Schwmae of their contract,then have to spend more of their own money,time,hassle and effort in pursuing that company, UTTERLY STINKS!! Why should they have to??!? Why don't Schwmae behave in an ethical and honest way?!? 
This is a fly by night company by normal business standards - it'll eventually be bust due to its own incompetence-just a matter of time.

People casually say,'Oh,they should just pursue it thru the proper channels' without any regard for the work involved therein,which quite frankly is adding insult to injury for any aggrieved customers. 

Your lack of empathy in this regard speaks volumes as to your connections/identity imo. Schwmae are banking on the fact that most aggrieved customers won't bother/can't afford to pursue the money they've lost to Schwmae but I hope the vast majority will.

Anyone who wants to moan on here about it can. It's factual. For all Schwmae's 'The trolls libelling us will be sorted out,we can't comment etc' posturing,let's see how many scalps they can claim on their website in that regard,how many successful defamation claims they win & prove they've won...guessing it might be...nil?


----------



## cptrayes (25 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Alma this has been a slagging match right from the start. One full of lies and make believe stories. I am the company owner apparently because I've bought things and I'm happy so I must be the owner.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you are a happy purchaser, if you are, why should the rest be lies? Do you disbelieve all the unhappy people on here, in spite of the evidence of threats published online, false tracking numbers and defamation of a carrier company, appalling workmanship, and accusations too many to be made up of goods not arriving,  all supported by the removal of even the most pleasant posts on Facebook asking when to expect their goods??


----------



## Venevidivici (26 December 2013)

^^^exactly Cpt. Stretches the boundaries of credibility,even in the eyes of the most satisfied customer,surely?!? 

I note SMF never commented on the direct link to proof of one of her lies,other than to call the proof-provider a bully. Man up SMF. Answers...wronged people want straight,honest,factual answers,not more bull. You can run (only for so long,looking at the swell of adverse opinion on here and FB alone) but you certainly can't hide....


----------



## chorro (26 December 2013)

Gosh happyhunter I'm glad you are a satisfied customer but judging by the amount of complaints you are actually one of the minority.


----------



## Nancykitt (26 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Alma this has been a slagging match right from the start. One full of lies and make believe stories. I am the company owner apparently because I've bought things and I'm happy so I must be the owner.
		
Click to expand...

What a strange attitude...if you look at the numerous Derby House threads on here it tends to be a case of lots of people having a negative experience and a few having a good experience. The ones who have had a good experience don't call the others liars, Infact most of this minority tend to refer to themselves as 'lucky'. I don't see why any of them - satisfied or not- would be lying.

The implication that people who haven't ordered from Shwmae shouldn't be allowed to post on this thread is equally daft. So I have to risk losing my hard earned money just to give me the right to share my experience with others? And then-if I have a negative experience- I get called a liar anyway? I don't think so. 
Plus, I haven't got the time to be chasing, going through court etc if it does go wrong. Won't be ordering from Shwmae, end of.
Ps- what's a 'slagging match'?


----------



## Penny Less (26 December 2013)

Venevidivici.  I am not" casually" suggesting people should go to court/trading standards. Many on here have stated their intention to do so.  If the company will not man up and sort out  the problem, there is not much alternative if people want their money back etc. I believe it is fairly  simple and cheap to go through small claims and would not cost anything for trading standards?  I do believe that there is a case to answer but if people just let things go it will happen again surely


----------



## Corner Mad House (26 December 2013)

alma said:



			I believe it is fairly  simple and cheap to go through small claims and would not cost anything for trading standards?  I do believe that there is a case to answer but if people just let things go it will happen again surely
		
Click to expand...

This is the reason that there has been so many threads complaining about Shwmae, they do not mend their ways.  They bank on the fact that a lot of their unhappy customers will loose the will to fight for their rights.  Going to small claims court .... hassle, time and effort.  

This is why this thread is so important as it provides support, vital information on how to proceed with taking further action against Shwmae ie with trading standards via Citizens Advice, and then onto small claims court.  People need to know how to take the right steps to get a satisfactory result.


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Alma this has been a slagging match right from the start. One full of lies and make believe stories. I am the company owner apparently because I've bought things and I'm happy so I must be the owner.
		
Click to expand...

Funny how there is more unhappy customers on this thread then happy. Yes we all made it up we plotted outside H&H to do.
FFS wake up. not all of us know each other outside HHO and we spread across the country so make plotting little difficult


----------



## Corner Mad House (26 December 2013)

And just as a reminder ....



cross said:



			I have been in correspondence with Claire Williams who is the Executive Director of the British Equestrian Trade Association (BETA), whilst as reported in H&H Shwmae Horse Products is NOT a member of BETA.  Claire is obviously up-to-speed on the retail and consumer aspects of the equine industry. 

A number of posts on this tread, have said that Shwmae have tried to use the "bespoke" excuse to wriggle out of refunding customers, below may be of interest. I posed the question to BETA, as to what their and a senior Trading Standards Officer, who they approached for advice on this issue.


"
I know you have the issue with the bespoke but again in the opinion of my trading standards officer and reflecting my own comments if a consumer is merely choosing an option from an existing selection of standard sizes, it does not matter whether the item is being made in response to an order; it is not 'made to the customer's specification' and is therefore not exempt from the cancellation requirements.  

Obviously there is no guidance covering these specific items, but the guidance issued by the OFT states as follows, with regard to when consumers do not have the right to cancel:
	the supply of goods made to the customers own specification, such as custom-made blinds or curtains. But this exception does not apply to upgrade options, such as choosing alloy wheels when buying a car, or opting for add-on memory or choosing a combination of standard off-the shelf components when ordering a PC
If you think of the computer example - that is put together when the consumer places the order, but is not made to the customer's specification.

When the Regulations first came in, a similar matter was raised with DTI (as they were then) with regard to a trader who was making cast iron door furniture  to order from a list of available styles.  They confirmed that, as the items were being purchased from an existing list, they were not bespoke, and the consumer did have the right to cancel.  

With regard to items such as the onsie, if the consumer merely selects from a drop down menu, it is unlikely to be exempt from the cancellation rights. If they sent the exact measurements of the horse for the item to be 'made to measure' then the customer is likely to lose their right to cancel.

Has anyone raised a formal complaint with Paypal on behalf of a group  they are usually (like ebay) pretty keen on avoiding a bad name so raising a formal group complaint about a long standing issue may get you further. 

FYI if a trader persistently breaches the Consumer Protection (Distance Selling) Regulations 2000, or any other consumer protection legislation, then Trading Standards can get them to sign an Undertaking under the Enterprise Act, which is effectively a promise to trade fairly in the future. If the trader breaches the undertaking, they can be taken before the courts.  A breach of a court order is contempt of court, which is punishable by imprisonment.

Generally it would be down to the local trading standards service to advise a trader, and to take Enterprise Act action if appropriate, but that is down to the individual Authority.

Consumers are advised to contact the Citizens Advice Consumer Helpline (on 0845 4 040 05 06) in the first instance for advice on how to pursue any complaint they may have against an individual traders.

If a consumer wants to pursue their complaint through the courts they can find out how do so at  Money Claims Online https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money/overview "

	Under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act,  a law made in the 1970s, your credit card company must take responsibility if things go wrong with a purchase ( ie. You dont receive what your bought) providing the individual purchase cost over £100. This amounts to legal protection which was put in place so that you're never in the position of paying debt for something you didn't receive or wasn't as it should've been. 
	Please note that this doesnt apply to transactions made on debit cards nor are you covered paying via third parties such as  PayPal, WorldPay or Google Checkout. Though these can have their own refund systems, they aren't as strong as the legal protection of Section 75.  To make a claim you need to contact your credit card company rather than Visa or Mastercard. Ie, if you have a Barclays card, go to Barclays. Template letters for making a claim under Section 75  are available online  BETA has one available.  
	If you cant invoke Section 75 there's valuable hidden protection on Visa, Mastercard and Amex credit cards (under £100) and most debit and charge cards. It's called 'chargeback' and means if you don't receive the goods you bought, you may be able to get your money back. Any claims for a chargeback however must be lodged within 120 days of the purchase and the advantage is that there is no minimum to the amount that can be claimed.  
	It's important to know that chargeback is part of Visa, Mastercard and Amex's internal rules and NOT enshrined in law.
	For extra security buy off companies that are a member of a reputable trade body such as BETA, as they can sometimes help in negotiating a solution to a dispute or point you in the right direction. 
	Be aware of your rights under the distance selling regulations. A company has 30 days to complete the order from the day after the consumer sent the order to you. If this is not possible the retailer must advise you before the deadline. If the goods dont arrive in time you are entitled to a full refund, including the postage and packaging, unless you agree to a new deadline to give them more time. Under the legislation a retailer has 30 days in which to refund you your money from the date of cancellation. A cancellation must be in a written form (emails are acceptable) and not just verbally.

In the case where products are faulty or not fit for purpose then this falls under the Consumer protection act. If goods are either of these (faulty or nffp) then the buyer is entitled to a refund.  
I always refer to Trading Standards to when in doubt so suggest you talk to your local office and ask them for guidance."
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I'm at a bit of a loose end this evening, what with Christmas here being cancelled due to the death of my father this morning.
It's Dr Who or troll feeding. I'm not that into Dr Who.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Very sorry to hear this, but it still does not change my opinion on this ridiculous thread.
		
Click to expand...

Its not ridiculous as even horse and hound have printed about how customers are not happy with this company. If it was ridiculous they wouldn't off done that now would they?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (26 December 2013)

Personally I don't understand why admin have not banned her, people are getting annoyed that she is posting elsewhere as if nothing has happened, but I think she is just trying to be conniving and make this look like a witch hunt as others have suggested. 

I do think we all need to report her to admin.


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Personally I don't understand why admin have not banned her, people are getting annoyed that she is posting elsewhere as if nothing has happened, but I think she is just trying to be conniving and make this look like a witch hunt as others have suggested. 

I do think we all need to report her to admin.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but what can we put to report her for


----------



## khalswitz (26 December 2013)

Nancykitt said:



			What a strange attitude...if you look at the numerous Derby House threads on here it tends to be a case of lots of people having a negative experience and a few having a good experience. The ones who have had a good experience don't call the others liars, Infact most of this minority tend to refer to themselves as 'lucky'. I don't see why any of them - satisfied or not- would be lying.

The implication that people who haven't ordered from Shwmae shouldn't be allowed to post on this thread is equally daft. So I have to risk losing my hard earned money just to give me the right to share my experience with others? And then-if I have a negative experience- I get called a liar anyway? I don't think so. 
Plus, I haven't got the time to be chasing, going through court etc if it does go wrong. Won't be ordering from Shwmae, end of.
Ps- what's a 'slagging match'?
		
Click to expand...

This.

And a slagging match is basically throwing insults.


----------



## alliersv1 (26 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			This.

And a slagging match is basically throwing insults.
		
Click to expand...

That would be a slanging match.
I suspect a slagging match is far more unsavoury.


----------



## Marydoll (26 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			That would be a slanging match.
I suspect a slagging match is far more unsavoury. 

Click to expand...

In Scotland it would be referred to as a slagging match, slagging each other off


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (26 December 2013)

mary christmas said:



			In Scotland it would be referred to as a slagging match, slagging each other off
		
Click to expand...

True although most of the slagging matches we have are friendly word contests lol insults not generally taken as gospel or nastily


----------



## *hic* (26 December 2013)

It appears that there are finally some good advisors involved. Whilst it seems they have not advised that held orders be sent out nor refunds given their advice to get others to wind this thread up so that it will be deleted whilst carrying out a charm offensive on the rest of the forum is proving effective.

It would probably be sensible not to react other than politely to those trying to stir this thread up and to make sure it stands with its original SMF postings on it. I'm not sure what the advisors would have suggested with regard to removing the previous illiterate and fraudulent comments or even if they know they exist so let's try and make sure they all get left in place including those on other threads where she is claiming to be a customer in order to allay people's worries over the delivery performance and quality issues.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (26 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			It appears that there are finally some good advisors involved. Whilst it seems they have not advised that held orders be sent out nor refunds given their advice to get others to wind this thread up so that it will be deleted whilst carrying out a charm offensive on the rest of the forum is proving effective.

It would probably be sensible not to react other than politely to those trying to stir this thread up and to make sure it stands with its original SMF postings on it. I'm not sure what the advisors would have suggested with regard to removing the previous illiterate and fraudulent comments or even if they know they exist so let's try and make sure they all get left in place including those on other threads where she is claiming to be a customer in order to allay people's worries over the delivery performance and quality issues.
		
Click to expand...

Like button required


----------



## alliersv1 (26 December 2013)

mary christmas said:



			In Scotland it would be referred to as a slagging match, slagging each other off
		
Click to expand...

Ah right!
I was gonna say, down here, the idea of a "slag off" a la "dance off" for instance, conjours up a vision I'd rather not see!!


----------



## Marydoll (26 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Ah right!
I was gonna say, down here, the idea of a "slag off" a la "dance off" for instance, conjours up a vision I'd rather not see!!
		
Click to expand...

Understandibly id say


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

Apparently SMF can't tell us the truth as H&H wont let her because of Data Protection. Now that's a new one


----------



## Gloi (26 December 2013)

It really is easy to make a claim through the small claims court. I did it when I had a problem with an insurance company and it was very straightforward. You don't have to do anything beyond filling a form in and paying the fee. If you read the info on here it gives details and tells you where to download a form.
http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/engla..._action_e/small_claims.htm#h_starting_a_claim
For getting money back up to £300 it only costs £25 and if you win you get that money back on top of the amount you claim.


----------



## khalswitz (26 December 2013)

mary christmas said:



			In Scotland it would be referred to as a slagging match, slagging each other off
		
Click to expand...

This. Sorry didn't realise slagging off was a Scottish term - means giving grief, insulting, bitching about.


----------



## alliersv1 (26 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			This. Sorry didn't realise slagging off was a Scottish term - means giving grief, insulting, bitching about.
		
Click to expand...

I know about slagging off, but a row's always been a slanging match where I come from.
That's what I like about these places though. Regional differences are always interesting, such as a jag instead of a jab. I'd never heard that before I started using forums


----------



## Venevidivici (26 December 2013)

Alma:sorry if it read like a criticism of your post-it wasn't meant to be,it was more a 'cry for justice' type frustrated rant,that nobody should be put to any more trouble or stress than Schwmae have already caused them,that's all. 
It's a shame but they'll have to be,in order for justice to be done.


----------



## khalswitz (26 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I know about slagging off, but a row's always been a slanging match where I come from.
That's what I like about these places though. Regional differences are always interesting, such as a jag instead of a jab. I'd never heard that before I started using forums 

Click to expand...

I know - the one that got me when I moved to east England for a few years was 'skew-wiff'. Had never heard it before - we say 'squint'. None of my English friends believed this was a word.


----------



## alliersv1 (26 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			I know - the one that got me when I moved to east England for a few years was 'skew-wiff'. Had never heard it before - we say 'squint'. None of my English friends believed this was a word.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, skew-wiff is one I use, but I'm from Cumbria, via S.Yorks, Notts, and now in the East. I've always used that term.
I am aware of "squint" but never use it.
"On the wonk" is quite popular round here for the same thing 

Ooops, second derail in two days for me... off to stand in the corner!


----------



## Corner Mad House (26 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Apparently SMF can't tell us the truth as H&H wont let her because of Data Protection. Now that's a new one
		
Click to expand...

Really ... well I never, so where has this revelation come from?   Am I missing something obvious here?

I find that hard to follow as The Data Protection Act controls how your personal information is used by organisations, businesses or the government. (https://www.gov.uk/data-protection)

Everyone who is responsible for using data has to follow strict rules called data protection principles. They must make sure the information is:
##used fairly and lawfully
##used for limited, specifically stated purposes
##used in a way that is adequate, relevant and not excessive
##accurate
##kept for no longer than is absolutely necessary
##handled according to peoples data protection rights
##kept safe and secure
##not transferred outside the UK without adequate protection

Can someone enlighten me as to why the Data Protection is causing such a problem?  To me it means that peoples names can not be broadcast on here so why should that stop SMF telling the truth?


----------



## Marydoll (26 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			I know - the one that got me when I moved to east England for a few years was 'skew-wiff'. Had never heard it before - we say 'squint'. None of my English friends believed this was a word.
		
Click to expand...

I love "skew wiff"


----------



## measles (26 December 2013)

Skew whiff is good but remember we also have the "Squinty Bridge!


----------



## Marydoll (26 December 2013)

measles said:



			Skew whiff is good but remember we also have the "Squinty Bridge!
		
Click to expand...

I like squint as a squint thing as well


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

Corner Mad House said:



			Really ... well I never, so where has this revelation come from?   Am I missing something obvious here?




			this thread post 23
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?646391-Re-showingmadfilly/page3

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

Great to see you all sticking to your ways and keeping thread off topic like always, congrats


----------



## Dusty85 (26 December 2013)

Isn't it interesting to see that this is the only thread you've ever commented on&#8230; I wonder why?


----------



## Auslander (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Great to see you all sticking to your ways and keeping thread off topic like always, congrats
		
Click to expand...

But you've been a member less than a month, and only involved yourself with one thread. How can you possibly formulate an opinion on peoples posing habit in that time?


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Isn't it interesting to see that this is the only thread you've ever commented on&#8230; I wonder why?
		
Click to expand...

Naughty me, am I not aloud??


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

Auslander said:



			But you've been a member less than a month, and only involved yourself with one thread. How can you possibly formulate an opinion on peoples posing habit in that time?
		
Click to expand...

I think anyone with half a brain is capable of making an opinion of people on this thread, with half of you talking complete rubbish 90% of the time, it is crystal clear to see peoples posting habits.


----------



## Auslander (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I think anyone with half a brain is capable of making an opinion on people on this thread, with half of you talking complete rubbish 90% of the time, it is crystal clear to see peoples posting habits.
		
Click to expand...

How very rude.


----------



## Dusty85 (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I think anyone with half a brain is capable of making an opinion of people on this thread, with half of you talking complete rubbish 90% of the time, it is crystal clear to see peoples posting habits.
		
Click to expand...

Well you have just added to the amount of people talking rubbish. This post doesn't make any sense. 



SilverLining said:



			Naughty me, am I not aloud??
		
Click to expand...

FFS&#8230;it is ALLOWED!!!!


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Well you have just added to the amount of people talking rubbish. This post doesn't make any sense. 



FFS&#8230;it is ALLOWED!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My apologies, are you going to accuse me of having dyslexia too?


----------



## Dusty85 (26 December 2013)

No, just stupidity. It's easily cured though. 

For anyone who still has unresolved issues with Shwmae- please see the threat 're:showingmadfilly' in CH- if you go through Alec swan he will try to resolve issues with SMF/yourselves direct.


----------



## Penny Less (26 December 2013)

I have looked at this thread and suddenly smf seems to be able to write in english


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			No, just stupidity. It's easily cured though. 

For anyone who still has unresolved issues with Shwmae- please see the threat 're:showingmadfilly' in CH- if you go through Alec swan he will try to resolve issues with SMF/yourselves direct.
		
Click to expand...

You clearly don't have any true issues if you haven't gone to him then? Must be a very boring life you lead


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

alma said:



			I have looked at this thread and suddenly smf seems to be able to write in english
		
Click to expand...

Accusing me of being smf?


----------



## Dusty85 (26 December 2013)

I have never (thank god..) ordered from Shwmae. Or put my horse in a Onesie.


----------



## dogatemysalad (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			My apologies, are you going to accuse me of having dyslexia too?
		
Click to expand...

I have a daughter with dyslexia. Please don't insult her. She is able to use correct grammar and use a spell checker. 
Since when did stupidity equal dyslexia ?


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			I have a daughter with dyslexia. Please don't insult her. She is able to use correct grammar and use a spell checker. 
Since when did stupidity equal dyslexia ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not insulting anybody, but I have seen several people on this thread that have admitted to having dyslexia and the response to it has been awful! Just like this forum, so please do not accuse me of doing or saying something I have not said.


----------



## Auslander (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I'm not insulting anybody, but I have seen several people on this thread that have admitted to having dyslexia and the response to it has been awful! Just like this forum, so please do not accuse me of doing or saying something I have not said.
		
Click to expand...

Some people are very quick to claim dyslexia, when in fact, their spelling and grammar is just poor due to lack of effort. That tends to be why people get riled up about folks playing the dyslexia card. I've got two genuinely dyslexic friends, and they make a massive effort to get it right using the tools that are freely and widely available to help them.


----------



## Hippona (26 December 2013)

alma said:



			I have looked at this thread and suddenly smf seems to be able to write in english
		
Click to expand...

Indeed she does on the thread in Club House also....


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

Hippona said:



			Indeed she does on the thread in Club House also....
		
Click to expand...

So is it a problem with the company or is this a personal thing? It seems to me after reading these threads that the problem is with SMF. Very weird, if you have never ordered what is the obsession with this person?!


----------



## chorro (26 December 2013)

I would say that most people have a genuine grievance with the company.


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

chorro said:



			I would say that most people have a genuine grievance with the company.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but all these people claim to be taking legal advice... Would a solicitor really  advise going on and doing this? I believe not.


----------



## chorro (26 December 2013)

People need to vent their frustration at the being fobbed off and lied to
And the reason people are cross with SMF is that she refuses to accept that there are problems when obviously there are. She should stop burying her head in the sand and deal with the issues in a sensible manner


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

chorro said:



			People need to vent their frustration at the being fobbed off and lied to
		
Click to expand...

If a solicitor was truly sorting it and they have a genuine case which they believe they will win, I would have thought that would be enough to satisfy them. Or, have they not got a solicitor involved or any other legal bodies? I believe this sounds more to the point


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

chorro said:



			People need to vent their frustration at the being fobbed off and lied to
And the reason people are cross with SMF is that she refuses to accept that there are problems when obviously there are. She should stop burying her head in the sand and deal with the issues in a sensible manner
		
Click to expand...

I have seen several times where she has asked people to come forward,  can they prove they have done so? Absolutely not. I will say it again, 90% of people on this thread admit to have never even ordered.


----------



## chorro (26 December 2013)

As I said before people are very angry at being lied to and fobbed off. And obviously they would like to warn others so they don't find themselves in the same position.


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

I fully understand this, but half of these people aren't even genuine, that is my point.


----------



## chorro (26 December 2013)

Many people have come forward with positive proof which she blatantly refuses to accept.  
There are issues and she needs to deal with them, instead of becoming defensive and aggressive. 
She obviously has a product that people want and if she deals with things in a professional manner I'm sure she can go from strength to strength. 
Unfortunately at this precise moment in time she prefers to blame everyone else for her mistakes


----------



## PolarSkye (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I fully understand this, but half of these people aren't even genuine, that is my point.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know?

P


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

chorro said:



			Many people have come forward with positive proof which she blatantly refuses to accept.  
There are issues and she needs to deal with them, instead of becoming defensive and aggressive. 
She obviously has a product that people want and if she deals with things in a professional manner I'm sure she can go from strength to strength. 
Unfortunately at this precise moment in time she prefers to blame everyone else for her mistakes
		
Click to expand...

I have seen a handful of people, those of which at the start of this thread and have not posted again, have you ever thought their problem has been sorted?


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			How do you know?

P
		
Click to expand...

Because half of them do not provide evidence!


----------



## ester (26 December 2013)

Those that haven't ordered are still permitted to comment on the situation, in particular the dreadful tone of SMF's replies to problems.

Fwiw lack of evidence does not automatically mean something isn't true.


----------



## dogatemysalad (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			If a solicitor was truly sorting it and they have a genuine case which they believe they will win, I would have thought that would be enough to satisfy them. Or, have they not got a solicitor involved or any other legal bodies? I believe this sounds more to the point
		
Click to expand...

Here's a thought; An example to help you understand.

If people who buy on Ebay don't leave feedback for others, new customers wouldn't know whether to risk their money with a particular trader.
There are so many examples where people have highlighted both good and bad experiences with consumer goods and other areas such as, say, the NHS  or any social injustice -or when they have had excellent service. The review leaves a footprint for others. 
Using the courts to correct a grievance is fine, but to alert others too, is better.
It's being socially responsible. 

I don't know what your connection with this Shwmae company is, but it's clear you'd like everyone to shut up and let other people face potential bad service or losing their money. 

That's not on.


----------



## chorro (26 December 2013)

I'm pretty sure had it been sorted the people would come forward and say so. 
As no one has I can only conclude that everything remains the same


----------



## Penny Less (26 December 2013)

I expect some people have actual lives and having said their piece will" put their money where their mouth is "


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Here's a thought; An example to help you understand.

If people who buy on Ebay don't leave feedback for others, new customers wouldn't know whether to risk their money with a particular trader.
There are so many examples where people have highlighted both good and bad experiences with consumer goods and other areas such as, say, the NHS  or any social injustice -or when they have had excellent service. The review leaves a footprint for others. 
Using the courts to correct a grievance is fine, but to alert others too, is better.
It's being socially responsible. 

I don't know what your connection with this Shwmae company is, but it's clear you'd like everyone to shut up and let other people face potential bad service or losing their money. 

That's not on.
		
Click to expand...

I do not have any connection with shwmae nor anyone on this forum, I totally agree with the above. However, when ordering on eBay there is clear proof you have ordered... The people on this thread have nothing to go on apart from a very small minority. I don't believe it fair when people make up stories, pretend to have ordered or jump on the band wagon in order to fuel the fire.


----------



## dogatemysalad (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I do not have any connection with shwmae nor anyone on this forum, I totally agree with the above. However, when ordering on eBay there is clear proof you have ordered... The people on this thread have nothing to go on apart from a very small minority. I don't believe it fair when people make up stories, pretend to have ordered or jump on the band wagon in order to fuel the fire.
		
Click to expand...

That's quite a strong accusation. Who do you think is pretending to be a customer on this thread ?


----------



## PolarSkye (26 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			That's quite a strong accusation. Who do you think is pretending to be a customer on this thread ?
		
Click to expand...

Or lying about other customers' experiences?

P


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			That's quite a strong accusation. Who do you think is pretending to be a customer on this thread ?
		
Click to expand...

I have not accused anyone in particular, have I?


----------



## Penny Less (26 December 2013)

I think if you have ordered and paid there is proof of ordering


----------



## chorro (26 December 2013)

To be honest I appreciate it if someone has the decency to tell me to beware of a specific company.  I can't afford to
lose money and I'm sure many people are in the same boat.


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

Why don't they provide this evidence then?


----------



## PolarSkye (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I have not accused anyone in particular, have I?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should . . . instead of dancing around the issue . . . 

P


----------



## Penny Less (26 December 2013)

What  to you ?


----------



## dogatemysalad (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Why don't they provide this evidence then?
		
Click to expand...

Who are you accusing ?


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Perhaps you should . . . instead of dancing around the issue . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

I have never claimed to have ordered


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Who are you accusing ?
		
Click to expand...

You decide


----------



## happyhunter12 (26 December 2013)

If Alec is sorting it, then why continue?


----------



## *hic* (26 December 2013)

chorro said:



			I'm pretty sure had it been sorted the people would come forward and say so. 
As no one has I can only conclude that everything remains the same
		
Click to expand...

Actually that is not the case. One poster on this thread has certainly been promised her money back, and from her non-reappearance on this thread I'd guess she has had it. The price of her receiving her money back was to remove all posts from wherever she could referring to any problems with Shwmae. As she is a woman of her word she has done that. It is a shame that she has not come back on here and confirmed that she got her money.


----------



## chorro (26 December 2013)

Promising someone their money back if they remove all their posts thats outrageous.


----------



## chorro (26 December 2013)

If people haven't received their goods they should get their money back regardless


----------



## dogatemysalad (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			You decide
		
Click to expand...

Sorry sweetie. That's not how it works. You made the accusation, not me.


----------



## miss_c (26 December 2013)

chorro said:



			Promising someone their money back if they remove all their posts thats outrageous.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought that was tantamount to blackmail...


----------



## only_me (26 December 2013)

I ordered socks to keep bills white legs clean at shows. I ordered them early june, but no sign of them at the end of july. 
They apparently lost the first set in the post, tried to blame the fact that I live in NI was another reason, however when the second set was sent :rolleyes3: they were unable to provide me with a tracking number. They also told me that the socks where sent via courier, which changed to couriers a few times...
After a lot of messages I eventually got a refund (mid august!!)which is more than a lot of people can say on here. Funnily enough they then "found" my order which was there if I wanted to send the money again... They were also unhappy that i posted on here asking for other's experiences and reviews, which i am entitled to ask for - everyone is entitled to research, after all, look at tripadvisor 

I dont feel the need to constantly post on here as if you, silverlining, read the entire post then you would see this. I might not be able to comment on the quality of their products as i never received them however i definitely have first hand experience of their customer service!!

And i don't really feel the need to continue posting when my issue has been solved but it is clear that the issues with customer service have still not been addressed.


----------



## PolarSkye (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Why don't they provide this evidence then?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they are offering anecdotes . . . which would leave them unable to provide evidence.

I won't be cryptic - I have nothing to hide.  I originally posted on this thread because I witnessed firsthand the shoddy way my YO was treated by this company - and she's a lovely lady who doesn't deserve to be getting the run around.  I also PM'd SMF myself to ask her (politely I might add) if she could respond to my YO because she was being unresponsive and I thought I could help move things along.

I have been open and honest (and even apologetic when I was wrong) about the status of YO's order - purely in the interests of a) helping YO get her goods; and b) informing people about SMF's shoddy (at best) customer service.  Had SMF simply fulfilled YO's order, responded to me and to YO in a polite and professional manner and had YO's case been an isolated incident, I wouldn't have bothered to post here.  As it is, I felt rather disappointed in the way SMF spoke TO my YO and ABOUT me (without knowing me, I might add).  If you look back over my posts, you'll see that the wording is limited to FACT, not conjecture.  

However, it isn't my place to provide evidence - that's for my YO to do (if she sees fit).  If you think my failure to provide "evidence" constitutes lying then I'm deeply saddened and insulted.  And that, my friend, is the crux of the problem with SMF . . . she makes exactly the same assertions - and it's a) insulting; and b) not good customer service.  

I won't comment on this thread - or on Shwmae's practices - any more - which is a pity as it means that SMF's rather canny current PR campaign is working and other customers will be duped . . . but I will sleep well in my bed knowing I haven't lied, haven't obfuscated, haven't deliberately misled either people on here or (potentially) valuable customers of a fledgling business.  Oh, and I haven't dragged an otherwise innocent company (a tracking company) into the mire with me.

P


----------



## Pebble101 (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Did I say this thread should be stopped? No. What I said was if people have a genuine problem and claim to be sorting the issue with solicitors etc, then why not let them sort it.
		
Click to expand...

For anyone going through small claims, do it online rather than by post.  It is so much quicker - I am speaking from personal experience due to current work issues.


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Sorry sweetie. That's not how it works. You made the accusation, not me.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't accuse anyone, sweetie.


----------



## alliersv1 (26 December 2013)

Whatever happened to "the customer is always right" anyway?
Not set in stone, I know, but a good way to get a reputation for excellent customer service. Something that would be shouted about just as loudly on here as the opposite has been on this thread.
There are several threads I can think of from not that long ago which have applauded some companies commitment to customer satisfaction, so it works both ways. Even if goods have been faulty, the fact that they have been replaced/refunded without quibbles have led to said companies keeping their reputations intact.
Surely eating a bit of humble pie and sorting things out is a better option than playing the bully card and accusing people who have genuine complaints of out and out lying?


----------



## NellRosk (26 December 2013)

Meanwhile, in showingmadfilly's world..... 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?646449-Help!-Changing-account-picture/page2


----------



## cptrayes (26 December 2013)

Check the SMF thread folks, she is now claiming a conspiracy against her including the Editor of Horse and Hound.


----------



## Dusty85 (26 December 2013)

*Bangs head against wall*


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			You clearly don't have any true issues if you haven't gone to him then? Must be a very boring life you lead
		
Click to expand...

he only offered it today and all people who have needed help resolving have gone down the correct channels. I think Alec is a lovely person but I would prefer to use the proper channels to resolve an issue like this


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I have seen several times where she has asked people to come forward,  can they prove they have done so? Absolutely not. I will say it again, 90% of people on this thread admit to have never even ordered.
		
Click to expand...

so where did you pull the magic number 90% from? I think you find its 90% have ordered. Reason people don't email her is cause they have and she has ignored, lied, denied and threatened people and that's why don't bother


----------



## Hippona (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			So is it a problem with the company or is this a personal thing? It seems to me after reading these threads that the problem is with SMF. Very weird, if you have never ordered what is the obsession with this person?!
		
Click to expand...

Just an observation.
Is that aloud? Or allowed even....
FWIW...I've never ordered anything from Shwmae. Not likely to....having seen the Facebook comments from dissatisfied customers and screen shots of threatening emails from said company.
No matter how good the product,customer service for me is key...good communication, honesty and speedy delivery are essential.
If you've had good service....excellent. That's how it should be.

 Many people quite clearly haven't and to call them liars adds insult to injury.


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Check the SMF thread folks, she is now claiming a conspiracy against her including the Editor of Horse and Hound.
		
Click to expand...

She will never accept blame. Maybe she will get banned now.  I'm lost for words


----------



## SilverLining (26 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			so where did you pull the magic number 90% from? I think you find its 90% have ordered. Reason people don't email her is cause they have and she has ignored, lied, denied and threatened people and that's why don't bother
		
Click to expand...

How do you know it's 'her' that is always on emails? Can people prove they have emailed without a reply? Or at least since she's asked for people to come forward so they can help?


----------



## Hippona (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			How do you know it's 'her' that is always on emails? Can people prove they have emailed without a reply? Or at least since she's asked for people to come forward so they can help?
		
Click to expand...

If you read the thread you will see quite clearly copies of email conversations between Shwmae and disgruntled customers going back several months.


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			How do you know it's 'her' that is always on emails? Can people prove they have emailed without a reply? Or at least since she's asked for people to come forward so they can help?
		
Click to expand...

for someone who doesn't have anything to do with company you have good knowledge of their 'staffing'. You can prove an email buy the sent box in your email show's a copy who you sent email too, what time, date and what you wrote so that's proof enough


----------



## MadBlackLab (26 December 2013)

FOA SMF My problem is not with you its with your company and your companies attitude to customers. I've seen the threats from you and its not nice. In future if you want me to answer anything please put on thread and not PM as I have nothing to hide and happy for other people to see what I write unlike you


----------



## EllenJay (26 December 2013)

ENOUGH!  If people are stupid enough to give money to a company to deliver a "onesie" for a horse then they deserve all the rubbish that it given - this is never going to be a seriously good product however much you pay.  I am now seriously fed up with the whole Jessica / Shwmea rubbish.  If you have a problem take it to trading standards or small claims court - stop posting on every post about  all the issues.  There are far more problems in the world.


----------



## lula (26 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I fully understand this, but half of these people aren't even genuine, that is my point.
		
Click to expand...

and how on earth would you know that anyway?

dont make ridiculous statements.


----------



## Ladyinred (26 December 2013)

Totally agree. This is getting boring now and is going nowhere except an exchange of insults.


----------



## lula (26 December 2013)

EllenJay said:



			ENOUGH!  If people are stupid enough to give money to a company to deliver a "onesie" for a horse then they deserve all the rubbish that it given - this is never going to be a seriously good product however much you pay.  I am now seriously fed up with the whole Jessica / Shwmea rubbish.  If you have a problem take it to trading standards or small claims court - stop posting on every post about  all the issues.  There are far more problems in the world.
		
Click to expand...

quite.
but then if i didnt want to read about it (and i can fully understand why) then i would just leave the thread that is entitled Shwmae so its pretty obvious what the content will be..


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 December 2013)

Just popped in to see if any customers had had reply emails from SMF . 

Had a quick read and I'll take that as a no then.


----------



## Marydoll (26 December 2013)

lula said:



			quite.
but then if i didnt want to read about it (and i can fully understand why) then i would just leave the thread that is entitled Shwmae so its pretty obvious what the content will be..
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ this


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (26 December 2013)

EllenJay said:



			ENOUGH!  If people are stupid enough to give money to a company to deliver a "onesie" for a horse then they deserve all the rubbish that it given - this is never going to be a seriously good product however much you pay.  I am now seriously fed up with the whole Jessica / Shwmea rubbish.  If you have a problem take it to trading standards or small claims court - stop posting on every post about  all the issues.  There are far more problems in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Don't read then?? Just a suggestion 

Remember this post the next time you spend hundreds of pounds on any product that you deem required for what ever purpose and it's a disaster. Then you might have some sympathy for the poor folks who have lost money to this mess.


----------



## Corner Mad House (26 December 2013)

I am just amazed how Silver Lining pops up with her accusations, gets everyone in a frenzy and then disappears.   They are just stirring the pot for reasons only known unto them.  As difficult as it is they are best ignored because all the information/evidence needed is contained within this thread, including classic gems from SMF on customer services.

Other gems from SMF can be found on the other thread bearing her name, and what corkers she tells on them, my word she starts off all saintly with sweet innocents then goes into denial, lies and then claims she is busy ... and then when Cross steps in ... my word its worth reading!


----------



## Corner Mad House (26 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Don't read then?? Just a suggestion 

Remember this post the next time you spend hundreds of pounds on any product that you deem required for what ever purpose and it's a disaster. Then you might have some sympathy for the poor folks who have lost money to this mess.
		
Click to expand...

Well said CK ... none is forcing anyone to read this thread


----------



## Penny Less (26 December 2013)

On googling the company I see very interesting threads on another forum where in 2012 they apparently ceased trading.


----------



## Corner Mad House (26 December 2013)

alma said:



			On googling the company I see very interesting threads on another forum where in 2012 they apparently ceased trading.
		
Click to expand...

Old news I am afraid to say !   I know this thread is very long but the 2012 debacle already discussed!


----------



## Penny Less (26 December 2013)

Sorry I think Ive probably forgotten the first half of the thread !


----------



## meandmyself (27 December 2013)

EllenJay said:



			ENOUGH!  If people are stupid enough to give money to a company to deliver a "onesie" for a horse then they deserve all the rubbish that it given - this is never going to be a seriously good product however much you pay.  I am now seriously fed up with the whole Jessica / Shwmea rubbish.  If you have a problem take it to trading standards or small claims court - stop posting on every post about  all the issues.  There are far more problems in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Are you kidding? Just because you don't like a product, people deserve to lose hundreds of pounds of their money? I don't give a fig what you're fed up with. If you're that annoyed by it, why are you posting on here?

As someone who almost ordered from them, I'm damn glad for the various review all over the forums. I can't afford to lose money to an unreliable company.


----------



## luckyoldme (27 December 2013)

fwiw I completely get EJ s comments, im sure to a lot of us older members the whole onsie thing is complete madness.
However what do we know?...this young lady has hit upon a product which seems to be very very popular and a business idea which has the potential to be very successful. As I see it wether its to my taste or not it has managed to open peoples purses..so far so good.
It looks to me that the success of the product has been badly managed..orders flood in , work piles up and where the hell do you start............ordering, and sourcing fabrics dealing with suppliers and customers it all becomes a nightmare. 
I would hope that smf is getting some good advice on how to manage this internet nightmare because at her young age wether its justified or not I worry about the effect it is having on her. 
I own my own business, ive dealt  with extremely happy customers and ones who just weren t happy despite my best efforts. ive also been had to the tune of £400 by a business which could nt have cared less so I can see both sides,
I hope that those of you who have complaints can find resolve, but I also hope that smf can find a way through this mess with some help..........one things for sure though... I think she should have given the new year sales thing a miss while she addressed the complaints of existing customers.


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

Well I came on the Forum due to the link with the Horse and Hound and the item they had included with regards to this company as I could not believe what I had just read. On joining the Tack Shop as pinkbambi I was accused of being part of the company and having a connection with another member?!!! In fact I have been a customer of theirs and have used a onesie on my palomino yearling as he is a nightmare to keep clean, thanks to the onesie I have managed to not only save mountains of bath times but have been successful in gaining several Championships with him. After hours of reading I have come to the conclusion that some of the people on this site have not purchased from the company and really can not comment on the items as they have not used them. I looks as if jealousy is a factor that a young company have been trying to make a business and should be encouraged, just a shame one of Dragons den doesn't read this, perhaps I will give them a call! Some of the names on here keep popping up every day, lots of time on your hands perhaps you should start a business or get a job!! or is this in your bosses work time. I run my own business and wish I could have thought this up ! I know at that age I would not have even attempted it, so hats off to them. Every business makes mistakes ask any of the large companies, I wonder how many complaints they have had over the years or any other company for that matter as it does not always run smoothly. I will be writing to the Horse and Hound with some questions this week, as this looks very one sided  !
To satisfy all the English tutors on this site I have now used my spell check, hope it pleases you.
Well I will be putting a new order in for a thermal outfit and another onesie for my yearling sports horse saves valuable time and stress on the horse or pony.
signing off but not to bed all good horse people have to get up to tend to their stock, but too early just yet.


----------



## Bestdogdash (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			Well I came on the Forum due to the link with the Horse and Hound and the item they had included with regards to this company as I could not believe what I had just read. On joining the Tack Shop as pinkbambi I was accused of being part of the company and having a connection with another member?!!! In fact I have been a customer of theirs and have used a onesie on my palomino yearling as he is a nightmare to keep clean, thanks to the onesie I have managed to not only save mountains of bath times but have been successful in gaining several Championships with him. After hours of reading I have come to the conclusion that some of the people on this site have not purchased from the company and really can not comment on the items as they have not used them. I looks as if jealousy is a factor that a young company have been trying to make a business and should be encouraged, just a shame one of Dragons den doesn't read this, perhaps I will give them a call! Some of the names on here keep popping up every day, lots of time on your hands perhaps you should start a business or get a job!! or is this in your bosses work time. I run my own business and wish I could have thought this up ! I know at that age I would not have even attempted it, so hats off to them. Every business makes mistakes ask any of the large companies, I wonder how many complaints they have had over the years or any other company for that matter as it does not always run smoothly. I will be writing to the Horse and Hound with some questions this week, as this looks very one sided  !
To satisfy all the English tutors on this site I have now used my spell check, hope it pleases you.
Well I will be putting a new order in for a thermal outfit and another onesie for my yearling sports horse saves valuable time and stress on the horse or pony.
signing off but not to bed all good horse people have to get up to tend to their stock, but too early just yet.
		
Click to expand...

Well the spelling is better, but the correct use of English and grammar is still appalling.


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			I have come to the conclusion that some of the people on this site have not purchased from the company and really can not comment on the items as they have not used them. I looks as if jealousy is a factor that a young company have been trying to make a business and should be encouraged, just a shame one of Dragons den doesn't read this, perhaps I will give them a call! Some of the names on here keep popping up every day, lots of time on your hands perhaps you should start a business or get a job!! or is this in your bosses work time. I run my own business and wish I could have thought this up ! I know at that age I would not have even attempted it, so hats off to them. Every business makes mistakes ask any of the large companies,
		
Click to expand...

Why does the jealousy card keep getting played by the newbies? Jealous of what, exactly?
I totally agree that at such a young age they have shown initiative and courage setting up their business. No argument there.That's the good bit. 
Yes, every business does make mistakes, and that is where Shwmae differ... MOST companies will employ the "customer is always right" adage, as I mentioned somewhere earlier. This means that if they have delays in postage/ sourcing stock, or something which turns out to be unfit for purpose, rather than chasing their detractors around numerous internet forums bitching and making excuses, they PUT IT RIGHT!


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Why does the jealousy card keep getting played by the newbies? Jealous of what, exactly?
I totally agree that at such a young age they have shown initiative and courage setting up their business. No argument there.That's the good bit. 
Yes, every business does make mistakes, and that is where Shwmae differ... MOST companies will employ the "customer is always right" adage, as I mentioned somewhere earlier. This means that if they have delays in postage/ sourcing stock, or something which turns out to be unfit for purpose, rather than chasing their detractors around numerous internet forums bitching and making excuses, they PUT IT RIGHT!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this!

However pinkbambi I do hope your horses enjoy their new onesies, that they fit correctly, are finished to a high standard and delivered in a timely manner. I trust that they're not needed to help with any "sin conditions" (sic) as stated on the FB pages.


----------



## Nancykitt (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			In fact I have been a customer of theirs and have used a onesie on my palomino yearling as he is a nightmare to keep clean, thanks to the onesie I have managed to not only save mountains of bath times but have been successful in gaining several Championships with him. After hours of reading I have come to the conclusion that some of the people on this site have not purchased from the company and really can not comment on the items as they have not used them. I looks as if jealousy is a factor that a young company have been trying to make a business and should be encouraged, just a shame one of Dragons den doesn't read this, perhaps I will give them a call! Some of the names on here keep popping up every day, lots of time on your hands perhaps you should start a business or get a job!! /QUOTE]

It is true that I cannot comment on the items as I have not ordered any. But I have not actually commented on the items themselves as I am more concerned about the attitude of the owner(s). I don't need to have placed an order to see that there are some very unhappy customers and that's enough to suggest that I would be taking a big risk if I did order.
Ironically, there are some people on here who also can't comment on the items, in spite of having placed an order, simply because the items haven't turned up.

Really, I am not jealous -infact I wouldn't swap places with the directors of this company for anything! And just for the record, I do have a job myself (actually I have my own business).

I'm very pleased that you are happy with your onesie, although I suspect that winning several championships has more to do with your yearling's conformation and way of going.

Had to laugh about the Dragon's Den reference though. You know how fussy they are about people being red hot on the figures, as well as positive customer feedback and general excellent business acumen. And then there's the question they always ask about ideas like this - does Shwmae have a patent? I don't believe they do as other companies are already making onesies. And as the dragons would say, 'what's to stop another company wiping you out by making these better and/or cheaper?' Somehow I can't see them going for this...why would Theo want to spend his 'children's inheritance' on a business in big trouble?

And I'm afraid that's the truth - even if there are some happy customers, there's a hell of a lot of unhappy ones and the business is definitely in trouble. The company directors simply must acknowledge this as a first step in sorting out the mess. It's not going to go away just by ignoring it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Marydoll (27 December 2013)

Youre right, who wouldnt be jealous of having their name and their company trashed on the net by so many unhappy customers for all to see, its what we're all striving for in life ...... Go and have a wee think about it !


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

mary christmas said:



			Youre right, who wouldnt be jealous of having their name and their company trashed on the net by so many unhappy customers for all to see, its what we're all striving for in life ...... Go and have a wee think about it !
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			Some of the names on here keep popping up every day, lots of time on your hands perhaps you should start a business or get a job!! or is this in your bosses work time.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me I do work I'm a full time mum to a toddler. I can tell you that is hard work thank you


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

why do so many happy customers and the owners think that the onesie has made their horse's win so much. Its not a onesie its the horse. I've worked on show yards and not one onesie in sight and a lot of top horses. Figure that out. Actual its a lot of ******* elbow grease I can ensure you and hard work that's how you get your winner


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			Excuse me I do work I'm a full time mum to a toddler. I can tell you that is hard work thank you
		
Click to expand...

Please excuse me whilst I have a giggle to myself


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Please excuse me whilst I have a giggle to myself
		
Click to expand...

it is hard work you have to have eyes in the back of your head, you put that person first all the time but it so awarding. And I do work part time as a freelance groom when I can. Actual that's where I'm going to go in a bit


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

I am asking if the majority of these unhappy customers are not just a make up to try and stop some people from making a go of a new company, how do you know what is true and false do you know them personally ? and why would Shwmae they not have a business plan to put to an investor I might have a look myself if they are willing looks like it could be a good thing especially if people are trying to copy and yes the item did fit perfectly and saved loads of time and stress. If you own your own company you will know that anyone is open to criticism especially from competitors as it is tough out there, you are always open to scammers who will try and undermine you if they can. It can also be true that to close a company the easiest way is to make accusations which could be false in order to persuade people not to purchase and this could be from competitors who knows ? none of you know you are all guessing and taking what people say as fact ! all the comments could be  classed as slander and are now in writing not wise thing, lots of pages from all these people who are jumping on the slander wagon, messages can be traced easily , nothing is secret if needed, still as I say its all in black and white now so too late for them. I am all for the onesie as it is fit for purpose for my showing season thank you Shwmae if you are reading this I will be ordering in the early spring ! Thats me no more to say.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			Some of the names on here keep popping up every day, lots of time on your hands perhaps you should start a business or get a job!! or is this in your bosses work time.
		
Click to expand...

Lol I actually have a job sweetheart, a pretty great one thanks  although I'm on box rest after surgery so will be out for three months but you and your kind are certainly providing me with enough daily boredom relief and entertainment  lots to be said for Internet trolls after all 

As for jealousy I have to say I'm certainly not jealous of someone who can run what could be a great business into the ground with their attitude to complaints, if you can't take criticism then you have no job as a company director. Having been in area sales and store opening previously you have to listen to the customers the good and the bad or your business will fail and this is exactly what has happened.

I did snigger at the dragons den bit, the dragons would have this company directors bits on a plate after this fiasco!


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Silver lining,you clearly have no children,or if you have,are not looking after them entirely by yourself.
There's been many a time whilst I was bringing my children up,that I longed for my 12hr days in the office and the 3hr round trip commute, in preference to the 20/7 job that the kids were.


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			I am asking if the majority of these unhappy customers are not just a make up to try and stop some people from making a go of a new company, how do you know what is true and false do you know them personally ? and why would Shwmae they not have a business plan to put to an investor I might have a look myself if they are willing looks like it could be a good thing especially if people are trying to copy and yes the item did fit perfectly and saved loads of time and stress. If you own your own company you will know that anyone is open to criticism especially from competitors as it is tough out there, you are always open to scammers who will try and undermine you if they can. It can also be true that to close a company the easiest way is to make accusations which could be false in order to persuade people not to purchase and this could be from competitors who knows ? none of you know you are all guessing and taking what people say as fact ! all the comments could be  classed as slander and are now in writing not wise thing, lots of pages from all these people who are jumping on the slander wagon, messages can be traced easily , nothing is secret if needed, still as I say its all in black and white now so too late for them. I am all for the onesie as it is fit for purpose for my showing season thank you Shwmae if you are reading this I will be ordering in the early spring ! Thats me no more to say.
		
Click to expand...

this has all be explained to you before but very much like someone else you don't like reading what is written because it is the truth


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Silver lining,you clearly have no children,or if you have,are not looking after them entirely by yourself.
There's been many a time whilst I was bringing my children up,that I longed for my 12hr days in the office and the 3hr round trip commute, in preference to the 20/7 job that the kids were.
		
Click to expand...

fully agree I sometimes crave the madness of a job where I can be an adult not someone's mum.

By the way I'm not saying that being a mum is hard then any job so hope no one takes offence


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			this has all be explained to you before but very much like someone else you don't like reading what is written because it is the truth
		
Click to expand...

More proof of SMF in disguise, same questions and deliberate blindness to the cold hard facts


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			More proof of SMF in disguise, same questions and deliberate blindness to the cold hard facts 

Click to expand...

that's what I thought too


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

^^yes,all been batted away pages and pages and pages ago. Do keep up Pinkbambi...you might make yourself look a bit foolish otherwise?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

Pinkbambi what's your youngsters show name? Interested as i was quite into showing when my veteran was able and my next horse I will be looking at for decent showing as well as all round good person qualities. Quite interested in people's results I'm a member of several showing forums


----------



## Corner Mad House (27 December 2013)

Its almost like the daily wind up show ... who's turn is it today ... Pink thingy, Silver wotsit or the hippy Hunter.

They don't have anything new to say so they keep on repeating the same old same old.

Personally I am really glad that everything is on this forum .... especially some of the SMF posts, all valuable stuff!


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

NOt the case you are all paranoid !


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Beforehand,I was irritated (for the wronged customers) at the injustice of the Schwmae shambles but now,(now the correct advice is out there to help them get recompense) I just find it all really quite pathetically amusing. Trip trap!


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

So you're still there,Pinkbambi...show name?!?


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			NOt the case you are all paranoid !
		
Click to expand...

Ah bless!


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Pmsl!! Oh god,popcorn please...!!


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			NOt the case you are all paranoid !
		
Click to expand...

Keep digging girls


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			it is hard work you have to have eyes in the back of your head, you put that person first all the time but it so awarding. And I do work part time as a freelance groom when I can. Actual that's where I'm going to go in a bit
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you could buy said toddler a onesie? Save you hours of washing! 



pinkbambi said:



			I am asking if the majority of these unhappy customers are not just a make up to try and stop some people from making a go of a new company,
		
Click to expand...

It is very unlikely that a large group of mainly strangers would deliberately and cold bloodedly run a blameless company into the ground just for sh8ts and giggles. I know HHO has a rep for being hard faced sometimes, but that accusation is beyond the pale. There has been lots of good advice given, amongst the ranting, and all of that advice, has, without exception, been ignored or thrown back in the face of those trying to help.



Christmas Kia said:



			More proof of SMF in disguise, same questions and deliberate blindness to the cold hard facts 

Click to expand...


This



MadBlackLab said:



			that's what I thought too
		
Click to expand...

And this


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2013)

Much as I hate to be a party pooper, may I just reiterate that SMF does seem to have listened to some advice and I suspect a lot of the new posters' comments on here are designed to get the thread deleted. It's really important for it to stay here both for those people who are trying to get their money back or product sent and for those who may be searching for information.

Please be careful what you post so that the thread stays.


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

Sorry haven't got the spare time as you all for the constant ranting as you say its all been said before again and again and again, oh and by the way, I was running my business from home when my children were toddlers and you could too if you got of this site, as you have stated you haven't even purchased from the company you are just feeding off the others.


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Perhaps you could buy said toddler a onesie? Save you hours of washing! 

Click to expand...

*whispers*


They're called Babygro


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			Sorry haven't got the spare time as you all for the constant ranting as you say its all been said before again and again and again, oh and by the way, I was running my business from home when my children were toddlers and you could too if you got of this site, as you have stated you haven't even purchased from the company you are just feeding off the others.
		
Click to expand...

Hey are you going to answer my non onesie related question


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			Much as I hate to be a party pooper, may I just reiterate that SMF does seem to have listened to some advice and I suspect a lot of the new posters' comments on here are designed to get the thread deleted.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment. I do hope you're right.


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			*whispers*


They're called Babygro 

Click to expand...


Lol. But do they have eyeholes??? Hmmm???


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

There we were,thinking that Pinkbambi would be only too keen to endorse Schwmae and their amazing competition-winning-onesies by authenticating the success of her youngster through verifying his/her name...pah...maybe not


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Hey are you going to answer my non onesie related question 

Click to expand...

I'll answer that for you Kia.

No


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Pmsl at the babygros with eyeholes image! It's true tho,it is their faces and hair that they tend to smear all their food and dirt over,so maybe it could work-a babygro with detachable cotton balaclava?!?


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Pmsl at the babygros with eyeholes image! It's true tho,it is their faces and hair that they tend to smear all their food and dirt over,so maybe it could work-a babygro with detachable cotton balaclava?!?
		
Click to expand...

I spy a gap in the market! Who's in?


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I spy a gap in the market! Who's in?
		
Click to expand...

I have this image of babygros with ears, but having watched Startrek and Harry Potter over the past couple of days I feel the need to suggest that a pointy eared version is available for Vulcan / Goblin / House Elf babies.


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			I have this image of babygros with ears, but having watched Startrek and Harry Potter over the past couple of days I feel the need to suggest that a pointy eared version is available for Vulcan / Goblin / House Elf babies.
		
Click to expand...

I think we could accommodate that!


----------



## Penny Less (27 December 2013)

Ear Ear !


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Will those be bespoke or will Vulcan and House Elf be in the drop down size list??


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

Lol off topic chaps!, thread closure!!! Loving it though I have to say


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Lol off topic chaps!, thread closure!!! Loving it though I have to say 

Click to expand...

I'm out


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I'm out 

Click to expand...

Hahaha


----------



## Stable person (27 December 2013)

Shwmae is awful!!!!

I have tried to reason with this company but 5 months later and I still have not received my item or a refund. I'm constantly ignored. I have never got angry or been unreasonable. They don't answer txts, e mails or pm's on fb. I am just under £200 out of pocket. They say they are sorry but have been very busy yet they have constant sales on. Maybe they should sort their existing customers out first. Also I've heard they have a secret reviews page on fb wich they only add good reviews too. Jessica please sort all these people out and give them back their hard earned cash! 
This is not slanderous or 'bullying' everything I've stated in this post is true.


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			There we were,thinking that Pinkbambi would be only too keen to endorse Schwmae and their amazing competition-winning-onesies by authenticating the success of her youngster through verifying his/her name...pah...maybe not

Click to expand...

*shwmae, not 'Schwmae. Lazy or plain stupid? I think I'll go with stupid


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			*shwmae, not 'Schwmae. Lazy or plain stupid? I think I'll go with stupid
		
Click to expand...

Cast that line darling 
Someone will rise


----------



## cptrayes (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			I am asking if the majority of these unhappy customers are not just a make up to try and stop some people from making a go of a new company, how do you know what is true and false do you know them personally ? and why would Shwmae they not have a business plan to put to an investor I might have a look myself if they are willing looks like it could be a good thing especially if people are trying to copy and yes the item did fit perfectly and saved loads of time and stress. If you own your own company you will know that anyone is open to criticism especially from competitors as it is tough out there, you are always open to scammers who will try and undermine you if they can. It can also be true that to close a company the easiest way is to make accusations which could be false in order to persuade people not to purchase and this could be from competitors who knows ? none of you know you are all guessing and taking what people say as fact ! all the comments could be  classed as slander and are now in writing not wise thing, lots of pages from all these people who are jumping on the slander wagon, messages can be traced easily , nothing is secret if needed, still as I say its all in black and white now so too late for them. I am all for the onesie as it is fit for purpose for my showing season thank you Shwmae if you are reading this I will be ordering in the early spring ! Thats me no more to say.
		
Click to expand...

I work on balance of probabilities myself, and on everything I've seen I find it much more likely that SP Products is at fault than numerous people on multiple social media.

We'll know if your theory is correct when we see SP Products win substantial damages from Horse and Hound for what they published in the magazine and for allowing threads on this forum to stand.

I personally think we will see pigs fly before that happens.

If you buy from this company in the near future and your order is over £100, then I strongly advise you to pay by credit card, when the law makes your credit card provider equally liable if Schwmae fail to deliver.


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			*shwmae, not 'Schwmae. Lazy or plain stupid? I think I'll go with stupid
		
Click to expand...

More or less stupid than this schoolboy error?: 



SilverLining said:



			Naughty me, am I not aloud??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Neither Silverlining. Cba and cgaf.


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

its funny that pinkbambi and silverlining cant be online at same time. As 2 satisfied customers you think they would wanna chat about their lovely experiences


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			its funny that pinkbambi and silverlining cant be online at same time. As 2 satisfied customers you think they would wanna chat about their lovely experiences
		
Click to expand...

I find it bizarre that they've been following the thread in disgust yet it has taken the thread to get to 90+ pages until they post as a happy customer?


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

and you ?


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Show name?!?


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

FabioandFreddy said:



			I find it bizarre that they've been following the thread in disgust yet it has taken the thread to get to 90+ pages until they post as a happy customer?
		
Click to expand...

very right


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

and yours ?


----------



## cross (27 December 2013)

Stable person said:



			Shwmae is awful!!!!

I have tried to reason with this company but 5 months later and I still have not received my item or a refund. I'm constantly ignored. I have never got angry or been unreasonable. They don't answer txts, e mails or pm's on fb. I am just under £200 out of pocket. They say they are sorry but have been very busy yet they have constant sales on. Maybe they should sort their existing customers out first. Also I've heard they have a secret reviews page on fb wich they only add good reviews too. Jessica please sort all these people out and give them back their hard earned cash! 
This is not slanderous or 'bullying' everything I've stated in this post is true.
		
Click to expand...

StablePerson, I am so sorry to hear you are having troubles. If you follow the posts back on this forum, you will see details of how to submit a small claims through the courts, against the company. You can do this on-line. Also report your situation to Trading Standards, the Carmarthen Office will be interested. You can also report it to Action Fraud, which is the government run scheme, which is there to help prevent on-line fraud. If you need any further help, please feel free to PM me. I know what you are going through. I was given the same run-around, but I did eventually get my money back. Others too have been successful after posting their stories on this thread and other social media sites. There is another thread on this HHO site, http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?646391-Re-showingmadfilly/page18 which may interest you.


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

and yours ?


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Me? My what?!? Show name?? I don't show and more pertinently,never claimed to...


----------



## Patterdale (27 December 2013)

Deleted - seen previous post!


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			its funny that pinkbambi and silverlining cant be online at same time. As 2 satisfied customers you think they would wanna chat about their lovely experiences
		
Click to expand...

You lead a very boring life don't you madblacklab? Coming up with all these wonderfully useless accusations. You say you have a child? What a great roll model you are... Spending half of your life on the internet, inspiring!!!


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Okaaaayyyy...Schwmae it is...



Pahaahaaha! 
Schwmae,shwmae,schmoo,schmee,schmaa...who cares?? Onesiegate is sooo over...trollgate is far more amusing.


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			More or less stupid than this schoolboy error?:
		
Click to expand...

You have a lot of time on your hands hic to go back several pages... Then again, you're all the same on this forum


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			You lead a very boring life don't you madblacklab? Coming up with all these wonderfully useless accusations. You say you have a child? What a great roll model you are... Spending half of your life on the internet, inspiring!!!
		
Click to expand...

how dare you. Do not drag my child into this its nothing to do with her


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Silverlining... It's role, not roll. I call it....stupid AND lazy....ahaahhaa!


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			how dare you. Do not drag my child into this its nothing to do with her
		
Click to expand...

What are you going to do, bully me too? Spend more of your life on the internet scrolling through pointless rubbish to stir? Go for it.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			how dare you. Do not drag my child into this its nothing to do with her
		
Click to expand...

Whoa don't bite Hun that's what this troll is trying to do, at least your child will grow up with morally correct sense of right and wrong in the world and will be a useful human being


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

oh dear true colours take another pill and book an appointment for a re examination you poor thing.


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			What are you going to do, bully me too? Spend more of your life on the internet scrolling through pointless rubbish to stir? Go for it.
		
Click to expand...

I expect that to catch a big one ;


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Silverlining... It's role, not roll. I call it....stupid AND lazy....ahaahhaa!
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahaha, you are very funny I must say. Have you applied to become an English teacher yet? Or perhaps not, as that would involve being a decent person, one that works and doesn't spend half of their day on a forum.


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

Btw Silverlining,MBLs baby is under one year old,(I think). What with your extensive knowledge of child rearing,I'd have thought you'd have known she is probably asleep now,either having a nap, or for the night. Or maybe in the bath, before bed.
I doubt she's looking over MBL's shoulder,reading the net...


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

perhaps its hit a nerve !!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

Wow they are certainly dragging themselves through the gutter for digs now aren't they, hope you realise Jess that this baiting isn't doing your company any good when your lackeys are insulting innocent children if they are your mates I'd get them to stop.

That is unless it's yourself who has stopped this low


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			oh dear true colours take another pill and book an appointment for a re examination you poor thing.
		
Click to expand...

I think you would have to set up a surgery specially for these people, it would be packed full of them!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Whoa don't bite Hun that's what this troll is trying to do, at least your child will grow up with morally correct sense of right and wrong in the world and will be a useful human being 

Click to expand...

I know I shouldn't but when it comes to LO I get very over-protective. Def SMF on another name they are too alike. Unless she has a twin in this world


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Hahahahahaha, you are very funny I must say. Have you applied to become an English teacher yet? Or perhaps not, as that would involve being a decent person, one that works and doesn't spend half of their day on a forum.
		
Click to expand...

Lol English teachers would be on holiday right now, it is Xmas holidays for schools  woopsie lol


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Btw Silverlining,MBLs baby is under one year old,(I think). What with your extensive knowledge of child rearing,I'd have thought you'd have known she is probably asleep now,either having a nap, or for the night. Or maybe in the bath, before bed.
I doubt she's looking over MBL's shoulder,reading the net...
		
Click to expand...

In the bath? So you're saying she's leaving her under 1 year old child in the bath whilst she scrolls through a forum?! Very responsible


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			I know I shouldn't but when it comes to LO I get very over-protective. Def SMF on another name they are too alike. Unless she has a twin in this world
		
Click to expand...

Get h&h to track the ip then, you will soon see I am nothing to do with smf and have nothing to hide


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Btw Silverlining,MBLs baby is under one year old,(I think). What with your extensive knowledge of child rearing,I'd have thought you'd have known she is probably asleep now,either having a nap, or for the night. Or maybe in the bath, before bed.
I doubt she's looking over MBL's shoulder,reading the net...
		
Click to expand...

Thank you x

she 19 months sat next to me drinking her milk watching bedtime hour like she does every night. When I'm on here she is either in bed, being looked after by her dad or happily playing with her toys and I'm in room with her so if she needs me I'm there. She is actually very independent and likes to play on own in her own little world. Don't see why I have to explain myself but I have


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

Right guys I think it's time for a mass user ignore here? Ready everyone as ignored trolls tend to leave when they aren't getting replies


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

you keep making accusations and don't you mean stooped ? well im off to bed got to get up to do my ponies and run my business and look after the family and go to work, oh life is what you make it and I have no more time to offer you. It has been interesting people and good luck with all that you have planned in life !!


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			In the bath? So you're saying she's leaving her under 1 year old child in the bath whilst she scrolls through a forum?! Very responsible
		
Click to expand...

I never leave her in the bath and usual her dad does bath times


----------



## cross (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			What are you going to do, bully me too? Spend more of your life on the internet scrolling through pointless rubbish to stir? Go for it.
		
Click to expand...

Silver Lining, Pink person, you along with everyone else are entitled to your own opinions, you are free to express them - we live in a democratic country. However if you do not want to participate in this forum in a grown-up and sensible manner, and bring something useful to the discussion, then step away from your computer. To suggest to people that they are or are not a roll model for their own children is not only punitive and juvenile, but it is sailing very close to the Law.

For my part, I am delighted that you have had a good experience with the Company in question and I wish you all of the success and every best happiness for 2014.


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

I'm glad you think so. Very observant of you,as I am known for my good sense of humour. 

Also,you must be some sort of AllSeeingEye,given that you seem to know if a) I work b) how much I'm on the Internet (think about it,if you know I'm on it,you must be on it?Duh) and c) the wholesomeness of my character. 

Pray,do tell us more about your own,good self? I suspect it's cold and wet out there,working day and night under the bridge all winter? Keep it up,you're doing an excellent job...I suspect you'll get a promotion to Head Troll soon.C'mon Pinkbambi,SL may need an assistant at some point?


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			I know I shouldn't but when it comes to LO I get very over-protective. Def SMF on another name they are too alike. Unless she has a twin in this world
		
Click to expand...

Nah

She wouldn't be that stupid


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

We need to keep this thread here for the masses after all they want it to turn into an insults throwing contest so please UI and we can move on


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

cross said:



			Silver Lining, Pink person, you along with everyone else are entitled to your own opinions, you are free to express them - we live in a democratic country. However if you do not want to participate in this forum in a grown-up and sensible manner, and bring something useful to the discussion, then step away from your computer. To suggest to people that they are or are not a roll model for their own children is not only punitive and juvenile, but it is sailing very close to the Law.

For my part, I am delighted that you have had a good experience with the Company in question and I wish you all of the success and every best happiness for 2014.
		
Click to expand...

Sailing very close to the law? A bit like anyone on this thread. Don't like what I say? don't read it.. Report me to h&h, whatever. Although it would look a bit convenient if h&h banned me and not all you plain nasty people who's out to get one thing. Or better yet, get a lawyer if I'm so bang out of line. All the best for 2014


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

Oh you have changed your tune ! Read back and see who the bullies are pot calling kettle !


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

Little Alfie said:



			Nah

She wouldn't be that stupid 

Click to expand...

Like I say, track my ip.. I have nothing to do with this person or anyone else on this forum.... It does make me laugh though, anyone that gives rubbish back gets accused of being smf. Nice one


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Like I say, track my ip.. I have nothing to do with this person or anyone else on this forum.... It does make me laugh though, anyone that gives rubbish back gets accused of being smf. Nice one
		
Click to expand...

But I didn't accuse, did I ?


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

Little Alfie said:



			But I didn't accuse, did I ?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't referring to you my apologies, it was the message you quoted who were accusing


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Wasn't referring to you my apologies, it was the message you quoted who were accusing
		
Click to expand...

Apology accepted, thank you 

Now play nice or the bullies will gang up on you


----------



## cross (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			Sailing very close to the law? A bit like anyone on this thread. Don't like what I say? don't read it.. Report me to h&h, whatever. Although it would look a bit convenient if h&h banned me and not all you plain nasty people who's out to get one thing. Or better yet, get a lawyer if I'm so bang out of line. All the best for 2014
		
Click to expand...

Oh how sweet of you. Thank you. I can assure you, that I have never sailed close to the Law on this thread, everything I have written is true and can be backed up with hard evidence. Would you like me to post you a hard copy of my 60 odd page report that I have sent to Trading Standards? If yes, do let me have your address and I will pop it into the post tomorrow.

In case I don't hear from you again, as I said have a wonderful new year, and I do hope you and your horses continue with your success.


----------



## pinkbambi (27 December 2013)

Whats the matter cross can give it but can't take it you can look me up too as I have never read some much drivel in all my life in fact you should all get a life ! your back tracking !! you can report me too bring it on I have done nothing wrong only voice my experience and I have been called a liar, I have been accused of being in with other members etc this is not freedom of speech as a forum is for you are all bullies and madbalcklab was the worse at one time now she is back tracking, she has admitted that she has never purchased an item so she should stop, if you can't take it don't give it this is not what a forum is for !! How many more companies and people have you all slated grow up all of you, I will be speaking to the Horse and Hound about this as soon as. !!


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

pinkbambi said:



			Whats the matter cross can give it but can't take it you can look me up too as I have never read some much drivel in all my life in fact you should all get a life ! your back tracking !! you can report me too bring it on I have done nothing wrong only voice my experience and I have been called a liar, I have been accused of being in with other members etc this is not freedom of speech as a forum is for you are all bullies and madbalcklab was the worse at one time now she is back tracking, she has admitted that she has never purchased an item so she should stop, if you can't take it don't give it this is not what a forum is for !! How many more companies and people have you all slated grow up all of you, I will be speaking to the Horse and Hound about this as soon as. !!
		
Click to expand...

They are all the same PB, no life, probably no job or stay at home mums which have nothing better to do. It's these people we should pity, very very sad


----------



## Nancykitt (27 December 2013)

But I just can't understand why people who are not connected with the company and who are, apparently, satisfied customers, would feel the need to be so incredibly defensive of the company to the point of being so rude to others. 

Any other H&H thread about dissatisfaction with suppliers are usually a simple comparison of experiences, eg, Derby House threads are typically along the lines of 'my stuff hasn't turned up' with the occasional 'I think I must be lucky, mine turned up in three days'. The satisfied customers don't start pelting the dissatisfied customers with comments about time spent on the forum, child rearing, etc.

I feel strongly that there are several incarnations of the company director(s) on this forum. The style of writing is similar and I'm pretty sure that unconnected people would not feel strongly enough to respond as they do.

And by the way, having a different IP address doesn't mean a great deal - just that a different router (or the same router after restart) is being used.


----------



## Tinypony (27 December 2013)

I had to come and look after posting my thread about onesies.  I'm sure the forum admin will have some fun looking at IP addresses when they are back.
Er, as someone who isn't a stay at home mum, I'm really looking forward to the reaction to that latest insult!


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

Nancykitt said:



			But I just can't understand why people who are not connected with the company and who are, apparently, satisfied customers, would feel the need to be so incredibly defensive of the company to the point of being so rude to others. 

Any other H&H thread about dissatisfaction with suppliers are usually a simple comparison of experiences, eg, Derby House threads are typically along the lines of 'my stuff hasn't turned up' with the occasional 'I think I must be lucky, mine turned up in three days'. The satisfied customers don't start pelting the dissatisfied customers with comments about time spent on the forum, child rearing, etc.

I feel strongly that there are several incarnations of the company director(s) on this forum. The style of writing is similar and I'm pretty sure that unconnected people would not feel strongly enough to respond as they do.

And by the way, having a different IP address doesn't mean a great deal - just that a different router (or the same router after restart) is being used.
		
Click to expand...

I have never ordered there for never claimed to be a satisfied customer. Why I am so defensive is the fact I can't stand forums like this which will leave threads like these run wild. 
It seems when somebody sticks up for this company they either get accused of being smf, something do with said company or liars. Yet everyone else are apparently all real people? Why is this then?


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

Tinypony said:



			I had to come and look after posting my thread about onesies.  I'm sure the forum admin will have some fun looking at IP addresses when they are back.
Er, as someone who isn't a stay at home mum, I'm really looking forward to the reaction to that latest insult!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm looking forward to it too


----------



## cross (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			They are all the same PB, no life, probably no job or stay at home mums which have nothing better to do. It's these people we should pity, very very sad
		
Click to expand...

Yes my dears, if what you say makes you feel better. Did you want me to send a copy of my report to Trading Standards, of my experience with Shwmae Horse Products Ltd. I have nothing to hide. As I say, I do wish you every happiness for the New Year.


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

cross said:



			Yes my dears, if what you say makes you feel better. Did you want me to send a copy of my report to Trading Standards, of my experience with Shwmae Horse Products Ltd. I have nothing to hide. As I say, I do wish you every happiness for the New Year.
		
Click to expand...

No thank you cross, I'm sure trading standards will do that job for you. Or have you had nothing come of it? Such a shame


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I have never ordered there for never claimed to be a satisfied customer. Why I am so defensive is the fact I can't stand forums like this which will leave threads like these run wild. 
It seems when somebody sticks up for this company they either get accused of being smf, something do with said company or liars. Yet everyone else are apparently all real people? Why is this then?
		
Click to expand...

If you wanted to find a thread that runs wild try looking at the Cob thread or the Trival thread. Like this one, they are very long but very structured.

Its obvious what your motive is, SilverLining/SMF


----------



## SilverLining (27 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			If you wanted to find a thread that runs wild try looking at the Cob thread or the Trival thread. Like this one, they are very long but very structured.

Its obvious what your motive is, SilverLining/SMF
		
Click to expand...

Is that all you can give? An accusation that I am smf? How very wrong you are.


----------



## Nancykitt (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			I have never ordered there for never claimed to be a satisfied customer. Why I am so defensive is the fact I can't stand forums like this which will leave threads like these run wild. 
It seems when somebody sticks up for this company they either get accused of being smf, something do with said company or liars. Yet everyone else are apparently all real people? Why is this then?
		
Click to expand...

If you can't stand forums like this then you don't have to stay. 
Are you saying that your defence of this company is down to you being on a mission to protest against this type of discussion on a forum? Have you ever defended any other companies in this way?
And finally, if you personally have no evidence one way or the other about this company's dealings, has it occurred to you that you are defending the indefensible?

(Would like to mention that I do sometimes teach English...does that make me a 'decent' person??)


----------



## cross (27 December 2013)

SilverLining said:



			No thank you cross, I'm sure trading standards will do that job for you. Or have you had nothing come of it? Such a shame
		
Click to expand...

I can't thank you enough for your concern, it's so lovely of you. I obviously can't comment on an on-going TS protocol. However suffice to say that, as you may have seen from my posts on this thread, I did receive my funds back from the Company after 2 months. Again bless you for your thoughts and concern.


----------



## Renvers (27 December 2013)

Thank god HHO doesn't have a policy of deleting posts, however accurate, which paint things in a less than perfect light. What company would fare well by appearing to having anything to hide? ;-)  


Let SilverPink Hunters have their say, so far it appears Schwame fans are convinced that all others are jealous, lying and deceitful etc and attempt to accuse others of bullying whist displaying those behaviours themselves. The hole they are helping this poor girl dig herself into is a real shame; there are many successful entrepreneurs who use HHO, maybe Jess can get in touch with them for some guidance on how to comport themselves online to the advantage of their company without the drama, finger pointing and deliberate obfuscation I have read on this and other threads. 

As a (fairly) successful professional in my field I know how important Mentoring and Networking are, this forum should be her salvation but she is not taking advantage in the right way. I hope Alec/Official channels will work their magic and all can be saved, people can get the money back and use one of the reputable suppliers of onesie type things (if you really must have one ;-) ). 

As a disinterested observer I want to give support to fellow HHO'ers who are trying to get what's right, that is what this forum is for, reading this soap opera I am even more determined to support you. I look forward to your updates on how you progress with Trading Standards/Small Claims in the New Year.


----------



## Battytwoll (27 December 2013)

Renvers said:



			Thank god HHO doesn't have a policy of deleting posts, however accurate, which paint things in a less than perfect light. What company would fare well by appearing to having anything to hide? ;-)  


Let SilverPink Hunters have their say, so far it appears Schwame fans are convinced that all others are jealous, lying and deceitful etc and attempt to accuse others of bullying whist displaying those behaviours themselves. The hole they are helping this poor girl dig herself into is a real shame; there are many successful entrepreneurs who use HHO, maybe Jess can get in touch with them for some guidance on how to comport themselves online to the advantage of their company without the drama, finger pointing and deliberate obfuscation I have read on this and other threads. 

As a (fairly) successful professional in my field I know how important Mentoring and Networking are, this forum should be her salvation but she is not taking advantage in the right way. I hope Alec/Official channels will work their magic and all can be saved, people can get the money back and use one of the reputable suppliers of onesie type things (if you really must have one ;-) ). 

As a disinterested observer I want to give support to fellow HHO'ers who are trying to get what's right, that is what this forum is for, reading this soap opera I am even more determined to support you. I look forward to your updates on how you progress with Trading Standards/Small Claims in the New Year.
		
Click to expand...

This^^^^


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Wow!
45 mins phone call and I come back to this! :/


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 December 2013)

Silver/pink are banned. Still viewing but the silliness is over.


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Silver/pink are banned. Still viewing but the silliness is over.
		
Click to expand...

glad they got banned


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			glad they got banned
		
Click to expand...

Why ?

not sure they have done anything wrong


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

they were rude and quite insulting most the time


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Little Alfie said:



			Why ?

not sure they have done anything wrong
		
Click to expand...

Apart from being rude, personal and deliberately provocative at all times.


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			they were rude and quite insulting most the time
		
Click to expand...

Is that not allowed on a public forum ?

Just asking


----------



## happyhunter12 (27 December 2013)

That is strange, only Horse and Hound can ban someone which means one of you trolls must be working for Horse and Hound.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 December 2013)

Little Alfie said:



			Is that not allowed on a public forum ?

Just asking
		
Click to expand...

No. It's supposed to be a community with lively debate. Quite different.


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			No. It's supposed to be a community with lively debate. Quite different.
		
Click to expand...


It was quite lively, was it not ?


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			That is strange, only Horse and Hound can ban someone which means one of you trolls must be working for Horse and Hound.
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't.



MerrySherryRider said:



			No. It's supposed to be a community with lively debate. Quite different.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. There is a difference between having a few words or a disagreement with someone during a debate and consistently setting out to annoy, upset and generally wind up with EVERY SINGLE POST you make.


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

Little Alfie said:



			It was quite lively, was it not ?
		
Click to expand...

but talking about my child and how I look after her when they don't know me is a little bit far in my eyes


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			That is strange, only Horse and Hound can ban someone which means one of you trolls must be working for Horse and Hound.
		
Click to expand...


Ah happynutter12, wonderful to see you again, and with such a droll comment.


----------



## happyhunter12 (27 December 2013)

You think this whole thread is legit?


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			Ah happynutter12, wonderful to see you again, and with such a droll comment. 

Click to expand...

It's like a troll tag team. two vanish, and up pops number three!


----------



## happyhunter12 (27 December 2013)

Answer my question, who works for Horse and Hound?


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			It's like a troll tag team. two vanish, and up pops number three!
		
Click to expand...

yep getting boring now


----------



## Ladyinred (27 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			I have this image of babygros with ears, but having watched Startrek and Harry Potter over the past couple of days I feel the need to suggest that a pointy eared version is available for Vulcan / Goblin / House Elf babies.
		
Click to expand...

Love it!


----------



## miss_c (27 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Answer my question, who works for Horse and Hound?
		
Click to expand...

The FAT (Forum Admin Team), who apparently can't enjoy the Christmas break. :-(

Just one word to sum up everything I have just read... Wow.


----------



## Bigbenji (27 December 2013)

Maybe fatty tracked the IP address  
Cross please keep us informed as to how your case goes. Like many others I've been left open mouthed at the way things have been handled. 
Everyone makes mistakes but how you deal with these speaks volumes. If you google the company on page 1 most of the links that come up are complaints, not good press to have. 
This thread would of died out by now had smf and one or two others not been so antagonistic in their responses.


----------



## happyhunter12 (27 December 2013)

Ladyinred, simple things and all


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			Answer my question, who works for Horse and Hound?
		
Click to expand...

I think you're barking up the wrong tree. I suspect the Forum Admin Team (employed by IPC) will have been tasked with keeping a good eye on this thread. Posts are never deleted for no reason, there has to have been some breach of the rules that we all, yourself included, agreed to when we signed up.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (27 December 2013)

LeannePip said:



			i had wondered whether this was the case - i have them on facebook and all the reports are glowing! which cannot be true!  sorry but no i havent ordered anything from them so woudlnt know!
		
Click to expand...


notice that all their glowing feedback is written by them supposedly quoting a satisfied customer


----------



## happyhunter12 (27 December 2013)

hic, isn't MBL the only one barking?


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Happyhunter. I suggest you have a belated read of this, and then tell us how many rules the two people have broken, then answer your own question as to why they are on holiday.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/faq.php?faq=terms#faq_clause1


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

I still believe these trolls are Jessica cause all three refer to me and start on me like SMF does why I do not know


----------



## meandmyself (27 December 2013)

happyhunter12 said:



			That is strange, only Horse and Hound can ban someone which means one of you trolls must be working for Horse and Hound.
		
Click to expand...

Or the forum staff are aware of this thread and are watching it.


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

Oh look they missed one whilst clearing the bridge


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Oh look they missed one whilst clearing the bridge 

Click to expand...

Nearly, but not quite!


----------



## Bigbenji (27 December 2013)

I can't see who's here and who's taking a holiday on my phone  
MBL don't let them bother you. To try via your kid shows how low they are.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Nearly, but not quite! 

Click to expand...

Lol  why CMH has been given a holiday also???!!! X


----------



## Ladyinred (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			I still believe these trolls are Jessica cause all three refer to me and start on me like SMF does why I do not know
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that on the one or two occaisions where the grammar and spelling have been slightly better, that a parent or grandparent steps in. They must be horrified to see the way their daughter behaves on a public forum! If she were my daughter then her computer would have been removed by now, after all it's not as if she uses it for any sort of business use!


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Bigbenji said:



			I can't see who's here and who's taking a holiday on my phone  
MBL don't let them bother you. To try via your kid shows how low they are.
		
Click to expand...

The three trolls/stirrers, basically.
I'm sure MBL is far better than to let some silly children make her doubt her parenting abilities. 
What nasty pieces of work for trying though


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Lol  why CMH has been given a holiday also???!!! X
		
Click to expand...

really?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

Yep faded out on the Smf thread


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Lol  why CMH has been given a holiday also???!!! X
		
Click to expand...

Oooh. I hadn't noticed that...


----------



## elliebrewer98 (27 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			I know - the one that got me when I moved to east England for a few years was 'skew-wiff'. Had never heard it before - we say 'squint'. None of my English friends believed this was a word.
		
Click to expand...

I'm from Norfolk and it never occurred to me that it was a regional thing!


----------



## Regandal (27 December 2013)

I'm having trouble keeping up.  Who is CMH?  Good guy or bad guy?


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Regandal said:



			I'm having trouble keeping up.  Who is CMH?  Good guy or bad guy?
		
Click to expand...

CornerMadHouse
Good guy. A dissatisfied customer....If my memory serves...


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Just like to say, hubby has just brought me some popcorn.
2 days late.....


----------



## LeannePip (27 December 2013)

have some how managed to keep up on this thread! and am glad FAT saw sense as to who the trouble makers are and this thread is still running - I'm starting to see the effects of this and other threads filter back to other streams of social media which is surely what this was about in the first place;  people warning others of their mis fortunes of this company!

now off to catch up on the SMF thread!


----------



## Renvers (27 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			CornerMadHouse
Good guy. A dissatisfied customer....If my memory serves...
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know why CMH has been greyed out?


----------



## khalswitz (27 December 2013)

The big question is whether SMF has been banned...


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

Renvers said:



			Does anyone know why CMH has been greyed out?
		
Click to expand...

no but would like to know


----------



## showingmadfilly (27 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			The big question is whether SMF has been banned...
		
Click to expand...

No LOL


----------



## Patterdale (27 December 2013)

Who even cares anymore?

I'm glad people have had a chance to air their grievances and I hope they get their money back. 

But I wish people would stop feeding the trolls!


----------



## meandmyself (27 December 2013)

showingmadfilly said:



			No LOL
		
Click to expand...

So glad that's your contribution to this thread. There are people asking for answers and you just post 'no LOL'. I was considering trying my luck and ordering a dog sock from you, but I'll never order a thing from your company. You attitude is appalling. I've worked in customer service for going on 10 years now and can never imagine talking to customers- actual or potential- in the way you do. I was younger than you when I started working in customer service so please don't use your age as an excuse.


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 December 2013)

be careful she pushing buttons on posts to get us banned


----------



## SnowPhony (27 December 2013)

This would be funny if people weren't out of pocket. I'm actually gobsmacked someone running a business behaves like this in public. Absolutely astounded!


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			be careful she pushing buttons on posts to get us banned
		
Click to expand...

So not content with deleting any negativity from FB, she's started on here aswell.
I just can't see how that's going to help the situation?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			be careful she pushing buttons on posts to get us banned
		
Click to expand...

Certainly seems to be a few well respected posters being reported here tonight by those out to cause trouble. Pity that the trolls didn't get banned sooner.


----------



## Howardtheduck (27 December 2013)

CMH will be off on holiday until the first of January for cross commenting on threads.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 December 2013)

Follysmum is greyed out too. Why ?

And why is SMF still here ? 

I think I'll give this place a break until it becomes  a nice place to be again.


----------



## Venevidivici (27 December 2013)

What is cross commenting on threads? It sounds innocuous enough? 
I never saw a post from Follysmum-was that on an unconnected thread?


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Follysmum is greyed out too. Why ?

And why is SMF still here ? 

I think I'll give this place a break until it becomes  a nice place to be again.
		
Click to expand...

And MBL??
How can she be allowed to get away with this??
I think we'll all be taking a break by the looks of things!


----------



## Patterdale (27 December 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if admin aren't just trying to get these threads to settle down a bit, which would be no bad thing IMO. Some posters were (and are) allowing the trolls to get to them.


----------



## Howardtheduck (27 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			And MBL??
How can she be allowed to get away with this??
I think we'll all be taking a break by the looks of things!
		
Click to expand...

Do not take a break, keep things going for those people who need this thread


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

It's a sad state of affairs that those shouting for justice are being given holidays 

I've put Smf on user ignore as well as the minions, first time in all the years I've been here I've used it definitely a sad day.


----------



## dogatemysalad (27 December 2013)

I'm confused as to why the good guys have been banned. What an upsidedown forum it is at the moment.


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			It's a sad state of affairs that those shouting for justice are being given holidays 

Click to expand...

Isn't it just?
Especially when some of them have been the ones on the wrong end of personal insults and slurs. How can that be fair?


----------



## dogatemysalad (27 December 2013)

Yep, it is a sad day when those trying to help consumers get bans. It isn't fair particularly with the troll campaign provoking members who tried to speak out for those who lost money or had problems with the infamous company.


----------



## chorro (27 December 2013)

What is cross commenting?


----------



## khalswitz (27 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Yep, it is a sad day when those trying to help consumers get bans. It isn't fair particularly with the troll campaign provoking members who tried to speak out for those who lost money or had problems with the infamous company.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it isn't fair - but tbh this is getting very heated, so maybe some time to cool off is no bad thing... at least it's a holiday not a ban I'm assuming?

However the fact SMF is still rolling around dropping hints is a bit insulting to the people who were banned because of her provoking actions.


----------



## Stable person (27 December 2013)

Agreed! Jessica I am here for answers and want to know why my item- and everybody elses isn't being sorted out. To think you went through all off the trouble of login on to the forum to have a laugh about the fact you haven't been barred is terrible. This is real money people are losing its not a game, or a slanging match.


----------



## Jonesy (27 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			I agree it isn't fair - but tbh this is getting very heated, so maybe some time to cool off is no bad thing... at least it's a holiday not a ban I'm assuming?

However the fact SMF is still rolling around dropping hints is a bit insulting to the people who were banned because of her provoking actions.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Admin are just biding their time


----------



## purplecomet (27 December 2013)

I purchased two turnouts in November with the promise and also customer reviews showing they cured skin conditions like fly allergies and general allergic reactions. Have yet to receive them but have been promised and told they are disputing delivery with the courier. I dont do face book or social media but a livery pal directed me here. Im now very pessimistic about the likelyhood of ever seeing my purchases. Any advice on what to do I am trying to read through this. Many thanks in advance


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

Start at the beginning of this thread paying particular attention to cross. Or even better pm her on here she has had a successful result


----------



## purplecomet (27 December 2013)

Thank you very much, I will read it through and then send a private message.


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

The threads in CH are closed....


----------



## Howardtheduck (27 December 2013)

chorro said:



			What is cross commenting?
		
Click to expand...

CMH put a post on the DH thread which SMF started as she had not received her goods.   It was a comment that compared 2 companies, apparently this is not allowed in the way it was done.

I would guess that SMF put a complaint in and that is why CMH is now on hol. 

And yes, before you ask I do know CMH.


----------



## Dusty85 (27 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			The threads in CH are closed....
		
Click to expand...

Yes&#8230; admin have obviously decided that enough is enough. I hope they don't block this thread though- New customers are obviously still coming through so it would be a shame if they did


----------



## dogatemysalad (27 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			The threads in CH are closed....
		
Click to expand...

Censorship to stop questions being asked is worrying. Not HHO's finest hour. 

And SMF remains....


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Yes&#8230; admin have obviously decided that enough is enough. I hope they don't block this thread though- New customers are obviously still coming through so it would be a shame if they did
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.
The fact that new people are finding this thread proves how important it is, and hopefully it will go some way towards helping them get some justice.


----------



## lula (27 December 2013)

im a little suspicious since we've obviously had a bit of organised trolling going on here tonight we also have 2 brand new posters with very similar stories pleading unhappy customers. Maybe genuine but since we have purple comets to go with our collection of pink bambies, blue alpakas (sic) and silver linings im not convinced there's not some plan going on to destroy this thread.

the shwmae thread has done a lot of good and given a lot of very useful information to people that have had trouble with this company this year, its also remained at the top of the forum board for over a week, please lets not risk losing it by being provoked into slanging matches with the ones seeking to destroy it. By biting we're doing exactly that.

Think twice about trusting new posters blindly, especially the ones with 'colourful' names.
This thread needs to stay.


----------



## khalswitz (27 December 2013)

lula said:



			im a little suspicious since we've obviously had a bit of organised trolling going on here tonight we also have 2 brand new posters with very similar stories pleading unhappy customers. Maybe genuine but since we have purple comets to go with our collection of pink bambies, blue alpakas (sic) and silver linings im not convinced there's not some plan going on to destroy this thread.

the shwmae thread has done a lot of good and given a lot of very useful information to people that have had trouble with this company this year, its also remained at the top of the forum board for over a week, please lets not risk losing it by being provoked into slanging matches with the ones seeking to destroy it. By biting we're doing exactly that.

Think twice about trusting new posters blindly, especially the ones with 'colourful' names.
This thread needs to stay.
		
Click to expand...

This. For the sake of people who have lost money, bite tongues and stick to facts, no hinting/insinuating or flame throwing. That way it stays!


----------



## Bigbenji (27 December 2013)

I think that's why it's a good idea to keep things factual and not let people derail the thread by getting personal and provoking others. Sure you all know who I mean by that.


----------



## abracadabra (27 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Censorship to stop questions being asked is worrying. Not HHO's finest hour. 

And SMF remains....
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if it's censorship OR they've been letting it run to give SMF some more rope to hang herself, and they're planning a further little feature in the magazine about her. Maybe they've got enough copy out of it.


----------



## lula (27 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			This. For the sake of people who have lost money, bite tongues and stick to facts, no hinting/insinuating or flame throwing. That way it stays!
		
Click to expand...

completely agree with you. 
The slur made on a poster's parenting was specifically designed to provoke a reaction as if anything's going to rile someone up its having their children attacked. 
Sometimes not easy to do but please lets all try to keep our cool or they win.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 December 2013)

I read with my own eyes the slur on hho's editor? How was that allowed to stand? I agree for it to be factual and supportive to those needing it


----------



## purplecomet (27 December 2013)

Is it possible to private message on an iphone? I think I have messaged cross but unsure if it has gone through. Im not here to cause trouble or get involved just to find out if an order I placed by bank transfer at the start of November is likely to turn up or the chance of a refund. I will not be getting involved on here with any comments until I get my money/goods. 

As an added aside my username is the name of my two giant french lops. Im not asking for trust just advice and to be pointed at anyone or anything that can help me, it seems ive lost £400 that I cant afford to just let go.


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			The big question is whether SMF has been banned...
		
Click to expand...




showingmadfilly said:



			No LOL
		
Click to expand...


Mmm, I think she has now.


----------



## Little Alfie (27 December 2013)

lula said:



			completely agree with you. 
The slur made on a poster's parenting was specifically designed to provoke a reaction as if anything's going to rile someone up its having their children attacked. 
Sometimes not easy to do but please lets all try to keep our cool or they win.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez sometimes you lot crack me up :rolleyes3:


----------



## alliersv1 (27 December 2013)

*name removed* Getting really frustrated just want to order a onesie website is off and no response to emails
21 minutes ago · Like

*name removed* Purchasers - do be careful in a website that has NO address or contact details - apart from a mobile phone number.
15 minutes ago · Like


----------



## Renvers (27 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			This. For the sake of people who have lost money, bite tongues and stick to facts, no hinting/insinuating or flame throwing. That way it stays!
		
Click to expand...

This ^^ 

Unlike other consumer complaint threads we have had on HHO, the company involved haven't taken the public opportunity to recover the situation with unhappy customers and win some fans by offering an apology for any dissatisfaction real (or imagined) to ensure this doesn't get to TS/Small Claims and the costs/publicity that would incur.

This thread has had a few long time members with PR/Company ownership experience who have offered advice to SMF in addition to all those who have offered support to those who have been customers, so it has always offered a balance so far. Let's not descend into feeding trolls... we are better than that


----------



## khalswitz (27 December 2013)

Well, SMF has been banned. Would love to know what final reasoning was for.

So hopefully this whole thing will calm down a bit now, and we can just provide information for those looking to get their money back.


----------



## Amymay (27 December 2013)

purplecomet said:



			Is it possible to private message on an iphone? I think I have messaged cross but unsure if it has gone through. Im not here to cause trouble or get involved just to find out if an order I placed by bank transfer at the start of November is likely to turn up or the chance of a refund. I will not be getting involved on here with any comments until I get my money/goods. 

As an added aside my username is the name of my two giant french lops. Im not asking for trust just advice and to be pointed at anyone or anything that can help me, it seems ive lost £400 that I cant afford to just let go.
		
Click to expand...

You can message from phones, yes.

I would also be going to trading standards.


----------



## Dusty85 (27 December 2013)

purplecomet said:



			Is it possible to private message on an iphone? I think I have messaged cross but unsure if it has gone through. Im not here to cause trouble or get involved just to find out if an order I placed by bank transfer at the start of November is likely to turn up or the chance of a refund. I will not be getting involved on here with any comments until I get my money/goods. 

As an added aside my username is the name of my two giant french lops. Im not asking for trust just advice and to be pointed at anyone or anything that can help me, it seems ive lost £400 that I cant afford to just let go.
		
Click to expand...

Purple comet, please don't think our mis-trust is about you- its not. if you are a genuine poster then welcome, have a good read of the 1000+ posts and you will come to realise exactly what sort of company you will be fighting. Our suspicion comes from some other maybe not so genuine posters, that may have ruined it for newbies for a little while!


----------



## cross (27 December 2013)

purplecomet said:



			Is it possible to private message on an iphone? I think I have messaged cross but unsure if it has gone through. Im not here to cause trouble or get involved just to find out if an order I placed by bank transfer at the start of November is likely to turn up or the chance of a refund. I will not be getting involved on here with any comments until I get my money/goods. 

As an added aside my username is the name of my two giant french lops. Im not asking for trust just advice and to be pointed at anyone or anything that can help me, it seems ive lost £400 that I cant afford to just let go.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Purple, sadly your PM has not come through to me. But don't worry I will PM you tomorrow with all the details you need, and also post it again on the public forum. I just off to bed now, been a long day, but to bullet point the steps you can take 

1. Write a formal letter to the company outlining your complaint and your request for your funds to be returned to you under the Distance Selling Regulations. Give them a specific time period to respond ie. 7 working days. Ensure your letter is recorded delivered to their registered office.

2. Telephone Trading Standards (Citizens Advice Centre) and lodge your complaint.

3. File a small claims against the company this you can do on-line

4. Report your situation to the Action For Fraud On-Line. This is a Government backed scheme which was set up to help eliminate internet fraud. 

I will post tomorrow all of the above contact links and details.


----------



## purplecomet (27 December 2013)

I have tried again, it says sent.

Thank you for your advice I will begin the fight in the morning. If only this thread could be condensed to show the advice in an easily readable way. I believe I shall be here a while! 

Thanks again


----------



## Stable person (27 December 2013)

Hi cross,
I will also try to pm you tomorrow. Im still a bit unsure how the forum works with quoting and messaging as Im on my phone and never been on a forum before. I purely signed up after googling shwmae and wanted to say my piece, was also hoping to finally get a response from Jessica but looks like I'm out of luck. Hey ho. I have reported shwmae to watchdog and contacted citizens advice but not heard back from them yet. I stupidly let this run for to long for PayPal to be able to act. I also cannot believe how heated it all gets. Yikes!


----------



## lisa_dundee (27 December 2013)

There will be lots of new people being directed to this thread as the horse world is small and word spreads fast. Quite a few people have made reference to this thread saving them from most probably losing their money. I have followed this thread daily from the first post and can clearly see the members who have been targeted and provoked in to coming off topic and in to a personal attack war, its such a shame they played in to the hands of the trolls, please anyone else dont bite! This thread is still here for a reason, dont take away its credibility by feeding the trolls!!


----------



## Patterdale (28 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Censorship to stop questions being asked is worrying. Not HHO's finest hour.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that's fair. 

They've let this thread stay haven't they?


----------



## Marydoll (28 December 2013)

I think theyve kept the main thread, but removed the off shoots


----------



## alliersv1 (28 December 2013)

According to their FB page, lots of people are having massive problems getting on the website to take advantage of the Boxing Day sale. There are some very frustrated people on there at the moment.
There are problems with payments, orders etc, and Shwmae are blaming the website provider.
Now this may very well be legit, and just unfortunate timing, but considering how they have badmouthed and blamed their couriers, I do wonder whether the "website problem" is a tactic to ensure they don't actually have much of a sale?


----------



## Howardtheduck (28 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			According to their FB page, lots of people are having massive problems getting on the website to take advantage of the Boxing Day sale. There are some very frustrated people on there at the moment.
There are problems with payments, orders etc, and Shwmae are blaming the website provider.
Now this may very well be legit, and just unfortunate timing, but considering how they have badmouthed and blamed their couriers, I do wonder whether the "website problem" is a tactic to ensure they don't actually have much of a sale?
		
Click to expand...

That's an interesting thought!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			According to their FB page, lots of people are having massive problems getting on the website to take advantage of the Boxing Day sale. There are some very frustrated people on there at the moment.
There are problems with payments, orders etc, and Shwmae are blaming the website provider.
Now this may very well be legit, and just unfortunate timing, but considering how they have badmouthed and blamed their couriers, I do wonder whether the "website problem" is a tactic to ensure they don't actually have much of a sale?
		
Click to expand...

Careful, alliersv1, you'll get infracted!


----------



## alliersv1 (28 December 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Careful, alliersv1, you'll get infracted!
		
Click to expand...

Hence this comment...


alliersv1 said:



			Now this may very well be legit, and just unfortunate timing,
		
Click to expand...

It may be innocent, however, there is form. Just sayin'


----------



## widget (28 December 2013)

I got infracted : ( how is this thread still running with certAin other individuals not
Getting infracted!


----------



## Dusty85 (28 December 2013)

I got infracted for saying well done to SMF for having a groom! so watch out- I don't think it needs to be for much!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 December 2013)

I got infracted for saying she was blaming the couriers!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

I wouldnt mention your infractions on this thread guys it will get closed!! x


----------



## Dusty85 (28 December 2013)

Really? Oopps sorry x


----------



## Penny Less (28 December 2013)

I wonder if the fact that the Editor had been dragged in has prompted action.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

alma said:



			I wonder if the fact that the Editor had been dragged in has prompted action.
		
Click to expand...

Dont think that actually had a bearing on anything after reading Admins post on Alec's thread. Chances are that was just another piece of nonsense like the contacts in Paypal


----------



## Happyhooves12 (28 December 2013)

I'm sure this will get deleted or without a doubt I will get banned, as it seems many people who have stood up for this company have been.
FAO H&H, Admin, or whatever you wish to address yourselves as......

Firstly let me quote YOUR rules which you seem to be incapable of following until last night: 
4.3    Do not post rude or abusive messages - including personal attacks on other Users.
In addition to this please refer to half of the comments on this thread which are all aimed at smf personally, not the company. Also it took you days to remove the thread against this person? Seems to me you H&H are fishing for details on this person.

A very poorly run forum, I hope you all get banned, you very much deserve all your little infractions, may they be long lasting.

And yes, i am a friend of somebody who got banned last night for standing up for this company.
Run wild all of you with this, you too H&H... You're all a complete joke.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			I'm sure this will get deleted or without a doubt I will get banned, as it seems many people who have stood up for this company have been.
FAO H&H, Admin, or whatever you wish to address yourselves as......

Firstly let me quote YOUR rules which you seem to be incapable of following until last night: 
4.3    Do not post rude or abusive messages - including personal attacks on other Users.
In addition to this please refer to half of the comments on this thread which are all aimed at smf personally, not the company. Also it took you days to remove the thread against this person? Seems to me you H&H are fishing for details on this person.

A very poorly run forum, I hope you all get banned, you very much deserve all your little infractions, may they be long lasting.

And yes, i am a friend of somebody who got banned last night for standing up for this company.
Run wild all of you with this, you too H&H... You're all a complete joke.
		
Click to expand...

Actually HHO admin were pretty fair considering that a fair few members were banned along with the person instigating all the comments by winding others up.

Many have also received infractions for their personal comments and their comments have been removed so i suggest before you go off on a rant you actually look at the situation and not be a troll but a useful member of the board.

If you want to stay as a long term poster then welcome, but if you only joined to 'stirr the pot' as it were then I guess your earlier statement of getting banned maybe correct.

The choice is yours HH12


----------



## Patterdale (28 December 2013)

I wonder if happyhorse12 is any relation to happyhunter12? :rolleyes3:


----------



## Dusty85 (28 December 2013)

I don't think any of us should rise to any of the comments made by happyhorse12. 

Ignore and move on


----------



## Dr_Horse (28 December 2013)

Wow that was a rather epic reading session from page 33!!!!


----------



## Renvers (28 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			I don't think any of us should rise to any of the comments made by happyhorse12. 

Ignore and move on
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## cross (28 December 2013)

For those who wanted advice on how to proceed in recovering your funds owed, to follow are the links to the various authorities/advisory services/court services which are available  to help in such circumstances.

To make a Small Claims through the courts, follow the link below. It is easy to navigate and you can submit your claim on-line. 

Note 1.  It will cost you £25.00 but if the courts find in your favour, it is likely that they will add this money to your claim against the company.

https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money/overview

Note 2. BEFORE you submit your online claim, you must write a formal letter to the company outlining your issue with them and stating your intention of action. Follow the link below for a sample letter which you can copy and paste, and fill in your relevant details. 

Note 2 a) you will need to send your letter to the companies registered address, In the case of Shwmae Products Ltd, their registered address (which is on public record at Companies House) is POUND FARM , EDWYN RALPH, BROMYARD , HEREFORDSHIRE, HR7 4LU. Send your letter recorded delivery.

Note 2 b) on the Which consumer-rights action letter before small claims court claim, the time frame that they use is 28 days. Speaking only from my personal experience, if a dispute has been running for some time ie over a month or so, and I have yet to receive a satisfactory outcome to my problem, I give a period of say 14 working days from date of recorded delivered letter. 

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/action/letter-before-small-claims-court-claim 


Reporting your situation to the Action Fraud, Report Fraud and Internet Crime http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/node/252

(To follow is taken from their website) The service is run by the National Fraud Authority  the government agency that helps to co-ordinate the fight against fraud in the UK. We work with partners in law enforcement - the National Fraud Intelligence Bureau, run by the City of London Police - to make sure your fraud reports reach the right place

Online shopping fraud

Shopping and auction fraud involves fraudulent shopping scams that rely on the anonymity of the internet.As the popularity of internet shopping and online auctions grows, so the number of complaints about transactions is increasing. Some of the most common complaints involve:

    buyers receiving goods late, or not at all
    buyers receiving goods that are either less valuable than those advertised or significantly different from the original description
    failure to disclose relevant information about a product or the terms of sale.

Are you a victim of shopping and auction fraud? 

    Youve bought goods from an online seller that are either late in arriving or dont arrive at all.
    Youve received goods from an online seller that dont match the original description. 
What should you do? 

If the seller has misrepresented the goods youve bought, report the fraud to Action Fraud. 
Keep all evidence of the offence, including goods and correspondence.  

If there is a business dispute over the nature of the transaction, contact the website involved. Or, you can alert Consumer Direct by phone on 08454 04 05 06.

You can report fraud using our online fraud reporting service any time of the day or night; the service enables you to both report a fraud and find help and support. We also provide help and advice over the phone through the Action Fraud contact centre. You can talk to our fraud specialists by calling 0300 123 2040.

When you report to us you will receive a police crime reference number. Reports taken are passed to the police who may contact you for further information. Action Fraud does not investigate the cases and cannot advise you on the progress of a case.



Report your situation to Trading Standards via the Citizens Advice Office. 

You can either call your local TS and CAB office details of which you will find on-line. Or to the ones below which I reported to.
http://www.carmarthenshire.gov.uk/english/advice/tradingstandards/pages/home.aspx

http://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/index/getadvice.htm

Below are the National Help-Line numbers
for Wales call 08444 77 20 20
for England call 08444 111 444


----------



## Noodles_3 (28 December 2013)

Wow I've just read all this thread from page 1 and I cannot believe shwmae horse products are still trading! 

What an utter disgrace of a company and vile, rude people that run it. Such a shame you won't listen to customers, give back refunds, sort out their products so you can provide a better business for yourselves as well! 

Disgusting. I will spread the word for people to avoid Shwmae horse products. Luckily this thread comes up when you google them anyway!

I hope everyone who's been done over by this company gets their money back prompt.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (28 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Actually HHO admin were pretty fair considering that a fair few members were banned along with the person instigating all the comments by winding others up.

Many have also received infractions for their personal comments and their comments have been removed so i suggest before you go off on a rant you actually look at the situation and not be a troll but a useful member of the board.

If you want to stay as a long term poster then welcome, but if you only joined to 'stirr the pot' as it were then I guess your earlier statement of getting banned maybe correct.

The choice is yours HH12 

Click to expand...

So very, very funny and so very pious. When the proverbial hits the fan there you are, rolling in the muck  and handing out advise to those who just might find themselves with an infraction. Ironic and newly invented persona much! Brilliant and probably the most amusing jumping in there with any little bit of trouble that is going transparent bit of thread following and posting I have seen.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

Check you inbox Mrs


----------



## Happyhooves12 (28 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			I wonder if happyhorse12 is any relation to happyhunter12? :rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

The accusations are getting somewhat tiring, please if you're going to say anything at least make it worth my while to read


----------



## Happyhooves12 (28 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			I don't think any of us should rise to any of the comments made by happyhorse12. 

Ignore and move on
		
Click to expand...

The first bit of sense you have spoken throughout this whole thread, fliss.


----------



## YorksG (28 December 2013)

I have not posted on this thread before, as I would not consider buying the product in question. I am however fascinated by the car crash and the methods being used to try   and get the thread removed, such as posting possible real names, rather than user names.Usually this just results in the removal of the post, not the thread If I recall correctly.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

FestiveG said:



			I have not posted on this thread before, as I would not consider buying the product in question. I am however fascinated by the car crash and the methods being used to try   and get the thread removed, such as posting possible real names, rather than user names.Usually this just results in the removal of the post, not the thread If I recall correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Liking


----------



## Happyhooves12 (28 December 2013)

FestiveG said:



			I have not posted on this thread before, as I would not consider buying the product in question. I am however fascinated by the car crash and the methods being used to try   and get the thread removed, such as posting possible real names, rather than user names.Usually this just results in the removal of the post, not the thread If I recall correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Well, in that case why does everyone run wild with smf's real name? Those comments weren't deleted now were they? Personally I think it would just show favouritism on h&h's part, but that's how it goes


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			Well, in that case why does everyone run wild with smf's real name? Those comments weren't deleted now were they? Personally I think it would just show favouritism on h&h's part, but that's how it goes
		
Click to expand...

As a company director your name is registered in the public domain. Also the director of Shwmae has done several articles in public press, distributed nationally, all voluntarily might I add, as marketing for her company so Im afraid your argument doesnt hold


----------



## Patterdale (28 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			The accusations are getting somewhat tiring, please if you're going to say anything at least make it worth my while to read
		
Click to expand...

Oh. Sorry.


----------



## *hic* (28 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			Well, in that case why does everyone run wild with smf's real name? Those comments weren't deleted now were they? Personally I think it would just show favouritism on h&h's part, but that's how it goes
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that the difference is that SMF has publicly stated on this forum exactly who she is and what her name is. There is no element of "outing" someone, she has chosen to make that information public. Other of us, yourself included, choose not to make that information public, netiquette has it that that should be respected.


----------



## Happyhooves12 (28 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			As a company director your name is registered in the public domain. Also the director of Shwmae has done several articles in public press, distributed nationally, all voluntarily might I add, as marketing for her company so Im afraid your argument doesnt hold 

Click to expand...

Perhaps, but she didn't really have much choice on this forum and being labeled as having a multiple personality disorder? Is that ok, is it? I'm very glad print screens have been taken of this whole thread before admin decided to do its little clear up.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

Anyway back to the topic. Did any of the new posters from yesterday see cross's post with all the info and links??


----------



## lisa_dundee (28 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Anyway back to the topic. Did any of the new posters from yesterday see cross's post with all the info and links??
		
Click to expand...

Can someone tell me who Alec is please, I haven't seen another thread regarding "Alec" so a bit lost there


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			Perhaps, but she didn't really have much choice on this forum and being labeled as having a multiple personality disorder? Is that ok, is it? I'm very glad print screens have been taken of this whole thread before admin decided to do its little clear up.
		
Click to expand...

New member or multiple user account ?? Play nicely instead of joining to stir trouble. 

It would be nice to return back to normal now SMF has been banned.


----------



## cross (28 December 2013)

I hope they did, it took me ages to get it all in one place and in an easy read format!



Christmas Kia said:



			Anyway back to the topic. Did any of the new posters from yesterday see cross's post with all the info and links??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jackfrost1 (28 December 2013)

Anther newbie here, felt compelled to register and post.

I made the mistake of ordering a fleece pyjama set for my horse, not a onesie, just a fleece bodysuit to keep him clean at the shows. This was approximately 2 years ago. It took 3 months to arrive, despite chasing chasing chasing. I was never blocked by smf as I was very pleasant thoughout the whole saga. The set that coat me £65 lasted precisely one hour, I have never seen such shoddy workmanship in all my life. After having a roll in his stable it had moved so badly it was wrecked beyond repair and went straight in the bin. Maybe I should have pursued it, but I put it down to experience or their lack of, and have spent the last two years warning my nearly 3000 friends on fb to be buyer beware. I commented last week on their new terms, again with no slanging just merely pointing out buyer beware and I too have now been blocked. Good luck to all of you, please take this shambles of a company to court, bankrupt them do what you have to, let's stop them ever robbing poor innocent people again. I even went to be nice and meet them on their stand at the royal welsh not long after ordering my set but funny enough the stand was abandoned! Keep this thread alive. The message is very much, BUYER BEWARE


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 December 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jackfrost1. So sorry you had such a bad experience. Don't suppose you took photo's ?


----------



## alliersv1 (28 December 2013)

Jackfrost1 said:



			Anther newbie here, felt compelled to register and post.

I made the mistake of ordering a fleece pyjama set for my horse, not a onesie, just a fleece bodysuit to keep him clean at the shows. This was approximately 2 years ago. It took 3 months to arrive, despite chasing chasing chasing. I was never blocked by smf as I was very pleasant thoughout the whole saga. The set that coat me £65 lasted precisely one hour, I have never seen such shoddy workmanship in all my life. After having a roll in his stable it had moved so badly it was wrecked beyond repair and went straight in the bin. Maybe I should have pursued it, but I put it down to experience or their lack of, and have spent the last two years warning my nearly 3000 friends on fb to be buyer beware. I commented last week on their new terms, again with no slanging just merely pointing out buyer beware and I too have now been blocked. Good luck to all of you, please take this shambles of a company to court, bankrupt them do what you have to, let's stop them ever robbing poor innocent people again. I even went to be nice and meet them on their stand at the royal welsh not long after ordering my set but funny enough the stand was abandoned! Keep this thread alive. The message is very much, BUYER BEWARE
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your story Jackfrost1, but thankyou for sharing your experience. Hopefully it will help other people to make educated decisions if in the market for such items in the future.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

lisa_dundee said:



			Can someone tell me who Alec is please, I haven't seen another thread regarding "Alec" so a bit lost there
		
Click to expand...

Alec offered to act as an intermediary which initially was accepted but afterwards when things were beginning to be made public it was staved off by SMF his offer was actually very generous and nice of him and might have worked


----------



## Jackfrost1 (28 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Welcome to the forum Jackfrost1. So sorry you had such a bad experience. Don't suppose you took photo's ?
		
Click to expand...


Thank you. No I only have photos of him wearing them new, he was kept at a production yard approx an hour from where I live and this happened after I left. I will ask yo if she kept the shredded evidence!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 December 2013)

Jackfrost1 said:



			Thank you. No I only have photos of him wearing them new, he was kept at a production yard approx an hour from where I live and this happened after I left. I will ask yo if she kept the shredded evidence!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, might be an idea. Another customer did this.


----------



## Shutterbug (28 December 2013)

Can't believe I made it to the end of this epic thread - I feel like I just sat through an extremely long movie.

I work in an Executive Complaints department and never in all my years have I seen anyone give such poor responses to a complaint from a customer.  Whoever is advising these kids, if anyone, needs to be sacked - they are doing it wrong.


----------



## purplecomet (28 December 2013)

Thank you so much Cross, the trouble you have gone to on here and by pm is admirable. My claim/refund is going to be slightly more complex, it seems due to my payment method but I have had sound advice it is possible that through correct channels I may one day obtain a refund.


----------



## scarletfever (28 December 2013)

Y r so many of u detemned to bully Jessica into walking away from her bussness. She has worked so hard and is so nice maybe if some of you come off her and spoke to her u wud see for yourselves. She has just given too a girl on fb a loverley onsie as her horse got colic and she won a free one on a fb comp.  She dont have to do stuff like that but oh no the keyboard warriers are out. 

Maybe your hoping you push her so far she sells her bussness to u  !

Think you shud all look after your horses instead of bullying young girls. I dont no her but i have ordered from her and am very pleased.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

scarletfever said:



			Y r so many of u detemned to bully Jessica into walking away from her bussness. She has worked so hard and is so nice maybe if some of you come off her and spoke to her u wud see for yourselves. She has just given too a girl on fb a loverley onsie as her horse got colic and she won a free one on a fb comp.  She dont have to do stuff like that but oh no the keyboard warriers are out. 

Maybe your hoping you push her so far she sells her bussness to u  !

Think you shud all look after your horses instead of bullying young girls. I dont no her but i have ordered from her and am very pleased.
		
Click to expand...

Could you please post that in English? It's a little hard to take this seriously when it makes no sense due to the abysmal lack of anything resembling grammar.


----------



## alliersv1 (28 December 2013)

scarletfever said:



			She has worked so hard and is so nice
		
Click to expand...




scarletfever said:



			I dont no her but i have ordered from her and am very pleased.
		
Click to expand...

Ahem


----------



## jodie3 (28 December 2013)

I see they are staying with the colour theme....................

That post is so bad it almost looks as if it is deliberately misspelt.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

Oh purple comet has gone too!?! I thought they were genuine!


----------



## lisa_dundee (28 December 2013)

Don't even respond!!


----------



## lisabethm (28 December 2013)

Hmmm. I'm more a sit back and read than anything, unless after advise myself and its taken a loong time to read through this, I spy trolls and sock puppets here! Someone I know has a 'onsie' business, they've actually been helping people who've been disappointed over the Christmas period by the particular product this thread is aimed at.


----------



## chorro (29 December 2013)

Purple comet is still there she just thanked Cross for all the help


----------



## FionaM12 (29 December 2013)

chorro said:



			Purple comet is still there she just thanked Cross for all the help
		
Click to expand...

No they've gone. Name has gone white.


----------



## chorro (29 December 2013)

Ah right  I'm using my phone so maybe it doesn't show


----------



## Jonesy (29 December 2013)

Her name is grayed out, so appears she is no longer an active member 

How bizarre.... I didn't have the posts above in this thread until I posted! Unless it's just too late at night for me.


----------



## risky business (29 December 2013)

Can't see why people are using her age as an excuse..

I'm 21 and I don't consider myself a 'girl'.. Sadly when you become an adult you have to take responsibility for your actions and at 21 your well old enough to understand this.


----------



## chorro (29 December 2013)

I didn't know that names grayed out if the person wasn't active anymore.  They just stay the same colour on my phone


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 December 2013)

I think people will use any excuse really.  Age is no excuse especially when you think you are adult enough to run a company. At her age I was running a store with 30 staff.


----------



## Dusty85 (29 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			The first bit of sense you have spoken throughout this whole thread, fliss.
		
Click to expand...

Who is Fliss?


----------



## hairycob (29 December 2013)

Cross posted information that is of general use when having a dispute with a company but is likely to get get lost if it is only posted here. I wonder if admin could make a sticky with that info. If they do then 1 good thing will have come this thread if nothing else.


----------



## lula (29 December 2013)

I am sorry if i have misjudged any of the very new posters coming forward to complain against a company a lot of customers are unhappy with.

Since we now have a few new posters with such complaints (and purple comet's name is now grey'd out so it seems she has left? The reasoning for my suspicion is this: The main claim from the Directors of Shwmea and their associates is that unhappy customers are ficticious, lying etc. Being overtly cynical by nature, it did occur to me that they may have decided to send some people over to play the part of unhappy customer only to out them as fake with malicious intentions at a later date with the intention of discrediting the thread and all the other customers with genuine complaints.


If they can prove that 2 or 3 customers were maliciously lying they will try to use that to prove they all are.

That would be a dirty trick, but keep it in mind. 
However, i do apologise if i am being just too suspicious for my own good.


----------



## cptrayes (29 December 2013)

I thought the same lula.  Possibly also a lure to try to  get people to libel them in PMs

Purplecomet seems to make no sense otherwise.  You would think they would work out that the more they post the longer this thread is going to stay on the first page of new posts, wouldn't you?

Unless the rules have changed recently, creating a new login while banned will result in a lifetime ban. It will be interesting to see if SMF is ever used again.


----------



## lula (29 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			I thought the same lula.
		
Click to expand...

ah good. 
sometimes i think its just me that always thinks the worst.


----------



## lula (29 December 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Purplecomet seems to make no sense otherwise.  You would think they would work out that the more they post the longer this thread is going to stay on the first page of new posts, wouldn't you?
.
		
Click to expand...

you would think so. 
But i suspect letting the thread sink to the bottom of the board isnt good enough anymore. it can always be found by Google.

They want the thread gone and by encouraging this thread to descend into slanging matches they hope to achieve that.


----------



## dogatemysalad (29 December 2013)

The first search page on Google shows not only this thread but previous ones and similar threads on other horse forums. Each time these links get a hit, the threads should  remain on the first page, if the hits are numerous enough. 
The good thing is that customers get a wide cross section of reviews and experiences and not just the company's facebook page with negative posts deleted.


----------



## Happyhooves12 (29 December 2013)

lisabethm said:



			Hmmm. I'm more a sit back and read than anything, unless after advise myself and its taken a loong time to read through this, I spy trolls and sock puppets here! Someone I know has a 'onsie' business, they've actually been helping people who've been disappointed over the Christmas period by the particular product this thread is aimed at.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Churchill's of England? What a joke. Appalling fit, photoshopped photo (red one) and the woman who runs it is rude. I'm intrigued to see how long she lasts.


----------



## Happyhooves12 (29 December 2013)

scarletfever said:



			Y r so many of u detemned to bully Jessica into walking away from her bussness. She has worked so hard and is so nice maybe if some of you come off her and spoke to her u wud see for yourselves. She has just given too a girl on fb a loverley onsie as her horse got colic and she won a free one on a fb comp.  She dont have to do stuff like that but oh no the keyboard warriers are out. 

Maybe your hoping you push her so far she sells her bussness to u  !

Think you shud all look after your horses instead of bullying young girls. I dont no her but i have ordered from her and am very pleased.
		
Click to expand...

Another user banned for standing up for the company? Well well you're playing this well into shwmae's hand


----------



## Happyhooves12 (29 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			The first search page on Google shows not only this thread but previous ones and similar threads on other horse forums. Each time these links get a hit, the threads should  remain on the first page, if the hits are numerous enough. 
The good thing is that customers get a wide cross section of reviews and experiences and not just the company's facebook page with negative posts deleted.
		
Click to expand...

So what you're saying is that you frequently check on google to see of this thread comes top, if this isn't the case you bump it. Sorry, do you have nothing better to do with your day? A job? Horses perhaps.....


----------



## Happyhooves12 (29 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			I wonder if happyhorse12 is any relation to happyhunter12? :rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

It's happyhooves, sweetie. Very nice detective work, gold badge coming your way.


----------



## Girlracer (29 December 2013)

My god is this thread (and others!!) *still* going on?

I recognise it's important other customers see what's gone on, but seriously, does no one have anything better to do than keep this thread going and keep arguing the same points over and over?


----------



## khalswitz (29 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			Oh Churchill's of England? What a joke. Appalling fit, photoshopped photo (red one) and the woman who runs it is rude. I'm intrigued to see how long she lasts.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like some of the reviews of Shwmae.


----------



## *hic* (29 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			Another user banned for standing up for the company? Well well you're playing this well into shwmae's hand
		
Click to expand...

That's what IP logging is for


----------



## Happyhooves12 (29 December 2013)

khalswitz said:



			Sounds like some of the reviews of Shwmae.
		
Click to expand...

Please come back with a better comment next time, I spent approx 2 wasted seconds on this one


----------



## Happyhooves12 (29 December 2013)

*hic* said:



			That's what IP logging is for 

Click to expand...

Did you check that, did you?


----------



## Jackfrost1 (29 December 2013)

I spent an hour this morning (an hour of my life i wont get back!!) reading this thread, the ones in the club house and going through Shwmae's fb page. Interestingly, in my opinion many of their photos displaying their wares apppear to have been photoshopped. photos of  so called happy customers horses/ponies in the onesies purchased from Shwmae all show terrible fit. Its only matter of time before a serious injury is sustained by a horse/pony while wearing one of these hideous items. Having been involved with a trec team who designed and used their own lycra onesies at Olympia last week and they never moved, maybe the design and mabufacturing team at Shwmae could take a lesson or two from the ladt who made them. They went through several training sessions, the qualifier and the final and didnt move once and are featired in this weeks horse and hound.


----------



## dogatemysalad (29 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			So what you're saying is that you frequently check on google to see of this thread comes top, if this isn't the case you bump it. Sorry, do you have nothing better to do with your day? A job? Horses perhaps.....
		
Click to expand...

 No need, its how google works. 

No need to be rude and offensive to posters and why the attack on a rival company ?


----------



## Jackfrost1 (29 December 2013)

appologies for typing errors-no glasses!


----------



## Happyhooves12 (29 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			No need, its how google works. No need to be rude and offensive to posters and why the attack on a rival company ?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry, there I was thinking that this forum allowed people to have a blast at companies, it's my personal opinion which I have shared with others, is that not aloud?


----------



## Patterdale (29 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			Oh Churchill's of England?....... Appalling fit.........and the woman who runs it is rude. I'm intrigued to see how long she lasts.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I know I shouldn't respond, but this one really made me lol!
People in glass houses, eh??


----------



## Happyhooves12 (29 December 2013)

Jackfrost1 said:



			appologies for typing errors-no glasses!
		
Click to expand...

A new account ? Oh no, watch out... Could be shwmae trying to rile people up, or perhaps you are Churchill's of England yourself... Oh the possibilities


----------



## Happyhooves12 (29 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Sorry, I know I shouldn't respond, but this one really made me lol!
People in glass houses, eh??
		
Click to expand...

Hi again, back with your useless comments I see. Wonderful


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 December 2013)

Have just read this whole thread and wow....just wow..!!!!
I would never buy anything like a "onesie" for a horse BUT Im truly shocked by the reactions to the complaints on here :eek3: 
Clearly this random product has a great market and potential so really well done to Shwmae for that but crikey you need to sort out your manners!!!!!!


----------



## Marydoll (29 December 2013)

Girlracer said:



			My god is this thread (and others!!) *still* going on?

I recognise it's important other customers see what's gone on, but seriously, does no one have anything better to do than keep this thread going and keep arguing the same points over and over?
		
Click to expand...

Yet still you open the thread and comment, you do see the irony of this surely.


----------



## Hippona (29 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			So what you're saying is that you frequently check on google to see of this thread comes top, if this isn't the case you bump it. Sorry, do you have nothing better to do with your day? A job? Horses perhaps.....
		
Click to expand...




Happyhooves12 said:



			It's happyhooves, sweetie. Very nice detective work, gold badge coming your way. 

Click to expand...




Happyhooves12 said:



			Please come back with a better comment next time, I spent approx 2 wasted seconds on this one
		
Click to expand...




Happyhooves12 said:



			Did you check that, did you?
		
Click to expand...




Happyhooves12 said:



			Oh I'm sorry, there I was thinking that this forum allowed people to have a blast at companies, it's my personal opinion which I have shared with others, is that not aloud?
		
Click to expand...




Happyhooves12 said:



			A new account ? Oh no, watch out... Could be shwmae trying to rile people up, or perhaps you are Churchill's of England yourself... Oh the possibilities
		
Click to expand...




Happyhooves12 said:



			Hi again, back with your useless comments I see. Wonderful 

Click to expand...

Calm down dear...you seem to have something of personal  axe to grind.

This thread is to share personal experience of crap product (if you're lucky enough to receive it) and shoddy customer care. 
Word of mouth is king...good and bad. 
Hopefully no more people will be ripped off to the tune of hundreds of pounds....dissatisfied customers are not confined to this thread....getting all aggro won't change that.

Ps it's ALLOWED.....:rolleyes3:


----------



## Jackfrost1 (29 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			A new account ? Oh no, watch out... Could be shwmae trying to rile people up, or perhaps you are Churchill's of England yourself... Oh the possibilities
		
Click to expand...


No, not at all. I am Lisa Frain who's fleece pj set lasted precisely one hour on my cob Colin after waiting more than 3 months for delivery! I dont need to hide behind a computer screen and am quite happy to tell everyone who i am and my experiences with Shwmae. However i cannot post them on the fb page as surprise surprise you have blocked me!!!


----------



## dogatemysalad (29 December 2013)

mary christmas said:



			Yet still you open the thread and comment, you do see the irony of this surely.
		
Click to expand...

 Agree MC. 

Why do people  click on the threads that don't interest them ?


----------



## Happyhooves12 (29 December 2013)

Hippona said:



			Calm down dear...you seem to have something of personal  axe to grind.

This thread is to share personal experience of crap product (if you're lucky enough to receive it) and shoddy customer care. 
Word of mouth is king...good and bad. 
Hopefully no more people will be ripped off to the tune of hundreds of pounds....dissatisfied customers are not confined to this thread....getting all aggro won't change that.

Ps it's ALLOWED.....:rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

Good and bad? Yet anyone with a good experience gets accused of being smf, or someone with multiple accounts? Oh yes and let's not forget they get banned. So, dear.. Take your comments else where and speak to someone else, not me.


----------



## Marydoll (29 December 2013)

Im not a customer, i think the product is hideous, but i do think its important this thread remains to allow informed choice for anyone who wants to buy the items on offer. Its not worth taking the bait and losing the thread, better to ignore certain posts if they bother you just   im sure it wont be long until theyre gone for trolling

Dear lord that was quick lol


----------



## Hippona (29 December 2013)

They get banned by admin for having multiple accounts, not for having good experiences. Which suggests they are not genuine happy customers.

Why do people with genuine complaints get blocked from the Shwmae Facebook page?

I'll  post my comments where and when I like...happily on here you don't have the power to block me


----------



## Hippona (29 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			Good and bad? Yet anyone with a good experience gets accused of being smf, or someone with multiple accounts? Oh yes and let's not forget they get banned. So, dear.. Take your comments else where and speak to someone else, not me.
		
Click to expand...

Word of mouth in general...loads of threads on here regarding companies who know how to look after customers....Rideaway, Hope Valley, Ariat, Equestrian Clearance etc etc

People are usually happy to recommend good service, the flip side is warning people where not to get ripped off....
I'd never buy a onsie....Not my thing. But if I did I know who I wouldn't be sending my money to.....there's far too many  unhappy customers for it to be a minor blip I'm afraid.


----------



## Penny Less (29 December 2013)

Mary Christmas I received an infraction for using the t word so be careful!


----------



## Dusty85 (29 December 2013)

I see it all became too much for Happyhorse-hooves-whatever and they've gone on a holiday.


----------



## brucea (29 December 2013)

I'd never buy a onsie....Not my thing.
		
Click to expand...

No, neither would I really. I think they look whimsical and not something I would personally put my horse in. But we have taken on a little sharer for our Shetland x Sec A and it would be a convenient way of keeping him clean for her to ride and handle so I was considering it. 

He's very mucky pony and likes rolling in whatever mucky things are available to roll in. 

So it would have been useful - which is why I checked them out - and glad I found all the negative feedback on here before going ahead. We'll just use a rug with a neck and leg bandages on the days she's coming to ride.


----------



## Jonesy (29 December 2013)

the irony of all this, is that had Shwmae let all reviews good and bad, be on their FB page such as other companies i.e. starbucks, derby house et al and not censored the reviews being put forward and dealt with the customer complaints/queries, this thread would never be here or at the very least would have died a death long ago.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (29 December 2013)

Just checking in to see if there is any progress. 

Not surprised that happyhooves has gone. She wasn't very happy.


----------



## Howardtheduck (29 December 2013)

Jackfrost1 said:



			No, not at all. I am Lisa Frain who's fleece pj set lasted precisely one hour on my cob Colin after waiting more than 3 months for delivery! I dont need to hide behind a computer screen and am quite happy to tell everyone who i am and my experiences with Shwmae. However i cannot post them on the fb page as surprise surprise you have blocked me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Could I possibly make a suggestion?  I know you said it was a year or two ago this all happened to you and it is most probably too late to take any action, but if you could contact Citizens Advice and discuss this with them then at least another complaint file will be started and registered.  I just think the more files there are on record the more visible it becomes to TS.


----------



## lisabethm (29 December 2013)

Happyhooves12 said:



			Oh Churchill's of England? What a joke. Appalling fit, photoshopped photo (red one) and the woman who runs it is rude. I'm intrigued to see how long she lasts.
		
Click to expand...


I don't recall mentioning any names in my post??

I really don't advise you put words/names into other people's posts.


----------



## Hippona (29 December 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			I see it all became too much for Happyhorse-hooves-whatever and they've gone on a holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Probably exploded....


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 December 2013)

Blimey what a saga.  I am so old my horses still wear New Zealands, day rugs and string vests, but I sincerely hope all dissatisfied customers get their money back, and horses that are wearing the hoods do not injure themselves.

I might just commission a set of pj's for Ted my feral Shire horse with a £100 to charity if anyone can get them on him !


----------



## Zebedee (29 December 2013)

Jackfrost1 said:



			No, not at all. I am Lisa Frain who's fleece pj set lasted precisely one hour on my cob Colin after waiting more than 3 months for delivery! I dont need to hide behind a computer screen and am quite happy to tell everyone who i am and my experiences with Shwmae. However i cannot post them on the fb page as surprise surprise you have blocked me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Did you forget the login for Cobbledegook?   

We looked at ordering from this lot back in May for the Quadrille costumes & they had a bad enough rep by then to put us off even contacting them for a quote


----------



## Jackfrost1 (29 December 2013)

Zebedee said:



			Did you forget the login for Cobbledegook?   

We looked at ordering from this lot back in May for the Quadrille costumes & they had a bad enough rep by then to put us off even contacting them for a quote
		
Click to expand...

I did indeed and even forgot which email address it was attached to! Fingers crossed I won't get banned for having another Id as what I've do e was not intentional!! Thank god you didn't otherwise the team would never have got to bury farm, well not this year anyway!!!


----------



## Jackfrost1 (29 December 2013)

friskyfilly said:



			Hi my boss brought one for a clients horse at work. The item was delivered quickly but unfortunately the manufacture/quality of the item was awful. The leg lengths were different and the eye holes were at different levels. also the body length was more suited to a 15hh then a 13hh pony it was measured for. My boss did try and return item but was informed as it was already used (only tried on as unsafe to use). I believe my boss left it at that and another onesie was purchased from another company which fits lovely.
		
Click to expand...

I kept it rather stupidly as I felt it was a lesson learned and I just couldn't be bothered with the faf involved with returning it after the hassle and delay in actually getting the damn thing! I will however report them to Carmarthen trading standards if it will help the cause of others. I think valuable lessons have been learned by all so far. Snuggy hoods Etc all the way although I can reccomend kernow equestrian too very much!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (29 December 2013)

Suppose one of the positives from this thread is the realisation that there are a few good companies making these body suits for horses. 

I'd never heard of some of these small companies like Kernow for example, who, judging buy the customer endorsements are doing a good job. Snuggy hoods, I know from personal experience are excellent. Good quality and a realistic price.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 December 2013)

Yep MSR and the other company that was mentioned above who has kindly donated items to make up for kiddies disappointments  Dont get better service than that


----------



## MerrySherryRider (29 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Yep MSR and the other company that was mentioned above who has kindly donated items to make up for kiddies disappointments  Dont get better service than that 

Click to expand...

Yes, I was told about that. What lovely people.


----------



## dogatemysalad (29 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Yep MSR and the other company that was mentioned above who has kindly donated items to make up for kiddies disappointments  Dont get better service than that 

Click to expand...

Really ? How kind. 

I was wondering how these fleece things keep horses clean though. Doesn't wet mud and urine soak through because surely if the fabric was waterproof, it wouldn't be breathable enough to wear as a close fitting suit covering the horse from nose to hoof ?

I worry about these horses, apart from the danger of badly fitted hoods and legs, wouldn't the horse get itchy and uncomfortable.


----------



## khalswitz (29 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			Really ? How kind. 

I was wondering how these fleece things keep horses clean though. Doesn't wet mud and urine soak through because surely if the fabric was waterproof, it wouldn't be breathable enough to wear as a close fitting suit covering the horse from nose to hoof ?

I worry about these horses, apart from the danger of badly fitted hoods and legs, wouldn't the horse get itchy and uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

You can get single skin tents that are waterproof and breathable, so a thin, close layer that is breathable and waterproof isn't impossible. However I would agree that fleece isn't usually waterproof, and waterproofing it would decrease breathability, so would be interesting to see what tests have been done.

I would be surprised if they were suitable for exercise, as was shown in the images.


----------



## dogatemysalad (29 December 2013)

I have a fleece waterproof exercise rug by Splash Clothing but I don't use it often as my horses get warm exercising which is why I was wondering. 

Do shwmae claim their suits are waterproof and breathable or is the fleece just ordinary fabric and not tested for use on horses  ?


----------



## lisa_dundee (29 December 2013)

dogatemysalad said:



			I have a fleece waterproof exercise rug by Splash Clothing but I don't use it often as my horses get warm exercising which is why I was wondering. 

Do shwmae claim their suits are waterproof and breathable or is the fleece just ordinary fabric and not tested for use on horses  ?
		
Click to expand...

I dont know what Shwmae claim but as i used to use one of the same suppliers as them for fleece, i can confirm it is just normal fleece that is used for human clothing, i am not aware of a specific equine fleece. You can get different thicknesses but thats it really


----------



## WelshD (29 December 2013)

I would imagine the owners of Black Caviar wouldnt have risked their horse in anything dangerous or non breathable so it must be perfectly possible to make such a thing but hopefully on a cheaper scale! 

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2012/jun/05/black-caviar-lycra-suit-ascot

I often wonder if it was these pictures that started the craze, I cant remember seeing a onesie before this hit the news


----------



## MerrySherryRider (29 December 2013)

I'd have thought you'd need a heavy duty fleece fabric for horses. Surely normal fleece would be more likely to rip or develop holes.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (29 December 2013)

WelshD said:



			I would imagine the owners of Black Caviar wouldnt have risked their horse in anything dangerous or non breathable so it must be perfectly possible to make such a thing but hopefully on a cheaper scale! 

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2012/jun/05/black-caviar-lycra-suit-ascot

I often wonder if it was these pictures that started the craze, I cant remember seeing a onesie before this hit the news
		
Click to expand...

I remember that. It's a compression suit made by a professional company. Don't think Shwmae's in the same league.


----------



## WelshD (29 December 2013)

MerrySherryRider said:



			I remember that. It's a compression suit made by a professional company. Don't think Shwmae's in the same league. 

Click to expand...

LOL not even on the same planet

It does prove that its possible though!


----------



## sunleychops (29 December 2013)

WelshD said:



			I would imagine the owners of Black Caviar wouldnt have risked their horse in anything dangerous or non breathable so it must be perfectly possible to make such a thing but hopefully on a cheaper scale! 

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2012/jun/05/black-caviar-lycra-suit-ascot

I often wonder if it was these pictures that started the craze, I cant remember seeing a onesie before this hit the news
		
Click to expand...


A High Tech compression suit is  very, very different to a cheap, tacky onesie made of cheap fleece and ill fitting


----------



## dogatemysalad (29 December 2013)

WelshD said:



http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2012/jun/05/black-caviar-lycra-suit-ascot

Click to expand...

Just had a mental image of a fat little Shetland in one of these.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 December 2013)

Shwmae claimed theirs was weather proof, same as snuggy I think ie not water proof but could be resistant or shower proof, I'd imagine a good wash in nik wax would work wonders for shower proof on a nylon hood of cheaper make 

The picture of the horse rolling in the snow and the snow clinging to the fleece made me cringe!!


----------



## WelshD (29 December 2013)

chrisritch said:



			A High Tech compression suit is  very, very different to a cheap, tacky onesie made of cheap fleece and ill fitting
		
Click to expand...

I know and I have indicated that

It was more of an answer to the people who were wondering how a onesie could possibly be breathable regardless of fabric

I dare say the compression element of this suit added many many numbers to the price BUT it does prove that properly breathable material does exist and that a onesie can be made to fit correctly.

I guess I am trying to say that its not necessarily the idea that is flawed but more the execution


----------



## dogatemysalad (29 December 2013)

The compression suit does look expensive, I wonder how much ? Was it designed for air travel ? 

Also wonder why the Shwmae onesie is so much more expensive than other companies who make fleece and lycra body suits and incidentally, look like a better product than shwmae's.


----------



## Patterdale (30 December 2013)

The compression suit is designed for travelling or recovery after exertion. They aren't 'breathable' as such, but the company say that, provided there is sufficient ventilation, the material is designed to be cool in hot weather and warm in cold weather.
They're not designed to be worn when lying down, so they're not for regular stabled use. 
It also apparently draws moisture away from the skin. 
They cost around $600 Australian dollars.


----------



## Howardtheduck (30 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			They cost around $600 Australian dollars.
		
Click to expand...

That's approx. £320 .... not bad all things considering!


----------



## PolarSkye (30 December 2013)

WelshD said:



			I would imagine the owners of Black Caviar wouldnt have risked their horse in anything dangerous or non breathable so it must be perfectly possible to make such a thing but hopefully on a cheaper scale! 

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2012/jun/05/black-caviar-lycra-suit-ascot

I often wonder if it was these pictures that started the craze, I cant remember seeing a onesie before this hit the news
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I've seen this photo somewhere on a Shwmae-related page - web, FB or otherwise . . . the inference being that they had something to do with it?  Or am I making that up?  It's possible I'm mistaken . . . 

P


----------



## Horseymom (30 December 2013)

I was a potential customer of Shwmae's. My daughter saw the onesie in her Facebook feed and wanted one for Christmas. I inquired on their page about price in dollars and received no response. I PM'd them on Facebook about sizing and pricing. Again no response. Because I was checking Facebook on their page for a response, I noticed some people asking where there shipments were and then the comments would disappear. I am a single mom and this would have been an expensive purchase for me as I suppose it is for anyone. So I Googled them and found this feed. It was early in the feed only a few pages but it made me question them. I inquired on their page about the forum and requested a response or a comment. I was willing to give them the benefit of the doubt because things happen. I was immediately blocked and my comment deleted. As a potential customer, I feel I have the right to know about a companies practices and policies, their track record, their delivery and rerun policy, and quality of product. I am not in a position to send money for something and never receive it. Their reaction to my inquiry prompted me to research more and I am glad I never ordered. This information saved me a boatload of money and more importantly saved me from having to explain to my daughter that I spent all of her Christmas money on something she might never receive. The latter would have been far more sad and painful as a mom. People need to be able to make informed decisions when buying from a company but it is hard to do when comments are deleted and you can't get a true picture of what is going on. It is a shame too because there is obviously a market for these. So thank you to all who have shared their experiences and saved me some money and my daughter's Christmas.


----------



## alliersv1 (30 December 2013)

Horseymom said:



			I was a potential customer of Shwmae's. My daughter saw the onesie in her Facebook feed and wanted one for Christmas. I inquired on their page about price in dollars and received no response. I PM'd them on Facebook about sizing and pricing. Again no response. Because I was checking Facebook on their page for a response, I noticed some people asking where there shipments were and then the comments would disappear. I am a single mom and this would have been an expensive purchase for me as I suppose it is for anyone. So I Googled them and found this feed. It was early in the feed only a few pages but it made me question them. I inquired on their page about the forum and requested a response or a comment. I was willing to give them the benefit of the doubt because things happen. I was immediately blocked and my comment deleted. As a potential customer, I feel I have the right to know about a companies practices and policies, their track record, their delivery and rerun policy, and quality of product. I am not in a position to send money for something and never receive it. Their reaction to my inquiry prompted me to research more and I am glad I never ordered. This information saved me a boatload of money and more importantly saved me from having to explain to my daughter that I spent all of her Christmas money on something she might never receive. The latter would have been far more sad and painful as a mom. People need to be able to make informed decisions when buying from a company but it is hard to do when comments are deleted and you can't get a true picture of what is going on. It is a shame too because there is obviously a market for these. So thank you to all who have shared their experiences and saved me some money and my daughter's Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you've had a lucky escape.
This is what the people involved with this company cannot understand about this thread, and others on other forums. It is not simply people ganging up on them. It is a valuable resource to enable people to make judgements based on GENUINE "customer feedback", something which is lacking on the company's FB page, because, as you have found yourself, they swiftly delete any negative or searching comments.
I am sorry your daughter has been disappointed, but glad for your sake that you voted with your feet.
There are quite a few other companies providing similar products over here, so perhaps you could do a bit of shopping around and surprise her?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 December 2013)

One final reminder: 

Do not do business with an internet company that will not display any contact information, eg a postal address on their website

A friend of mine posted a request for the address on their FB page & had the question deleted & was blocked.... 

Well done SMF - yet another way to lose clients..........


----------



## russianhorse (30 December 2013)

Wow ..... Just wow

I have spent ages reading this whole thread, and can honestly say this is one company I would steer clear of. 

The way this company has conducted themselves is down right shocking. Customer Service/ Relations is just that - make the situation right by the customer who has given you their hard earned money not treat them like criminals or that you deserve to take their money off them and give them nowt in return

I have rarely come across a company so indifferent to their clients. If someone purchases an item either send them the item or refund their money. Simples. Don't make excuses, apologise and sort it

Certainly from making my own judgement from this thread, I wouldn't go within 100 yards


----------



## Horseymom (30 December 2013)

Thank you. I have looked at other companies. Sadly in the US there is nothing out there like this. Unfortunately sizing for my daughter's horse is an issue. I am not a seamstress by any means, but I was able to purchase a pattern from Suitability for a hood and blanket. I made some adjustments, sewed on some legs and my daughter was none the wiser. It is very sad though as there seems to be a large market and huge potential for this product globally. I hope everyone else gets their money back.  
I just wanted people to know this helped me.


----------



## alliersv1 (30 December 2013)

Horseymom said:



			I am not a seamstress by any means,
		
Click to expand...

From some of the pictures I've seen of their products, I would imagine what you managed to produce was at least as good as something you could have potentially paid a lot of $ for.
As you say, there does seem to be a large market, so you would expect customers to be looked after a bit better.
Glad it helped you though. That is the main thing


----------



## HoHum (30 December 2013)

Snuggy Hoods recently launched in the USA I think ..if that would be of any interest Horseymom, not sure they do the full fleecy suits but they do seem to have a good reputation here. 
http://www.snuggyhoodsusa.com/products/Slinky-Show-Hood-Leopard/d9


----------



## Horseymom (30 December 2013)

I did email Snuggy Hoods but they didn't receive their US shipment in time for Christmas. They were very nice and apologized but I needed it for Christmas. Unfortunately my daughter has a warmblood that is huge, and very hard to fit.  Thank you for the suggestion though


----------



## BLUEALPACKA (30 December 2013)

Lovely to see your all still at it. Not planning on getting a job anytime soon. No change there &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## lisa_dundee (30 December 2013)

Oh quick find the troll spray! There has been a few new posters have posted since you were last here to stir up trouble BLUEALPACKA and they are fully entitled to their opinion without being accused of being jobless layabouts just because they have read and commented on this thread!! How bloody rude! I WILL NOT RESPOND TO YOU AGAIN AND HOPE OTHERS WONT EITHER!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 December 2013)

Oh the blue one is back, hello and hopefully soon to be good bye as well. Insulting people is not a way of staying in this forum I thought you might have learned that by now.


----------



## BLUEALPACKA (30 December 2013)

A lovely warm welcome from you all, thank you all so much


----------



## cptrayes (30 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



			Lovely to see your all still at it. Not planning on getting a job anytime soon. No change there &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...




lisa_dundee said:



			Oh quick find the troll spray! There has been a few new posters have posted since you were last here to stir up trouble BLUEALPACKA and they are fully entitled to their opinion without being accused of being jobless layabouts just because they have read and commented on this thread!! How bloody rude! I WILL NOT RESPOND TO YOU AGAIN AND HOPE OTHERS WONT EITHER!
		
Click to expand...

I will, because the longer this thread gets, the more people like horseymom are going to see it and potentially save themselves from loss and upset. I find It difficult to believe that you don't understand that BA, but I'm happy to keep it running as long as you want to keep posting 


You are right, by the way.  I'm not planning to get a job any time soon. I was able to retire before I was fifty on the money I saved from building a business giving customers what they paid for.  The directors of Shwmae should try it, it's a neat idea that they sound as though they might not have come across.


----------



## luckyoldme (30 December 2013)

A lot of these new members seem to have a lot in common.......namely a bit of an obsession with wether we all work or not. 
Well I have my own business. I had a lovely Christmas with lots of customers ringing to say how satisfied they were with the products I made for them. I am a seamstress and a fantastic embroiderer...this thread is giving me ideas of what to turn my hand to in the new year.


----------



## russianhorse (30 December 2013)

It shocks me tbh that some posters seem to think the way the company has behaved is acceptable. 

In all honesty, if you shopped online for a delivery of food groceries and paid good money for your items, would you not be spitting blood if no delivery turned up months later ...... Or better still never

Would you really sit back and think "oh well, it's not their fault they must be busy" or accept if the company started spouting that it was jealousy fuelling you to complain etc?

Almost laughable


----------



## alliersv1 (30 December 2013)

Horseymom said:



			I did email Snuggy Hoods but they didn't receive their US shipment in time for Christmas. They were very nice and apologized but I needed it for Christmas. Unfortunately my daughter has a warmblood that is huge, and very hard to fit.  Thank you for the suggestion though

Click to expand...

Ah well. At least you know they are there if you ever need anything in the future, and at least they showed honest and thoughtful CUSTOMER SERVICE, by not making promises that they couldn't keep, unlike some.....

BA...Hi, and byeeee


----------



## scrunchie (30 December 2013)

Anyway, being a jobless layabout isn't against the law.

Unlike what Shwmae has been doing. 

Have fun with Trading Standards, Blue/Pink/Silver etc.


----------



## LittleRedHen (30 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA (sic)
Bit of a loose cannon aren't you? 
Do you really think that your on-line trolling is a good idea?
Indeed, do Shwmae even know you are spear heading their latest offensive in customer relations?
I would be rather annoyed if I were Shwmae.
The last thing they need is a loose cannon like you adding to their woes, behaving like you are is far more damaging to their already tarnished reputation than any customer review left on this thread.
I won several million on the lottery couple of years ago, so work is not something I do a lot of these days.
So glad this thread assisted the lady from the US in making an informed choice.
Happy New Year!


----------



## lisa_dundee (30 December 2013)

LittleRedHen said:



			BLUEALPACKA (sic)
Bit of a loose cannon aren't you? 
Do you really think that your on-line trolling is a good idea?
Indeed, do Shwmae even know you are spear heading their latest offensive in customer relations?
I would be rather annoyed if I were Shwmae.
The last thing they need is a loose cannon like you adding to their woes, behaving like you are is far more damaging to their already tarnished reputation than any customer review left on this thread.
I won several million on the lottery couple of years ago, so work is not something I do a lot of these days.
So glad this thread assisted the lady from the US in making an informed choice.
Happy New Year!
		
Click to expand...

Jealous.com lol I never win anything! I'd be lucky if I won £7 lol x


----------



## poops (30 December 2013)

Phew what a thread, longer than a Parelli thread. I hope all the folks who have paid for goods and haven't received them pursue getting a refund.


----------



## Stable person (30 December 2013)

Shwmae has got some letters on their way in the post from me. Let's hope I get a reply...
Not getting any luck on fb on the plus side I am not yet blocked. Never had a reply through their pay e mail.


----------



## Shysmum (30 December 2013)

Oh God, i thought this thread was dying with the loss of SMF.


----------



## Howardtheduck (30 December 2013)

Stable person said:



			Shwmae has got some letters on their way in the post from me. Let's hope I get a reply...
Not getting any luck on fb on the plus side I am not yet blocked. Never had a reply through their pay e mail.
		
Click to expand...

As advised by Citizens Advice I hope!

Don't worry if you do not get a response to it...


----------



## cptrayes (30 December 2013)

LittleRedHen said:



			BLUEALPACKA (sic)

Indeed, do Shwmae even know you are spear heading their latest offensive in customer relations?
		
Click to expand...

.    Brilliantly phrased question.


----------



## Howardtheduck (30 December 2013)

LittleRedHen said:



			BLUEALPACKA (sic)
Indeed, do Shwmae even know you are spear heading their latest offensive in customer relations?.
		
Click to expand...







cptrayes said:



.    Brilliantly phrased question.
		
Click to expand...

Pity BlueAlp cant reply


----------



## Renvers (30 December 2013)

Stable person said:



			Shwmae has got some letters on their way in the post from me. Let's hope I get a reply...
Not getting any luck on fb on the plus side I am not yet blocked. Never had a reply through their pay e mail.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck, I hope you get a satisfactory and speedy outcome


----------



## cptrayes (30 December 2013)

Howardtheduck said:



			Pity BlueAlp cant reply
		
Click to expand...

Shame  

That does tend to happen when you come into the forum simply to insult people, unfortunately.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 December 2013)

BLUEALPACKA said:



			Lovely to see your all still at it. Not planning on getting a job anytime soon. No change there &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Some of us are on holiday for two weeks. :smile3:


----------



## Marydoll (30 December 2013)

Oh dear it appears Bluealpacka has been packed up and shown the door, not surprisingly coming in with that attitude.


----------



## SamanthaG (31 December 2013)

Its very unprofessional for a company to say on FB that others are jealous of their products.  Just handle the complaints!


----------



## FionaM12 (31 December 2013)

SamanthaG said:



			Its very unprofessional for a company to say on FB that others are jealous of their products.  Just handle the complaints!
		
Click to expand...

It's embarrassingly bad and unprofessional behaviour indeed. No decent company confident in its product would write a post like that. I'm not involved in this debate at all, but that post on Fb alone would put me off buying from Shwmae, had I ever considered it.


----------



## Howardtheduck (31 December 2013)

Ah, you mean this literary gem I have just copied from the Shwmae FB page.  I have been kind and copied the spell checked one!

_*(Spell checked)

 Shwmaes innovative design the equine onesie is something many are jealous of and many wish to destroy by bad naming it but this design is utterly faultless in what it can do for horse and owners alike.

 Offering warmth this terrible winter, protection from the sun and flies in the summer and soft coverage over injuries.

 We urge people to ignore the sour people trying to put the onesies/shwmae down we can assure you the green eyed monster certainly pops it head up here and there.

 Shwmae is proud to be the makers and founders of the only onesie worth buying.

 Cheaper is never better and don't take it from us! We have countless messages confirming those who have tried these less fortunate companies and ended up asking shwmae to nicely to remake them due to others designs faults.

 One company has claimed shwmae to be going out of making them and we can rectify that it is NOT correct and the company is merely trying to take the design for their own profit. We've had outrageous amounts of complaints about said companies manners towards potential customers and their items taking in muck on the back legs due to the design and rugs ending up being stood on by horses. We ask people to avoid the company claiming this on behalf of those who have tried them.

 Another has taken pictures of shwmaes onesies and tried selling them as their own. What turns up is nothing to be desired and again we've had the items in to fix!

 It's a great honour that so many people adore shwmae so much and we look forward to keeping the company at the top of its game for many many years.*_


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

That actually beggers belief I have to say, so the people who have bought from them and have emails from their email address and screenshots from their pages are jealous?

Hmmm yes you would think that they would give it up now as that just makes them seem like they have something to hide. If I saw that Id be googling too see what they were on about.


----------



## lisa_dundee (31 December 2013)

Howardtheduck said:



  Ah, you mean this literary gem I have just copied from the Shwmae FB page.  I have been kind and copied the spell checked one!

_*(Spell checked)

 Shwmaes innovative design the equine onesie is something many are jealous of and many wish to destroy by bad naming it but this design is utterly faultless in what it can do for horse and owners alike.

 Offering warmth this terrible winter, protection from the sun and flies in the summer and soft coverage over injuries.

 We urge people to ignore the sour people trying to put the onesies/shwmae down we can assure you the green eyed monster certainly pops it head up here and there.

 Shwmae is proud to be the makers and founders of the only onesie worth buying.

 Cheaper is never better and don't take it from us! We have countless messages confirming those who have tried these less fortunate companies and ended up asking shwmae to nicely to remake them due to others designs faults.

 One company has claimed shwmae to be going out of making them and we can rectify that it is NOT correct and the company is merely trying to take the design for their own profit. We've had outrageous amounts of complaints about said companies manners towards potential customers and their items taking in muck on the back legs due to the design and rugs ending up being stood on by horses. We ask people to avoid the company claiming this on behalf of those who have tried them.

 Another has taken pictures of shwmaes onesies and tried selling them as their own. What turns up is nothing to be desired and again we've had the items in to fix!

 It's a great honour that so many people adore shwmae so much and we look forward to keeping the company at the top of its game for many many years.*_

Click to expand...

Lol DELUDED!!!


----------



## RunToEarth (31 December 2013)

Howardtheduck said:



_*(Spell checked)

 Shwmaes innovative design the equine onesie is something many are jealous of and many wish to destroy by bad naming it but this design is utterly faultless in what it can do for horse and owners alike.
*_

Click to expand...

I take that to mean utterly faultless at making your horse look like a giant candy floss in ill fitting, dangerously designed PJs, which luckily never make it onto the horse because Shwmae are faultless in relieving customers of their cash and never actually delivering the product. 

Great marketing technique...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (31 December 2013)

Did they really write that ? Really ?


----------



## alliersv1 (31 December 2013)

"The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


----------



## brucea (31 December 2013)

I come back every 24 hours and place a bet with myself that this thread will have disappeared in an HHO Admin cull! 

Really surprised to see it is still here   Deserved, yes....


----------



## alliersv1 (31 December 2013)

brucea said:



			I come back every 24 hours and place a bet with myself that this thread will have disappeared in an HHO Admin cull! 

Really surprised to see it is still here   Deserved, yes....
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to think that they realise its importance, even with the odd bit of mud flinging going on.
Perhaps they even feel a bit responsible, after giving them the time of day in the first place. Either way, fingers crossed it stays here


----------



## Penny Less (31 December 2013)

I cannot believe their latest fabrication!  Can they not see how it is only making them look even more dodgy


----------



## Hippona (31 December 2013)

Are you really allowed to write stuff like that, about other companies....that aren't true??
What's the legal position there?
Cos if I were one of the other companies....Not happy would be an understatement.


----------



## Penny Less (31 December 2013)

They haven't actually named another company


----------



## Hippona (31 December 2013)

True....but they're not ten a penny.

They have no shame.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (31 December 2013)

It looks like they've been reading this thread and got worried by the praise given to good companies making a superior product for less money.


----------



## Venevidivici (31 December 2013)

Is this them 'at the top of their game' then??!? Deary me...


----------



## Bazzel (31 December 2013)

Hi all, like a few others I have been lurking on this thread for a while and now feel compelled to post.
I am one of the few satisfied customers it seems although it wasnt the easiest of transactions.
I ordered a turn out hood for my boy so that when I clipped him he could still be turned out without getting cold. Whilst it took a few prompting FB messages before I could get a tracking number the hood arrived within the 21 days it should have. In the mean time one of my other horses had developed a really really itchy neck and so to stop him rubbing himself raw and bleeding we put the hood on him instead. He has now had it on about 4 weeks (obviously taken off every day to check him) and he is healing and has stopped rubbing - the hood has been really useful for this and has withstood the recent storms and his relentless itching on stone walls so I am very pleased with that.
Of course I now needed another one for the intended horse and it was only after ordering that I discovered all these negative reviews so I was very worried it wouldn't arrive. But my hood has arrived and within the 21 days postage I paid for. However...I was told it would arrive a lot earlier...it didn't...I inquired...was given another date...it didn't turn up...I inquired...this went on a few times until I was evetnually given a tracking number (which didn't work) and it did turn up, which is great. But, I ordered a blue 5ft9 turnout hood with no ears and received a black turnout hood with ears that appears a lot bigger than the 6ft hood I already have, so completely wrong. I emailed the company (pretty angrily) and got a very quick response (contrary to earlier messages) explaining they no longer make blue ones, (fine by me, colour is irrelevant really but would have liked to have been told first) that the sizing was correct and I could return it to have to ears taken off if desired. I cannot afford to wait to have them remove the ears so thankfully my Mum will take them off but still, I was pretty disappointed. I have just tried it on my horse and it does fit though the ears are ridiculous and the rest of the herd have already made fun of him! I was also told I would be recieving a freebie something because I had sent in an unprompted happy review of my first hood but that never turned up and I shan't be chasing it up either.
Anyway, whilst it was a bit of a hassle all I can say is my products arrived within the timescale, all messages were actually very polite if a little cryptic and slow in replying and I have found the hoods to be of decent quality so far.
I hope those who have paid for goods and not recieved them get their orders sorted soon and that this review has been helpful.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

Thats good you got your items, even though you had to go to alot of hassel and prompting to get them and them not being correct. Unfortunately you seem to be one of the minority.


----------



## alliersv1 (31 December 2013)

Bazzel said:



			Hi all, like a few others I have been lurking on this thread for a while and now feel compelled to post.
I am one of the few satisfied customers it seems although it wasnt the easiest of transactions.
I ordered a turn out hood for my boy so that when I clipped him he could still be turned out without getting cold. Whilst it took a few prompting FB messages before I could get a tracking number the hood arrived within the 21 days it should have. In the mean time one of my other horses had developed a really really itchy neck and so to stop him rubbing himself raw and bleeding we put the hood on him instead. He has now had it on about 4 weeks (obviously taken off every day to check him) and he is healing and has stopped rubbing - the hood has been really useful for this and has withstood the recent storms and his relentless itching on stone walls so I am very pleased with that.
Of course I now needed another one for the intended horse and it was only after ordering that I discovered all these negative reviews so I was very worried it wouldn't arrive. But my hood has arrived and within the 21 days postage I paid for. However...I was told it would arrive a lot earlier...it didn't...I inquired...was given another date...it didn't turn up...I inquired...this went on a few times until I was evetnually given a tracking number (which didn't work) and it did turn up, which is great. But, I ordered a blue 5ft9 turnout hood with no ears and received a black turnout hood with ears that appears a lot bigger than the 6ft hood I already have, so completely wrong. I emailed the company (pretty angrily) and got a very quick response (contrary to earlier messages) explaining they no longer make blue ones, (fine by me, colour is irrelevant really but would have liked to have been told first) that the sizing was correct and I could return it to have to ears taken off if desired. I cannot afford to wait to have them remove the ears so thankfully my Mum will take them off but still, I was pretty disappointed. I have just tried it on my horse and it does fit though the ears are ridiculous and the rest of the herd have already made fun of him! I was also told I would be recieving a freebie something because I had sent in an unprompted happy review of my first hood but that never turned up and I shan't be chasing it up either.
Anyway, whilst it was a bit of a hassle all I can say is my products arrived within the timescale, all messages were actually very polite if a little cryptic and slow in replying and I have found the hoods to be of decent quality so far.
I hope those who have paid for goods and not recieved them get their orders sorted soon and that this review has been helpful.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou for that well balanced and honest review of your service. Glad you got your stuff, shame about the hassle and items not as ordered.
I do feel though, that by not chasing up your freebie you are playing into their hands slightly. I get the feeling from things other people have posted aswell, that they have declined to chase up mistakes/ freebies/whatever, just because of the faffing involved, and I thing Shwmae are probably very aware of that. That is not a dig at you, but I think they seem to get away with making promises that they fail to keep and people don't chase up because they (perhaps understandably) give up. 
If only they would allow this sort of review on their page, I feel it would do them a lot of good...in the spirit of transparency and all that.
If I went hunting for reviews for something, and they were all 100% satisfied customers, I would probably smell a rat. There is ALWAYS someone you can't please!


----------



## Bazzel (31 December 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			Thankyou for that well balanced and honest review of your service. Glad you got your stuff, shame about the hassle and items not as ordered.
I do feel though, that by not chasing up your freebie you are playing into their hands slightly. I get the feeling from things other people have posted aswell, that they have declined to chase up mistakes/ freebies/whatever, just because of the faffing involved, and I thing Shwmae are probably very aware of that. That is not a dig at you, but I think they seem to get away with making promises that they fail to keep and people don't chase up because they (perhaps understandably) give up. 
If only they would allow this sort of review on their page, I feel it would do them a lot of good...in the spirit of transparency and all that.
If I went hunting for reviews for something, and they were all 100% satisfied customers, I would probably smell a rat. There is ALWAYS someone you can't please!
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you but with Uni exams, lots of horsey things and the general hassle of Christmas/New Year I just cannot face chasing up whatever it was they were going to send and if others have had the same experiences I understand them not wanting too also, despite this not being the right thing to do. 
I would post this on their hoenst reviews page but for some reason (I genuinely don't know as I have been very polite and correct) I have been removed from it


----------



## cptrayes (31 December 2013)

Bazzel said:



			Hi all, like a few others I have been lurking on this thread for a while and now feel compelled to post.
I am one of the few satisfied customers it seems although it wasnt the easiest of transactions.
I ordered a turn out hood for my boy so that when I clipped him he could still be turned out without getting cold. Whilst it took a few prompting FB messages before I could get a tracking number the hood arrived within the 21 days it should have. In the mean time one of my other horses had developed a really really itchy neck and so to stop him rubbing himself raw and bleeding we put the hood on him instead. He has now had it on about 4 weeks (obviously taken off every day to check him) and he is healing and has stopped rubbing - the hood has been really useful for this and has withstood the recent storms and his relentless itching on stone walls so I am very pleased with that.
Of course I now needed another one for the intended horse and it was only after ordering that I discovered all these negative reviews so I was very worried it wouldn't arrive. But my hood has arrived and within the 21 days postage I paid for. However...I was told it would arrive a lot earlier...it didn't...I inquired...was given another date...it didn't turn up...I inquired...this went on a few times until I was evetnually given a tracking number (which didn't work) and it did turn up, which is great. But, I ordered a blue 5ft9 turnout hood with no ears and received a black turnout hood with ears that appears a lot bigger than the 6ft hood I already have, so completely wrong. I emailed the company (pretty angrily) and got a very quick response (contrary to earlier messages) explaining they no longer make blue ones, (fine by me, colour is irrelevant really but would have liked to have been told first) that the sizing was correct and I could return it to have to ears taken off if desired. I cannot afford to wait to have them remove the ears so thankfully my Mum will take them off but still, I was pretty disappointed. I have just tried it on my horse and it does fit though the ears are ridiculous and the rest of the herd have already made fun of him! I was also told I would be recieving a freebie something because I had sent in an unprompted happy review of my first hood but that never turned up and I shan't be chasing it up either.
Anyway, whilst it was a bit of a hassle all I can say is my products arrived within the timescale, all messages were actually very polite if a little cryptic and slow in replying and I have found the hoods to be of decent quality so far.
I hope those who have paid for goods and not recieved them get their orders sorted soon and that this review has been helpful.
		
Click to expand...


I think the fact that you are a 'happy' customer with this experience tells me more than the unhappy ones!


----------



## Stable person (31 December 2013)

I think people are right in saying that when wrong items are sent it should be resolved BUT if I ever do get my item sent to me and it turns out to be wrong I would be very reluctant to send them anything back as you could be waiting months or worse never see any other item at all. At least if you receive something it's better then nothing I guess?


----------



## alliersv1 (31 December 2013)

Bazzel said:



			I totally agree with you but with Uni exams, lots of horsey things and the general hassle of Christmas/New Year I just cannot face chasing up whatever it was they were going to send and if others have had the same experiences I understand them not wanting too also, despite this not being the right thing to do. 
I would post this on their hoenst reviews page but for some reason (I genuinely don't know as I have been very polite and correct) I have been removed from it
		
Click to expand...




Stable person said:



			I think people are right in saying that when wrong items are sent it should be resolved BUT if I ever do get my item sent to me and it turns out to be wrong I would be very reluctant to send them anything back as you could be waiting months or worse never see any other item at all. At least if you receive something it's better then nothing I guess?
		
Click to expand...

I totally understand what you are both saying, and not saying I disagree with you at all, just saying that I think they know that due to their "customer service" reputation, people will put up and shut up just happy to have received something. Therefore, they are getting away with it.
That is their wrong, not yours 

ETA Bazzel. I think the problem is, they wouldn't know politeness if it walked up and bopped them on the nose. Unless you say that you are the happiest customer EVER, on that page, you are a gonner.


----------



## Howardtheduck (31 December 2013)

Stable person said:



			I think people are right in saying that when wrong items are sent it should be resolved BUT if I ever do get my item sent to me and it turns out to be wrong I would be very reluctant to send them anything back as you could be waiting months or worse never see any other item at all. At least if you receive something it's better then nothing I guess?
		
Click to expand...

Depends whether it fits or not.   No point in having something that can not be used


----------



## LANNIDOR1989 (31 December 2013)

CAUTION 

MY EXPERIENCE 

For those of you that are considering using Shwmae products ltd! I would do some research! In the begging I had a fantastic relationship with them they were very helpful sent my goods out in a reasonable time and made sure everything was ok. As time went on I bought a lot of products from them and things started to go wrong! In august and September I purchased £250 worth of products that I hadn't received! So After a numerous amount if emails from them saying they are in post and lots of other waffle! I decided to contact them for a refund in December! At first they was taking what I was saying as a threat! Then agreed to refund me and gave me a date and time! This still hasn't been sorted! They now have blocked me from commenting the truth on there posts! I'm angry and frustrated that this company has taken £250 off me!!! This is not slandering the company! This wouldn't be happening if they was to simply refund me my money as I hadn't received the goods in an acceptable time frame!!!!


----------



## Howardtheduck (31 December 2013)

FYI



cross said:



			For those who wanted advice on how to proceed in recovering your funds owed, to follow are the links to the various authorities/advisory services/court services which are available  to help in such circumstances.

To make a Small Claims through the courts, follow the link below. It is easy to navigate and you can submit your claim on-line. 

Note 1.  It will cost you £25.00 but if the courts find in your favour, it is likely that they will add this money to your claim against the company.

https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money/overview

Note 2. BEFORE you submit your online claim, you must write a formal letter to the company outlining your issue with them and stating your intention of action. Follow the link below for a sample letter which you can copy and paste, and fill in your relevant details. 

Note 2 a) you will need to send your letter to the companies registered address, In the case of Shwmae Products Ltd, their registered address (which is on public record at Companies House) is POUND FARM , EDWYN RALPH, BROMYARD , HEREFORDSHIRE, HR7 4LU. Send your letter recorded delivery.

Note 2 b) on the Which consumer-rights action letter before small claims court claim, the time frame that they use is 28 days. Speaking only from my personal experience, if a dispute has been running for some time ie over a month or so, and I have yet to receive a satisfactory outcome to my problem, I give a period of say 14 working days from date of recorded delivered letter. 

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/action/letter-before-small-claims-court-claim 


Reporting your situation to the Action Fraud, Report Fraud and Internet Crime http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/node/252

(To follow is taken from their website) The service is run by the National Fraud Authority  the government agency that helps to co-ordinate the fight against fraud in the UK. We work with partners in law enforcement - the National Fraud Intelligence Bureau, run by the City of London Police - to make sure your fraud reports reach the right place

Online shopping fraud

Shopping and auction fraud involves fraudulent shopping scams that rely on the anonymity of the internet.As the popularity of internet shopping and online auctions grows, so the number of complaints about transactions is increasing. Some of the most common complaints involve:

    buyers receiving goods late, or not at all
    buyers receiving goods that are either less valuable than those advertised or significantly different from the original description
    failure to disclose relevant information about a product or the terms of sale.

Are you a victim of shopping and auction fraud? 

    Youve bought goods from an online seller that are either late in arriving or dont arrive at all.
    Youve received goods from an online seller that dont match the original description. 
What should you do? 

If the seller has misrepresented the goods youve bought, report the fraud to Action Fraud. 
Keep all evidence of the offence, including goods and correspondence.  

If there is a business dispute over the nature of the transaction, contact the website involved. Or, you can alert Consumer Direct by phone on 08454 04 05 06.

You can report fraud using our online fraud reporting service any time of the day or night; the service enables you to both report a fraud and find help and support. We also provide help and advice over the phone through the Action Fraud contact centre. You can talk to our fraud specialists by calling 0300 123 2040.

When you report to us you will receive a police crime reference number. Reports taken are passed to the police who may contact you for further information. Action Fraud does not investigate the cases and cannot advise you on the progress of a case.



Report your situation to Trading Standards via the Citizens Advice Office. 

You can either call your local TS and CAB office details of which you will find on-line. Or to the ones below which I reported to.
http://www.carmarthenshire.gov.uk/english/advice/tradingstandards/pages/home.aspx

http://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/index/getadvice.htm

Below are the National Help-Line numbers
for Wales call 08444 77 20 20
for England call 08444 111 444
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

Lol the latest


----------



## Penny Less (31 December 2013)

It would also be prudent to do a spell check first


----------



## Bazzel (31 December 2013)

Thought I'd also share this picture of my boy in his Shwmae hood, aside from the ridiculous ears which we intend to remove, it is a good fit...but as you can probably tell from his face he didn't want his picture taken in it


----------



## dogatemysalad (31 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Lol the latest 






Click to expand...

Stranger and stranger. These bizarre outbursts must be a bit off putting to customers. 

Bazzel, can't see the pictures. You do sound incredibly tolerant about your messed up orders, I don't think I would be.


----------



## mysaladin (31 December 2013)

I have now been blocked from their page too. I was deliberately being annoying, not rude just annoying- in order to get a response. I commented on every picture/post they put up just asking very politely where my turnout socks were. The ones I ordered with 3 day delivery on 21st November. I have spoken to trading standards and have sent a letter and will be taking further. But it is just so blinking frustrating!!!! If they'd just sent the product I ordered and paid for then I could have given rave reviews!!!!! Now I have to be honest and tell others that I am being ignored and that I cannot recommend. I couldn't walk into a supermarket, pick my goods, pay, then have them secretly bagged up and not given to me- then be ignored! They would be closed down!!!!  It's no different.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 December 2013)

It's the fact that all this bluster is actually not helping them, as this is the first few things that pop up when you google.

If they were getting proper advice from these top end advisors they would be getting told to pull their socks up, right the wrongs and move on, not look like bitter, guilty parties.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 January 2014)

Welcome to the new members who have shared their experience of being customers with Shwmae. I hope you get a satisfactory outcome. Cross' s post is really helpful.


----------



## sarahann1 (1 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Lol the latest 






Click to expand...

*bashes head off desk*

Please, please if anyone from Shwmae is still reading this thread, please STOP this nonsense! 

I haven't bought from you, nor will I, but I am all in favour of small businesses, in this rubbish economic climate the UK needs it's small businesses to help keep the wheels turning. 

If you are going to use social media to advertise and engage with your customers, you must also deal with any complaints that come via that medium head on. Calling customers with queries and complaints trolls makes you look incredibly unprofessional. This thread, unless HHO eventually delete it, will now remain cached on Google for all to see when they google your company name. Please, for the sake of your employees and your company, speak to a professional advisory company to help you get out of this mess you have found yourselves in. 

Even if some of the complaints on here are false, or exaggerated, you must try and remain professional when dealing with them, don't just vent your spleen on the web, take a breath and reply when calm.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (1 January 2014)

Really personally I'd like to know what they can actually do when it's the truth being told. Also as they have done themselves it's not hard to create a false profile, so getting the FB blocked isn't really doing anything.


----------



## cptrayes (1 January 2014)

I think she just directly libelled all her competitors. I'd be suing her if I was Snuggy.


----------



## Penny Less (1 January 2014)

I think this company will soon be changing its name as the present one is totally washed up  (not Snuggy!)


----------



## Horseymom (1 January 2014)

The problem I have with this whole thing is that this company is not being truthful with potential customers because they delete comments by anyone asking about products or even questioning the forums or past reviews. They are presenting their company in a fraudulent manner instead of presenting the truth. Potential customers can order and unless something makes you google them, you would never know all the issues. I was lucky because I googled them and I even asked them for a response to the Horse and Hound forum because I understand things can happen.  I probably would have given them the benefit of the doubt if they had responded and not blocked me.  At that point I had already shared their page to other horse friends and my sister in law who lives in England, and they shared the page and so on and so on.  I was lucky I had not ordered but a friend did and had to file a Paypal claim. It makes me feel bad because I shared this page not knowing the history of the company and only found that out after I found this forum. How is it fair for a company to deceive thousands of people, get away with it and blame everyone fighting to get their money back? I just don't understand how they get away with it.


----------



## Serephin (1 January 2014)

This is not a company. At least it won't be for much longer if they carry on like this. Instead of taking criticism and complaints on the chin, they are going on the offensive, which is an incredibly childish and unprofessional response. But then again, they seem to be very young and evidently hugely naive and arrogant. An unfortunate malady of youth and lack of experience. Looks like they will be learning the hard way. The world of business has no time for amateurs. I sympathise with people who have lost their money, don't give up and do all you can to get it back. As has been said before, everyone makes mistakes, it is how you deal with them that will shape your reputation as a business. Its a case of damage limitation now, but this company doesn't seem to have any concept of how much damage they are doing to themselves, far more than any of their customers could ever have done.


----------



## Dusty85 (1 January 2014)

I really don't understand what they hope they can achieve by collecting these messages anyway? 

So some people may have let's others know to not buy, so what?


----------



## Renvers (1 January 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			I really don't understand what they hope they can achieve by collecting these messages anyway? 

So some people may have let's others know to not buy, so what?
		
Click to expand...

Have i missed something? Are dissatisfied customers emailing allegedly satisfied ones?


----------



## Dusty85 (1 January 2014)

See the previous message post photos with the big wanted sign.....


----------



## Howardtheduck (1 January 2014)

Renvers said:



			Have i missed something? Are dissatisfied customers emailing allegedly satisfied ones?
		
Click to expand...

Think it is dissatisfied customers contacting potential customers via the Shwmae FB, unless I am reading it wrong.


----------



## Renvers (1 January 2014)

Howardtheduck said:



			Think it is dissatisfied customers contacting potential customers via the Shwmae FB, unless I am reading it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dusty and Howard - the fb screen shot just seemed to take the trolling allegations that step farther... i suppose if your honest feedback is blocked then its the only way people have to prevent others potentially getting stiffed too


----------



## Corner Mad House (1 January 2014)

Hey I'm back from holiday .. pity I missed the brief BlueAlpaka explosion!  Cant wait for the others to come back on line though

I think to get the full picture you need to look at the Shwmae FB page.


----------



## Dusty85 (1 January 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## MadBlackLab (1 January 2014)

I'm back from holiday too


----------



## Venevidivici (1 January 2014)

Welcome back! Nothing much has changed,the hole has just got deeper....


----------



## mudmudmud (1 January 2014)

Funny how some of Shwmae's positive reviews have only 5 FB friends, all of which are fellow hood company's :rolleyes3: 

I've been following this thread and really glad I spotted it as I was interested in getting a body suit for my big lad, I'll just stick to  bog standard fleeces from now on!


----------



## Froddy (1 January 2014)

mudmudmud said:



			Funny how some of Shwmae's positive reviews have only 5 FB friends, all of which are fellow hood company's :rolleyes3: 

I've been following this thread and really glad I spotted it as I was interested in getting a body suit for my big lad, I'll just stick to  bog standard fleeces from now on!
		
Click to expand...

Yep funny I've been watching this thread also.

If you were interested in buying something from this company before reading this thread what exactly attracted you to the Shwmae product in the first place? Serious question. Pretend you haven't read this thread.


----------



## mudmudmud (1 January 2014)

Froddy said:



			Yep funny I've been watching this thread also.

If you were interested in buying something from this company before reading this thread what exactly attracted you to the Shwmae product in the first place? Serious question. Pretend you haven't read this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly my friend has a hood from them and had no problems with the exception of slightly delayed delivery but she did purchase it over a year ago so obviously things have gone from bad to worse...


----------



## Froddy (1 January 2014)

mudmudmud said:



			Honestly my friend has a hood from them and had no problems with the exception of slightly delayed delivery but she did purchase it over a year ago so obviously things have gone from bad to worse...
		
Click to expand...

Ok sorry if I sounded a bit weird but I've looked at the photos of the products this company produce and to me they are very poor in quality, I was interested what you thought of the quality.

I used to be a seamstress and from the pics supplied previously I would have been sacked for producing such low quality garments that shwmae seem to be offering for sale.

And they have the cheek to charge outlandish prices for a very below standard product


----------



## Corner Mad House (1 January 2014)

Froddy said:



			Ok sorry if I sounded a bit weird but I've looked at the photos of the products this company produce and to me they are very poor in quality, I was interested what you thought of the quality.

I used to be a seamstress and from the pics supplied previously I would have been sacked for producing such low quality garments that shwmae seem to be offering for sale.

And they have the cheek to charge outlandish prices for a very below standard product 

Click to expand...

When I eventually received my order the quality wasn't really an issue, it was the fact that it didn't fit and didn't fit in several places!


----------



## MadBlackLab (1 January 2014)

on their facebook page under the warning sign are these comments

(name removed) 
Some are genuinly unhappy custemers x

23 minutes ago via mobile · 1
..

(Name removed) Soooo embarrassing.

9 minutes ago
.


----------



## Froddy (1 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			When I eventually received my order the quality wasn't really an issue, it was the fact that it didn't fit and didn't fit in several places!
		
Click to expand...

That is a very valid point fit and quality are paramount, neither seem to apply to shwmae 

I will state at this point I have never been a customer of shwmae and have no intention ever to be so.

Just from looking at the photos of their products is enough to refrain from ordering off them without even taking note of the opinions from this thread.


----------



## lula (1 January 2014)

mudmudmud said:



			Funny how some of Shwmae's positive reviews have only 5 FB friends, all of which are fellow hood company's :rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

the lady who says they are going to order tonight b/c shwmae answered all their questions really politely you mean? 

Because that would be a winner for me too.
I dont care if the product is made from the cheapest materials and costs a bomb, is badly made and fitted, and may not arrive before New Year's eve 2015 if ever, as long as while being ignored and blocked my questions are answered politely first.

Oh yes, and apart from having only 5 friends which are all other hood companies., this poster seems to originate from wales too. Same as Shwmae.

Complete coincidence though, im positive.


----------



## MadBlackLab (1 January 2014)

more comments from warning picture

(name removed) I dont understand how there is supposedly so many rival companies all over the country which are having issues? and what can you legally enforce about a thread on a forum? Posting all this is just highlighting more attention to the bad press recently received.

20 minutes ago · 1
..

(name removed) I agree- I do not believe that there can be 1000+ posts from just those who are from other companies or friends of companies. I also heard that negative comments get removed from here so I don't think this page is a true representation of customer satisfaction? 
I have nothing against your products- I actually think its a niche in the market and well done for sporting it/doing something about it. I just don't believe that they're all lying.

4 minutes ago via mobile · Edited
.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 January 2014)

Welcome back from your holidays MadBlackLab and Corner Mad House.


----------



## MadBlackLab (1 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Welcome back from your holidays MadBlackLab and Corner Mad House.
		
Click to expand...

thank you hope no one else was sent on holiday. Shame mine was wet and windy lol


----------



## mudmudmud (1 January 2014)

lula said:



			the lady who says they are going to order tonight b/c shwmae answered all their questions really politely you mean? 

Because that would be a winner for me too.
I dont care if the product is made from the cheapest materials and costs a bomb, is badly made and fitted, and may not arrive before New Year's eve 2015 if ever, as long as while being ignored and blocked my questions are answered politely first.

Oh yes, and apart from having only 5 friends which are all other hood companies., this poster seems to originate from wales too. Same as Shwmae.

Complete coincidence though, im positive.
		
Click to expand...

"I was advised to come to this company by a lot of friends. The response to my questions has been very polite. I look forward to ordering my two tonight."

Same person seems to comment on several posts repeatedly about the same thing, trying to drum up some interest?


----------



## madmav (1 January 2014)

Oh my days. This thread has 180 replies. That is quite something. It must mean this company has ticked off quite a lot of people. If they were trying to do a good job, they have not. They need to refund people's money and get a grip. Call in trading standards, CAB, You and Yours, Watchdog, local newspapers.
Abuse of a good friendly Welsh word, too.


----------



## MadBlackLab (1 January 2014)

the  warning message has gone surprise surprise.


----------



## mudmudmud (1 January 2014)

Ive noticed that too, what a surprise!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Maybe realised all they were doing was pointing people in the direction of their problems.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

I want to be 1800


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

I want to be 1800 please


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Did I get it. ????


Yes yes yes yes 1800 posts on this thread now !!!!


Well done Shwmae, your PR campaign is really working


----------



## Stable person (2 January 2014)

mudmudmud said:



			"I was advised to come to this company by a lot of friends. The response to my questions has been very polite. I look forward to ordering my two tonight."

Same person seems to comment on several posts repeatedly about the same thing, trying to drum up some interest?
		
Click to expand...

This lady has also got a colourful surname, coincidence maybe?


----------



## ester (2 January 2014)

I'm somewhat concerned that the competition for the new model includes a haffy and a fjord neither of which I can imagine requiring a onesie!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (2 January 2014)

ester said:



			I'm somewhat concerned that the competition for the new model includes a haffy and a fjord neither of which I can imagine requiring a onesie!
		
Click to expand...

I know of the Haffy and have sat on my hands about posting on her entry - part of me is hoping that Shwmae will use the competition to start afresh.


----------



## Corner Mad House (2 January 2014)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			I know of the Haffy and have sat on my hands about posting on her entry - part of me is hoping that Shwmae will use the competition to start afresh.
		
Click to expand...

In your dreams ... my Gran used to say 'a leopard never changes its spots'

I think they are doing all of the competitions etc because a rival company was doing them


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			In your dreams ... my Gran used to say 'a leopard never changes its spots'

I think they are doing all of the competitions etc because a rival company was doing them
		
Click to expand...

don't forget the competition copy them lol


----------



## Corner Mad House (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			don't forget the competition copy them lol
		
Click to expand...

How silly of me !!  

Have you noticed the WANTED post has disappeared as well!!


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			How silly of me !!  

Have you noticed the WANTED post has disappeared as well!!
		
Click to expand...

yep went last night


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Having read this thread with great interest and as a customer of Shwmae, I notice that since MadBlackLab and Corner Mad House have come back from their "holidays" this thread has degenerated back to silly comments and not factual information.  I fully support any information that is relevant to customers experience, but do find the silly comments extremely childish.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Having read this thread with great interest and as a customer of Shwmae, I notice that since MadBlackLab and Corner Mad House have come back from their "holidays" this thread has degenerated back to silly comments and not factual information.  I fully support any information that is relevant to customers experience, but do find the silly comments extremely childish.
		
Click to expand...


Wow, I would have thought you'd need a better sense of humour than that to be a customer of Shwmae


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Having read this thread with great interest and as a customer of Shwmae, I notice that since MadBlackLab and Corner Mad House have come back from their "holidays" this thread has degenerated back to silly comments and not factual information.  I fully support any information that is relevant to customers experience, but do find the silly comments extremely childish.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou for your input. Can you point me to the part with the factual information which is relevant to the experience you had with Shwmae? 
I seem to have missed it... all I can see is childishness and finger pointing.
Ta


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Wow, I would have thought you'd need a better sense of humour than that to be a customer of Shwmae 

Click to expand...

I rest my case about childish comments.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			Thankyou for your input. Can you point me to the part with the factual information which is relevant to the experience you had with Shwmae? 
I seem to have missed it... all I can see is childishness and finger pointing.
Ta 

Click to expand...

The factual information about people who have had good and bad experiences, I personally have had a good experience and would use the company again. I ordered a lycra suit for my SHP and he wore it when showing last season and also wore it when stabled at HOYS. 

I absolutely agree with your comments about childishness and fingerpointing and think that the thread should be kept factual.


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			The factual information about people who have had good and bad experiences, I personally have had a good experience and would use the company again. I ordered a lycra suit for my SHP and he wore it when showing last season and also wore it when stabled at HOYS. 

I absolutely agree with your comments about childishness and fingerpointing and think that the thread should be kept factual.
		
Click to expand...

But you made no comment about your good experience in your OP though? 
You just waded in having a pop long term, well thought of members.
I am glad your experience was a positive one, and in the interests of fairness, it is good that you (eventually) made that clear. Sadly, it seems that there are also a lot of very unhappy customers without a voice, as Shwmae feel the need to delete anything other than glowing reports and delete users from their FB page. That is what this thread is for. 
The posting of the "Wanted" ad etc, are not childish, they are relevant. Can you think of a SINGLE other "professional" company that would conduct itself this way? I can't, and I certainly wouldn't buy from one either, no matter how cute their pyjamas were!


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			But you made no comment about your good experience in your OP though? 
You just waded in having a pop long term, well thought of members.
I am glad your experience was a positive one, and in the interests of fairness, it is good that you (eventually) made that clear. Sadly, it seems that there are also a lot of very unhappy customers without a voice, as Shwmae feel the need to delete anything other than glowing reports and delete users from their FB page. That is what this thread is for. 
The posting of the "Wanted" ad etc, are not childish, they are relevant. Can you think of a SINGLE other "professional" company that would conduct itself this way? I can't, and I certainly wouldn't buy from one either, no matter how cute their pyjamas were!
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry if you think I " just waded in having a pop long term, well thought of members". But I am absolutely entitled to an opinion  and I have observed that since they have come back the behaviour with the childish comments is also on the rise. I think that making an observation about how a thread has degenerated is also allowed.  You equally have a right to a factual opinion, if you have bought from the company.  I bought from Shwmae because they offered what I needed, a lycra suit, not cute pyjamas.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Having read this thread with great interest and as a customer of Shwmae, I notice that since MadBlackLab and Corner Mad House have come back from their "holidays" this thread has degenerated back to silly comments and not factual information.  I fully support any information that is relevant to customers experience, but do find the silly comments extremely childish.
		
Click to expand...

What I have put is factual off shwmae own facebook page.

also think you should look back like I did when came back of holiday to find it was another now banned member putting childish comments. Since I have  been back me and CMH have put nothing but facts like we did before our holidays


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			What I have put is factual off shwmae own facebook page.



**waves to SMF** 

 Still no comment 

Here is an example of the childish behaviour.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

called banter have bit of a laugh


----------



## sunleychops (2 January 2014)

Wow this thread is unreal lol

However if you do want hoods I would reccomend Ruggles, Ordered a hood from them Saturday or Sunday cant remember and it was here Tuesday (Well the courier was **** so had to collect from the depot, Thanks very much Interlink Express)


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			called banter have bit of a laugh
		
Click to expand...

I think if you want people to take you seriously and listen to your point you really do not need to lower yourself to that kind of silliness. Keep it factual about experiences.


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			called banter have bit of a laugh
		
Click to expand...

Don't rise 

Everyone's allowed to have a bit of banter, at nearly 2000 posts if they were all strictly business it'd be a very heavy read!


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Don't rise 

Everyone's allowed to have a bit of banter, at nearly 2000 posts if they were all strictly business it'd be a very heavy read!
		
Click to expand...

now on user ignore so I don't rise


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I think if you want people to take you seriously and listen to your point you really do not need to lower yourself to that kind of silliness. Keep it factual about experiences.
		
Click to expand...

Who are you to say what people should post? It's an open forum. Why does it even matter to you? Unless of course you have a close interest in the topic....


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Welcome lewebelle. Congrats your pony got to hoys, I'll bet you were very proud.

In regards to what you have posted if you read further back in this thread the owner of shwmae was online watching this thread constantly without giving any answers hence the waving. 

Great that you had a good experience, that's what you expect to hear from any company that cared about its customers  unfortunately as you have probably read this hadn't been the case for many and it has to stop.

Welcome to the board I'm sure many of the showing folks on here would love to know your results and see pics of your pony in the famous ring  feel free to go into comp section or tack room and post, I for one would be interested being a showing bod myself


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I think if you want people to take you seriously and listen to your point you really do not need to lower yourself to that kind of silliness. Keep it factual about experiences.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily lots of people have taken this thread seriously 
Thanks very much for the input though. 

FWIW, which previously banned user are you? It would be very odd for a brand new poster to immediately and exclusively go to this thread, with the prior knowledge that CMH and MBL have had a short ban?


----------



## babymare (2 January 2014)

I think its what been done behind scenes with regards to trading stds etc that will make the point. The point of waving to SMf  i believe was just to say hi we know you are reading this. All facts have been made in earlier posts and long may the "childish"but oh so funny posts keep this thread going so people get understanding that some people are owed money/items from company before they order.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

babymare said:



			I think its what been done behind scenes with regards to trading stds etc that will make the point. The point of waving to SMf  i believe was just to say hi we know you are reading this. All facts have been made in earlier posts and long may the "childish"but oh so funny posts keep this thread going so people get understanding that some people are owed money/items from company before they order.
		
Click to expand...

yes the waving to SMF was because she viewing the posts but not answering questions her customers were asking so we were letting her know we were watching


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Luckily lots of people have taken this thread seriously 
Thanks very much for the input though. 

FWIW, which previously banned user are you? It would be very odd for a brand new poster to immediately and exclusively go to this thread, with the prior knowledge that CMH and MBL have had a short ban?
		
Click to expand...

yes very true you wouldn't know we been banned as a new poster


----------



## *hic* (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			yes very true you wouldn't know we been banned as a new poster
		
Click to expand...


Lewbelle joined over a week ago, giving her plenty of time to have read all of this thread


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Who are you to say what people should post? It's an open forum. Why does it even matter to you? Unless of course you have a close interest in the topic....
		
Click to expand...

I like to read factual comments not silly comments.  As you said it is an open forum, therefore I am entitled to my opinion.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

*hic* said:



			Lewbelle joined over a week ago, giving her plenty of time to have read all of this thread 

Click to expand...

Thank you Hic, yes I have read it all.


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I like to read factual comments not silly comments.
		
Click to expand...

Did you read all of SMF's "factual comments" on here, before she switched to just lurking?
Have you read her "factual comments" on her own page, accusing people from( very successful)  rival companies of deliberately telling lies about her company in order to steal business from her? Comments that nobody can challenge because she blocks them and removes the offending posts.
Forums, by their very nature, are pits of in jokes and banter. As SnowOnSnow said, if all 2000 odd posts vere strictly business, this thread would be (even more) hard going than it already is!
The banter has kept the thread bumped to page one, where it should be, so that anyone searching for feedback on this company can see what they *may* be dealing with before they part with their hard earned.
If you don't like silly comments, you are going to find it very frustrating on some threads here!


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I like to read factual comments not silly comments.  As you said it is an open forum, therefore I am entitled to my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

don't read the thread if you don't like comments or post simple as


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Welcome lewebelle. Congrats your pony got to hoys, I'll bet you were very proud.

In regards to what you have posted if you read further back in this thread the owner of shwmae was online watching this thread constantly without giving any answers hence the waving. 

Great that you had a good experience, that's what you expect to hear from any company that cared about its customers  unfortunately as you have probably read this hadn't been the case for many and it has to stop.

Welcome to the board I'm sure many of the showing folks on here would love to know your results and see pics of your pony in the famous ring  feel free to go into comp section or tack room and post, I for one would be interested being a showing bod myself 

Click to expand...

Why is it all these showing people that come on this thread boast about their achievements but never want to actually post pics or a thread about it? If my boy was still out competing and we were getting cracking results like those mentioned still I'd be posting pics.

Rather odd that that is two that have ignored the request.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Why is it all these showing people that come on this thread boast about their achievements but never want to actually post pics or a thread about it? If my boy was still out competing and we were getting cracking results like those mentioned still I'd be posting pics.

Rather odd that that is two that have ignored the request.
		
Click to expand...

its not the horse that wins its the onesie remember that lol


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Why is it all these showing people that come on this thread boast about their achievements but never want to actually post pics or a thread about it? If my boy was still out competing and we were getting cracking results like those mentioned still I'd be posting pics.

Rather odd that that is two that have ignored the request.
		
Click to expand...

I let the HOYS coment slide in my original reply. I felt it was a pointless addition to the post, frankly. Going to HOYS doesn't give a poster any more validity IMO, but these showing people can be funny types 



MadBlackLab said:



			its not the horse that wins its the onesie remember that lol
		
Click to expand...

....I also tried to avoid making that comment! 

ETA I'm deeply ashamed that you both dragged me down to your level of silliness and no facts


----------



## babymare (2 January 2014)

Tut tut tut MBL . but oh that made me giggle


----------



## conniegirl (2 January 2014)

I'm a showing bod Christmas Kia. 
My splodgey pony has a lycra all in one (from Dress circle before they went out of business) to keep him clean the night before a show. 
I was looking to buy a onsie for him in the hope of keeping his hocks clean (he takes great delight in ripping off any bandages I put on him!) as it is very hard to find warm water on a show ground at 6am!
If I do buy a onsie it will NOT be from shwamae.


----------



## dunkley (2 January 2014)

I personally don't think Shwmae need to worry about rival companies _stealing_ their clients ....... those clients are choosing to shop elsewhere all by themselves   Certainly, if I had the choice between established, reputable companies with a competent, efficient customer service department, and one that appears to be 'run' by, again what _appear to be_, petulant, semi-literate children, I know where I would go   (Not that I would even consider fleece PJs for horses ............... I just have to think of the state the hind legs would get into to shudder, never mind the ridiculousness of it  )


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

conniegirl said:



			I'm a showing bod Christmas Kia. 
My splodgey pony has a lycra all in one (from Dress circle before they went out of business) to keep him clean the night before a show. 
I was looking to buy a onsie for him in the hope of keeping his hocks clean (he takes great delight in ripping off any bandages I put on him!) as it is very hard to find warm water on a show ground at 6am!
If I do buy a onsie it will NOT be from shwamae.
		
Click to expand...

Hello fellow showing bod lol  coloured pony is gorgeous btw 

It's more that those who come on this thread claiming to be showing folks, which is fair enough I'm one ( or was when my boy was competing still) but they post nowhere else....... No pics, nothing just on this thread. And when you ask them you get ignored, now that to me says either just here to cause friction or telling fibs as who joins a forum and boasts on a complaints thread? Then ignores when interested parties ask questions?

If my boy had ever got to hoys you would all have heard about it lol  got sick of any excuse yo drag out the pics as well lol


----------



## Little Alfie (2 January 2014)

Mob rule ?

No it would never happen on here


----------



## conniegirl (2 January 2014)

Oh believe me if I ever get to HOYs with splodgey one (thankyou I think he is gorgeous too!) then the whole world will know about it and be totaly fed up of the photos within a very short period of time.


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

conniegirl said:



			I'm a showing bod Christmas Kia. 
My splodgey pony has a lycra all in one (from Dress circle before they went out of business) to keep him clean the night before a show. 
I was looking to buy a onsie for him in the hope of keeping his hocks clean (he takes great delight in ripping off any bandages I put on him!) as it is very hard to find warm water on a show ground at 6am!
If I do buy a onsie it will NOT be from shwamae.
		
Click to expand...

I don't show, but as the owner of a coloured, I feel your pain where hocks are concerned.
Mind you, I'm so tight, I'd probably fashion some home made cock up from a chopped up pair of leggings or something!
You can take the girl out of Yorkshire....


----------



## risky business (2 January 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with this thread..

But how can I block users? Seems a shame but needs must..


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

risky business said:



			I know this has nothing to do with this thread..

But how can I block users? Seems a shame but needs must..
		
Click to expand...

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

risky business said:



			I know this has nothing to do with this thread..

But how can I block users? Seems a shame but needs must..
		
Click to expand...

Click on their names and hit ignore list, gave we all got too much for you rb??


----------



## conniegirl (2 January 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			I don't show, but as the owner of a coloured, I feel your pain where hocks are concerned.
Mind you, I'm so tight, I'd probably fashion some home made cock up from a chopped up pair of leggings or something!
You can take the girl out of Yorkshire....
		
Click to expand...

I tried some Neoprene hockboots but he sweated very badly under them and come morning his hocks were in a worse state than had he been left with nothing on them. 

Problem I have is that if they have padding he willl attempt to take them off!


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

conniegirl said:



			I tried some Neoprene hockboots but he sweated very badly under them and come morning his hocks were in a worse state than had he been left with nothing on them. 

Problem I have is that if they have padding he willl attempt to take them off!
		
Click to expand...

How annoying 
Looks like a onesie it is...from a reputable company natch


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

I really feel that I should not justify who my pony is that went to HOYS, but it is Rowfantina Llewellyn 12hh SHP and yes I am his owner.  I don't shout him going as his results speak for themselves.


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I really feel that I should not justify who my pony is that went to HOYS, but it is Rowfantina Llewellyn 12hh SHP and yes I am his owner.  I don't shout him going as his results speak for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Jolly good for you


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I really feel that I should not justify who my pony is that went to HOYS, but it is Rowfantina Llewellyn 12hh SHP and yes I am his owner.  I don't shout him going as his results speak for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Who asked you to justify? Can't see it on here but congrats on getting there  it's just odd though that you boasted he had gotten there but now saying you don't have to shout about it? None of us know him or you so when people who are into showing hear a fellow forum member has gotten to a high standard comp then we are genuinely interested. The last person who told us their ponies results turned out to be a wind up so you can understand when we get a bit skeptical.

No need to be defensive or on the attack.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

shame user ignore don't work on quotes but its good


----------



## tinap (2 January 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			I don't show, but as the owner of a coloured, I feel your pain where hocks are concerned.
Mind you, I'm so tight, I'd probably fashion some home made cock up from a chopped up pair of leggings or something!
You can take the girl out of Yorkshire....
		
Click to expand...

been there done that - leg warmers held up with electrical tape : D ( waves to fellow Yorkshire lass )


----------



## Little Alfie (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			No need to be defensive or on the attack.
		
Click to expand...

Unlike some


----------



## risky business (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Click on their names and hit ignore list, gave we all got too much for you rb??
		
Click to expand...

It's just it was mentioned earlier on the thread so thought id ask here rather than make a pointless thread. It's not to do with this thread in particular  

Although I don't think I can look at this again, heard enough of this company to last a life time now .


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

tinap said:



			been there done that - leg warmers held up with electrical tape : D ( waves to fellow Yorkshire lass ) 

Click to expand...

I like your way of thinking!  



Little Alfie said:



			Unlike some 

Click to expand...

*sigh*


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			Unlike some 

Click to expand...

Aimed at me? I'm genuinely interested when it's showing  also genuinely interested when folks are getting ripped off having been there and skint with nothing to show for it


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Who asked you to justify? Can't see it on here but congrats on getting there  it's just odd though that you boasted he had gotten there but now saying you don't have to shout about it? None of us know him or you so when people who are into showing hear a fellow forum member has gotten to a high standard comp then we are genuinely interested. The last person who told us their ponies results turned out to be a wind up so you can understand when we get a bit skeptical.

I am not defensive, or on the attack, but for some reason posters seem to think that I am not who I am.  It seems unacceptable to people that I can have a product that I am happy with and state that I do not like silly comments, but this is an open forum............
		
Click to expand...


----------



## conniegirl (2 January 2014)

tinap said:



			been there done that - leg warmers held up with electrical tape : D ( waves to fellow Yorkshire lass ) 

Click to expand...

doesnt that leave glue on the legs?


----------



## tinap (2 January 2014)

conniegirl said:



			doesnt that leave glue on the legs?
		
Click to expand...

Na it was cheap tape that didn't stay put anyway


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:





Christmas Kia said:



			Who asked you to justify? Can't see it on here but congrats on getting there  it's just odd though that you boasted he had gotten there but now saying you don't have to shout about it? None of us know him or you so when people who are into showing hear a fellow forum member has gotten to a high standard comp then we are genuinely interested. The last person who told us their ponies results turned out to be a wind up so you can understand when we get a bit skeptical.

I am not defensive, or on the attack, but for some reason posters seem to think that I am not who I am.  It seems unacceptable to people that I can have a product that I am happy with and state that I do not like silly comments, but this is an open forum............
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough you are happy with your items and service, that's excellent and what you would like to expect,  but you did attack to start off with and if you check out a lot of threads on this forum the general advice is if you don't like what you see don't look 

Some of us like a bit of banter, some if us dont, takes all sorts to make a forum.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## honetpot (2 January 2014)

I have a very dirty , naughty grey white pony. Last year for laugh I took him to one of the bigger shows, he was bathed every day for three days and every morning before  his class, as he revels in poo hunting no matter how deep his bed and how often you pick it out. My wonder discovery was a chalk powder, never used it before and it was in a job lot of kit I was given, amazing stuff. I just rubbed in is hocks and brushed the excess out and people actually commented on how clean and white he was as at the end he was getting the powder treatment all over. He is never rugged indoors as he would have it in bits and a onesie would be in shreds as he would take it off with his teeth.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

tinap said:



			Na it was cheap tape that didn't stay put anyway 

Click to expand...

cheaper then a onesie. Like the idea of leggings on back legs. If your handy with a sewing machine or needle and thread you can put elastic ant top and bottom with a Velcro fasetening


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

I now have visions of different peoples coloured ponies doing the Fame dance Routine in different coloured spangly leg warmers help up by gaffe tape lol


----------



## tinap (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			cheaper then a onesie. Like the idea of leggings on back legs. If your handy with a sewing machine or needle and thread you can put elastic ant top and bottom with a Velcro fasetening
		
Click to expand...

Did the next best thing & sold the coloured & bought a bay


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

honetpot said:



			I have a very dirty , naughty grey white pony. Last year for laugh I took him to one of the bigger shows, he was bathed every day for three days and every morning before  his class, as he revels in poo hunting no matter how deep his bed and how often you pick it out. My wonder discovery was a chalk powder, never used it before and it was in a job lot of kit I was given, amazing stuff. I just rubbed in is hocks and brushed the excess out and people actually commented on how clean and white he was as at the end he was getting the powder treatment all over. He is never rugged indoors as he would have it in bits and a onesie would be in shreds as he would take it off with his teeth.
		
Click to expand...

chalk amazing stuff and also not expensive. Good old fashion methods and elbow grease are great


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

tinap said:



			Did the next best thing & sold the coloured & bought a bay 

Click to expand...

brilliant


----------



## conniegirl (2 January 2014)

I use chalk powder and chalk powder is the sole reason my pony has even vaguely white hocks but even with masses of chalk powder you are not going to be able to cover the mess he makes on his hocks. 

Elbow grease is all well and good but my pony needs an hour of working in, cant be plaited the night before and is a poo seeking missile. When you have to be in the ring at 8am I'm all up for anything that reduces scrubbing or preparation the morning of a show!


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:





Lewbelle said:



			Fair enough you are happy with your items and service, that's excellent and what you would like to expect,  but you did attack to start off with and if you check out a lot of threads on this forum the general advice is if you don't like what you see don't look 

Some of us like a bit of banter, some if us dont, takes all sorts to make a forum.
		
Click to expand...

With the greatest of respect I think having an opinion is not attacking.  As you rightly quote if people don't like what I post, then don't read it.  I think there is a time and place for banter, but when this is such a very volatile thread and people are talking about Trading Standards, Court Cases, Small Claims etc, they need to be a little more serious as they lose all credibility.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

conniegirl said:



			I use chalk powder and chalk powder is the sole reason my pony has even vaguely white hocks but even with masses of chalk powder you are not going to be able to cover the mess he makes on his hocks. 

Elbow grease is all well and good but my pony needs an hour of working in, cant be plaited the night before and is a poo seeking missile. When you have to be in the ring at 8am I'm all up for anything that reduces scrubbing or preparation the morning of a show!
		
Click to expand...

Everything your describing makes me so glad I have a thing for black horses  having prepped greys and coloureds for shows I really do feel your pain especially the ones for whom night before plaiting is just a game to see how many can be rubbed out before morning


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			With the greatest of respect I think having an opinion is not attacking.  As you rightly quote if people don't like what I post, then don't read it.  I think there is a time and place for banter, but when this is such a very volatile thread and people are talking about Trading Standards, Court Cases, Small Claims etc, they need to be a little more serious as they lose all credibility.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough  agreeing to disagree on that point then


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

conniegirl said:



			I use chalk powder and chalk powder is the sole reason my pony has even vaguely white hocks but even with masses of chalk powder you are not going to be able to cover the mess he makes on his hocks. 

Elbow grease is all well and good but my pony needs an hour of working in, cant be plaited the night before and is a poo seeking missile. When you have to be in the ring at 8am I'm all up for anything that reduces scrubbing or preparation the morning of a show!
		
Click to expand...

 I do understand your pain as use to work on a show yard. I know that sometimes good old fashion ways don't always work was trying to be bit light hearted


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I rest my case about childish comments.  

Click to expand...

I rather thought you would. Tell me, did you watch a lot of versions of Scrooge this Christmas?

Why did you make your first post an attack on the posters instead of an explanation of the fact that you are a happy customer?

I open this thread on a regular basis to see if Shwmae can actually come up with satisfied customers. Instead of saying you were one, which you are, you chose to criticize posters. Why was that?

I note also that you are, as I recall, the first happy buyer to post whose experience was 100% satisfied in terms of product quality, fit, correct order supplied and service. I trust you are not the only one, just the only one to post on here.


----------



## honetpot (2 January 2014)

I have done it both ways, I worked with hunter liveries a long time ago that were never bathed just hot clothed and groomed about a hour a day.
 Life, children, a job and now will do anything for quickness. I buy none greys if possible, dark ones get bathed and show sheened and a wipe over with a microfiber cloth before they go in, the greys get taken out as little as possible. I have just bought a cremello colt so he had better be worth the effort.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I rather thought you would. Tell me, did you watch a lot of versions of Scrooge this Christmas?

Why did you make your first post an attack on the posters instead of an explanation of the fact that you are a happy customer?

I open this thread on a regular basis to see if Shwmae can actually come up with satisfied customers. Instead of saying you were one, which you are, you choose to attack posters. Why was that?

I note also that you are, as I recall, the first happy buyer to post whose experience was 100% satisfied in terms of product quality, fit and service. I trust you are not the only one, just the only one to post on here.
		
Click to expand...

I really do rest my case with childish comments, your opening sentence is exactly what I am referring to.

I think making an observation and commenting on the fact that the thread was having childish comments posted is not attacking.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle, having been alerted to the presence of this thread because of the length of time it has been kept running by posters of all varieties, can I ask you, having read what you have now read, whether you intend to use Shwmae to provide products that you need in future?
Our do you see the risk that things will go wrong as too high and intend to find another supplier?


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I really do rest my case with childish comments, your opening sentence is exactly what I am referring to.

I think making an observation and commenting on the fact that the thread was having childish comments posted is not attacking.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I knew you would latch onto that word, and in your rush to get a reply up you have cross posted with my replacement.

You desperately need a sense of humour, Lewbelle.

Can you answer my question. Why was criticising posters more important than supporting Shwmae to you?  Balancing posts about positive experiences like yours are what the company urgently requires on this thread.


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

For white hocks, have you tried making a paste with chalk powder and a bit of water, plaster it over the hock, cover with brown paper and bandage over the top? Like we used to do with kaolin on tendons back in the day!
Then in the morning brush the chalk out. Works quite well


----------



## conniegirl (2 January 2014)

Snow - I use the chalk powder to make a paste, the issue is the bandages that he enjoys taking off!


----------



## Kokopelli (2 January 2014)

conniegirl said:



			Snow - I use the chalk powder to make a paste, the issue is the bandages that he enjoys taking off!
		
Click to expand...

Thermatex do leg wraps that cover the hocks, my friend has some to stop her horses legs swelling and they look fab


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

conniegirl said:



			Snow - I use the chalk powder to make a paste, the issue is the bandages that he enjoys taking off!
		
Click to expand...

would take of fabric hock boots?


----------



## Zero00000 (2 January 2014)

'Someones' posts are very much like 'someone else'


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			'Someones' posts are very much like 'someone else'
		
Click to expand...

I'll reserve my judgement until I see the "jealousy" card played...


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:





Christmas Kia said:



			With the greatest of respect I think having an opinion is not attacking.  As you rightly quote if people don't like what I post, then don't read it.  I think there is a time and place for banter, but when this is such a very volatile thread and people are talking about Trading Standards, Court Cases, Small Claims etc, they need to be a little more serious as they lose all credibility.
		
Click to expand...

Actually youre the one who has come on to the thread and started throwing your weight around, people who are regulars on this forum do enjoy a bit of banter, if you dont like it thats tough, take your own advice and ignore these posts instead of coming on telling people how to post.  After some of the utter rubbish reported by certain banned posters in defense of that company, a sense of humour was absolutely needed.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

mary christmas said:





Lewbelle said:



			Actually youre the one who has come on to the thread and started throwing your weight around, people who are regulars on this forum do enjoy a bit of banter, if you dont like it thats tough, take your own advice and ignore these posts instead of coming on telling people how to post.  After some of the utter rubbish reported by certain banned posters in defense of that company, a sense of humour was absolutely needed.
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify, the post was made by Lewbelle, not CK. The quote seems to have gone a bit awol 
I know you know that MC, It shows who you have quoted on the edit, but then shows it as CK on the post?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Another unhappy customer

(name removed) Hi there, could you please let me know when you are planning to send my replacement that I retuned to you in August? I have sent you 25 emails and you have not responded to anything and I am concerned that you are not going to send it? Thank you.

6 minutes ago via mobile

Then Shwmae responed underneath and completely ignore this customer. Great customer service shwmae


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

alliersv1 said:





mary christmas said:



			Just to clarify, the post was made by Lewbelle, not CK. The quote seems to have gone a bit awol 
I know you know that MC, It shows who you have quoted on the edit, but then shows it as CK on the post?
		
Click to expand...

Yea i seen that, strange i have no idea how that happened, yes my post is in direct response to the one from Lewbelle not Christmas Kia
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Horseymom (2 January 2014)

conniegirl said:



			Snow - I use the chalk powder to make a paste, the issue is the bandages that he enjoys taking off!
		
Click to expand...

My daughter's horse has four big white socks. We use Ms. Stewarts laundry blueing to clean them up and then she wraps him overnight. Sometimes he still manages to get stains if he gets the wraps off and we use baby wipes or Cowboy Magic stain remover to clean up what we can. After they dry we rub in baby powder to brighten and cover any spots. You just have to be careful not to use too much because when the horse walks you will see puffs of powder come off.  They also sell some type of touch up spray paint here from Shapely's but it can look really fake if it isn't used properly. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Lewbelle, having been alerted to the presence of this thread because of the length of time it has been kept running by posters of all varieties, can I ask you, having read what you have now read, whether you intend to use Shwmae to provide products that you need in future?
Our do you see the risk that things will go wrong as too high and intend to find another supplier?
		
Click to expand...

As I had a good service with no issues I would try them again.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			As I had a good service with no issues I would try them again.
		
Click to expand...

Good. That is much more useful to Shwmae than any other post you have written.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

mary christmas said:





Lewbelle said:



			Actually youre the one who has come on to the thread and started throwing your weight around, people who are regulars on this forum do enjoy a bit of banter, if you dont like it thats tough, take your own advice and ignore these posts instead of coming on telling people how to post.  After some of the utter rubbish reported by certain banned posters in defense of that company, a sense of humour was absolutely needed.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry if you think that having an opinion is" throwing my weight around", but I am entitled to have a say, it is an open forum.  There is a time and place for banter, but not when various posters are talking about court cases etc .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Good. That is much more useful to Shwmae than any other post you have written.
		
Click to expand...

Once again I apologise for having an opinion on an open forum.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Once again I apologise for having an opinion on an open forum.
		
Click to expand...

No apology necessary, but thank you anyway.


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			There is a time and place for banter, but not when various posters are talking about court cases etc .
		
Click to expand...

I can't see why that makes any difference. People might mention the idea of court cases bit we're not IN court.

If posters choose to lighten up, lark about and exchange banter, they're free to do so.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:
			
		


			There is a time and place for banter, but not when various posters are talking about court cases etc .
		
Click to expand...


Why not? Humour has always been used by human beings to help cope with adversity.

If you can't cope with that I can assure you that you will not enjoy continued participation in this forum.

Fizzy wine and a stale mince pie anyone?


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:





Lewbelle said:



			Why not? Humour has always been used by human beings to help cope with adversity.

If you can't cope with that I can assure you that you will not enjoy continued participation in this forum.

Fizzy wine and a stale mince pie anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Once again I apologise for my opinion, but I can have an opinion and just because it is not negative about Shwmae, but pointing out that some comments are very childish does not make me a humourless person.  I am quite sure if I had come on here and slated this company, I would not be being questioned about my posts.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Venevidivici (2 January 2014)

I too,do not see why parts of the thread can't be lighthearted just because some people are pursuing court and trading standards cases in order to achieve some kind of recompense and justice? I can assure you,most of the legal profession do have a sense of humour and judges often display theirs...and in those circumstances,you *will* laugh,even if it's not hugely funny...

CpT...my horse will do *anything* for a mince pie, (stale or not!), so send any leftovers my way-he'll be eternally grateful!


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

I wonder why it is that not a single person has posted on this thread without criticizing any other posts and able or willing to describe an experience of buying a Shwmae product which was delivered on time, as per the order, properly made?

We have, I think, only one person believably able to say that, but they chose to criticize existing posts rather than praise the company.

Is no-one just simply, genuinely, happy with them as a supplier, full stop?


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

maybe Lewebelle shall post on other threads instead of this one to get the idea of how this forum is cause most posts have funny banter on


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

Yet again, their FB page has a few bewildered customers politely chasing up non arriving orders. Oh dear, nothing has changed there then.


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:





mary christmas said:



			I am sorry if you think that having an opinion is" throwing my weight around", but I am entitled to have a say, it is an open forum.  There is a time and place for banter, but not when various posters are talking about court cases etc .
		
Click to expand...

Yea, well my opinion is if i want to have banter on a thread i will and i fully expect others to do so as well, as YOU stated its a public forum. As stated the rubbish and comments posted by certain banned posters made the banter a necessity or we'd have been squirming for them, dont have the audacity to come on here and tell me or others how and when to post, please feel free to put me on UI 

Click to expand...


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Once again I apologise for my opinion, but I can have an opinion and just because it is not negative about Shwmae, but pointing out that some comments are very childish does not make me a humourless person.  I am quite sure if I had come on here and slated this company, I would not be being questioned about my posts.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody has stopped you expressing an opinion, but interestingly, you seem to wish to stop us expressing ours.

And furthermore you are more interested in doing so than in praising your experience of the company.

Very odd new poster behaviour.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

(name removed) Im sorry but who have you not recieved emails off? Ive inboxed message n you or someone from your company has answered with messages but with no reply to weather or not we are to recieve parcel,also tried ringing the number on your facebook page..would just like you to confirm if my parcel would be arriving or not Please...thank you 

16 minutes ago via mobile


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Once again I apologise for my opinion, but I can have an opinion and just because it is not negative about Shwmae, but pointing out that some comments are very childish does not make me a humourless person.  I am quite sure if I had come on here and slated this company, I would not be being questioned about my posts.
		
Click to expand...

Had you made the same comments that you have, then yes, you would. 
People simply don't like it when others join the forum simply to tell us what we should and shouldn't be writing. There's a lot of banter on this forum; if you don't like it - don't look. 
Personally I think you're being intentionally divisive to make it look like anyone who has a positive experience with the company will be slated, which is not so, as previous comments have proven. 

If you like it here, stick around. Try contributing to other threads, and maybe consider that once you've registered your opinion, you can then stop ramming your message home with every single post 

You don't like the banter - fair dos. But as the majority DO like a bit of banter, I think it'll be a case if like it or lump it. 

Happy posting, and again, welcome


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Having read this thread with great interest and as a customer of Shwmae, I notice that since MadBlackLab and Corner Mad House have come back from their "holidays" this thread has degenerated back to silly comments and not factual information.  I fully support any information that is relevant to customers experience, but do find the silly comments extremely childish.
		
Click to expand...

Bizarre  post. New members usually say hello first, not tell people how to post. 
You're welcome to have an opinion but attacks on members doesn't generally go down too well and may result in opinions about your opinions.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

I am happy with my product and service from Shwmae.  I find it very strange that unless I am completely supporting the negativity on this forum about the company then I am continuously questioned about my opinion.  I will say it again, I am entitled to an opinion and this is a free forum.  I am speaking from genuine experience and not just jumping on the bandwagon.  I have not and will not lower myself to child comments and have only spoken as I find.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Venevidivici said:



			CpT...my horse will do *anything* for a mince pie, (stale or not!), so send any leftovers my way-he'll be eternally grateful! 

Click to expand...

On their way. I hope he can cope with Morrison's?

Sorry folks, I just finished the fizzy wine, hic,


----------



## ester (2 January 2014)

I'm amazed at the number of people who don't want to clip their horses until they have a onesie, not sure how the rest of us manage. I do hope those trying to contact them like the above get responses though.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I am happy with my product and service from Shwmae.  I find it very strange that unless I am completely supporting the negativity on this forum about the company then I am continuously questioned about my opinion.  I will say it again, I am entitled to an opinion and this is a free forum.  I am speaking from genuine experience and not just jumping on the bandwagon.  I have not and will not lower myself to child comments and have only spoken as I find.
		
Click to expand...

Super. 
Have to joined just to berate HHO members or will you be joining in with the whole forum ?


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I am happy with my product and service from Shwmae.  I find it very strange that unless I am completely supporting the negativity on this forum about the company then I am continuously questioned about my opinion.  I will say it again, I am entitled to an opinion and this is a free forum.  I am speaking from genuine experience and not just jumping on the bandwagon.  I have not and will not lower myself to child comments and have only spoken as I find.
		
Click to expand...


No, we just found it odd that with your very first post on the forum you chose to criticize posters rather than to support the company, when you are the only person on this entire thread who has believably posted about a 100%   trouble free experience with the company.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

ester said:



			I'm amazed at the number of people who don't want to clip their horses until they have a onesie, not sure how the rest of us manage. I do hope those trying to contact them like the above get responses though.
		
Click to expand...

because onesies are in and rugs are so..........last season lol


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Bizarre  post. New members usually say hello first, not tell people how to post. 
You're welcome to have an opinion but attacks on members doesn't generally go down too well and may result in opinions about your opinions.
		
Click to expand...

That is fine if you find it a bizarre post, it is an open forum and you like me are entitled to an opinion, but I don't think I would have had that kind of comment if I had come on here and slated Shwmae.  I have not told you or anyone else how to post, only stated that I find the silly comments childish.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			maybe Lewebelle shall post on other threads instead of this one to get the idea of how this forum is cause most posts have funny banter on
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the post I am interested in because I can speak from experience.


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I find it very strange that unless I am completely supporting the negativity on this forum about the company then I am continuously questioned about my opinion.  I will say it again, I am entitled to an opinion and this is a free forum.
		
Click to expand...

This is what it's really about guys - trying to stir it up so that it looks like everyone who claims to have had a positive experience of the company will be shot down in flames (which has already been proven untrue, but hey ho...)

I suggest that it may be better not to rise to it.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

That;s fine Lewbelle. Keep going and we'll soon make 2000 posts.


----------



## Venevidivici (2 January 2014)

Fantastic,thank you! And he's not fussy about his mince pies in any way,shape or form.

(Tho he does prefer the silver foil case to be removed first...it's slightly unpalatable and requires spitting out...note to my 7yr old daughter....)


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Super. 
Have you joined just to berate HHO members or will you be joining in with the whole forum ?
		
Click to expand...



.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

mary christmas said:





Lewbelle said:



			Yea, well my opinion is if i want to have banter on a thread i will and i fully expect others to do so as well, as YOU stated its a public forum. As stated the rubbish and comments posted by certain banned posters made the banter a necessity or we'd have been squirming for them, dont have the audacity to come on here and tell me or others how and when to post, please feel free to put me on UI 

Click to expand...

Could you please show me where I have told you or others to post?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I am happy with my product and service from Shwmae.  I find it very strange that unless I am completely supporting the negativity on this forum about the company then I am continuously questioned about my opinion.  I will say it again, I am entitled to an opinion and this is a free forum.  I am speaking from genuine experience and not just jumping on the bandwagon.  I have not and will not lower myself to child comments and have only spoken as I find.
		
Click to expand...

Im really pleased youre happy in your dealings with the company, but as you see by the many posts on here, there are loads of people who arent, your positive post for them is aknowledged.
Now let me call it as i see it for the rest of your comments, from where im sitting it looks like youve joined the forum to stir it a bit, have a nice day


----------



## Little Alfie (2 January 2014)

I have had an idea

When a new poster has a positive opinion on this thread lets all jump on them and scare them off.

There are two sides to every story.

Granted it does not look good for Shwmae products but maybe they are trying to sort it.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

mary christmas said:



			Im really pleased youre happy in your dealings with the company, but as you see by the many posts on here, there are loads of people who arent, your positive post for them is aknowledged.
Now let me call it as i see it for the rest of your comments, from where im sitting it looks like youve joined the forum to stir it a bit, have a nice day 

Click to expand...

fully agree with this


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:





Christmas Kia said:



			With the greatest of respect I think having an opinion is not attacking.  As you rightly quote if people don't like what I post, then don't read it.  I think there is a time and place for banter, but when this is such a very volatile thread and people are talking about Trading Standards, Court Cases, Small Claims etc, they need to be a little more serious as they lose all credibility.
		
Click to expand...

DONE ! dont tell us not to post banter because you dont like it, as i and others will post as we see fit on any thread, not just to suit you and your concept of what is right and wrong
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			That is fine if you find it a bizarre post, it is an open forum and you like me are entitled to an opinion, but I don't think I would have had that kind of comment if I had come on here and slated Shwmae.  I have not told you or anyone else how to post, only stated that I find the silly comments childish.
		
Click to expand...

No of course you would not have had the same reaction if you had slated Shwmae, because they do not openly post on this thread any more. The people you criticized do and were entitled to respond.

If you had, on the other hand, have made your first post about your 100%  happy experience as a customer, you would have been welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Nobody has stopped you expressing an opinion, but interestingly, you seem to wish to stop us expressing ours.

And furthermore you are more interested in doing so than in praising your experience of the company.

Very odd new poster behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Could you also show me where I have asked you not to stop expressing your opinion?


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			This is what it's really about guys - trying to stir it up so that it looks like everyone who claims to have had a positive experience of the company will be shot down in flames (which has already been proven untrue, but hey ho...)

I suggest that it may be better not to rise to it.
		
Click to expand...

What would I achieve by stirring things up?


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Could you also show me where I have asked you not to stop expressing your opinion?
		
Click to expand...

If you'd asked people not to stop expressing their opinion, no-one would object.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			I have had an idea

When a new poster has a positive opinion on this thread lets all jump on them and scare them off.

There are two sides to every story.

Granted it does not look good for Shwmae products but maybe they are trying to sort it.
		
Click to expand...

Eh?? Point me to where Lewbelle was jumped on for a positive opinion?


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

A happy customers would say so and leave be not aggravate other posters


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Could you please show me where I have told you or others to post?
		
Click to expand...

Likewise there's no need to tell people to post, they will if they want to.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			What would I achieve by stirring things up?
		
Click to expand...

You tell us what you thought you would achieve.

What you HAVE achieved is to bring new life and new attention to this thread which exposes Shwmae' s abominable customer service and appalling quality  products.


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			What would I achieve by stirring things up?
		
Click to expand...

Search me! Hasn't stopped the others though! 

Ill say again, so listen carefully:

It's great that you had a good experience with Shwmae. I'm truly glad for you that you haven't lost any money and have been pleased with the service. It's great. 

But coming on here and basically having a go at 2 long standing and liked posters that you named in your first post, then having a pop at the rest of us and calling us childish, will not endear you much to the forum at large. 

Clear enough?


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Search me! Hasn't stopped the others though! 

Ill say again, so listen carefully:

It's great that you had a good experience with Shwmae. I'm truly glad for you that you haven't lost any money and have been pleased with the service. It's great. 

But coming on here and basically having a go at 2 long standing and liked posters that you named in your first post, then having a pop at the rest of us and calling us childish, will not endear you much to the forum at large. 

Clear enough?
		
Click to expand...

Seems clear and fair to me. 

Plus, coming in and telling people they shouldn't indulge in banter, must stick to "facts" and be serious is ludicrous.


----------



## dogatemysalad (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			You tell us what you thought you would achieve.

What you HAVE achieved is to bring new life and new attention to this thread which exposes Shwmae' s customer service and products.
		
Click to expand...

Just popped in to see why the flurry of activity on the thread and I see we have a double agent boosting the post count.
Many thanks Lewbelle. Great work.


----------



## Tally-lah (2 January 2014)

Hello! 

As a relatively new user I would like to say that, having lurked for a while to try to get an idea of the forum, I really enjoy the banter on all the threads. It's, I think, what makes the forum so fun and friendly. When in RL do we have conversations that aren't at times light hearted. I would have found reading this entire thread very hard going indeed if not for the funny asides. 

Also, fwiw, I would not jump straight in as a new user and criticise the way other users post, seems very odd to me. 

Sorry, no comments about Shwmae but very pleased to have read and have some knowledge of the company


----------



## Little Alfie (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Search me! Hasn't stopped the others though! 

Ill say again, so listen carefully:

It's great that you had a good experience with Shwmae. I'm truly glad for you that you haven't lost any money and have been pleased with the service. It's great. 

But coming on here and basically having a go at 2 long standing and liked posters that you named in your first post, then having a pop at the rest of us and calling us childish, will not endear you much to the forum at large. 

Clear enough?
		
Click to expand...

So there you have it, in a nutshell 

If the mob don't like it you're out


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			So there you have it, in a nutshell 

If the mob don't like it you're out 

Click to expand...

I genuinely don't understand.
If you don't like it here, why do you stay?
Genuine question, by the way.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Tally-lah said:



			Hello! 

As a relatively new user I would like to say that, having lurked for a while to try to get an idea of the forum, I really enjoy the banter on all the threads. It's, I think, what makes the forum so fun and friendly. When in RL do we have conversations that aren't at times light hearted. I would have found reading this entire thread very hard going indeed if not for the funny asides. 

Also, fwiw, I would not jump straight in as a new user and criticise the way other users post, seems very odd to me. 

Sorry, no comments about Shwmae but very pleased to have read and have some knowledge of the company
		
Click to expand...

welcome. Yes they say horse people are mad and this is the proof lol


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Super. 
Have to joined just to berate HHO members or will you be joining in with the whole forum ?
		
Click to expand...

When a subject that I have had a GENUINE personal experience with then I am more than happy to contribute.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			This is what it's really about guys - trying to stir it up so that it looks like everyone who claims to have had a positive experience of the company will be shot down in flames (which has already been proven untrue, but hey ho...)

I suggest that it may be better not to rise to it.
		
Click to expand...

What would I achieve by stirring it up?


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			When a subject that I have had a GENUINE personal experience with then I am more than happy to contribute.
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to seeing you about the forum


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			So there you have it, in a nutshell 

If the mob don't like it you're out 

Click to expand...

What ARE you talking about? Your comment does not even fit the post you quote, which explicitly acknowledges the poster's good experience with the company.


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			So there you have it, in a nutshell 

If the mob don't like it you're out 

Click to expand...

Absolute nonsense, the op came in all guns blazing for others so has got back a bit of what she gave out


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			I have had an idea

When a new poster has a positive opinion on this thread lets all jump on them and scare them off.

There are two sides to every story.

Granted it does not look good for Shwmae products but maybe they are trying to sort it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			So there you have it, in a nutshell 

If the mob don't like it you're out 

Click to expand...

Lol. 

Who would welcome with open arms someone who wades straight in having a go at everyone and calling people childish, then adds that they like the company (after already riling everyone up) then shouts 'oh you just don't like me because I said I liked Shwmae!' 

Ridiculous! And that makes us a 'mob?' Ok....


----------



## ester (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			I have had an idea

When a new poster has a positive opinion on this thread lets all jump on them and scare them off.

There are two sides to every story.

Granted it does not look good for Shwmae products but maybe they are trying to sort it.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that would be more likely to happen if they came and said how good a service they had rather than tell everyone they are horrid and childish (or similar)


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			When a subject that I have had a GENUINE personal experience with then I am more than happy to contribute.
		
Click to expand...

You have had genuine personal experience of showing, which you were happy to "drop" into an unrelated post, but, despite another posters' genuine interest, you haven't been over to those relevant parts of the forum to share the experiences properly. Why is that?
Can't drag yourself away from here, can you?


----------



## Little Alfie (2 January 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			I genuinely don't understand.
If you don't like it here, why do you stay?
Genuine question, by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Because all in all it's a good forum with excellent advice.
Sometimes it gets a bit out of hand. (in my humble opinion)


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

mary christmas said:





Lewbelle said:



			DONE ! dont tell us not to post banter because you dont like it, as i and others will post as we see fit on any thread, not just to suit you and your concept of what is right and wrong
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry, but can you actually show me where I have told you not to post banter, all I have said is that it is childish comments and not facts.  I am talking about a genuine experience.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			When a subject that I have had a GENUINE personal experience with then I am more than happy to contribute.
		
Click to expand...

Then why did you not, until you were pressed to do so by other posters?

You made no reference to being a happy customer until you were asked.

If you comment about flippant behaviour because you have experience of it on every thread where there is flippant behaviour, then you'll be spending half your life posting this forum like I do


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			What would I achieve by stirring it up?
		
Click to expand...

As you seem to have missed it the first time round - 



SnowOnSnow said:



			Search me! Hasn't stopped the others though! 

Ill say again, so listen carefully:

It's great that you had a good experience with Shwmae. I'm truly glad for you that you haven't lost any money and have been pleased with the service. It's great. 

But coming on here and basically having a go at 2 long standing and liked posters that you named in your first post, then having a pop at the rest of us and calling us childish, will not endear you much to the forum at large. 

Clear enough?
		
Click to expand...

I can post it again if you like though, just ask


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			No of course you would not have had the same reaction if you had slated Shwmae, because they do not openly post on this thread any more. The people you criticized do and were entitled to respond.

If you had, on the other hand, have made your first post about your 100%  happy experience as a customer, you would have been welcomed with open arms.
		
Click to expand...

Really, that is not the impression I get.  Questions about how and why etc.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I am sorry, but can you actually show me where I have told you not to post banter, all I have said is that it is childish comments and not facts.  I am talking about a genuine experience.
		
Click to expand...

Are you really missing the point that your own posts contained no facts at all until you were pressed to reveal them?

Oh the irony !!


----------



## Venevidivici (2 January 2014)

Unfortunately,due to the extremely tiny number of genuine happy shwmae customers who've seen fit to post on this thread (err...single numbers and i think that's counting the fake ones..?) despite the best part of 200,000 views and 2000 posts,it might seem that the majority view is a 'mob',as there's few positive opinions to counterbalance it,plus,the 'mob' have been subjected to ridiculous,immature,pathetic and fabricated posts by the owner of the company herself and by her stooges (outed by themselves/their own ridiculousness and banned by the powers that be,not the 'mob'),so have every right to be dubious about the extremely rare one to swim against the tide.

If you are genuine,apologies if you've felt wronged and trust we'll see you posting elsewhere and in the future,as that is generally the norm.


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			Because all in all it's a good forum with excellent advice.
Sometimes it gets a bit out of hand. (in my humble opinion)
		
Click to expand...

Fairy snuff.


----------



## ester (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Really, that is not the impression I get.  Questions about how and why etc.
		
Click to expand...

well that's because you didn't start your first post with your 100% happy experience as a customer - exactly CPT's point......


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:





mary christmas said:



			I am sorry, but can you actually show me where I have told you not to post banter, all I have said is that it is childish comments and not facts.  I am talking about a genuine experience.
		
Click to expand...

Actually im not going to try again to explain your comments towards myself and other posters, you know exactly what youre doing and im not buying into you or your posts any more cheerio  * waves* hope the banters not to exessive for you
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			If you'd asked people not to stop expressing their opinion, no-one would object. 

Click to expand...

But why should I keep quiet because I don't like the childish comments, you have all had your opinions on the company, dealings, other peoples spelling etc, so why can't I say what I feel?


----------



## cronkmooar (2 January 2014)

Well I'm not a new member so perhaps it would be OK for me to have an opinion!

I do agree that some of this is going to far.  I am all for a sensible thread about peoples experiences especially when hard earned cash could be lost.  

However, some of this thread has started to become a bit silly.

Do we really need a running commentary of what is being posted on face ache?  Surely those that are interested could follow this actually on that site?

Also, do we really need posts just to see who can get a particular numbered post?

There does seem to be the pack/clique mentality starting on this thread, which I don't think is necessary.  The problems with the company in question have already been well documented - about 1000 posts back!

I'm surprised this is still going - with any luck it will be locked sometime soon.

Finally,  I show  I do not own a onesie (other than the nice m&s one I got at Christmas)  I have no intention of ever buying one.

IMO dress circle rule and energy would be best spent stalking old ones of these on Ebay

Happy New Year to one and all


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Really, that is not the impression I get.  Questions about how and why etc.
		
Click to expand...


You can't have formed an impression Lewbelle, because you are as far as I am aware the only 100% satisfied customer who has posted on this thread believably.

Which makes it all the more puzzling why you chose to criticize posters rather than to share your experience.

And unfortunately, by that and your subsequent posts you have seriously damaged any good that sharing your good experience could possibly have done the company.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			You tell us what you thought you would achieve.

What you HAVE achieved is to bring new life and new attention to this thread which exposes Shwmae' s abominable customer service and appalling quality  products.
		
Click to expand...

Well that might show some people that there are two sides to every story and Shwmae do have happy customers.  I think that saying you have had a positive experience hardly "exposes Shwmae' s abominable customer service and appalling quality products" - does it?


----------



## dogatemysalad (2 January 2014)

Usually endorsements of a company come with a description of the customers experience. In your rush to insult people, you forgot to say why you feel so strongly about speaking out for Shwmae.

Have to say, while I've written the occasional positive review for an exceptional company, I've yet to feel so strongly that I'd go to the extent of joining a forum specifically to lambast those with a different viewpoint.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			Do we really need a running commentary of what is being posted on face ache?  Surely those that are interested could follow this actually on that site?
		
Click to expand...


You have completely missed the point.

They are being deleted from Facebook almost as soon as they appear. The only record that they ever existed is on this thread, which is why I beg FAT not to lock it.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

we know shwmae have had happy customers and we not denying that. Its the behaviour of the company director on here and facebook and too customers that is the problem


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			You have completely missed the point.

They are being deleted from Facebook almost as soon as they appear. The only record that they ever existed is on this thread, which is why I beg FAT not to lock it.
		
Click to expand...

agree also a lot of the unsatisfied customers are blocked and cant see the facebook page


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			Do we really need a running commentary of what is being posted on face ache?  Surely those that are interested could follow this actually on that site?
		
Click to expand...

With regard to this point, Sadly, people who have commented on their FB page (a lot with polite, genuine queries etc) have been barred immediately, so a lot of the people posting on this thread probably can't see what's going on there.
I think that's the reason for posting across from there. It's the reason I've done a few anyway.

Happy New Year to you too


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Well that might show some people that there are two sides to every story and Shwmae do have happy customers.  I think that saying you have had a positive experience hardly "exposes Shwmae' s abominable customer service and appalling quality products" - does it?
		
Click to expand...

But you did not do that.Your first post made no reference whatsoever to being a happy customer of the company.

When asked, you said that you were and EVERYONE has welcomed the first believable 100% happy customer experience on this thread.

It is the fact that you are the only one which is such an indictment of the company.

Why you chose to criticize posters as your introduction to the forum rather than support Shwmae is absolutely incomprehensible.


----------



## cronkmooar (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			You have completely missed the point.

They are being deleted from Facebook almost as soon as they appear. The only record that they ever existed is on this thread, which is why I beg FAT not to lock it.
		
Click to expand...

I have not missed the point at all.

I think it is unnecessary.  If you search the company this thread and others on other forums comes up straight away so there is more than sufficient information available as to whether or not it is advisable to purchase from this company


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			o
You might like the two posters and that is fine, but you all seem to be downing me because I do not like childish comments and want to read facts.  The last few pages have had my positive experience which is genuine and then a lot of posters not even on the subject of Shwmae products, I think you have all shown what Little Alfie was saying, mob rule maybe?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			But why should I keep quiet because I don't like the childish comments, you have all had your opinions on the company, dealings, other peoples spelling etc, so why can't I say what I feel?
		
Click to expand...

You can. Of COURSE you can. 
But you have to realise, as in all walks of life, that if you say things that are inflammatory or designed to put people's backs up, then they are more than welcome to respond. 

IMO as ive already said, this poster came on the forum tonight to make it look as though any new poster with anything good to say will get leapt upon. Mission accomplished - by winding everyone up first and THEN talking about your good experience with Shwmae. 

I suggest that people stop feeding the troll 



Finally, Lewbelle, if you stick around, you will see that this is actually a very friendly and inclusive forum. Granted, kicking things off with insulting existing posters probably isn't the most diplomatic way to start, but if you look around you'll see that disagreements rarely get carried from thread to thread. 
For example, I've disagreed with things cptrayes has said in the past, we may have even had crossed words over another subject (I forget!) but you click into the next thread, see their name with some helpful advice, and start afresh 
So I look forward to seeing you around the forum, if you can be nice


----------



## cronkmooar (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			we know shwmae have had happy customers and we not denying that. Its the behaviour of the company director on here and facebook and too customers that is the problem
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with you, however, some of the posts on this thread are now coming across as vindictive and credibility is being lost


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Are you really missing the point that your own posts contained no facts at all until you were pressed to reveal them?


Oh the irony !!
		
Click to expand...

I was not pressed to reveal them, I was quite happy to tell you about my experience, but I can also comment on the childish behaviour if I so wish.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Lol. 

Who would welcome with open arms someone who wades straight in having a go at everyone and calling people childish, then adds that they like the company (after already riling everyone up) then shouts 'oh you just don't like me because I said I liked Shwmae!' 

Ridiculous! And that makes us a 'mob?' Ok....
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise a forum is a popularity contest - sorry


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

ester said:



			I suspect that would be more likely to happen if they came and said how good a service they had rather than tell everyone they are horrid and childish (or similar)
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to quote factually, I have never said anyone is horrid.


----------



## daughter's groom (2 January 2014)

OP, Only -me, when you initiated this thread did you ever dream that it would grow like this? Do you still follow it come to that?


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			You have had genuine personal experience of showing, which you were happy to "drop" into an unrelated post, but, despite another posters' genuine interest, you haven't been over to those relevant parts of the forum to share the experiences properly. Why is that?
Can't drag yourself away from here, can you?
		
Click to expand...

I will only talk about my GENUINE personal experience which is with LR SHP, I am not and have never claimed to be an expert.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I was not pressed to reveal them, I was quite happy to tell you about my experience, but I can also comment on the childish behaviour if I so wish.
		
Click to expand...

Lewbelle you did not tell anyone about your good experience with the company until you were asked. Frankly, I find that a bit strange from a new poster joining a thread thread which has been very critical of a company of which you have a good experience, and I and others would happily use the word 'pressed' to describe that situation.


You can comment on what behaviour you wish. My own childish behaviour in posting to attempt to get post 1800  was designed specifically to keep this thread alive so that more people are aware of how Shwmae behave. I need not have bothered. You have done the job far better than any of us could have done.

I am extremely happy that Shwmae have one 100% happy poster on this thread.

Why only one?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Well that might show some people that there are two sides to every story and Shwmae do have happy customers.  I think that saying you have had a positive experience hardly "exposes Shwmae' s abominable customer service and appalling quality products" - does it?
		
Click to expand...

Well done for having a positive experience 

As I have mentioned before tho, it is NOT recommended to purchase from any on line company that does not supply a trading address on its website, end of.

For asking this (for postal address) on the 'S' FB page, a very good friend was not only barred, but had the comment deleted - and had a very nasty PM sent to her. (which was reported to FB as abuse) so a possible potential customer thrown away by the company owners (or their facebook mandarins)


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I didn't realise a forum is a popularity contest - sorry
		
Click to expand...

I give up. 
People on this thread have been kind to you (I know I've tried!) despite your provoking posts. 
But I think now, that you are determined to carry on stirring. 
What a shame. 

(Ps *whispers* if you deliberately set out to provoke or insult people...don't be too surprised when you succeed)


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Then why did you not, until you were pressed to do so by other posters?

You made no reference to being a happy customer until you were asked.

If you comment about flippant behaviour because you have experience of it on every thread where there is flippant behaviour, then you'll be spending half your life posting this forum like I do 

Click to expand...

I have not used the term flippant behaviour.


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			But why should I keep quiet because I don't like the childish comments, you have all had your opinions on the company, dealings, other peoples spelling etc, so why can't I say what I feel?
		
Click to expand...

Eh? How has that got anything to do with my quote and response? Puzzled. Please read it again.


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I am not and have never claimed to be an expert.
		
Click to expand...

Could you please show me where I suggested you said you were?


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Seems clear and fair to me. 

Plus, coming in and telling people they shouldn't indulge in banter, must stick to "facts" and be serious is ludicrous. 

Click to expand...

Could you please point out where I told people shouldn't indulge in banter etc, I have had an opinion that I do not like the childish comments and that seems to upset people.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			I have not missed the point at all.

I think it is unnecessary.  If you search the company this thread and others on other forums comes up straight away so there is more than sufficient information available as to whether or not it is advisable to purchase from this company
		
Click to expand...

I disagree.

I think that their continuing to delete even mild posts on Facebook and blocking the posters says that the company have not mended their ways and that it is still not safe to order from them.

In their own interests, they need to stop doing that, and for the fact that they have stopped doing that to be openly recorded on this thread. Then they can start to rebuild their reputation.

I believe that it is very much in Shwmae' s interest for this thread to remain open to record their change of heart. Otherwise, it will be available for all time as an almost entirely negative picture of the company, when that may no longer reflect the true situation.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			I look forward to seeing you about the forum
		
Click to expand...

Likewise.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I have not used the term flippant behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's my term. I and others behaved flippantly, you criticized it.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

mary christmas said:



			Absolute nonsense, the op came in all guns blazing for others so has got back a bit of what she gave out
		
Click to expand...

I came in with an opinion, is this not the point of a forum?  Also  "the op came in all guns blazing for others so has got back a bit of what she gave out", this comments stinks of bullying, "He hit me so I will hit him" - so too speak.


----------



## Molliesmummy (2 January 2014)

I was told about the forum today by a friend. I am shocked at the volume of comments. I don't agree entirely with most of the comments on this thread, I feel maybe there is something going on behind the scenes with horse and hound. 

My honest opinion of the company from my experiences are that they have always been above parr. Firstly I ordered just a hood after hearing the reviews, when it arrived in four days I bought a rug to match. The quality of the rug and hood are both above expectation. I won't quote for friends but I do have a few friends who told me to ignore the reviews after them also being happy.

I would like to post regular on the forum now I know about it. Please don't jump on me but I do like shwmae and will continue to buy from them.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			Well I'm not a new member so perhaps it would be OK for me to have an opinion!

I do agree that some of this is going to far.  I am all for a sensible thread about peoples experiences especially when hard earned cash could be lost.  

However, some of this thread has started to become a bit silly.

Do we really need a running commentary of what is being posted on face ache?  Surely those that are interested could follow this actually on that site?

Also, do we really need posts just to see who can get a particular numbered post?

There does seem to be the pack/clique mentality starting on this thread, which I don't think is necessary.  The problems with the company in question have already been well documented - about 1000 posts back!

I'm surprised this is still going - with any luck it will be locked sometime soon.

Finally,  I show  I do not own a onesie (other than the nice m&s one I got at Christmas)  I have no intention of ever buying one.

IMO dress circle rule and energy would be best spent stalking old ones of these on Ebay

Happy New Year to one and all

Click to expand...

Agree 100%, that is my opinion.


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			You can. Of COURSE you can. 
But you have to realise, as in all walks of life, that if you say things that are inflammatory or designed to put people's backs up, then they are more than welcome to respond. 

IMO as ive already said, this poster came on the forum tonight to make it look as though any new poster with anything good to say will get leapt upon. Mission accomplished - by winding everyone up first and THEN talking about your good experience with Shwmae. 

I suggest that people stop feeding the troll 



Finally, Lewbelle, if you stick around, you will see that this is actually a very friendly and inclusive forum. Granted, kicking things off with insulting existing posters probably isn't the most diplomatic way to start, but if you look around you'll see that disagreements rarely get carried from thread to thread. 
For example, I've disagreed with things cptrayes has said in the past, we may have even had crossed words over another subject (I forget!) but you click into the next thread, see their name with some helpful advice, and start afresh 
So I look forward to seeing you around the forum, if you can be nice 

Click to expand...


As you seem to have missed it, Lewbelle


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I came in with an opinion, is this not the point of a forum?  Also  "the op came in all guns blazing for others so has got back a bit of what she gave out", this comments stinks of bullying, "He hit me so I will hit him" - so too speak.
		
Click to expand...

 if you feel strongly about my post feel free to report it


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			But you did not do that.Your first post made no reference whatsoever to being a happy customer of the company.

When asked, you said that you were and EVERYONE has welcomed the first believable 100% happy customer experience on this thread.

It is the fact that you are the only one which is such an indictment of the company.

Why you chose to criticize posters as your introduction to the forum rather than support Shwmae is absolutely incomprehensible.
		
Click to expand...

That is your opinion and you are welcome to it and I am welcome to mine.


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			I was told about the forum today by a friend. I am shocked at the volume of comments. I don't agree entirely with most of the comments on this thread, I feel maybe there is something going on behind the scenes with horse and hound. 

My honest opinion of the company from my experiences are that they have always been above parr. Firstly I ordered just a hood after hearing the reviews, when it arrived in four days I bought a rug to match. The quality of the rug and hood are both above expectation. I won't quote for friends but I do have a few friends who told me to ignore the reviews after them also being happy.

I would like to post regular on the forum now I know about it. Please don't jump on me but I do like shwmae and will continue to buy from them.
		
Click to expand...

Hello and welcome.
I'm not sure what you think is going wrong behind the scenes, but I'm glad your experience with Shwmae was a pleasant one.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			You can. Of COURSE you can. 
But you have to realise, as in all walks of life, that if you say things that are inflammatory or designed to put people's backs up, then they are more than welcome to respond. 

IMO as ive already said, this poster came on the forum tonight to make it look as though any new poster with anything good to say will get leapt upon. Mission accomplished - by winding everyone up first and THEN talking about your good experience with Shwmae. 

I suggest that people stop feeding the troll 



Finally, Lewbelle, if you stick around, you will see that this is actually a very friendly and inclusive forum. Granted, kicking things off with insulting existing posters probably isn't the most diplomatic way to start, but if you look around you'll see that disagreements rarely get carried from thread to thread. 
For example, I've disagreed with things cptrayes has said in the past, we may have even had crossed words over another subject (I forget!) but you click into the next thread, see their name with some helpful advice, and start afresh 
So I look forward to seeing you around the forum, if you can be nice 

Click to expand...

Here we go again with childish comments, I am now a troll, I find that being spoken about like that extremely offensive.  I have an opinion and you don't like it/ agree with it, that is not my problem.


----------



## Venevidivici (2 January 2014)

'He hit me,so I hit him back' is most definitely,completely,not bullying btw. It is retaliation. Simples.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			Hello and welcome.
I'm not sure what you think is going wrong behind the scenes, but I'm glad your experience with Shwmae was a pleasant one. 

Click to expand...

also glad you had good experience and welcome to HHO it will become addictive lol


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Venevidivici said:



			Unfortunately,due to the extremely tiny number of genuine happy shwmae customers who've seen fit to post on this thread (err...single numbers and i think that's counting the fake ones..?) despite the best part of 200,000 views and 2000 posts,it might seem that the majority view is a 'mob',as there's few positive opinions to counterbalance it,plus,the 'mob' have been subjected to ridiculous,immature,pathetic and fabricated posts by the owner of the company herself and by her stooges (outed by themselves/their own ridiculousness and banned by the powers that be,not the 'mob'),so have every right to be dubious about the extremely rare one to swim against the tide.

If you are genuine,apologies if you've felt wronged and trust we'll see you posting elsewhere and in the future,as that is generally the norm.
		
Click to expand...

Apology accepted.


----------



## cronkmooar (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I disagree.

I think that their continuing to delete even mild posts on Facebook and blocking the posters says that the company have not mended their ways and that it is still not safe to order from them.

In their own interests, they need to stop doing that, and for the fact that they have stopped doing that to be openly recorded on this thread. Then they can start to rebuild their reputation.
		
Click to expand...

We will have to agree to disagree on this one.

But I think it has been recorded numerous times on this thread that only the positive posts are retained on their facebook page/website

If this thread gets pulled then there will be no record will there?


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			I was told about the forum today by a friend. I am shocked at the volume of comments. I don't agree entirely with most of the comments on this thread, I feel maybe there is something going on behind the scenes with horse and hound. 

My honest opinion of the company from my experiences are that they have always been above parr. Firstly I ordered just a hood after hearing the reviews, when it arrived in four days I bought a rug to match. The quality of the rug and hood are both above expectation. I won't quote for friends but I do have a few friends who told me to ignore the reviews after them also being happy.

I would like to post regular on the forum now I know about it. Please don't jump on me but I do like shwmae and will continue to buy from them.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum 

Glad you've had a good experience with the company and haven't lost any money like some others have 

There's unlikely to be any conspiracy at H&H, because as I understand it the forum is moderated by a third party who look after a few forums.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

mary christmas said:





Lewbelle said:



			Actually im not going to try again to explain your comments towards myself and other posters, you know exactly what youre doing and im not buying into you or your posts any more cheerio  * waves* hope the banters not to exessive for you
		
Click to expand...

So once again I am doing something you do not agree with, well I will say it again, I have an opinion and am entitled to it.  I also have nothing to gain from being happy with a product and saying so.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			I give up. 
People on this thread have been kind to you (I know I've tried!) despite your provoking posts. 
But I think now, that you are determined to carry on stirring. 
What a shame. 

(Ps *whispers* if you deliberately set out to provoke or insult people...don't be too surprised when you succeed)
		
Click to expand...

 I am not stirring, I am entitled to reply to comments - an open forum.


----------



## Venevidivici (2 January 2014)

However....as you seem a 'big girl' who can spell and evryfink,please don't play the 'bullied' card...it's tedious, childish and unfounded.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			I was told about the forum today by a friend. I am shocked at the volume of comments. I don't agree entirely with most of the comments on this thread, I feel maybe there is something going on behind the scenes with horse and hound. 

My honest opinion of the company from my experiences are that they have always been above parr. Firstly I ordered just a hood after hearing the reviews, when it arrived in four days I bought a rug to match. The quality of the rug and hood are both above expectation. I won't quote for friends but I do have a few friends who told me to ignore the reviews after them also being happy.

I would like to post regular on the forum now I know about it. Please don't jump on me but I do like shwmae and will continue to buy from them.
		
Click to expand...

Its good you had a positive experience, though I doubt there is something going on behind the scenes with Horse and Hound. 

Although you don't agree with most of the comments on this thread, which is fine, do you accept that there are serious customer service problems with the company= or do you think that all the criticisms are untrue ?


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Here we go again with childish comments, I am now a troll, I find that being spoken about like that extremely offensive.  I have an opinion and you don't like it/ agree with it, that is not my problem.
		
Click to expand...

I see you handily ignored 99% of my post there...:rolleyes3:
Because of this kind of behaviour, yes, I think you're a troll, in that you are deliberately trying to wind people up. 
Even when people take the time to write out a kind post to you, as I have a couple of times now, your replies are still provoking and inflammatory. For this reason, I don't think you're interested in joining in with the forum community like others, I think you just want to wind people up. 

When people respond kindly to you, you either ignore it or just type an argumentative response. Of course - you are obviously entitled to do this. 

But, as I've said before, it won't endear you to those you are provoking.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			I was told about the forum today by a friend. I am shocked at the volume of comments. I don't agree entirely with most of the comments on this thread, I feel maybe there is something going on behind the scenes with horse and hound. 

My honest opinion of the company from my experiences are that they have always been above parr. Firstly I ordered just a hood after hearing the reviews, when it arrived in four days I bought a rug to match. The quality of the rug and hood are both above expectation. I won't quote for friends but I do have a few friends who told me to ignore the reviews after them also being happy.

I would like to post regular on the forum now I know about it. Please don't jump on me but I do like shwmae and will continue to buy from them.
		
Click to expand...


I am very pleased to hear from a second happy customer.


I do wonder what  motive you think Horse and Hound could have for damaging this company and whether you don't think that they would not just have the pants sued off them if they did??


----------



## Corner Mad House (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:





mary christmas said:



			So once again I am doing something you do not agree with, well I will say it again, I have an opinion and am entitled to it.  I also have nothing to gain from being happy with a product and saying so.
		
Click to expand...

Phew, change the record please
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Molliesmummy (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Welcome to the forum 

Glad you've had a good experience with the company and haven't lost any money like some others have 

There's unlikely to be any conspiracy at H&H, because as I understand it the forum is moderated by a third party who look after a few forums.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 

I have always received a very pleasant transaction and can't recommend them enough, i just felt I should share my experience although a bit apprehensive to do so due to the sheer amount of people getting jumped on. Thankfully I wasn't so thank you

I hope my experience on the forum is a good one


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			I was told about the forum today by a friend. I am shocked at the volume of comments. I don't agree entirely with most of the comments on this thread, I feel maybe there is something going on behind the scenes with horse and hound. 

My honest opinion of the company from my experiences are that they have always been above parr. Firstly I ordered just a hood after hearing the reviews, when it arrived in four days I bought a rug to match. The quality of the rug and hood are both above expectation. I won't quote for friends but I do have a few friends who told me to ignore the reviews after them also being happy.

I would like to post regular on the forum now I know about it. Please don't jump on me but I do like shwmae and will continue to buy from them.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your positive input.


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I am not stirring, I am entitled to reply to comments - an open forum.
		
Click to expand...

For the last time now - yes, you are entitled to your opinion, as everyone else is. 

However, if that opinion is likely to be offensive or provoking to others, then you must expect them to reply defensively. As is their right.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			You can't have formed an impression Lewbelle, because you are as far as I am aware the only 100% satisfied customer who has posted on this thread believably.

Which makes it all the more puzzling why you chose to criticize posters rather than to share your experience.

And unfortunately, by that and your subsequent posts you have seriously damaged any good that sharing your good experience could possibly have done the company.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Because I don't like childish comments?


----------



## Molliesmummy (2 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Its good you had a positive experience, though I doubt there is something going on behind the scenes with Horse and Hound. 

Although you don't agree with most of the comments on this thread, which is fine, do you accept that there are serious customer service problems with the company= or do you think that all the criticisms are untrue ?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I am just here to post me experience and don't wish to comment on anything else.


----------



## Renvers (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			I was told about the forum today by a friend. I am shocked at the volume of comments. I don't agree entirely with most of the comments on this thread, I feel maybe there is something going on behind the scenes with horse and hound. 

My honest opinion of the company from my experiences are that they have always been above parr. Firstly I ordered just a hood after hearing the reviews, when it arrived in four days I bought a rug to match. The quality of the rug and hood are both above expectation. I won't quote for friends but I do have a few friends who told me to ignore the reviews after them also being happy.

I would like to post regular on the forum now I know about it. Please don't jump on me but I do like shwmae and will continue to buy from them.
		
Click to expand...

Hello and welcome.

If you have the time to spare and read this and other related threads you will find that many have offered support and good advice to Shwmae, after all this thread wouldn't even exist if people hadn't placed orders. That advice, mediation was not taken up and many responses were less than professional, that is unfortunate.

Glad to hear your experiences were positive but I am sure you can appreciate how it must feel for those who have had such problems with that company that they have had to resort to legal routes of redress.

I hope you stick around on HHO it is a great place and one thing HHO'ers do is offer each other support when its needed, as some need it now.


----------



## ester (2 January 2014)

molliesmummy glad to hear you have had a good experience, I have a FB friend who has also only had good service from them, do spend a bit of time around the rest of forum, it's a pretty nice place really


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

Venevidivici said:



			'He hit me,so I hit him back' is most definitely,completely,not bullying btw. It is retaliation. Simples.

Click to expand...

Is the comment she made not childish ? Im surprised that someone who claims to just want to just stick to the facts comes back with a childish comment, and on such a serious  thread,  its certainly not banter, i think its a bit of a double standard personally


----------



## Corner Mad House (2 January 2014)

Hmm, talking to Lewbelle who doesn't like my childish sense of humour and likes her own opinion.  By the way Lewbelle I have a genuine grievance with Shwmae and it looks like its on course for Small Claims as they are failing yet again to respond.  In the mean time I do not see anything wrong with light hearted banter.

Also the FB snippets are good to know as they disappear before I get round to seeing them!

p.s am most upset I wanted post 2000


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Renvers said:



			Hello and welcome.

If you have the time to spare and read this and other related threads you will find that many have offered support and good advice to Shwmae, after all this thread wouldn't even exist if people hadn't placed orders.

Glad to hear your experiences were positive but I am sure you can appreciate how it must feel for those who have had such problems with that company that they have had to resort to legal routes of redress.

I hope you stick around on HHO it is a great place and one thing HHO'ers do is offer each other support when its needed, as some need it now.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put. HHO is a lovely community and people support each other in ways you cant imagine especially as most of us don't know each other. We all there in everyone's hour of need and if you look through other threads you will see the kindness of these people x


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Thank you 

I have always received a very pleasant transaction and can't recommend them enough, i just felt I should share my experience although a bit apprehensive to do so due to the sheer amount of people getting jumped on. Thankfully I wasn't so thank you

I hope my experience on the forum is a good one
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't the number of bad reviews and disappearing posts on their FB page from customers chasing their orders, worry you when you recommend them ? 

Or do you think these people on the FB page are making it up ?


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Could you please point out where I told people shouldn't indulge in banter etc.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly. 



Lewbelle said:



			I think there is a time and place for banter, but when this is such a very volatile thread and people are talking about Trading Standards, Court Cases, Small Claims etc, they need to be a little more serious
		
Click to expand...

Very clear I think. 


Your arguments just seem to be a wind up and you're not making any sense. I'm not going to be drawn into playing your games any further, so I'm out now.


----------



## Venevidivici (2 January 2014)

My point was that Lewbelle claimed that 'He hit me,so I hit him back' was bullying. It is not. 

And I hate it when people call the 'bullying' card when they are just on opposing sides of an argument/discussion...that's the thing with a forum,I think it's hard to be actually,properly 'bullied' -you can always log off?!


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Venevidivici said:



			My point was that Lewbelle claimed that 'He hit me,so I hit him back' was bullying. It is not. 

And I hate it when people call the 'bullying' card when they are just on opposing sides of an argument/discussion...that's the thing with a forum,I think it's hard to be actually,properly 'bullied' -you can always log off?!
		
Click to expand...

or press user ignore


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Hi, I am just here to post me experience and don't wish to comment on anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Though so. Are you close to Lewbelle by any chance ?

Lewbelle, are you the owner of the pony you mentioned some pages back ?


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Thank you 

I have always received a very pleasant transaction and can't recommend them enough, i just felt I should share my experience although a bit apprehensive to do so due to the sheer amount of people getting jumped on. Thankfully I wasn't so thank you

I hope my experience on the forum is a good one
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum.  I don't think anyone is jumped on just for sharing a positive experience, so I'm sure you won't be either.


----------



## Molliesmummy (2 January 2014)

I do like the look of the forum apart from this thread. I see many informative threads pulled down by this one. It has brought bad sides of people out and I have to say that from my point of view your comments are nice but speared with poison towards my happiness. I see several digs stating people being ripped off and others who don't like them. May I suggest happy customers be treated as well as unhappy ones to invite more to come forward.


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Hmmm. Though so. Are you close to Lewbelle by any chance ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's relevant really - careful or they'll think that new posters really DO get jumped on


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Certainly. 



Very clear I think. 


Your arguments just seem to be a wind up and you're not making any sense. I'm not going to be drawn into playing your games any further, so I'm out now. 

Click to expand...

FionaM12 im with you there, but i'll continue to follow this thread as its been really interesting, i feel so sorry for the poor people who are saying theyre out of pocket to the tune of hundreds of pounds and id like to see what, if anything the company do to fix it for them, as for the others who have had good service, thats great, for them, but its the others who have not had this service id like to keep this thread going for.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			I see you handily ignored 99% of my post there...:rolleyes3:
Because of this kind of behaviour, yes, I think you're a troll, in that you are deliberately trying to wind people up. 
Even when people take the time to write out a kind post to you, as I have a couple of times now, your replies are still provoking and inflammatory. For this reason, I don't think you're interested in joining in with the forum community like others, I think you just want to wind people up. 

When people respond kindly to you, you either ignore it or just type an argumentative response. Of course - you are obviously entitled to do this. 

But, as I've said before, it won't endear you to those you are provoking.
		
Click to expand...

Childish comments AGAIN......calling someone a troll, I am only responding to your comments.


----------



## sidnney4u (2 January 2014)

Thankyou Shwmae Products LTD my two turnout hoods arrived yesterday, before there estimated time and perfect For this weather they look amazing and fit really we'll, can't wait for my other mini shetland neck cover to arrive. Happy New Year xxx my one and only criticism is they are hard to get on but lucky for me both horses were patient with being temp blind while I figured it out!! Haha I'm hoping I'll get better at it but bear in mind I have never used any hoods ever if any make, thanks again xxx 
just thought id copy this one off their page as it is a posative review, hopefully they are getting things back on track . my hood is good quality but my poor ponies to frightened to let me blind her to get it on. i will keep trying because ive had it on in the stable block ( gave the other livery guys a laugh) and its really warm xx


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			I have to say that from my point of view your comments are nice but speared with poison towards my happiness..
		
Click to expand...

Which has now made my alarm bells ring, sorry


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Childish comments AGAIN......calling someone a troll, I am only responding to your comments.
		
Click to expand...

don't think anyone called you a troll


----------



## ester (2 January 2014)

TBF I do think Shwmae are the biggest accusers of people being trolls!


----------



## Molliesmummy (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			I don't think it's relevant really - careful or they'll think that new posters really DO get jumped on  

Click to expand...

Very sad to think this has proven why I was worried, I just joined after a friend was watching on when people were talking about haflingers that's all. I have one so was interested to read


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

mary christmas said:



			FionaM12 im with you there, but i'll continue to follow this thread as its been really interesting, i feel so sorry for the poor people who are saying theyre out of pocket to the tune of hundreds of pounds and id like to see what, if anything the company do to fix it for them, as for the others who have had good service, thats great, for them, but its the others who have not had this service id like to keep this thread going for.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mean I'm out of the thread necessarily, but I'm not going to respond to that new member any longer. She just seems to be a wind up and it's pointless.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			For the last time now - yes, you are entitled to your opinion, as everyone else is. 

However, if that opinion is likely to be offensive or provoking to others, then you must expect them to reply defensively. As is their right.
		
Click to expand...

Does that include being called a troll by other posters?  Is that not offensive?


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			I do like the look of the forum apart from this thread. I see many informative threads pulled down by this one. It has brought bad sides of people out and I have to say that from my point of view your comments are nice but speared with poison towards my happiness. I see several digs stating people being ripped off and others who don't like them. May I suggest happy customers be treated as well as unhappy ones to invite more to come forward.
		
Click to expand...

sorry but people have welcomed you nicely and not been rude and are genuinely happy you got a good service.


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			It has brought bad sides of people out and I have to say that from my point of view your comments are nice but speared with poison towards my happiness. I see several digs stating people being ripped off and others who don't like them.
		
Click to expand...

Hi molliesmummy. It's a shame you think that people's replies have been 'speared with poison.' Obviously that wouldn't be very nice at all, so I had a quick scan through the replies you had, and I must say I'm a little confused as I can't seem to see any 'spears of poison.' 
Could you point it out? 



FionaM12 said:



			Welcome to the forum.  I don't think anyone is jumped on just for sharing a positive experience, so I'm sure you won't be either. 

Click to expand...




MadBlackLab said:



			Very well put. HHO is a lovely community and people support each other in ways you cant imagine especially as most of us don't know each other. We all there in everyone's hour of need and if you look through other threads you will see the kindness of these people x
		
Click to expand...




ester said:



			molliesmummy glad to hear you have had a good experience, I have a FB friend who has also only had good service from them, do spend a bit of time around the rest of forum, it's a pretty nice place really 

Click to expand...




Renvers said:



			Hello and welcome.

If you have the time to spare and read this and other related threads you will find that many have offered support and good advice to Shwmae, after all this thread wouldn't even exist if people hadn't placed orders. That advice, mediation was not taken up and many responses were less than professional, that is unfortunate.

Glad to hear your experiences were positive but I am sure you can appreciate how it must feel for those who have had such problems with that company that they have had to resort to legal routes of redress.

I hope you stick around on HHO it is a great place and one thing HHO'ers do is offer each other support when its needed, as some need it now.
		
Click to expand...




cptrayes said:



			I am very pleased to hear from a second happy customer.


I do wonder what  motive you think Horse and Hound could have for damaging this company and whether you don't think that they would not just have the pants sued off them if they did??
		
Click to expand...




alliersv1 said:



			Hello and welcome.
I'm not sure what you think is going wrong behind the scenes, but I'm glad your experience with Shwmae was a pleasant one. 

Click to expand...

Please let me know if I've missed anything


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

sidnney4u said:



			Thankyou Shwmae Products LTD my two turnout hoods arrived yesterday, before there estimated time and perfect For this weather they look amazing and fit really we'll, can't wait for my other mini shetland neck cover to arrive. Happy New Year xxx my one and only criticism is they are hard to get on but lucky for me both horses were patient with being temp blind while I figured it out!! Haha I'm hoping I'll get better at it but bear in mind I have never used any hoods ever if any make, thanks again xxx 
just thought id copy this one off their page as it is a posative review, hopefully they are getting things back on track . my hood is good quality but my poor ponies to frightened to let me blind her to get it on. i will keep trying because ive had it on in the stable block ( gave the other livery guys a laugh) and its really warm xx
		
Click to expand...

There isn't any need to copy positive ones onto here, as they leave them up on their page.  The only reason people are copying reviews onto here is because the company are deleting them so there's no way of people seeing them.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

sidnney4u said:



			Thankyou Shwmae Products LTD my two turnout hoods arrived yesterday, before there estimated time and perfect For this weather they look amazing and fit really we'll, can't wait for my other mini shetland neck cover to arrive. Happy New Year xxx my one and only criticism is they are hard to get on but lucky for me both horses were patient with being temp blind while I figured it out!! Haha I'm hoping I'll get better at it but bear in mind I have never used any hoods ever if any make, thanks again xxx 
just thought id copy this one off their page as it is a posative review, hopefully they are getting things back on track . my hood is good quality but my poor ponies to frightened to let me blind her to get it on. i will keep trying because ive had it on in the stable block ( gave the other livery guys a laugh) and its really warm xx
		
Click to expand...


It is good to see some of the positive ones, though presumably we could all read them at any time because they are not deleted like the ones asking for a delivery date????


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Oh my goodness because someone else has had a positive experience we are close, I do not know Mollysmum, and yes I own Lew, why?


----------



## Corner Mad House (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Does that include being called a troll by other posters?  Is that not offensive?
		
Click to expand...

Well I s'pose you have changed the record, but its still not a pleasant record


----------



## alliersv1 (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Hi molliesmummy. It's a shame you think that people's replies have been 'speared with poison.' Obviously that wouldn't be very nice at all, so I had a quick scan through the replies you had, and I must say I'm a little confused as I can't seem to see any 'spears of poison.' 
Could you point it out? 













Please let me know if I've missed anything 

Click to expand...

Thankyou. I see no poison there. There was certainly none meant in my post...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			I don't think it's relevant really - careful or they'll think that new posters really DO get jumped on  

Click to expand...

Well genuine posters are always welcome. Its true, sometimes coincidences are just coincidences.

I'm also a little concerned that if Lewbelle isn't the person she says she is, it would be unfair on the person owning the HOYS pony. And if it is her, well, its an eye opener in such a small world.


----------



## sidnney4u (2 January 2014)

but to have an open debate both sides of the story should be highlighted ?? some people that are following this thread may not be following facebook x


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			don't think anyone called you a troll
		
Click to expand...

Check back a few posts and you will see it in black and white.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Check back a few posts and you will see it in black and white.
		
Click to expand...

quote it for me then cause I must of missed it


----------



## Ladyinred (2 January 2014)

Beginning to think 'someone' has been sent here to cause enough disruption to get the thread locked/pulled. If so they are doing a good job. 

FWIW I was so terrified of this forum I didn't actually post for several years. But now I will firmly stand with the others who say there are few places as supportive and helpful as HHO. I will also add that if you don't like either the forum, or the banter which creeps in, then maybe this isn't the  place for you because it sure as heck isn't about to change for the views of one very argumentative new member.

I don't think this is another colourful incarnation, more likely a friend who is trying to destroy the thread, possibly because of the FB comments which have been saved on here.


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Very sad to think this has proven why I was worried, I just joined after a friend was watching on when people were talking about haflingers that's all. I have one so was interested to read 

Click to expand...

I do think you've had a very positive welcome here. On forums you never get 100% positive feedback as I'm sure you're aware, but really you've only been greeted with friendliness. One poster asked a question they regretted, so retracted and apologized.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

sidnney4u said:



			but to have an open debate both sides of the story should be highlighted ?? some people that are following this thread may not be following facebook x
		
Click to expand...

It has repeatedly been stated on the thread that there are positive reviews on Facebook. It is a simple matter for anyone who wants to read them to get a Facebook login. It is not a simple matter to read ones asking for an idea when their order will be delivered, as they deleted and the poster is blocked.


----------



## Little Alfie (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			don't think anyone called you a troll
		
Click to expand...

#2002 do keep up dear


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Well genuine posters are always welcome. Its true, sometimes coincidences are just coincidences.

I'm also a little concerned that if Lewbelle isn't the person she says she is, it would be unfair on the person owning the HOYS pony. And if it is her, well, its an eye opener in such a small world.
		
Click to expand...

This time you are seriously overstepping the mark.  Rowfantina Llewellyn is my pony.  Now if you can't deal with that, tough.


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			I don't mean I'm out of the thread necessarily, but I'm not going to respond to that new member any longer. She just seems to be a wind up and it's pointless. 

Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			I don't think this is another colourful incarnation, more likely a friend who is trying to destroy the thread, possibly because of the FB comments which have been saved on here.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's very likely and urge everyone to stop taking the bait and just ignore any posts which seem to be a wind up.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

Thanks for that Lewbelle. Gosh, is all I can say.


----------



## luckyoldme (2 January 2014)

What do people hope to get out of this thread?
its kind of like a whole load of fish wives gossiping and sniping.
I mean I get the company has let some folk down but this thread is full of horns locking and a lot of folk who don t appear to be customers being a bit obsessive about a company that they have never evan dealt with.
I admit some of the new posters earlier on sounded a bit suspicious but it does look to me like some people have had a good service and are getting shot down in flames for saying so.


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			#2002 do keep up dear
		
Click to expand...

sorry must missed that post I appoligise


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			quote it for me then cause I must of missed it
		
Click to expand...

It was me. They're only here deliberately winding people up so I think they're just trolling. This is after I wrote a few kind posts which were totally ignored :rolleyes3:
So yes, I think they're trolling and I'm not answering them anymore


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			#2002 do keep up dear
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Little Alfie.


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			I think that's very likely and urge everyone to stop taking the bait and just ignore any posts which seem to be a wind up. 

Click to expand...

I agree again Fiona


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Thanks for that Lewbelle. Gosh, is all I can say. 

Click to expand...

Why, because I don't like childish comments and have had a good service from Shwmae, I can't own Lew?


----------



## Little Alfie (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			It was me. They're only here deliberately winding people up so I think they're just trolling. This is after I wrote a few kind posts which were totally ignored :rolleyes3:
So yes, I think they're trolling and I'm not answering them anymore 

Click to expand...

So I'm a troll now ?

Charming


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

I have to say for someone who hates childishness LB for anyone reading this they would be saying it about you. You were welcomed and all you have done is be nippy and poke for a reaction. 

Molliesmummy welcome to hho. Great you had a good experience and wanted to share. However I fail to see any nastiness directed at you? I do fail to see how hho would benefit from destroying a small company in Wales/Hertfordshire so don't get the whole behind the scenes comment I'm afraid. 

Anyway feel free to post around the forum, greatly informative place to be on most of the time with some banter and popcorn moments for variety


----------



## Patterdale (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			So I'm a troll now ?

Charming
		
Click to expand...

Er....come again!?

I said 'they' as I am unsure whether Lewbelle is male or female.


----------



## Molliesmummy (2 January 2014)

luckyoldme said:



			What do people hope to get out of this thread?
its kind of like a whole load of fish wives gossiping and sniping.
I mean I get the company has let some folk down but this thread is full of horns locking and a lot of folk who don t appear to be customers being a bit obsessive about a company that they have never evan dealt with.
I admit some of the new posters earlier on sounded a bit suspicious but it does look to me like some people have had a good service and are getting shot down in flames for saying so.
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## sidnney4u (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			It has repeatedly been stated on the thread that there are positive reviews on Facebook. It is a simple matter for anyone who wants to read them to get a Facebook login. It is not a simple matter to read ones asking for an idea when their order will be delivered, as they deleted and the poster is blocked.[/QUOT
i think its important to highlight both sides of this very long story and if the company are sorting out the issues that have been debated on this thread then great lets here about it here not just through facebook. give the company a chance surely !!!???
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Well said
		
Click to expand...

Agreed Molliesmummy.


----------



## sidnney4u (2 January 2014)

luckyoldme said:



			What do people hope to get out of this thread?
its kind of like a whole load of fish wives gossiping and sniping.
I mean I get the company has let some folk down but this thread is full of horns locking and a lot of folk who don t appear to be customers being a bit obsessive about a company that they have never evan dealt with.
I admit some of the new posters earlier on sounded a bit suspicious but it does look to me like some people have had a good service and are getting shot down in flames for saying so.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree xx


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

luckyoldme said:



			What do people hope to get out of this thread?
its kind of like a whole load of fish wives gossiping and sniping.
I mean I get the company has let some folk down but this thread is full of horns locking and a lot of folk who don t appear to be customers being a bit obsessive about a company that they have never evan dealt with.
I admit some of the new posters earlier on sounded a bit suspicious but it does look to me like some people have had a good service and are getting shot down in flames for saying so.
		
Click to expand...

Might seem like that yes  but when you lose a few hundred quid and have nothing to show for it but lies then maybe the motion behind this thread will come to you.

The posters posting positives have been welcomed, but that doesnt seem to be the reaction that they want,which is sad really.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

luckyoldme said:



			it does look to me like some people have had a good service and are getting shot down in flames for saying so.
		
Click to expand...


No-one with a genuine login has been shot down in flames for saying they have had good service.

Both of them, and there have been only two by my counting, have had their good experience positively welcomed.

My hope in keeping the thread open is that the company will right the wrongs, stop deleting Facebook posts from people who simply want to know where their goods are, and deliver good products and that all of that can be reported on this thread before it is closed.

Failing that happening, I am happy for it to run as long as possible, so that people know the risk they take on buying from the company.

I repeat, I am extremely happy that this thread now has two 100% happy customers posting on it and welcome them both to HHO


----------



## Little Alfie (2 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Er....come again!?

I said 'they' as I am unsure whether Lewbelle is male or female.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry

It's all getting a bit confusing


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			Sorry

It's all getting a bit confusing 

Click to expand...

Lol well do keep up dear


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

luckyoldme said:



			I admit some of the new posters earlier on sounded a bit suspicious but it does look to me like some people have had a good service and are getting shot down in flames for saying so.
		
Click to expand...

I admit to following this thread rather late and not reading every single post from the beginning. However, over the few pages I've followed, one person came on claiming to have had good service, and wasn't shot down but seems intend on winding people up and causing a fight. The other came on with an account of good service and has been greeted with a very friendly response.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			No-one with a genuine login has been shot down in flames for saying they have had good service.

Both of them, and there have been only two by my counting, have had their good experience positively welcomed.

My hope in keeping the thread open is that the company will right the wrongs, stop deleting Facebook posts from people who simply want to know where their goods are, and deliver good products and that all of that can be reported on this thread before it is closed.

Failing that happening, I am happy for it to run as long as possible, so that people know the risk they take on buying from the company.

I repeat, I am extremely happy that this thread now has two 100% happy customers posting on it and welcome them both to HHO
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, but it sure doesn't feel like it!!


----------



## Little Alfie (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Lol well do keep up dear  

Click to expand...


Touche


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Thank you, but it sure doesn't feel like it!!
		
Click to expand...

If you give people a chance and stop sniping at them and calling them childish, which is insulting really, then maybe it will begin to feel like it LB


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			I admit to following this thread rather late and not reading every single post from the beginning. However, over the few pages I've followed, one person came on claiming to have had good service, and wasn't shot down but seems intend on winding people up and causing a fight. The other came on with an account of good service and has been greeted with a very friendly response. 

Click to expand...

What exactly do you mean by "claiming to have had a good service", I think you will find that I am a genuine poster.  Winding people up.....how?  By having an opinion that they do not agree with or like, surely that is what forums are for.... peoples opinions.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			Touche 

Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

New members who only join to post on any one thread, and never on any other part of the forum, are obviously going to be regarded with a little suspicion as they clearly have an agenda.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

sidnney4u said:



			i think its important to highlight both sides of this very long story and if the company are sorting out the issues that have been debated on this thread then great lets here about it here not just through facebook. give the company a chance surely !!!???
		
Click to expand...

What evidence do we have that anything has changed? There have always been happy posters on Facebook. That side of the story has always been clear. 

What we need is some of the unhappy customers to write and tell us that they have received their goods or their refunds. We need to see Facebook posts asking for a delivery date for goods allowed to stand and answered. 

That's the side of the story that's missing.


----------



## luckyoldme (2 January 2014)

well I tried im off to bed now cos im on a promise!


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			If you give people a chance and stop sniping at them and calling them childish, which is insulting really, then maybe it will begin to feel like it LB 

Click to expand...

I am not sniping, just TRYING to explain that I do not like childish comments.  I have been called a troll, it has been suggested that I am not who I am, and I am supposed to feel welcome?


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

luckyoldme said:



			well I tried im off to bed now cos im on a promise!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Enjoy.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			What exactly do you mean by "claiming to have had a good service", I think you will find that I am a genuine poster.  Winding people up.....how?  By having an opinion that they do not agree with or like, surely that is what forums are for.... peoples opinions.
		
Click to expand...

Oh honestly please step back a bit and look at yourself. 

You are claiming to have had good service. Just as those other on the other side of the coin are claiming to have had bad service 

Is English your first language? Genuine question as you either are accidentally misconstrueing what is bring written or you are deliberately doing it to take offence and right now I'm not sure which. Stop taking everything as a fig at you as you aren't coming across well and it's making it seem like you aren't genuine when you possibly are.

People can only go in what we write and if you write like your looking for a fight then people are going to take it that way, so for your own sake before people start popping you on user ignore, which defeats the point of your good positive review btw, please step back and calm down


----------



## Little Alfie (2 January 2014)

luckyoldme said:



			well I tried im off to bed now cos im on a promise!
		
Click to expand...

Lucky old you !!


----------



## estrella-pequena (2 January 2014)

Finally finished reading. All I can say is wow...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I am not sniping, just TRYING to explain that I do not like childish comments.  I have been called a troll, it has been suggested that I am not who I am, and I am supposed to feel welcome?
		
Click to expand...

But with you being combative from your first post LB it's making you look that way, if the first few things someone said to you in a conversation with strangers was that you acted childish then I imagine you would be insulted, same on a forum


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Well, Thank you for the interesting evening.  I am very sorry if any of you are offended that I don't like childish comments and that I would like to read GENUINE fact.  I am sorry if being called a Troll and implications made by posters that I am not who I am is sniping, stirring or whatever you wish to call it,  but I really don't know how to get through to you,  *I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO READ CHILDISH COMMENTS AND WILL QUITE HAPPILY CONTRIBUTE MY GENUINE AND SATISFACTORY DEALINGS WITH Shwmae!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			But with you being combative from your first post LB it's making you look that way, if the first few things someone said to you in a conversation with strangers was that you acted childish then I imagine you would be insulted, same on a forum 

Click to expand...

What like being called a troll, stirrer etc, why would I be happy about that?


----------



## Hippona (2 January 2014)

Wow. That's about 98% of the forum on your UI then.....that'll be a brief read.
 We like a laugh around here.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab if you get your timing right you can have 2100  !!!

I never expected that when I posted 1800 this morning


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			What like being called a troll, stirrer etc, why would I be happy about that?
		
Click to expand...

in your first post you picked on 2 of the original posters me being one of them. says it all really


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Hippona said:



			Wow. That's about 98% of the forum on your UI then.....that'll be a brief read.
 We like a laugh around here.
		
Click to expand...

Fab!!!


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			in your first post you picked on 2 of the original posts me being one of them. says it all really
		
Click to expand...

Picked on?  I thought kind of thing didn't go on here?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Well, Thank you for the interesting evening.  I am very sorry if any of you are offended that I don't like childish comments and that I would like to read GENUINE fact.  I am sorry if being called a Troll and implications made by posters that I am not who I am is sniping, stirring or whatever you wish to call it,  but I really don't know how to get through to you,  *I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO READ CHILDISH COMMENTS AND WILL QUITE HAPPILY CONTRIBUTE MY GENUINE AND SATISFACTORY DEALINGS WITH Shwmae!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Click to expand...

*sigh* oh well I tried guys, where's the UI button...........

LB good luck luv great you had good service but being honest the way you are acting and constantly using the word childish when you are choosing to be here just makes you look like exactly what you can't stand.


----------



## estrella-pequena (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Well, Thank you for the interesting evening.  I am very sorry if any of you are offended that I don't like childish comments and that I would like to read GENUINE fact.  I am sorry if being called a Troll and implications made by posters that I am not who I am is sniping, stirring or whatever you wish to call it,  but I really don't know how to get through to you,  *I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO READ CHILDISH COMMENTS AND WILL QUITE HAPPILY CONTRIBUTE MY GENUINE AND SATISFACTORY DEALINGS WITH Shwmae!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Click to expand...

I think it'd possibly be more beneficial for you to step back and take a breath. Your recent posts aren't the most adult either. Just my two cents.


----------



## Hippona (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Picked on?  I thought kind of thing didn't go on here?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes.
Sometimes we drag the dissenting ones around the back by the bins and give them the bumps.


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



*I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO READ CHILDISH COMMENTS AND WILL QUITE HAPPILY CONTRIBUTE MY GENUINE AND SATISFACTORY DEALINGS WITH Shwmae!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Click to expand...

I really do not understand why you think we have not understood that already.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			*sigh* oh well I tried guys, where's the UI button...........

LB good luck luv great you had good service but being honest the way you are acting and constantly using the word childish when you are choosing to be here just makes you look like exactly what you can't stand.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			*sigh* oh well I tried guys, where's the UI button...........
		
Click to expand...

Good move. I highly recommend the UI button CK. trying to discuss anything with someone who makes no sense and seems deliberately to miss every fair point, will drive you mad. Keep what's left of your sanity and use UI.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Hippona said:



			Oh yes.
Sometimes we drag the dissenting ones around the back by the bins and give them the bumps.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.....


----------



## Venevidivici (2 January 2014)

Hippona..lol!!


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I don't understand why you think we have not understood that already.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps because it wasn't written in bold, capitals and with a dozen exclamation marks before?


----------



## Hippona (2 January 2014)

Venevidivici said:



			Hippona..lol!! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I don't understand why you think we have not understood that already.
		
Click to expand...

Oh you have? Thank goodness, it has only taken 64 posts!!!  Whoop Whoop!!


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Hippona said:



			Oh yes.
Sometimes we drag the dissenting ones around the back by the bins and give them the bumps.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Venevidivici (2 January 2014)

Oh, come on! Hippona's post was funny, whichever side of the Shwmae chasm you're on!


----------



## Molliesmummy (2 January 2014)

ester said:



			molliesmummy glad to hear you have had a good experience, I have a FB friend who has also only had good service from them, do spend a bit of time around the rest of forum, it's a pretty nice place really 

Click to expand...

Is your friend on the forum


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Perhaps because it wasn't written in bold, capitals and with a dozen exclamation marks before? 

Click to expand...

Stupid me, of course  !!!


----------



## Hippona (2 January 2014)

Possibly it was childish....I'll get me coat


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

Phew, everytime I think I've got to the end, there's another page. The posts are moving like wildfire tonight and some of the posts have been so funny. 
Good one Hippo.


----------



## Venevidivici (2 January 2014)

This is boring now! Think everyone did understand LB, it's just that you don't control what people post? You do control what you read though...everyone is free to log off? 

Night all - I'm on Tooth Fairy duty tonight and have form for forgetting to perform the swop (damn unreliable, that Tooth Fairy!) so must go before I fall asleep.....


----------



## Hippona (2 January 2014)

Venevidivici said:



			This is boring now! Think everyone did understand LB, it's just that you don't control what people post? You do control what you read though...everyone is free to log off? 

Night all - I'm on Tooth Fairy duty tonight and have form for forgetting to perform the swop (damn unreliable, that Tooth Fairy!) so must go before I fall asleep.....

Click to expand...

Yeah....that Tooth Fairy has been very unreliable in the past in our house...she doesn't work weekends you know?


----------



## Jonesy (2 January 2014)

Venevidivici said:



			This is boring now! Think everyone did understand LB, it's just that you don't control what people post? You do control what you read though...everyone is free to log off? 

Night all - I'm on Tooth Fairy duty tonight and have form for forgetting to perform the swop (damn unreliable, that Tooth Fairy!) so must go before I fall asleep.....

Click to expand...

:lol: that's like me! I usually have try and sneak about in the morning because I have forgotten to do the swap at night!


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Oh you have? Thank goodness, it has only taken 64 posts!!!  Whoop Whoop!!
		
Click to expand...

Look who got post 2100!

You are doing a wonderful job of keeping this thread alive LB


----------



## Hippona (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Look who got post 2100!

You are doing a wonderful job of keeping this thread alive LB
		
Click to expand...

Yes...that gave me a smile....how childish....


----------



## lisa_dundee (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Thank you 

I have always received a very pleasant transaction and can't recommend them enough, i just felt I should share my experience although a bit apprehensive to do so due to the sheer amount of people getting jumped on. Thankfully I wasn't so thank you

I hope my experience on the forum is a good one
		
Click to expand...

That would be due to the sheer amount of trolls jumping on here to jump on the genuine posters first!


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Yep I agree!!!!  But I don't control what people post, LOL!!!!  You are so right about what people read!!! Will hopefully meet up with lots of you on other pages and "chat" again.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Look who got post 2100!

You are doing a wonderful job of keeping this thread alive LB
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

Pmsl brilliant !


----------



## Froddy (2 January 2014)

sidnney4u said:



			It has repeatedly been stated on the thread that there are positive reviews on Facebook. It is a simple matter for anyone who wants to read them to get a Facebook login. It is not a simple matter to read ones asking for an idea when their order will be delivered, as they deleted and the poster is blocked.[/QUOT
i think its important to highlight both sides of this very long story and if the company are sorting out the issues that have been debated on this thread then great lets here about it here not just through facebook. give the company a chance surely !!!???
		
Click to expand...

FFS learn to quote properly  Sorry but messing up quoting is a pet hate of mine, how hard is it to click "reply with quote" and not mess with the text you are given and then put what you want to say  it is not rocket science.

And breathe 



sidnney4u said:



			give the company a chance surely !!!???
		
Click to expand...

Addressing this bit, this company has been given chance after chance after chance yet they STILL persist in ripping off customers with ridiculous excuses and providing a sub standard product and when challenged they blame everyone else they can think of to cover their inadequacies 

You may ask how I know this, I have proof of similar complaints being made against this company from approx 2 years ago, there was a trail of complaints made on several equestrian forums about them. Being the owner of one of these forums when challenged by said company via a rather nasty email threatening court action for allowing comments to stand on an open forum, having checked what other forums did presuming they had received similar threats and all mention of Shwmaes downfalls disappeared we followed suit and removed the negative posts from public view assuming they would buck their ideas up as they had promised would be the case. However being the person I am I don't delete anything and I still have all the posts removed from public view in an archive as proof. I also still have the threatening email that was sent to me and can produce it if necessary. 

In hindsight I wish I had stuck to my guns 2 years ago and let the comments stand but I thought at the time it was something and nothing and it would blow over, how wrong can someone be  For those who have been ripped off since I apologise but I wasn't to know how low these people could go


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2014)

Hippona your posts have been the best tonight


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Hippona said:



			Yes...that gave me a smile....how childish....
		
Click to expand...

Whoop Whoop, my claim to fame!!!!


----------



## only_me (2 January 2014)

I think this is the most replies to any thread i have ever started on here 

And I even got thread of the week last time i bought H&H


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Thank Merrysherry Rider for your message.  I hope you got my reply ok?


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

only_me said:



			I think this is the most replies to any thread i have ever started on here 

And I even got thread of the week last time i bought H&H 

Click to expand...

You might get another one this week!!!!!


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

only_me said:



			I think this is the most replies to any thread i have ever started on here 

And I even got thread of the week last time i bought H&H 

Click to expand...

Congratulations!!


----------



## cptrayes (2 January 2014)

Froddy said:



			Addressing this bit, this company has been given chance after chance after chance yet they STILL persist in ripping off customers with ridiculous excuses and providing a sub standard product and when challenged they blame everyone else they can think of to cover their inadequacies 

You may ask how I know this, I have proof of similar complaints being made against this company from approx 2 years ago, there was a trail of complaints made on several equestrian forums about them. Being the owner of one of these forums when challenged by said company via a rather nasty email threatening court action for allowing comments to stand on an open forum, having checked what other forums did presuming they had received similar threats and all mention of Shwmaes downfalls disappeared we followed suit and removed the negative posts from public view assuming they would buck their ideas up as they had promised would be the case. However being the person I am I don't delete anything and I still have all the posts removed from public view in an archive as proof. I also still have the threatening email that was sent to me and can produce it if necessary. 

In hindsight I wish I had stuck to my guns 2 years ago and let the comments stand but I thought at the time it was something and nothing and it would blow over, how wrong can someone be  For those who have been ripped off since I apologise but I wasn't to know how low these people could go 

Click to expand...


Forgiven. Surely no-one could have foreseen this going on for over two years.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Thank Merrysherry Rider for your message.  I hope you got my reply ok?

Click to expand...

Yep. Luckily my inbox was empty tonight otherwise I might have missed your original pm.  

_Actually, its always pretty empty _


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 January 2014)

only_me said:



			I think this is the most replies to any thread i have ever started on here 

And I even got thread of the week last time i bought H&H 

Click to expand...


SSSSSSHHHHH. Don't wake Shils.


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

No worries!


----------



## Molliesmummy (2 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			You might get another one this week!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is this like a game to some of these people?


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Yes


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

can't wait to see the response to this

(name removed) I've heard that a lot of people are getting their posts deleted and blocked from this page, is that true? If so why? I'm thinking about ordering but really not sure what to do!

4 minutes ago via mobile


----------



## Darremi (2 January 2014)

Been lurking on this thread for weeks. 

All I can say is maybe people should step AWAY from the computer and NOT react when they get angry about a somebody's post. I know it may be tempting, but it is generally best to maintain a dignified silence in this situation.

Personally I would not embarrass my horse with an equine baby-gro even if it was made by Christian Dior!

First we had dogs in handbags. What's next...dungarees for Gerbils? ;-)

Now lets all smile and take a few deep breaths people


----------



## Hippona (2 January 2014)

I've been wanting a top hat and vampire cloak for my guinea pig.....now there's an niche market....


----------



## FionaM12 (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Is this like a game to some of these people? 

Click to expand...

I've no idea. But why would that matter? :confused3:


----------



## Darremi (2 January 2014)

Hippona said:



			I've been wanting a top hat and vampire cloak for my guinea pig.....now there's an niche market....
		
Click to expand...

Love it!!

OMG you can get your Guinea Pig a full bridal outfit:

http://www.smallanimalchannel.com/critter-blog/guinea-pig-mcneil/blog-june2508.aspx


----------



## Lewbelle (2 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			Been lurking on this thread for weeks. 

All I can say is maybe people should step AWAY from the computer and NOT react when they get angry about a somebody's post. I know it may be tempting, but it is generally best to maintain a dignified silence in this situation.

Personally I would not embarrass my horse with an equine baby-gro even if it was made by Christian Dior!

First we had dogs in handbags. What's next...dungarees for Gerbils? ;-)

Now lets all smile and take a few deep breaths people 

Click to expand...


----------



## Hippona (2 January 2014)

This one's missing the hat.....a cane would look good too, possibly a micro monocle??

http://cuddlycavies.homestead.com/vampireebay.jpeg


----------



## only_me (2 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Is this like a game to some of these people? 

Click to expand...

Nope, when you post a thread you never know how it will turn out. Interesting to follow the development of such a big thread considering it initially started out as inquiring into other people's experiences of the company!

And i have posted multiple times throughout this thread so if you want to know more about my experience please read them, i wouldn't want to repeat myself!

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, ever been on tripadvisor?


----------



## Molliesmummy (2 January 2014)

only_me said:



			Nope, when you post a thread you never know how it will turn out. Interesting to follow the development of such a big thread considering it initially started out as inquiring into other people's experiences of the company!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I was only asking a question


----------



## MadBlackLab (2 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			can't wait to see the response to this

(name removed) I've heard that a lot of people are getting their posts deleted and blocked from this page, is that true? If so why? I'm thinking about ordering but really not sure what to do!

4 minutes ago via mobile
		
Click to expand...

and this is their reply

Shwmae Products LTD Hi Lucy, may I ask what posts? I am happy to help regarding your worries. Perhaps pop me a message if you're interested. Best wishes, shwmae

4 minutes ago


----------



## Darremi (3 January 2014)

Hippona said:



			This one's missing the hat.....a cane would look good too, possibly a micro monocle??

http://cuddlycavies.homestead.com/vampireebay.jpeg

Click to expand...

That is ridiculous!!

Fake moustache??


----------



## Hippona (3 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			That is ridiculous!!

Fake moustache??
		
Click to expand...

Yes! A big black waxed twirly one I'm thinking


----------



## Stable person (3 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			I have to say for someone who hates childishness LB for anyone reading this they would be saying it about you. You were welcomed and all you have done is be nippy and poke for a reaction. 

Molliesmummy welcome to hho. Great you had a good experience and wanted to share. However I fail to see any nastiness directed at you? I do fail to see how hho would benefit from destroying a small company in Wales/Hertfordshire so don't get the whole behind the scenes comment I'm afraid. 


Anyway feel free to post around the forum, greatly informative place to be on most of the time with some banter and popcorn moments for variety 

Click to expand...

Completley agree with this and phew this threads like reading a book!


----------



## Lewbelle (3 January 2014)

Stable person said:



			Completley agree with this and phew this threads like reading a book! 

Click to expand...


----------



## cptrayes (3 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			can't wait to see the response to this

(name removed) I've heard that a lot of people are getting their posts deleted and blocked from this page, is that true? If so why? I'm thinking about ordering but really not sure what to do!

4 minutes ago via mobile
		
Click to expand...




MadBlackLab said:



			and this is their reply

Shwmae Products LTD H <i name >may I ask what posts? I am happy to help regarding your worries. Perhaps pop me a message if you're interested. Best wishes, shwmae

4 minutes ago
		
Click to expand...


Should we count it as progress that it wasn't removed?


----------



## Darremi (3 January 2014)

Hippona said:



			Yes! A big black waxed twirly one I'm thinking 

Click to expand...

OMG it seems I underestimated the micro animal costume business:

http://blog.animalcostumesshop.co.uk/2012/06/guinea-pig-in-dinosaur-costume.html#.UsX_TNJdW24

You better post pictures once you have the outfit put together


----------



## Marydoll (3 January 2014)

Hippona said:



			This one's missing the hat.....a cane would look good too, possibly a micro monocle??

http://cuddlycavies.homestead.com/vampireebay.jpeg

Click to expand...

Who thinks up stuff like that ....... For a bleedin hamster, this could become a whole new thread


----------



## Stable person (3 January 2014)

I need to buy a hamster......lol!


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

mary christmas said:



			Who thinks up stuff like that ....... For a bleedin hamster
		
Click to expand...

I'm not even going to look I have enough problems sleeping don't need nightmares too


----------



## Darremi (3 January 2014)

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but I just though we all needed a time out with an amusing diversion


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 January 2014)

Lol just need to watch it doesn't too OT and get shut


----------



## Darremi (3 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Lol just need to watch it doesn't too OT and get shut 

Click to expand...

Is this too much


----------



## weebarney (3 January 2014)

Before everyone rushes out to buy a hamster can I just point out they are guinea pigs clothes ! Lol


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			can't wait to see the response to this

(name removed) I've heard that a lot of people are getting their posts deleted and blocked from this page, is that true? If so why? I'm thinking about ordering but really not sure what to do!

4 minutes ago via mobile
		
Click to expand...





MadBlackLab said:



			and this is their reply

Shwmae Products LTD Hi Lucy, may I ask what posts? I am happy to help regarding your worries. Perhaps pop me a message if you're interested. Best wishes, shwmae

4 minutes ago
		
Click to expand...

No it is not progress ... the reply is denial.  PM them for any worries to be addressed .... think that would be further denial


----------



## Hippona (3 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			OMG it seems I underestimated the micro animal costume business:

http://blog.animalcostumesshop.co.uk/2012/06/guinea-pig-in-dinosaur-costume.html#.UsX_TNJdW24

You better post pictures once you have the outfit put together 

Click to expand...

OMG...a guinea pig onsie! 



Darremi said:



			Is this too much 






Click to expand...

 That is HYSTERICAL! PMSL......


----------



## Patterdale (3 January 2014)

Looks like it all got a little too childish for some...


----------



## Hippona (3 January 2014)

I'm still laughing at the horse.....childish, moi?


----------



## misterjinglejay (3 January 2014)

People, people, it doesn't matter if someone offends you with their posts, we are all adults and I'm sure can handle a little offense.

Jumping on posters, 'trolling' and the like is nothing to get worked up about.

I love HHO and have had loads of support and learned lots over the years, and the way this thread is degenerating again, is doing no one any favours. 

The facts seem to be that this company has many customer complaints, and isn't handling them well at all, and some happy customers.

Earlier on in this thread there was some very good advice posted about how to handle getting your money back etc. Very worthwhile and useful, and I'm sure the unhappy clients will follow this route.

I think what I'm trying to say is new posters or old, happy or unhappy, lets all have some decorum, untwist our knickers, and take a breath. Causing offense, or being offended is not the worst thing in the world.

Light and love people, light and love


----------



## Howardtheduck (3 January 2014)

This is the attitude of this company to any negative comments made against it, which has not altered in the 2 years it has been in existence, they don't make any attempt to conform to good business practice, they don't appear at court hearings when required and I personally know of people who have obtained judgements against them - 1 of these cases is due to 'time out' in a few days and then the claimant will be applying to the court for the bailiffs to go onto this company to retrieve assets.
Good luck to the people who have managed to get something useable from this company
Good luck to the people who are taking them to court for non delivery or delivery of incorrectly supplied / ill fitting items not fit for purpose
Should the public be subjected to this shoddy attitude ?


----------



## Marydoll (3 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			Is this too much 






Click to expand...

Oh my giddy aunt !!!!!


----------



## russianhorse (3 January 2014)

I have to say I agree that it does seem new posters were trying to get a rise out of people, and unfortunately succeeded somewhat. 

You only really need to nip into posts re Derby House to see that neither posters for or against their products and services were lynched in any way. That's not generally the way things go, but if you go on places seeking to be offended by others before you even start talking of your experience then unfortunately that is what you'll find

On another note, I'm pleased that there have been posts re: what has been put on shwmaes fb page before they have been deleted, as otherwise we would all feel we were going made. At the min, there is a girl asking what happened to her message that she put on the wanted pic. Shwmae are denying there was one....... Not the best way to run a business to make current or potential customers feel they have lost the plot

It's a shame they don't appear to be learning from their mistakes


----------



## Pebble101 (3 January 2014)

Have just seen the 'not sure of what post you mean' on their Facebook page   Lots of popping and peeking seems to go on.

Anyway if you want to find out if a company has any CCJ's etc. this is the website you need - it will cost £4 to check.

http://www.trustonline.org.uk


----------



## spottybotty (3 January 2014)

This makes interesting reading , especially the most recent comments.

http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?46932-Shwmae-products&p=848454#post848454


----------



## russianhorse (3 January 2014)

Can I just also say that those who have had severe problems must go through the relevant channels so that these problems are officially logged, ie small claims, trading standards watchdog etc etc and therefore there cannot be accusations of trolls and rival companies trying to bring Shwmae down..... There will be no dispute with people that have had a good experience or are potential customers unsure what to do, that there really hasn't just been an axe to grind


----------



## Patterdale (3 January 2014)

Wow. 
So they'll only refund someone if they retract all negative comments?? What goes through their minds when they are actually writing this down!?


----------



## russianhorse (3 January 2014)

I could be way off mark, but doesn't that constitute as blackmail?

Like receiving payment for goods not received constitute as Fraud?


----------



## Jonesy (3 January 2014)

spottybotty said:



			This makes interesting reading , especially the most recent comments.

http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?46932-Shwmae-products&p=848454#post848454

Click to expand...

*thudstotheground* 

Seriously?? Are they for real???


----------



## ester (3 January 2014)

errr their current person on facebook is not aware of the big red wanted sign that was removed...  I'm quite incredulous about that. 

(name removed) I haven't seen any of them- but is this because they are removed before I see them? I wrote on that wanted pic you had- but I see that has now gone


shwmae: I'm not sure what picture you are referring to Lucy, as I have previously said if you have any worries please feel free to message me. Best wishes, shwmae

(name removed) The big red WANTED (in red) you had up I would imagine she means? which has now been removed

(shwmae) am new to the email/online staff Laura so will have to get advice on what this was about, I have not removed anything on here


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

ester said:



			errr their current person on facebook is not aware of the big red wanted sign that was removed...  I'm quite incredulous about that. 

(name removed) I haven't seen any of them- but is this because they are removed before I see them? I wrote on that wanted pic you had- but I see that has now gone


shwmae: I'm not sure what picture you are referring to Lucy, as I have previously said if you have any worries please feel free to message me. Best wishes, shwmae

(name removed) The big red WANTED (in red) you had up I would imagine she means? which has now been removed

(shwmae) am new to the email/online staff Laura so will have to get advice on what this was about, I have not removed anything on here
		
Click to expand...

sorry shwmae we have screen shot of that wanted post. and your new to email/online stuff haven't we herd that one before?


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

(name removed) Best get up to speed then, I know several people who have had comments removed when querying the safety of the fit from customers photos too.

11 minutes ago

That comment says it all to me


----------



## cappucino (3 January 2014)

spottybotty said:



			This makes interesting reading , especially the most recent comments.

http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?46932-Shwmae-products&p=848454#post848454

Click to expand...

I've lurked on this thread for a while.. finally had to comment.

'Teething issues of us starting out' Didn't people post about onesies they have had for 3 years??? I thought the company had been going for a minimum of 2 years+


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

spottybotty said:



			This makes interesting reading , especially the most recent comments.

http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?46932-Shwmae-products&p=848454#post848454

Click to expand...

Isn't that blackmail?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 January 2014)

Dear oh dear oh dear. Whatever next and I thought the hole just couldn't possibly go deeper


----------



## Howardtheduck (3 January 2014)

CMH got 1000 
VVV got 2000 - sorry CPT !!
Are we going to raffle 3000 for a good cause - No not a 'get out of jail free' card for you know who !!!

Oh and I see it's back to waving at SMF time again  !!


----------



## charliebrown10 (3 January 2014)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a read, is this for real, its more like one of the soaps !!!!  A friend told me about it and once i started reading i was hooked, and Blackmail this is never a good option.


----------



## cross (3 January 2014)

According to Court records, it would appear that one customer of Shwmae Products Ltd. has gained a successful court order against the company on the 12th December 2013 for the sum of £269.00. This is on public record.  

Detailed report for: SHWMAE PRODUCTS  LIMITED    
 Registration No: GB440 4009 96

England and Wales Orders & Judgments
Name Court Name Case No. Date Amount Status
   SHWMAE PRODUCTS LTD

NORTHAMPTON CCMCC
3YU03747 12/12/13 

£269 Unsatisfied Judgment

Note: Status column Where an entry in the Status column is described as Unsatisfied it indicates the status of the case as at the time the search was made. It does not necessarily indicate that the debt is unpaid either in whole or in part, but if it is fully paid RTL has not been notified. In England and Wales or the Isle of Man, once a court has received evidence (or for Scotland, Jersey, Northern Ireland and Republic of Ireland this evidence has been delivered to ourselves) that a debt has been fully repaid, the entry on that Register can be updated. Where the status is shown as Satisfied it indicates that we have been advised that the debt has been fully repaid on the date shown.


----------



## charliebrown10 (3 January 2014)

cross said:



			According to Court records, it would appear that one customer of Shwmae Products Ltd. has gained a successful court order against the company on the 12th December 2013 for the sum of £269.00. This is on public record.  

Detailed report for: SHWMAE PRODUCTS  LIMITED    
 Registration No: GB440 4009 96

England and Wales Orders & Judgments
Name Court Name Case No. Date Amount Status
   SHWMAE PRODUCTS LTD

NORTHAMPTON CCMCC
3YU03747 12/12/13 

£269 Unsatisfied Judgment

Note: Status column Where an entry in the Status column is described as Unsatisfied it indicates the status of the case as at the time the search was made. It does not necessarily indicate that the debt is unpaid either in whole or in part, but if it is fully paid RTL has not been notified. In England and Wales or the Isle of Man, once a court has received evidence (or for Scotland, Jersey, Northern Ireland and Republic of Ireland this evidence has been delivered to ourselves) that a debt has been fully repaid, the entry on that Register can be updated. Where the status is shown as Satisfied it indicates that we have been advised that the debt has been fully repaid on the date shown.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news for those who are out of pocket.


----------



## Penny Less (3 January 2014)

Im glad someone has pursued this to the end.It is so easy to give up and chalk things down to experience. I have just spent ages catching up on all the posts since last evening.  For those people who think this is a witch hunt against the company, I hope you have read the posts on other forums too. It is not a global conspiracy.


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

Howardtheduck said:



			CMH got 1000 
VVV got 2000 - sorry CPT !!
Are we going to raffle 3000 for a good cause - No not a 'get out of jail free' card for you know who !!!

Oh and I see it's back to waving at SMF time again  !!
		
Click to expand...

She back of holiday??????


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

spottybotty said:



			This makes interesting reading , especially the most recent comments.

http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?46932-Shwmae-products&p=848454#post848454

Click to expand...





MadBlackLab said:



			Isn't that blackmail?
		
Click to expand...


Yes it is blackmail IMO.  This is what the arrangement was with AlexDaw if I remember correctly, she was refunded her £500 provided she closed the Shwmae Review FB Page and stopped contacting potential customers.

So Shwmae have not sunk even lower, they were there already.

So the list is (and please feel free to add to this if I miss anything out)

Ignoring customer complaints to a point
Loosing the plot and giving general abuse of anyone not 100% satisfied
Willy nilly blocking of people on FB who might ask a question they do not like
Threatening people with 'police visits'
Threatening people with 'solicitor letters'
Threatened people with violence
And of course the 'you retract all nasty comments about us' and 'we will give you a refund'

Nice company, good customer services, will go far ... NOT.

In 2 years they haven't learnt, they just keep on denying and lying, even think they can ignore jurisdiction, its not going to end well is it?! :rolleyes3:


----------



## Howardtheduck (3 January 2014)

I know these proceedings are very protracted, but keep at it the rest !!

I see the 'purple vomet' is viewing again as well - oops a freudian slip


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			She back of holiday??????
		
Click to expand...

Had heart failure when I saw that and double checked .... no she is still greyed out.  Must have been watching I guess


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

Howardtheduck said:



			I know these proceedings are very protracted, but keep at it the rest !!

I see the 'purple vomet' is viewing again as well - oops a freudian slip
		
Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## Jonesy (3 January 2014)

You forgot the one where they know people at paypal or whatever it was along those lines - on phone so it will take me forever to find it in this thread!


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Had heart failure when I saw that and double checked .... no she is still greyed out.  Must have been watching I guess
		
Click to expand...

glad she not back hopefully she got a permanent ban. Only just got over the abuse her and the other aliases gave me


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

oh and forgot the one where I know people who will come and sort you out. Screen shots are all on this thread


----------



## sarahann1 (3 January 2014)

There is a really interesting segment on consumer rights on This Morning just now.


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

sarahann1 said:



			There is a really interesting segment on consumer rights on This Morning just now.
		
Click to expand...

hopefully shwmae are watching it. Will put link for it later if I can find one for customers out of pocket to watch in their own time


----------



## Howardtheduck (3 January 2014)

MBL - was one of the aliases 'Japonokab' as that seems to be watching in the grey
and SMF's back as well - shouldn't you be slaving over a hot sewing machine ?


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

Howardtheduck said:



			MBL - was one of the aliases 'Japonokab' as that seems to be watching in the grey
and SMF's back - shouldn't you be slaving over a hot sewing machine ?
		
Click to expand...

think Japonokab was something from before shwmae thing blew up it. I'm not hundred percentage sure about it but that person appeared to view everyone's profiles


----------



## PolarSkye (3 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Wow. 
So they'll only refund someone if they retract all negative comments?? What goes through their minds when they are actually writing this down!?
		
Click to expand...

They made vague threats along these lines to my YO when she was waiting (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting) for the goods she paid express delivery to arrive - apparently, she was lucky that they hadn't cancelled her order because I had had the nerve to a) PM them on here to ask (politely, I might add) what was going on (she was getting no response from them so I thought I would see if I could move things along by trying another channel); and b) because I had had the audacity to ask SMF about my YO's order on this thread.

The mind boggles really.

P


----------



## charliebrown10 (3 January 2014)

PolarExpress said:



			They made vague threats along these lines to my YO when she was waiting (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting) for the goods she paid express delivery to arrive - apparently, she was lucky that they hadn't cancelled her order because I had had the nerve to a) PM them on here to ask (politely, I might add) what was going on (she was getting no response from them so I thought I would see if I could move things along by trying another channel); and b) because I had had the audacity to ask SMF about my YO's order on this thread.

The mind boggles really.

P
		
Click to expand...

My friend had a similar experience too and has saved the text messages. I think there might be quite alot of screen saved messages out there.


----------



## lisa_dundee (3 January 2014)

I noticed on the SMF thread she stated that there was no evidence to prove their poor service despite screen shots of their company threatening customers and numerous other comments of unhappy customers which SMF reckoned she didn't have a clue who any of these people were. Also SMF stated somewhere that there had never been any court judgements made against them and this was all lies, however the proof is now there for all to see publicly that there was a court judgement made against them. I wonder if in Shwmae's deluded world of pure denial they will still say this is all lies lol


----------



## Nancykitt (3 January 2014)

What amazes me is that some people do, from time to time, try to defend this company. This is after years of reported issues and the failure to respond to the many offers of help and the advice to get things sorted out. 

When programmes like 'Rogue Traders' name and shame those who take money off people and don't supply goods or supply substandard goods, we feel some sense of justice; I knew someone once who had had a good experience with a dodgy building firm on Rogue Traders once but still felt that they needed to be exposed for what they were. I just find it strange that some people take the approach of 'I love my onesie therefore all these dissatisfied customers are out of order.'
We must be nearing the end game in this saga, surely. 

One last thing - people post things on the FB page along the lines of  'I can't wait to get my onesie, I need to hog and clip my horse and I can't do this until the onesie arrives.' Yesterday I clipped my horse but I did not put him in a onesie. Does this make me a bad mummy?  (I did put him in a lovely warm full neck rug though and he seems happy enough...)


----------



## lisa_dundee (3 January 2014)

If I was Shwmae then I wouldn't dare have a trade stand at any show in the country! I can imagine there is a lot of very very angry past customers waiting to bump in to Jessica Clark and co!


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

Nancykitt said:



			What amazes me is that some people do, from time to time, try to defend this company. This is after years of reported issues and the failure to respond to the many offers of help and the advice to get things sorted out. 

We must be nearing the end game in this saga, surely.
		
Click to expand...

Would be good to hear from the person who won the small claims.   I know they have been on the forum somewhere as I remember someone copied their post.


----------



## Hippona (3 January 2014)

You'd think they'd be starting to sweat a bit more it's all coming out...what's the legal consequences of all their actions, anyone know? Civil or criminal?


----------



## bexcy-bee (3 January 2014)

Hippona said:



			You'd think they'd be starting to sweat a bit more it's all coming out...what's the legal consequences of all their actions, anyone know? Civil or criminal?
		
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to think it's still civil, though the threats would be getting it into criminal...

Bexcy-bee x


----------



## Hippona (3 January 2014)

Yes, that was I was thinking.
If love to see that bald guy Dom confronting them


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

On one of my conversations with the Citizens Advice I did mention that Shwmae had threatened to send the Police round to my house and send solicitors letters to me.   Citizens Advice changed the file category to 'Criminal'.   This of course is passed on to Trading Standards.


----------



## Horseymom (3 January 2014)

Just curious about what Trading standards is exactly. I'm in the US so I thought it might be helpful to know as I purchase from overseas a lot. Here if we have a complaint we file with the Better Business Bureau or the Attorney Generals office. Would that be where someone in the US would complain or in Australia? Do they keep a record of all complaints filed against a particular company and can the public view that? At anytime I can go to the Better Business Bureau here and view or call to find a companies complaints filed. I was just wondering since they do send items worldwide. It might be helpful. Thank you


----------



## FionaM12 (3 January 2014)

Howardtheduck said:



			MBL - was one of the aliases 'Japonokab' as that seems to be watching in the grey
and SMF's back as well - shouldn't you be slaving over a hot sewing machine ?
		
Click to expand...




MadBlackLab said:



			think Japonokab was something from before shwmae thing blew up it. I'm not hundred percentage sure about it but that person appeared to view everyone's profiles
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...s-banned-member-Japonokab&highlight=japonokab

Unconnected I think. The link explains.


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

(name removed) It was the post where you talked about people pm'ing you the messages others had sent? There were a few messages about customers not being happy as they hasn't recieved items but you said they were jealous companies?

about an hour ago via mobile
..

Shwmae Products LTD I will get advice regarding this, thank you

about an hour ago
.

Complete denial **puts head in hands and shakes**


----------



## ester (3 January 2014)




----------



## dunkley (3 January 2014)

It occurred to me.............. That 'pile' must be huuuuuuuuuge


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

dunkley said:



			It occurred to me.............. That 'pile' must be huuuuuuuuuge 

Click to expand...

I wondered what that mountain in the distance was lol


----------



## Venevidivici (3 January 2014)

Lol Ester!!


----------



## ester (3 January 2014)

I would just think that if you gave someone the job of customer whatever- and doing the social media etc you would have given them a full lowdown of your current issues and situation.


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

ester said:



			I would just think that if you gave someone the job of customer whatever- and doing the social media etc you would have given them a full lowdown of your current issues and situation.
		
Click to expand...

depends on the company motto. I think Shwmae's is if its bad or negative pretend you know nothing or delete the evidence


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

ester said:



			I would just think that if you gave someone the job of customer whatever- and doing the social media etc you would have given them a full lowdown of your current issues and situation.
		
Click to expand...

At least with this new person the FB comments are staying up longer !!  Maybe they have not ben shown how to delete stuff yet!

ps loved the Manuel pic.


----------



## lisa_dundee (3 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			(name removed) It was the post where you talked about people pm'ing you the messages others had sent? There were a few messages about customers not being happy as they hasn't recieved items but you said they were jealous companies?

about an hour ago via mobile
..

Shwmae Products LTD I will get advice regarding this, thank you

about an hour ago
.

Complete denial **puts head in hands and shakes**
		
Click to expand...

They are a total embarrassment! Do they not realise how utterly ridiculous and incompetent they are coming across! CRINGE!


----------



## charliebrown10 (3 January 2014)

Ester best post for a long time lmao


----------



## Penny Less (3 January 2014)

There is no "new" person !


----------



## charliebrown10 (3 January 2014)

probably not


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

I don't believe there is its an excuse to play dumb and also so they can blame a 3rd person


----------



## russianhorse (3 January 2014)

If they didn't keep playing the same card, it would possibly be more feasible ....... But now it's the same old same old


----------



## Jonesy (3 January 2014)

having read through "new person" replies - I wonder if this is a parent?


----------



## dunkley (3 January 2014)

Or do you mean a 'responsible adult'?


----------



## cross (3 January 2014)

this was posted on the Shwmae True Reviews Blocked Customers FB Page

(name removed) Can someone tell me if this company is run by kids !!!! I had some very strange emails when I was trying to get onesies of which I ordered 2 but only got one and no money back just let it go as emails didn't make any sense so couldn't be bothered but might chase it now as it seems everyone is having the same problem


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

in this country at 18 your classed as an adult. I think these two young ladies maybe like men and have a lower level of maturity then they age


----------



## cross (3 January 2014)

Sad but true. According to the Companies own FB page, there are 12 people who have posted within the last couple of days trying to find out where there orders are.  Lets hope that they will receive them quickly and not be in the same situation as I and many others have found themselves in. ie no product but funds paid.


----------



## PolarSkye (3 January 2014)

cross said:



			Sad but true. According to the Companies own FB page, there are 12 people who have posted within the last couple of days trying to find out where there orders are.  Lets hope that they will receive them quickly and not be in the same situation as I and many others have found themselves in. ie no product but funds paid.
		
Click to expand...

The thing I don't understand is that FB seems to be the only channel by which customers can contact this company - and then the company gets selective/censors those communications.  Why don't they have a proper business telephone number (NOT a mobile number) and/or proper communications channels for a) orders; b) returns; c) queries/questions; and d) complaints?  

I'm genuinely baffled by this company's business practices.  Their social media strategy is beyond appalling, their customer service seems (on the face of it at least) to be non-existent (and that's being kind), and they seem to have no clue about basic customer fulfillment/supply chain/order management.  

Although I would never buy one (and I have a grey competition horse who loves to cover himself with stable stains), there is obviously a market for the product . . . it's really frustrating to see current and potential orders being squandered in this cack-handed way.  I don't know who is advising this hapless pair, but said "advisors" should be sacked, pronto.  

Honestly, it wouldn't take much to get this company back on the straight and narrow:

1)  Swallow hard and identify all unhappy customers - reach out to them and offer a sincere apology (without any barbed comments about trolls, poor performance of couriers or any other excuses) and a material incentive to continue to remain customers - and then follow through

2)  Stop taking any more orders (or making promotional offers) until ALL customer orders currently in the pipeline (including returns/alterations) have been fulfilled - to customers' full satisfaction

3)  Engage marketing/social media, customer fulfillment/customer service and product management professionals to help them overhaul their whole business and go-to-market strategy - and stick to what they're told . . . this should include a FB and web page relaunch (no logo rubbish, but a more professional approach, leaving out public sniping at competitors, customers, fulfillment partners and absolutely NO screengrabs or made up testimonials - and absolutely NO kisses), an overhaul of their supply chain (to include bridge building and fence mending with their suppliers and distributors), a web site which is consistent and professional (there is SO much wrong with the current site it's ridiculous), accountable and reachable customer service representatives (not some poor part-timer on a mobile phone who does it between getting the ponies in/surfing on FB) . . . I could go on and on . . . 

4)  Have a more reliable product stream - some of the customer issues are to do with fabrics not being available after customer has ordered a product in said fabric . . . that's a fairly easy problem to fix - it requires better relationships with suppliers, a tighter product offering (i.e., not offering the sun, moon and stars, but limiting the fabric choices to what they know the suppliers can ALWAYS supply), and a better understanding/management of orders coming in versus fabric available

Contrary to what SMF says/believes, I have no personal vendetta against this company . . . but the current clusterf*(k is beyond frustrating . . . and the dishonesty is shameful.

If Shwmae, as a company, were honest about their shortfalls and failings and were open to addressing them, they may be able to make a go of things - as it stands, all they seem to want to do is obfuscate and deny, deny, deny.

P


----------



## honetpot (3 January 2014)

Having listened to an item on You and Yours, Radio4 today, about a women who has just been sent to prison for fraud, I can see some similarities in this company.
 They are a Limited company , so their personal assets are safe. They keep taking orders and perhaps only fill 30%, this gives the company some credibility, the rest of the money is 'lost', they are effectively running the company at a loss, so when you win your small claims judgement there is no assets to pay you. I think somehow customers of this company need to get together and work out how much they have spent as the income is going some where. I am sure their tax returns must make interesting reading.
 How many have they actually sold and what are their costs? They are not paying for a proper website, free Facebook and a mobile phone, so their main costs are materials and labour. If they are full filling less orders then they are actually selling of course the profit is greater and you only refund the ones that the  customer really make a stink. Not so dumb.
 So if all the customers who have paid and not received goods can collate monies received so HMRC can a good idea of what the actual profit is.


----------



## dunkley (3 January 2014)

PolarExpress said:



			The thing I don't understand is that FB seems to be the only channel by which customers can contact this company - and then the company gets selective/censors those communications.  Why don't they have a proper business telephone number (NOT a mobile number) and/or proper communications channels for a) orders; b) returns; c) queries/questions; and d) complaints?  

I'm genuinely baffled by this company's business practices.  Their social media strategy is beyond appalling, their customer service seems (on the face of it at least) to be non-existent (and that's being kind), and they seem to have no clue about basic customer fulfillment/supply chain/order management.  

Although I would never buy one (and I have a grey competition horse who loves to cover himself with stable stains), there is obviously a market for the product . . . it's really frustrating to see current and potential orders being squandered in this cack-handed way.  I don't know who is advising this hapless pair, but said "advisors" should be sacked, pronto.  

Honestly, it wouldn't take much to get this company back on the straight and narrow:

1)  Swallow hard and identify all unhappy customers - reach out to them and offer a sincere apology (without any barbed comments about trolls, poor performance of couriers or any other excuses) and a material incentive to continue to remain customers - and then follow through

2)  Stop taking any more orders (or making promotional offers) until ALL customer orders currently in the pipeline (including returns/alterations) have been fulfilled - to customers' full satisfaction

3)  Engage marketing/social media, customer fulfillment/customer service and product management professionals to help them overhaul their whole business and go-to-market strategy - and stick to what they're told . . . this should include a FB and web page relaunch (no logo rubbish, but a more professional approach, leaving out public sniping at competitors, customers, fulfillment partners and absolutely NO screengrabs or made up testimonials - and absolutely NO kisses), an overhaul of their supply chain (to include bridge building and fence mending with their suppliers and distributors), a web site which is consistent and professional (there is SO much wrong with the current site it's ridiculous), accountable and reachable customer service representatives (not some poor part-timer on a mobile phone who does it between getting the ponies in/surfing on FB) . . . I could go on and on . . . 

4)  Have a more reliable product stream - some of the customer issues are to do with fabrics not being available after customer has ordered a product in said fabric . . . that's a fairly easy problem to fix - it requires better relationships with suppliers, a tighter product offering (i.e., not offering the sun, moon and stars, but limiting the fabric choices to what they know the suppliers can ALWAYS supply), and a better understanding/management of orders coming in versus fabric available

Contrary to what SMF says/believes, I have no personal vendetta against this company . . . but the current clusterf*(k is beyond frustrating . . . and the dishonesty is shameful.

If Shwmae, as a company, were honest about their shortfalls and failings and were open to addressing them, they may be able to make a go of things - as it stands, all they seem to want to do is obfuscate and deny, deny, deny.

P
		
Click to expand...

Very, very good points, PE.    However, for any of your suggestions to be of benefit to the company they would have to be taken on board.  Sadly, I don't think it is likely, because that in itself would require the company to be run by adults, rather than petulant children - which is the impression I have gained from reading the awful responses to paying customers both on here, and their 'professional' (very loose term, there) FB page.


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

Very well put Polar


----------



## Hippona (3 January 2014)

honetpot said:



			Having listened to an item on You and Yours, Radio4 today, about a women who has just been sent to prison for fraud, I can see some similarities in this company.
 They are a Limited company , so their personal assets are safe. They keep taking orders and perhaps only fill 30%, this gives the company some credibility, the rest of the money is 'lost', they are effectively running the company at a loss, so when you win your small claims judgement there is no assets to pay you. I think somehow customers of this company need to get together and work out how much they have spent as the income is going some where. I am sure their tax returns must make interesting reading.
 How many have they actually sold and what are their costs? They are not paying for a proper website, free Facebook and a mobile phone, so their main costs are materials and labour. If they are full filling less orders then they are actually selling of course the profit is greater and you only refund the ones that the  customer really make a stink. Not so dumb.
 So if all the customers who have paid and not received goods can collate monies received so HMRC can a good idea of what the actual profit is.
		
Click to expand...

Very interesting.
So a criminal offense rather than a civil one.....


----------



## babymare (3 January 2014)

Mmmmm thats quite interesting point honetpot. and that most certainly would be criminal . interesting


----------



## honetpot (3 January 2014)

Tax evasion - that's how they got Al Capone


----------



## babymare (3 January 2014)

I can see it now film debut "Shwmae " starring HHo forum members lol


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

but she pays her taxes more then most of us


----------



## russianhorse (3 January 2014)

I've said before I think to take monies but not provide goods is fraud

To make people retract comments in order to get their goods is blackmail.

 Both fall under a criminal category imo


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

russianhorse said:



			I've said before I think to take monies but not provide goods is fraud

To make people retract comments in order to get their goods is blackmail.

 Both fall under a criminal category imo
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree


----------



## Molliesmummy (3 January 2014)

This seems to be getting WAY to out of hand,  give them a break guys


----------



## charliebrown10 (3 January 2014)

dunkley said:



			Very, very good points, PE.    However, for any of your suggestions to be of benefit to the company they would have to be taken on board.  Sadly, I don't think it is likely, because that in itself would require the company to be run by adults, rather than petulant children - which is the impression I have gained from reading the awful responses to paying customers both on here, and their 'professional' (very loose term, there) FB page.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. They need to publically state they are taking no orders for a week while they sort out the outstanding orders. make a public apology and ask customers with issues to come forward so they can try and save their company. Its the only way forward for them and im not even sure this will be enough for the customers that have been let down over christmas .


----------



## honetpot (3 January 2014)

The more I think about it I think this is a stalling technique, they are still making some money, although the horse world is not small they are a small fish and not enough people until now have put up a fight, so they have increased their profit for no effort and the company goes bust when things get too hot. Of course it will be all our fault. The money paid to them has gone somewhere, we need a good accountant.
 Its a good idea to pay tax or it looks fishy, just not as much as you should do.


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

money being used to pay for derby house orders, 13 horses and a groom


----------



## babymare (3 January 2014)

But molliesmum people are out of pocket. some by alot of money and if this isnt stopped more would follow. There are some good points being made and company are not helping themselves. Could you stand to lose £200 + ? . If only way this is rectified is by people banding together ok . Sorry i hate bad customer service and loathe companies taking money under false pretence more


----------



## khalswitz (3 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			This seems to be getting WAY to out of hand,  give them a break guys
		
Click to expand...

Not being rude, but why say this is out of hand? Stripping back all the speculation, there is evidence that Shmwae have taken orders and not provided goods on a reasonably large scale. There was also screen shots of a refund being offered if negative feedback was removed. Factually, both of these actions are illegal, and if tree is sufficient evidence on the scale of the lack of supplying products, the easily classifiable as criminal rather than civil. That is fact, not conjecture.

They are at the very least breaking online sales legislation, without everything else. They do not deserve to be given a break until they make up for this. Good service like you have received should be a given, not a lucky draw.


----------



## Molliesmummy (3 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			money being used to pay for derby house orders, 13 horses and a groom
		
Click to expand...

You're very personal towards them MBL


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			Not being rude, but why say this is out of hand? Stripping back all the speculation, there is evidence that Shmwae have taken orders and not provided goods on a reasonably large scale. There was also screen shots of a refund being offered if negative feedback was removed. Factually, both of these actions are illegal, and if tree is sufficient evidence on the scale of the lack of supplying products, the easily classifiable as criminal rather than civil. That is fact, not conjecture.

They are at the very least breaking online sales legislation, without everything else. They do not deserve to be given a break until they make up for this. Good service like you have received should be a given, not a lucky draw.
		
Click to expand...

agree also screenshots of them threatening customers


----------



## dunkley (3 January 2014)

Just in case it has been lost in all the other posts .....................

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/horse-onesies-firm-shwmae-trouble-customers/


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			You're very personal towards them MBL
		
Click to expand...

its facts from what they have written on this forum


----------



## lisa_dundee (3 January 2014)

They should give themselves a break... A break from trading and shut shop while they supply to waiting customers and correct previous errors!


----------



## babymare (3 January 2014)

They have also been very personal towards "customers" MM if this was small thing it would have gone away but many people  are angry no money no goods! Simple . I ask would you part with money and be happy not to recieve goods?


----------



## honetpot (3 January 2014)

It needs  an accountant to look at the accounts they file for the tax year 2012/13 and see if from they income they have declared and work out what the difference is, if any, taking into account the orders they haven't filled but have may have claimed costs for. If they have claimed for costs they haven't incurred that's tax fraud.


----------



## cptrayes (3 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			This seems to be getting WAY to out of hand,  give them a break guys
		
Click to expand...

They have been doing this for two years or more Molliesmum. Do you really think that they deserve a break?

They appear to have made no effort to put anything right.

When they do, they will be given a break.


----------



## Renvers (3 January 2014)

bexcy-bee said:



			I'm inclined to think it's still civil, though the threats would be getting it into criminal...

Bexcy-bee x
		
Click to expand...

Sending threats by text is considered the same as threatening calls and would be a criminal offence under the Nuisance Call Act - can be reported to police and Ofcom


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

honetpot said:



			It needs  an accountant to look at the accounts they file for the tax year 2012/13 and see if from they income they have declared and work out what the difference is, if any, taking into account the orders they haven't filled but have may have claimed costs for. If they have claimed for costs they haven't incurred that's tax fraud.
		
Click to expand...

Does any body know a good accountant?  All the info is there if you pay for it, but I wouldn't understand the intricacies. 

Are they VAT registered?  The Vat peeps are far more on the ball...


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

they can choose to be VAT registered if income under a certain amount and if above that amount they have to be VAT registered


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			This seems to be getting WAY to out of hand,  give them a break guys
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting to see if you would still be saying that if you were over £200 out of pocket to this company.   Just because you have had a good experience with them doesn't mean that they are 'angels'


----------



## charliebrown10 (3 January 2014)

i see jc now has her own facebook page


----------



## cross (3 January 2014)

The companies last 2 years accounts are in the public domain and can be viewed on http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/shwmae-products/?x=ywhg3cg 

There is a small charge to download the accounts (these are abridged accounts only) but both years show a substantial trading loss. 


What is an interesting question is, why when people make a bank transfer for products from the Shwmae Products Ltd, that the account that they have purported to have paid into, is under the name of one of the Directors (see previous posts on this thread in relation to this topic), and not into the actual Ltd Companies own account.

In my own experience of having Ltd Companies, all goods and services provided by that company are invoiced by the Ltd company, and the customer/s in turn pay into the Ltd Company account and not account of of my own name - but this is just in my experience of having Ltd. companies.


----------



## PolarSkye (3 January 2014)

cross said:



			The companies last 2 years accounts are in the public domain and can be viewed on http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/shwmae-products/?x=ywhg3cg 

There is a small charge to download the accounts (these are abridged accounts only) but both years show a substantial trading loss. 


What is an interesting question is, why when people make a bank transfer for products from the Shwmae Products Ltd, that the account that they have purported to have paid into, is under the name of one of the Directors (see previous posts on this thread in relation to this topic), and not into the actual Ltd Companies own account.

In my own experience of having Ltd Companies, all goods and services provided by that company are invoiced by the Ltd company, and the customer/s in turn pay into the Ltd Company account and not account of of my own name - but this is just in my experience of having Ltd. companies.
		
Click to expand...

I had heard this before . . . and it made me sad . . . not to mention it's illegal.  Like I said, I don't want the company to fail . . . but the way they currently operate, I'm not sure they should succeed.  

It's all a bit pathetic . . . and it could be so very different.

P


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

cross said:



			The companies last 2 years accounts are in the public domain and can be viewed on http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/shwmae-products/?x=ywhg3cg 

There is a small charge to download the accounts (these are abridged accounts only) but both years show a substantial trading loss. 


What is an interesting question is, why when people make a bank transfer for products from the Shwmae Products Ltd, that the account that they have purported to have paid into, is under the name of one of the Directors (see previous posts on this thread in relation to this topic), and not into the actual Ltd Companies own account.

In my own experience of having Ltd Companies, all goods and services provided by that company are invoiced by the Ltd company, and the customer/s in turn pay into the Ltd Company account and not account of of my own name - but this is just in my experience of having Ltd. companies.
		
Click to expand...

that's probably how she denies ever receiving payment cause it didn't go to company account


----------



## Cowpony (3 January 2014)

honetpot said:



			It needs  an accountant to look at the accounts they file for the tax year 2012/13 and see if from they income they have declared and work out what the difference is, if any, taking into account the orders they haven't filled but have may have claimed costs for. If they have claimed for costs they haven't incurred that's tax fraud.
		
Click to expand...

The last accounts filed at Companies House were October 2012 (they have until July 2014 to file the October 2013 accounts so this is normal). They filed small company accounts, which means there won't be a profit and loss account even if you paid to download the full report. Tax returns are confidential so there is no way you can get those, even for a company.


----------



## PolarSkye (3 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			that's probably how she denies ever receiving payment cause it didn't go to company account
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it possible that there IS no company account?  At the risk of making (erroneous) assumptions, it seems to me that the company is run by the seat of the pants of the two young women who own it . . . if the customer service/customer fulfillment/dealings with suppliers aren't above board and legit, why should we expect that the rest of the company's practices are?  They don't list a trading address on their website (or at least they didn't until recently), there is no proper contact number listed on the website, there doesn't seem to be a dedicated customer helpline . . . it's all so shabby and half arsed . . . it feels and smells to me like two young women who saw a gap in the market, came up with a product that people would buy and then got in WAY over their heads . . . orders came in far faster than they could fulfill, and instead of thinking about future custom and how they could (and, frankly, should) service the customers who had already placed orders - which should have included not taking any further orders until they made and shipped the ones they had received - they kept taking orders they couldn't fulfill.

Result?  Unhappy customers left and right.

P


----------



## Renvers (3 January 2014)

cross said:



			What is an interesting question is, why when people make a bank transfer for products from the Shwmae Products Ltd, that the account that they have purported to have paid into, is under the name of one of the Directors (see previous posts on this thread in relation to this topic), and not into the actual Ltd Companies own account.

In my own experience of having Ltd Companies, all goods and services provided by that company are invoiced by the Ltd company, and the customer/s in turn pay into the Ltd Company account and not account of of my own name - but this is just in my experience of having Ltd. companies.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't this be considered asset misappropriation fraud (embezzlement)?


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

Renvers said:



			Wouldn't this be considered asset misappropriation fraud (embezzlement)?
		
Click to expand...

If so then which authorities would need to be advised of this if it is what is suspected?


----------



## Renvers (3 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			If so then which authorities would need to be advised of this if it is what is suspected?
		
Click to expand...

Action Fraud http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/home


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

putting money into their own accounts mean when they bailiffs or whoever come knocking they still have money as their personal accounts are safe. On the other hand HMRC be interested in these payments as it be classed as income and tax will need to be paid on it.


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

Renvers said:



			Action Fraud http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/home

Click to expand...

A job for tomorrow me thinks ... half bottle of wine, glass of homemade sloe gin .... defo a job for tomorrow!


----------



## Penny Less (3 January 2014)

Isnt this all supposition ?


----------



## MadBlackLab (3 January 2014)

So Jessica Clarke has now got her own facebook page as of 2 hours ago. Now call me suspicious but doesn't that mean she can use her new account to comment on shwmae page and shwmae products comments then look from a third party?


----------



## Corner Mad House (3 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			So Jessica Clarke has now got her own facebook page as of 2 hours ago. Now call me suspicious but doesn't that mean she can use her new account to comment on shwmae page and shwmae products comments then look from a third party?
		
Click to expand...

Funny I noticed a comment on the Shwmae FB page by JC


----------



## Renvers (3 January 2014)

alma said:



			Isnt this all supposition ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## honetpot (3 January 2014)

If anyone has the time listen todays You and Yours, Radio 4, that's what got me thinking. If you were running a company which is obviously has some unhappy customers, does not comply with UK consumer laws as has been doing this for a while, has been told on several occasions that are not abiding by the law and has a court judgement against them, why would you not do anything about it? We have given these people the benefit of the doubt,' their young, they are ill advised', but their responses are not rational and certainly not about running a successful company and building a respected brand. Its all about getting people to part with their money preferably by bank transfer which by the sounds of it is not in to the Limited companies account. They are a limited company.
  I am not an accountant, that's why I think someone with a good knowledge of accounts needs to track the amount of sales against goods provided and work out their turnover and would have a better grasp of HMRC rules.
  I would say to anyone who decides to buy from them, PAY BY PAYPAL, not as a gift. Then at least you will know that if you have a problem you have a chance of getting the matter resolved.


----------



## Gingerwitch (3 January 2014)

Is this Goundhog day ?.... everyday this post is on the front page ! lol - it made me snigger and wonder if one day it will turn out any different....

i.e. "can we hall hat Shwmae hoss products just say that we iz so glad you bin hour customers - we iz so proud of wat we av acheived - we wood return yaw dosh or gid ya shoddy goods that wow last long - but we aye gunna"

followed by....

Can we at Shwmae Horse Products just appologise as our web site has been hacked......


----------



## Jonesy (3 January 2014)

Actually you don't have to have separate accounts for a ltd company or a business being run as self employed. If you do then it does make things easier seeing where money is/has gone so to speak.

It seems whilst they are registered as a ltd company - possibly to limit the liabities should it go pear shaped, they are actually running the company analogous to a self employed business where they would be liable for debt shoe the company run into financial trouble.

Aside from the above as a general rule it does make business sense to be a ltd company for tax purposes, it may be they are paid a monthly salary (annually below tax threshold) and then dividends at the end of the financial year.


----------



## sarahann1 (3 January 2014)

In case anyone needs it, there trading address is Fairways, Pendine, SA33 4PA.

In a small defense of new businesses, it's perfectly normal for a new business to post losses in the 1st couple of years depending on initial start up costs etc.


----------



## Darremi (3 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			Actually you don't have to have separate accounts for a ltd company or a business being run as self employed. If you do then it does make things easier seeing where money is/has gone so to speak.

It seems whilst they are registered as a ltd company - possibly to limit the liabities should it go pear shaped, they are actually running the company analogous to a self employed business where they would be liable for debt shoe the company run into financial trouble.

Aside from the above as a general rule it does make business sense to be a ltd company for tax purposes, it may be they are paid a monthly salary (annually below tax threshold) and then dividends at the end of the financial year.
		
Click to expand...

Actually according to Company Check Shwmae is a company limited by shares. This means that directors are not personally liable for the debts of the company unless the have given a personal guarantee (such as to secure a banking credit facility) or in some circumstances were the directors to be found in breach of their duties.

Otherwise, the debts can only be settled by the assets of the company.

Furthermore, dividends cannot be paid unless a company has distributable profits. 

http://companycheck.co.uk/company/07815626/SHWMAE-PRODUCTS-LIMITED


----------



## Echo Bravo (3 January 2014)

So in other words a crap company and don't bother trying to order as you don't get and don't part with any money.


----------



## Cherryade (3 January 2014)

Slightly off topic but how do you pronounce Shwmae?


----------



## Jonesy (3 January 2014)

I didn't say they were personally liable being a ltd  company and I apologise if you read my comments as such.  But they APPEAR to be running the company 'analogous' to a sole trader (who is personally liable for any debts) and not a ltd company by the way they are trading. 

My last paragraph about dividends payable was regarding ltd co's in general and not directed at shwmae.


----------



## honetpot (4 January 2014)

Yes most companies are running at a loss because of set up costs in the first few years. By the looks of it their costs main are working from home, cheap website, mobile phone, sewing machines,materials and labour. My daughter is a seamstress/designer so I have some idea of set up costs which are not a lot in comparison to many other businesses. If they are not actually making or sending out goods paid for in advance their costs for that 'garment' are virtually nothing. As these items are supposed to be 'made to measure', probably more like made to order they are not carrying unsold stock. They may have the cost of ordered material held in stock but the biggest cost should be the labour when the item is made. I would just like to know how many people have actually received what they paid for. They could be running at a loss but unless they hold a huge sock of material and its unlikely that they have permanent outside staff, in the clothing trade there is a lot of part time casual workers, I would like to know where all the £200's are going?
 If they were concerned about their unhappy customers at all I would give them the benefit of the doubt but now I am not so sure. I also wonder if they will actually pay the judgement against them? Just because you win it doesn't mean they pay up and you may have to employ bailiffs.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 January 2014)

Renvers said:



			Sending threats by text is considered the same as threatening calls and would be a criminal offence under the Nuisance Call Act - can be reported to police and Ofcom
		
Click to expand...

I think you might mean the Malicious Communications Act. 2 counts or more constitute harassment: hopefully people who have had adverse dealings/communication with the company have retained their evidence.


----------



## Jonesy (4 January 2014)

Given the length of time it takes to dispatch goods (when they are actually sent) along with advising customers that certain patterns are no longer available, to me it would appear that the material is ordered once the customer has placed their order? 

'Off the peg' items seem to be received by the customer quite promptly, again leading me to believe the company already holds these items in stock.


----------



## Zero00000 (4 January 2014)

http://www.forvo.com/word/shwmae/


----------



## NicolaC (4 January 2014)

Wow after 3 days I have finally managed to get through all the posts!
I bought a lycra hood from shwmae 2 1/2 years ago for my yearling. Always very polite and the product wasn't too bad. Not the best but didn't pay the amount they now charge. I did however have to chase them up for delivery as I told them I want it before Equifest. Got loads of excuses including poorly horses. I picked it up directly from Jessica at Equifest on the Friday while I was competing with my other horse.
 Have only used it a maximum of 10 times if that and it has a hole in the neck seam where it hasn't been sewn up properly.  It will now be stitched up and sold as my boy has out grown it. 
I need a couple of new fleece and lycra rugs but will definitely not be buying from this company and going to snuggy or shires as I have already got a black full lycra from them and it is great. 
Keep up the good work and make them pay what they owe!


----------



## cptrayes (4 January 2014)

Can I just point out that anyone owed money by this company, who can prove that it is owed, for example by non payment of a court order or non payment of an invoice or a refund acknowledged in writing  but never sent, should be able to issue a winding up notice against the company with very little hassle.


----------



## Jonesy (4 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			Given the length of time it takes to dispatch goods (when they are actually sent) along with advising customers that certain patterns are no longer available, to me it would appear that the material is ordered once the customer has placed their order? 

'Off the peg' items seem to be received by the customer quite promptly, again leading me to believe the company already holds these items in stock.
		
Click to expand...

As I can't seem to edit my own posts ....  re the above, plenty of companies make items to order, maybe Shwmae just need to be more realistic on dispatch times?


----------



## Gingerwitch (4 January 2014)

Cherryade said:



			Slightly off topic but how do you pronounce Shwmae?
		
Click to expand...

Rip off merchants I think is the pronunciation ??


----------



## PolarSkye (4 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			Given the length of time it takes to dispatch goods (when they are actually sent) along with advising customers that certain patterns are no longer available, to me it would appear that the material is ordered once the customer has placed their order?
		
Click to expand...

If this is true, then they shouldn't be taking money from customers for express delivery.  Also, if they had a better handle on ordering patterns, they could be more efficient in the way they deal with their suppliers/source material.  As I said in my rather long post a couple of pages back, they need to take a much more grown up/mature approach to this business lark - I suspect they are in way over their heads, which is a shame.

P


----------



## Jonesy (4 January 2014)

PolarExpress said:



			If this is true, then they shouldn't be taking money from customers for express delivery.  Also, if they had a better handle on ordering patterns, they could be more efficient in the way they deal with their suppliers/source material.  As I said in my rather long post a couple of pages back, they need to take a much more grown up/mature approach to this business lark - I suspect they are in way over their heads, which is a shame.

P
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, common sense and a realistic approach and the company could be a great success. No one minds a wait on their purchase if they are going to get exactly what they want, and of course they are given a realistic time span of when they should expect to receive said item.
A well known saddlepad/travel boot maker does travel boots in different colours to order and I believe state an 8 week turn around.  Atleast you then know exactly how long you will be waiting and if the item shows up earlier than the estimated date - you are even more of a happy and satisfied customer.


----------



## scrunchie (4 January 2014)

Cherryade said:



			Slightly off topic but how do you pronounce Shwmae?
		
Click to expand...

Sit - mye or si-mye

Its the Welsh equivalent of the Northern "Howdo!"


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (4 January 2014)

scrunchie said:



			Sit - mye or si-mye

Its the Welsh equivalent of the Northern "Howdo!"
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit disappointed. I assumed that it was inspired by the term 'pwned' which seemed quite appropriate given the content of so much of this thread.


----------



## russianhorse (4 January 2014)

scrunchie said:



			Sit - mye or si-mye

Its the Welsh equivalent of the Northern "Howdo!"
		
Click to expand...


Ah, that's interesting - it's very much resembles "howdy"...... Which is very apt considering this company is run by a couple of cowboys


----------



## Patterdale (4 January 2014)

scrunchie said:



			Sit - mye or si-mye

Its the Welsh equivalent of the Northern "Howdo!"
		
Click to expand...

I'd say 'shu-mye.'


----------



## FionaM12 (4 January 2014)

russianhorse said:



			Ah, that's interesting - it's very much resembles "howdy"...... Which is very apt considering this company is run by a couple of cowboys 

Click to expand...

   Superb russianhorse, very witty.


----------



## Darremi (4 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Can I just point out that anyone owed money by this company, who can prove that it is owed, for example by non payment of a court order or non payment of an invoice or a refund acknowledged in writing  but never sent, should be able to issue a winding up notice against the company with very little hassle.
		
Click to expand...

I think the debt per individual has to be a minimum of £750. There are also considerable fees that require to be paid by the petitioner.

Furthermore, where a company is wound up for non payment of debts it is unlikely that all creditors will receive full settlement of monies owed. 

There is also a ranking system for which creditors are paid first. Companies often have a floating charge holder which is a bank that holds a security over all company assets. The floating charge holder's debts will be paid off before the general creditors (ie. suppliers, customers awaiting refunds etc).


----------



## brucea (4 January 2014)

Wow 229 pages of bad press and they are still holding forth!


----------



## Gingerwitch (4 January 2014)

It will be sue me soon !


----------



## Amymay (4 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			I'd say 'shu-mye.'



Click to expand...

As would I and every other Welsh person I know.


----------



## Cowpony (4 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			I think the debt per individual has to be a minimum of £750. There are also considerable fees that require to be paid by the petitioner.

Furthermore, where a company is wound up for non payment of debts it is unlikely that all creditors will receive full settlement of monies owed. 

There is also a ranking system for which creditors are paid first. Companies often have a floating charge holder which is a bank that holds a security over all company assets. The floating charge holder's debts will be paid off before the general creditors (ie. suppliers, customers awaiting refunds etc).
		
Click to expand...

As would HMRC for employment taxes, VAT and corporation tax. The administrators in the liquidation will get their fees too. There is often very little left for creditors.


----------



## Renvers (4 January 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			I think you might mean the Malicious Communications Act. 2 counts or more constitute harassment: hopefully people who have had adverse dealings/communication with the company have retained their evidence.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, thanks, I couldn't remember the exact name


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			This seems to be getting WAY to out of hand,  give them a break guys
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			money being used to pay for derby house orders, 13 horses and a groom
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, is that a proven fact?


----------



## Zero00000 (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Absolutely!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask why?


----------



## Zero00000 (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Out of interest, is that a proven fact?
		
Click to expand...

As MBD has said before ( I believe) yes, from SMF herself


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			As MBD has said before ( I believe) yes, from SMF herself
		
Click to expand...

You believe, so not actually fact.  I would be very interested to see this, and would like to have a link to the statement.


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

I have a turnout body onesie from Shwmae and I love it! It's saved my pony from rubbing herself raw. It's on her everyday as she lives out and I personally have never had any problems with it slipping etc. I have before and after photos of how the onesie helped. She has always been rugged with fly rugs masks etc in fact covered up to her eye balls and still managed to be able to rub herself raw through all these different methods (I'm sure others of you know exactly how I feel! So frustrating!) However the onesie really has worked for my little pony  Thought I would share my good experience with this company and I hope to post more on here in the future 

Before Photos (Some where taken on my phone so not brilliant quality)











After Photos
Her bum only a couple of weeks after having the onesie on 







And a few more weeks along











Sorry photos are rather large, couldn't manage to resize them


----------



## Darremi (4 January 2014)

Cowpony said:



			As would HMRC for employment taxes, VAT and corporation tax. The administrators in the liquidation will get their fees too. There is often very little left for creditors.
		
Click to expand...

I the Revenue forfeited the Crown Preference in 2003 so they rank as general unsecured creditors. But a good point about liquidators expenses.


----------



## Cowpony (4 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			I the Revenue forfeited the Crown Preference in 2003 so they rank as general unsecured creditors. But a good point about liquidators expenses.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thank you! You can tell how long ago I qualified (specialised in tax ever since!)


----------



## Dusty85 (4 January 2014)

Hello Taasshaa (sorry- not sure if i got the right spelling!) 

Im pleased that your ponies life has been made better by the onesie- I don't think the idea of onesies/hoods is a bad one- and there certainly seems to be the market for it) 

The issues we have here is there are many unhappy customers who have stories of missing items, poor quality items, no refunds and shocking customer services. Despite this the company denies all of this and continues to carry on without rectifying the above. That is our issue.


----------



## SillySausage (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			I have a turnout body onesie from Shwmae and I love it! It's saved my pony from rubbing herself raw. It's on her everyday as she lives out and I personally have never had any problems with it slipping etc. I have before and after photos of how the onesie helped.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Taasshaa, I'm really pleased to hear you had a good experience.

Do you have any pictures of your pony wearing their onesie that you could show us?


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

You spelt it perfectly 
I understand that but can't comment on that personally just wanted to share my experience as others had  I don't really want to get sucked into this thread either, I simply can't keep up with it all! haha


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

russianhorse said:



			Ah, that's interesting - it's very much resembles "howdy"...... Which is very apt considering this company is run by a couple of cowboys 

Click to expand...

Brilliant made thick of cowboys riding horses dressed in onesies


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

SillySausage said:



			Hi Taasshaa, I'm really pleased to hear you had a good experience.

Do you have any pictures of your pony wearing their onesie that you could show us?
		
Click to expand...

 Of Course


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			You believe, so not actually fact.  I would be very interested to see this, and would like to have a link to the statement.
		
Click to expand...

Yep SMF stated this herself on another thread


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

Welcome Taassha I'm glad you had a good experience with this company and its helped your horse. It is happy customers like you that proves this company can go far with the right attitude


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			Yep SMF stated this herself on another thread
		
Click to expand...



Can you please provide me with the link or thread name and page, so I can see it for myself.


----------



## Patterdale (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			Of Course 






Click to expand...

Very cute! Welshy?


----------



## SillySausage (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			Of Course 






Click to expand...

Very sweet, do you have a hood too or just the onesie?


----------



## Patterdale (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Can you please provide me with the link or thread name and page, so I can see it for myself.
		
Click to expand...

As showingmadfilly is now a banned user it's impossible to go back through old posts, you'd have to literally read through every post on the forum, just FYI 

ETA not that I would bother anyway!


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Very cute! Welshy?
		
Click to expand...

Yesss Section B  Polaris and Stoak Breeding  Backed her myself last summer such a sweetie but still a little green


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			Of Course 






Click to expand...

Bet you are so pleased this has helped your pony!


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

SillySausage said:



			Very sweet, do you have a hood too or just the onesie?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  Only the Onesie, didnt think a hood was needed at the time, but as you can see she was prone to rubbing her mane and face. Had a fleece neck that my mum made a while ago that we've been putting on underneath over the winter, seems to be working well 

However I do have a full fleece onsesie for my section A as she's grey, just to keep her clean for shows


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Bet you are so pleased this has helped your pony!
		
Click to expand...

Thrilled! Been so helpful as I couldnt really show her with the mess she was in  but all is looking well for this year so fingers crossed!


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			As showingmadfilly is now a banned user it's impossible to go back through old posts, you'd have to literally read through every post on the forum, just FYI 

ETA not that I would bother anyway! 

Click to expand...

Thought as much.................so not really fact?


----------



## WelshD (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			Thrilled! Been so helpful as I couldnt really  show her with the mess she was in  but all is looking well for this year so fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

Sweet itch? My sec A gets it really bad so i was considering a onesie before this all blew up

Love your pony. I wanted to buy Stoak Toronto but my husband said no!


----------



## Dusty85 (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle- I suggest that if you want it so badly- then go and find it yourself.


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			Lewbelle- I suggest that if you want it so badly- then go and find it yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I would if someone would point me in the right direction, I thought you were all supposed to be friendly and helpful, when I ask for a link I get I very unhelpful answer............


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

WelshD said:



			Sweet itch? My sec A gets it really bad so i was considering a onesie before this all blew up

Love your pony. I wanted to buy Stoak Toronto but my husband said no!
		
Click to expand...

Vets don't think so, also she itches all year round, we have found however that flowers of sulphur powder mixed in with a lotion ( we have robinsons udder cream) has done an absolute treat on her neck with clearing up any scabs etc shes managed to give herself, not very expensive stuff either if I remember rightly!

Awh gutting!  She's by Stoak Glance and out of Polaris Elner also grandsire is Lemonshill Hylight 
I have four but am always on the lookout for others not that I could ever afford it or have the time! haha


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			Thrilled! Been so helpful as I couldnt really show her with the mess she was in  but all is looking well for this year so fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

That is brilliant news, glad you have found something that works. Good luck this season!


----------



## Penny Less (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle you seem to come here only to stir and provoke


----------



## Dusty85 (4 January 2014)

You had a helpful answer from Snowonsnow. You then just assumed that it was a lie/accusation. 

You have hardly been the polite type- so why should we help you? 

Politeness breeds helpfulness.


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

alma said:



			Lewbelle you seem to come here only to stir and provoke
		
Click to expand...

What for asking a question - GROW UP, I want to know if it is true okay with you?


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			That is brilliant news, glad you have found something that works. Good luck this season!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I will be sure to keep you all informed


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			You had a helpful answer from Snowonsnow. You then just assumed that it was a lie/accusation. 

You have hardly been the polite type- so why should we help you? 

Politeness breeds helpfulness.
		
Click to expand...

I asked a polite question and expected a helpful answer, I want to see for myself if it is true, is that a problem?


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I asked a polite question and expected a helpful answer, I want to see for myself if it is true, is that a problem?
		
Click to expand...

I would also say that I have not called people trolls, accused people of not owning ponies etc, not like other posters on here!!!  Hardly polite or helpful.


----------



## Penny Less (4 January 2014)

Well go through the threads and look for yourself  as  you obviously dont believe anyone on here


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

alma said:



			Well go through the threads and look for yourself  as  you obviously dont believe anyone on here
		
Click to expand...

Without trying to sound rude, I can see why lewbelle would want to see facts, from reading this whole thread today, there seems to be a lot of accusations being thrown about, most of it without hard evidence.


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

alma said:



			Well go through the threads and look for yourself  as  you obviously dont believe anyone on here
		
Click to expand...

fully agree I cant be arsed to find it from someone who came on here and on first post slated me


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

alma said:



			Well go through the threads and look for yourself  as  you obviously dont believe anyone on here
		
Click to expand...

I have asked which one, POLITELY,  If they can quote what was said, then they must know which thread it is on, how is the that stirring?????


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I would if someone would point me in the right direction, I thought you were all supposed to be friendly and helpful, when I ask for a link I get I very unhelpful answer............
		
Click to expand...

Put Derby house into the search box and have a day or so to trawl through all the related posts. Not sure why we should provide you with anything? Not our job and I think we've all seen stuff posted by SMF at some point. I see that you're a Doubting Thomas, but you're virtually saying that people are lying, so why should they spend time offering evidence? The evidence of poor service etc is clear on here and on Trotonline. 

You could always search SMF's threads, too. There are dozens of threads-search them yourself rather than telling people how nasty they are: no-one is refusing to help, but I fail to see why we should do the work for you. I'm sure you've seen that this forum generates pages in one area every day, it's a hard job to find a thread from last week, for example. 

HTH


----------



## khalswitz (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I would also say that I have not called people trolls, accused people of not owning ponies etc, not like other posters on here!!!  Hardly polite or helpful.
		
Click to expand...

There was a thread about derby house which a lot of us read where she discussed the large amount of money she had spent with them, however it will have gone down the thread list and since SMF is banned we can't find the link from her profile so you would need to go and hunt for it. I've read it - I have no need to go looking for it again, however if you must have proof it will be somewhere under the tack room entitled derby house.

There were also quotes about the number of ponies etc but with SMF being banned you would need to do post searches, but if you were interested in reading the truth rather than getting irate and blame casting then you would do that.


----------



## WelshD (4 January 2014)

SMF did say somewhere that she had spent £850 (IIRC) on Derby house rugs but had not received them all

Shwmae were advertising for a groom on their facebook page which i guess may have mentioned a number of horses - i cannot remember 

Not taking sides just trying to say what i remember...


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			fully agree I cant be arsed to find it from someone who came on here and on first post slated me
		
Click to expand...

How RUDE and unhelpful, every thing you all claim not to be!!!!!


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Put Derby house into the search box and have a day or so to trawl through all the related posts. Not sure why we should provide you with anything? Not our job and I think we've all seen stuff posted by SMF at some point. I see that you're a Doubting Thomas, but you're virtually saying that people are lying, so why should they spend time offering evidence? The evidence of poor service etc is clear on here and on Trotonline. 

You could always search SMF's threads, too. 

HTH
		
Click to expand...

I have not accused anyone of lying, although.......


----------



## Penny Less (4 January 2014)

If you and Lewbelle had read through every post you would  see the evidence that has been produced. However, as you are both determined to disbelieve everyone else on this thread  I cant really see what difference it makes to the people who are pursuing this through other means whether you believe it or not.  So I think you will have to agree to disagree with the majority of other posters and leave it at that


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			There was a thread about derby house which a lot of us read where she discussed the large amount of money she had spent with them, however it will have gone down the thread list and since SMF is banned we can't find the link from her profile so you would need to go and hunt for it. I've read it - I have no need to go looking for it again, however if you must have proof it will be somewhere under the tack room entitled derby house.

There were also quotes about the number of ponies etc but with SMF being banned you would need to do post searches, but if you were interested in reading the truth rather than getting irate and blame casting then you would do that.
		
Click to expand...

Your answer is more helpful, but is it being rude and irate asking a question?


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

WelshD said:



			SMF did say somewhere that she had spent £850 (IIRC) on Derby house rugs but had not received them all

Shwmae were advertising for a groom on their facebook page which i guess may have mentioned a number of horses - i cannot remember 

Not taking sides just trying to say what i remember...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help, I saw the grooms ad, but nothing els, THANK YOU.


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

WelshD said:



			SMF did say somewhere that she had spent £850 (IIRC) on Derby house rugs but had not received them all

Shwmae were advertising for a groom on their facebook page which i guess may have mentioned a number of horses - i cannot remember 

Not taking sides just trying to say what i remember...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but these people are human beings, if they want to spend money on rugs and a groom then so be it. Why don't these people get lawyers involved if money has been taken??? Really and truly beyond me!!!


----------



## Penny Less (4 January 2014)

That's exactly what people are doing Molliesmummy


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

I think that there are some lovely people on this thread, who want to helpful and thank you for all the lovely inboxes.


----------



## khalswitz (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Without trying to sound rude, I can see why lewbelle would want to see facts, from reading this whole thread today, there seems to be a lot of accusations being thrown about, most of it without hard evidence.
		
Click to expand...

Like we said, there is evidence for the vast majority of it! Certainly the criminal activities etc. some of what is discussed is speculation, but unless you are either unable to understand speculative language or purposefully misconstruing then it is fairly obvious which is which. 

As for the cynicism regarding new posters, if you read back through this thread there have been a number of trolls who have eventually been banned for their actions so doubt is natural, especially when lewebelle has been quite antagonistic, and has accused posters of lying, being childish and of having no evidence when if you read the thread the evidence is all there.

I can understand some people will have been pleased with this company, but that doesn't mean that those who have had bad experiences are lying. No other company review has had those with good reviews beig so defensive!


----------



## LMSmith (4 January 2014)

I have not yet posted on this thread even though I have been following closely. I have never bought from this company and I never will. 

However Lewbelle could you tell me why these people need to provid you with proof of anything? If you want proof do some of your own research if it bothers you so much....if not I suggest you get of this thread and stop posting pointless comments as its getting highly tedious :/


----------



## Penny Less (4 January 2014)

and thank you for thanking them


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Out of interest, is that a proven fact?
		
Click to expand...




Lewbelle said:



			You believe, so not actually fact.  I would be very interested to see this, and would like to have a link to the statement.
		
Click to expand...




Lewbelle said:



			Thought as much.................so not really fact?
		
Click to expand...




Lewbelle said:



			I have not accused anyone of lying, although.......
		
Click to expand...

Although nothing people have said is a 'fact' so lies? Sailing a bit close to the wind on that one, I fear. :smile3:


----------



## WelshD (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Sorry but these people are human  beings, if they want to spend money on rugs and a groom then so be it. Why don't these people get lawyers involved if money has been taken??? Really and truly beyond me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - I am with you on that and believe this is getting way out of hand, i was just trying to answer the question.


----------



## khalswitz (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Your answer is more helpful, but is it being rude and irate asking a question?
		
Click to expand...

No but some of your other posts have been. Especially when you imply that there is no evidence for what someone has said, without knowing yourself. Not to be rude, but remember when typing tone can be hard to read, so make sure if you are trying not to be offensive that you really read what you write.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 January 2014)

LMSmith said:



			I have not yet posted on this thread even though I have been following closely. I have never bought from this company and I never will. 

However Lewbelle could you tell me why these people need to provid you with proof of anything? If you want proof do some of your own research if it bothers you so much....if not I suggest you get of this thread and stop posting pointless comments as its getting highly tedious :/
		
Click to expand...

*Like*


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			Like we said, there is evidence for the vast majority of it! Certainly the criminal activities etc. some of what is discussed is speculation, but unless you are either unable to understand speculative language or purposefully misconstruing then it is fairly obvious which is which. 

As for the cynicism regarding new posters, if you read back through this thread there have been a number of trolls who have eventually been banned for their actions so doubt is natural, especially when lewebelle has been quite antagonistic, and has accused posters of lying, being childish and of having no evidence when if you read the thread the evidence is all there.

I can understand some people will have been pleased with this company, but that doesn't mean that those who have had bad experiences are lying. No other company review has had those with good reviews beig so defensive!
		
Click to expand...

Could you please show me where I accused someone of lying?  I think you should really quote correctly.  Do you not think that some of this thread is childish, maybe not, but that is MY opinion.


----------



## Jonesy (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Sorry but these people are human beings, if they want to spend money on rugs and a groom then so be it. Why don't these people get lawyers involved if money has been taken??? Really and truly beyond me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Of course they can, I think it's the disbelief they are withholding items that have been purchased or refusing to refund monies already paid. The post was ironic because SMF herself was moaning about derby house failing to deliver items she had paid for.

If you read further back you will see a CCJ has already been made against the company and others are seeking legal advice.


----------



## Hippona (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I would if someone would point me in the right direction, I thought you were all supposed to be friendly and helpful, when I ask for a link I get I very unhelpful answer............
		
Click to expand...

It's been explained to you why it can't be linked.


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

LMSmith said:



			I have not yet posted on this thread even though I have been following closely. I have never bought from this company and I never will. 

However Lewbelle could you tell me why these people need to provid you with proof of anything? If you want proof do some of your own research if it bothers you so much....if not I suggest you get of this thread and stop posting pointless comments as its getting highly tedious :/
		
Click to expand...

Well don't read them then - SIMPLES!!!


----------



## Patterdale (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I would if someone would point me in the right direction, I thought you were all supposed to be friendly and helpful, when I ask for a link I get I very unhelpful answer............
		
Click to expand...

You seem to have missed my friendly and helpful answer, so here it is again for your perusal 



SnowOnSnow said:



			As showingmadfilly is now a banned user it's impossible to go back through old posts, you'd have to literally read through every post on the forum, just FYI 

ETA not that I would bother anyway! 

Click to expand...


So even though I DID give you a friendly and helpful answer, I don't think ill bother again as you seem very combative and I can't really be bothered with people who just want an argument


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Although nothing people have said is a 'fact' so lies? Sailing a bit close to the wind on that one, I fear. :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Well, that is once again how you perceive things - another excuse to have a go!!!!!  What a surprise!!!


----------



## LMSmith (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Well don't read them then - SIMPLES!!!
		
Click to expand...

And to think that you get annoyed when people are rude! Pot, kettle, black....


----------



## Dusty85 (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Well don't read them then - SIMPLES!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm.....wasnt there a previous troll that seemed to like the use of 'Simples' ?


----------



## Penny Less (4 January 2014)

LB obviously has charge of a large wooden spoon, best to ignore now


----------



## Hippona (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Sorry but these people are human beings, if they want to spend money on rugs and a groom then so be it. Why don't these people get lawyers involved if money has been taken??? Really and truly beyond me!!!
		
Click to expand...

They have.
And Trading Standards.
And PayPal.


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			No but some of your other posts have been. Especially when you imply that there is no evidence for what someone has said, without knowing yourself. Not to be rude, but remember when typing tone can be hard to read, so make sure if you are trying not to be offensive that you really read what you write.
		
Click to expand...

I asked a question - get a grip!


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

WelshD said:



			Absolutely - I am with you on that and believe this is getting way out of hand, i was just trying to answer the question.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't trying to have a go, sorry if it seemed that way I know you were only answering. You are right it is well and truly out of hand!!


----------



## lula (4 January 2014)

it might be better to protect the thread, if we stop responding to Lewbelle. her attitude is hugely provocative and belligerent and is bringing out the worst in us by encouraging us to engage in sniping matches with her.

she is here to rile us up.

for posters that cant resist responding to her , can i suggest you put her on user ignore? 

It would be very sad to see the thread and all the information in it getting pulled which is exactly what would please the company in question no end.


----------



## Hippona (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			I wasn't trying to have a go, sorry if it seemed that way I know you were only answering. You are right it is well and truly out of hand!!
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask in what way it's out of hand?


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

alma said:



			LB obviously has charge of a large wooden spoon, best to ignore now
		
Click to expand...

Really, for asking a question.....you are all so amusing at the moment!


----------



## LMSmith (4 January 2014)

lula said:



			it might be better to protect the thread, if we stop responding to Lewbelle. her attitude is hugely provocative and belligerent and is bringing out the worst in us by encouraging us the thread to resort back to sniping at her in annoyance.

for posters that resist responding to her , can i suggest you put her on user ignore? 
It would be very sad to see the thread and all the information in it getting pulled which is exactly what would please the company in question no end.
		
Click to expand...

Second this!

As the saying goes, there is no point arguing with an idiot as they will just beat you with experience


----------



## khalswitz (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Could you please show me where I accused someone of lying?  I think you should really quote correctly.  Do you not think that some of this thread is childish, maybe not, but that is MY opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Cinnamontoasts post illustrates that very well. Like I said, I could understand if that is not how you meant it, however that is how it came across. 

If you don't intend to come across as wilfully misconstruing and being hypocritical in calling others childish yet sounding so yourself, then tell us, we can cyber shake on it, and all try to mediate the way we express ourselves to be more clear. However if this is how you intend to come across then you really are a wind up merchant and don't deserve any more responses.


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

lula said:



			it might be better to protect the thread, if we stop responding to Lewbelle. her attitude is hugely provocative and belligerent and is bringing out the worst in us by encouraging us to engage in sniping matches with her.

she is here to rile us up.

for posters that cant resist responding to her , can i suggest you put her on user ignore? 
It would be very sad to see the thread and all the information in it getting pulled which is exactly what would please the company in question no end.
		
Click to expand...

Why can't I speak out?  OPEN FORUM!!!!!


----------



## Marydoll (4 January 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			Lewbelle- I suggest that if you want it so badly- then go and find it yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

LMSmith said:



			Second this!

As the saying goes, there is no point arguing with an idiot as they will just beat you with experience 

Click to expand...

Takes one to know one is also a saying!


----------



## Hippona (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Takes one to know one is also a saying!
		
Click to expand...

It is in the playground, yes.


----------



## Marydoll (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			What for asking a question - GROW UP, I want to know if it is true okay with you?
		
Click to expand...

Stirring tonight again I see, your posts are again, accusatory, demanding and rude wind yer neck in, speak to people in a civil manner and you might find them more helpful


----------



## PolarSkye (4 January 2014)

alma said:



			LB obviously has charge of a large wooden spoon, best to ignore now
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (4 January 2014)

Honestly, this thread is here to provide a public service (at least that's my take on it) . . . as much as some posters are deliberately stirring, bickering will only get the thread pulled.

Facts folks . . . facts.

P


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

So to ask a question, (if you knew the reason why then you might all be a little more helpful), to comment on others behaviour etc is all a wind up?  Because I want proof I am the most dreadful person in the world!!!!!


----------



## LMSmith (4 January 2014)

Hippona said:



			It is in the playground, yes.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said there is no point arguing with an idiot


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Sorry but these people are human beings, if they want to spend money on rugs and a groom then so be it. Why don't these people get lawyers involved if money has been taken??? Really and truly beyond me!!!
		
Click to expand...

what upset people is this company took money of customers who haven't received goods then moaned about loosing £850 to derby house and being upset about it has wound shwmae customers up


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

mary christmas said:



			Stirring tonight again I see, your posts are again, accusatory, demanding and rude wind yer neck in, speak to people in a civil manner and you might find them more helpful
		
Click to expand...

Listen to your own advice!!!!


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

PolarExpress said:



			Honestly, this thread is here to provide a public service (at least that's my take on it) . . . as much as some posters are deliberately stirring, bickering will only get the thread pulled.

Facts folks . . . facts.

P
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!!! So does that include hamsters etc????


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

LMSmith said:



			Like I said there is no point arguing with an idiot 

Click to expand...

Takes one to know one!!!


----------



## khalswitz (4 January 2014)

mary christmas said:



			Stirring tonight again I see, your posts are again, accusatory, demanding and rude wind yer neck in, speak to people in a civil manner and you might find them more helpful
		
Click to expand...

This. I can't imagine LB doesn't realise how they are coming across, so I assume they are wilfully being provacative. User ignore from me.


----------



## Penny Less (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			So to ask a question, (if you knew the reason why then you might all be a little more helpful), to comment on others behaviour etc is all a wind up?  Because I want proof I am the most dreadful person in the world!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I m sorry are you a lawyer investigating this case, or from Trading Standards ? They are the ones that are receiving the proof.


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			what upset people is this company took money of customers who haven't received goods then moaned about loosing £850 to derby house and being upset about it has wound shwmae customers up
		
Click to expand...

Have you ordered from them MBL? You have posted over 200 posts on this thread.....


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

lula said:



			it might be better to protect the thread, if we stop responding to Lewbelle. her attitude is hugely provocative and belligerent and is bringing out the worst in us by encouraging us to engage in sniping matches with her.

she is here to rile us up.

for posters that cant resist responding to her , can i suggest you put her on user ignore? 

It would be very sad to see the thread and all the information in it getting pulled which is exactly what would please the company in question no end.
		
Click to expand...

User ignore is brill


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

alma said:



			I m sorry are you a lawyer investigating this case, or from Trading Standards ? They are the ones that are receiving the proof.
		
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Marydoll (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Listen to your own advice!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yawns! Heard it all last night * puts hands over ears * in a childish manner  lol


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Agreed!!! So does that include hamsters etc????
		
Click to expand...

I must admit the hamsters, guinea pigs or whatever was posted a few pages back.......What on earth??!!


----------



## PolarSkye (4 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			User ignore is brill
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it just.  First time I have EVER used it, but oh, the silence.

P


----------



## Lewbelle (4 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			User ignore is brill
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladyinred (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			I would if someone would point me in the right direction, I thought you were all supposed to be friendly and helpful, when I ask for a link I get I very unhelpful answer............
		
Click to expand...

I think it was a thread in the Club House called ShowingMadFilly. There were two running concurrently so it may have been the other thread. I am afraid you will have to look for yourself although the search engine might help.


----------



## babymare (4 January 2014)

I agree PE .Lets watch things HHO friends. lets keep it factual(with some fun) so thread isnt pulled. Ignore certain posters and keep thread going. What more would said company love for this thread to go. Behind all you who have issues 100% but ignore ignore ignore people trying to provoke reaction  x


----------



## Penny Less (4 January 2014)

You say you want proof. Why, are you investigating the case ?  No one has to give you proof of anything


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Have you ordered from them MBL? You have posted over 200 posts on this thread.....
		
Click to expand...

glad your counting and I may not ordered but was going to for a xmas present for a friend but glad I didnt


----------



## lula (4 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			This. I can't imagine LB doesn't realise how they are coming across, so I assume they are wilfully being provacative. User ignore from me.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. 

i suggest we let her talk to herself, she'll soon get bored. 

'you're an idiot'
'takes one to know one'

'you're an idiot'
'no you are..'
'no YOU are...'

please people dont rise to it. that will annoy her the most and we dont risk losing the thread which is what she's here to try to do.


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

LB is gone so peace...............


----------



## suestowford (4 January 2014)

You are too late, the user has greyed out and gone.
But in case another person comes along asking the same stuff, i.e. where can he or she find Showing Mad Filly's posts on the forum, I would like to suggest that they read the thread from the beginning. There are lots of posts from SMF still visible, and links to other threads.


----------



## Marydoll (4 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			LB is gone so peace...............
		
Click to expand...

Yaaaaay


----------



## Ladyinred (4 January 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			I think it was a thread in the Club House called ShowingMadFilly. There were two running concurrently so it may have been the other thread. I am afraid you will have to look for yourself although the search engine might help.
		
Click to expand...

In the time it took me to type that it seems Lewbelle has packed her bags and gone on her hols. How rude, not even a goodbye wave lol.


----------



## charliebrown10 (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			Thank you  Only the Onesie, didnt think a hood was needed at the time, but as you can see she was prone to rubbing her mane and face. Had a fleece neck that my mum made a while ago that we've been putting on underneath over the winter, seems to be working well 

However I do have a full fleece onsesie for my section A as she's grey, just to keep her clean for shows 





Click to expand...

Hi Tash, just wondering if your ponies modeled for the company, it looks very much like the pony in their adverts in April 2013, the one pulling the amazing faces lol .


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

charliebrown10 said:



			Hi Tash, just wondering if your ponies modeled for the company, it looks very much like the pony in their adverts in April 2013, the one pulling the amazing faces lol .
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely fit and super cute pony!!


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			Thank you  Only the Onesie, didnt think a hood was needed at the time, but as you can see she was prone to rubbing her mane and face. Had a fleece neck that my mum made a while ago that we've been putting on underneath over the winter, seems to be working well 

However I do have a full fleece onsesie for my section A as she's grey, just to keep her clean for shows 





Click to expand...

Quoted wrong one before.. Still getting used to this forum - sorry! But what a lovely photo, looks a lovely fit and super cute pony


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

charliebrown10 said:



			Hi Tash, just wondering if your ponies modeled for the company, it looks very much like the pony in their adverts in April 2013, the one pulling the amazing faces lol .
		
Click to expand...

They are I sent them my pictures for them to use


----------



## charliebrown10 (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			What a lovely fit and super cute pony!!
		
Click to expand...

it is. its the spitting image of the little sec A in the adverts but it can't be because that JC's pony


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

charliebrown10 said:



			it is. its the spitting image of the little sec A in the adverts but it can't be because that JC's pony
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are shockingly similar but they do have a few of my Mystie and Gabby that they have used in the past


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Quoted wrong one before.. Still getting used to this forum - sorry! But what a lovely photo, looks a lovely fit and super cute pony
		
Click to expand...

Than you! It fits her very well! she does have a rather pot belly that would fill anything ! haha but its great


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			Than you! It fits her very well! she does have a rather pot belly that would fill anything ! haha but its great 

Click to expand...

Do you show her too ?


----------



## Jobi-Wan Kenobi (4 January 2014)

Lewbelle said:



			Thought as much.................so not really fact?
		
Click to expand...

There's a link to it earlier on in the thread.


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Do you show her too ?
		
Click to expand...

I do but only locally as shes not registered with WPCS  shes recently been diagnosed with cushings so going to clip her out completely legs and all pull her mane a bit shorter and have a go at show hunter classes see how we get on


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			I do but only locally as shes not registered with WPCS  shes recently been diagnosed with cushings so going to clip her out completely legs and all pull her mane a bit shorter and have a go at show hunter classes see how we get on 

Click to expand...

Oh no I'm really sorry to hear this! I'm sure she will have plenty of showing years left in her though


----------



## lisa_dundee (4 January 2014)

That troll spray is good stuff!! PLEASE STOP FEEDING THE TROLLS!! Your playing right in to their hands!


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Oh no I'm really sorry to hear this! I'm sure she will have plenty of showing years left in her though 

Click to expand...

She's on medication and is the same as always  doesnt seem to have affected her, she's only just 15 and we've had her for 10 years so we've devastated when we heard but didnt realise how easily managed it is


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

WelshD said:



			SMF did say somewhere that she had spent £850 (IIRC) on Derby house rugs but had not received them all

Shwmae were advertising for a groom on their facebook page which i guess may have mentioned a number of horses - i cannot remember 

Not taking sides just trying to say what i remember...
		
Click to expand...

Derby House Blues .. started by SMF and yes she spent £850 on rugs and was moaning that they had not arrived.  

And oh dear Lewbelle seems to have faded away on hol .. what a shame,  never mind eh


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			She's on medication and is the same as always  doesnt seem to have affected her, she's only just 15 and we've had her for 10 years so we've devastated when we heard but didnt realise how easily managed it is
		
Click to expand...

I know a pony that is nearly 28 with cushings, as you say can be easily managed. Sounds like she has a life long home with you? Lovely to hear


----------



## babymare (4 January 2014)

Hi Taass indeed cushings can be managed so hey many years ahead. cute pony


----------



## Spuddles (4 January 2014)

Tashaa however you spell it has known Annie and Jess for a long time, and also won the "win a onesie when you like and share" type competition on facebook...coincidence much? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r09JNe1J3T8&feature=c4-overview&list=UU9EXu8DI5MwDz6ODZbqaqMw
"I did hope to have another pony this winter who has for many years been my super star but I've been let down which I admit isn't nice but heyho Itsy's going to keep me busy.

I and AnnieBx have spent literally spent around £1,000 in the past ten days kitting Itsy and Jayvis out in new Eskadron, Lemieux, Acavallo products & a brand new Dressage saddle to fit them both. 

Rodeo, Fluer, Jayvis & Itsy have all had around £850.00 worth of new rugs this year and all are simply spoilt!"

I think that must be where a lot of other people's money has gone!


----------



## Ladyinred (4 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Derby House Blues .. started by SMF and yes she spent £850 on rugs and was moaning that they had not arrived.  

And oh dear Lewbelle seems to have faded away on hol .. what a shame,  never mind eh
		
Click to expand...

Someone has to ask and looks like it's gonna be me.

Why, if they have access to fabric wholesalers and industrial sewing machines and oodles of skill and talent (  ) don't they make their own rugs. Bespoke of course.


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Derby House Blues .. started by SMF and yes she spent £850 on rugs and was moaning that they had not arrived.  

And oh dear Lewbelle seems to have faded away on hol .. what a shame,  never mind eh
		
Click to expand...

£850 on rugs, wow she has some lucky ponies!!


----------



## charliebrown10 (4 January 2014)

lisa_dundee said:



			That troll spray is good stuff!! PLEASE STOP FEEDING THE TROLLS!! Your playing right in to their hands!
		
Click to expand...

I just hope that JC isnt silly enough to come on here under diffrent ID's because if she does push for legal action against H&H or whoever it will be so easy for them to trace back and find out whos who on here !!


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

Spuddles said:



			Tashaa however you spell it has known Annie and Jess for a long time, and also won the "win a onesie when you like and share" type competition on facebook...coincidence much? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r09JNe1J3T8&feature=c4-overview&list=UU9EXu8DI5MwDz6ODZbqaqMw
"I did hope to have another pony this winter who has for many years been my super star but I've been let down which I admit isn't nice but heyho Itsy's going to keep me busy.

I and AnnieBx have spent literally spent around £1,000 in the past ten days kitting Itsy and Jayvis out in new Eskadron, Lemieux, Acavallo products & a brand new Dressage saddle to fit them both. 

Rodeo, Fluer, Jayvis & Itsy have all had around £850.00 worth of new rugs this year and all are simply spoilt!"

I think that must be where a lot of other people's money has gone!
		
Click to expand...

just read this and also watch the video should see it when she in field with horse and horse goes at her ears flat back and rearing its at 54 sec. Maybe horse doesn't agree with her customer relations


----------



## Patterdale (4 January 2014)

Spuddles said:



			Tashaa however you spell it has known Annie and Jess for a long time, and also won the "win a onesie when you like and share" type competition on facebook...coincidence much?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear....


----------



## lisa_dundee (4 January 2014)

charliebrown10 said:



			I just hope that JC isnt silly enough to come on here under diffrent ID's because if she does push for legal action against H&H or whoever it will be so easy for them to trace back and find out whos who on here !!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing would surprise me where she's concerned but I just wish people would stop arguing with people going round in circles again and again. You can't argue with stupid!


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

Spuddles said:



			Tashaa however you spell it has known Annie and Jess for a long time, and also won the "win a onesie when you like and share" type competition on facebook...coincidence much? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r09JNe1J3T8&feature=c4-overview&list=UU9EXu8DI5MwDz6ODZbqaqMw
"I did hope to have another pony this winter who has for many years been my super star but I've been let down which I admit isn't nice but heyho Itsy's going to keep me busy.

I and AnnieBx have spent literally spent around £1,000 in the past ten days kitting Itsy and Jayvis out in new Eskadron, Lemieux, Acavallo products & a brand new Dressage saddle to fit them both. 

Rodeo, Fluer, Jayvis & Itsy have all had around £850.00 worth of new rugs this year and all are simply spoilt!"

I think that must be where a lot of other people's money has gone!
		
Click to expand...

Am now very confused as to who Taashaa is?   Is she Jessica C in the video or wot?  And we all recognise Jessica C.   

I was impressed by the fit of the t/o onsie on the pony.  Pity that Shwmae could not produce a t/o onsie to fit a horse so well.

Spuddles how did you find that link, through the ponies name?

Also meant to say, how bloody stupid to ride without a hat, IMO


----------



## lisa_dundee (4 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Oh dear....
		
Click to expand...

So I really don't see how this testimonial has any credibility as they are friends, hardly gonna rip their friends off are they!


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Am now very confused as to who Taashaa is?   Is she Jessica C in the video or wot?  And we all recognise Jessica C.   

I was impressed by the fit of the t/o onsie on the pony.  Pity that Shwmae could not produce a t/o onsie to fit a horse so well.


Spuddles how did you find that link, through the ponies name?
		
Click to expand...

No it's not myself in the video. I have not denied knowing Annie or Jess. I have known Annie for years since we were young as we used to show on the same circuits together, however Jess I have only met possibly 3 times?
I still entered the competition on facebook as everyone else did.
Regardless of if I know them or not my onesies fit perfectly and does the job at hand and thats simply what I wanted to post on here . I do not wish to stir any more than it already has been and certainly don't want to argue with anyone


----------



## lisa_dundee (4 January 2014)

It's great that the onesie helped the pony with its skin condition but we haven't disputed the fact that they can be useful garments, the point is their quality can be extremely poor if your one of the lucky customers to actually receive anything along with poor fit and terrible customer service. I don't see how a review from a long standing friend or acquaintance can be of any help to new customers! It just proves that yes they can get it right for the odd people (friends) that they value! IMO

ETA I am not having a go at you Tash so please don't think I am, you have been very polite unlike some so thankyou for posting x


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

lisa_dundee said:



			It's great that the onesie helped the pony with its skin condition but we haven't disputed the fact that they can be useful garments, the point is their quality can be extremely poor if your one of the lucky customers to actually receive anything along with poor fit and terrible customer service. I don't see how a review from a long standing friend or acquaintance can be of any help to new customers! It just proves that yes they can get it right for the odd people (fiends) that they value! IMO

ETA I am not having a go at you Tash so please don't think I am, you have been very polite unlike some so thankyou for posting x
		
Click to expand...

very well put Lisa


----------



## Taasshaa (4 January 2014)

lisa_dundee said:



			ETA I am not having a go at you Tash so please don't think I am, you have been very polite unlike some so thankyou for posting x
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't mean to imply that anyone had been having a go just didn't want it to turn into one


----------



## lisa_dundee (4 January 2014)

charliebrown10 said:



			I just hope that JC isnt silly enough to come on here under diffrent ID's because if she does push for legal action against H&H or whoever it will be so easy for them to trace back and find out whos who on here !!
		
Click to expand...




SnowOnSnow said:



			Oh dear....
		
Click to expand...




Taasshaa said:



			Sorry didn't mean to imply that anyone had been having a go just didn't want it to turn into one 

Click to expand...

No you didn't imply it, just wanted to cover myself before anyone accused me of trying to jump on someone posting a positive review as this isn't the case at all. X


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

Taasshaa said:



			Regardless of if I know them or not my onesies fit perfectly and does the job at hand and thats simply what I wanted to post on here . I do not wish to stir any more than it already has been and certainly don't want to argue with anyone 

Click to expand...

I just wish that what they sent me had fitted my horse as she has terribly skin problems with flies over the summer.  I ordered it in July with a 2 week delivery date, received it end of Aug, returned it for agreed alterations and got it returned to me without alterations in Nov.  (Sorry to keep repeating myself).  Since then I have received hassle and abuse.  

Its nice to know that they can produce something that fits, maybe they should just stick to ponies as that is what they have and what they seem to be able to produce products for.


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

Gosh Charliebrown has now gone very pale!


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Gosh Charliebrown has now gone very pale!
		
Click to expand...

oh no here we go again


----------



## lisa_dundee (4 January 2014)

The company is inconsistent and therefore it's a risk to order from them!


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Have you ordered from them MBL? You have posted over 200 posts on this thread.....
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, just out of curiosity MM, if MBL has made 200 posts on this thread, how many have I made?  How many has LD made?  How many as CPT made? How many has SoS made? (I could keep going here but wont).   And does it make any difference if you have ordered from Shmwae or not?  If so why does it make a difference?


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Hmm, just out of curiosity MM, if MBL has made 200 posts on this thread, how many have I made?  How many has LD made?  How many as CPT made? How many has SoS made? (I could keep going here but wont).   And does it make any difference if you have ordered from Shmwae or not?  If so why does it make a difference?
		
Click to expand...

Curious


----------



## Marydoll (4 January 2014)

Whether someone has ordered or not is immaterial, its in our best interests as equestrians  to know about any equestran company who treat people poorly so as to avoid them


----------



## shamrocky (4 January 2014)

As I am new to this site, I have read through as much as I can and can't follow most of it as there seems to be a lot of arguing going on and weird comments. what is all the fuss about can someone tell me please as I have a onesie for my pony.
I don't know these people I bought it from, I saw a pony with a onesie on at the Royal Welsh and that is why I ordered one and the woman who had it on her pony was pleased with it, I did have to wait a bit longer for it than I first thought but it has been really good especially after bathing ready for a show.
thanks


----------



## Darremi (4 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			I just wish that what they sent me had fitted my horse as she has terribly skin problems with flies over the summer.  I ordered it in July with a 2 week delivery date, received it end of Aug, returned it for agreed alterations and got it returned to me without alterations in Nov.  (Sorry to keep repeating myself).  Since then I have received hassle and abuse.  

Its nice to know that they can produce something that fits, maybe they should just stick to ponies as that is what they have and what they seem to be able to produce products for.
		
Click to expand...

Can I recommend the Rambo Sweet Itchy hoody with matching mask? Gives great coverage from insects and might lighter weight than these fleecy things. Much better in summer.

Also, Protection Plus on the sores is amazing:

http://www.viovet.co.uk/Carr_Day_Ma..._find=128836&gclid=CJXBuNTC5bsCFbGWtAodpBoA1Q


----------



## cronkmooar (4 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Hmm, just out of curiosity MM, if MBL has made 200 posts on this thread, how many have I made?  How many has LD made?  How many as CPT made? How many has SoS made? (I could keep going here but wont).   And does it make any difference if you have ordered from Shmwae or not?  If so why does it make a difference?
		
Click to expand...

You have made 177 posts in total on this forum since joining.

A quick look at your posts reveals that you offer very little contribution to anything other than this matter - quickly counting you have posted 12 times on subjects that do not involve this matter.  So that will be 165 posts you have made on this subject.

Some of the other posters you mention are long standing members that contribute to the forum on a wide variety of subjects, which whilst I do not agree with the way some of them are acting on this thread, do contribute to the forum as a whole.

And yes, personally, I think if you have not ordered from this company you should not be posting derogatory comments about them.


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

mary christmas said:



			Whether someone has ordered or not is immaterial, its in our best interests as equestrians  to know about any equestran company who treat people poorly so as to avoid them
		
Click to expand...

Sort of, but I would actually say that it is in the best interest for potential customers to be fully informed.  They can then decide, with all the facts to hand, whether or not to purchase from the company.   Otherwise if they only see the really positive stuff it is biased.


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			You have made 177 posts in total on this forum since joining.

A quick look at your posts reveals that you offer very little contribution to anything other than this matter - quickly counting you have posted 12 times on subjects that do not involve this matter.  So that will be 165 posts you have made on this subject.

Some of the other posters you mention are long standing members that contribute to the forum on a wide variety of subjects, which whilst I do not agree with the way some of them are acting on this thread, do contribute to the forum as a whole.

And yes, personally, I think if you have not ordered from this company you should not be posting derogatory comments about them.
		
Click to expand...

110% agree with this


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			You have made 177 posts in total on this forum since joining.

A quick look at your posts reveals that you offer very little contribution to anything other than this matter - quickly counting you have posted 12 times on subjects that do not involve this matter.  So that will be 165 posts you have made on this subject.

Some of the other posters you mention are long standing members that contribute to the forum on a wide variety of subjects, which whilst I do not agree with the way some of them are acting on this thread, do contribute to the forum as a whole.

And yes, personally, I think if you have not ordered from this company you should not be posting derogatory comments about them.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh that's very good of you.   I joined this forum specifically to raise the question of has anyone had bad dealings with Shwmae.  My thread was closed after I used the F word, hmm not what you are thinking but the Fr..d word.  Since then it has been used many times.  This thread then took off and I must admit it does occupy an awful lot of my time.  I look at other threads and occasionally contribute but as this one is close to my heart and has been going a little wild on posts I have little time for anything else ... Oh apart of course from sorting myself out to start court proceedings.  :0

And I think anyone should be able to post an opinion on this forum, free country etc


----------



## shamrocky (4 January 2014)

Oh I have just sent a message out, but you have made it a bit clearer, CMH had a bad experience, but it looks like 177 posts is a lot to explain one bad experience, and if someone hasn't had a bad time or even not bought or tried to buy something how can they get involved as they don't know the stuff or the company they are taking what other people say as they haven't delt with these people it looks like they are on here for the Gas ? Am I right ?


----------



## FionaM12 (4 January 2014)

shamrocky said:



			As I am new to this site, I have read through as much as I can and can't follow most of it as there seems to be a lot of arguing going on and weird comments. what is all the fuss about can someone tell me please as I have a onesie for my pony.
I don't know these people I bought it from, I saw a pony with a onesie on at the Royal Welsh and that is why I ordered one and the woman who had it on her pony was pleased with it, I did have to wait a bit longer for it than I first thought but it has been really good especially after bathing ready for a show.
thanks
		
Click to expand...

If you've bought a onesie, had it delivered and are happy with it, then that's fine, this thread need not worry you.  The concerns are about goods allegedly ordered and not delivered, or not being as described. This doesn't seem to be your situation.


----------



## FionaM12 (4 January 2014)

shamrocky said:



			Oh I have just sent a message out, but you have made it a bit clearer, CMH had a bad experience, but it looks like 177 posts is a lot to explain one bad experience, and if someone hasn't had a bad time or even not bought or tried to buy something how can they get involved as they don't know the stuff or the company they are taking what other people say as they haven't delt with these people it looks like they are on here for the Gas ? Am I right ?
		
Click to expand...

If as you say you can't follow the thread, why are you now deciding to take issue with a poster on it?

Rather obvious stirring tactics, I'm afraid. :rolleyes3:


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

shamrocky said:



			Oh I have just sent a message out, but you have made it a bit clearer, CMH had a bad experience, but it looks like 177 posts is a lot to explain one bad experience, and if someone hasn't had a bad time or even not bought or tried to buy something how can they get involved as they don't know the stuff or the company they are taking what other people say as they haven't delt with these people it looks like they are on here for the Gas ? Am I right ?
		
Click to expand...

177 posts are not just about one bad experience ... that would be really boring me thinks.   

FB supplies quite a bit of fuel for discussion!


----------



## shamrocky (4 January 2014)

Did you have a problem then ?and all the others did they have a problem and it looks like CMH is going to court, it must have been a lot of stuff so its sad that they had a bad time of it, did they not get there money or stuff ?


FionaM12 said:



			If you've bought a onesie, had it delivered and are happy with it, then that's fine, this thread need not worry you.  The concerns are about goods allegedly ordered and not delivered, or not being as described. This doesn't seem to be your situation. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Ladyinred (4 January 2014)

Charliebrown? Are we back on the colour theme?


----------



## shamrocky (4 January 2014)

What do you mean stirring tactics I was just asking a question is that not what this forum is for ?


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

shamrocky said:



			Did you have a problem then ?and all the others did they have a problem and it looks like CMH is going to court, it must have been a lot of stuff so its sad that they had a bad time of it, did they not get there money or stuff ?
		
Click to expand...

Suggest you read the thread and the associated threads if you are interested!


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			Charliebrown? Are we back on the colour theme?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so .... I thought Charliebrown was OK, but wot do I know eh!


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

Gosh 182 threads ... minus 12 ... that's an awful lot of posts on one bad experience


----------



## shamrocky (4 January 2014)

I have been trying to but so much non proper info going on its hard to follow, ill give it a go but as the other one said I don't have a problem so won't bother I hope you all get what you need if it that serious the law will be on there side.


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

shamrocky said:



			What do you mean stirring tactics I was just asking a question is that not what this forum is for ?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately if you question people on this particular thread you won't get a very nice reply, the rest of the forum in my short experience seems to be a much happier place.


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			Can I recommend the Rambo Sweet Itchy hoody with matching mask? Gives great coverage from insects and might lighter weight than these fleecy things. Much better in summer.

Also, Protection Plus on the sores is amazing:

http://www.viovet.co.uk/Carr_Day_Ma..._find=128836&gclid=CJXBuNTC5bsCFbGWtAodpBoA1Q

Click to expand...

Thanks for that.  The Shwmae t/o isn't a fleece ... that said it would have been too thick for the old girl to have worn over summer.  Does get sores, more in the line of allergic lumps, and chewed holes!!  not nice, hence the desire to cover as much as her body as poss to protect her.   At the mo I am feeling 'once bitten twice shy' ... no pun intended.  Just cant face trying anything else, and then there is the cost when I am well out of pocket with a product that is totally unusable


----------



## shamrocky (4 January 2014)

So does that mean that only certain people are aloud to speak that is not a fair way if it is for the public ? Why can't you ask questions I read the rules like it said and ticked the box, it said nothing about not being able to ask questions?


----------



## Corner Mad House (4 January 2014)

shamrocky said:



			So does that mean that only certain people are aloud to speak that is not a fair way if it is for the public ? Why can't you ask questions I read the rules like it said and ticked the box, it said nothing about not being able to ask questions?
		
Click to expand...

What was your question?


----------



## Jonesy (4 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Thanks for that.  The Shwmae t/o isn't a fleece ... that said it would have been too thick for the old girl to have worn over summer.  Does get sores, more in the line of allergic lumps, and chewed holes!!  not nice, hence the desire to cover as much as her body as poss to protect her.   At the mo I am feeling 'once bitten twice shy' ... no pun intended.  Just cant face trying anything else, and then there is the cost when I am well out of pocket with a product that is totally unusable
		
Click to expand...


Have you tried a boett? That's what I always used on my section a who had horrendous sweet itch. You. An very often pick them up from ebay for a good price. But I do highly recommend them


----------



## Venevidivici (4 January 2014)

I'm detecting a familiarity in syntax and grammar here...just my opinion (and we're all allowed one-that's been banged out enough on here!). Could be wrong but that's all I wanted to say.
Over and out!


----------



## shamrocky (4 January 2014)

Yes did you order a lot of stuff and not get it is that why  you are on here a lot that was all I was asking and you said you were off to court so if its wrong you will win ! Is this what a forum is for to air your views? it is the first time I have been on one and I came on as I saw Shwmae and was interested as I thought it was advertising and was a bit confused when I saw all the different peoples comments and stuff did they all have bad experiences then like you ?


----------



## khalswitz (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Unfortunately if you question people on this particular thread you won't get a very nice reply, the rest of the forum in my short experience seems to be a much happier place.
		
Click to expand...

As we have already discussed, there is asking a question, and there is demanding answers in a rude way. Especially on what is a very emotive topic for the people such as CMH who have lost a lot of money. 

Rather than being negative towards the people who have had bad experiences, I would be being pleased that yours has been a good one, and be sympathetic as it could so easily have been the other way round with you looking for support.


----------



## jeeve (4 January 2014)

I do think that a forum is a valid place to post a comment on a product, but if there is truly an issue, and rectification is required, then there are other more effective courses of action to follow than repeated postings. In my very brief reading of some of the posts it appears this action is being taken. Could this post be allowed to die. Occasionally a person with a perceived grief will abuse social media, not saying this is the case here.


----------



## shamrocky (4 January 2014)

I was not answering in a rude way to anything and it looks like now I was lucky should I not buy anything else from them then have they gone bad ? I will stay clear if this is all true and go somewhere else do you think?


----------



## Molliesmummy (4 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			As we have already discussed, there is asking a question, and there is demanding answers in a rude way. Especially on what is a very emotive topic for the people such as CMH who have lost a lot of money. 

Rather than being negative towards the people who have had bad experiences, I would be being pleased that yours has been a good one, and be sympathetic as it could so easily have been the other way round with you looking for support.
		
Click to expand...

If it was the other way around and I had a genuine case, I would be dealing with a lawyer and taking it through court. I would not come onto a forum and post 177 comments, it wouldn't get my money back.


----------



## Darremi (4 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			Have you tried a boett? That's what I always used on my section a who had horrendous sweet itch. You. An very often pick them up from ebay for a good price. But I do highly recommend them 

Click to expand...

Agreed. The Boett is excellent. I just went on to use the Rambo hoody because it was much easier to get on and off as it is all one piece of material! To be fair there is a good selection of cheaper products on the market CMH. But try the salve, it's excellent


----------



## khalswitz (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			If it was the other way around and I had a genuine case, I would be dealing with a lawyer and taking it through court. I would not come onto a forum and post 177 comments, it wouldn't get my money back.
		
Click to expand...

Court proceedings are going ahead, and in actuality social media can be a very powerful platform for putting pressure on companies and for widening awareness of issues in general, so to be honest it's a very good use of the forum as a source of information and of support for those who may not know the avenues to pursue recompense.

And shamrocky I was referring to a previous post regarding a different user, as MM jumped on the bandwagon despite this having previously been discussed.


----------



## MadBlackLab (4 January 2014)

shamrocky said:



			I was not answering in a rude way to anything and it looks like now I was lucky should I not buy anything else from them then have they gone bad ? I will stay clear if this is all true and go somewhere else do you think?
		
Click to expand...

from what I've seen there are genuire cases of happy customers as well as unhappy. If you have had a good experience with this company then maybe you will again but this decision is up to you but at least you can go ahead with an order understanding all the facts 9good and bad)


----------



## shamrocky (4 January 2014)

Did you not get your stuff from then the same as CMH then ? Im glad you are all taking it seriously as people should not be allowed to lie about things, I will order my next stuff from someone else can you recommend a similar onesie company please. 



khalswitz said:



			Court proceedings are going ahead, and in actuality social media can be a very powerful platform for putting pressure on companies and for widening awareness of issues in general, so to be honest it's a very good use of the forum as a source of information and of support for those who may not know the avenues to pursue recompense.

And shamrocky I was referring to a previous post regarding a different user, as MM jumped on the bandwagon despite this having previously been discussed.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LeannePip (4 January 2014)

Whilst this thread has kept me utterly entertained for weeks now, i am still compleetly bemused by the whole thing!  how are this company still trading!?  I personally dont really understand this 'you havent ordered so you cant have an opinion on the company' that seems to be coming from those defending the company in question.  I am an adult and i am more than capable of forming my own opinion based on my own dealings with the company and the way i see them conduct them selves whether i have bought anything from them directly is irrelevent,  if i were commenting on the quality or fit that would be different because i have no first hand expereince of this.  I have however seen a company who has been in a state of denial for a very long time, who sees fit to delete any vaguely negative comments from view and then deny their existance; lie to the faces of their paying customers; find any excuse possible that may excuse their failling business,  threatening customers who are asking for their goods and accusing everyone of bullying them and shouting and raving about this fact! the list goes on!  not a very good impression to be giving possible customers.  based on this impression it is my opinion that i wouldnt touch this company with a barge pole!  this thread just shows how you needn't have had direct dealings with these girls to see how badly they run their business then blame eveyone else for its failures.


----------



## shamrocky (4 January 2014)

Thank you, it has been really helpful, I will go to another company if it is that bad. 



MadBlackLab said:



			from what I've seen there are genuire cases of happy customers as well as unhappy. If you have had a good experience with this company then maybe you will again but this decision is up to you but at least you can go ahead with an order understanding all the facts 9good and bad)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cptrayes (4 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			If it was the other way around and I had a genuine case, I would be dealing with a lawyer and taking it through court. I would not come onto a forum and post 177 comments, it wouldn't get my money back.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't get your money back but it would stop a lot of other people from losing theirs.


----------



## Venevidivici (4 January 2014)

It is for those who are about to part with their money for a product they wish to purchase (and those alone) to decide whether 'it is that bad',as you say. 

That is the great thing about the free speech,free will and healthy competition of the open market, that all exist in this country. 

You spend your money how you like-some will spend time to research products,companies etc and give weight to the info they discover,others will not and others will not even bother to research. This thread stands for those who do research and they can 'maketh of it what they will.'


----------



## honetpot (4 January 2014)

I am a great online shopper, and the better companies welcome feedback either from review sites or reviews of things they have made and sold even if they are negative are posted on their own websites. You are more likely to buy from a company that supplies you with good information and you actually learn more about a product from a bad review, what one shopper may find useless could be exactly what you need. This company doesn't want anyone to know about their poor filling and delivery of orders so I suppose you could say this thread has provided that service.


----------



## FionaM12 (4 January 2014)

I've never seen a thread which has attracted so many "new members" who only post on this thread and no other. :rolleyes3: While pretending to be asking for help and acting a bit confused by it all, they quickly start to try to pick fights. They all follow a similar pattern. Very odd.

Glad to see admin has spotted "Shamrocky" and removed him/her. Presumably a previously banned new member trying their luck again. :wink3:


----------



## Venevidivici (4 January 2014)

Yes,very odd indeed...


----------



## russianhorse (4 January 2014)

Oh my curiousor and curiousor :O

Can I also add my tuppence - clearly LB and Shamrocky were to do with Shwmae, and more than likely here to drum up enough problems to close thread - they are certainly not the first and clearly not the last

Therefore peeps, lets not play into their hands on the next one to emerge


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

russianhorse said:



			Oh my curiousor and curiousor :O

Can I also add my tuppence - clearly LB and Shamrocky were to do with Shwmae, and more than likely here to drum up enough problems to close thread - they are certainly not the first and clearly not the last

Therefore peeps, lets not play into their hands on the next one to emerge 

Click to expand...

Fully agree (even though I have raised to them) but now I am using User Ignore


----------



## cappucino (5 January 2014)

shamrocky said:



			I was not answering in a rude way to anything and it looks like now I was lucky should I not buy anything else from them then have they gone bad ? I will stay clear if this is all true and go somewhere else do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Almost as if they wanted someone to specifically tell them not to buy from Shwmae... A way to get the thread pulled?


----------



## Venevidivici (5 January 2014)

So....basically...thread is 2 million pages long,has 15million posts and 127million views but is still in single digits of credible,genuine,satisfied customers...??

<<<sits disappointedly and twiddles thumbs waiting for next troll attempt,or,much more exciting (and quite frankly,yearned for by everyone who's got this far),a real,satisfied customer with no connection whatsoever to the company...>>>


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

cappucino said:



			Almost as if they wanted someone to specifically tell them not to buy from Shwmae... A way to get the thread pulled?
		
Click to expand...

yep that's why I answered the way I did still weren't happy


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

Venevidivici said:



			So....basically...thread is 2 million pages long,has 15million posts and 127million views but is still in single digits of credible,genuine,satisfied customers...??

<<<sits disappointedly and twiddles thumbs waiting for next troll attempt,or,much more exciting (and quite frankly,yearned for by everyone who's got this far),a real,satisfied customer with no connection whatsoever to the company...>>>
		
Click to expand...

pigs may fly


----------



## FionaM12 (5 January 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Unfortunately if you question people on this particular thread you won't get a very nice reply, the rest of the forum in my short experience seems to be a much happier place.
		
Click to expand...

You say this about my dialogue with the now banned member Shamrocky Molliesmum, and it's most unfair. In fact I was very polite and perfectly nice to her. I did question her intent after her second post, and as we can see I was right to do so, as she's now been removed.


----------



## Venevidivici (5 January 2014)

Yes Cappucino,it seemed exactly that way. (Hence my pointing out that it is always up to a customer,what with the existence of free will (!) to decide who they buy from.


----------



## FionaM12 (5 January 2014)

cappucino said:



			Almost as if they wanted someone to specifically tell them not to buy from Shwmae... A way to get the thread pulled?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree. It was very obvious and somewhat daft as one minute she was saying how delighted she was with the company, then that she'd not buy from them again. :rolleyes3:


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 January 2014)

shamrocky said:



			So does that mean that only certain people are aloud to speak that is not a fair way if it is for the public ? Why can't you ask questions I read the rules like it said and ticked the box, it said nothing about not being able to ask questions?
		
Click to expand...




Venevidivici said:



			I'm detecting a familiarity in syntax and grammar here...just my opinion (and we're all allowed one-that's been banged out enough on here!). Could be wrong but that's all I wanted to say.
Over and out!

Click to expand...

Hmm, aloud then allowed. All unfortunately detracting from the company's credibility. Silly, silly tactics.


----------



## Horseymom (5 January 2014)

I hope they don't delete this thread. This thread is what saved me from losing a ton of money on a onesie and disappointing my daughter at Christmas. I refer all of my friends here so they can make a completely educated decision on whether or not to order from this company. Their Facebook isn't a true depiction of their company. This was the first thing that popped up when I googled them. I joined the forum then and have been treated only with respect since joining. This information needs to be out there so people can get ALL the information on this company. So thanks for keeping it out there. It is protecting customers and giving them information they cannot get from the Shwmae Facebook page.


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

Horseymom said:



			I hope they don't delete this thread. This thread is what saved me from losing a ton of money on a onesie and disappointing my daughter at Christmas. I refer all of my friends here so they can make a completely educated decision on whether or not to order from this company. Their Facebook isn't a true depiction of their company. This was the first thing that popped up when I googled them. I joined the forum then and have been treated only with respect since joining. This information needs to be out there so people can get ALL the information on this company. So thanks for keeping it out there. It is protecting customers and giving them information they cannot get from the Shwmae Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely and well put. Glad this thread has been of help


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 January 2014)

Horseymom said:



			I hope they don't delete this thread. This thread is what saved me from losing a ton of money on a onesie and disappointing my daughter at Christmas. I refer all of my friends here so they can make a completely educated decision on whether or not to order from this company. Their Facebook isn't a true depiction of their company. This was the first thing that popped up when I googled them. I joined the forum then and have been treated only with respect since joining. This information needs to be out there so people can get ALL the information on this company. So thanks for keeping it out there. It is protecting customers and giving them information they cannot get from the Shwmae Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...

And some folks wonder why I have posted so many times on this thread for one bad experience.   This is why this thread is so important.    Thank you Horseymom for pointing it out to everyone.


----------



## cptrayes (5 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			And some folks wonder why I have posted so many times on this thread for one bad experience.   This is why this thread is so important.    Thank you Horseymom for pointing it out to everyone.
		
Click to expand...

I think we should reserve 2500 for you 

Am I correct in thinking now that we now have only one genuine 100% satisfied customer on this thread - Molliesmum?


----------



## Froddy (5 January 2014)

Oh dear bad news for Shwmae 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25551640


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

Froddy said:



			Oh dear bad news for Shwmae 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25551640

Click to expand...

freedom of speech so no threats of police anymore


----------



## Penny Less (5 January 2014)

I was thinking last evening that there seemed to be more reincarnations on here than Dr Who.

Would it be an idea to get the thread locked so that it would still appear on googling, and then the people who are 
fighting for their money etc could start a new thread if they wanted when things were resolved ? So that the thread doesn't descend into he said she said again ?  Or just to get it bumped once a week ?  Just a thought


----------



## lisa_dundee (5 January 2014)

alma said:



			I was thinking last evening that there seemed to be more reincarnations on here than Dr Who.

Would it be an idea to get the thread locked so that it would still appear on googling, and then the people who are 
fighting for their money etc could start a new thread if they wanted when things were resolved ? So that the thread doesn't descend into he said she said again ?  Or just to get it bumped once a week ?  Just a thought
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a good idea, either of these options


----------



## lula (5 January 2014)

cappucino said:



			Almost as if they wanted someone to specifically tell them not to buy from Shwmae... A way to get the thread pulled?
		
Click to expand...

my thoughts too. the question was very specific and asked repeatedly in different ways. im wondering if anyone so doing by recommending NOT to buy would hold this thread in breach of certain trading rights and could then insist to H&H that they pull it as people who have NOT bought from Shwmae are affecting their future business.

Please can we not rise or even engage with these new posters -who bizarrely, none can seem to spell 'allowed'.
 They are doing heir best to get the thread pulled and just by engaging with them not only are we pulling the thread off topic, but very nearly getting it pulled by stating things we may be unaware could endanger the thread getting pulled for legal reasons.


----------



## lula (5 January 2014)

alma said:



			I was thinking last evening that there seemed to be more reincarnations on here than Dr Who.

Would it be an idea to get the thread locked so that it would still appear on googling, and then the people who are 
fighting for their money etc could start a new thread if they wanted when things were resolved ? So that the thread doesn't descend into he said she said again ?  Or just to get it bumped once a week ?  Just a thought
		
Click to expand...

good idea. people cant seem to just ignore them.


----------



## Marydoll (5 January 2014)

The thing is that some of them appear to start out as regular new posters then as things go on the posts change, i like the idea of closing the thread then a new thread started after a period of time to see how things are going for those who say  theyve  have lost their money


----------



## lula (5 January 2014)

mary christmas said:



			The thing is that some of them appear to start out as regular new posters then as things go on the posts change, i like the idea of closing the thread then a new thread started after a period of time to see how things are going for those who say  theyve  have lost their money
		
Click to expand...

oh  i agree with you. But when it starts becoming rather obvious we have another cantankerous baggage of a new poster with another 2 syllable colour themed username, demanding their questions be answered with all the pleasantries of a bison on the rampage, it might be the time to take a happy pill and retreat.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (5 January 2014)

Wow been trying to keep up to date with all the new trolls lol. I think if this drops off the list shwmae will think it all over. So yes I can see the point in closing it but also the downside.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 January 2014)

I think we should be thanking all the trolls for bumping up the thread count, special thanks should go to the colour loving poster with the multi personality disorder, she's made more come backs than Lazarus.
Perhaps she could call herself Rainbow Brite next time.


----------



## Lulwind (5 January 2014)

SMF could call herself dau liw


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 January 2014)

Lulwind said:



			SMF could call herself dau liw
		
Click to expand...


Hmm ... what does that mean when translated to English?   Am being too lazy to Google!


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I think we should reserve 2500 for you 

Am I correct in thinking now that we now have only one genuine 100% satisfied customer on this thread - Molliesmum?
		
Click to expand...

Think so, depends whether Taashaa is included or excluded for being friends of the directors

And YES I got 2500 .... little things


----------



## Jonesy (5 January 2014)

If thread locked, it would really need to be pinned at the top of the page for future reference, certainly until those people that have issues with the company have had them resolved.


----------



## cptrayes (5 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Think so, depends whether Taashaa is included or excluded for being friends of the directors

And YES I got 2500 .... little things 

Click to expand...

I think we should apply the same rules as an insurance claim in a car crash, which this whole story saga resembles more than a little. A friend of the driver traveling with them in the car would not, I think, be accepted as an independent witness.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 January 2014)

Isn't it usual for friends and family of the company directors to be excluded from entering competitions ? Did I dream this or did Taashaa, The Happy Customer, and friend of the directors, win the FB competition for a free onesie ? 

Or did I get that wrong and she paid for it. With real money ..


----------



## Venevidivici (5 January 2014)

She said she entered the competition 'like everyone else', I think? 
They have like,thousands and thousands of happy customers worldwide (doncha know?) according to their FB and SMF,so it is quite amazingly fortuitous for Taaaaaaasssssshhhhaaaaa that she won...lucky girl!


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Isn't it usual for friends and family of the company directors to be excluded from entering competitions ? Did I dream this or did Taashaa, The Happy Customer, and friend of the directors, win the FB competition for a free onesie ? 

Or did I get that wrong and she paid for it. With real money ..
		
Click to expand...

Taassha said she had entered the competition ... which was a share the photo.   Spuddles put an exert from FB I believe about winning the competition.

So no I don't think she paid for it.

Agree with CPT she is not an independent happy customer due to her friendship with company directors.

So it does just look like MolliesMum who thinks I put too many posts on here, after all I only had one bad experience ... and she has had a good experience so maybe I should stop posting and let her catch up with me?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 January 2014)

TBF, MolliesMum joined the forum to endorse the company and virtually all her posts have been on this thread. This is perfectly fine but interestingly, she does not want to get into acknowledging that they have unhappy customers. 

Without exception, everyone here has agreed that Shwmae do have _some_ happy  customers and yet MolliesMum, the only happy customer to post on here does not wish to talk about the negative side of Shwmae's trading. 

Why's that ? Particularly when she has no problem in accepting the validity of reviews on other products mentioned elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Patterdale (5 January 2014)

Lulwind said:



			SMF could call herself dau liw
		
Click to expand...




Corner Mad House said:



			Hmm ... what does that mean when translated to English?   Am being too lazy to Google!
		
Click to expand...

2 colours/double colours


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			2 colours/double colours
		
Click to expand...


 Like that


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

Very quiet on their facebook page hopefully it means their are working hard on their sewing machines


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			Very quiet on their facebook page hopefully it means their are working hard on their sewing machines
		
Click to expand...

I thought that strange as well ... not even any comments.


----------



## Centauress (5 January 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			TBF, MolliesMum joined the forum to endorse the company and virtually all her posts have been on this thread. This is perfectly fine but interestingly, she does not want to get into acknowledging that they have unhappy customers. 

Without exception, everyone here has agreed that Shwmae do have _some_ happy  customers and yet MolliesMum, the only happy customer to post on here does not wish to talk about the negative side of Shwmae's trading. 

Why's that ? Particularly when she has no problem in accepting the validity of reviews on other products mentioned elsewhere on the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Was Just Thinking the Same.....


----------



## Renvers (5 January 2014)

Horseymom said:



			I hope they don't delete this thread. This thread is what saved me from losing a ton of money on a onesie and disappointing my daughter at Christmas. I refer all of my friends here so they can make a completely educated decision on whether or not to order from this company. Their Facebook isn't a true depiction of their company. This was the first thing that popped up when I googled them. I joined the forum then and have been treated only with respect since joining. This information needs to be out there so people can get ALL the information on this company. So thanks for keeping it out there. It is protecting customers and giving them information they cannot get from the Shwmae Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...

I thoroughly agree, reading this thread I was able to alert a friend to do more research before deciding to buy her daughter a Onesie for Christmas. Sh, like you, decided the risk of disappointing her little girl was too great. 

These newbies with such similar phrases, attitudes, spelling, syntax and grammar, if they are a ploy they speak volumes for the desperation of those involved. I sincerely hope they get help to recover this situation, not only are there unhappy customers but what about their staff (and groom ) if it all goes to pot?


----------



## ExmoorHunter (5 January 2014)

I came to this thread a few weeks ago having seen it regularly on the Forum and it is now required reading and very interesting.  I thought all you people might be interested in our recent and ongoing experience which is totally non-horsey but very similar.  I&#8217;ll keep it a brief as possible and can offer a virtual glass of wine to all those who get to the end.

Our 4X4 went seriously wrong in July and needed a (very expensive) new part.  Options were a) new part from manufacturer costing £000s, b) recondition existing costing £1,500-£2,000 or c) source second hand.  My OH spent many hours on the internet and eventually found a second hand part, contacted the company to establish it was suitable, they invoiced and it was paid immediately by bank transfer with extra for next day delivery.

Still with me?  Here&#8217;s the similarity to this thread.  Part failed to arrive and company very difficult to contact by telephone and e-mail but persistence paid off.  Tracking number given, delivery promised but tracking number not recognised by courier who had no consignment to be delivered to us.  Have to cut a very long story short but this continued for several weeks until we demanded money back.  This was promised but did not materialise and OH even drove miles to see the company who promised a refund.

After the car had been off the road for around 2 months we had no choice but to go for option b) and via Small Claims process to recover money.  This wasn&#8217;t difficult and the judgement was easily obtained.

The problem however is that where a company is unwilling (or unable) to refund the customer (now with costs added) the case is passed to Bailiffs to recover the funds.  In our case it appears we are &#8220;in a queue&#8221; waiting to get our money back.  Six months down the line we are seriously out of pocket in both time and money and we don&#8217;t know when or if we will get our money back.  In addition, I understand that the company can pay the money back in small instalments which prolongs the whole process.

I believe this thread is extremely important and should stay for as long as possible to warn people what can happen when they give hard earned money to a company advertising on the internet.  I am sure Shwmae have happy customers as I am sure the company we dealt with does too.  But forewarned gives people a heads up on what can happen.

I could actually have written pages about our experience here so I completely understand why people are posting lots of responses on this thread.  Good luck to everyone trying to get your goods or money back &#8216;cos you will probably need it.  All the regulations in the world won&#8217;t work if people really are out to take your money and run!


----------



## ExmoorHunter (5 January 2014)

Oops, forgot to say - now for the wine (sigh of relief)!


----------



## Renvers (5 January 2014)

ExmoorHunter said:



			Oops, forgot to say - now for the wine (sigh of relief)!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you have had such an awful time. I have recently bought a new car and without fail I googled every garage that had a car I liked to read reviews. Some of the best presented sites had the worst customer feedback it is all very enlightening, what company couldn't take this type of feedback seriously??


----------



## PolarSkye (5 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			If thread locked, it would really need to be pinned at the top of the page for future reference, certainly until those people that have issues with the company have had them resolved. 

Click to expand...

Agree.

P


----------



## cappucino (5 January 2014)

ExmoorHunter said:



			The problem however is that where a company is unwilling (or unable) to refund the customer (now with costs added) the case is passed to Bailiffs to recover the funds.  In our case it appears we are in a queue waiting to get our money back.  Six months down the line we are seriously out of pocket in both time and money and we dont know when or if we will get our money back.  In addition, I understand that the company can pay the money back in small instalments which prolongs the whole process.

I believe this thread is extremely important and should stay for as long as possible to warn people what can happen when they give hard earned money to a company advertising on the internet.  I am sure Shwmae have happy customers as I am sure the company we dealt with does too.  But forewarned gives people a heads up on what can happen.

I could actually have written pages about our experience here so I completely understand why people are posting lots of responses on this thread.  Good luck to everyone trying to get your goods or money back cos you will probably need it.  All the regulations in the world wont work if people really are out to take your money and run!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your experience. It is very easy for people to suggest that unhappy customers 'just' go through legal proceedings, trading standards etc, but this just shows that even if you do that, you might still be out of pocket. And is an important reason that the thread should remain obvious to future customers, so that they can make an informed decision.




Jonesy said:



			If thread locked, it would really need to be pinned at the top of the page for future reference, certainly until those people that have issues with the company have had them resolved. 

Click to expand...

Agreed  

If it is locked, perhaps it should end with the informative post from Cross (I think, please correct me if I'm wrong) telling people how to attempt to get their money back, if they find themselves in a similar situation.


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

cappucino said:



			If it is locked, perhaps it should end with the informative post from Cross (I think, please correct me if I'm wrong) telling people how to attempt to get their money back, if they find themselves in a similar situation.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree with this


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

from facebook page


(name removed)Hi I've messaged you but had no reply could you check your messages please thanks

2 hours ago via mobile
..

Jessica Clarke hi, the member of staff who deals with admin should be along some time this evening. Take care

35 minutes ago
.

I still think the member of staff that deals with admin is JC


----------



## cross (5 January 2014)

This was posted on the "True Reviews" - blocked Customers FB Page

(Name removed)  Well my case is still ongoing.
Item bought 12th September still nothing. Have sent a letter giving them 14days to send my item or refund they have another 7days left before I start court action. I noticed Jessica Clarke has now set up a personal fb too!


----------



## cross (5 January 2014)

Oh and again another person reporting on the "true Reviews - blocked customers FB Page

(name removed) Tempting isn't it to post her a message!!! I need to ring CAB tomorrow prior to starting court action against them. They have ignored all of my formal letters. Did hear that someone had a claim awarded against Shwmae but they have ignored that too and have not paid as far as I know. No surprise there. Still the more cases against them the better!


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

cross said:



			Oh and again another person reporting on the "true Reviews - blocked customers FB Page

(name removed) Tempting isn't it to post her a message!!! I need to ring CAB tomorrow prior to starting court action against them. They have ignored all of my formal letters. Did hear that someone had a claim awarded against Shwmae but they have ignored that too and have not paid as far as I know. No surprise there. Still the more cases against them the better!
		
Click to expand...

agree the more cases the more attention it draws to the relative groups


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			agree the more cases the more attention it draws to the relative groups
		
Click to expand...

And the more reason to keep this thread going!


----------



## Corner Mad House (5 January 2014)

More on the True Reviews blocked customer FB

(name removed) ...Yes I must admit I think even through courts I'm not hopeful on getting my money back. Doesn't mean I'm going to stop fighting though  Jessica's profile is open and I noticed she posted a pic today of the house where she's living which I was surprised about you never know she might have done the same to people local to her! I don't think she understands the seriousness of this. have also reported to bbs watchdog.


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

how the hell can they afford that, 13 horses at that age. There mortgage must be a fortune. 

**stares round her tiny lounge of her 3 bed semi and wonders why life hates her so much**


----------



## Patterdale (5 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			how the hell can they afford that, 13 horses at that age. There mortgage must be a fortune. 

**stares round her tiny lounge of her 3 bed semi and wonders why life hates her so much**
		
Click to expand...

Careful, you'll be accused of jealousy. 
Just remember, JC I would think is far too fb savvy to just leave her profile open. It's a brand new profile with few friends....I suspect that messaging her personally and talking about her personal life/house etc would be playing into her hands.....


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

SnowOnSnow said:



			Careful, you'll be accused of jealousy. 
Just remember, JC I would think is far too fb savvy to just leave her profile open. It's a brand new profile with few friends....I suspect that messaging her personally and talking about her personal life/house etc would be playing into her hands.....
		
Click to expand...

true anyone got the companies address please


----------



## Stable person (5 January 2014)

cross said:



			This was posted on the "True Reviews" - blocked Customers FB Page

(Name removed)  Well my case is still ongoing.
Item bought 12th September still nothing. Have sent a letter giving them 14days to send my item or refund they have another 7days left before I start court action. I noticed Jessica Clarke has now set up a personal fb too!
		
Click to expand...

Cross that's me ;-)


----------



## Jonesy (5 January 2014)

Google Pound Farm, Bromyard - that's the address as per companies house


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

On 19th august 2013 the company capital was £2

http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/shwmae-products


----------



## Lulwind (5 January 2014)

From their FB page:

Shwmae Products LTD I am new to the email/online staff (name removed) so will have to get advice on what this was about, I have not removed anything on here
3 January at 10:38 · Like


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

it appears this property is up for rent http://www.barrybufton.co.uk/prdetails.php?rm_agent_ref=BABU_BB002251&print=1


----------



## Elvis (5 January 2014)

Just a thought, to anyone who is tempted to message Jessica Clarke personally on Facebook, she might then be able to play the harassment card. I'm not really sure of the legalities surrounding that sort of thing, but it might be something to consider.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 January 2014)

Don't message her personally, it only needs 2 counts to constitute harassment (Misuse of Telecommunications Act). Careful what you put on personal FB profiles.


----------



## Darremi (5 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			On 19th august 2013 the company capital was £2

http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/shwmae-products

Click to expand...

This figure is the share capital of the company and not the amount of assets the company holds. Shares are normally given a nominal (par) value of £1 on issue and many companies will simply issue 1 x £1 share per shareholder or more depending on the allocation of share ownership in a company. 

The share capital is the amount of money paid in to the company by the registered shareholders in order to obtain their shares.

It is perfectly normal for a company of this size to have only 2 shareholders each with 1 x £1 share. This does not represent the financial status of the company.


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			This figure is the share capital of the company and not the amount of assets the company holds. Shares are normally given a nominal (par) value of £1 on issue and many companies will simply issue 1 x £1 share per shareholder or more depending on the allocation of share ownership in a company. 

The share capital is the amount of money paid in to the company by the registered shareholders in order to obtain their shares.

It is perfectly normal for a company of this size to have only 2 shareholders each with 1 x £1 share. This does not represent the financial status of the company.
		
Click to expand...

ok thank you. I don't understand all that stuff so thought I'd share


----------



## Little Alfie (5 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			ok thank you. I don't understand all that stuff so thought I'd STIR
		
Click to expand...

Let me edit that for you MadBlackSheep


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			Let me edit that for you MadBlackSheep 

Click to expand...

Naughty.

Isn't altering a quote in another poster's name against T&C's ?


----------



## cross (5 January 2014)

Stable person said:



			Cross that's me ;-)
		
Click to expand...

eek sorry did not mean to offend....


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			Let me edit that for you MadBlackSheep 

Click to expand...

ha ha so funny


----------



## Stable person (5 January 2014)

cross said:



			This was posted on the "True Reviews" - blocked Customers FB Page

(Name removed)  Well my case is still ongoing.
Item bought 12th September still nothing. Have sent a letter giving them 14days to send my item or refund they have another 7days left before I start court action. I noticed Jessica Clarke has now set up a personal fb too!
		
Click to expand...




cross said:



			eek sorry did not mean to offend....
		
Click to expand...

No offence taken at all  more miffed about my bbc typo.. lol


----------



## Penny Less (6 January 2014)

views on this thread edging up to the  quarter million. Shilsdair better get your skates on


----------



## WelshD (6 January 2014)

We just need a thread with a picture of a cob in a onesie - that would make the best thread of all time!


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 January 2014)

WelshD said:



			We just need a thread with a picture of a cob in a onesie - that would make the best thread of all time!
		
Click to expand...

It'd need to have boot legs to go over the feather and an extra large hole for the Cob Gob.


----------



## WelshD (6 January 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			It'd need to have boot legs to go over the feather and an extra large hole for the Cob Gob.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe just an entire cover would be best since we all know cobs are ugly


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 January 2014)

Yeah, but a masked cob ? Scary. Thugs in pyjamas.


----------



## fatpiggy (6 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I think we should apply the same rules as an insurance claim in a car crash, which this whole story saga resembles more than a little. A friend of the driver traveling with them in the car would not, I think, be accepted as an independent witness.
		
Click to expand...

That is correct.  I and two other friends were passengers in a car driven by another friend.  A car came round the bend too fast towards us, lost control and smacked into us.  My friend's car had a broken headlight glass, the other car was a write-off (well we were in an older style Volvo estate!).  The other driver tried to do a runner despite the fact his radiator was emptying itself all over the road and his little boy was screaming hysterically but one of us took the keys out of the ignition.  But none of this was admissable evidence for the insurance as we were known to the driver of "our" car.


----------



## Penny Less (6 January 2014)

WelshD said:



			Maybe just an entire cover would be best since we all know cobs are ugly 

Click to expand...

Best just to use a tent


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 January 2014)

Elvis said:



			Just a thought, to anyone who is tempted to message Jessica Clarke personally on Facebook, she might then be able to play the harassment card. I'm not really sure of the legalities surrounding that sort of thing, but it might be something to consider.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I am sure she would, look at all the claims for bullying she put on this forum.

Awfully tempting though to send her a note giving the definition of 'aloud' and 'allowed' ...


----------



## Dizzleton (6 January 2014)

I've lost track of this over Xmas/New Year - Could someone please update me


----------



## Nancykitt (6 January 2014)

I have seen a terrorist balaclava'd cob. Seriously scary.


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 January 2014)

another happy customer

(name removed)  I still haven´t got even a reply from you, I expect you to solve where is my order going now. This doesn´t give very reliable image of you  If you sell with 7 days dispatch then you indeed should send them in schedule and give tracking number to the customer, but nothing so far.

27 minutes ago


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			another happy customer

(name removed)  I still haven´t got even a reply from you, I expect you to solve where is my order going now. This doesn´t give very reliable image of you  If you sell with 7 days dispatch then you indeed should send them in schedule and give tracking number to the customer, but nothing so far.

27 minutes ago
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what has happened to the new office bod ... 2 hrs now and no reply to the question


----------



## Stable person (6 January 2014)

Well if this new office person is genuine and not JC I feel sorry for them. Imagine having to try clear up that mess. &#128534;


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (6 January 2014)

Anyone else think it's all beginning to fall apart after their rashly thought out sale?

People have been asking for their items since nov and don't have them, must be a slap in the face?

Feel sorry for them


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 January 2014)

another happy customer

(name removed) Getting very frustrated with the lack of response. When are us your customers going to get proper timely responses please? This is not doing your reputation any good! Thanks

2 hours ago via mobile · 1

Seems this company is unravelling at the seams (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## *hic* (6 January 2014)

I'm wondering what happened about the modelling competition - it started on 31 December and the winner was to be announced when voting ended after 72 hours.


----------



## babymare (6 January 2014)

Someone is posting alot putting a link to this thread and telling people to use google


----------



## *hic* (6 January 2014)

It will be very interesting to see how long that all lasts, given that no-one has been on to reassure their current customers for many hours now.


----------



## babymare (6 January 2014)

Its just gone oh so quiet on there


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 January 2014)

*hic* said:



			It will be very interesting to see how long that all lasts, given that no-one has been on to reassure their current customers for many hours now.
		
Click to expand...

doing well so far so hopefully reach potential customers


----------



## Ladyinred (6 January 2014)

Could someone either post or PM me the FB addy for Shwmae. I have tried and tried but I can't find it!


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 January 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			Could someone either post or PM me the FB addy for Shwmae. I have tried and tried but I can't find it!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/ShwmaeProductsLtd


----------



## FionaM12 (6 January 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			Could someone either post or PM me the FB addy for Shwmae. I have tried and tried but I can't find it!
		
Click to expand...

Weird. It comes up in my searches. :confused3:

have you been blocked?


----------



## Marydoll (6 January 2014)

Could you be blocked by them ?


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 January 2014)

mary christmas said:



			Could you be blocked by them ?
		
Click to expand...

they like doing that. Cant believe that post has lasted as long as it has


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 January 2014)

mary christmas said:



			Could you be blocked by them ?
		
Click to expand...

I have been blocked but can still view the FB page.

I was also in email chat with new admin person last week and suggested they might like to take a look at this thread, I was even so kind as to supply a link to it.


----------



## Corner Mad House (6 January 2014)

HELP !

Could someone PM me with the name of a company that do socks like the Shwmae ones up to the hocks?!?!


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 January 2014)

that post has lasted over 2 hours. Must be a record for a negative post


----------



## Ladyinred (6 January 2014)

Thanks all, I have it now. Very odd, definitely not been blocked but I have been trying all sorts of variations of the name for the last fortnight!


----------



## lisa_dundee (6 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			that post has lasted over 2 hours. Must be a record for a negative post
		
Click to expand...

I reckon their internet is down or something with the bad weather ha ha ha


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 January 2014)

lisa_dundee said:



			I reckon their internet is down or something with the bad weather ha ha ha
		
Click to expand...

must be as too quiet for them..................unless they are slowly and quietly disappearing


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			HELP !

Could someone PM me with the name of a company that do socks like the Shwmae ones up to the hocks?!?!
		
Click to expand...

There's Summer Whinnys http://theriderschoice.co.uk/socks-for-horses-whinny-warmer-summer-whinny
And isn't there a company who make equi sox who had a trade stand at Burghley ? I know the there are some variations in the USA for leg protection against midges and photosensitivity.


----------



## Dusty85 (6 January 2014)

Erm...bit odd but on JCs own profile....has anyone noticed anything in particular about the photo she's posted?!


----------



## Jonesy (6 January 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			Erm...bit odd but on JCs own profile....has anyone noticed anything in particular about the photo she's posted?! 

Click to expand...

The picture of the extremely clean grey pony?


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 January 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			Erm...bit odd but on JCs own profile....has anyone noticed anything in particular about the photo she's posted?! 

Click to expand...

that looks like the picture posted here few days ago? Has the picture got name of pony on there?


----------



## Horseymom (7 January 2014)

They have gone through and deleted every message from someone looking for their stuff and the post about this forum is completely gone. That is why this needs to stay out there. They are deceiving customers.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

Horseymom said:



			They have gone through and deleted every message from someone looking for their stuff and the post about this forum is completely gone. That is why this needs to stay out there. They are deceiving customers.
		
Click to expand...

not surprised it was removed but like next two posts

(name removed) So you know when I asked before about posts being removed? Well you have just removed some!! Lots of people saw it too- they were talking about the forum posts again?! Why do you do this?!

5 hours ago via mobile
..

(name removed) Ps. Why are your 'staff members' online at midnight? Must be a very dedicated employee if they're up at midnight editing your pages posts.

5 hours ago via mobile
..

Last one has a very good point LOL


----------



## *hic* (7 January 2014)

And still no comment on the modelling. Did the New Year competition ever have a winner announced?


----------



## Corner Mad House (7 January 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			There's Summer Whinnys http://theriderschoice.co.uk/socks-for-horses-whinny-warmer-summer-whinny
And isn't there a company who make equi sox who had a trade stand at Burghley ? I know the there are some variations in the USA for leg protection against midges and photosensitivity.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, have passed the link on


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

more intresting comments 

(name removed) Yes certainly a number of deleted posts commenting on lack of delivery/communications/the presence of an admin member of staff that were there for some time yesterday. Nothing like a spring tidy up it seems.

about an hour ago
..
(name removed) Its laughable......Jessica can come online to say someone will be along, but she is around on her OWN profile well aware people are trying to make contact with her. Jessica is FAR too busy cleaning up her Shwmae page to actually do any work!

59 minutes ago
..

(name removed) and the conversation that was had about the new member of admin staff not being aware of the red warning sign then the deletion of it and all associated comments has also been deleted.

59 minutes ago
..
(name removed) ***** its all a pile of crap. Jessica and co wouldn't know the truth if it smacked her on the behind with a very large boat oar.....

58 minutes ago
.


----------



## Penny Less (7 January 2014)

Also the above  posts on the facebook page have disappeared


----------



## WelshD (7 January 2014)

You are right Alma it doesnt show up immediately on my Google results

When you search it does show when you click on the 'more results from Horse & Hound' option

I would have thought it would be front and centre of the Google results though and thought that not too many days ago it was...


----------



## dogatemysalad (7 January 2014)

Their facebook page makes depressing reading. All those comments from customers asking where their orders are, is quite sad. 

I wonder if all disgruntled customers get blocked. If so, those who make comments about emails being ignored, have even less  chance of getting a reply.

I do hope people pay with credit cards and not debit cards.


----------



## Zero00000 (7 January 2014)

I can still see all the above posts.


----------



## *hic* (7 January 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			I can still see all the above posts.
		
Click to expand...

I can see the posts quoted in #2581 but not the posts that they are talking about.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

I'm shocked that in 24hours there is more negative then positive comments and they are staying there longer. I have a feeling that the shwmae ship may be sinking


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			I can see the posts quoted in #2581 but not the posts that they are talking about.
		
Click to expand...

the post they talking about was removed the early hours of the morning.


----------



## cronkmooar (7 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			I'm shocked that in 24hours there is more negative then positive comments and they are staying there longer. I have a hoping feeling that the shwmae ship may be sinking
		
Click to expand...

You are hoping that shwmae goes under?

Exactly what is this going to achieve?

The company has £2 issued capital.  The shareholders liability is the amount of any share that has not been fully paid, so at most £2

If the company has little by way of assets, its likely they will cease trading, and no outstanding orders will be fulfilled and no-body will get refunded. 

They can even start up the next day with a different company.

Result eh


----------



## Corner Mad House (7 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			more intresting comments 

(name removed) Yes certainly a number of deleted posts commenting on lack of delivery/communications/the presence of an admin member of staff that were there for some time yesterday. Nothing like a spring tidy up it seems.

about an hour ago
..
(name removed) Its laughable......Jessica can come online to say someone will be along, but she is around on her OWN profile well aware people are trying to make contact with her. Jessica is FAR too busy cleaning up her Shwmae page to actually do any work!

59 minutes ago
..

(name removed) and the conversation that was had about the new member of admin staff not being aware of the red warning sign then the deletion of it and all associated comments has also been deleted.

59 minutes ago
..
(name removed) ***** its all a pile of crap. Jessica and co wouldn't know the truth if it smacked her on the behind with a very large boat oar.....

58 minutes ago
.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing ... 3hrs and they are still there for all to see.   No sign of the 'admin person' and apart from the above amusing comments and lots of 'when is my stuff going to be delivered' there is nothing else on the page ... odd that


----------



## Corner Mad House (7 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			You are hoping that shwmae goes under?

Exactly what is this going to achieve?

The company has £2 issued capital.  The shareholders liability is the amount of any share that has not been fully paid, so at most £2

If the company has little by way of assets, its likely they will cease trading, and no outstanding orders will be fulfilled and no-body will get refunded. 

They can even start up the next day with a different company.

Result eh
		
Click to expand...

I think the problem is that it is always going to be a no win situation.  The Directors of the company are not going to suddenly change their ways and become good business people.  Whether the company sinks or swims is immaterial as you say they will just start up again like they did a couple of years back.  

The best we can achieve with this thread is to alert potential buyers that there is a high risk probability with making a purchase from these people.


----------



## mudmudmud (7 January 2014)

I ordered from this business before christmas, told my product would be delivered, then that it was slightly delayed to 28th December, i am still waiting for it and have had no response to any emails since. I am repporting them to the authorities as this clearly is not isolated. Its disgraceful.
10 minutes ago · Like
		
Click to expand...


Another one....


----------



## *hic* (7 January 2014)

And it continues: 

[Shwmae Products LTD] [customer name removed] i have just emailed you, this is the first email received and replied to straight away. As for the above comments, perhaps an order number, order name or even an email would help me be able to sort your problems? Thanks in advance
3 minutes ago

[same customer] Sad that i have to come to your website and call you out to get a response. and you know fine well i have emailed numerous times. other examples above show you clearly do this to other people. Regardless....the product is 2 weeks late and i had no explanation from you as to why.
about a minute ago

[same customer] I am also on my email right now and have no email from you.

Shwmae Products LTD Please re-fresh, i am happy to send a print screen through privately to your facebook page?
2 minutes ago

[same customer] received. i am forwarding you all the other emails i also sent
2 minutes ago

Shwmae Products LTD Thank you [same customer]
A few seconds ago


----------



## Horseymom (7 January 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			There's Summer Whinnys http://theriderschoice.co.uk/socks-for-horses-whinny-warmer-summer-whinny
And isn't there a company who make equi sox who had a trade stand at Burghley ? I know the there are some variations in the USA for leg protection against midges and photosensitivity.
		
Click to expand...



Whinny warmers are from a company in Florida called Sox for horses. They have a summer version and a warm version.  Their website is www.soxforhorses.com. I think this is the company you were referring to. They are very good. I have used them. They are in the US though.


----------



## cronkmooar (7 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			I think the problem is that it is always going to be a no win situation.  The Directors of the company are not going to suddenly change their ways and become good business people.  Whether the company sinks or swims is immaterial as you say they will just start up again like they did a couple of years back.  

The best we can achieve with this thread is to alert potential buyers that there is a high risk probability with making a purchase from these people.
		
Click to expand...

So this thread is not about helping people with the process of trying to obtain a refund/their goods, it is solely to stop potential buyers making a purchase from the company?

MBL seems to be relishing in the possibility that the company may sink - I wonder how any purchasers that have yet to receive their goods and are not involved with this thread feel about that.


----------



## Horseymom (7 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			So this thread is not about helping people with the process of trying to obtain a refund/their goods, it is solely to stop potential buyers making a purchase from the company?

MBL seems to be relishing in the possibility that the company may sink - I wonder how any purchasers that have yet to receive their goods and are not involved with this thread feel about that.
		
Click to expand...

This thread has done both. There is information in it on how to go about obtaining a refund, what channels to go through and who to contact to get refunded. It also provides a look at this company in true form both good and bad, since you cannot get that from their Facebook page.


----------



## *hic* (7 January 2014)

Most of us do NOT want to see the company sink. I, for one, would not have given as much time to offering advice and guidance as I have if I wanted to see the company. What I want is for the girls to understand that whilst it's very easy to drum up new business, in order to keep the company going they have to be seen to satisfy ALL their customers - you can't get it right all of the time but you can be seen to be doing your utmost to be responsive and to sort customers' problems out in a timely manner

Sadly very little of the advice seems to sink in, a full order book in the immediate future appears to be all they want to see


----------



## Corner Mad House (7 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			So this thread is not about helping people with the process of trying to obtain a refund/their goods, it is solely to stop potential buyers making a purchase from the company?

MBL seems to be relishing in the possibility that the company may sink - I wonder how any purchasers that have yet to receive their goods and are not involved with this thread feel about that.
		
Click to expand...

This thread serves several purposes ... it has provided the information for people to work through the process for trying to get a refund, it provides support for people who are going through all this and it warns potential buyers.

I for one would not shed a tear if Shwmae sinks and I am out of pocket myself.  Whats more I think there is very little  hope of getting anything back even through the Small Claims, but I will continue regardless.

Look at the FB page ... customers demanding to know why their orders have not been sent,  presumable this was from the Xmas Sale.

The only person who can be blamed for all of this is the Shwmae director herself.  Her attitude and lack of organisational skills etc has caused all this, not this forum or anything else.


----------



## dianchi (7 January 2014)

Has this thread not died yet??? Surely there cant still be people ordering?


----------



## FabioandFreddy (7 January 2014)

I'm another who wouldn't lose any sleep over them sinking - even those who eventually end up with their orders may well still find themselves out of pocket as i did as the fit was atrocious so couldn't use it anyway! I ended up selling it for spares/repair on ebay for about £10 -15 which is no where near what i paid for the rug body from them. Unfortunately though companies like that never truly sink, they just set up under another name and start stinging people all over again.


----------



## Horseymom (7 January 2014)

dianchi said:



			Has this thread not died yet??? Surely there cant still be people ordering?
		
Click to expand...

Yes there are still people ordering. Shwmae had a huge sale before Christmas and lots of people seem to have ordered and are not receiving goods. If you look above in previous posts there are people commenting on their Facebook page sadly looking for goods not received. Most of those posts have been deleted from Facebook already but there are a few stragglers still on there. It is very sad to think people are still getting money taken and receiving no goods.


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			So this thread is not about helping people with the process of trying to obtain a refund/their goods, it is solely to stop potential buyers making a purchase from the company?

MBL seems to be relishing in the possibility that the company may sink - I wonder how any purchasers that have yet to receive their goods and are not involved with this thread feel about that.
		
Click to expand...

sorry my post came across like that I have re-edited it. No I don't want people left out of pocket but this company doesn't seem to understand what they have done. I would love everyone to be refunded but in all honestly it's not going to happen. Also the company carries on the way their are, and even with lots of great advice they have received they seeming to continue with head buried in the sand


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

Dear (name removed), Jessica is on her day off today, If i can be of any assistance please email me at the following as it seems you have a few problems that perhaps i can help sort.

pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk

Best Wishes

about an hour ago
..

(name removed) The only problems that seem to need sorting are onesies that seem to have been paid for but not sent!

about an hour ago via mobile · 1
..

Shwmae Products LTD All orders are being completed. (name removed) as stated many times, please message if you need me. Shwmae

7 minutes ago
..

I still think its JC behind those posts but that's my view


----------



## WelshD (7 January 2014)

Horseymom said:



			Yes there are still people ordering. Shwmae had a huge sale before Christmas and lots of people seem to have ordered and are not receiving goods. If you look above in previous posts there are people commenting on their Facebook page sadly looking for goods not received. Most of those posts have been deleted from Facebook already but there are a few stragglers still on there. It is very sad to think people are still getting money taken and receiving no goods.
		
Click to expand...

I looked at the page over Christmas and you couldnt move for the number of people on there asking for prices and wanting to place orders


----------



## hnmisty (7 January 2014)

Wouldn't have bought one of these ghastly contraptions in the first place, but it's sad to read about so many people being messed around.

Had I ever contemplated buying of of these things, I certainly wouldn't be now- and I hope anyone reading this thread who was considering making a purchase is now wiser.


----------



## wildwhippet (7 January 2014)

Horseymom said:



			This thread has done both. There is information in it on how to go about obtaining a refund, what channels to go through and who to contact to get refunded. It also provides a look at this company in true form both good and bad, since you cannot get that from their Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...

The best way of getting your money back from this company would seem to be not to give it to them in the first place!!


----------



## Corner Mad House (7 January 2014)

Well if the 'new admin person' or at least the person who puts polite messages on their FB page has returned then they have also learnt how to delete messages.

This is a reply to a message that has been deleted !!!

Shwmae Products LTD Dear (***********name removed), Jessica is on her day off today, If i can be of any assistance please email me at the following as it seems you have a few problems that perhaps i can help sort.

pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk

Best Wishes


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

On JC facebook page is a picture of a little grey under a solarium very similar to the pony that posted on this thread in a onesie


----------



## *hic* (7 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			On JC facebook page is a picture of a little grey under a solarium very similar to the pony that posted on this thread in a onesie
		
Click to expand...

It is very similar, it's a small white Welsh, they're all similar. I've got one of those too, thousands of people have. Next someone will be saying it's TicToc, Cushings coat dramatically improved by a spell in a onesie!


----------



## ester (7 January 2014)

Yes an awful lot of deleting gone on again (and a block on commenting)


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

ester said:



			Yes an awful lot of deleting gone on again (and a block on commenting)
		
Click to expand...

anything to hide the truth


----------



## cross (7 January 2014)

oh dear, here we go again, another poor customer who has reported her situation on Shwmae True Reviews Blocked Customers FB page - this is why I feel it is so vital that this thread is kept open, as it helps people like this person with what steps they can do to attempt to recover their funds.... Just my thoughts anyway.

Name Removed (Hi I ordered a Hood from them over 2 months ago they went through all the usual excuses and now have stopped replying at all. I stupidly paid directly to them not through paypal  Any tips on what I can do?


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

Poor person but I doubt be the last


----------



## Horseymom (7 January 2014)

Can we repost those instructions from Cross?


----------



## cross (7 January 2014)

Horseymom said:



			Can we repost those instructions from Cross?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please do, that is why I am here and active on this thread, to help others who are in the same situation as I was. Sorry been a long day, so if you could find the post with all of the details on that would be wonderful


----------



## cross (7 January 2014)

Found it, here are all the contact details

For those who wanted advice on how to proceed in recovering your funds owed, to follow are the links to the various authorities/advisory services/court services which are available to help in such circumstances.

To make a Small Claims through the courts, follow the link below. It is easy to navigate and you can submit your claim on-line. 

Note 1. It will cost you £25.00 but if the courts find in your favour, it is likely that they will add this money to your claim against the company.

https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money/overview

Note 2. BEFORE you submit your online claim, you must write a formal letter to the company outlining your issue with them and stating your intention of action. Follow the link below for a sample letter which you can copy and paste, and fill in your relevant details. 

Note 2 a) you will need to send your letter to the companies registered address, In the case of Shwmae Products Ltd, their registered address (which is on public record at Companies House) is POUND FARM , EDWYN RALPH, BROMYARD , HEREFORDSHIRE, HR7 4LU. Send your letter recorded delivery.

Note 2 b) on the &#8220;Which&#8221; consumer-rights action letter before small claims court claim, the time frame that they use is 28 days. Speaking only from my personal experience, if a dispute has been running for some time ie over a month or so, and I have yet to receive a satisfactory outcome to my problem, I give a period of say 14 working days from date of recorded delivered letter. 

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-righ...ms-court-claim 


Reporting your situation to the Action Fraud, Report Fraud and Internet Crime http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/node/252

(To follow is taken from their website) The service is run by the National Fraud Authority &#8211; the government agency that helps to co-ordinate the fight against fraud in the UK. We work with partners in law enforcement - the National Fraud Intelligence Bureau, run by the City of London Police - to make sure your fraud reports reach the right place

Online shopping fraud

Shopping and auction fraud involves fraudulent shopping scams that rely on the anonymity of the internet.As the popularity of internet shopping and online auctions grows, so the number of complaints about transactions is increasing. Some of the most common complaints involve:

&#8226; buyers receiving goods late, or not at all
&#8226; buyers receiving goods that are either less valuable than those advertised or significantly different from the original description
&#8226; failure to disclose relevant information about a product or the terms of sale.

Are you a victim of shopping and auction fraud? 

&#8226; You&#8217;ve bought goods from an online seller that are either late in arriving or don&#8217;t arrive at all.
&#8226; You&#8217;ve received goods from an online seller that don&#8217;t match the original description. 
What should you do? 

If the seller has misrepresented the goods you&#8217;ve bought, report the fraud to Action Fraud. 
Keep all evidence of the offence, including goods and correspondence. 

If there is a business dispute over the nature of the transaction, contact the website involved. Or, you can alert Consumer Direct by phone on 08454 04 05 06.

You can report fraud using our online fraud reporting service any time of the day or night; the service enables you to both report a fraud and find help and support. We also provide help and advice over the phone through the Action Fraud contact centre. You can talk to our fraud specialists by calling 0300 123 2040.

When you report to us you will receive a police crime reference number. Reports taken are passed to the police who may contact you for further information. Action Fraud does not investigate the cases and cannot advise you on the progress of a case.



Report your situation to Trading Standards via the Citizens Advice Office. 

You can either call your local TS and CAB office details of which you will find on-line. Or to the ones below which I reported to.
http://www.carmarthenshire.gov.uk/en...ages/home.aspx

http://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/index/getadvice.htm

Below are the National Help-Line numbers
for Wales call 08444 77 20 20
for England call 08444 111 444


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 January 2014)

Why aren't they just returning the money? What precisely are they doing with it? :confused3:


----------



## MadBlackLab (7 January 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Why aren't they just returning the money? What precisely are they doing with it? :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

spending it on £1600 on rent per month


----------



## Little Alfie (7 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			spending it on £1600 on rent per month
		
Click to expand...

Fact ?

Carry on sheep


----------



## Darremi (7 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			You are hoping that shwmae goes under?

Exactly what is this going to achieve?

The company has £2 issued capital.  The shareholders liability is the amount of any share that has not been fully paid, so at most £2

If the company has little by way of assets, its likely they will cease trading, and no outstanding orders will be fulfilled and no-body will get refunded. 

They can even start up the next day with a different company.

Result eh
		
Click to expand...

In an insolvency situation the directors of a company may be found personally liable for breach of their statutory and common law duties. These duties may be enforced by the liquidator for the benefit of pooling assets for the company which can then be distributed amongst creditors.

The problem is that the company has to be in a sufficiently decent (but obviously insolvent) state in order to financially justify the liquidator going to that expense.


----------



## cronkmooar (8 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			In an insolvency situation the directors of a company may be found personally liable for breach of their statutory and common law duties. These duties may be enforced by the liquidator for the benefit of pooling assets for the company which can then be distributed amongst creditors.

The problem is that the company has to be in a sufficiently decent (but obviously insolvent) state in order to financially justify the liquidator going to that expense.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, directors can be found personally liable, however do you think that a 21yr  old and a 18 yr old have any significant personal assets?

The most that will happen would be disqualification to act as director.

I also think its extremely unlikely that the company has any significant assets.

Even if directors are disqualified another company can be established with different directors.


----------



## poops (8 January 2014)

Looks like they are going to become livery yard proprietors!


----------



## alliersv1 (8 January 2014)

poops said:



			Looks like they are going to become livery yard proprietors!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe all their clients can withold rent and blank them, see how they like it?


----------



## Corner Mad House (8 January 2014)

Not wishing to shatter your illusions, but on the grapevine I have hear that there is only 1 full livery.


----------



## *hic* (8 January 2014)

But she's wondering how to get more. Presumably the ads on the Shwmae page didn't work then!


----------



## MadBlackLab (8 January 2014)

another happy customer

(name removed) E mailed 4 times int he last 3 days still no responce ??

12 minutes ago

This new member of admin is doing well at replying to emails hey


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (8 January 2014)

For bankruptcy horses if they can be sold are considered assets. If old or unsaleable then they can be classed as pets but they ask for passports and documents to confirm age and also can ask a vet to check for ability to sell.


----------



## Patterdale (8 January 2014)

MadBlackLab said:



			Also would their own horses be classed as assets and anything else brought for horses like transport be classed as assets
		
Click to expand...

No.
Tbh, I don't like all this poking into their personal lives. Seems a bit unsavoury and makes those doing it look vindictive, and like they're enjoying watching others go under. Sorry.
Obviously I don't condone what they've done but seriously?


----------



## Psychopony (8 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			I agree, directors can be found personally liable, however do you think that a 21yr  old and a 18 yr old have any significant personal assets?

The most that will happen would be disqualification to act as director.

I also think its extremely unlikely that the company has any significant assets.

Even if directors are disqualified another company can be established with different directors.
		
Click to expand...

Been following this via another forum and here, just to say as of their accounts submitted October 2012 they have zero cash to hand, £3000 in assets and the company itself is worth -£4500 ish.....this is all public record on 'company checker' 
however no accounts have been submitted since 2012


----------



## JenJ (8 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			No.
Tbh, I don't like all this poking into their personal lives. Seems a bit unsavoury and makes those doing it look vindictive, and like they're enjoying watching others go under. Sorry.
Obviously I don't condone what they've done but seriously?
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I've watched this thread with a mixture of hilarity and horror at both sides.

Also, I'm not sure what point there is to posting the messages from FB - if it was a screenshot, fine - then they could add to the 'proof' that Shwmae are deleting negative posts, but as a typed out post, it's nothing, anyone can type out any message on here and just say Shwmae deleted it?

Not suggesting that is the case, as I've seen some of the posts on FB myself, but if the point is to gather proof then I don't think this method works.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (8 January 2014)

JenJ said:



			Agree. I've watched this thread with a mixture of hilarity and horror at both sides.

Also, I'm not sure what point there is to posting the messages from FB - if it was a screenshot, fine - then they could add to the 'proof' that Shwmae are deleting negative posts, but as a typed out post, it's nothing, anyone can type out any message on here and just say Shwmae deleted it?

Not suggesting that is the case, as I've seen some of the posts on FB myself, but if the point is to gather proof then I don't think this method works.
		
Click to expand...

People are not wanting to put other peoples names on this thread therefore screen shots I think would just cause issues.

I'm personally not interested in their lives, but it is a slap in the face for those people who are paying the rent if their house and not getting their goods wouldn't you say. Maybe it is a bit OT so perhaps should stop there. The bankruptcy is relevant as to what will happen if they go down this route how will those out of pocket get their money back? I've heard of companies doing this then opening up then following week new name new brand etc and leaving the debt behind.


----------



## JenJ (8 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			People are not wanting to put other peoples names on this thread therefore screen shots I think would just cause issues.
		
Click to expand...

No, I agree names should be omitted, but that could be blacked out with an editing programme quite easily? (I personally have no idea how (!), but I see it done quite regularly on here)


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (8 January 2014)

JenJ said:



			No, I agree names should be omitted, but that could be blacked out with an editing programme quite easily? (I personally have no idea how (!), but I see it done quite regularly on here)
		
Click to expand...

I did it with a screen shot I posted but TBH it was a hassle


----------



## MadBlackLab (8 January 2014)

I don't know how to do screen shots that's why I copy and paste


----------



## WelshD (8 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			No.
Tbh, I don't like all this poking into their personal lives. Seems a bit unsavoury and makes those doing it look vindictive, and like they're enjoying watching others go under. Sorry.
Obviously I don't condone what they've done but seriously?
		
Click to expand...

I agree, possibly don't feel as strongly as you but you have a good point

This thread is just playing in to their hands now, sooner or later they will have grounds to get it pulled or they will manage to turn it around their way by blaming the bad press on vindictive people and being believed.

If I read page 1 of this thread no way would I deal with the company

If I skipped to this page I would think a little differently I am afraid

If I was HHO I would be removing a couple of hundred pages and locking it so that it serves to be a reasonable warning for prospective customers of the company but isn't allowed to run and run.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 January 2014)

I have been vocal on this thread about Shwmae's shoddy customer service and firmly believe they need a business overhaul - but I am uncomfortable with the rather personal information under scrutiny on this thread - rent on their house, personal and business debt, etc. - there is a line that should not be crossed no matter how aggrieved customers may feel.  

It's a shame that people have felt the need to be quite so personal because it means that that this thread and those comments will play right into Shwmae's hands and allow them to either have the thread pulled or give them grounds for libel.  

Shwmae have behaved in an appalling way towards some of their customers and they really need to clean up their act - but they do not deserve to have their family's personal finances discussed on a public forum.

P


----------



## Darremi (8 January 2014)

cronkmooar said:



			I agree, directors can be found personally liable, however do you think that a 21yr  old and a 18 yr old have any significant personal assets?

The most that will happen would be disqualification to act as director.

I also think its extremely unlikely that the company has any significant assets.

Even if directors are disqualified another company can be established with different directors.
		
Click to expand...

Persons who are disqualified as directors but are involved with a business may still be found in breach of the disqualification order/undertaking should their actions constitute being a shadow director.


----------



## Marydoll (8 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			No.
Tbh, I don't like all this poking into their personal lives. Seems a bit unsavoury and makes those doing it look vindictive, and like they're enjoying watching others go under. Sorry.
Obviously I don't condone what they've done but seriously?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you, but im coming at it from a position of them not owing me goods or monies, i dont know how id feel if if they did, the whole issue sounds like a bit of a train wreck


----------



## scrunchie (8 January 2014)

I just think it is so sad. They had the opportunity to build a cracking little business but they are their own worst enemy. All they needed to do was to communicate better with their customers and take customer complaints seriously and work to improve their product. Instead of that they are just digging themselves a hole and I can't see them getting out of it any time soon.


----------



## cronkmooar (8 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			No.
Tbh, I don't like all this poking into their personal lives. Seems a bit unsavoury and makes those doing it look vindictive, and like they're enjoying watching others go under. Sorry.
Obviously I don't condone what they've done but seriously?
		
Click to expand...




JenJ said:



			Agree. I've watched this thread with a mixture of hilarity and horror at both sides.

Also, I'm not sure what point there is to posting the messages from FB - if it was a screenshot, fine - then they could add to the 'proof' that Shwmae are deleting negative posts, but as a typed out post, it's nothing, anyone can type out any message on here and just say Shwmae deleted it?

Not suggesting that is the case, as I've seen some of the posts on FB myself, but if the point is to gather proof then I don't think this method works.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with both of you. 

Other family members are also being mentioned.  I can not see why this thread has not been removed as T&C's are being clearly being breached


----------



## Bojingles (8 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Tbh, I don't like all this poking into their personal lives. Seems a bit unsavoury and makes those doing it look vindictive, and like they're enjoying watching others go under. Sorry.
Obviously I don't condone what they've done but seriously?
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear. Come on guys, this is getting seriously creepy now.


----------



## cronkmooar (8 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			Persons who are disqualified as directors but are involved with a business may still be found in breach of the disqualification order/undertaking should their actions constitute being a shadow director.
		
Click to expand...

Due to my profession I don't need company law being explained to me.

You don't really think this will happen do you or that anything will be achieved from this thread other than the company folding and everyone being out of pocket.


----------



## cronkmooar (8 January 2014)

Bojingles said:



			Hear hear. Come on guys, this is getting seriously creepy now.
		
Click to expand...

Again agree 100% with this.

There have been numerous Derby House threads regarding their taking funds and failing to deliver goods months and months down the line or taking funds and not even having the items in stock.

Why have the directors of this company not been pursued with such vigor and vitriol?  Why do not know about the rent payments and assets owned by these people?

This thread is pursuing Shwmae vindictively with every inch of the directors and their families lives being fair game to sum.  It is unacceptable.

The cynic in me would think that Derby House actually advertise in H&H and I'm fairly certain anything of the same nature as this thread would be removed very quickly.

This will all fall on deaf ears again anyway .......  But how would some of the posters on here like THEIR personal details or comments about their families being posted on this forum?


----------



## Nancykitt (8 January 2014)

I can see what you mean - it's all a bit personal and is likely to be playing into their hands, but to be fair they are the ones posting photos of their house and horses, etc. 
I see it as very different from the Derby House thing where, in spite of some serious incompetence, no-one from DH ever handed out the sort of insults and threats we've seen from these people.


----------



## Marydoll (8 January 2014)

I think its fair game for those who have issues to post about their dealings with the company and their problems around dealing with them, it lets others know how the company appear to be treating customers, but i dont like the posts that are about their personal lives and families, thats not anyones business but theirs


----------



## brucea (8 January 2014)

I'm surprised this thread is still running. 

OK to mark up the complaints and experiences, but an analysis of their personal finances etc. is a bit too far. 

This thread should be locked, but should stay on the forum. If it breaches T&C and it gets deleted then it's played right into their hands and the record of poor customer service will be lost.


----------



## cross (8 January 2014)

In my own humble opinion if a company director posts on their open FB page, comments about how lovely their new house/yard with facilities such as soliarums, indoor and outdoor schools, how much they are enjoying taking a "well deserved day off" when clearly they have so many customers (who have paid some pretty serious money for products or in some cases lack of, are un-happy), they are indeed opening themselves up for critizism and open forum discussion on matters which pertain to their finances. All one has to remember back to is the MP & his Duck House in his private lake, for a comparison. Besides the obvious, the only difference here was it was money out of the "public purse" that was paying for his duck house and not one or so individual/s) 

If the company had not been so enthusatic in using the social media to promote their services, their views on all topics and their gripes, perhaps a forum on this, the most highly esteemed equine publication in the UK, would not have been so influential and attracted so many views. As I say this is just my personal view of the situation, having been a customer of Shwmae Horse Products, who after 2 months of not receiving their product, although paid for 3 day express, had to fight hard to have my funds returned.

Ps. please forgive for all the typos, my spell check is not working...


----------



## cross (8 January 2014)

As a note to my comment below, it was easy to see the Company Directors own open FB page, because she posted on her own Companies FB page, 



cross said:



			In my own humble opinion if a company director posts on their open FB page, comments about how lovely their new house/yard with facilities such as soliarums, indoor and outdoor schools, how much they are enjoying taking a "well deserved day off" when clearly they have so many customers (who have paid some pretty serious money for products or in some cases lack of, are un-happy), they are indeed opening themselves up for critizism and open forum discussion on matters which pertain to their finances. All one has to remember back to is the MP & his Duck House in his private lake, for a comparison. Besides the obvious, the only difference here was it was money out of the "public purse" that was paying for his duck house and not one or so individual/s) 

If the company had not been so enthusatic in using the social media to promote their services, their views on all topics and their gripes, perhaps a forum on this, the most highly esteemed equine publication in the UK, would not have been so influential and attracted so many views. As I say this is just my personal view of the situation, having been a customer of Shwmae Horse Products, who after 2 months of not receiving their product, although paid for 3 day express, had to fight hard to have my funds returned.

Ps. please forgive for all the typos, my spell check is not working...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladyinred (8 January 2014)

Whilst I fully agree with you I must point out the obvious.Derby House is not 'fronted' by a young girl who is extremely rude and verbally agressive towards customers. This, I think, is the issue that has really got people's backs up, treated politely and with courtesy and a helpful stance I feel the thread would have run out of steam many many pages ago.

The constant use of aliases and trolls also turned the whole sorry tale into some sort of farcical comedy and, rather than improve their position it turned it all into a massive game of hunt the troll and dig the dirt while we are at it. An adult, parent or grandparent, should have stepped in and told them to stop digging the hole deeper.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (8 January 2014)

From posts about this company & replies made by the companies representatives the company appears to be in total denial, total disaray & totally out of control. Attempts by concerned customers appear to be met with contempt with their attempts to contact the company to ask about their non received orders being blocked. When the company fails to reply to emails/letters etc then there is little left to do by take legal action.

Any person owed money/goods by this company need to take action against them as has been outlined on a number of occasions on this thread. If they ignore any country court injunctions made against them then baliffs can be used to try & enforce any orders made. It shouldn't need this but this company's attitude leaves little other choice. I wish luck with anyone taking court action & I hope these customers update the thread regaring the outcome of their case.


----------



## Dusty85 (8 January 2014)

Why has MBL gone grey?


----------



## Jonesy (8 January 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			Why has MBL gone grey?
		
Click to expand...

Who knows, I didn't think the last post on this thread was against t&c's? Unless something else has happened.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (8 January 2014)

Somebody probably button pushed for the personal comments.


----------



## Renvers (8 January 2014)

To get back to the initial purpose of the thread, have any of the disappointed customers made any progress through their formal letters/small claims applications?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (8 January 2014)

If they would get a grip on customer complaints and stop deleting/ignoring emails, it might help their image. 

No sign of that happening yet. Perhaps they wish to build up a new livery business instead.


----------



## FionaM12 (8 January 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			Whilst I fully agree with you I must point out the obvious.Derby House is not 'fronted' by a young girl who is extremely rude and verbally agressive towards customers. This, I think, is the issue that has really got people's backs up, treated politely and with courtesy and a helpful stance I feel the thread would have run out of steam many many pages ago.

The constant use of aliases and trolls also turned the whole sorry tale into some sort of farcical comedy and, rather than improve their position it turned it all into a massive game of hunt the troll and dig the dirt while we are at it. An adult, parent or grandparent, should have stepped in and told them to stop digging the hole deeper.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is quite a good balanced view. I'm uncomfortable with the personal stuff too, but these young women do seem to have largely brought this on themselves.


----------



## Stable person (8 January 2014)

Renvers said:



			To get back to the initial purpose of the thread, have any of the disappointed customers made any progress through their formal letters/small claims applications?
		
Click to expand...

My official letter has so far been ignored. They have another 4 days left to be within the 14days. It's looking like I will be going through the courts. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Venevidivici (8 January 2014)

Whilst I'm not interested in reading about the more personal info,I would point out it is *precisely* the sort of info used these (media centred) days as evidence in cases against companies and individuals.

Their business is an online one,their director refers to her personal situation freely,on an open profile and therefore there can would bw little or no defence should any of it be brought upon them as evidence,if necessary. 

IMO,it's not necessary here,because they've ploughed themselves such a chasm of bad reputation and dishonesty as it is....


----------



## Venevidivici (8 January 2014)

Sorry,on phone,can't edit-should say 'there would be no defence'.


----------



## mudmudmud (9 January 2014)

[name removed] Still no response to me, could you please inform me when my rug is going to arrive? Or if it has even been posted? Thank you.
about an hour ago via mobile · Like

[name removed] I still have had no response, I only want to know when my daughter's Christmas present is going to arrive please can someone reply to this or one of my many e mails
11 minutes ago · Like

[name removed] .. I ordered by the way on 12th nov and was told this was in stock and was being despatched then was told would be here for christmas then delayed at courier then that was sorted and would be here last week still not here and getting no response this week at all
8 minutes ago · Like
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else noticed all the comments are staying a lot longer?


----------



## dunkley (9 January 2014)

Except all the ones prior to these have, yet again, been deleted.


----------



## cross (9 January 2014)

here are the latest ones before they get deleated

Name removed Hi there just wondered if u had a tracking number for me please? I believe u were sending the rug mon? Can see when it's likely to arrive then. Thank you
17 hours ago via mobile · 2

Name removed Hi please can you send me a message with my tracking number as was suppose to be sent on the 1st, thank you x
14 hours ago

name removed  appears everyone's not getting their orders including me... its disgusting!!!
14 hours ago

name removed  Conversation started Thursday
name removed

02/01/2014 11:30

I ordered and paid for a hood order no: xxxxxx but still hasnt arrived? 

.

...
Thursday

Shwmae Products LTD

02/01/2014 19:56

Shwmae Products LTD

 will certainly look into this right away for you and get back to you with an update as soon as I possibly can. Thank you for getting in touch, best wishes, shwmae

.

...

name removed

02/01/2014 21:10

thank you would really appreciate that 

...
Friday

name removed

03/01/2014 20:08

still no mention of my delivery??
14 hours ago

name removed 04/01/2014 12:44

Shwmae Products LTD

Hi 
Your item is ready for dispatch on our next pick up. I will forward tracking as soon as I receive it.
Best wishes
Shwmae


Saturday

Name removed

04/01/2014 17:58

name removed

Thanks for that please let me know ASAP thanks x
Saturday

Shwmae Products LTD

04/01/2014 23:21

Shwmae Products LTD
14 hours ago

name removed  Today

10:52

name removed

please can you send me a tracking no for the order... getting worried as my friend also not received her delivery either ;-/

.

...
Today

name removed

think am going to have to log a dispute... this is NOT good service
14 hours ago



nex person name removed  sadly this comment wont stay up and i will be blocked and banned from it but you really need to read the H and H forum post on this -
14 hours ago · 1

3rd person name removed  Mine still not arrived either
12 hours ago via mobile

4th person name removed Hi just wondering if you could please check your emails I am starting to get quite concerned now I have spent £300 with you and am still no closer to finding out when my items will be delivered, If they have left with the courier or if you still have them. Could you please message me so we can get this sorted today thank you
3 hours ago via mobile

5th person Still no response to me, could you please inform me when my rug is going to arrive? Or if it has even been posted? Thank you.
about an hour ago via mobile


----------



## luckyoldme (9 January 2014)

a few years ago i bought a very silly greenhouse for £400. It was wrecked in the first breeze. The company suggested selling it on ebay and that was one of his better ideas. I took a photo of the said item in its broken condition and listed it with the companies name saying it was listed under advice from that company. every time anyone ran their cursor over that picture it jumped out of the page and if i say so myself it was an extremely witty listing. I evan offered suggestions of how the greenhouse could be used....ie as a kite or maybe modern art garden sculpture. I listed it on free relisting for three  months. I had no chance of getting my money back ........but i had a great laugh and hundreds of replies. I was very carefull to state how helpfull the company had been in suggesting listing it and very lighthearted about some of his other comments........i was very carefull not to slander. The fact is some companies do not care about court orders and if you win a case its just the start of getting your money back........i felt very angry at the time but it did give me closure not to mention steered a lot of people away from the product.....don t know if this is of any use to anyone but it certainly helped me get over it!


----------



## WelshD (9 January 2014)

luckyoldme said:



			a few years ago i bought a very silly greenhouse for £400. It was wrecked in the first breeze. The company suggested selling it on ebay and that was one of his better ideas. I took a photo of the said item in its broken condition and listed it with the companies name saying it was listed under advice from that company. every time anyone ran their cursor over that picture it jumped out of the page and if i say so myself it was an extremely witty listing. I evan offered suggestions of how the greenhouse could be used....ie as a kite or maybe modern art garden sculpture. I listed it on free relisting for three  months. I had no chance of getting my money back ........but i had a great laugh and hundreds of replies. I was very carefull to state how helpfull the company had been in suggesting listing it and very lighthearted about some of his other comments........i was very carefull not to slander. The fact is some companies do not care about court orders and if you win a case its just the start of getting your money back........i felt very angry at the time but it did give me closure not to mention steered a lot of people away from the product.....don t know if this is of any use to anyone but it certainly helped me get over it!
		
Click to expand...

If it took about two weeks, a couple of bottles of vodka and some extreme swearing to put together in the first place I think I know what company you mean!


----------



## luckyoldme (9 January 2014)

WelshD said:



			If it took about two weeks, a couple of bottles of vodka and some extreme swearing to put together in the first place I think I know what company you mean!
		
Click to expand...

It was a bit like that. it took longer to put up than it lasted ........ there were panels all over the county!


----------



## Bigbenji (9 January 2014)

Is anyone on here able to post on their Facebook page? 
There are a growing number of disgruntled customers who are asking for contact number or company address due to unsent items and no reply from e-mails including one who's item was supposed to be for their kids Christmas present  

I know this thread is still here to try and help people who have been in the same situation and get some resolve so if anyone can help them. I'm not on Facebook so can only view. 

SMF if your still reading this thread please try and look after your customers, people have spent money and deserve to be treated properly.


----------



## Jonesy (9 January 2014)

I haven't been blocked, but have never commented on their page either. What is it you would like done?  

If you want to know how to proceed, if you search shwmae, true reviews on FB you will see a group for people who are trying to get their order/refunds and there is a post in which it details the relevant people to contact i.e CAB, action for fraud etc.
The company address is available on companies house, but should also be available on their web site along with a contact number.

Let me know if I can help at all.


----------



## *hic* (9 January 2014)

This is just so sad. There should have been loads of happy posts on their FB page from satisfied customers, given all the orders they took before Christmas. There are almost none saying that they have got the goods on time or correctly ordered. There have been dozens asking where their goods are 

So many people have contacted the directors and given them advice on how to sort this out. They seem to have taken none on board.


----------



## Patterdale (9 January 2014)

I wonder what's actually going on?
Do you think they just don't care, and are thinking 'oh ill do it tomorrow' and burying their heads in the sand?
Or do you think they're working flat out 25 hours a day to catch up having simply taken too much on?
Must admit, I'm leaning towards the first. 

I don't understand why they won't even reply to their customers and be truthful. I'm sure people would rather have an honest message and an apology than be fobbed off again. 

There's something really strange about the whole thing.


----------



## Marydoll (9 January 2014)

What is sad is if theyd stopped taking peoples money and told them there would be a 4-6 week wait, they would have been better thought of and hopefully people wouldve waited if they wanted the items. Or if theyd had the sense to put some money out on hiring a couple of good full time machinists to get things up to date then kept the  temporary extra staff before christmas orders started piling up, these people couldve worked from their own homes so there wouldve been minimal outlay for max gain.


----------



## Bigbenji (9 January 2014)

Thanks Jonesy. 

Not for me but there was someone on there asking for a number and just felt sorry for them :/ actually only looked on there as was talking to my farrier today about this thread!


----------



## babymare (9 January 2014)

If they talked to people. if they responded. if they were honest and hold hands up and say " sorry we took to much on but can we talk and sort this out" . that would help.But no silence.deleting posts etc. It gives impression of wrong doing . What can people think but worse and react as are.come on Shwmae swallow pride respond to people.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 January 2014)

Just a quick question but how many reports does trading standards need before they can actually go in and sort out a company?

I mean if all of these people file disputes/trading standards reports/or small claims etc and they still refuse/cannot pay what will actually happen? Only asking as they might just be thinking what the hell can these authorities do if we ignore everything??

Im just astounded by the lack of communication and the fact that they have all these people asking for their orders and SMF apparently was on a day off?? What the heck is going to happen when show season kicks off if this is the slow season and they cant deal with orders??


----------



## Little Alfie (9 January 2014)

How do you know how many there are ?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			How do you know how many there are ?
		
Click to expand...

Is this directed at me?


----------



## russianhorse (9 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			How do you know how many there are ?
		
Click to expand...

I would have guessed from the amount of complaints on their fb page (before they are/were deleted), complaints on here and on other forums. And those are just the ones actively complaining on these sites - I bet it's a snippet compared to others that haven't yet put anything on the websites

Christmas Kia, I too was wondering at what point Trading Standards start investigating ........ It really is appalling the lack of communications from Shwmae even though they are happy enough to take customers monies still. I don't think I've ever come across a company like it ...... No trying for damage limitation or anything :/


----------



## Little Alfie (9 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Is this directed at me?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			Yep
		
Click to expand...

Read post above then


----------



## Little Alfie (9 January 2014)

How do we know that all the complaints are genuine ?


----------



## *hic* (9 January 2014)

We don't, any more than we don't know which of the happy customers were genuine. The people who are currently complaining seem real enough.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			How do we know that all the complaints are genuine ?
		
Click to expand...

Do you think that all the people asking for tracking numbers are asking for products they havent bought?? Really?? I mean that would be totally bizarre wouldnt it


----------



## Corner Mad House (9 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			How do we know that all the complaints are genuine ?
		
Click to expand...

So what exactly are you suggesting ... that people randomly go onto the Shwmae FB page and put complaints for no reason what so ever?  That really doesn't make sense to me at all!


----------



## babymare (9 January 2014)

Little Alfie go watch thier fb page. watch posts they dont like deleted. ask self why? Im watching all time and habe to ask why people posting?but more why they deleting?


----------



## Marydoll (9 January 2014)

Little Alfie said:



			How do we know that all the complaints are genuine ?
		
Click to expand...

Why do you imply theyre not ? What does anyone on here who has complained about this company openly on their fb page, only to be deleted and on here to highlight what has happened about missing goods and monies lost have to gain from lying ?


----------



## Renvers (9 January 2014)

Stable person said:



			My official letter has so far been ignored. They have another 4 days left to be within the 14days. It's looking like I will be going through the courts. I will keep you all updated.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting us know. I really hope that all this bad press galvanises Shwmae to treat your complaint seriously and you get your money back. 

XX


----------



## Corner Mad House (9 January 2014)

Phew, this person is quite an important business person in the US, I saw some messages regarding 'where is my order' a few days ago and Shwmae replied to them.   It would seem they have done nothing else since.  This is the next post that was put on the Shwmae FB page 3 hrs ago.  I suggest if you are interested you go look at it yourselves.

"I have to again come to Facebook to contact this company. Its unreal. I got a response 2 days ago regarding my december order....but have heard nothing since. Apparently it was not even sent in december. I was told they would "get in touch when it was sent"...I may report them to the Better Business Bureau as this is not OK anymore."


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 January 2014)

Wow they havent been on a deleting spree so far today, I saw that earlier, honestly this actually is unbelievable if i wasnt seeing this for myself I would think it was a wind up honestly.

These poor people!!


----------



## Jonesy (9 January 2014)

It's all gone! Purple onsie picture and comments! The whole shebang.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 January 2014)

Wow honestly they will be hitting australia soon with the depth of this hole they are digging. So sad for those without answers


----------



## Bigbenji (9 January 2014)

Was just looking and it's gone! 
Poor customers


----------



## Horseymom (9 January 2014)

Hopefully someone got a screen shot of the rest of them. There were a bunch more after the one from the US. So sad for all these people. One woman said it was her daughter's Christmas present. I feel bad for all those people. This is really out of hand. Someone needs to do something. Trading standards, the evening news, someone....


----------



## katpower (10 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			Wow honestly they will be hitting australia soon with the depth of this hole they are digging. 

Click to expand...

I'm in Australia - I bloody hope not!
Actually, some of my FB friends were sharing Shamway's Xmas comp, and I tried telling them they were dodgy - don't know if they believed me though!


----------



## Corner Mad House (10 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			It's all gone! Purple onsie picture and comments! The whole shebang.
		
Click to expand...

The person in the US is not going to be impressed by that.   Hopefully someone with that sort of business status will make a big thing of it in the US.


----------



## cptrayes (10 January 2014)

I've left this alone for a while because I was unhappy about discussions of grandfathers, rent and future plans with other businesses, but the level of dissatisfied customers post Christmas is surely heading towards the territory of  fraud? They appear to have taken money with no intention to supply, and if that not the case then they are doing a great job of making it seem as if it is.

Do we know if anyone has yet reported these people to the fraud hotline, and if not, can I suggest that as many people as possible who are owed money or goods by this company do so asap?


----------



## khalswitz (10 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I've left this alone for a while because I was unhappy about discussions of grandfathers, rent and future plans with other businesses, but the level of dissatisfied customers post Christmas is surely heading towards the territory of  fraud? They appear to have taken money with no intention to supply, and if that not the case then they are doing a great job of making it seem as if it is.

Do we know if anyone has yet reported these people to the fraud hotline, and if not, can I suggest that as many people as possible who are owed money or goods by this company do so asap?
		
Click to expand...

I agree RE: the grandfather etc - that's why I haven't posted either.


----------



## brucea (10 January 2014)

It's a shame really, because the fact they are getting orders from the US for their product shows there is a business opportunity there. Time for another company to step in and fill the space for what is obviously a product the equestrian market wants (all considerations of taste and right to ridicule your horse to one side)


----------



## Pebble101 (10 January 2014)

I probably wouldn't have posted this but am now in the process of going through small claims due to a solicitor not paying.  The fact they advertise how ethical and moral they are makes my blood boil.  And this following post from JC's FB page did much the same:

"People have lost their houses in floods, children being killed for no real reason in other countries and some lower people are more interested in publicly flaunting my daily antics instead of using all that energy to bash their silly heads together and be of some use in this world.

 Government wants the economic clinic to improve.... They need to take actions against public campaigns for sport.

 Makes me wish I wasn't human!

 Jealousy really is a disease!  "

I really wish I could use a sewing machine properly


----------



## Venevidivici (10 January 2014)

Re:JC's FB post:their arrogance is,literally,breathtaking. They live in some other reality to the rest of the normal world,(especially the majority of their customers!)

And what would be a 'real' reason to 'kill children' then?? Is it ok with a *real* reason?!? Good grief.


----------



## Jackfrost1 (10 January 2014)

Venevidivici said:



			Re:JC's FB post:their arrogance is,literally,breathtaking. They live in some other reality to the rest of the normal world,(especially the majority of their customers!)

And what would be a 'real' reason to 'kill children' then?? Is it ok with a *real* reason?!? Good grief.
		
Click to expand...

and this. I am beyond belief/


----------



## MissTyc (10 January 2014)

The economic clinic really could do with some improvement. A great start would be teaching our young adults basic spelling and grammar and business skills.


----------



## lula (10 January 2014)

i wonder if a company in such a position (not shwmae you understand, in the interests of not getting my arse sued, this is a purely hypothetical speculation) who is still showing no inclination to repair the mess of unhappy customers prior to christmas, seem to be treating their Christmas sale orders the same way, judging by the comments of their FB page.

such a company in a similar state of affairs, may decide, if its a ltd company, to let it go to bankrupcy and then start all over again with a new company name. The damage to this one is too great now.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (10 January 2014)

lula said:



			i wonder if a company in such a position (not shwmae you understand, in the interests of not getting my arse sued, this is a purely hypothetical speculation) who is still showing no inclination to repair the mess of unhappy customers prior to christmas, seem to be treating their Christmas sale orders the same way, judging by the comments of their FB page.

such a company in a similar state of affairs, may decide, if its a ltd company, to let it go to bankrupcy and then start all over again with a new company name. The damage to this one is too great now.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes...the joys of Phoenixing in Business...


----------



## Penny Less (10 January 2014)

Unfortunately whatever happens to the company I doubt anyone is going to get their money back. The only good thing will be that others don't lose their cash by placing orders,


----------



## Stable person (10 January 2014)

You never guess what!!! My item arrived today!!!!!!! Yay! I have to say the quality looks fine too. To everybody out there still trying don't give up my item was ordered on the 12th September so they must have a hell of a backlog. I can't believe it's here I must be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## conniegirl (10 January 2014)

Stable, Gives hope that the delay  in removing thier facebook posts is because they are finaly getting thier arses into gear. However I'll be dubious untill the vast majority of people have recieved thiers.

If they are finaly working on the backlog then they realy need to do themselves a favor and stop taking new orders untill the backlog is finnished


----------



## Stable person (10 January 2014)

conniegirl said:



			Stable, Gives hope that the delay  in removing thier facebook posts is because they are finaly getting thier arses into gear. However I'll be dubious untill the vast majority of people have recieved thiers.

If they are finaly working on the backlog then they realy need to do themselves a favor and stop taking new orders untill the backlog is finnished
		
Click to expand...

Completley agree. I do hope everybody else gets their items too. To be honest when their fb went so quiet I thought it was because they were preparing for liquidation and never in a million years expected my item to arrive. There is still no excuse for this company's customer service nor should I have had to wait for 5months for my order BUT at least they have finally done the right thing when it comes to my case and hope everyone else is sorted ASAP. I don't know if it was the legal letter or my constant nagging that did the trick.


----------



## Jonesy (10 January 2014)

I'm so please your order has arrived! that is absolutely brilliant.  

Did you start any proceedings against the company or just sit tight and wait?


----------



## honetpot (10 January 2014)

Stable person said:



			You never guess what!!! My item arrived today!!!!!!! Yay! I have to say the quality looks fine too. To everybody out there still trying don't give up my item was ordered on the 12th September so they must have a hell of a backlog. I can't believe it's here I must be one of the lucky ones.
		
Click to expand...

 Hurray!


----------



## minkara (10 January 2014)

this is interesting on fb  -  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1387396014845489/


----------



## Venevidivici (10 January 2014)

Stable person : very pleased for you-your determination has paid off,so good on you . Such a shame you had to fight for it but at least you have something to show for it!

And,this is just a *wild* guess but I would imagine your legal letter had an *awful* lot to do with it...

So,perhaps they have been given at least 1 good piece of advice:sort out the orders that are threatening legal action first?


----------



## FionaM12 (10 January 2014)

Stable person said:



			You never guess what!!! My item arrived today!!!!!!! Yay! I have to say the quality looks fine too. To everybody out there still trying don't give up my item was ordered on the 12th September so they must have a hell of a backlog. I can't believe it's here I must be one of the lucky ones.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!  Mind you, I still wouldn't be using a company who took four months to honour my order.


----------



## FionaM12 (10 January 2014)

Thinking about it, I ordered a bridle via ebay and it took a month to arrive. The company were so apologetic about the delay they returned my money in full but let me keep the bridle.


----------



## *hic* (10 January 2014)

Thank goodness for that, at least they are shown not to be just chucking the towel in. I really hope they get some more of the delayed items out as well, and that people will come back here and post to say that they've received the goods. Pictures would be good  

I wonder whether it's worth posting that you have received your goods on their FB page, to see if it flushes out any other satisfied customers. 


I'm just so pleased you've finally got your stuff


----------



## Corner Mad House (10 January 2014)

Not wishing to be a damp squid here, I just hope it fits after waiting for 4 months.


----------



## Jackfrost1 (10 January 2014)

i only found out today, that a friend of mine ordered 3 different items from them on 3 different occasions, not only did they arive within the week they fitted too. She said they were not the quality of something like snuggy but did the job. So once upon a time, they got it right..........


----------



## Corner Mad House (10 January 2014)

Jackfrost1 said:



			i only found out today, that a friend of mine ordered 3 different items from them on 3 different occasions, not only did they arive within the week they fitted too. She said they were not the quality of something like snuggy but did the job. So once upon a time, they got it right..........
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they did or they would not have been able to keep going for 2 odd years.  It would seem to me that things went wrong when they couldn't keep up with the orders.  That would not have been so bad if they had dealt with it in an open and honest way, but the manner (or should I say manor) in which one of the directors addressed any customer complaints has really been unacceptable, as discussed and recorded on many occasions on this thread.


----------



## Jackfrost1 (10 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			I'm sure they did or they would not have been able to keep going for 2 odd years.  It would seem to me that things went wrong when they couldn't keep up with the orders.  That would not have been so bad if they had dealt with it in an open and honest way, but the manner (or should I say manor) in which one of the directors addressed any customer complaints has really been unacceptable, as discussed and recorded on many occasions on this thread.
		
Click to expand...


CMH i quite agree.


----------



## OldHacker (10 January 2014)

Great news that some orders are being received. Sometimes there is nothing like the threat of legal action to focus the mind of a trader!


----------



## Corner Mad House (10 January 2014)

OldHacker said:



			Great news that some orders are being received. Sometimes there is nothing like the threat of legal action to focus the mind of a trader!
		
Click to expand...

So why are they ignoring the current CCJ against them?   Also ignoring all my legal letters so am now submitting a claim to SMCourt


----------



## OldHacker (10 January 2014)

They are a law unto themselves! Sorry CMH, not defending them. Just glad someone has received their order. Whether the onesie or whatever is fit for purpose remains to be seen. CCJ's will result ultimately in bailiffs, loss of  iPads, iPhone's, cars, ponies and sewing machines is a  real possibility.


----------



## Corner Mad House (10 January 2014)

The Shwmae FB page is like a ghost town now ... nothing ... no comments ... nothing.  Maybe they have blocked all the customers who were asking where their orders are?


----------



## Bazzel (10 January 2014)

after my review on here (quite a way back in the pages) I had some really polite, helpful emails from Shwmae and they said they'd bagged up my freebies ready for delivery. Over a week later and still not arrived unfortunately.
My turnout hoods are still going strong, had to hack the ears off one of them (I did order it without ears but was wrong on delivery) as once they got wet the were so huge they soaked up all the rain and sagged down over my boys eyes, but other than that I'm still pleased.


----------



## Darremi (10 January 2014)

OldHacker said:



			They are a law unto themselves! Sorry CMH, not defending them. Just glad someone has received their order. Whether the onesie or whatever is fit for purpose remains to be seen. CCJ's will result ultimately in bailiffs, loss of  iPads, iPhone's, cars, ponies and sewing machines is a  real possibility.
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid that when a business is carried out through a company liability is limited to the assets of the company. The directors' personal assets form no part of the company and therefore there can be no enforcement of personal liability unless they are found to be in breach of the directors' duties. Or where directors give a personal guarantee.


----------



## hairycob (11 January 2014)

Where a small company has an overdraft the bank may well have asked for a personal guarantee but that won't help any other creditors.


----------



## cptrayes (11 January 2014)

What an indictment of a company when they are to be congratulated for sending out an order that was placed nearly four months earlier!

Does anyone really think they should be patted on the back for that? It's abominable service, in my opinion.

It just shows how terrible their record of complete non-delivery is that we feel we need to say that it's good that they finally delivered an order!!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (11 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			I am afraid that when a business is carried out through a company liability is limited to the assets of the company. The directors' personal assets form no part of the company and therefore there can be no enforcement of personal liability unless they are found to be in breach of the directors' duties. Or where directors give a personal guarantee.
		
Click to expand...

This may well be right but I remember someone posting something quite alarming in earlier pages. The fact that they had paid for their order & the payment had not gone into the company account but that of the director? This is not the way payments should be done. I would question the legality of this?

Additionally, as stated above, don't complement the company on sending out an order which was placed & paid for months ago. Specially when the item was to be received within a few days & would customer have paid extra or 'express delivery' If the company couldn't keep up with orders & apparantly had issues with quality control then they should have been open with customers. This company, from various entries on this thread, were far from open & infact appear to have been rude, aggressive  towards their clients. They appear to delete questions & block customers from messaging who have paid for items, not received them & the company seem to refuse to accept any  blame or responsibility for apparant ineptitude shown.


----------



## ChrisGib1983 (11 January 2014)

I have tried contacting this company many times regarding my order. Replies are few and far between and the telephone number constantly reverts to voicemail. Customer service poor at best. I have begun proceedings aslo to have my money refunded as we have found another company in Derbyshire who offer the same service. It's out of my hands now and in the hands of the bank and Pay Pal.


----------



## Corner Mad House (11 January 2014)

ChrisGib1983 said:



			I have tried contacting this company many times regarding my order. Replies are few and far between and the telephone number constantly reverts to voicemail. Customer service poor at best. I have begun proceedings aslo to have my money refunded as we have found another company in Derbyshire who offer the same service. It's out of my hands now and in the hands of the bank and Pay Pal.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, someone with some sense, well done you.  A lot of people just seem to want the order to be delivered and will not take it any further.  Have heard good things about the Derbyshire place.


ps do let us know how you get on, with refund and other place!


----------



## Jackfrost1 (11 January 2014)

ChrisGib1983 said:



			I have tried contacting this company many times regarding my order. Replies are few and far between and the telephone number constantly reverts to voicemail. Customer service poor at best. I have begun proceedings aslo to have my money refunded as we have found another company in Derbyshire who offer the same service. It's out of my hands now and in the hands of the bank and Pay Pal.
		
Click to expand...


Good luck, please keep us posted. I note the fb page is ghostlike again today.


----------



## Corner Mad House (11 January 2014)

Jackfrost1 said:



			Good luck, please keep us posted. I note the fb page is ghostlike again today.
		
Click to expand...

If you scroll down the page there are a couple of 'where is my order' comments that have been left today.   I didn't recognise either of them so am thinking they are 'new' unhappy customers


----------



## Jackfrost1 (11 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			If you scroll down the page there are a couple of 'where is my order' comments that have been left today.   I didn't recognise either of them so am thinking they are 'new' unhappy customers
		
Click to expand...


Can't find them so maybe they've been removed now?


----------



## Tern (11 January 2014)

If anybody doesn't wanna be friends with her any longer then please say, because they have max friends and i want to follow


----------



## Corner Mad House (11 January 2014)

Jackfrost1 said:



			Can't find them so maybe they've been removed now?
		
Click to expand...

Here you go, I found them again!

(name removed) Shwmae Products LTD Please message me ASAP regarding the product I paid for In November that I have still not received!!!
22 hours ago · Edited · Like 2


(name removed)  Any news on my items they are now over due 

13 hours ago
.


----------



## Spuddles (11 January 2014)

Slightly off topic but omg I made a onesie! It's not quite finished as I ran out of thread but I thought I would share it with you all! I'm not even the hugest fan of them but couldn't resist having a go!!


----------



## Dizzy socks (11 January 2014)

You made that?!? Wow, looks amazing. You should start a business


----------



## Spuddles (11 January 2014)

Dizzy socks said:



			You made that?!? Wow, looks amazing. You should start a business 

Click to expand...

 Yep 
lol 
I just ran out of material for making a matching hood too, very sad


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 January 2014)

Spuddles said:









Slightly off topic but omg I made a onesie! It's not quite finished as I ran out of thread but I thought I would share it with you all! I'm not even the hugest fan of them but couldn't resist having a go!!
		
Click to expand...

Hope his mates don't see him, poor lad will be forever embarrassed.


----------



## Spuddles (11 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Hope his mates don't see him, poor lad will be forever embarrassed.
		
Click to expand...

I think he actually quite liked it  It is mostly a yard of posh event horses and they didn't look very impressed! Although a few friends want them so that's the next project!


----------



## Dizzy socks (11 January 2014)

I wouldn't go into the hood business mind - still don't think they can be safe!

Great work though!


----------



## Horseymom (12 January 2014)

Spuddles said:









Slightly off topic but omg I made a onesie! It's not quite finished as I ran out of thread but I thought I would share it with you all! I'm not even the hugest fan of them but couldn't resist having a go!!
		
Click to expand...

That's what I did and it turned out great! Yours looks great too!!!!


----------



## brucea (12 January 2014)

Um...tasteful.


----------



## Corner Mad House (12 January 2014)

And still a deathly silence hangs over the Shwmae FB ... have they blocked all of their customers do you think?

Whats more we don't know who won the competition that was going to be closed 72 hrs after 1st Jan !!

All very strange...


----------



## Bigbenji (12 January 2014)

I wonder if the people who got deleted the other day got their items :/


----------



## Horseymom (12 January 2014)

I would say no since there is a new post from someone who was asking the other day about her items. Apparently they are giving false tracking information out again. So sad


----------



## FionaM12 (12 January 2014)

Horseymom said:



			Apparently they are giving false tracking information out again.
		
Click to expand...

Really?!! :eek3: Bizarre behaviour if they are.....


----------



## Leo Walker (12 January 2014)

Has everyone reported the Facebook profile? Its against T&Cs for a business to have a profile like that...


----------



## FionaM12 (12 January 2014)

FrankieCob said:



			Has everyone reported the Facebook profile? Its against T&Cs for a business to have a profile like that...
		
Click to expand...

What rule does it break? Lots of businesses seem to be on facebook. :confused3:


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 January 2014)

3 comments last night on the FB page ...

(name removed) I still havent recieved my onsie and I'm getting no reply to my messages with an update on where it is? Any ideas??? I have spent a lot of money on this so I'm very concerned!!

7 hours ago via mobile

(name removed) Can you please reply to my message? My onesie hasn't come and I was told it would be here? Will it be here tomorrow?

6 hours ago

And finally....

We are certainly not a scam

.

...

(customer)
09/01/2014 12:46

(customer)

who the carrier delivering my parcel?

.

so can check online tracker!

.

...
Thursday

(customer)

09/01/2014 16:01




please confirm... thank you

.

...

(customer)

09/01/2014 18:53

(customer)

no parcel arrived still.... think its time to report to paypal!!!!

.
...
Thursday

Shwmae Products LTD

09/01/2014 22:16

Shwmae Products LTD

APC overnight, please feel free to call/track your parcel online. Best wishes, shwmae

.

...
Friday

(customer)

10/01/2014 13:35

(customer)

No consignment was found
Please re-check the consignment number and delivery postcode. If you are still unable to find a match, please contact your local APC Depot
??????

.
.

please explain!!!

.

...
Today

(customer)

21:41

(customer)

Still no parcel this us getting beyond a joke!

.

...

8 hours ago


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2014)

What is going on here??
I don't understand why they're giving out fake tracking details, surely it would soon become apparent that they're lying?

My advice to anyone owed money or goods would be to set the wheels in motion towards small claims, as IN MY OPINION this silence is signalling a company that is preparing to wind up and start again, leaving all their debts behind. 

Whatever they're doing, it's bizarre behaviour from business owners, no matter what age they are.


----------



## jrp204 (13 January 2014)

I can imagine there is panic in that office, they have dug themselves into a hole and rather than admit this they keep on taking money. Girls, you are reading this, take your fingers out of your ears, stop saying La la la, refund the money. You had a chance to grow your business, you had a product that people wanted, whether it is your inexperience in business or hopefully not greed it is time to do the right thing. I cannot believe you are that thick skinned over all this, my daughters who are your ages would be so upset and stressed if they were in your situation, I would hope you are the same. So rather than getting shirty with your customers, stop taking orders, repay any monies. Your costs should not be too high and if you haven't made the onesies you should have very few outgoings. This is the time to behave like adults.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (13 January 2014)

When you read the terms & Conditions that they have on their website they say this:-
"Please make sure to get your horses correct rug size before ordering, all items are made and sized individually and will not be accepted back if the buyer has made a mistake on sizing. To size your horse simply measure from the middle of the chest to the buttocks or go by their standard rug size"

This way of sizing & manufacture negates them saying the 'onsies' are bespoke as they are clearlty not. They are basically made to an existing rug size as needed. This certainly isn't bespoke. When an item is bespoke i.e. specifically made to order like a made to measure suit, you would be measured in numerous places & the item would be made for you, specifically to fit you. This doesn't happen with this company, you are really buying an item 'off the shelf' as they just go on standard rug size.

When you read their terms & conditions on their website they say:-

"All products are not refundable and this must be remembered when ordering." 

This is a blatant attempt to circumvent the Distance Selling Regulations. It doesn't matter what their 'terms & conditions' are they cannot overide the law relating to this!

For readers information below id a link to a guide to the Distance Selling Regulations.

http://www.oft.gov.uk/shared_oft/business_leaflets/general/oft913.pdf

You will see exactly what your are entitled to & if Shwmae don't afford you that then you would be entitled to go to court to get your legal entitlement. Some are already taking that action & I would expect more to follow.


----------



## ChrisGib1983 (13 January 2014)

I have given up asking when/if my order will be delivered and l am currently disputing through Pay Pal and Barclaycard. I suggest everyone does the same as I very much doubt a company that gives out false delivery details and is impossible to contact will be around much longer.


----------



## lisa_dundee (13 January 2014)

I think they will start up again under a new name and sadly  they will have all the same problems again, as they are clearly not learning a thing or taking on any of the sensible advise given to them. I truly believe they just dont care and are not trying to get what money they possibly can out of people and preparing to go bust,  that is my opinion!


----------



## ChrisGib1983 (13 January 2014)

Agreed, I paid by credit card and I imagine a lot of people did so get in touch with your card and they will take steps to get your money refunded. I can't imagine a company so small has a lot of debts and overheads as everything made to order.


----------



## lula (13 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			My advice to anyone owed money or goods would be to set the wheels in motion towards small claims, as IN MY OPINION this silence is signalling a company that is preparing to wind up and start again, leaving all their debts behind.
		
Click to expand...

completely agree. Going on the unusual deathly silence on the Shwmea fb page since the beginning of the year which is a change of habit. The directors used to update their fb page daily, sometimes hourly, even if it were just pictures of their show ponies.

This radio silence and no longer drumming up business which was so regular before, indicates this company is being left to die. That's my interpretation but something is definitely up.


----------



## ChrisGib1983 (13 January 2014)

An acknowledgment would be nice from the company stating its position, stance, plan etc. The annoying thing is I was in Hereford a few weeks back.


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 January 2014)

The Shwmae answer to the 'long' FB comment on where is my order!   It might have been nice if it were a civil reply instead of one verging on the edge of rudeness, and then with past form do we believe the body of the reply.  Also who should have addressed the parcel correctly?

I would like to introduce myself, I am Jessica Clarke the company director of Shwmae Products LTD. 

I have looked into your product after being alerted by admin team that you referred to the company as a scam.

You ordered 19th of December £7.70 (21working days dispatch)
The company was off on Christmas leave from Monday 23rd to Friday 27th
The company was then off for New Years from Monday 30th to January 2nd

Your product was then dispatch Wednesday 8th of January which is (7 accountable working days from ordering) 

It's now on the 9th working day and please see below the email my team received from the couriers this morning about the product.

" Hi,

You sent a parcel out on Thursday and the driver is unsure if he was at the correct address as there is no road name. just wondering if you have a phone number for them

Con: 8880732

Post code: (address removed)

Kind regards,


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 January 2014)

Here is another Shwmae reply.  What I find interesting is the in the previous post I put up the £7.70 delivery was 21 day and this one is 14 day.  Also had a chuckle at the last para!

I would like to introduce myself, I am Jessica Clarke the company director of Shwmae Products LTD. 

You ordered 19th of December £7.70 (14working days dispatch)
The company was off on Christmas leave from Monday 23rd to Friday 27th
The company was then off for New Years from Monday 30th to January 2nd

It's now on the 9th working day,

My apologies on behalf of admin for them not being in touch they have been off for their weekend. They are contactable between Monday-Friday 9am-3pm.

If you would like to make a formal complaint about their actions please feel free to message myself as company director and refer to any messages/PMs that you are not satisfied with.

Best wishes
Jessica Clarke


----------



## ChrisGib1983 (13 January 2014)

When did you receive this reply?


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2014)

.....so it's probably safe to say that Santa didnt bring her a book on PR then...

They'd get on so much better if they were at least polite.


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 January 2014)

ChrisGib1983 said:



			When did you receive this reply?
		
Click to expand...

I picked them up off the Shwmae FB page ... they were posted just before mid day.   There was another telling someone to email!?!?  Not sure if that was a joke or not as people usually try email first


----------



## ChrisGib1983 (13 January 2014)

I continuously email and yet no reply. Telephone always off and facebook useless


----------



## Katikins (13 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			You ordered 19th of December £7.70 (14working days dispatch)
The company was off on Christmas leave from Monday 23rd to Friday 27th
The company was then off for New Years from Monday 30th to January 2nd

It's now on the 9th working day,
		
Click to expand...

Apologies if I'm wrong here, but I was under the impression that 'working days' are set not something you make up depending if you're on holiday or not - only weekends and public holidays count as non-working days?  That would mean that only 24-25 Dec and 01 Jan would have been non-working days as they are public holidays.  If I take a 2 week holiday that doesn't mean those days are non-working days.

As a comparison with a different company, I ordered a Christmas present for my Mum on 28 Nov.  She went on holiday on 10 Dec and it hadn't arrived.  When she got back last week, it still wasn't there.  Obviously I wasn't happy.  Called them today and they apologised profusely that for some reason my order hadn't gone through even though I'd paid.  Due to what I ordered there should have actually been an extra 20 GBP charge at the time as well.  Due to the error and delay they waived that charge and have sent it today on express delivery at no extra charge.  Now THAT is how you deal with a customer complaint!!


----------



## *hic* (13 January 2014)

Oh dear, more comments just been deleted from RL - who is a pretty serious businessman and did not seem amused at all by the lack of communication - and (IIRC) CO'S who is just desperate to know where her daughter's christmas present, ordered 12 November, is.


----------



## ester (13 January 2014)

the concept of sending a formal complaint to the director is somewhat laughable...


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2014)

Katikins said:



			Apologies if I'm wrong here, but I was under the impression that 'working days' are set not something you make up depending if you're on holiday or not - only weekends and public holidays count as non-working days?  That would mean that only 24-25 Dec and 01 Jan would have been non-working days as they are public holidays.  If I take a 2 week holiday that doesn't mean those days are non-working days.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's true. Working days are any day except weekends and bank
holidays. Making them up to suit your own holidays is hilarious, love them trying to justify it though. 
If they were going to be away then they should have made arrangements for cover staff or told customers that they wouldn't be working those days. 
But again, for a retailer to just give themselves the whole of Christmas off from the day before Christmas Eve is ridiculous, especially when they're behind with orders.


----------



## *hic* (13 January 2014)

It is especially ridiculous when they were making a big thing about working all the time to have stuff ready and the couriers not being back at work to collect it :O


----------



## PolarSkye (13 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			It is especially ridiculous when they were making a big thing about working all the time to have stuff ready and the couriers not being back at work to collect it :O
		
Click to expand...

This.  I am sure I remember reading loads of updates on FB over the Christmas period about how busy they were tracking down orders and getting shipments out - not to mention all the "limited time offer" sales . . . why offer sales if the company is shut down/not working to fulfill them?

Something (else) doesn't add up (yet again).

P


----------



## babymare (13 January 2014)

all the couriers i have used in line of my work collect and deliver all days over xmas period bar xmas day and boxing day


----------



## Renvers (13 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			What is going on here??

My advice to anyone owed money or goods would be to set the wheels in motion towards small claims, as IN MY OPINION this silence is signalling a company that is preparing to wind up and start again, leaving all their debts behind. 

Whatever they're doing, it's bizarre behaviour from business owners, no matter what age they are.
		
Click to expand...

Good advice. 

Considering how effective CSI:HHO has been in the past I have faith that if they start up again that they will soon be discovered - hopefully before anyone else has to suffer the problems customers have this time round...


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			Oh dear, more comments just been deleted from RL - who is a pretty serious businessman and did not seem amused at all by the lack of communication - and (IIRC) CO'S who is just desperate to know where her daughter's christmas present, ordered 12 November, is.



Click to expand...

Odd how they seem selective on the deleting.  Quite a few complaints still there!

For example

(customer name removed)Still no news and you seem to have disappeared ordered 13/12/13 and still nothing are you still in business

7 hours ago 

Admin team obviously not as conscientious as the company director with the delete button, but there again didn't I see that the admin team only work 9 to 3 Mon to Fri so if you want complaints to be seen by all maybe post at 3.05 on a Friday.


----------



## HollyWoozle (13 January 2014)

This topic really makes for shocking reading... I've not read every post (it is very lengthy!) but I just can't believe the way this company seems to be behaving and by the seemingly cavalier attitudes of their staff. I work for the family business and have done since I was 21 and I have never and would never have been so dismissive and rude towards customers. I would be mortified in their situation! 

I just hope that those of you that have placed an order with them either receive your items or can manage to get a refund.


----------



## Bigbenji (13 January 2014)

You couldn't make this up! 
They appear to have been deleting comments again. Those poor customers  

Is their stand still that complaints are Internet trolls?


----------



## Corner Mad House (13 January 2014)

Bigbenji said:



			You couldn't make this up! 
They appear to have been deleting comments again. Those poor customers  

Is their stand still that complaints are Internet trolls?
		
Click to expand...

Who knows !!  Looks like SMF had a life ban as she has never made a reappearance exempt as a few possible colourful aliases


----------



## dawnbouncer (13 January 2014)

I received  my rug from them a few days ago, was a few days late (due to weather) and came with ears rather than without but not going to complain


----------



## Marydoll (13 January 2014)

Surely nobody is still ordering from this lot


----------



## alliersv1 (14 January 2014)

dawnbouncer said:



			I received  my rug from them a few days ago, was a few days late (due to weather) and came with ears rather than without but not going to complain

Click to expand...

I can understand your reluctance to complain, but this is exactly why they have been getting away with it for so long. They send out goods that are wrong/ don't fit/ shoddy/ whatever, and because their customer service reputation is so bad, people are afraid/ can't be bothered to complain due to all the subsequent hassle. So many people have said the same as you.
If you ordered a bridle from an online shop and they sent you a headcollar, would you just shut up and carry on, or would you sent it back and expect the correct item to be sent out immediately?


----------



## *hic* (14 January 2014)

Marydoll said:



			Surely nobody is still ordering from this lot
		
Click to expand...

They keep deleting messages so there's nothing really on their page to say that there are problems


----------



## *hic* (14 January 2014)

dawnbouncer said:



			I received  my rug from them a few days ago, was a few days late (due to weather) and came with ears rather than without but not going to complain

Click to expand...

Dawnbouncer, I'm glad you got your order but perhaps you might consider putting a message on their website thanking them for the added bonus of the ears - then at least people know that they might not get exactly what they ordered but you are not actively complaining.

Also, you might want to keep a check on the ears because I know that some people have had trouble when they got wet, they become very heavy and drag the hood down. If you see that happening you might want to adjust the hood or cut the ears off just in case.


----------



## Nancykitt (14 January 2014)

I can't understand why some people who ordered in December have received goods when those who ordered earlier haven't. Do they not have some sort of list, or is it down to what they have in stock? Either way it looks like very poor organisation. Can't understand why they are still taking orders.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (14 January 2014)

Honestly it's all just shocking how much they actually get away with and people still order!! If I recommended a company to someone and they got ripped off I'd feel horrible!


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 January 2014)

Here we go again, same person as yesterday that had the delightful reply from Jessica Clarke, Director of Shwame.

(customer)
please respond!!!!!!!!
still no parcel you said no later than 10 January!!!

Hi (xxx), I believe the company director responded to your message that you copied and pasted onto a competition photo. We need a confirmation on your address as our couriers cannot locate you. I will await your address to pass on.
Best wishes
Shwmae

(customer)
confirmation of my address ... don't make me laugh YOU confirmed it to me the other day along with a so called tracking no for APC you said parcel no later than 10/1/14!!!

Customer then goes on to show the details of the tracking number and address etc that Shwmae had sent to them.

(Customer)
now your msging me for my mobile no... which is on my order ... come on this is out of order!!!

Shwmae (xxx) your item has been with our couriers for nearly a week, we are trying our best to get it to you. I have passed on your number. Shwmae....
11:15Expand

(customer)
you have my mobile no: on the order!
please submit the telephone no for APC I will call them !!! please email me all details - ta!....


Oh you can sort of understand the customer getting a tad annoyed at the sheer incompetence of Shwmae


----------



## *hic* (14 January 2014)

The address that Shwmae used is wrong: There is no B..... Road for the postcode but there is a B..... Street. Incompetence!


----------



## ester (14 January 2014)

I think that them trying their best is pretty poor though.


----------



## Dusty85 (14 January 2014)

Tragic


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 January 2014)

Even more tragic ...

(customer) Someone needs to message me back NOW !!! I'm a really starting to get annoyed. I have been ignored for days now via Facebook and email !! I want what I have paid for , I even paid extra to get my order within 14 days , and that was about a month ago now !


----------



## MiniMilton (14 January 2014)

And just to think, with just a few genuine apologies, and real efforts to resolve issues, this thread would have died out some 2770 posts ago


----------



## ChrisGib1983 (14 January 2014)

Hello,

I have had a somewhat productive day liaising with Shmwae, in other words a few emails. I have begun a dispute with them through Pay Pal and Barclaycard which seems to have set some wheels in motion. I asked for a refund as my order was overdue to that end I received an email saying my order was being sent today and a tracking number will be forwarded on. I have continuously asked for a refund and not my order but still it has 'been sent'. I have received a tracking number this evening subsequently logging onto the website to see its status and guess what....order not found. So not only have they continuously ignored my requests for a refund they are now sending my tracking numbers that do not correspond to to any orders. The only way you will get anything out of them unfortunately is to begin proceedings via Pay Pal and your bank. Also keep any correspondence you have had from them i.e emails etc as this will be used as proof that they have not adhered to there agreement and failed to provide a service in the time frame stated as the bank will ask for this. Hope this helps.


----------



## PolarSkye (14 January 2014)

ChrisGib1983 said:



			I have received a tracking number this evening subsequently logging onto the website to see its status and guess what....order not found. So not only have they continuously ignored my requests for a refund they are now sending my tracking numbers that do not correspond to to any orders.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that old trick?  They've been pulling that fast one for a while now . . . seems slagging off the couriers and blaming them for late delivery is easier (not to mention more customer-friendly) than actually making goods and shipping orders.

P


----------



## ChrisGib1983 (14 January 2014)

Yes I have read through previous comments regarding couriers, unable to locate address etc. As soon as my order arrives it going straight back.


----------



## *hic* (14 January 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Oh, that old trick?  They've been pulling that fast one for a while now . . . seems slagging off the couriers and blaming them for late delivery is easier (not to mention more customer-friendly) than actually making goods and shipping orders.

P
		
Click to expand...

Mmm need to be a bit careful on this one. It may well be that the tracking won't show up until the item reaches the hub. Don't panic yet, check it out tomorrow and see if it tracks - oh, and make sure the address they've given APC is the right one. Certainly the posts put up early about a lady who was having troubles actually meant that Shwmae had managed to put the wrong address on (and only one word wrong at that), item had indeed been shipped and tracks on APC. They might be just about telling the truth on this one!


----------



## Nancykitt (14 January 2014)

I notice that someone has now asked 'Just out of interest what has happened to the 72hr competition?'

Interesting that one of the company's responses to a customer implied that it was inappropriate of the customer to put a message on the posting relating to the competition!


----------



## lisa_dundee (14 January 2014)

Nancykitt said:



			I notice that someone has now asked 'Just out of interest what has happened to the 72hr competition?'

Interesting that one of the company's responses to a customer implied that it was inappropriate of the customer to put a message on the posting relating to the competition!
		
Click to expand...

They have got some nerve!


----------



## Jackfrost1 (14 January 2014)

And low and behold, boom, the photo with all the negative comments on (and a competiton entrant) has gone as I was reading it. Makes a mockery of the competition which finished ages ago. I am speechless to their actions.


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 January 2014)

ChrisGib1983 said:



			Hello,

I have had a somewhat productive day liaising with Shmwae, in other words a few emails. I have begun a dispute with them through Pay Pal and Barclaycard which seems to have set some wheels in motion. I asked for a refund as my order was overdue to that end I received an email saying my order was being sent today and a tracking number will be forwarded on. I have continuously asked for a refund and not my order but still it has 'been sent'. I have received a tracking number this evening subsequently logging onto the website to see its status and guess what....order not found. So not only have they continuously ignored my requests for a refund they are now sending my tracking numbers that do not correspond to to any orders. The only way you will get anything out of them unfortunately is to begin proceedings via Pay Pal and your bank. Also keep any correspondence you have had from them i.e emails etc as this will be used as proof that they have not adhered to there agreement and failed to provide a service in the time frame stated as the bank will ask for this. Hope this helps.
		
Click to expand...

So you have formally 'cancelled' your order?  If this is the case Shwmae do not have a leg to stand on if they have exceeded the delivery date originally set and you have not accepted a new delivery date from them.

Stick to your guns and do not accept any bullying from them!


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 January 2014)

Jackfrost1 said:



			And low and behold, boom, the photo with all the negative comments on (and a competiton entrant) has gone as I was reading it. Makes a mockery of the competition which finished ages ago. I am speechless to their actions.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL .. if they keep on like this they will delete all of 2013.  The FB page must look very suspicious now to any potential customers, like there are no new updates from this year apart from the messages of 'I would like to introduce myself I am the director of the company and currently overlooking the page while admin are away for a few hours.' and not many of them left!


----------



## dunkley (14 January 2014)

They will be running out of photographs to delete.

If it weren't so awful, it would be hilarious  

I wonder if either of the 'directors' parents have any idea just what a mess their children are in?  I know they are adults, on paper, but if it were my child 1) I would be mortified, and 2) I would want to try and help them.  If nothing else, help them to get treatment for the appalling case of 'ostrich syndrome' they appear to be suffering from.


----------



## Stable person (14 January 2014)

Shwmaes fb page has gone!


----------



## Stable person (14 January 2014)

dunkley said:



			They will be running out of photographs to delete.

If it weren't so awful, it would be hilarious  

I wonder if either of the 'directors' parents have any idea just what a mess their children are in?  I know they are adults, on paper, but if it were my child 1) I would be mortified, and 2) I would want to try and help them.  If nothing else, help them to get treatment for the appalling case of 'ostrich syndrome' they appear to be suffering from.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with this. If it was my daughter I'd be mortified! X


----------



## FionaM12 (14 January 2014)

Stable person said:



			Shwmaes fb page has gone!
		
Click to expand...

I just noticed that too. I'm not surprised, it was doing them no good at all. I was wondering why they left it up, as not a single positive comment had been put on it for some time. :rolleyes3:


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 January 2014)

dunkley said:



			They will be running out of photographs to delete.

If it weren't so awful, it would be hilarious  

I wonder if either of the 'directors' parents have any idea just what a mess their children are in?  I know they are adults, on paper, but if it were my child 1) I would be mortified, and 2) I would want to try and help them.  If nothing else, help them to get treatment for the appalling case of 'ostrich syndrome' they appear to be suffering from.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on head there me thinks ... I should imagine the parents are completely in the dark.

Said Directors only respond to customers if they cancel order and then all of a sudden the order is being delivered next day.

And I don't think it is 'ostrich syndrome' more deliberate in my opinion.


----------



## JoG (14 January 2014)

Stable person said:



			Shwmaes fb page has gone!
		
Click to expand...

I can still see one of them called shwmae horsewear (equine onsie company) but that maybe because a friend is friends with that profile


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 January 2014)

Stable person said:



			Shwmaes fb page has gone!
		
Click to expand...


Web site still there

Maybe re-vamping FB page for 2014 ... ie removing all comments that aren't glowing and announcing the winner of the competition.  The FB has disappeared before hasn't it?  That said the US and AUS FB pages never reappeared.  Could just be another director temper tantrum!


----------



## Stable person (14 January 2014)

JoG said:



			I can still see one of them called shwmae horsewear (equine onsie company) but that maybe because a friend is friends with that profile
		
Click to expand...

I can still see that one, I am 'friends' with that one but it hasn't been updated since the 27th December and when I was chasing my order I was told they don't really use that page. The 'like' page has gone wonder if sometime soon a 'new' onesie company will pop up? ;-)


----------



## Corner Mad House (14 January 2014)

Important message from Shwmae ...

Good evening customer/public,

The company will be for the time being functioning through our head Facebook page....

https://www.facebook.com/ShwmaeHorsewear?ref=tn_tnmn

Please feel more then free to message at any time and our admin team will be along within 24hrs to reply to any queries or worries.

We appreciate everyone's custom and look forward to fully functioning again in a few weeks after a quick update from New Years sale backlog.

If you have any personal worries which you feel aren't being attended to do find me (company director) at the following page.

https://www.facebook.com/jessica.clarke.9469?ref=tn_tnmn

Please note I am not admin team so won't be up to date with any previous messages between yourselves and the team but I can assist if you have a direct complaint about anything. Again please make sure to give me at least 24hrs to respond and I will do my best to please in any way possible.

Customer email:-
Pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk

Take care from the company director,
Miss Jessica Clarke,

5 minutes ago via mobile ·


----------



## Bigbenji (14 January 2014)

Bet those pesky Internet trolls have been asking where their orders are again! 
Customers can be such a pain in the bum sometimes.


----------



## minkara (14 January 2014)

but don't worry no doubt she'll 'take a peek' and sort everything out - 'take care'   - yuk!!!!!


----------



## Stable person (14 January 2014)

minkara said:



			but don't worry no doubt she'll 'take a peek' and sort everything out - 'take care'   - yuk!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Minkara don't know if it was the wine but that comment did make me laugh! X


----------



## minkara (14 January 2014)

if anyone wants to join in on fb here is a good link - https://www.facebook.com/groups/1387396014845489/1398024400449317/?notif_t=group_comment


----------



## Dusty85 (15 January 2014)

Does anyone wonder where Annie Brown is in all of this? I've not seen her post anywhere, even the Shwmae page. 
And JC refers to herself as director, not joint?


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 January 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			Does anyone wonder where Annie Brown is in all of this? I've not seen her post anywhere, even the Shwmae page. 
And JC refers to herself as director, not joint?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect t'other one is the 'admin team' .... hence the slightly politer messages


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (15 January 2014)

Lol and her own page is now private haha honestly these girls really need to get some help.


----------



## *hic* (15 January 2014)

I can still see JC's page - the page she was using to post as JC on Shwmae Products' page.


----------



## tinap (15 January 2014)

Is the Shwmae product fb page still about? Gone for a nosey today & I can't find it, I'm wondering if I've been blocked for liking the question about who won the comp &#128561;


----------



## Zero00000 (15 January 2014)

No its gone


----------



## jrp204 (15 January 2014)

Its gone or I've been banned for posting 'Poof and its gone!' after one of the questions.


----------



## LittleRedHen (15 January 2014)

On JC's page she no longer has herself down as Director of Shwmae. Maybe she is embarrassed! Can't think why that would be?!


----------



## Horseymom (15 January 2014)

JC told people to contact her on her personal web page if they had a complaint about the admin and that they were only working under their main FB page.

Good evening customer/public,

The company will be for the time being functioning through our head Facebook page....

https://www.facebook.com/ShwmaeHorsewear?ref=tn_tnmn

Please feel more then free to message at any time and our admin team will be along within 24hrs to reply to any queries or worries.

We appreciate everyone's custom and look forward to fully functioning again in a few weeks after a quick update from New Years sale backlog.

If you have any personal worries which you feel aren't being attended to do find me (company director) at the following page.

https://www.facebook.com/jessica.clarke.9469?ref=tn_tnmn

Please note I am not admin team so won't be up to date with any previous messages between yourselves and the team but I can assist if you have a direct complaint about anything. Again please make sure to give me at least 24hrs to respond and I will do my best to please in any way possible.

Customer email:-
Pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk

Take care from the company director,
Miss Jessica Clarke,


----------



## *hic* (15 January 2014)

And all that's happened on the "Main" page is that some of the posts have been removed


----------



## minkara (15 January 2014)

think someone needs to try posting 

on her own page and see how long itr lasts, screen shot immediately!


----------



## *hic* (15 January 2014)

That will only work if one is friends with her. This one is not!


----------



## Corner Mad House (15 January 2014)

Oh dear, a very angry customer, can not blame them, quite understand the feelings of anger.  Several comments from the same person on the Shwmae Horseware True Reviews, Blocked customers FB https://www.facebook.com/groups/1387396014845489/permalink/1398202090431548/

Does anyone have an address for these people , they take money and give inferior products or even nothing ! There basically robbing people and then living the high life with you money ! DO NOT BUY FROM THESE PEOPLE !!!!!!

I've read everything to do with this so called company now , funny thing is they have stolen so much from so many but people don't seem to do anything more than write on Facebook or forums

I've got emails from them from yesterday when I sent in my paypal dispute saying they are still waiting on zebra print fabric so not only has it taken longer than promised , they haven't even stated making it and don't even have the fabric in stock so they can't give me the bullshit about it's custom when they have had my money for over a month and haven't made anything or got the fabric to make it yet !


----------



## dunkley (15 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			And all that's happened on the "Main" page is that some of the posts have been removed 

Click to expand...


Groundhog Day.


----------



## brucea (16 January 2014)

Wow - 282 pages and 266k+ views. And it's still here 

I have some sympathy with them to be honest. They've young, this is probably their first business and it's been successful in terms of getting orders. They got in over their heads and now maybe are getting a bit of help to sort it all out. 

And 282 pages and 266k+ views and an anti FB page is a great big slice of crow pie to swallow.

Maybe a competitor will acquire them and their order book - who knows.

But Britain needs all the small businesses it can get, this could have grown to be a nice small business and may well yet if they get the right help and the humility to accept it.


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2014)

brucea said:



			Wow - 282 pages and 266k+ views. And it's still here 

I have some sympathy with them to be honest. They've young, this is probably their first business and it's been successful in terms of getting orders. They got in over their heads and now maybe are getting a bit of help to sort it all out. 

And 282 pages and 266k+ views and an anti FB page is a great big slice of crow pie to swallow.

Maybe a competitor will acquire them and their order book - who knows.

But Britain needs all the small businesses it can get, this could have grown to be a nice small business and may well yet if they get the right help and the humility to accept it.
		
Click to expand...

Have you actually read the whole thread?
Age is no excuse. The director does not accept that there is a problem, accuses her unhappy customers of being 'lying Internet trolls' and lies constantly. 

There are plenty of 21 year olds running successful businesses and managing to be polite whilst doing it. I suspect your sympathy may be misplaced


----------



## Zero00000 (16 January 2014)

brucea said:



			Wow - 282 pages and 266k+ views. And it's still here 

I have some sympathy with them to be honest. They've young, this is probably their first business and it's been successful in terms of getting orders. They got in over their heads and now maybe are getting a bit of help to sort it all out. 

And 282 pages and 266k+ views and an anti FB page is a great big slice of crow pie to swallow.

Maybe a competitor will acquire them and their order book - who knows.

But Britain needs all the small businesses it can get, this could have grown to be a nice small business and may well yet if they get the right help and the humility to accept it.
		
Click to expand...

This is very true, BUT on the other hand, age should not come into it, neither should inexperience, people are paying them money and not receiving their goods, or the work on the item is shoddy, the fact they still have orders outstanding from months ago, but are sending orders that were places after, I think they know exactly what they are doing!

First would be to close the books until all orders are fulfilled! 
Stop sticking their head in the sand, because you are right, they could have one hell of a business, but if they keep this up.....


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 January 2014)

Have you seen recently on the review page the poor person being refused a refund because she dared voice an opinion on her item which wasn't fit for use?? 

Seriously I think they are forgetting there are laws in this country against what they are doing!


----------



## Lulwind (16 January 2014)

Perhaps JC is busy applying for The Apprentice to show case her business skills in front of Lord Sugar


----------



## minkara (16 January 2014)

this has just come through on the fb true review page, great for the person involved, i have had permission to copy it to warn people without their name on it! they are still lying!!!     '  Yes that is the full amount and no that was thru paypal , paypal sent me an email saying the seller had contacted them and given them a courier and tracking number for my order , but I didn't want the onesie anymore they had lied about so much , so I called paypal and explained again the guy on the phone them
Went off for a few mins to find out some info about this , he said when he came back that the courier and tracking number were fake and I would have my money showing back in my account within an hour , I also told him a bit more and he said he was going to investigate further about the company and if possible ban them from using paypal !! RESULT !! So keep trying and pestering it is possible to get money back somehow ! 
4 minutes ago · Unlike · 1


----------



## Jackfrost1 (16 January 2014)

minkara said:



			this has just come through on the fb true review page, great for the person involved, i have had permission to copy it to warn people without their name on it! they are still lying!!!     '  Yes that is the full amount and no that was thru paypal , paypal sent me an email saying the seller had contacted them and given them a courier and tracking number for my order , but I didn't want the onesie anymore they had lied about so much , so I called paypal and explained again the guy on the phone them
Went off for a few mins to find out some info about this , he said when he came back that the courier and tracking number were fake and I would have my money showing back in my account within an hour , I also told him a bit more and he said he was going to investigate further about the company and if possible ban them from using paypal !! RESULT !! So keep trying and pestering it is possible to get money back somehow ! 
4 minutes ago · Unlike · 1
		
Click to expand...

That's excellent news for one customer! Keep up the good work, the more complaints through to PayPal then the better. Let's hope we see lots more refunds from them.


----------



## NicNacsTack (16 January 2014)

I think im that poor person! Lol. Apparently because its 'used' (for less than 2 hours and the leg fell off!) Im only entitled to a repair not a refund. Totally dismissing the fact its unfit for purpose. They have been ignoring my messages & emails until now that ive been publishing their replies!


----------



## Corner Mad House (17 January 2014)

minkara said:



			he said when he came back that the courier and tracking number were fake and I would have my money showing back in my account within an hour , I also told him a bit more and he said he was going to investigate further about the company and if possible ban them from using paypal !! RESULT !!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if this person can do a follow up on how the PayPal investigation into Shwmae is going and what conclusions they reach?

Seems like a HUGE mistake to give PayPal a false tracking number ... I guess they were either hoping it would not be followed through.

People who don't tell the truth always get caught out in the end !


----------



## Corner Mad House (17 January 2014)

NicNacsTack said:



			I think im that poor person! Lol. Apparently because its 'used' (for less than 2 hours and the leg fell off!) Im only entitled to a repair not a refund. Totally dismissing the fact its unfit for purpose. They have been ignoring my messages & emails until now that ive been publishing their replies!
		
Click to expand...

Yes they were ignoring all my messages until I went 'public' on threads.  Alas that just made them determined to not do any of the alterations and just say tough luck.  

Anyway my claim has now been submitted to the Small Claim Court so will have to wait and see.

Just for info, the open CCJ on Shwmae has still not been paid.  The deadline date was 12th Jan.  Next step will be bailiffs.   Still its not good having CCJ's against your company.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (17 January 2014)

Just received this email from Liverpool Wood Pellets - perhaps Shwmae should have issued a similar apology rather than blaming their customers!!

17th January 2014
Dear Customers,

Since Liverpool Wood Pellets commenced trading back in 2008, the most important business philosophy we have is that the customer is king and treating every customer with the level of care and service we would hope to receive ourselves. If you&#8217;ve ever spoken to us on the phone you will know exactly how we feel about our customers and the service we want to provide.

Bar occasional hiccups, we believe that we have achieved this goal until September last year when things didn&#8217;t go the way we hoped. This was caused by the culmination of a number of factors which included problems with a new pellet screening process we introduced, problems with new software systems and a seasonal increase in sales volume far greater than had been anticipated. And we ballsed up a couple of things ourselves, obviously not intentionally.

However, there are no excuses.  We let down too many customers down with long delivery times and we are writing to you today to say we are really very sorry if you were one of the customers affected.  Our only goal for this year is to restore Liverpool Wood Pellets reputation to its position as a quality supplier not only for product but also for super quick delivery times, customer care and service.  We have overcome the problems we had and are already starting to get back to the service we used to offer, and we are beginning to better it.

If you were one of our regular customers, we hope you accept our apology. You know the service we normally provide.

If you were one of the new customers affected by delays or errors then I hope you will not be discouraged from ordering with Liverpool Wood Pellets again.

If you have anything you want to get off your chest in some way then please contact us and speak with our sales department, you paid us to do a job, we may not have delivered to you in a certain time, so apart from giving you an apology, if there is anything else we can do to make it up to you we will certainly try.

Assuring you of our best attention at all times,

Everybody at
Liverpool Wood Pellets


----------



## lula (17 January 2014)

FabioandFreddy said:



			Just received this email from Liverpool Wood Pellets - perhaps Shwmae should have issued a similar apology rather than blaming their customers!!

17th January 2014
Dear Customers,

Since Liverpool Wood Pellets commenced trading back in 2008, the most important business philosophy we have is that the customer is king and treating every customer with the level of care and service we would hope to receive ourselves. If you&#8217;ve ever spoken to us on the phone you will know exactly how we feel about our customers and the service we want to provide.

Bar occasional hiccups, we believe that we have achieved this goal until September last year when things didn&#8217;t go the way we hoped. This was caused by the culmination of a number of factors which included problems with a new pellet screening process we introduced, problems with new software systems and a seasonal increase in sales volume far greater than had been anticipated. And we ballsed up a couple of things ourselves, obviously not intentionally.

However, there are no excuses.  We let down too many customers down with long delivery times and we are writing to you today to say we are really very sorry if you were one of the customers affected.  Our only goal for this year is to restore Liverpool Wood Pellets reputation to its position as a quality supplier not only for product but also for super quick delivery times, customer care and service.  We have overcome the problems we had and are already starting to get back to the service we used to offer, and we are beginning to better it.

If you were one of our regular customers, we hope you accept our apology. You know the service we normally provide.

If you were one of the new customers affected by delays or errors then I hope you will not be discouraged from ordering with Liverpool Wood Pellets again.

If you have anything you want to get off your chest in some way then please contact us and speak with our sales department, you paid us to do a job, we may not have delivered to you in a certain time, so apart from giving you an apology, if there is anything else we can do to make it up to you we will certainly try.

Assuring you of our best attention at all times,

Everybody at
Liverpool Wood Pellets
		
Click to expand...

Not from the 'You're all a bunch of jealous trolls' school of customer relations then?..How refreshing. 

Maybe someone should remove the name of the company this email was submitted by and forward it to JC with the heading 'This is how you do it'


----------



## luckyoldme (17 January 2014)

I thought that at first Brucea.....its easy to see how initially the orders piled up and it all got out of hand. 
I have my own small business and have felt extremely out of my depth at times.
The thing is though you can t ignore customers who have given you money and are expecting items. FWIW for the volume of orders they seem to have taken the first thing they should do is explain to customers that there is a longer wait. You do loose one or two orders because of this but its not worth the hassle of dealing with dissappointed customers.
Never ever say something is in the post when its not. it only means the customer is going to be very untrusting the next time he or she rings.
I think these lasses really really need some help to salvage this business, im not sure its a name anyone would buy into seeing the publicity surrounding the firm.
To me the original mess was kind of understandable, given their age and the huge demand for the product. The way they have handled it and the length of time they have let it go on for is not.


----------



## alliersv1 (17 January 2014)

FabioandFreddy said:



			Just received this email from Liverpool Wood Pellets - perhaps Shwmae should have issued a similar apology rather than blaming their customers!!

17th January 2014
Dear Customers,

Since Liverpool Wood Pellets commenced trading back in 2008, the most important business philosophy we have is that the customer is king and treating every customer with the level of care and service we would hope to receive ourselves. If you&#8217;ve ever spoken to us on the phone you will know exactly how we feel about our customers and the service we want to provide.

Bar occasional hiccups, we believe that we have achieved this goal until September last year when things didn&#8217;t go the way we hoped. This was caused by the culmination of a number of factors which included problems with a new pellet screening process we introduced, problems with new software systems and a seasonal increase in sales volume far greater than had been anticipated. And we ballsed up a couple of things ourselves, obviously not intentionally.

However, there are no excuses.  We let down too many customers down with long delivery times and we are writing to you today to say we are really very sorry if you were one of the customers affected.  Our only goal for this year is to restore Liverpool Wood Pellets reputation to its position as a quality supplier not only for product but also for super quick delivery times, customer care and service.  We have overcome the problems we had and are already starting to get back to the service we used to offer, and we are beginning to better it.

If you were one of our regular customers, we hope you accept our apology. You know the service we normally provide.

If you were one of the new customers affected by delays or errors then I hope you will not be discouraged from ordering with Liverpool Wood Pellets again.

If you have anything you want to get off your chest in some way then please contact us and speak with our sales department, you paid us to do a job, we may not have delivered to you in a certain time, so apart from giving you an apology, if there is anything else we can do to make it up to you we will certainly try.

Assuring you of our best attention at all times,

Everybody at
Liverpool Wood Pellets
		
Click to expand...

This sums up what a lot of us said way back in the middle of the thread somewhere.
NO company has a 100% track record for anything, be it things within their control, e.g. quality, supply etc, or not e.g. couriers etc. 
It is what they do in reaction to the complaints/ queries which keeps people coming back.
That is a superb email IMO, addressing issues, making no excuses, apologising, and promising better service in future. You really can't say fairer than that.
If these two young ladies had used this approach (and backed it up) in the first place, then this thread would have never come to be.


----------



## minkara (17 January 2014)

the problem is, not only were they overwhelmed , BUT the products are useless!! sewn inside out, falling apart, not fitting, seams scrunched up, hoods so mis-shapen they are falling over horses eyes, so dangerous, the list goes on and on, so not only is their customer care non existant, their products are very sub standard!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (17 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Yes they were ignoring all my messages until I went 'public' on threads.  Alas that just made them determined to not do any of the alterations and just say tough luck.  

Anyway my claim has now been submitted to the Small Claim Court so will have to wait and see.

Just for info, the open CCJ on Shwmae has still not been paid.  The deadline date was 12th Jan.  Next step will be bailiffs.   Still its not good having CCJ's against your company.
		
Click to expand...

Tends to not bode well with landlords either!


----------



## Jonesy (17 January 2014)

But not all the original orders could have been bad as there has been the odd customer happy with their item. I imagine that perhaps the shoddy workmanship that more recent customers have received are down to having far too many orders to fulfill in such a short space of time?


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (17 January 2014)

No offence- but that link comes over as a bit stalkerish tbh.


----------



## NicNacsTack (17 January 2014)

Thats my next step now, the small claims court. Who took out the CCJ!? Lol


----------



## peanuts1984 (17 January 2014)

hi, ive just joined today to post on this thread. I also ordered from this company and have decided to just call it a day and lesson learnt, from now on ebay purchases will be my internet shopping so i have some warranty


----------



## minkara (17 January 2014)

peanuts you can get your money back please see fb page, ask to join as now closed , not open , there is very good advice there


----------



## *hic* (17 January 2014)

I'm finding it rather nice that we have got several new posters who hadn't posted before this thread and have joined and are making their way round the forum, posting on various topics. Good to see another one peanuts1984.


----------



## brucea (17 January 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			This is very true, BUT on the other hand, age should not come into it, neither should inexperience, people are paying them money and not receiving their goods, or the work on the item is shoddy, the fact they still have orders outstanding from months ago, but are sending orders that were places after, I think they know exactly what they are doing!

First would be to close the books until all orders are fulfilled! 
Stop sticking their head in the sand, because you are right, they could have one hell of a business, but if they keep this up.....
		
Click to expand...

Well yes. But arrogance and bad decision making are part of being young. Hopefully they are learning from this. I say hopefully because the evidence of not having learned from it is still being churned out.


----------



## cappucino (17 January 2014)

Why has Minkara gone grey?

Peanuts you shouldn't give up, there is some good advice on this thread from Cross which might help resolve your situation?

brucea -I believe they been running this business for 2-3 years already? Surely teething problems etc should have been sorted out by now and maybe sympathy should be for the unhappy customers?


----------



## alliersv1 (17 January 2014)

cappucino said:



			Why has Minkara gone grey?
		
Click to expand...

This ?


----------



## babymare (17 January 2014)

was it minkera that posted link to house?


----------



## NicNacsTack (17 January 2014)

She has been banned! ????


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2014)

babymare said:



			was it minkera that posted link to house?
		
Click to expand...

This, probably. There's really no need to delve into their personal lives.


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2014)

Yes it was def that, as its disappeared.


----------



## NicNacsTack (17 January 2014)

I think she was only trying to say look this is where our money has gone. Its on a public domain and ive seen it before elsewhere


----------



## NicNacsTack (17 January 2014)

But to be honest IF she just dealt with the issues satisfactorily NONE of this would be happening. So will she EVER learn!


----------



## babymare (17 January 2014)

whilst i agree NNT I think its a subtle(or not so subtle) to keep factual etc so the thread doesnt get closed as things did get a little dodgy some pages back. At end of day this thread needs to run so people can get advice


----------



## babymare (17 January 2014)

I believe the attitude of company stinks. And age is no excuse. The way they speak to "customers" is rude. By heck if my daughter had acted like this she would have been told.


----------



## Corner Mad House (17 January 2014)

peanuts1984 said:



			hi, ive just joined today to post on this thread. I also ordered from this company and have decided to just call it a day and lesson learnt, from now on ebay purchases will be my internet shopping so i have some warranty
		
Click to expand...

Hi Peanuts, would you like to expand a little more on your problem?  What did you buy and what was the issue?  And why did you give up?


----------



## PolarSkye (18 January 2014)

babymare said:



			whilst i agree NNT I think its a subtle(or not so subtle) to keep factual etc so the thread doesnt get closed as things did get a little dodgy some pages back. At end of day this thread needs to run so people can get advice 

Click to expand...

Wise words.

P


----------



## diamonddogs (18 January 2014)

Well, I've finally reached the end of the thread. Took me longer to read than _A Clash of Kings_!

My only comment really is that hopefully everyone paid by Paypal or credit card (or both) so at least there's a chance of recovering their money. From my experience with Paypal, the customer gets their money back, then the supplier owes Paypal, who will then initiate their own recovery process. And let's not forget, if you owe Paypal they can and will suspend your account till it's back in order, whether it's in debt to £1 or £1000, so while all this is happening the supplier can't rob anyone else.

While it's nice to get a CCJ in your favour, you probably won't get your money back as the court can only order them to pay you. They can't actually nail them to the wall and raid their handbags on your behalf, only send the bailiffs round, which all takes time and money, and what's to say they wouldn't make an "arrangement" to pay a bit at a time?

No, Paypal dispute all the way is best.


----------



## Corner Mad House (18 January 2014)

A PayPal dispute is OK if you have not received your order in time or something straight forward.  If its about the fit or quality Shwmae have a habit of ensuring you are out of time to open an dispute.  Like the order takes over 30 days to arrive, they offer free alterations ... keep said article for 2 months and return without bothering to do any alterations ...  so now where do you go !!  Only way forward is the courts.   Its a bit of a bummer when the law cant help you.


----------



## babymare (18 January 2014)

But the more people who report to trading stds better. Hang in there  people keep fighting  keep plugging away. Money or no money this company needs bringing to rights. Not a "customer" but totally behind you all as loathe bad CS from companies
 nature of my job lol


----------



## ChrisGib1983 (19 January 2014)

Hello,
I am happy to say I have received my order from Shwmae after threatening legal action etc. I opened a dispute with Pay Pal and had my order within a week along with a few snotty, poorly worded emails. Before I received my order I requested a refund, after I received my order I asked what the policy is for return and refund due to overdue order....no reply. In short if you guys are waiting on an order and are having no luck in contacting company then open a dispute with Pay Pal, it's really easy, after you have opened the dispute you are asked to provide a description of the transaction, est delivery time etc. This will then go to the seller (Shwmae) who will have 30 days to provide and explanation. At this point the dispute will be between seller and buyer and Pay Pal will not be involved. At anytime within the 30 days you can escalate the dispute at which point the dispute is handed over to Pay Pal legal services. This is what I done. Amazing what the threat of legal action does.


----------



## Renvers (19 January 2014)

ChrisGib1983 said:



			Hello,
I am happy to say I have received my order from Shwmae after threatening legal action etc. I opened a dispute with Pay Pal and had my order within a week along with a few snotty, poorly worded emails. Before I received my order I requested a refund, after I received my order I asked what the policy is for return and refund due to overdue order....no reply. In short if you guys are waiting on an order and are having no luck in contacting company then open a dispute with Pay Pal, it's really easy, after you have opened the dispute you are asked to provide a description of the transaction, est delivery time etc. This will then go to the seller (Shwmae) who will have 30 days to provide and explanation. At this point the dispute will be between seller and buyer and Pay Pal will not be involved. At anytime within the 30 days you can escalate the dispute at which point the dispute is handed over to Pay Pal legal services. This is what I done. Amazing what the threat of legal action does.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you have sorted it out, shame about the snotty emails though. Do we get to see a picture of your horse wearing their onesie?


----------



## Corner Mad House (19 January 2014)

ChrisGib1983 said:



			Hello,
I am happy to say I have received my order from Shwmae after threatening legal action etc. I opened a dispute with Pay Pal and had my order within a week along with a few snotty, poorly worded emails. Before I received my order I requested a refund, after I received my order I asked what the policy is for return and refund due to overdue order....no reply. In short if you guys are waiting on an order and are having no luck in contacting company then open a dispute with Pay Pal, it's really easy, after you have opened the dispute you are asked to provide a description of the transaction, est delivery time etc. This will then go to the seller (Shwmae) who will have 30 days to provide and explanation. At this point the dispute will be between seller and buyer and Pay Pal will not be involved. At anytime within the 30 days you can escalate the dispute at which point the dispute is handed over to Pay Pal legal services. This is what I done. Amazing what the threat of legal action does.
		
Click to expand...

More importantly are you happy with the product you bought?

It really isn't right that you have to open a PayPal dispute just to receive your order.  

They really are a complete sham.


----------



## Jackfrost1 (20 January 2014)

The fb page is back on line with the winner of the competiton announced. Funny enough it was the piebald horse ridden sidesaddle who's picture was removed along with the several comments from customers asking where their products were. Not sure under what rules the competition ran, but if I was one of those entered and that photo was removed and it was done on likes, I think I'd be rather fed up! However I guess shwmae have their own ways of doing things just like their customer service.


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

Shall we start a book ... how long before the first comment arrives asking where their order is.


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

Oh that didn't last long ... the Shwmae FB page has disappeared again!!


----------



## *hic* (20 January 2014)

I can see it, with a photo sent by a happy customer and underneath it a request from a frustrated buyer asking if they can reply to her pm. Which gets the response:  Hi XXX, admin are just sorting consignments then will be straight back  x


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (20 January 2014)

Obviously all us on the other page have been blocked.......


----------



## sarahann1 (20 January 2014)

I can see it too, another customer is asking them to check there inbox. 

I find it astonishing they are *still* behaving so unprofessionally, they are either very silly, or clever scam artists, I hope it's not the latter.


----------



## PolarSkye (20 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			I can see it, with a photo sent by a happy customer and underneath it a request from a frustrated buyer asking if they can reply to her pm. Which gets the response:  Hi XXX, admin are just sorting consignments then will be straight back  x
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, it's a joke.  I'll bet good money that there is no admin, no customer service, no dispatch - it's still just a two-person operation.  If not, they need to manage their employees better  . . . if I worked for someone and behaved like this I'd get fired . . . I simply can't believe that they continue to trot out the same old stuff . . . "admin will sort/order has dispatched/courier has messed up/don't have the fabric/your order is bespoke so can't make alterations or offer refunds" . . . 

I have said this so many times before and I'm even boring myself . . . there is obviously a market for their product . . . it seems they are victims of their initial success . . . they need to scale back, hire some decent machinists, conduct proper negotiations with suppliers, smarten up the website (which is still appalling), completely revamp their FB page and get someone at least halfway versed in social media/marketing to take charge of it, STOP taking orders or making offers until they have fulfilled all back orders completely to the customers' satisfaction.

Until they do the above, they are onto a losing a proposition.

P


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

My word, I cant keep up with all of this ... I can see it again now !!!!  Its like 'peek-a-boo' Facebook


----------



## *hic* (20 January 2014)

Aw bless, another happy customer photo. Although I'd be worried that the hood is a little large and will slip down.


----------



## sarahann1 (20 January 2014)

They are asking for customer recommendations of what couriers to use now. I wonder if the existing couriers have started refusing to take orders from Shwmae given how many times they've blamed them for customers not getting their orders. 

So very unprofessional.


----------



## Dizzleton (20 January 2014)

This is now the second most replied to thread, just under Tessybear BOGOF


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

sarahann1 said:



			They are asking for customer recommendations of what couriers to use now. I wonder if the existing couriers have started refusing to take orders from Shwmae given how many times they've blamed them for customers not getting their orders. 

So very unprofessional.
		
Click to expand...

Love it ... what else did you expect from them !!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (20 January 2014)

I cant see their page so must be blocked...................


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			I cant see their page so must be blocked...................
		
Click to expand...

Try think link ... I am blocked as well but it lets me see !

https://www.facebook.com/ShwmaeProductsLtd?fref=ts


----------



## bexcy-bee (20 January 2014)

The pic of the grey horse in red good is my friend; I thought it looked far too close to his eyes...

She ordered that in the discount sale in December and it arrived beginning of jan, so very quick turn around!

Bexcy-bee x


----------



## Arizahn (20 January 2014)

Genuine question: what is the point of these hood/onesie things? They confuse me. Are they for preventing rugs from rubbing? How does the horse's skin breathe? I just don't understand them at all, sorry.


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

GOSH LOOK WHAT APPEARED ON THE SHWMAE FB .... am PSML


What is the point of a onesie some ask?

 A onesie which is designed by shwmae products ltd is a beautifully hand crafted overlocked product which is perfect for the following reasons:-

 * covering wounds or grazes which need protection from bugs/bedding or other forms of germs.

 * keeping horses hygienic and protected when in or outside of the stable

 * a turnout onesie is perfect for protecting horses from the elements when the owner can't be sure to get them in due to other commitments or wishing to still turn out in harsh weather.

 * helping with skin conditions which may results in wounds or rubs (used and proven through customer use)

 * thermal onesies are perfect for putting on a horse/pony after or before work to keep joints warm before work and slowly release heat helping prevent tying up etc... After work.

 * insulating heat during a cold and unforgiving spell of weather making sure your horse doesn't loose weight through being cold.

 * protecting horses from parasites during summer months when fly bites and bug bites are at their peak.


A shwmae products onesie is more then a rug... It's an essential easy to use garment.

 When designing the onesie shwmae took all health issues into consideration and are proud to say we are the only company to have thought of these points when manufacturing the product.

 2014 will see 7days dispatch turn around, outstanding second to non customer service and only the very best of designs for you and your horse.

 Buy with peace at shwmae from today and feel looked after and cared for by one of the worlds most known equine rugs companies


----------



## Arizahn (20 January 2014)

I don't mix Facebook and forums so can't see the Page, but thanks. Am still unconvinced, but each to their own I suppose. I don't really do any sort of rugging as have a yak/bear hybrid...


----------



## magicmoose (20 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			...one of the worlds most known equine rugs companies
		
Click to expand...

I think that the word Shwmae were looking for is infamous!


----------



## cptrayes (20 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			GOSH LOOK WHAT APPEARED ON THE SHWMAE FB .... am PSML


What is the point of a onesie some ask?

 A onesie which is designed by shwmae products ltd is a beautifully hand crafted overlocked product which is perfect for the following reasons:-

 * covering wounds or grazes which need protection from bugs/bedding or other forms of germs.

 * keeping horses hygienic and protected when in or outside of the stable

 * a turnout onesie is perfect for protecting horses from the elements when the owner can't be sure to get them in due to other commitments or wishing to still turn out in harsh weather.

 * helping with skin conditions which may results in wounds or rubs (used and proven through customer use)

 * thermal onesies are perfect for putting on a horse/pony after or before work to keep joints warm before work and slowly release heat helping prevent tying up etc... After work.

 * insulating heat during a cold and unforgiving spell of weather making sure your horse doesn't loose weight through being cold.

 * protecting horses from parasites during summer months when fly bites and bug bites are at their peak.


A shwmae products onesie is more then a rug... It's an essential easy to use garment.

 When designing the onesie shwmae took all health issues into consideration and are proud to say we are the only company to have thought of these points when manufacturing the product.

 2014 will see 7days dispatch turn around, outstanding second to non customer service and only the very best of designs for you and your horse.

 Buy with peace at shwmae from today and feel looked after and cared for by one of the worlds most known equine rugs companies
		
Click to expand...

Can they not at least get someone with decent grammar to write this marketing material????

Second to non (sic) service? Yes, they already deliver that, I think, just not quite in the way that they mean. Can't see that changing, but you never know.


----------



## PolarSkye (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Can they not at least get someone with decent grammar to write this marketing material????

Second to non (sic) service? Yes, they already deliver that, I think, just not quite in the way that they mean. Can't see that changing, but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said . . . they need massive help with their marketing across all their media . . . and it wouldn't cost them that much to have someone with a decent grasp of grammar to give their website a once over.

P


----------



## alliersv1 (20 January 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Can they not at least get someone with decent grammar to write this marketing material????

Second to non (sic) service? Yes, they already deliver that, I think, just not quite in the way that they mean. Can't see that changing, but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

Funny that. I just said much the same on "the hater's page"
Still, one man's rubbish grasp of the English language is another man's entertainment!


----------



## Jonesy (20 January 2014)

Page has gone again .... It's worse than the Hokey Cokey.


----------



## Pebble101 (20 January 2014)

They had announced the winner of their competition earlier, that nice coloured horse.


----------



## *hic* (20 January 2014)

It was indeed a very smart horse - but if you were the owner of one of the horses whose competition image is still on the page, showing how many likes it got, wouldn't you be a bit irritated that the photo of the "winning" horse had been removed some days ago and in fact you might have got more likes for your horse than the "winner" did?


----------



## Pebble101 (20 January 2014)

I hadn't been following the competition,  I just thought it was a lovely horse. To be honest I didnt think there would be a winner.


----------



## Elbie (20 January 2014)

I had a few ponderings:

* covering wounds or grazes which need protection from bugs/bedding or other forms of germs - isn't that what wound dressing is for? 

* keeping horses hygienic and protected when in or outside of the stable - sorry, keeping them hygienic??? Hygienic for what? So they can assist in surgery if needed?

* a turnout onesie is perfect for protecting horses from the elements when the owner can't be sure to get them in due to other commitments or wishing to still turn out in harsh weather. - isn't this what normal rugs are for?

* insulating heat during a cold and unforgiving spell of weather making sure your horse doesn't loose weight through being cold. - again, wouldn't a normal rug suffice?

Obviously if people want a onesie then they will buy one but at that price surely there are cheaper alternatives which have already been invented!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (20 January 2014)

A reply to them.....

What is the point of a onesie some ask?

A onesie which is designed by shwmae products ltd is a beautifully hand crafted overlocked product which is perfect for the following reasons:-

* covering wounds or grazes which need protection from bugs/bedding or other forms of germs.... This is what a sterile dressing is for isn't it?

* keeping horses hygienic and protected when in or outside of the stable.....
Would a onsie work like a sponge & soak up sweat & urine, how can they be hygenic?

* a turnout onesie is perfect for protecting horses from the elements when the owner can't be sure to get them in due to other commitments or wishing to still turn out in harsh weather......
Are they waterproof?

* helping with skin conditions which may results in wounds or rubs (used and proven through customer use).......
How? Dressings & lotions etc are for this aren't they?

* thermal onesies are perfect for putting on a horse/pony after or before work to keep joints warm before work and slowly release heat helping prevent tying up etc... After work........ 
Surely a rug after work needs to be breathable so the horse can gently return to his normal temperature & the rug should wick away sweat. I doubt if a onesie made from this material will accomplish that?

* insulating heat during a cold and unforgiving spell of weather making sure your horse doesn't loose weight through being cold.......... 
Surely the rug needs to be windproof which the onesie is not or a horse will not remain warm turned out in it in adverse weather.

* protecting horses from parasites during summer months when fly bites and bug bites are at their peak............ 
Are fly rugs not designed for this? & surely in the summer months a horse would unnecessarily sweat wearing a onsie in summer sun?

A shwmae products onesie is more then a rug... It's an essential easy to use garment.........
The onsie certainly isn't essential!

When designing the onesie shwmae took all health issues into consideration and are proud to say we are the only company to have thought of these points when manufacturing the product.......... 
I believe the claims made by the company regarding the health issues it is alleged to address are false. These claims need to be verified by some authority, vet, veterinary college, professor etc. They should not make these claims without some kind of medical authority backing their claims. 

2014 will see 7days dispatch turn around, outstanding second to non customer service and only the very best of designs for you and your horse...... 
This would be nice to see but on current experiences it appears unlikely. 

Buy with peace at shwmae from today and feel looked after and cared for by one of the worlds most known equine rugs companies.........
'From Today'?...I cannot see how things will miraculously change from today when for months they have been saying there is no problems. Additionally 'cared for by one of the worlds most known equine rugs companies'....... do they think they are Premier Equine/ Rhino/ Horsewear etc? They are well known though, unfortunately for all the wrong reasons.

I do hope they change their ways but I cannot see it. 

I penned this reply as the above poster was doing theirs so some duplication


----------



## Jackfrost1 (20 January 2014)

Was nupafeed not taken to court by the advertising authorities for making false claims though their adverts that needed veterinary proof or back up? Shwmae may well find themselves in similar hot water if not careful, maybe I will find out who I need to report it to. Did anyone screen shot the page before it went down yet again? The nupafeed incident was reported in horse and hound only a few weeks ago.


----------



## PolarSkye (20 January 2014)

Jackfrost1 said:



			Was nupafeed not taken to court by the advertising authorities for making false claims though their adverts that needed veterinary proof or back up? Shwmae may well find themselves in similar hot water if not careful, maybe I will find out who I need to report it to. Did anyone screen shot the page before it went down yet again? The nupafeed incident was reported in horse and hound only a few weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

This.  They need to be very careful not to fall foul of the ASA.  

P


----------



## babymare (20 January 2014)

ummmmm due to my constant chatter to OH he as just goggled the name Shwmae and it said it meant "long time no see" rather apt for all you guys waiting for your orders!!!!!!


----------



## Elbie (20 January 2014)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			I penned this reply as the above poster was doing theirs so some duplication 

Click to expand...

Yours is better though - you came up with more responses!


----------



## amandap (20 January 2014)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			A shwmae products onesie is more then a rug... It's an essential easy to use garment.........
		
Click to expand...

Essential?  Really? Says it all!


----------



## Elbie (20 January 2014)

amandap said:



			Essential?  Really? Says it all!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Yes they are unique in that they are the first company to make a onesie, but the purposes for it they have listed are not unique and there are other options out there (i.e. like a good old fashioned rug). So it does beg the question why need one at all?


----------



## JenJ (20 January 2014)

babymare said:



			ummmmm due to my constant chatter to OH he as just goggled the name Shwmae and it said it meant "long time no see" rather apt for all you guys waiting for your orders!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

best post on the thread.


----------



## abracadabra (20 January 2014)

Elbie said:



			Exactly. Yes they are unique in that they are the first company to make a onesie,
		
Click to expand...

Are they though? Definitely? Only I'm positive I've read on one of the many many Shwmae threads littering the interwebz that someone had owned something along these lines many years ago (think the 80's was mentioned? Wish I knew what forum that was on, but hey, so many threads complaining about Shwmae it could be anywhere!) And we've seen the compression suits with legs, before this 'onsie' craze started. I can without any doubt agree that they are the first to use the term onsies though.


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

abracadabra said:



			Are they though? Definitely? Only I'm positive I've read on one of the many many Shwmae threads littering the interwebz that someone had owned something along these lines many years ago (think the 80's was mentioned? Wish I knew what forum that was on, but hey, so many threads complaining about Shwmae it could be anywhere!) And we've seen the compression suits with legs, before this 'onsie' craze started. I can without any doubt agree that they are the first to use the term onsies though.
		
Click to expand...

That was actually on this thread .... but I am not offering to look back and find it .... and yes someone said they had a onsie for their horse in the 1980's


----------



## Elbie (20 January 2014)

As far as I was aware they are the only people to make them but am willing to be corrected!

Compression suit isn't really the same as a onesie IMO. The onesie just seems like a fleece rug with legs whereas the compression suits are high stretch fabric designed to regulate pressure etc. Bit like comparing slipper socks to flight socks!


----------



## Elbie (20 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			That was actually on this thread .... but I am not offering to look back and find it .... and yes someone said they had a onsie for their horse in the 1980's
		
Click to expand...

Blimey the 80s?! Was it like a shell suit lol.

Did it just not take off or have they always been looming in the background. Maybe Shwmae are the only ones currently manufacturing them now?


----------



## sychnant (20 January 2014)

These people make onesies as well: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Equi-threads/215254011875639


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

Jackfrost1 said:



			Was nupafeed not taken to court by the advertising authorities for making false claims though their adverts that needed veterinary proof or back up? Shwmae may well find themselves in similar hot water if not careful, maybe I will find out who I need to report it to. Did anyone screen shot the page before it went down yet again? The nupafeed incident was reported in horse and hound only a few weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

There is a screen shot of it on the True Reviews - Blocked Customers FB ... might be worth asking the person who posted it if they have the whole thing as she only posted the 'promise' at the bottom.


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

Churchills of England do lycra slips which are reportedly very good


----------



## mil1212 (20 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			That was actually on this thread .... but I am not offering to look back and find it .... and yes someone said they had a onsie for their horse in the 1980's
		
Click to expand...




abracadabra said:



			Are they though? Definitely? Only I'm positive I've read on one of the many many Shwmae threads littering the interwebz that someone had owned something along these lines many years ago (think the 80's was mentioned? Wish I knew what forum that was on, but hey, so many threads complaining about Shwmae it could be anywhere!) And we've seen the compression suits with legs, before this 'onsie' craze started. I can without any doubt agree that they are the first to use the term onsies though.
		
Click to expand...




Elbie said:



			As far as I was aware they are the only people to make them but am willing to be corrected!

Compression suit isn't really the same as a onesie IMO. The onesie just seems like a fleece rug with legs whereas the compression suits are high stretch fabric designed to regulate pressure etc. Bit like comparing slipper socks to flight socks!
		
Click to expand...




Elbie said:



			Blimey the 80s?! Was it like a shell suit lol.

Did it just not take off or have they always been looming in the background. Maybe Shwmae are the only ones currently manufacturing them now?
		
Click to expand...

That was me, when I had my 14hh pony she came with one, we called it her leotard, it was blue lyrca, i have a photo somewhere of her in it, would have been about 1988


----------



## Elbie (20 January 2014)

sychnant said:



			These people make onesies as well: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Equi-threads/215254011875639

Click to expand...

I'm learning so much about onesies! I would define a onesie as a rug that has the legs attached. I just thought other companies did the body suit types without the legs (like the 'bug rug' my share horse had). Didn't know there were others out there.

BTW, this wasn't steered intentionally to try and promote other companies, honest!


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

mil1212 said:



			That was me, when I had my 14hh pony she came with one, we called it her leotard, it was blue lyrca, i have a photo somewhere of her in it, would have been about 1988
		
Click to expand...

Wow ... do look the photo out and post it.


----------



## mil1212 (20 January 2014)

is annoying me so went and found it!
circa 1987/88, legs and tail were detachable, back legs aren't on here. It was banned from pony club camp as I was told it was cheating! (still won best turned out though  )


----------



## conniegirl (20 January 2014)

Churchills do a onsie with legs:
https://www.facebook.com/katy.fearn.3?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Venevidivici (20 January 2014)

Mil1212...2 things; 1) your pony's 80s outfit looks to fit waaaay better than any products from said company and 2) 'leotard' is just such an infinitely better product name! 

Please, somebody start up an 'Equitards' company ... a product to protect horsey coats from flies,mud,rain and, of course,equiturds...


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

mil1212 said:



			is annoying me so went and found it!
circa 1987/88, legs and tail were detachable, back legs aren't on here. It was banned from pony club camp as I was told it was cheating! (still won best turned out though  )
		
Click to expand...

Well that certainly proves that Shwmae were not the first to have the idea.   Lovely pony !


----------



## mil1212 (20 January 2014)

Venevidivici said:



			Mil1212...2 things; 1) your pony's 80s outfit looks to fit waaaay better than any products from said company and 2) 'leotard' is just such an infinitely better product name! 

Please, somebody start up an 'Equitards' company ... a product to protect horsey coats from flies,mud,rain and, of course,equiturds...  

Click to expand...

So thats the only outfit from the 80's that was classy!  Love the name equitard. 
I am such a hoarder I probably still have it in my tack room......


----------



## abracadabra (20 January 2014)

Elbie said:



			Compression suit isn't really the same as a onesie IMO. The onesie just seems like a fleece rug with legs whereas the compression suits are high stretch fabric designed to regulate pressure etc. Bit like comparing slipper socks to flight socks!
		
Click to expand...

Not really. I can see how someone might look at a compression suit with legs, and think, I can make one of those out of crappy  fleece and charge a fortune for them. Different uses, but essentialy its a rug with legs.


----------



## abracadabra (20 January 2014)

The 80's version looks so much better quality and fit.


----------



## abracadabra (20 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Well that certainly proves that Shwmae were not the first to have the idea.   Lovely pony !
		
Click to expand...

How embarrassing it must be to claim to have invented something thats already been invented eh? Ooops


----------



## Corner Mad House (20 January 2014)

Shwmae FB back up and guess what .... desperation or what!

50% off plus FREE 14days dispatch....

 Dont miss out! 

 Discount code valid for 48hrs only:-
 987357364

 2014 will see amazingly quick dispatches and customer services for amazingly cheap prices.


----------



## Dusty85 (20 January 2014)

Anyone else think that 'consigning' is the word that they've just learnt/looked up the meaning of? 
I think they must have used it about 10 times today.....


----------



## lisa_dundee (20 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Shwmae FB back up and guess what .... desperation or what!

50% off plus FREE 14days dispatch....

 Dont miss out! 

 Discount code valid for 48hrs only:-
 987357364

 2014 will see amazingly quick dispatches and customer services for amazingly cheap prices.
		
Click to expand...

Oh look, another made up imaginary discount code! Lol I'm sure they just type in random numbers that mean nothing at all!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (21 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			50% off plus FREE 14days dispatch....

 Dont miss out! 

 Discount code valid for 48hrs only:-
 987357364

 2014 will see amazingly quick dispatches and customer services for amazingly cheap prices.
		
Click to expand...

Quick dispatches?........ 50% off?.......cheap prices?.........customer service of any kind?........... they are right, that would be Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## russianhorse (21 January 2014)

I've just seen a photo on a fb of the workmanship on an item ....... It's appalling but shwmae call it over locking :/


----------



## sunleychops (21 January 2014)

mil1212 said:



			Love the name equitard.
		
Click to expand...


I think my horse may be an Equitard


----------



## Sheep (21 January 2014)

I have been keeping up with this thread but haven't posted yet.. but why on earth is there a socking great screenshot of payment screen taken on an iPad on most of the pages?


----------



## *hic* (21 January 2014)

Sheep said:



			I have been keeping up with this thread but haven't posted yet.. but why on earth is there a socking great screenshot of payment screen taken on an iPad on most of the pages?
		
Click to expand...

It looks as though the person doing the webs site produces similar quality product to the person doing the sewing.


----------



## Sheep (21 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			It looks as though the person doing the webs site produces similar quality product to the person doing the sewing.
		
Click to expand...

Lol! 

Also, their Terms and Conditions are downright bizarre given the (previously) high level of activity on Facebook: "If your product is damaged or inadequate on arrival the buyer must contact a consultant within 48hours of arrival at (pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk) Tel (07********1). Please remember all consultants are extremely busy please don't panic if the reply is not immediate. No evening calls after 4pm, weekend or bank holiday calls will be taken. Please do not contact us via the company facebook as this is not a safe system and is not managed by a consultant."

I could see that things weren't going well.. but are they so terminal that a Consultant must be... errr... consulted? For consigning a consignment by a consignee?

Also the rather ominous: "*All products are not refundable and this must be remembered when ordering......"


----------



## dunkley (21 January 2014)

The current state of FB is 'Up'  

This company make a wide range of products, I think including onesies.  I haven't heard anything detrimental - they just seem to quietly get on with what is needed 

http://www.facebook.com/snuggly.buggly.90?fref=ts


----------



## dunkley (21 January 2014)

I think everything at the moment smacks of desperation, and a hefty injection of delusion


----------



## FionaM12 (21 January 2014)

Sheep said:



			"Please do not contact us via the company facebook as this is not a safe system and is not managed by a consultant."
		
Click to expand...

I'll rewrite that bit for them. 

"Please do not contact us via the company facebook as this is a public place and we wouldn't want anyone to see if we never reply to you." 


There. Much better.


----------



## *hic* (21 January 2014)

The discount code doesn't work!


----------



## PolarSkye (21 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			The discount code doesn't work!
		
Click to expand...

Well now there's a surprise!

P


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			The discount code doesn't work!
		
Click to expand...

No surprise there then ... same issue on the Big Xmas Sale


----------



## little_critter (21 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Shwmae FB back up and guess what .... desperation or what!

50% off plus *FREE 14days dispatch*....

 Dont miss out! 

 Discount code valid for 48hrs only:-
 987357364

 2014 will see amazingly quick dispatches and customer services for amazingly cheap prices.
		
Click to expand...

"*2014 will see 7days dispatch *turn around, outstanding second to non customer service and only the very best of designs for you and your horse."

Errrm - so the promised 7 day dispatch in 2014 has already stretched to 14 days for the sale?


----------



## dunkley (21 January 2014)

There's a surprise - maybe they got it mixed up with a tracking number


----------



## *hic* (21 January 2014)

little_critter said:



			"*2014 will see 7days dispatch *turn around, outstanding second to non customer service and only the very best of designs for you and your horse."

Errrm - so the promised 7 day dispatch in 2014 has already stretched to 14 days for the sale?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the options are 14 day delivery free or 7 day delivery for £7.70.


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			To be fair the options are 14 day delivery free or 7 day delivery for £7.70.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest .... 30 day delivery if you are lucky regardless of what you pay for delivery.


----------



## *hic* (21 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			To be honest .... 30 day delivery if you are lucky regardless of what you pay for delivery.
		
Click to expand...

As short a time as that? Things WILL have improved!


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 January 2014)

If you think the T&C's are bad here is the 'Privacy Policy'  ... think it may have been posted on here before, maybe by herself pre-ban, but worth looking at again for the entertainment value if nothing else.  How many other companies put this on their web site!

Our rights a company

Dear members of the public/customers

As a seller we at Shwmae Products LTD are held to the customers rights at all times and are obliged to do our best to please on all attempts. We also as sellers have rights to protect ourselves and our company from the following situations.

Falsifying and fabricating circumstance and situations:-
* we are aware that as buyers it is your right to have an opinion on a product or service you receive. However if you have not purchased or had any service from our company to which you have factual evidence against ourselves or products it is not your right to fabricate or falsify evidence against us.

Exaggerating with intent to damage:-
* although it is your right to have an opinion on a service you have had or a product! all opinions must be 100% factual and not exaggerated in any form.

Derogatory comments:-
* again although opinions towards a service received or product is within your right. Comments aimed at a member of staff or company personal are to be avoided at all costs. Any comments found and proven to be personal can be held against the the person who said them.

Accusations with intent to ruin reputation:-
* all accusations must at all times be backed up with factual, non exaggerated or fabricated evidence and not contain words which unless proven in court are correct. For example fraud, scammers, thieves etc.... These accusations which used in the wrong way can be taken very seriously.

Sharing personal/private information:-
* all companies are obliged to share a company address, phone number and email contact. Any details away from these contacts such as personal addresses, phone numbers or contact details can not be shared without the owners consent.

In conclusion to the above, all opinions which are factual and can be backed up fully with the full experience of the experience you recieved when ordering and receiving an item is allowed however if your statements are in anyway found to be malice with intent to damage, exaggerated, or missing evidence can be held against you.

If you are not a customer and are found to be messaging, calling or swaying potential customers you can be held accountable for damages.

If you are a past customer of shwmaes and have a true report you are obliged to fill in all evidence including offered compensation, offered refunds or offered ways of resolution to your complaint. Missing this evidence can be again classed as intent to damage the companies reputation.

If your order is found to be within company rights for example within time, within the order form ordered etc... And you also provide false evidence to customers or online forums with fabricated evidence we again can class this as an intent to damage the companies name.

Shwmae Products LTD :- Company Number :- 07815626 Tel:- 07523983596
Registered address:- Bromyard, Herefordshire, HR7 4LU
UK email:- pay.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk Overseas email:- shwmaeproducts.aus@hotmail.com
Company registered director:- Ms Jessica Clarke Company Origin:- South Wales UK


----------



## onlytheponely (21 January 2014)

I just can't shake the image in my head of a girl sitting on her bed (pony themed duvet, predominantly pink/purple) with a thought bubble. 

She is writing these T's & C's on a pad of paper (pony themed and pink/purple in colour) with a 'My Little Pony' pen that has a wobbly MLP on the top (pink/purple in colour with glitter effect). 

I have no idea why this has happened, can't get it out of my head and I hate pink/purple with a passion :-(


----------



## Elbie (21 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			If you think the T&C's are bad here is the 'Privacy Policy'  ... think it may have been posted on here before, maybe by herself pre-ban, but worth looking at again for the entertainment value if nothing else.  How many other companies put this on their web site!

Our rights a company

Dear members of the public/customers

As a seller we at Shwmae Products LTD are held to the customers rights at all times and are obliged to do our best to please on all attempts. We also as sellers have rights to protect ourselves and our company from the following situations.

Falsifying and fabricating circumstance and situations:-
* we are aware that as buyers it is your right to have an opinion on a product or service you receive. However if you have not purchased or had any service from our company to which you have factual evidence against ourselves or products it is not your right to fabricate or falsify evidence against us.

Exaggerating with intent to damage:-
* although it is your right to have an opinion on a service you have had or a product! all opinions must be 100% factual and not exaggerated in any form.

Derogatory comments:-
* again although opinions towards a service received or product is within your right. Comments aimed at a member of staff or company personal are to be avoided at all costs. Any comments found and proven to be personal can be held against the the person who said them.

Accusations with intent to ruin reputation:-
* all accusations must at all times be backed up with factual, non exaggerated or fabricated evidence and not contain words which unless proven in court are correct. For example fraud, scammers, thieves etc.... These accusations which used in the wrong way can be taken very seriously.

Sharing personal/private information:-
* all companies are obliged to share a company address, phone number and email contact. Any details away from these contacts such as personal addresses, phone numbers or contact details can not be shared without the owners consent.

In conclusion to the above, all opinions which are factual and can be backed up fully with the full experience of the experience you recieved when ordering and receiving an item is allowed however if your statements are in anyway found to be malice with intent to damage, exaggerated, or missing evidence can be held against you.

If you are not a customer and are found to be messaging, calling or swaying potential customers you can be held accountable for damages.

If you are a past customer of shwmaes and have a true report you are obliged to fill in all evidence including offered compensation, offered refunds or offered ways of resolution to your complaint. Missing this evidence can be again classed as intent to damage the companies reputation.

If your order is found to be within company rights for example within time, within the order form ordered etc... And you also provide false evidence to customers or online forums with fabricated evidence we again can class this as an intent to damage the companies name.

Shwmae Products LTD :- Company Number :- 07815626 Tel:- 07523983596
Registered address:- Bromyard, Herefordshire, HR7 4LU
UK email:- pay.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk Overseas email:- shwmaeproducts.aus@hotmail.com
Company registered director:- Ms Jessica Clarke Company Origin:- South Wales UK
		
Click to expand...

Bizarre! Oh wait, I haven't bought a product though so am I alowed to say that?


----------



## Jonesy (21 January 2014)

Elbie said:



			Bizarre! Oh wait, I haven't bought a product though so am I alowed to say that?
		
Click to expand...

do mean .... "so am I aloud to say that?" 

Sniggers at previous grammatical errors by said company :lol:


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			do mean .... "so am I aloud to say that?" 

Sniggers at previous grammatical errors by said company :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Beat me too it!


----------



## Marydoll (21 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			If you think the T&C's are bad here is the 'Privacy Policy'  ... think it may have been posted on here before, maybe by herself pre-ban, but worth looking at again for the entertainment value if nothing else.  How many other companies put this on their web site!

Our rights a company

Dear members of the public/customers

As a seller we at Shwmae Products LTD are held to the customers rights at all times and are obliged to do our best to please on all attempts. We also as sellers have rights to protect ourselves and our company from the following situations.

Falsifying and fabricating circumstance and situations:-
* we are aware that as buyers it is your right to have an opinion on a product or service you receive. However if you have not purchased or had any service from our company to which you have factual evidence against ourselves or products it is not your right to fabricate or falsify evidence against us.

Exaggerating with intent to damage:-
* although it is your right to have an opinion on a service you have had or a product! all opinions must be 100% factual and not exaggerated in any form.

Derogatory comments:-
* again although opinions towards a service received or product is within your right. Comments aimed at a member of staff or company personal are to be avoided at all costs. Any comments found and proven to be personal can be held against the the person who said them.

Accusations with intent to ruin reputation:-
* all accusations must at all times be backed up with factual, non exaggerated or fabricated evidence and not contain words which unless proven in court are correct. For example fraud, scammers, thieves etc.... These accusations which used in the wrong way can be taken very seriously.

Sharing personal/private information:-
* all companies are obliged to share a company address, phone number and email contact. Any details away from these contacts such as personal addresses, phone numbers or contact details can not be shared without the owners consent.

In conclusion to the above, all opinions which are factual and can be backed up fully with the full experience of the experience you recieved when ordering and receiving an item is allowed however if your statements are in anyway found to be malice with intent to damage, exaggerated, or missing evidence can be held against you.

If you are not a customer and are found to be messaging, calling or swaying potential customers you can be held accountable for damages.

If you are a past customer of shwmaes and have a true report you are obliged to fill in all evidence including offered compensation, offered refunds or offered ways of resolution to your complaint. Missing this evidence can be again classed as intent to damage the companies reputation.

If your order is found to be within company rights for example within time, within the order form ordered etc... And you also provide false evidence to customers or online forums with fabricated evidence we again can class this as an intent to damage the companies name.

Shwmae Products LTD :- Company Number :- 07815626 Tel:- 07523983596
Registered address:- Bromyard, Herefordshire, HR7 4LU
UK email:- pay.shwmaeproductsltd.co.uk Overseas email:- shwmaeproducts.aus@hotmail.com
Company registered director:- Ms Jessica Clarke Company Origin:- South Wales UK
		
Click to expand...

This is surely a joke???
Any company that feels the need to have T&C like those above covering themselves to such an extent before anyone has even bought anything from them would give me, a potential customer real cause for concern.........reading that would put red flags up immediately and pretty much ensure  i wouldnt touch any company with these sort of t&c with 2 bargepoles never mind 1 and take my custom elsewhere.


----------



## dunkley (21 January 2014)

Current status of FB page is ................... 'Down'


----------



## Elbie (21 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Beat me too it!
		
Click to expand...

I'm face-palming with the fact that I spelt allowed wrong as well! That's what you get for HHO-ing during work hours!


----------



## Corner Mad House (21 January 2014)

Marydoll said:



			This is surely a joke???
Any company that feels the need to have T&C like those above covering themselves to such an extent before anyone has even bought anything from them would give me, a potential customer real cause for concern.........reading that would put red flags up immediately and pretty much ensure  i wouldnt touch any company with these sort of t&c with 2 bargepoles never mind 1 and take my custom elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Its pretty hard to find on the Web site and is under Privacy Policy, but its there !


----------



## Jonesy (21 January 2014)

Elbie said:



			I'm face-palming with the fact that I spelt allowed wrong as well! That's what you get for HHO-ing during work hours!
		
Click to expand...

to be fair, it could easily be a typo with just one L missing ... however, I could not help myself


----------



## Penny Less (21 January 2014)

I doubt if a lot of people actually read T & Cs, they just tick the box. I know I have been guilty of it in the past.


----------



## Jonesy (21 January 2014)

but are their t & c's legally enforceable? They don't seem to adhere to distance selling regulations with regard to fulfilling orders and I am sure there are plenty of other selling regs they don't bother with.


----------



## HollyWoozle (21 January 2014)

I can't believe they actually write things like that on their website! If I went on there with the intention of buying something then that would set my alarm bells ringing for sure! You really couldn't make this whole thing up. 

I'd be tempted to find it all hilarious if there weren't people left out of pocket.


----------



## Renvers (21 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			but are their t & c's legally enforceable? They don't seem to adhere to distance selling regulations with regard to fulfilling orders and I am sure there are plenty of other selling regs they don't bother with.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine that these would be trumped by the Distance Selling Regulations. They are quite laughable aren't they, pretty much tell prospective customers that Shamey expect customer's to be dissatisfied and take issue with them. Wouldn't make me comfortable purchasing from them


----------



## Marydoll (22 January 2014)

Renvers said:



			I imagine that these would be trumped by the Distance Selling Regulations. They are quite laughable aren't they, pretty much tell prospective customers that Shamey expect customer's to be dissatisfied and take issue with them. Wouldn't make me comfortable purchasing from them
		
Click to expand...

I think theyd be trumped by trading standards as well, and if you make an order by phone you'd hang up before they got half way through their list


----------



## Centauress (22 January 2014)

Why are They Still Allowed to Trade?


----------



## Corner Mad House (22 January 2014)

HollyWoozle said:



			I'd be tempted to find it all hilarious if there weren't people left out of pocket.
		
Click to expand...

I do find it hilarious and I am out of pocket!


----------



## *hic* (22 January 2014)

I found it sad that these two young girls have had a good idea, managed to get a lot of interest in it and seem unable to bring themselves to take on board the advice they have been given to run the business properly. Having now seen pictures of some of the horses that have recently left their "care" I am appalled. It's not just the injuries attributed to the zips on the onesies but the apparent neglect. That is a whole new ball game and I am truly shocked and saddened.


----------



## Shutterbug (22 January 2014)

I find this absolutey hilarious

"If you are not a customer and are found to be messaging, calling or swaying potential customers you can be held accountable for damages."

I'm afraid that the "Privacy Policy" alone would prevent me from placing an order with this company - they might as well just put a notice up saying "Dont talk bad about us without proof or else!"


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 January 2014)

Shutterbug said:



			I find this absolutey hilarious

"If you are not a customer and are found to be messaging, calling or swaying potential customers you can be held accountable for damages."

I'm afraid that the "Privacy Policy" alone would prevent me from placing an order with this company - they might as well just put a notice up saying "Dont talk bad about us without proof or else!"
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much lol 

I have never bought from them, never will and will openly say that I think their products look cr@p, poorly sewn and quite frankly dangerous.

Horses get themselves into enough scrapes, without adding shoddily made lycra suits into the equation.

So Sue me for my opinion guys  I am entitled to it through the freedom of speech act so Im afraid that trumps those childish and not very well thought out T+Cs  Trading standards would rip those T+Cs to shreds.


----------



## Penny Less (22 January 2014)

A lot of blank space on the facebook page, obviously under renovation again


----------



## Corner Mad House (22 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			Having now seen pictures of some of the horses that have recently left their "care" I am appalled. It's not just the injuries attributed to the zips on the onesies but the apparent neglect. That is a whole new ball game and I am truly shocked and saddened.
		
Click to expand...

The state of that poor horse was disgusting.

Photos are on the Shwmae True Reviews - Blocked Customers FB


----------



## Dusty85 (22 January 2014)

I have to say I saw that too- Poor horse, who ever did that deserves to be prosecuted.


----------



## PolarSkye (23 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			I found it sad that these two young girls have had a good idea, managed to get a lot of interest in it and seem unable to bring themselves to take on board the advice they have been given to run the business properly.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, we don't actually know what advice they have received . . . they are under no obligation to take advice from people they don't know on a forum.  Based on their behaviour/the verbage on the website, etc., I very much doubt they are receiving any professional business advice - and, if they are, and they are acting on it, the business professionals advising them leave a lot to be desired!

P


----------



## Elbie (23 January 2014)

Shutterbug said:



			I find this absolutey hilarious

"If you are not a customer and are found to be messaging, calling or swaying potential customers you can be held accountable for damages."

I'm afraid that the "Privacy Policy" alone would prevent me from placing an order with this company - they might as well just put a notice up saying "Dont talk bad about us without proof or else!"
		
Click to expand...

Does make me laugh.

I'm not a customer of E&L insurance, never have been, but I've heard enough bad reviews (from clients and vets) that would make me 'sway' people not to insure with them.

At the end of the day, if you hear something bad about a company, you're going to pass that on.


----------



## suestowford (23 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			The state of that poor horse was disgusting.

Photos are on the Shwmae True Reviews - Blocked Customers FB
		
Click to expand...

Shame this is a closed group, it's like a secret society


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (23 January 2014)

suestowford said:



			Shame this is a closed group, it's like a secret society 

Click to expand...

If you asked to be added they probably will. Not a secret society.


----------



## Dusty85 (23 January 2014)

Yup nothing secret- I asked and I joined... And I don't personally know anyone who was on it/created it


----------



## scrunchie (23 January 2014)

Dusty85 said:



			Yup nothing secret- I asked and I joined... And I don't personally know anyone who was on it/created it
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## Jonesy (23 January 2014)

It was made closed group as when open anyone can see comments etc even the directors from shwmae - one member did post messages she had received from the director and I believe they are still on there. The director was more or less quoting what had been written in the group. 

Anyone can join the group, in fact I would think they would rather more peoe did join. There seems to be a few more cans of worms appearing, including the mare in very poor condition


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (23 January 2014)

Do they usually advertise on Ebay? I have just stumbled across this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Equine-onesie-/281251635846?pt=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item417be76286


----------



## Penny Less (23 January 2014)

That's them, they have 100% positive feed back


----------



## *hic* (23 January 2014)

MrsJingle said:



			Do they usually advertise on Ebay? I have just stumbled across this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Equine-onesie-/281251635846?pt=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item417be76286

Click to expand...

Nope that's a special advertised on ebay with defects *splits sides laughing*. It's been hyped up for the past couple of days.


----------



## *hic* (23 January 2014)

Penny Less said:



			That's them, they have 100% positive feed back 

Click to expand...

Look more closely - half of it is for stuff they've bought and on their seller feedback they have a neg saying the product never arrived, but it's over 12 months old and so is not counted in the %age figures.


----------



## alliersv1 (23 January 2014)

"With a combination of 30yrs experience in horses between the two founders"

Chinny.


----------



## Corner Mad House (23 January 2014)

And whats more according to eBay they are in Newport not Bromyard ... how very odd


----------



## Corner Mad House (24 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			And whats more according to eBay they are in Newport not Bromyard ... how very odd
		
Click to expand...

Interesting the post code they have put on the Newport address is not a Newport address but one that is close to the registered address for the company?

Now why should they do that?


----------



## Amateuristic (24 January 2014)

According to FB they are also the highest bidder on their own item... ( I do not know this as fact, but the person stating it seems confident that it is the case)


----------



## Corner Mad House (24 January 2014)

Amateuristic said:



			According to FB they are also the highest bidder on their own item... ( I do not know this as fact, but the person stating it seems confident that it is the case)
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure about that, how can they know who is bidding when the eBay names are not shown on the bidding list?    If it is true then I will be straight on there to report them, but it needs to be proven first I think.   

That said I wouldn't put it past them to do such a thing really to boost the bidding


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 January 2014)

Someone else got their money back


----------



## cross (25 January 2014)

The giggle for the morning. Yesterday a person received his onesie. Now the funny thing is that because it had not arrived within the alloted time scale  and all that he received was rude messages from the company when he asked as to when he would expect it. He opened a paypal dispute. He won the paypal dispute as the company had not only breached its delivery timescale BUT had provided both the person AND paypal with false tracking details!!. 

Several weeks pass yet a onesie that he does not want, that he has not paid for has arrived with him - now that's what I call good organisation on the company's behalf - NOT!! Paypal have advised him that if the company want return of their goods, they will have to arrange to pick it up - will see how long that takes them!!!

On a separate note, as posted above, yet another person has received her funds back from paypal - this shows how vital it is to keep this forum and others going, so we can all help and advise those who have experienced the same problems as many of us have had with this company.  My maths is not fab, but I reckon out that since this thread started that out of the ones we know of, nearly £5'000 has had to be returned to customers by the company.


----------



## Jonesy (25 January 2014)

That is a good amount of money returned to customers left in the lurch. I wonder if they will buck their ideas up on future orders?


----------



## Corner Mad House (25 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			That is a good amount of money returned to customers left in the lurch. I wonder if they will buck their ideas up on future orders?
		
Click to expand...


Oh I seriously doubt that.  They only refund if they cant wriggle out of and only through a PayPal dispute.  Anyone will goods that don't fit or goods that fall apart when worn the first time have to go through the courts.  As they have not paid the outstanding CCJ then this does not bode well for those of us taking that particular route.


----------



## babymare (25 January 2014)

i agree going through courts doesnt mean you will get money back but it will affect them so it wont be a lost cause but understand you blooming wont your money


----------



## abracadabra (25 January 2014)

cross said:



			The giggle for the morning. Yesterday a person received his onesie. Now the funny thing is that because it had not arrived within the alloted time scale  and all that he received was rude messages from the company when he asked as to when he would expect it. He opened a paypal dispute. He won the paypal dispute as the company had not only breached its delivery timescale BUT had provided both the person AND paypal with false tracking details!!. 

Several weeks pass yet a onesie that he does not want, that he has not paid for has arrived with him - now that's what I call good organisation on the company's behalf - NOT!! Paypal have advised him that if the company want return of their goods, they will have to arrange to pick it up - will see how long that takes them!!!
		
Click to expand...

You forgot to mention that the advice from Paypal was given only after the person rang up to explain the situation *again* and the first contact from Paypal was a message telling the 'buyer' that they needed to pay up for the unwanted (yet received) item. 
This suggests to me that JC & co. had been on to Paypal telling tall tales of non-payers, otherwise how else could they have known that an item had been received, given the order was previously cancelled and a dispute opened, won, and closed.


----------



## Corner Mad House (25 January 2014)

abracadabra said:



			You forgot to mention that the advice from Paypal was given only after the person rang up to explain the situation *again* and the first contact from Paypal was a message telling the 'buyer' that they needed to pay up for the unwanted (yet received) item. 
This suggests to me that JC & co. had been on to Paypal telling tall tales of non-payers, otherwise how else could they have known that an item had been received, given the order was previously cancelled and a dispute opened, won, and closed.
		
Click to expand...

Very good point.


----------



## HollyWoozle (26 January 2014)

*Bump*


----------



## Corner Mad House (26 January 2014)

Anyone noticed the Shwmae FB page .... Me thinks that Shwmae are deleting any comments apart from their own as soon as they come in so potential customers or customers enquiring about their order can not be contacted by anyone else.   Must be a full time job for them!


----------



## Jonesy (26 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Anyone noticed the Shwmae FB page .... Me thinks that Shwmae are deleting any comments apart from their own as soon as they come in so potential customers or customers enquiring about their order can not be contacted by anyone else.   Must be a full time job for them!
		
Click to expand...

*nods* of course they are. I do feel this urge to post on the share competition as the onesie on offer is the same one on the ebay auction. But am sitting on my hands even though they are twitching.


----------



## dunkley (26 January 2014)

A friend of mine has shared their 'giveaway' photograph, but added this text to it .............

"Please don't share this picture and support this company. They have a lot of unhappy customers who are either waiting months for their goods or are awaiting refunds for shoddy / undelivered items. Sometimes both! Google Shwmae and do some research before parting with your cash x

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...hwmae-horse-products/page100&highlight=shwmae

Any negative comments on their facebook page are deleted within minutes, and the customer/complainer blocked.

Please - share THIS, and hopefully save some people a bit of financial loss and heartache.

(You will need to copy and paste my status, as well)"

It is just upsetting seeing so many people sharing without realising just what is going on in the background.

Another friend commented on the share photograph, and as many others as she could, but they were all deleted within minutes, and she found herself blocked.  (I could have told her that would happen!  )


----------



## Corner Mad House (26 January 2014)

At this rate they will need an admin team for the FB page


----------



## RainbowDash (26 January 2014)

I've been following this thread since before Christmas.  It makes grim reading - I agree it should stand to allow potential customers  to make up their own minds.

X


----------



## Jonesy (27 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			At this rate they will need an admin team for the FB page   

Click to expand...

They don't need one - if they are not about on FB the page gets disabled so that you can't find it and add comments to pictures whilst they are not around.


----------



## Corner Mad House (27 January 2014)

Trading advises in their publication; A short guide for business on distance selling.

Consumer Protection &#8211; (Distance Selling) Regulations 2000 (DSRs) extract
 3.23 Where the DSRs give consumers the right to cancel an order, this right is unconditional and begins from the moment the contract is concluded. Unlike when buying from a shop, the first time that a consumer will typically have an opportunity to examine goods purchased by distance means is when they receive them. The DSRs give consumers who buy by distance means more rights than consumers who shop in person. When a distance consumer cancels a contract to which the cancellation provisions apply they are entitled to a refund of any money they have paid in relation to the contract even if the goods are not defective in any way.
 3.46 As soon as possible after the consumer cancels, and in any case within 30 days at the latest. You must refund the consumers money even if you have not yet collected the goods or had them returned to you by the consumer. You cannot insist on the goods being received by you before you make a refund.
 3.48 The DSRs require you to refund any money paid by or on behalf of the consumer in relation to the contract to the person who made the payment. This means the full price of the goods, or deposit or prepayment made, including the cost of delivery. The essence of distance selling is that consumers buy from home and receive goods at home. In these circumstances, almost every case of home shopping will involve delivery of the goods ordered and so delivery forms an essential part of the contract


----------



## Centauress (27 January 2014)

Why Haven't They Been Arrested Yet?????? 
What They are Doing is STEALING!!!!!


----------



## evillyn (27 January 2014)

Here you go something else for you!

http://shwmaeproducts.proboards.com/

Thats right folks their very own forum! Where apparently you can speak freely lol!


----------



## poops (28 January 2014)

This "invitation" came up on my facebook page evillyn.They must be targeting all the facebook horsey groups but I will resist joining!


----------



## lula (28 January 2014)

evillyn said:



			Here you go something else for you!

http://shwmaeproducts.proboards.com/

Thats right folks their very own forum! Where apparently you can speak freely lol!
		
Click to expand...

That should be dull then.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 January 2014)

Something else for them to waste time on and not complete their orders  really will these girls never learn??


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (28 January 2014)

I haven't got involved in this thread as I am not a customer of Shwmae but I am part of the group of women (me and my 2 friends) who purchased the horse in awful condition that is referred to further up this thread a week and a half ago from these girls.  I don't particularly want to get into the detail about her condition on here (I believe my friend is keeping you up to date on fb re her progress on the blocked customer page  ) but I did want to say that my biggest concern about the forum that they have set up is that it appears to be more focused on horses for free/under £1k/for sale - it looks to me like these girls look like they are basically setting themselves up as middle men/dealers.  If it was truly a forum for their products, why is the first thread area all about horses for rescue etc?


----------



## Elbie (28 January 2014)

Brilliant - have you noticed on their forum that they have 3 posts in the "customer reviews" section, all started by admin!


----------



## lula (28 January 2014)

Elbie said:



			Brilliant - have you noticed on their forum that they have 3 posts in the "customer reviews" section, all started by admin!
		
Click to expand...

well, i have noted that a thread with 2 comments that was there around 9am this morning under general chat has been deleted already. They're going to have to employ people just to police and delete comments 24/7 on their 'forum' and fb page at this rate.


----------



## Patterdale (28 January 2014)

I would suggest that it's probably best not to post on their new 'forum.' I agree with the above poster who says its just a hub for cheap horses and its probably a good idea to not add to their traffic.


----------



## dunkley (28 January 2014)

And of course it would give them details of posters' IP addresses etc .........................


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I would suggest that it's probably best not to post on their new 'forum.' I agree with the above poster who says its just a hub for cheap horses and its probably a good idea to not add to their traffic.
		
Click to expand...

I am very much inclined to agree with this.


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 January 2014)

dunkley said:



			And of course it would give them details of posters' IP addresses etc .........................
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should mentioned that.   Someone who used to be a regular on this forum but had not purchased from Shwmae joined the true review FB page and now Jessica Clarke is sending them unwanted private messages, both on FB and eBay.  I think that is called harassment isn't it?


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 January 2014)

Someone with a sense of humour ... Shwmae FB page

For Sale, a one legged pony. Ideal for you love I should think judging from what I have seen about your terrible onesies on numerous online forums. I don't think it all lies either, you seem to good at giving it gob and nowt else. Interested? Pop me a message and I'll take a peek later. Laters Cheers.


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 January 2014)

The posts from this person lasted about 15mins, but they were very active and put up several .... no doubt blocked now


So sad I know .... but YAH I got post 3000


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Funny you should mentioned that.   Someone who used to be a regular on this forum but had not purchased from Shwmae joined the true review FB page and now Jessica Clarke is sending them unwanted private messages, both on FB and eBay.  I think that is called harassment isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

IF they are threatening or interfere with the person peace of mind yes I think they can be classed as harassment .
Might be worth the person taking a trip into her local police station with her computer.


----------



## FionaM12 (28 January 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			IF they are threatening or interfere with the person peace of mind yes I think they can be classed as harassment .
Might be worth the person taking a trip into her local police station with her computer.
		
Click to expand...

If she has being replying to the messages, it's not harassment. I recently received anonymous unpleasant massages via Facebook, but because I'd replied several times (just to ask who they were etc) the police said it's not harassment. If I'd only replied to ask them to stop and said nothing else, yet the messages continued, then it would have been harassment.


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 January 2014)

Thought I would share this as it is rather funny .... this is a notice put up by Admin on the Shwmae Proboard Forum

Post by Admin on 52 minutes ago

 Hello & Welcome to all,

 When becoming a member of Shwmae Products LTD forum you agree to all of the below rules and are insisted to read them in full before continuing through the forum.
 Any breech of rules could end up with a warning and eventually life IP ban.

 * Members are not permitted in any way to insult, undermine, belittle or bully other members 
 * Members must at all times respect staff rules regardless of their own opinions
 * Members are not permitted to use this forum for online vendettas or to down other companies
 * Forum members must never have multiple accounts and if more then one using an IP must tell admin the reason for this


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			If she has being replying to the messages, it's not harassment. I recently received anonymous unpleasant massages via Facebook, but because I'd replied several times (just to ask who they were etc) the police said it's not harassment. If I'd only replied to ask them to stop and said nothing else, yet the messages continued, then it would have been harassment.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I am aware she has not responded at all.


----------



## onlytheponely (28 January 2014)

From what was written on the true reviews page it appears that JC has somehow found out her private email address and sent messages to her through that. Previously she sent her messages through her Fb account, both were instigated by JC.

ETA sorry not email address, she was contacted through her ebay account.


----------



## FionaM12 (28 January 2014)

I would suggest that allegations of harassment and hearsay should probably be kept off this thread. Only because we don't want the thread taken down.


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			I would suggest that allegations of harassment and hearsay should probably be kept off this thread. Only because we don't want the thread taken down. 

Click to expand...

Whoops, sorry.


----------



## Corner Mad House (28 January 2014)

On the Shwmae FB page, I think it was the USA one, they had claimed they were sending several shipments of  onsies out to Egypt to the people caring for the horses suffering from neglect, abuse and malnutrition.  Guess what, nothing ever arrived!  Must be a delivery issue of course.


----------



## springgrass (28 January 2014)

Phew!!! Finally reached the end of this thread which has been a bit like an episode of rogue traders and watchdog all rolled into one tragic, frustrating palava! 
Never have I seen such terrible reviews and such poor customer relations. The evidence is all in this thread and all over the internet! I won't be buying anything from these cowboys (girls...) and I hope the reviews on this thread remain available for all to see. I'm especially flabbergasted by the attitude of the 'company director'. What an absolute joke! 
Hope everyone manages to get their money back eventually before the company folds in


----------



## Jonesy (29 January 2014)

Those still having issues need to contact Herefordshire Trading Standards if they have not already done so, assume this is because they are now trading in Herefordshire area.


----------



## Amateuristic (29 January 2014)

I just got a friend request from JC... That'll be an 'ignore' then!


----------



## tinap (29 January 2014)

Amateuristic said:



			I just got a friend request from JC... That'll be an 'ignore' then!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Centauress (29 January 2014)

And Me, How Has She Found Out?
Worried Now


----------



## Amateuristic (29 January 2014)

You have probably replied to something somewhere and she has just clicked on your name. 
Don't reply, click delete and block her if you feel necessary. Personally I find it laughable that she is spending the time searching out people mentionning her company when she needs to be making and sending the items people have paid for! Utterly infuriating


----------



## Jonesy (29 January 2014)

maybe your FB settings are such that she can't message you unless you are friends?


----------



## abracadabra (29 January 2014)

Centauress said:



			And Me, How Has She Found Out?
Worried Now
		
Click to expand...

What are you worried for, she's nobody!

If she spent as much time on her products as she did censoring the interwebz, job'd be a good 'un.


----------



## PolarSkye (29 January 2014)

Dear Jessica, 

As you will have noticed, I have rejected your "Friend" request on Facebook.  How ironic that you would take the time to "Friend" me on FB when a) we are patently NOT friends (look up the word patently); and b) you chose to completely ignore my (polite) PMs to your business FB page.  

Had I accepted your request, you would have found my page rather dull . . . I chat to (former) work colleagues, get updates from family overseas, post updates on my dogs/horse/teenage children . . . nothing sinister and certainly nothing that you could claim to be controversial or "reportable."  As we are neither friends, family or colleagues, I have rejected your request and told FB that I do not know you (which is true) . . . you will not be able to send me another request.

Instead of "stalking" people on FB so that you can spy on their walls/updates, why not try actually fulfilling customers' orders in a timely fashion.

Sincerely,

PolarSkye (aka Naomi Higgins)


----------



## tinap (29 January 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Dear Jessica, 

As you will have noticed, I have rejected your "Friend" request on Facebook.  How ironic that you would take the time to "Friend" me on FB when a) we are patently NOT friends (look up the word patently); and b) you chose to completely ignore my (polite) PMs to your business FB page.  

Had I accepted your request, you would have found my page rather dull . . . I chat to (former) work colleagues, get updates from family overseas, post updates on my dogs/horse/teenage children . . . nothing sinister and certainly nothing that you could claim to be controversial or "reportable."  As we are neither friends, family or colleagues, I have rejected your request and told FB that I do not know you (which is true) . . . you will not be able to send me another request.

Instead of "stalking" people on FB so that you can spy on their walls/updates, why not try actually fulfilling customers' orders in a timely fashion.

Sincerely,

PolarSkye (aka Naomi Higgins)
		
Click to expand...

Very well said! I am completely baffled as to why she wishes to stalk our walls. Does she think we spend our days slagging her company off?? I have much better things to do.


----------



## scrunchie (29 January 2014)

** wonders if we are going to see the word 'patently' overused in Jessica's new set of rules. **


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

Oddly enough  I have not received a "Friend" request from Dear Jessica, but there again I am a disgruntled customer about to take her company to court so I guess she knows my name!!

I actually think they have a big problem and are now desperately trying to drum up customers, hence all the "Friend" requests.  Also the 'new' forum that Shwmae have set up is running flash auction sales of 'pre-made' items starting at very low prices.  Sort of blows the custom made claim out of the water somewhat me thinks.   So I think she is spending time doing all this 'marketing' as they do not have any orders to fulfil.  Oh there maybe loads and loads of orders they have not sent out, but if the customer has been vocal in any way then they will not receive their order on principle.

Well that's my thoughts on the latest happenings, also if you look at the Shwmae FB page Shwmae are making lots and lots of very chatty replies but there are no customer or potential customer questions.   At first I thought they were removing them all PDQ, but now I am thinking that maybe its all a rouse to look like its business as usual (Ha, sorry that wasn't meant to be funny)


----------



## JessC (29 January 2014)

Hello all,

It's Jessica here... I am coming online to now beg that this stops. People from this forum and the hate group are now threatening my horses and people close to me.

This all started as a hate against the company but you've taken it too far now. By all means if you have a problem take it up with me but I plee now that people understand by allowing this to continue your putting horses and people in direct firing lines.

I now won't be messaging again but I will be voicing out and telling others what's happening and why this has gone past a simple company hate.

Jess


----------



## abracadabra (29 January 2014)

No, it didn't start with 'a hate against the company'. It started when people ordered goods that came late or not at all, and were frequently shoddy when they came, and when people had no success in rectifying things with you due to being blocked from your facebook page when they asked perfectly reasonably questions, people took it elsewhere in a bid to be heard. Thats where it started.


----------



## ester (29 January 2014)

Oh good grief, I think plenty of problems have been taken up with you, perhaps you should sort them all out instead of either getting defensive or threatening yourself...


----------



## Penny Less (29 January 2014)

I thought she had a lifetime ban from HHO?


----------



## blackandwhite (29 January 2014)

If people are threatening you then go to the police. This is quite the most ludicrous way to operate a business I have ever seen. Mildly entertaining admittedly but ludicrous none the less.


----------



## PolarSkye (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



			Hello all,

It's Jessica here... I am coming online to now beg that this stops. People from this forum and the hate group are now threatening my horses and people close to me.

This all started as a hate against the company but you've taken it too far now. By all means if you have a problem take it up with me but I plee now that people understand by allowing this to continue your putting horses and people in direct firing lines.

I now won't be messaging again but I will be voicing out and telling others what's happening and why this has gone past a simple company hate.

Jess
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jess,

How refreshing to hear from you and thank you for your contribution.  I have never threatened either you personally, your company or any of the horses in your keeping (I don't even know how many you have or where you live).  I am truly sorry if others have . . . that must be very frightening for you and for those around you.  

I think you'll find, though, that people are not willing to form FB groups or what is quite possibly the longest-running thread in HHO history simply to put an otherwise good company down . . . they are simply not that mean or vile.  Please, for the sake of your company, take a good look at your business practices, take some decent business advice and do what you can to make things right with customers who feel so obviously wronged/unhappy.  I have said it time and again on here - it is obvious that you have identified a gap in the market, but it is equally obvious that you need some real help to fill that gap.  Please, please rethink your marketing and social media strategies for a start . . . focus on fulfilling customers' orders, employ a dedicated customer service manager (with real experience dealing with companies with customer service issues), a customer fulfillment manager who can sort out what must be a massive backlog of unhappy customers, and a professional to handle procurement and negotiate long-standing terms and conditions with your suppliers.

If you want Shwmae to be a proper grown-up company, you need to set it up like a proper grown-up company . . . and you need to behave like a grown up instead of stalking people on FB, burying your head in the sand, ignoring unhappy customers and accusing unhappy customers of being internet trolls.

I hope you can turn this company around (really).

P


----------



## suestowford (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



			Hello all,
 I plee now that people understand by allowing this to continue your putting horses and people in direct firing lines.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand what this means.


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

Penny Less said:



			I thought she had a lifetime ban from HHO?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and I have just reported her.

As for the content of her message, as far as I am aware it is complete rubbish.  So far I have only seen malicious threats coming from the Shwmae side.


----------



## dunkley (29 January 2014)

I have not seen a single 'threat' against you, or your company.  What I _have_ seen is a large amount of very frustrated and upset customers.  They are frustrated that, despite numerous attempts to contact you to discuss their concerns, you have blocked them (literally) at every turn.  I have seen people who are upset that they have given you their hard-earned cash for a product that you promised to supply and subsequently failed to do so.  I think they are also quite justifiably aggrieved that you now appear to be attempting to circumnavigate Paypal and distance selling regulations by setting up a 'forum' which offers an auction facility.  By those actions, it would appear you are taking on yet more orders, and relieving yet more people of their money, instead of actually making attempts to look after your existing customers, and fulfill existing and long-outstanding orders.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 January 2014)

Jessc you have brought all of this on yourself.

Sticking your head in the sand, ignoring real problems and threatening people your self has gotten you into this predicament.

The state of the horse you sold was ridiculous and if I were you instead of playing on Facebook and creating forums on pro boards I'd be sorting out this mess ASAP, learning the values of humility and good customer relations and trying to be a better person.

What goes around comes around lass and our dastardly deeds always catch up with us.


----------



## Penny Less (29 January 2014)

Its a classic case for Watchdog !


----------



## JessC (29 January 2014)

I am not interested in you trying to justify this... I am only interested in the threats to stop.

I am banned but so are many others who are back online. As you've joked about this morning I added a lot of you. Maybe accepting would have been more mature and you would have seen my reasons.

Goodbye horse and hound,
I know hundreds will be watching and knowing that my plee is justified as I've had messages this morning agreeing with me.


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

suestowford said:



			I don't understand what this means.
		
Click to expand...

Typical Jessica garble .... very little of what she writes actually makes sense, one has to decipher the meaning.


----------



## abracadabra (29 January 2014)

No one cares what you want Jess, no one cares.  People care about their orders and lost money.


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



			I am not interested in you trying to justify this... I am only interested in the threats to stop.

I am banned but so are many others who are back online. As you've joked about this morning I added a lot of you. Maybe accepting would have been more mature and you would have seen my reasons.

Goodbye horse and hound,
I know hundreds will be watching and knowing that my plee is justified as I've had messages this morning agreeing with me.
		
Click to expand...


My God, I almost shed a tear then ... how dramatic .... Goodbye horse and hound.


----------



## miss_c (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



			As you've joked about this morning I added a lot of you. Maybe accepting would have been more mature and you would have seen my reasons.
		
Click to expand...

May I please ask WHY you added me on Facebook?  You actually deleted the request before I had a chance to accept/refuse it as I was working.  How, therefore, can I be immature for not accepting it?


----------



## Penny Less (29 January 2014)

I am pleased you have so many fans Jess.imaginary or otherwise


----------



## PolarSkye (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



			I am not interested in you trying to justify this... I am only interested in the threats to stop.

I am banned but so are many others who are back online. As you've joked about this morning I added a lot of you. Maybe accepting would have been more mature and you would have seen my reasons.

Goodbye horse and hound,
I know hundreds will be watching and knowing that my plee is justified as I've had messages this morning agreeing with me.
		
Click to expand...

Why would I accept a friend request from someone I don't know?  Why would denying said friend request make me immature?  ALL of my FB friends are people I know in real life or have formed relationships with over time - and are people I trust.  Why does that make me immature?  If you're not prepared to talk to me through your business FB page (which is the "relationship, such as it is" we have), why on earth would I add you to my list of "Friends"?  

Strop all you like . . . but please read my own plea (notice the spelling) above regarding how to secure the future of your business.

P


----------



## blackandwhite (29 January 2014)

But why on earth are you using Facebook to contact customers? They're not your classmates!  Facebook is for promoting your product not running your business. It's all so childish.


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



			Maybe accepting would have been more mature and you would have seen my reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Why should accepting be more mature ?   Why should anyone want to know your reasons, they are most probably not going to be pleasant.


----------



## joeanne (29 January 2014)

Deleted as I have the wrong person....embarrassed much!


----------



## miss_c (29 January 2014)

Edited.


----------



## JessC (29 January 2014)

And if this doesn't prove they are stalking me nothing will! This was just posted by someone who finds it funny to stalk someone. This person is also the one making people threaten people close.

Make your own minds up but this proves stalking.


----------



## ester (29 January 2014)

If you have concerns you should contact the police not a forum.....


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

As for people threatening JessC, well I think the boot is on the other foot.

This message was not sent to me but another dissatisfied customer of Shwmae .  I am afraid it is in typical Jessica speak so one has to work hard to understand it but the message is directed to the person who set up the Shwmae Products True Reviews - Blocked Customers FB



_' Carry on then (name removed) you've damaged already. Until you delete and sort it we won't rectify the issue our end either and will see the money as payment for damages.

 Personally I would accept the replacement item delete the utter rubbish you've spread and call it quits but it would appear your not maybe as easy to compromise as me so I will call PayPal get it closed and see to it that I'll either await the item once you've deleted and not talk further or take no action at all and you can play your games.

 I'm not stupid you've already done the damage so no point being nice to you because the moment I refund you would do it all over again.'_

 At no point did she ever offer me a replacement, apart from in this message where she mentions it. But it was never offered.


----------



## abracadabra (29 January 2014)

I thought you were going away now?


----------



## JessC (29 January 2014)

http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/jessc14/media/image_zpsbb2f6a37.jpg.html

Answer me is this normal? Or is it stalking. Proof enough I think.


----------



## babymare (29 January 2014)

following this thread and FB I have seen threats ahainst JC just frustrated people wanting money back/goods fobbed off by stories etc. 
What I find quite hard to swallow is s respected forum member given a lifetime ban yet JC also banned on here as brazen as anything. mixed justice there admin!!


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/jessc14/media/image_zpsbb2f6a37.jpg.html

Answer me is this normal? Or is it stalking. Proof enough I think.
		
Click to expand...

Why should that PROVE someone is stalking you.  Think you are just a drama queen having a strop.  You give out enough abuse.  

Is the Shwmae FB site normal ???  Answer me that!


----------



## JessC (29 January 2014)

http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/jessc14/media/image_zpsbb2f6a37.jpg.html

Is this normal? Or stalking. Your not answering. I will post it else where also to make sure people know how far your all taking this against my horses and me!


----------



## ester (29 January 2014)

No not proof- proof someone has too many gadgets yes but not that they are stalking you- I'd guess they thought it an opportunity for an amusing picture.

I also don't know what 'how far' and 'you're all' are.


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



			Is this normal? Or stalking. Your not answering. I will post it else where also to make sure people know how far your all taking this against my horses and me!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, no you are just not listening.  Whats new!


----------



## Penny Less (29 January 2014)

I cant actually see anything that relates to stalking.  However the thread has now been brought to life again by Jess herself.


----------



## NicNacsTack (29 January 2014)

Oh my oh my.....lmao. No not stalking but its bloody funny though. Knew it would ruffle your feathers! Why would I stalk you! Ive blocked you! Just want my money back JC . Nothing else. Ive got a life!


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

So exactly what threats have been made against you personally jessc and your horses?


----------



## dunkley (29 January 2014)

No one is taking anything 'against' you, or your horses.  They are trying to get some form of restitution from an apparently shoddy company that refuses to countenance acceptable customer service, or provide justifiable refunds on poor/inadequate work.  Having multiple, concurrent, information regarding that company shows nothing other than meticulous attention to detail, something that perhaps Shwmae should take on board?


----------



## abracadabra (29 January 2014)

Really? We're all taking things out on your horses and you? I don't think so, dearie. I for one would never hurt a horse (by the way, lovely horse you sold recently, I did see photos of that mare on facebook. She will be very nice given some time.) 

People want their things or their money.  That is it. YOU are not important.


----------



## pootleperkin (29 January 2014)

Stalking is someone camping out outside someone else's house to observe them, or following someone when they go shopping. It implies an individual's freedom is being impaired due to worry of the stalker's intentions.

The photo that you have posted shows someone with a number of laptops looking at a number of webpages associated with the company Shwamae. It is not stalking in the the true sense at all. As to whether the behaviour is normal - if someone had taken £200 from me and I hadn't received anything in return, then I might also get rather miffed and set about trying to do what I could to bring the supplier to rights. If that involved monitoring their company web pages, then that could well be the normal behaviour of a wronged customer.


----------



## miss_c (29 January 2014)

Nope, wouldn't say it was stalking.

JessC please answer my question re. why you added me on Facebook?  Either on here or via PM.  Thank you.


----------



## JessC (29 January 2014)

http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/jessc14/media/image_zpsbb2f6a37.jpg.html

Stalking.... Bullying..... Sums it up.


----------



## ester (29 January 2014)

very good at not answering other's questions miss_c but ranty when shoe is on the other foot it would appear.

eta yes we've been there and nobody thinks it constitutes stalking or bullying...... or a threat....


----------



## PolarSkye (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/jessc14/media/image_zpsbb2f6a37.jpg.html

Is this normal? Or stalking. Your not answering. I will post it else where also to make sure people know how far your all taking this against my horses and me!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I don't know what to think of this picture because I'm not sure what I'm looking at.

But I still think you're missing the point here . . . I get that you're upset about perceived stalking (tbh, I would be too, if I were sure it were happening) . . . but your time would be far better spent sorting out customer orders than tilting at windmills on here.  It must be obvious to you that this thread contains people who have a wholly negative view of your business practices . . . the single best way to shut them up would be to answer their accusations by proving them wrong . . . i.e., shipping good quality product within customers' expected timeframes.  Again, I am not being sarcastic or facetious . . . I am trying to HELP you . . . please take my words on board and act on them.

P


----------



## ester (29 January 2014)

I think you've given great advice previously on this thread PS but it doesn't seem to be listened to.


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



			Stalking.... Bullying..... Sums it up.
		
Click to expand...

You are starting to sound deranged now.

How about answering the question?.

What threats?


----------



## tinap (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



			I am not interested in you trying to justify this... I am only interested in the threats to stop.

I am banned but so are many others who are back online. As you've joked about this morning I added a lot of you. Maybe accepting would have been more mature and you would have seen my reasons.

Goodbye horse and hound,
I know hundreds will be watching and knowing that my plee is justified as I've had messages this morning agreeing with me.
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth would you want to add me as a friend? I don't know you, I haven't tried ordering, I haven't slagged your company off. I have commented on here at your lack of business sense & offered advice, I have asked who won your competition & I have joined a fb group that offers true reviews as you delete all yours that do not sing your praises. if you had left all comments on your page & acknowledged them all honestly then you wouldn't have half as much of a problem as you have now. & why my interest - because I don't want any of my friends to get ripped off x


----------



## JessC (29 January 2014)

http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/jessc14/media/image_zpsbb2f6a37.jpg.html

Stalking....


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

A big thank you to JessC for bringing the H&H thread back to life!

Wonder how long before she goes grey ... shall we take bets!


----------



## tinap (29 January 2014)

JessC said:



http://s1015.photobucket.com/user/jessc14/media/image_zpsbb2f6a37.jpg.html

Stalking....
		
Click to expand...

Yes we've seen the picture. If you feel this is stalking then report to the police


----------



## Howardtheduck (29 January 2014)

You really really have to grow up JC !!!!


----------



## ester (29 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			You are starting to sound deranged now.

How about answering the question?.

What threats?
		
Click to expand...

this, or miss_c's?


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

Howardtheduck said:



			You really have to grow up  !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha 

Think she might be loosing the plot!


----------



## NicNacsTack (29 January 2014)

Me and my son just had great fun rounding up all the devices to the dining room table. Amusing picture indeed. We posl!. Bullying! Do me a favour! Grow up and deal with your customers professionally! Instead of ignoring and blocking them.


----------



## ester (29 January 2014)

you do have too many though


----------



## NicNacsTack (29 January 2014)

Stalking?........you wish JC. Then it would be you who's the victim eh. Bless


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 January 2014)

*yawn* guys she's on a wind up probably fabricated that herself for attention.

Jess I think you need to go see someone about your issues as honestly nobody in their sane mind in the business world acts like this and is setting out to actively destroy their own company the way you have done. Get some help.


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

ester said:



			this, or miss_c's?
		
Click to expand...

Shame on you Ester, not MissC


----------



## PolarSkye (29 January 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Hi Jess,

How refreshing to hear from you and thank you for your contribution.  I have never threatened either you personally, your company or any of the horses in your keeping (I don't even know how many you have or where you live).  I am truly sorry if others have . . . that must be very frightening for you and for those around you.  

I think you'll find, though, that people are not willing to form FB groups or what is quite possibly the longest-running thread in HHO history simply to put an otherwise good company down . . . they are simply not that mean or vile.  Please, for the sake of your company, take a good look at your business practices, take some decent business advice and do what you can to make things right with customers who feel so obviously wronged/unhappy.  I have said it time and again on here - it is obvious that you have identified a gap in the market, but it is equally obvious that you need some real help to fill that gap.  Please, please rethink your marketing and social media strategies for a start . . . focus on fulfilling customers' orders, employ a dedicated customer service manager (with real experience dealing with companies with customer service issues), a customer fulfillment manager who can sort out what must be a massive backlog of unhappy customers, and a professional to handle procurement and negotiate long-standing terms and conditions with your suppliers.

If you want Shwmae to be a proper grown-up company, you need to set it up like a proper grown-up company . . . and you need to behave like a grown up instead of stalking people on FB, burying your head in the sand, ignoring unhappy customers and accusing unhappy customers of being internet trolls.

I hope you can turn this company around (really).

P
		
Click to expand...

Jess - have you read this?  

P


----------



## Horseymom (29 January 2014)

That's not stalking but was rather humerous. And the only threats being thrown around are the ones you yourself have sent. And if that is stalking what exactly are you doing since that was posted on an account YOU are blocked from yet continue to troll with your many aliases. The same thing with this thread, YOU have a lifetime ban and are still here under an alias making up lies and trying to get people to feel sorry for you. I feel sorry for all the people you have taken money from and provided no goods or substandard goods too. I feel sorry for that little girl who didn't get her onesie for Christmas because you never sent it. I feel sorry for that beautiful horse you sold in that deplorable condition, for that little dog that was injured that you promised the coat for, used his photos for publicity and then never sent it. Or the horses in the rescue you posted you were sending the first box off to help for that never arrived, people YOU have bullied and threatened but at no point do I feel sorry for you!  No one threatened you or your horses!! Yet another fabrication. I would suggest you get off the computer, stop "stalking" all the people that have genuine complaints about your company and get to sewing. Perhaps you can at least try to turn the reputation of your company around.


----------



## Patterdale (29 January 2014)

I feel like that link's stalking me now it's been put up so many times!


----------



## ester (29 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Shame on you Ester, not MissC
		
Click to expand...

sorry, please exchange or for and!


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

Horseymom said:



			That's not stalking but was rather humerous. And the only threats being thrown around are the ones you yourself have sent. And if that is stalking what exactly are you doing since that was posted on an account YOU are blocked from yet continue to troll with your many aliases. The same thing with this thread, YOU have a lifetime ban and are still here under an alias making up lies and trying to get people to feel sorry for you. I feel sorry for all the people you have taken money from and provided no goods or substandard goods too. I feel sorry for that little girl who didn't get her onesie for Christmas because you never sent it. I feel sorry for that beautiful horse you sold in that deplorable condition, for that little dog that was injured that you promised the coat for, used his photos for publicity and then never sent it. Or the horses in the rescue you posted you were sending the first box off to help for that never arrived, people YOU have bullied and threatened but at no point do I feel sorry for you!  No one threatened you or your horses!! Yet another fabrication. I would suggest you get off the computer, stop "stalking" all the people that have genuine complaints about your company and get to sewing. Perhaps you can at least try to turn the reputation of your company around.
		
Click to expand...

Well said but I fear the company reputation has been too badly damaged to be able to turn it around from this low level


----------



## blackandwhite (29 January 2014)

All I see is a picture of some devices displaying what I assume is publically accessible information? That's not stalking. If they'd been through your bins to get it you might have more to go on! However if you believe this constitutes stalking or you are concerned about harassment then speak to the police. I doubt their first advice will be "have a flounce on a forum".

You could fix all this if you just ran your business properly (and in accordance with the law). At the moment it's all just way too much Jeremy Kyle carry on and not enough hard graft. Get some advice, get some skills training and then you'll get on.


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

Oh dear, what a shame JessC has gone pale and she never got round to answering any of the questions.


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

She is still logged on and watching though.  Poor JessC or should I say 

*waves to SMF*


----------



## lisa_dundee (29 January 2014)

The state of that horse was disgusting! She shouldn't have animals, makes my blood boil!


----------



## Dr_Horse (29 January 2014)

JC: The messages I have received off you about me 'hating on your company's was far closer to bullying than any of this thread! 

Take the money you stole from me and FEED YOUR HORSES!!!!!


----------



## onlytheponely (29 January 2014)

I'm not sure how you expected people to react to be honest. 

Taking money and not providing goods, this is theft. 

Taking money and only providing half of the order, this is theft. 

Taking money and providing goods that aren't fit for purpose and then offer no resolution leaving your customers seriously out of pocket, this is trading fraudulently. 

Selling horses that are half starved and have open lesions caused by your products, this is abuse. 

Speaking to and treating people like they are an inconvenience after taking hundreds of pounds from them and then not providing goods or providing shoddy goods is unprofessional and downright rude. 

Professional people that run their own businesses do not behave like this but then the law hasn't caught up with all the other illegal details that I can't be bothered to list in this thread, yet.


----------



## FionaM12 (29 January 2014)

What does "hate on the company" mean? Seriously. That phrase doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 January 2014)

Jessc never makes sense. That's why every 'admin' post on the Facebook and by email is her as they never make sense either and have the same misspelled and grammatically incorrect silliness as everything else that's posted by her. There is no admin team it's just her and the sooner she admits to it the better.

Either that or she is so into the fairy world she created in her head she cannot tell what is reality and what is fiction. Honestly coming on here and stating that nonsense just proves the lengths she will go to.


----------



## Amateuristic (29 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I feel like that link's stalking me now it's been put up so many times!
		
Click to expand...

I feel the same way, my eyes are feeling bullied and harassed also. Where do I report this??


----------



## *hic* (29 January 2014)

Who's Siobhan? That's Siobhan's FB page.

Ah, OK, I see!


----------



## Marydoll (29 January 2014)

For all we know someone might be threatning her, and if i was a betting woman id bet its possibly  a disgruntled customer saying enough is enough. I suppose you can only get away with taking peoples money and not giving them the goods theyve paid for, for so long, before the law of averages means you you do it to someone whose not going to just accept being ignored, blocked and treated like a fool, there are certainly people out there who wont go through proper channels to get their cash back but would not be averse to finding out where a company is and going round there to get their money back


----------



## NicNacsTack (29 January 2014)

Horseymom said:



			That's not stalking but was rather humerous. And the only threats being thrown around are the ones you yourself have sent. And if that is stalking what exactly are you doing since that was posted on an account YOU are blocked from yet continue to troll with your many aliases. The same thing with this thread, YOU have a lifetime ban and are still here under an alias making up lies and trying to get people to feel sorry for you. I feel sorry for all the people you have taken money from and provided no goods or substandard goods too. I feel sorry for that little girl who didn't get her onesie for Christmas because you never sent it. I feel sorry for that beautiful horse you sold in that deplorable condition, for that little dog that was injured that you promised the coat for, used his photos for publicity and then never sent it. Or the horses in the rescue you posted you were sending the first box off to help for that never arrived, people YOU have bullied and threatened but at no point do I feel sorry for you!  No one threatened you or your horses!! Yet another fabrication. I would suggest you get off the computer, stop "stalking" all the people that have genuine complaints about your company and get to sewing. Perhaps you can at least try to turn the reputation of your company around.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliantly said!


----------



## JJones (29 January 2014)

The. Girl. Is. A. Total. Fruitcake.


----------



## NicNacsTack (29 January 2014)

I didn't give permission for my photo to be shared! Lol. I'd like to know how I am responsible for making anyone threaten anyone else! Lmfao


----------



## Zero00000 (29 January 2014)

This is customer service -

I own 2 destructable staffordshire bull terriers, they chew zips so I invested in a strong bed, the bed lasted 2 years before needing replacement, the replacement lasted 2 months, photos sent attached to an email to the company and they were replied to within 24 hours, apologising, agreeing they would not expect this lifespan to be acceptable, advised they will contact the manufacturer, and sent a replacement bed.

No questions asked, no silly remarks, no childish insults.

AND they also emailed twice to see if the product had been recieved, and again to confirm the product was signed for and we was happy with the product.

JC THAT is how you deal with paying customers!!!!

Call yourself a proffessional, pfft!


----------



## natjameson (29 January 2014)

What happened to "the customer is always right"?! According to Jessc everyone but her is wrong!


----------



## Dusty85 (29 January 2014)

JJones said:



			The. Girl. Is. A. Total. Fruitcake.
		
Click to expand...

pmsl! You might be on to something!


----------



## Renvers (29 January 2014)

Wow, I truly cannot see how a company can recover from this level of self-destruction and I can only hope that some member of JC's family cares enough about her to take some action and get her some help (business or emotional). 

Horseymom, I think you said it so well, the pictures of that poor horse were awful, thank god it has found a caring home.

Should I be upset that I am a member of True Reviews and JC doesn't want to be my friend?


----------



## babymare (29 January 2014)

She doesnt want to be mine either  gutted


----------



## Corner Mad House (29 January 2014)

Renvers said:



			Wow, I truly cannot see how a company can recover from this level of self-destruction and I can only hope that some member of JC's family cares enough about her to take some action and get her some help (business or emotional). 

Horseymom, I think you said it so well, the pictures of that poor horse were awful, thank god it has found a caring home.

Should I be upset that I am a member of True Reviews and JC doesn't want to be my friend?  

Click to expand...

She doesn't want to be my friend either and she has not sent me a PM plea asking people to leave the True Reviews FB to stop the threats to her home and horses like she has done to many others.   Personally I have the feeling that she is either making it all up or has exaggerated something totally out of proportion.  It all seems so totally bizarre as to be unbelievable.     I am sure that if such threats had been made the police would not advise her to send lots of messages and to come on this forum, and if she does have stalkers around the house surely the police would just post a bobby on the place and catch said stalker?  Or am I being too simplistic here?


----------



## dunkley (29 January 2014)

This page has just been set up by a lady who lives in Uruguay.  She trained as a dentist in Melbourne, and grew up in California.  Quite generously, she has decided, upon joining FB a few hours ago, to champion the cause of a small, 2-(wo)man company in Wales which makes onesies for horses. Wow! 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/1438934249673263/?fref=ts


(I also hope that JC has some family who are close enough to get her (make her) some help.)


----------



## PolarSkye (30 January 2014)

What amazes me is that a simple question about a relatively niche product can generate this many responses and so much emotion!  I agree with the marketing truism of "bad publicity is better than no publicity," but this company's reputation has (judging by this page and some of the FB comments) taken a very real knock.  

It's sad really .

P


----------



## Patterdale (30 January 2014)

dunkley said:



			This page has just been set up by a lady who lives in Uruguay.  She trained as a dentist in Melbourne, and grew up in California.  Quite generously, she has decided, upon joining FB a few hours ago, to champion the cause of a small, 2-(wo)man company in Wales which makes onesies for horses. Wow! 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/1438934249673263/?fref=ts


(I also hope that JC has some family who are close enough to get her (make her) some help.)
		
Click to expand...


Oh dear 
Anyone else starting to feel a bit sorry for her? Granted, I wouldn't if she had my money, but still...


----------



## lula (30 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Oh dear 
Anyone else starting to feel a bit sorry for her? Granted, I wouldn't if she had my money, but still...

Click to expand...

Taking all these into consideration, JC's attitude towards customers, her self absorbed insistence on playing the unfairly warred-against victim and the fact the situation she finds herself in is entirely of her own making, call me harsh but... no. not one bit.

If he admitted she might be to blame for even 1% of this debacle then my answer might be different.


----------



## abracadabra (30 January 2014)

No. Not in the slightest. I saw this on another forum, she played the whole woe-is-me victim thing there too and had a whole load of posts removed by a gullible mod, with promises that she would change her ways. Years ago that was.


----------



## Corner Mad House (30 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Oh dear 
Anyone else starting to feel a bit sorry for her? Granted, I wouldn't if she had my money, but still...

Click to expand...

Hmm no, not one bit.   

Someone that is a prolific liar such not have any sympathy, help maybe!

I have never known anyone go to such extremes, like all the false accounts on here, on FB and now the 'I love Shwmae' FB page that JessC has set up (under yet another alias).  Then there is their own forum, where they have flash auction sales, are selling 'cheap horses' and advertising themselves as trainers riding to a high level.   It is all quite pathetic really.

And all because people had the audacity to complain about her company and products ... no not normal behaviour and no I will never feel sorry for her or her partner.


----------



## FionaM12 (30 January 2014)

I find it interesting that whenever someone's accused of wrong doing online these days (eg the Beeston sale "rescuers" and the Clwyd D supporters) they quickly claim the police are involved and they have an ongoing case of online harassment, but continue mud-slinging themselves. Yet having unfortunately genuinely sought police advice on online harassment myself recently, I know the police instruction is to IGNORE and say nothing yourself to the harassers.

They then all seem to claim the harassers are "threatening" them and their animals, even turning up at their homes/property and terrorising them. :rolleyes3:

Oddly, no-one ever seems to be brought to book for these crimes, even though the police told me it's quite easy to trace IP addresses and should my own (very mild) case of harassment escalate, the person would be charged.


----------



## FionaM12 (30 January 2014)

abracadabra said:



			No. Not in the slightest. I saw this on another forum, she played the whole woe-is-me victim thing there too and had a whole load of posts removed by a gullible mod, with promises that she would change her ways. Years ago that was.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it can be many years ago, unless she was still at school.


----------



## abracadabra (30 January 2014)

Eh?  I never said many. I said years ago. I've got snide fb messages saved from her back from 2011.  This isn't new behaviour from her


----------



## FionaM12 (30 January 2014)

abracadabra said:



			Eh?  I never said many. I said years ago. I've got snide fb messages saved from her back from 2011.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I wasn't doubting you.  I was being light-hearted. 



At my great age, "years ago" usually means about 1978!


----------



## abracadabra (30 January 2014)

:biggrin3:


----------



## Queenbee (30 January 2014)

Am sodding FUMING!  As you know I'm pretty silent on here, I'm appalled at this company, but I'm not a client so generally just read out of interest and do the same on the fb page for disgruntled clients.  This is what was waiting for me on fb today!  I have, for your reading pleasure, broken my response up into four paragraphs as I think I forgot to breath whist responding and posted it in on humongous wad of words 


12:16am
Jessica Clarke
Hi,
I wish I wasn't having to do this because I don't do sides as you've seen. We've had threats that our horses are going to be hurt and our rental house destroyed by the members of the group... It's been said by the police and members close to us that I should do a plee to get people out of the group to try and stop all of this vicious hate.


Me:
Dear Jessica.  
Personally I think that's bull****, furthermore I have seen your threats,  aggression and agression shine through on various forums and social media platforms.  Your customer service DOES need serious attention and your product HAS  deteriorated, those are facts plain to see for all who wish.  I have not attacked or threatened you.  I have never purchased a product from you, I have one Lycra hoodie from another company purchased from a table top sale second hand years ago and that suits my needs perfectly.  I have however seen your recent creations in the flesh and do not like what I see.  

Whilst I follow the issue on line and I do think it is a shame it still continues, I'm afraid that this is entirely your doing, you simply have not addressed your customers very real issues and as such have left yourself in a very vulnerable position, open to both criticism and legal action. I do recall you said you had professional advisors.  I would respectfully suggest that if you do, you change them, you get someone who is used to fixing failing companies and putting them back on track.  You should essentially stop burying your head in the sand and instead of spending all your time misleading people about your products, giving false tracking numbers, slandering the courier company, other organisations and your clients and sitting on Facebook contacting people you have no need or right to contact, you focus on what is needed.  

Fix your company, address your product issues, and your shoddy customer service once and for all, and if that seems to much of a mountain for you to climb, perhaps question whether this is what you really want to be doing because continuing on the path you are on is simply self destructive, it will take a lot of work to rectify your companies problems, but that is not the fault of your clients, the blame lies entirely with you, it is however fixable.  If it were me (which frankly it wouldn't be because I simply wouldn't have behaved the way you have) I would start with making a list of all the customers I have failed and refund them.  I would also make a public announcement that things are being fixed, that you recognise your company has issues and are working hard to resolve them.  I would take the **** you so deserve from your customers, be humble and apologetic.  But then, I have far more business sense than you appear to.

Despite my only following this story with interest, I will be posting this for others to read because I'm incensed that you have contacted me in such a childish way.  I respectfully ask that you do not contact me again.
Regards,
Emily


----------



## scrunchie (30 January 2014)

Queenbee said:



			Am sodding FUMING!  As you know I'm pretty silent on here, I'm appalled at this company, but I'm not a client so generally just read out of interest and do the same on the fb page for disgruntled clients.  This is what was waiting for me on fb today!  I have, for your reading pleasure, broken my response up into four paragraphs as I think I forgot to breath whist responding and posted it in on humongous wad of words 


12:16am
Jessica Clarke
Hi,
I wish I wasn't having to do this because I don't do sides as you've seen. We've had threats that our horses are going to be hurt and our rental house destroyed by the members of the group... It's been said by the police and members close to us that I should do a plee to get people out of the group to try and stop all of this vicious hate.


Me:
Dear Jessica.  
Personally I think that's bull****, furthermore I have seen your threats,  aggression and agression shine through on various forums and social media platforms.  Your customer service DOES need serious attention and your product HAS  deteriorated, those are facts plain to see for all who wish.  I have not attacked or threatened you.  I have never purchased a product from you, I have one Lycra hoodie from another company purchased from a table top sale second hand years ago and that suits my needs perfectly.  I have however seen your recent creations in the flesh and do not like what I see.  

Whilst I follow the issue on line and I do think it is a shame it still continues, I'm afraid that this is entirely your doing, you simply have not addressed your customers very real issues and as such have left yourself in a very vulnerable position, open to both criticism and legal action. I do recall you said you had professional advisors.  I would respectfully suggest that if you do, you change them, you get someone who is used to fixing failing companies and putting them back on track.  You should essentially stop burying your head in the sand and instead of spending all your time misleading people about your products, giving false tracking numbers, slandering the courier company, other organisations and your clients and sitting on Facebook contacting people you have no need or right to contact, you focus on what is needed.  

Fix your company, address your product issues, and your shoddy customer service once and for all, and if that seems to much of a mountain for you to climb, perhaps question whether this is what you really want to be doing because continuing on the path you are on is simply self destructive, it will take a lot of work to rectify your companies problems, but that is not the fault of your clients, the blame lies entirely with you, it is however fixable.  If it were me (which frankly it wouldn't be because I simply wouldn't have behaved the way you have) I would start with making a list of all the customers I have failed and refund them.  I would also make a public announcement that things are being fixed, that you recognise your company has issues and are working hard to resolve them.  I would take the **** you so deserve from your customers, be humble and apologetic.  But then, I have far more business sense than you appear to.

Despite my only following this story with interest, I will be posting this for others to read because I'm incensed that you have contacted me in such a childish way.  I respectfully ask that you do not contact me again.
Regards,
Emily
		
Click to expand...

Your response is spot on. I don't think I would have been so polite!


----------



## PolarSkye (30 January 2014)

Queenbee said:



			Am sodding FUMING!  As you know I'm pretty silent on here, I'm appalled at this company, but I'm not a client so generally just read out of interest and do the same on the fb page for disgruntled clients.  This is what was waiting for me on fb today!  I have, for your reading pleasure, broken my response up into four paragraphs as I think I forgot to breath whist responding and posted it in on humongous wad of words 


12:16am
Jessica Clarke
Hi,
I wish I wasn't having to do this because I don't do sides as you've seen. We've had threats that our horses are going to be hurt and our rental house destroyed by the members of the group... It's been said by the police and members close to us that I should do a plee to get people out of the group to try and stop all of this vicious hate.


Me:
Dear Jessica.  
Personally I think that's bull****, furthermore I have seen your threats,  aggression and agression shine through on various forums and social media platforms.  Your customer service DOES need serious attention and your product HAS  deteriorated, those are facts plain to see for all who wish.  I have not attacked or threatened you.  I have never purchased a product from you, I have one Lycra hoodie from another company purchased from a table top sale second hand years ago and that suits my needs perfectly.  I have however seen your recent creations in the flesh and do not like what I see.  

Whilst I follow the issue on line and I do think it is a shame it still continues, I'm afraid that this is entirely your doing, you simply have not addressed your customers very real issues and as such have left yourself in a very vulnerable position, open to both criticism and legal action. I do recall you said you had professional advisors.  I would respectfully suggest that if you do, you change them, you get someone who is used to fixing failing companies and putting them back on track.  You should essentially stop burying your head in the sand and instead of spending all your time misleading people about your products, giving false tracking numbers, slandering the courier company, other organisations and your clients and sitting on Facebook contacting people you have no need or right to contact, you focus on what is needed.  

Fix your company, address your product issues, and your shoddy customer service once and for all, and if that seems to much of a mountain for you to climb, perhaps question whether this is what you really want to be doing because continuing on the path you are on is simply self destructive, it will take a lot of work to rectify your companies problems, but that is not the fault of your clients, the blame lies entirely with you, it is however fixable.  If it were me (which frankly it wouldn't be because I simply wouldn't have behaved the way you have) I would start with making a list of all the customers I have failed and refund them.  I would also make a public announcement that things are being fixed, that you recognise your company has issues and are working hard to resolve them.  I would take the **** you so deserve from your customers, be humble and apologetic.  But then, I have far more business sense than you appear to.

Despite my only following this story with interest, I will be posting this for others to read because I'm incensed that you have contacted me in such a childish way.  I respectfully ask that you do not contact me again.
Regards,
Emily
		
Click to expand...

Very good response . . . beautifully written.  Balanced and constructive.

P


----------



## Queenbee (30 January 2014)

Well perhaps I was too polite because the (insert insulty swear word) replied to me, so naturally I responded, a little but more clearly in my vindictive and malicious way .  Stupid girl, I was not at all impressed with her business conduct, but I was not involved and had no personal issue with her, now she's poked my hornets nest with a big pointy stick and made me very very angry.  Hasn't she annoyed enough people already without picking fights with uninvolved bystanders?  


Jessica Clarke
Your views are your own and if you want to be as vindictive and malicious as those and condone animal harm and harm to others then that's your choice.
Take care and enjoy your day

2:46pm
Emily Beech
I have seen no proof that ANYONE has mentioned animal harm, other than animal harm caused by your products, if I saw any proof, I absolutely would not condone it.  I don't listen to bull**** And rumors Jessica, I deal in cold hard facts, which you seem unable to present to me. Do NOT contact me again, or I WILL go to the police and lodge a complaint against you for harassment, as is my right under law.

Jessica Clarke
Really you don't listen to bullshit... Amusing really but hey ho. I really couldn't give a hoot really but what I care about it how far these people have taken things. Now please go play rumours/lies I'm sure you can make up some more rubbish


I shan't be responding to the last one, but just because I can I will forward this to the police and give them a call.  I don't have any patience for brattish children.


----------



## suestowford (30 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			I find it interesting that whenever someone's accused of wrong doing online these days (eg the Beeston sale "rescuers" and the Clwyd D supporters) they quickly claim the police are involved and they have an ongoing case of online harassment, but continue mud-slinging themselves. Yet having unfortunately genuinely sought police advice on online harassment myself recently, I know the police instruction is to IGNORE and say nothing yourself to the harassers.

They then all seem to claim the harassers are "threatening" them and their animals, even turning up at their homes/property and terrorising them. :rolleyes3:

Oddly, no-one ever seems to be brought to book for these crimes, even though the police told me it's quite easy to trace IP addresses and should my own (very mild) case of harassment escalate, the person would be charged.
		
Click to expand...

I too have noticed this pattern of behaviour.
It fits in with my own private theory about people who name-call - that they are only reflecting their own personality in their insults (or in simple terms, it takes one to know one).  The director of Shwmae has called people trolls, bullies and liars. Hmmm.....


----------



## Queenbee (30 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Oh dear 
Anyone else starting to feel a bit sorry for her? Granted, I wouldn't if she had my money, but still...

Click to expand...

Actually there were times when I did, I'm not saying her conduct hasn't been absolutely appalling, but sometimes with frustration and anger running high on here and on Facebook some of the posts have made for slightly uncomfortable reading.  However, having now (as a non customer and innocent bystander uninvolved in anyway) been dragged into this tripe by her, no I absolutely do not feel sorry for her.  I'm guilty of what, Following a topical story within the equine world?  I follow many stories, I follow what goes on with derby house, watched with interest the thread on equestrian clearance recently because I do use them, follow feed threads, read with interest the hat-gate thread re:hoys hunter classes, as is my right.  I do not expect anyone to seek me out through Facebook just because I follow topical issues!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 January 2014)

The girl is delusional. Fact. God help her if she tried to message me. Moronic would be the kindest thing I could say about what's been posted above.


----------



## Jonesy (30 January 2014)

To be fair, she is worried - if she wasn't she wouldn't be messaging people in the first place.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			To be fair, she is worried - if she wasn't she wouldn't be messaging people in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Yup . . . and acknowledging that fact doesn't mean I condone how she has behaved towards customers . . . like I said before, kinda sad .

P


----------



## cross (30 January 2014)

I feel so left out. I have not had a PM or a Message from JC. It looks as though everyone else has. I think I will have to go and get another drink so I can sob into it!!


----------



## babymare (30 January 2014)

Cross im left out to lol and my red wine is breathing so can i join you  Gutted im not part of "in" crowd


----------



## alliersv1 (30 January 2014)

cross said:



I feel so left out. I have not had a PM or a Message from JC. It looks as though everyone else has. I think I will have to go and get another drink so I can sob into it!!

Click to expand...




babymare said:



			Cross im left out to lol and my red wine is breathing so can i join you  Gutted im not part of "in" crowd 

Click to expand...

And me


----------



## babymare (30 January 2014)

lets start an "unwanted in " group


----------



## alliersv1 (30 January 2014)

babymare said:



			lets start an "unwanted in " group 

Click to expand...

*holds up hand*  "mememememe!!"


----------



## babymare (30 January 2014)

Have you got wine ? prerequiste of joining


----------



## Jonesy (30 January 2014)

Me too me too!!!!! Please can I be in your group ! Pweeeese? 

:lol:


----------



## alliersv1 (30 January 2014)

babymare said:



			Have you got wine ? prerequiste of joining 

Click to expand...

No, but I have popcorn, and some Earl Grey...


I'll get my coat ...


----------



## Penny Less (30 January 2014)

I'm a bit worried I might be unwanted in the" unwanted in" group


----------



## Queenbee (30 January 2014)

Jonesy said:



			To be fair, she is worried - if she wasn't she wouldn't be messaging people in the first place.
		
Click to expand...


Well, you can't expect to sling mud and not get your hands dirty.  I have no idea if she is truly worried or not, but to me it smacks of deflection, an attempt to side track people from the real issues.  If she was worried she would go to the police, if she had been to the police she would not be sending unsolicited messages to people and continuing to do so after they expressed lay tell her not to! Any sympathy I may have had for this person has gone now, I have never in my life witnessed such grossly unprofessional behaviour.


----------



## babymare (30 January 2014)

lol COME ON IN  All joking aside Whilst not a customer I support you guys all way. I have had bad bad CS and i am very good with my CS skills. Showmae hold your arms up apologise make it right. It may seem hard but its actually satisfying when people say "thank you" .for sorting an issue. try it and see


----------



## Penny Less (30 January 2014)

Im afraid there isn't  a humble pie big enough


----------



## Corner Mad House (30 January 2014)

babymare said:



			lol COME ON IN  All joking aside Whilst not a customer I support you guys all way. I have had bad bad CS and i am very good with my CS skills. Showmae hold your arms up apologise make it right. It may seem hard but its actually satisfying when people say "thank you" .for sorting an issue. try it and see 

Click to expand...

But JC does not think she has anything to apologise for.  If customers complain or shoot their mouths off on a forum or FB then they don't deserve to get their order in her demented mind.  

When the chips are down she plays the victim card, previously she stated that I was bullying her online and she had sent then police round to me (about page 20 I think).  This was a total fabrication on JC's behalf along with the solicitor letters that were being sent out.   Now she is being stalked and threatened etc etc and the police have advised her to contact people to plea with them to stop the threats ... poppycock.  Cant wait for what she thinks up next.  

The really sad thing about JC and her sidekick is that the more they do to try and gain sympathy the more people they annoy, irritate and upset.

And before anyone else mentions adult guidance, these girls are old enough to be considered adults, even though they do not act like it.


----------



## Psychopony (30 January 2014)

Why on earth has she sent me a message!! I've commented on here once and fb once to offer advice......her message doesn't even say what she is referring too....if I wasn't annoyed before I flipping am now!!
Christ if I ever sent any if my customers / non customers something like that i wouldn't ever have the nerve to show my face again, and before she jumps on that my business is Nothing to do with horses, so no I am not a jealous rival, merely an amused spectator!


----------



## Pebble101 (30 January 2014)

I feel really unwanted.  I can't get on the true reviews page any more.


----------



## Corner Mad House (30 January 2014)

Pebble101 said:



			I feel really unwanted.  I can't get on the true reviews page any more.
		
Click to expand...

Just apply again, quite a few people seem to have problems after the settings were changed due to JC and her 'stalking' photo fiasco


----------



## babymare (30 January 2014)

jenylou contact Trading standards NOW. Folks on here which one. You should not be out of pocket and simply accept that. TS report and get some action


----------



## Corner Mad House (30 January 2014)

babymare said:



			jenylou contact Trading standards NOW. Folks on here which one. You should not be out of pocket and simply accept that. TS report and get some action
		
Click to expand...

Phone the Citizens Advice ... you deal with them, not TS.  They pass info onto TS.

Citizens Advice consumer service 08454 04 05 06


----------



## Jonesy (30 January 2014)

Queenbee said:



			Well, you can't expect to sling mud and not get your hands dirty.  I have no idea if she is truly worried or not, but to me it smacks of deflection, an attempt to side track people from the real issues.  If she was worried she would go to the police, if she had been to the police she would not be sending unsolicited messages to people and continuing to do so after they expressed lay tell her not to! Any sympathy I may have had for this person has gone now, I have never in my life witnessed such grossly unprofessional behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Of course not - but to me smacks of desperation and being completely ignorant to the fact it will blow up in her face 10 times worse.


----------



## babymare (30 January 2014)

So CMH the CAB is right way?


----------



## onlytheponely (30 January 2014)

That number is the first point of contact for Herefordshire Trading Standards babymare. Your details will be passed on after they've assessed the initial complaint.


----------



## NicNacsTack (30 January 2014)

Pebble101 pm me if you cant get in!


----------



## Corner Mad House (31 January 2014)

onlytheponely said:



			That number is the first point of contact for Herefordshire Trading Standards babymare. Your details will be passed on after they've assessed the initial complaint.
		
Click to expand...

CAB set up a file for every case reported and give you a reference number for your file.  Every time you contact the CAB they update the file and it is passed on to the Hereford TS as well as your own TS.

The CAB give you legal advice on how to contact Shwmae.  They have templates to help you write the formal letters.


----------



## Jackfrost1 (31 January 2014)

The girl has no shame and just doesn't care she has ripped off so many. I honestly can't believe that she has the brazen attitude enough to post what she did on her fb page last night. There is no remorse what so ever. 

Interestingly another company has one of their onesies in for repairs and she says the workmanship is terrible, but then we knew that! 

I sincerely hope that the authorities will now have enough info to be able to stop these two from  trading. I was appalled to see they were also offering horse transport as part of their livery deal, yet not a o licence in sight. God forbid anybody uses thema no they have an incident on board.

Do they honestly think they are above the law?


----------



## Corner Mad House (31 January 2014)

Jackfrost1 said:



			The girl has no shame and just doesn't care she has ripped off so many. I honestly can't believe that she has the brazen attitude enough to post what she did on her fb page last night. There is no remorse what so ever. 

Interestingly another company has one of their onesies in for repairs and she says the workmanship is terrible, but then we knew that! 

I sincerely hope that the authorities will now have enough info to be able to stop these two from  trading. I was appalled to see they were also offering horse transport as part of their livery deal, yet not a o licence in sight. God forbid anybody uses thema no they have an incident on board.

Do they honestly think they are above the law?
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, can you do a photo shot of it so we can all see it?


----------



## Corner Mad House (31 January 2014)

Was it the abusive post that is on the True Review FB page?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 January 2014)

Is this what everyone is talking about???


----------



## Corner Mad House (31 January 2014)

Think so.   Its more ravings of a mad woman really isn't it.


----------



## WelshD (31 January 2014)

Sorry if it's already been mentioned but I saw an advert for a secondhand onesie for sale with eyeholes very close to the eyes, it looks just like the one that 'fitted perfectly' that we saw mentioned a while back. Needless to say I won't be investing!


----------



## FionaM12 (31 January 2014)

Black Beastie said:









Is this what everyone is talking about???
		
Click to expand...

Completely bizarre behaviour. What an incredibly silly and childish thing to post. I'm not even sure what she's trying to say. :confused3:


----------



## suestowford (31 January 2014)

Who is JC addressing in this message?


----------



## Corner Mad House (31 January 2014)

suestowford said:



			Who is JC addressing in this message?
		
Click to expand...

THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD.

Not sure to be honest whether there is anything before or after that, maybe someone who can see it in its entirety can help explain!


----------



## Penny Less (31 January 2014)

Does this person have no one in her family  to give her advice. I know Polar Skye and Alec have both offered assistance on here, but she has committed commercial suicide and is now thrashing about blindly


----------



## Corner Mad House (31 January 2014)

Penny Less said:



			Does this person have no one in her family  to give her advice. I know Polar Skye and Alec have both offered assistance on here, but she has committed commercial suicide and is now thrashing about blindly
		
Click to expand...

Hmm at the great age of 21 or 22 she is an adult, supposedly.  Yes she does have family close by who could advise, but they only know what they are told one would presume.


----------



## abracadabra (31 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Yes she does have family close by who could advise, but they only know what they are told one would presume.
		
Click to expand...

I can't understand that. I know my mother looks up my results on the internet and she's not even horsey, I can guarantee if I had a small business with a heavy internet presence she would be having a daily google (yes, she's pretty nosy ) I can't imagine that the family wouldn't know what's going on, they would have to be living under a rock to not have heard what's been going on with their daughter.


----------



## alliersv1 (31 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD.

Not sure to be honest whether there is anything before or after that, maybe someone who can see it in its entirety can help explain!
		
Click to expand...

She was referring to an alias she created (another colour based one) , which she used to join the True reviews page to spy, and generally attempt to cause havoc with. She was sussed out almost immediately, but still thought she had the upper hand, hence this screengrabbed post, which I believe was on her own personal page. Unfortunately, more than one person was playing the "use an alias to infiltrate another page" game.
I think that's roughly it. It all got a bit hectic on there lastnight.


----------



## cross (31 January 2014)

I feel that I am now in the club - I have spoken (well on FB) with herself. Below is copy of conversation.  I am somewhat suprised that in writing she has accused me directly of many things such as snooping arround her property, calling her landlord, her family etc. I do feel that she should pop away from the screen and go get her dictionairy and look up the phrases that she so likes to use "slander" Liable and deformation of charchter Also please forgive typos am wrestling with very big project and head in spreadsheets not on typos! 

Jessica
Today
Jessica Clarke
2:36pm
Jessica Clarke
Do yourself and me a favour, stalk someone else and leave me alone.

Cross
3:12pm

Cross
I am just concerned for you, as you may not be aware, but their are very strict laws that govern the transport of horses for monies, and without the correct insurance and opperators liscense which you don't have you are placing both yourself and the horses in your care at risk. VOSPA take a very strict line on this. While I have your attention, may I ask why you are still taking monies from customers of your Onesie business and not supplying the product? And why do you provide false tracking numbers?
J
essica Clarke
3:15pm

Jessica Clarke
Your aren't worried for you me, I have seen the messages you put about me. Stop trying to make out what your doing isn't against the law or fuelled by a desire to help people.
People have their onesies and you can't deny that so please leave me alone and pick on someone else.
I am tired of your bullying and can't do this anymore. I've made you all aware of the danger you've put me and my family/animals in so why continue.

25pm

Cross
People don't have their products. I don't and nor do so many others. You already have a CCJ against your company. You have had paypal find against your company and you have other court papers been filed against your company. You have been offered very sound business advice on the H&H forum, of which you constantly flout and ignore. Your company owes alot of people alot of money and understandably these people would like their funds returned. As you insist on using social media to promote your various business ventures, it is no suprise that those of us who are un happy with your companies services/products will comment on said social media sites.

Jessica Clarke
3:32pm
Jessica Clarke
Number one:- you were refunded so saying your unhappy is bang out of order and calling me a scam amongst other things is not backed up with evidence as you can't say I scammed you or anyone.
Others who are waiting are in contact with the admin member who isn't me and are being dealt with so to be frank again you have no grounds to stand on.
XX XX was messaged three/five times by me personally asking if her product was ok she ignored so noo story there...
YY YY I have the proof I consigned it for collection I also have evidence I told her before I arranged it that I could only offer it once because of the costs it charges us per consignment.
AA AA ton is in contact with admin
BB BB is consigned
Now prove to me the trackings are fake or keep your fabricated lies to yourself because everyone we've consigned has got their stuff.
CC CC case was closed in our favour due to the parcel being consigned before the date of closure. He himself has not followed the case through.
People have been snooping around my home at 2am in the morning. Which is against the law!
You've all rang my land lord and estate agent claiming these apparent CCJs which is a tax CCJ for late filling which we have checked and supported by officials.
The Open court case you talk of right now is between us and the buyer and has nothing to do with you or anyone else. If it did I would tell you what we are doing about it but I won't as it would damage our case.
Horse and Hound is not a source of business advice and I find it highly amusing how you think yourself someone I should look up to. 
You have sourced out private information which is not on the open media such as my families addresses and numbers. You've rang neighbours and harassed other members of the public so please as I've asked leave me alone and stop stalking me or messaging me because I am tierd of this and your continued messages are harassment.

Cross
I can quite assure you that at no time have I ever rang any of your family members, visited your property or any of your other allegations. However I would state that as you are accusing me of doing so this IS a libalious statement and I can take the appropriate legal measures against you for such untruths. In addition I have never written or stated the word "scam" in connection with your business, do please feel free to check your records. As for my saying that it is bang out of order for me to be un happy with the serivce that I received from your company, this is entirly within my right as a costumer of said company. It took me two months to receive my refund and hours of chasing arround. Below is some of the correspondence I had with your company (I am the client)

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 15 September 2013 
To: Client
Thank you ever so much for your order, the third working day dispatch will be Wednesday afternoon. We may find it hard to get the dark hearts in for then however we do have a smashing black star available if this would be ok? If not we will do our very best to get the hearts and keep you informed if it's in stock with our suppliers.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 16 September 2013 
To: client
Thank you ever so much for getting back, apologies for my delay we are moving premises and things are very hectic so a few delays in reply. Will make sure your orders our ASAP as promised by postage,

From: Client
To: pay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk
Date: Thu, 17 Oct 2013 
I am now very bored of emailing you to chase up my order which I placed in mid Sept. In your email of the 16th Sept, you stated that the item would be dispatch on that Wed. When I emailed you last week, you responded that you would be sorting this out. I have not heard from you since, and I am still awaiting my order &#8211; for which I have paid and indeed I paid for express delivery.
If I do not hear from you by close of play this evening either confirming that my order will be with me at the latest Monday or that my funds have been returned, I will have no choice but to take action to recover the monies, as at present this is fraud &#8211; I have paid for an item in good faith and I have not received it. I will also have to inform your local trading standards office and the social media sites of this fact. 

On 25 Oct 2013, at 17:19,
client wrote:
Jo as I have yet again hear nothing from you despite calling and emailing, please take this email as official notification that I require my funds to be re-paid under the trades description act, as you have taken my money and not produced the goods. Also be advised that I will be phoning one of the senior editors at xx as they be interested in a story such as this, particularly bearing in mind the amount of press inches they have given to you. I will also be advising payapl and your local trading standars who take matters such a fraud which this is very seriously. I will also be issuing a small claims procedure against you and I have requested from companies house your last trading years accounts. I will then inform the social networks of what I find. I have given you every chance and this young lady is not the way to grow a business and you need to learn that if you take funds off people who pay you in good faith and then FAIL to supply the product &#8211; there will only be one direction that you will head and that is to the bankruptcy court.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 26 October 2013 01:04
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again
Good evening,
Know one including myself has been available, a onesie has been prepared for Monday and will be with you tuesday. 
Jo

On 14 Nov 2013, , 
client wrote:
Good evening girls, as I have not heard anything from my last FB message to you, but have seen that you have closed down my link to you, I write in this format, so along with all other formats I can have it documented and logged, that as I have not received my funds back, be advised that tomorrow I will have to contact your local trading standards, I will of course have to share this statement of fact as and when I have done it with the on-line equestrian community. You may also be interested in the following link http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/129495 I await to hear from you regarding my funds.

From: Shwmae Products Payments [mailtoay.shwmaeproducts@hotmail.co.uk] 
Sent: 14 November 2013 20:58
To: client
Subject: Re: I send the same email yet again
By 'girls' I take it you are trying to belittle the two ladies who own this company as they are younger than most company owners. I am however not either of the company directors, but will be the one to refund your order. Thank you for the link, I'm taking it you are referring to the thread back in 2012, these complaints where when the company closed for a month whilst the company directors had two of there homebred horses put to sleep. All situations were refunded or items sent, but thank you for bringing that back up.
On 14 Nov 2013, at 21:01,


----------



## cross (31 January 2014)

Part 2. Sudden amnesia seems to have struck the Company Director 


Cross:
I would be greatful for a retraction of your following statement to me, as this is Slanderous, libellous and also is a deformation of my good charachter. If I do not receive a retraction I will hand this to my lawyers. Please be under no illusioun that I do take this very seriously. 

JC: This is harassment and know where did I accuse you of being the one to do it.

Cross: Read your own message to me at 3.32  pm today, take a look at your 13 para down and you will see your words. Not clever to put in writing and accuse me. To save you the time of scrolling down to follow is what you wrote to me *"You have sourced out private information which is not on the open media such as my families addresses and numbers. You've rang neighbours and harassed other members of the public".* So please if you would not mind, pop me a message retracting this statement or I will have to pass this on to my lawyers.


----------



## Elbie (31 January 2014)

Cross - I can't believe that last email they sent you. How unprofessional and immature!

Sorry, I meant the last email in part 1!


----------



## Dusty85 (31 January 2014)

Cross- did she reply?


----------



## cross (31 January 2014)

Yes and here are the words of wisdom

JC: This is harassment please leave me alone!

Cross
4:45pm
 JC this is not harassment, you keep replying to me. I would suggest you look up the term so that you can use it appropriately in the future. However as I am aware of the law, I would ask again, are you willing to retract your above statement on your 3.23 message to me. Or do I need to pass this on to my lawyers. Just one line saying that you made a mistake in what you wrote to me and that you withdraw the statement will suffice.


----------



## luckyoldme (31 January 2014)

Penny Less said:



			Does this person have no one in her family  to give her advice. I know Polar Skye and Alec have both offered assistance on here, but she has committed commercial suicide and is now thrashing about blindly
		
Click to expand...

i agree. My business is similair to this business. We all get iy wrong now and again. When i do i will work till late at night giving that customer priority. If ever i had got into the mess that they are in i think i would have a nervous breakdown .


----------



## cross (31 January 2014)

We have all tried to give the company advice and warn them where they are falling foul of the Law, but not only does it appear, but we have it in writting from the Director and I quote "Horse and Hound is not a source of business advice and I find it highly amusing how you think yourself someone I should look up to" I fear this says it all really.... So sad. This could have been a cracking little business.


----------



## lisa_dundee (31 January 2014)

She makes out she's concerned for her horses welfare! She wasn't concerned for the welfare of the poor horse that came from her care! Makes me sick!! Worse than any of the diabolical Shwmae mess!!


----------



## PolarSkye (31 January 2014)

cross said:



			We have all tried to give the company advice and warn them where they are falling foul of the Law, but not only does it appear, but we have it in writting from the Director and I quote "Horse and Hound is not a source of business advice and I find it highly amusing how you think yourself someone I should look up to" I fear this says it all really.... So sad. This could have been a cracking little business.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  But as someone else said recently, you can't teach a pig to sing . . . and there's none so blind as those who won't see.

Shame.

P


----------



## Patterdale (31 January 2014)

Who even cares anymore?

This IS getting a bit witchhunt-like tbh. Who cares about her company? If she runs it well it'll succeed, if she doesn't it won't. Why does it matter to anyone here?

There are enough reviews online now to help people make an informed choice, but really I don't see any reason to be constantly messaging her with pretend concern.


----------



## Penny Less (31 January 2014)

I don't think anyone is messaging her at all ?


----------



## Patterdale (31 January 2014)

Penny Less said:



			I don't think anyone is messaging her at all ?
		
Click to expand...

Er, have you not read the latest posts??


----------



## PolarSkye (31 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Who even cares anymore?

This IS getting a bit witchhunt-like tbh. Who cares about her company? If she runs it well it'll succeed, if she doesn't it won't. Why does it matter to anyone here?

There are enough reviews online now to help people make an informed choice, but really I don't see any reason to be constantly messaging her with pretend concern.
		
Click to expand...

Messaging or posting here - there is a difference.

P


----------



## Patterdale (31 January 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Messaging or posting here - there is a difference.

P
		
Click to expand...

Posting copies of messages to her?


----------



## cross (31 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Er, have you not read the latest posts??
		
Click to expand...

Patterdale you are obviously a very wise person and I do agree with you. I did message the Company Director as she has just launched another business and was advertising an illegal service and I wanted to make her aware of this point in case she was not. As not only would it leave her in trouble but also could compromise the welfare of the clients horses in her care. As she replied to me, I thought I would take the opportunity (as one can usually never get hold of her) to ask why the company were still failing to complete orders etc. She again replied to me, and then accused me of some most dreadful things. 

However I do take your point, but the concern is very real on my part as horse welfare is of the uttermost importance, as it is to all of us on this forum, hence my inital contact with the Director. Am now off to get very large drink (again!)


----------



## FionaM12 (31 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Who even cares anymore?

This IS getting a bit witchhunt-like tbh. Who cares about her company? If she runs it well it'll succeed, if she doesn't it won't. Why does it matter to anyone here?

There are enough reviews online now to help people make an informed choice, but really I don't see any reason to be constantly messaging her with pretend concern.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why anyone would be messaging the company except to ask for money back or goods promised if you're a customer who's been let down.


----------



## dunkley (31 January 2014)

Reading the above, I think it is clear that Cross was the one to receive an unsolicited message, which she replied to, as is her right, surely?  She has set out quite clearly what the consequences will be if JC continues to make unfounded allegations.


----------



## FionaM12 (31 January 2014)

dunkley said:



			Reading the above, I think it is clear that Cross was the one to receive an unsolicited message, which she replied to, as is her right, surely?  She has set out quite clearly what the consequences will be if JC continues to make unfounded allegations.
		
Click to expand...

If that's the case then of course a person has a right to reply to messages. I thought from what Patterdale said that people had been messaging the company "with advice" though. It does look like that's the case when Cross says: 



cross said:



			I did message the Company Director as she has just launched another business and was advertising an illegal service and I wanted to make her aware of this point in case she was not.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies if I misunderstood and the communication was initiated by the company director herself.


----------



## Renvers (31 January 2014)

Queenbee said:



			Actually there were times when I did, I'm not saying her conduct hasn't been absolutely appalling, but sometimes with frustration and anger running high on here and on Facebook some of the posts have made for slightly uncomfortable reading.  However, having now (as a non customer and innocent bystander uninvolved in anyway) been dragged into this tripe by her, no I absolutely do not feel sorry for her.  I'm guilty of what, Following a topical story within the equine world?  I follow many stories, I follow what goes on with derby house, watched with interest the thread on equestrian clearance recently because I do use them, follow feed threads, read with interest the hat-gate thread re:hoys hunter classes, as is my right.  I do not expect anyone to seek me out through Facebook just because I follow topical issues!
		
Click to expand...

I thought your responses to JC were spot on too, if the girl had any sense of preservation for her reputation or her business she would thank you for an objective and polite assessment of her situation and for giving her good advice. However, based on her reply to you that just isn't going to happen is it? Think your self restraint is admiral to btw  

I, like you have been an observer and if it wasn't that some of my fellow HHO'ers were getting treated so abysmally I would never have taken an interest as I have no need for these products. The longer this saga continues the more of us become aware of this company and can (as I have done) warn others off making a purchase from them.


----------



## dunkley (31 January 2014)

The first, unsolicited, message came from JC to Cross, making an allegation of 'stalking'.  Cross replied, and in that reply stated that she was indeed concerned for JC, and reminded her of VOSA regulations regarding hire and reward etc.  All messages are chronologically C&P'd a few posts back on here. 

No one has initiated any messaging with JC, merely replied to her.  There has been some very good advice offered on this thread, and on the True Reviews page, but apparently dismissed.  There has also, I'm sure, been similar advice left on the company's own FB page.  It is difficult to follow what has happened to that as they, along with almost every other comment from both satisfied and dissatisfied customers, have been deleted.  There has been concern expressed, publically, wherever Shwmae is being discussed, about JC's health and apparent isolation from those close to her, and who might be able to help.  However, I believe all messaging between individuals has been instigated by her alone.


----------



## Patterdale (31 January 2014)

Ok, don't like to do this but, here is the quote from cross. The first message quoted HERE is indeed from JC, but it seems to me to be in answer to a message, rather than the start of a conversation. 



cross said:



			Jessica
Today
Jessica Clarke
2:36pm
Jessica Clarke
Do yourself and me a favour, stalk someone else and leave me alone.

Cross
3:12pm

Cross
I am just concerned for you, as you may not be aware, but their are very strict laws that govern the transport of horses for monies, and without the correct insurance and opperators liscense which you don't have you are placing both yourself and the horses in your care at risk. VOSPA take a very strict line on this. While I have your attention, may I ask why you are still taking monies from customers of your Onesie business and not supplying the product? And why do you provide false tracking numbers?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FionaM12 (31 January 2014)

Maybe her message was about something Cross had written on a Facebook group though Patterdale? It's not clear whether there was a previous pm.


----------



## dunkley (31 January 2014)

P - I can see why you might think that, however, that message is very similar to those sent to other people who have had NO personal contact with JC, or her business, merely had the temerity to comment on, or query, some of the actions/behaviour of Shwmae.  Also, she has used several alias's to view the True Reviews page and subsequently identified and made contact with some members who have joined to offer their support to customers who have lost money, or received shoddy goods, shoddy customer service, or both.

ETS - ANYONE who has criticised either JC, or the company, is accused of 'stalking'


P and Fiona - I do apologise to you both, having read back the posts from Cross properly (my mistake) I can see that she says that she did indeed message JC, and gave her reasons for doing so.  I think she was quite transparent about it, I just didn't read it properly   I will say, though, the comments I have made regarding contact with completely unconnected people is correct - Queenbee I'm sure has made that clear   Sorry, again.


----------



## Corner Mad House (31 January 2014)

Cross made a comment on JC's new FB page for training, breaking and liveries where she is also advertising collection/delivery of customer's equines.  Cross's comment was with regards to the VOSA regulations.  

JC then started to message Cross with all the allegations of stalking etc etc

Hope that clarifies things a bit more!


----------



## cross (31 January 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Cross made a comment on JC's new FB page for training, breaking and liveries where she is also advertising collection/delivery of customer's equines.  Cross's comment was with regards to the VOSA regulations.  

JC then started to message Cross with all the allegations of stalking etc etc

Hope that clarifies things a bit more!  

Click to expand...

Thank you CMH what you said is totally correct.  I did not want to get into a debate with highly estemed (sorry can't spell it!) members of this forum and lead away from the vital issues of this thread, hence my lack of reply to the last posts. However I could not sit on my hands knowing that potential customer's equines of JC's new business could be put at risk because of JC's non understanding of the laws that are in place to protect equines. So again I thank you for your post!


----------



## Queenbee (31 January 2014)

I feel that I am now in the club
		
Click to expand...

Welcome


----------



## Queenbee (31 January 2014)

dunkley said:



			P - I can see why you might think that, however, that message is very similar to those sent to other people who have had NO personal contact with JC, or her business, merely had the temerity to comment on, or query, some of the actions/behaviour of Shwmae.  Also, she has used several alias's to view the True Reviews page and subsequently identified and made contact with some members who have joined to offer their support to customers who have lost money, or received shoddy goods, shoddy customer service, or both.

ETS - ANYONE who has criticised either JC, or the company, is accused of 'stalking'


P and Fiona - I do apologise to you both, having read back the posts from Cross properly (my mistake) I can see that she says that she did indeed message JC, and gave her reasons for doing so.  I think she was quite transparent about it, I just didn't read it properly   I will say, though, the comments I have made regarding contact with completely unconnected people is correct - Queenbee I'm sure has made that clear   Sorry, again.
		
Click to expand...


Not that it's any  of my business, I mean, I feel entirely justified in going a bit bat poo crazy on JC for contacting me, but I would personally say this:

The only contact made too JC should be to chase up orders, monies or complaints about faulty goods or customer service.

I have seen judgement passed regarding her livery yard, home, horses, grandfather funding the premises, and while I get that it sticks in ones craw especially when one has been royally shafted by the company,  it is infact entirely unrelated, it is no ones business if her family pay for her, or if they didn't rains her correctly, it has absolutely no bearing on the issue of her business and as such no one, no matter who it is or how upset they are should be posting regarding this either on here or fb, you are just driving her to make ludicrous accusations, and giving her fuel to try and divert the attention away from the important stuff.

I personally think that, only incidents of faulty, poorly made, unsent goods, tracking issues, refund refusal and other payment issues, unsolicited contact from JC or threats/libelous statements from her should be spoken about on any forum.  Anything else IS bad taste and as I said, as much as it may nark the hell out of people nothing else is relevant or anyone else's business.

Furthermore, everyone knows that to comment on one of her pages is pointless, and contacting any potential customer that posts on her page, well, I see where you are coming from but that's not right either.  This is not or should not be a campaign to drive them out of business (they will do that themselves).  This is about them setting right their current wrongs and doing right by the customers they have failed.  I know feelings are very strong on this matter but everyone needs to focus on what exactly the aim is and stop veering off course.


That's just my point of view.


----------



## Queenbee (31 January 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Queenbee (1 February 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			Cross made a comment on JC's new FB page for training, breaking and liveries where she is also advertising collection/delivery of customer's equines.  Cross's comment was with regards to the VOSA regulations.  

JC then started to message Cross with all the allegations of stalking etc etc

Hope that clarifies things a bit more!  

Click to expand...


Well, let's run with this comment then.  Everyone knows that I am not a fan of JC and gave her an earbashing when she contacted me yesterday.  Cross made a comment on JCs page, why?  Cross says it was only because 'I am just very concerned for you', come on, no offence cross but it was an opportunity to have a dig, you are not trying to help her, you saw an opportunity and took it, but it was not as a service to her.  That is obvious.  If we then go to her accusation of stalking, what would you call it?  Religiously watching all her business and personal Facebook pages and taking every opportunity to dig, and all this a significant time AFTER you received your refund?  Admittedly you had to chase and pester for a refund that should have been refunded willingly but you now have it, and therefore you have no standing issue with them.  Now I'm absolutely not saying don't be involved, in the sense that sharing your experience and supporting others going through this and helping perhaps bring an overall case is both admirable and appropriate.  But no, I do not think that the rest of it is.  Furthermore, it is appropriate to offer someone the opportunity to retract statements and falsehoods, but she quite clearly didn't take that and asked you to not contact her stating 'I  view this is harassment' or words to that effect.  As a result, no matter how narked you were, that is where the correspondence should have ended.  You should have forwarded the content to the police as you said you would if she didn't retract her statement, although upon seeing that you had indeed made an unprovoked and unsolicited comment, which sparked it all off, they would not really have given a toss.  They would however take her more seriously if she complained, because you made an unsolicited contact/comment which you quite clearly knew would not be welcome she asked you to stop, she stated she saw it as harassment and you continued.

This is what I'm talking about, I mean no personal attack on you cross, I'm merely illustrating that it is clear, feelings are running very high on this subject, and very easily people are carried away.  Doing and saying things that they shouldn't on both sides.  It's clear, JC has no intention of getting back on track, it's clear, this is going to continue, it's clear she won't take advice and doesn't want it, it's clear that the only appropriate course of action is to put together a significant case with everyone's details, correspondence records, screen shots, photos of goods etc and hand it to the appropriate authorities.  And yes, the shares are nothing, and yes it smacks that she will probably walk away essentially with only a bruised ego and a chip on both shoulders, but that is the only way to deal with this.  Any other action is wholly inappropriate.


----------



## Patterdale (1 February 2014)

Totally agree Queenbee. 

The same thing happened with the RWJ/Beeston thing. People were trying to make them see that buying up loads of horses from the sales who were otherwise going for meat, when they had no experience or facilities to keep them, was not in the horses' best interests. I was fine with that. But then it all got a little 'obsessive' almost with every part of their lives being poked into which I thought was just wrong, so left the group. 

These Facebook groups are all well and good but it seems to just go a bit too far and all get a bit hysterical almost.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (1 February 2014)

Personally any attempt to get money out of others by offering a service you are never going to deliver properly if even at all should be stomped on. Especially by those with previous form.

This girl is trying to swindle people by hook or crook through various different channels. Through her sheer audacity is messaging people and visibility coming on here making up more lies and deflections from her blatantly fraudulent activities.

Personally I think the girl deserves everything she gets as it's been years in the coming.


----------



## Patterdale (1 February 2014)

Black Beastie said:



			Personally any attempt to get money out of others by offering a service you are never going to deliver properly if even at all should be stomped on. Especially by those with previous form.

This girl is trying to swindle people by hook or crook through various different channels. Through her sheer audacity is messaging people and visibility coming on here making up more lies and deflections from her blatantly fraudulent activities.

Personally I think the girl deserves everything she gets as it's been years in the coming.
		
Click to expand...

See, I find this a very spiteful and malicious attitude. 
The fact that she's been in the wrong somehow makes it right for you to be nasty to her even though you haven't been personally wronged?
I usually sweep past your posts as I have often found an unpleasant vein running through them but I'm afraid I just had to comment this time!

Two wrongs don't make a right, and someone behaving badly doesn't make them fair game for everyone else to pounce on them with venom, self righteously shouting, 'she DESERVES it!'


----------



## JJones (1 February 2014)

Queenbee.... Absolute sense. 
I am a peed off customer but I decided not to take things further months ago. My decision as I couldn't be bothered. I do have the onsie (albeit thrown in my tack room never to be used due to the workmanship)
There are 3190 comments on this thread, but actually how many from customers? Not that many considering the length of it. 
I hope people do google and find this thread and buy from better companies but imo it's time to let it go unless you chase her via the courts etc.


----------



## Corner Mad House (1 February 2014)

Two wrongs don't make a right, but JC does not endear herself.

So getting back on course, Shwmae still have this outstanding CCJ against them where a dissatisfied customer went through the Small Claim Court and won the case.  Unfortunately Shwmae appear to be ignoring this CCJ.

Also the odd comment is left on the Shwame FB page for a few minutes where the customers are still asking 'Where is my order'.  One lady in particular has been asking this for a long time now, she has a distinctive profile picture, that's how I recognise her.   Hopefully at some point she will get fed up of being told its about to be dispatched and take some action towards getting a refund.

p.s.
I do not like to be treated in such an appalling manner by a company, so will not let go of the matter, if we all gave up Shwmae would think it is an acceptable way to treat customers and run a business.


----------



## Patterdale (1 February 2014)

Corner Mad House said:



			So getting back on course, Shwmae still have this outstanding CCJ against them where a dissatisfied customer went through the Small Claim Court and won the case.  Unfortunately Shwmae appear to be ignoring this CCJ.

Also the odd comment is left on the Shwame FB page for a few minutes where the customers are still asking 'Where is my order'.  One lady in particular has been asking this for a long time now, she has a distinctive profile picture, that's how I recognise her.   Hopefully at some point she will get fed up of being told its about to be dispatched and take some action towards getting a refund.
		
Click to expand...

See, for me this falls under the heading of 'who cares? None of my business.'

But then you may just say 'well don't open the thread then.' And maybe you would be right


----------



## Zero00000 (1 February 2014)

People who are about to pay out hundreds of pounds but are saved by reading this thread 'care'


----------



## Corner Mad House (1 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			See, for me this falls under the heading of 'who cares? None of my business.'

But then you may just say 'well don't open the thread then.' And maybe you would be right 

Click to expand...

I am sure the person who took the time, effort and cost to take Shwmae to court cares.  I care as well, mainly because I am going down this route.  

I also care because I find it horrifying that Shwmae think they can take the law into their own hands and disregard the court order.

As well as all that, I feel sorry for the customers on the FB page wondering where their orders are.  This should not be normal business practice in my humble opinion.


----------



## Gloi (1 February 2014)

Just wanted to say that if you get a CCJ against a company and they don't respond you don't have to stop there. You can carry on for not much more money and they will do their best to enforce the CCJ. This happened to me and it took a while but in the end I got my money and all the costs back from the company. (this was another company , not Shwmae)


----------



## Corner Mad House (1 February 2014)

Gloi said:



			Just wanted to say that if you get a CCJ against a company and they don't respond you don't have to stop there. You can carry on for not much more money and they will do their best to enforce the CCJ. This happened to me and it took a while but in the end I got my money and all the costs back from the company. (this was another company , not Shwmae)
		
Click to expand...

That's reassuring at least.


----------



## Queenbee (1 February 2014)

Black Beastie said:



Personally any attempt to get money out of others by offering a service you are never going to deliver properly if even at all should be stomped on. Especially by those with previous form.

This girl is trying to swindle people by hook or crook through various different channels. Through her sheer audacity is messaging people and visibility coming on here making up more lies and deflections from her blatantly fraudulent activities.

Personally I think the girl deserves everything she gets as it's been years in the coming.

Click to expand...



And therein you have proved my point quite clearly, her other businesses (good or bad) are not related to her onsie business and are therefore unrelated and any attack on them is inappropriate and portrays people who do attack them in a bad light.  The sole focus should be the onsie business and the actual cases, nothing more.  Yes it may be years in the coming, and yes she may deserve to be made to answer for her behaviour but that is not your place, it is the place of the authorities, contact with the business should absolutely not veer from issues with service and product quality, and all matters to do with judging the business and further action be left to the appropriate authorities not self appointed internet judge and jury.

It sticks in my craw that to an extent I am actually defending this individual, especially after her unsolicited contact to me, but it seems to me that more than just Shwmae need to engage their brains before they act with this one.  This matter had developed from one quite business like to behaviour that is entirely inappropriate, less and less am I seeing posts from unsatisfied customers, posts relating to true complaints, more and more am I seeing photos of her yard, horses, posts that her family should be informed how she is running her business.  This may well all be hot air, but it is behaviour that people should absolutely be ashamed of.


----------



## Queenbee (1 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			See, for me this falls under the heading of 'who cares? None of my business.'

But then you may just say 'well don't open the thread then.' And maybe you would be right 

Click to expand...


No patterdale, I am with you, the only thing people should care about is pooling all their evidence and submitting it to the appropriate authorities, anything else is not important.


----------



## Queenbee (1 February 2014)

Zero00000 said:



			People who are about to pay out hundreds of pounds but are saved by reading this thread 'care'
		
Click to expand...

but this thread is here, its not going anywhere and i suspect even if it stopped being posted on now,  it will be up in the google rankings for years to come given the way search engines work.  The info and warnings are out there now for the people 'who care'  the focus now needs to be in taking the appropriate course of action to bring a case against the company or, walking away if not.


----------



## FionaM12 (1 February 2014)

Queenbee said:



			[/COLOR]

more and more am I seeing photos of her yard, horses, posts that her family should be informed how she is running her business.  This may well all be hot air, but it is behaviour that people should absolutely be ashamed of.
		
Click to expand...

I also think that if people go too far in that direction, it could result in the thread being removed and all the information for people to read before parting with their cash will vanish.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (1 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			See, I find this a very spiteful and malicious attitude. 
The fact that she's been in the wrong somehow makes it right for you to be nasty to her even though you haven't been personally wronged?
I usually sweep past your posts as I have often found an unpleasant vein running through them but I'm afraid I just had to comment this time!

Two wrongs don't make a right, and someone behaving badly doesn't make them fair game for everyone else to pounce on them with venom, self righteously shouting, 'she DESERVES it!'
		
Click to expand...

Call it what you will it's only my feelings on the subject and considering i have lost hundreds of pounds to someone just like her I think my beliefs on behaviour like hers is justified.

QB feel free to defend her if you will the more people who know about her the better regardless I won't defend how I feel about it all as it's only myself who has to live with my beliefs.

The girl is a behaving like a rogue trader and deserves to be treated as such, people are still ordering then wondering where their orders are whilst she is trying to start other businesses instead of dealing with the problems in the one she has. How is it possible to run several different types of business when the one she has can't fulfill it's clients orders??


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (1 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			See, I find this a very spiteful and malicious attitude. 
The fact that she's been in the wrong somehow makes it right for you to be nasty to her even though you haven't been personally wronged?
I usually sweep past your posts as I have often found an unpleasant vein running through them but I'm afraid I just had to comment this time!

Two wrongs don't make a right, and someone behaving badly doesn't make them fair game for everyone else to pounce on them with venom, self righteously shouting, 'she DESERVES it!'
		
Click to expand...

I am so pleased that I am not the only one who has detected this rather unpleasant 'howling for blood' and jumping on the bandwagon attitude, from this poster in particular. Fair enough for those who have a genuine gripe with this company. But I do hate the display of obvious glee and delight by some as they charge in all guns blazing when they have probably never even heard of the company before reading this thread. Human nature can be quite odious at times.


----------



## Queenbee (1 February 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			I also think that if people go too far in that direction, it could result in the thread being removed and all the information for people to read before parting with their cash will vanish. 

Click to expand...

Agreed, and it also detracts from the real issue, which is without doubt very serious and should stay in the limelight


----------



## Molliesmummy (1 February 2014)

Although not an active speaker on the shwmae 'hate' group on Facebook, I have been a member pretty much since this group was made. Now I am not condoning some of the behaviour from Shwmae, but some of the things I have read and witnessed being posted on this page in the past week is just awful. People congratulating each other for messaging potential customers, family members addresses being shared along with personal mobile numbers. You are actively stalking JC daily, following conversations she posts on groups etc which has nothing to do with Shwmae, then copying them to the group to pick apart and abuse her. 
I'm sorry, but this has gone way past the mark in my opinion, you have just confirmed to me you're out for one thing and that is to destroy this person from every angle. 

For the people who aren't in this group (of course they are very careful of who they accept in because they don't want JC to see, apparently!!) I will try and attach a few pictures.

[Content removed]


----------



## Queenbee (1 February 2014)

Black Beastie said:



			Call it what you will it's only my feelings on the subject and considering i have lost hundreds of pounds to someone just like her I think my beliefs on behaviour like hers is justified.

QB feel free to defend her if you will the more people who know about her the better regardless I won't defend how I feel about it all as it's only myself who has to live with my beliefs.

The girl is a behaving like a rogue trader and deserves to be treated as such, people are still ordering then wondering where their orders are whilst she is trying to start other businesses instead of dealing with the problems in the one she has. How is it possible to run several different types of business when the one she has can't fulfill it's clients orders??
		
Click to expand...


But it is her onsie business that is the issue and therefore the only relevant topic, her behaviour here is indefensible , and all anyone does by focusing on anything else is risk destroying any validity to the true problem.  Such actions are to the detriment of the customers who are battling to get their money back etc.  

As I said in another post BB, you can not sling mud and expect to not get your hands dirty, what you say and do reflects on you and how people perceive you, whether they want to listen to you and take you seriously. 

Sadly more and more people ARE finding this uncomfortable reading and farcical because of other issues being discussed, they are therefore not taking it seriously that is what your risk when deviating from the case in point.  If what is wanted is awareness, the critiques conduct should be professional and exemplary, not akin to spiteful gossip and tittle tattle, factual and warranted or not, it is only counter productive and does way more damage to the validity of this issue than anything JC could do by trying to derail the thread with aliases.  if people do not want to read it because it seems like a witchhunt then you simply are not achieving what you set out to do and are damaging it for people who do need resolution to their issues with Shwmae.

And whilst on the subject BB.  I'd ask you very serious and important question. What is your aim. Is it to help sort out the Shwmae customers, support them in their plight to get refunds, suitable products and fair treatment etc.  Or is it to completely destroy all of their businesses?   It's what everyone involved needs to ask themselves and answer honestly. These are two thing very separate, one is a vendetta, not something that any one wants to witness follow or support and anyone who does answer the latter should step away and let this thread continue on without them.


----------



## Patterdale (1 February 2014)

Molliesmummy said:



			Although not an active speaker on the shwmae 'hate' group on Facebook, I have been a member pretty much since this group was made. Now I am not condoning some of the behaviour from Shwmae, but some of the things I have read and witnessed being posted on this page in the past week is just awful. People congratulating each other for messaging potential customers, family members addresses being shared along with personal mobile numbers. You are actively stalking JC daily, following conversations she posts on groups etc which has nothing to do with Shwmae, then copying them to the group to pick apart and abuse her. 
I'm sorry, but this has gone way past the mark in my opinion, you have just confirmed to me you're out for one thing and that is to destroy this person from every angle. 

For the people who aren't in this group (of course they are very careful of who they accept in because they don't want JC to see, apparently!!) I will try and attach a few pictures.

[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...

Yep, see, this is what I mean. Totally out of order. 

And the same names come up on all of these Facebook crusades....the OP of this one was also firmly on the clwyd/RWJ saga bandwagon too (I forget which one, poss both).


----------



## babymare (1 February 2014)

Said it before will say again. Keep it clean and factual on here.  Step away from your keyboards folks. Get together as a group and yes fight for your money back but fighting each other on  here achieves nothing. Lets just keep post going  x


----------



## Marydoll (1 February 2014)

Rightly or wrongly it was only a matter of time before this was going to tip in to the personal life of these two girls.
Law of averages say if you piss off enough people in the manner these girls have done  someone at some point will take to it like a dog worrying a bone until they get resolution, and if they dont, some will respond in this type of manner. Personally  I Cant see how having and displaying information On their families will accomplish anything mind you, i dont understand that at all. 
The fb posts up above are rather awful, but i suppose I might feel differently about the whole situation if i was owed hundreds of pounds by someone who was completely ignoring me.


----------



## risky business (1 February 2014)

I must be the only person that wishes this thread would just drop down.. I understand people have lost there money but I'm sick of the sight of it and no apart from now I haven't been in this thread in ages now.  

This thread for me went to far ages ago!


----------



## Molliesmummy (1 February 2014)

Marydoll said:



			The fb posts up above are rather awful, but i suppose I might feel differently about the whole situation if i was owed hundreds of pounds by someone who was completely ignoring me.
		
Click to expand...

Believe me there are more where this came from, some much worse, I just chose a few. May I also add out of the 246 members they have, there are a maximum of 20 active speakers on there and only about 5 of them who can actually prove they have ordered. Personal life, animals and families should not have been brought into this, end of, it's disgusting.


----------

